# Cube Stereo 2009



## MAster (8. September 2008)

Hi,
hab gestern auf der Eurobike das 2009 Stereo (ich will das Frame-Kit) gesehen --> SUPER!!! Einzig musst ich feststellen, dass jetzt ne Syntace Steckachse alla Liteville 101 verbaut ist und das wo ich gerade nen neuen Lfr gebaut habe   Egal, meine Frage welche Naben passen da rein, ich hab beim Fritzz ne Jumping Flea von Sun Ringle gesehen, gibts da noch anderer (keine komplett LFR)? Welche Einbaubreite ist das 135*12 oder 150*12 ?
Beste Grüße
MAster


----------



## Daniel1977 (8. September 2008)

Laut Liteville-Forum sind derzeit nur die DT Swiss Naben kompatibel. Und auch da nicht alle. 240s geht auf jeden Fall. Syntace bzw. Liteville versuchen wohl aber auch Tune und Hope für den X10/X12-Standard zu gewinnen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (9. September 2008)

Und welche Einbaubreite hat jetzt der X12 Standard?


----------



## schlupp (9. September 2008)

142mm

Und Acros hat auch schon Naben dafür.


----------



## MG (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier eine kleine X-12 Info.

*Momentan erhältliche Naben:*
*DT Swiss* 190, 240, 340 und 440
*Tune* Kong in 3 verschiedenen Versionen
*Acros* in verschiedenen Versionen

*Demnächst erhältlich:*
*SUN Ringle*
*Industrie Nine*
*American Classic*
*Mavic* (4 verschiedene Laufräder) vorerst nur Enduro Laufräder, ab 2010 auch sehr Leichte Laufräder.

Es handelt sich um Naben mit "normalem Einbaumaß", an denen an jeder Seite ab Werk um 3.5mm breitere Endkappen zum Einsatz kommen. Die Einbaubreite vergrößert sich somit von 135mm auf 142mm.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## MAster (10. September 2008)

Hi,
danke für die Aufklärung!
Aber warum hat man die verbreitert? Einfach 3.5 mm breitere Distanzhülsen nehmen, verändert ja die Hebelarme, Biegemomente usw. Ich denk zwar das ne Nabe ala Sun Ringle Jumping Flea das abkann, aber eigentlich ist das ja n anderer Lastfall als in der ursprünglichen Auslegung, oder seh ich das falsch?
Wär auf jeden Fall cool, wenn sich der Standard durchsetzen könnte!
Grüße
MAster


----------



## Wonko (10. September 2008)

MAster schrieb:


> Wär auf jeden Fall cool, wenn sich der Standard durchsetzen könnte!


Das mag schon Vorteile haben, aber derzeit ist man bei der Naben/Laufrad-Wahl doch noch ziemlich eingeschränkt. Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre es ganz interessant, was für ein Laufrad das "DT Swiss XPW1600" ist, das in den neuen Stereos ("The One" und "R1 Carbon") verbaut ist. So wie ich die übliche DT-Swiss-Nomenklatur verstehe, dürfte das ein Cross-Country-Laufradsatz mit ca. 1600 Gramm Gesamtgewicht sein - vermutlich eine OEM-Version des XR1540-Laufradsatzes mit Steckachsen.

Aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen verheimlicht DT Swiss bei den Laufrädern die ETRTO-Dimension, obwohl die darin enthaltene Felgenmaulweite so ziemlich die wichtigste Angabe zu einer Felge sein dürfte. Ich kann deshalb nur raten und vermuten, dass die leichten Cross-Country-Laufräder Felgen mit einer Maulweite von 17 mm haben - so ist es jedenfalls bei den Cross-Country-Felgen aus dem Felgenprogramm von DT Swiss.

Für ein Rad wie das Stereo mit 140 mm Federweg und Steckachsen wäre so eine fipsige Rennfelge meines Erachtens eine total unpassende Wahl und zu den serienmäßig verbauten Fat-Albert mit üppigen 62 mm Breite würde das schon gar nicht passen. Und da man die Laufräder wegen der X-12-Steckachsen nicht so einfach gegen andere austauschen kann, könnte das (für mich) glatt zu einem Show-Stopper werden, was den eigentlich geplanten Kauf eines Stereo angeht. 

Wenn mir jemand aufzeigen könnte, dass meine Befürchtungen und Spekulationen zum XPW1600-Laufradsatz falsch sind und die Ding keine leichten Cross-Country-Laufräder mit 17-Millimeter-Felgen sind, würde ich mich gerne überzeugen lassen.


----------



## Hemme (11. September 2008)

Hi,
die Laufräder und die Steckachsen machen mir auch Kopfzerbrechen.
Eigentlich würde ja an das weisse Stereo die neue Magura Thor (mit roter Socke) perfekt passen. Aber dazu brauch man dann auf jeden Fall ein anderes Laufrad.
Denn das verbaute DTSwiss Laufrad hat ja wohl 15 mm Achsendurchmesser und die Thor hat ne Maxle (20mm?).
Oder sind da wohl irgendwelche Reduzierstücke in der Nabe verbaut, die man entfernen kann und so ne 20er Achse verbauen kann? 
Wäre fast zu einfach....


----------



## pseudosportler (12. September 2008)

Wonko schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand aufzeigen könnte, dass meine Befürchtungen und Spekulationen zum XPW1600-Laufradsatz falsch sind und die Ding keine leichten Cross-Country-Laufräder mit 17-Millimeter-Felgen sind, würde ich mich gerne überzeugen lassen.



Beim 2008 Stereo war der DT XCR180 LRS verbaut, soll ne 370 Nabe mit na X455 Felge sein, hat auch nur 17 mm Maulweite und geht mit den 2,35 Fat Albert problemlos unter 2 Bar, bei 70kg nackig.
Also sollte der XPW1600 auch halbwegs passen, habe mir aber trotzdem einen anderen LRS besorgt, ne Hope Pro II mit na Mavic XM 719 ist knappe 300gr. leichter, schön rot und viel lauter .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. September 2008)

Pseudosportler 17mm Maulbreite mit 2,35 Albert ist aber Grenzwertig Reifen sitzt ja wie ein Ballon auf der Felge .
Überhaupt noch gute Fahreigenschaften? Fahre auch Hope2 aber mit 4.2 DT-Swiss Felgen schön leicht und laut


----------



## pseudosportler (12. September 2008)

War anfangs auch so mein Gedanke, da ich vom Hardtail mit Mavic 717 und 2,25 NN schlechte erfahrung mit weniger als 2,3 Bar habe, das fahrverhalten in schnellen Kurven wurde recht schwammig, aber der FA geht eigentlich ganz gut habe vorne mit 1,9 Bar und hinten mit 2,1 Bar keine Probleme.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (12. September 2008)

Also ich find man merkt den Unterschied zwischen ner schmalen und breiten Felge bei so breiten Reifen gehörig, also für so nen Reifen würde ich ne DT 5.1d oder ne ZTR Folw empfehlen. Sind Gewichtsmäßig auch akzeptabel und es lassen sich mit guten Naben und sinnvollen Speichen (DT Comp) LFRs mit ca. 1800 Gramm bauen. Würd da dann eher n bisschen leichtern Reifen und Schlauch verwenden.


----------



## MAster (12. September 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Mc CUBE (24. September 2008)

Habe mir das neue Stereo the One bestellt soll. Mitte Feb. Kommen.

Im vorigem Jahr war es ein AMS 125 XT sollte im Okt. kommen und es wurde Feb. 

Kann jemand sagen was das the One nun wirklich wiegt â im Katalog von Cube steht 12,2 und im Internet zwischen 12,2 und 13,1


----------



## Daniel1977 (24. September 2008)

Hier gibts übrigens offizielle Infos zum X-12 Standard.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## chayenne06 (24. September 2008)

Hallo, 

hab da mal allgemein ne frage zum cube stereo. 
hab mir doch nun das 2009 wls stereo bestellt. nun hab ich gehört, dass wohl der dämpfer hinten nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft angebracht ist. vor allem wenns matschig, dreckig nass, steinig usw.. ist. der dämpfer sieht ja auch ziemlich ungeschützt aus dort hinten vor dem hinterrad. 
wie seht ihr dass? ihr alle, die schon länger solche bikes fahrt, kennt euch doch damit super aus und könnt mir sicherlich weiterhelfen?? 

grüßle Ramona


----------



## Peter-S (24. September 2008)

Es gibt einen Dämpferschutz von Cube für die Stereo-Serie. Frage Deinen Händler, er kann es für Dich ordern. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 

Schau mal hier im Prospekt nach, dann siehst Du den Schutz auf ein paar Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. September 2008)

@peter-s:
ja den dämpferschutz hab ich schon bemerkt  
ist bei "meinem" stereo wls auch abgebildet. 
nur soll der eben auch nicht viel bringen!
was hast du für erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Peter-S (24. September 2008)

.. kein einziger Kratzer am Dämpfer ... nur an die üblen Schläge, wenn wieder ein Felsbrocken zwischen Reifen und Dämpferschutz durchgequetscht wird, muss man sich gewöhnen


----------



## fatz (25. September 2008)

@ramona:


----------



## chayenne06 (25. September 2008)

hi hi,

dass ist ja mal nahaufname? eigenbau? oder dieser von peter-s genannte dämpferschutz? hilfts was?


----------



## Giant XTC (25. September 2008)

Eigenbau aus nem alten Schlauch und natürlich funktioniert das allerbestens!


----------



## jan84 (25. September 2008)

Funktioniert einwandfrei der Schlauch eigenbau, eigentlich besser als das orginale schutzblech soferns einem nur um den Schutz der Gleitfläche des Kolbens geht, Dämpfer oben liegt natürlich im Beschuss. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Peter-S (25. September 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das THE ONE bestellt - insgeheim hatte ich auf ein Modell mit Magura-Ausstattung gehofft, MX-Dämpfer und Thor an der Front.
Schade  Naja, die Foxteile werkeln ja auch ganz gut. Bin allerdings auf die geänderte Knöpfe der Talas-Absenkung gespannt. Auf den Fotos sieht das nicht wirklich griffig aus... Der 2007er Hebel werkelt eigentlich perfekt an meinem jetztigen Stereo.


----------



## LiNgOtT (28. September 2008)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch das THE ONE bestellt -



Was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Peter-S (28. September 2008)

Die Preisliste findest Du hier 

Ich gebe jetzt aber schweren Herzens mein aktuelles Stereo ab - muss die Tage mal eine Anzeige hier rein setzen


----------



## LiNgOtT (28. September 2008)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Preisliste findest Du hier



Du hast den Listenpreis bezahlt?
Konntest du nichts verhandeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (29. September 2008)

Ja, nach Liste. Mein Händler kommt mir zu meiner Zufriedenheit an anderer Stelle (Zubehör, Ersatzteile, Service) entgegen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2008)

Frage an Peter-S: Wieso ersetzt Du Dein aktuelles Stereo durch das neue?


----------



## Peter-S (29. September 2008)

... gefällt mir besser


----------



## rip74 (29. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei der Schlauch eigenbau, eigentlich besser als das orginale schutzblech soferns einem nur um den Schutz der Gleitfläche des Kolbens geht, Dämpfer oben liegt natürlich im Beschuss.
> 
> grüße
> jan



dann einfach das schlauchstück etwas verlängern und den dämpfer bis zum oberen ende vor beschuss schützen - funzt bei mir ohne probleme 

original schutzblech hielt nicht mal 10km das schlauchstück ein paar tausend ohne irgend was!

lg D.


----------



## fatz (30. September 2008)

der erste schlauch hat bei mir so 1,5 jahre durchgehalten, dann hab ich einen neuen hin, weil der alte
sich an einer stelle wegs oelunvertraeglichkeit aufgeloest hat.
m.e. ist da ganze die leichteste, billigste und unauffaelligste loesung des problems....


----------



## EOS (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
hab das Stereo R1 Carbon in weiss bestellt, aber such noch Foto's in großer Auflösung (Desktop), um die Wartezeit bis März auszuhalten. Gibt es da irgendwo welche, außer die von Cube ?

EOS


----------



## Daniel1977 (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage wurde zwar schon mal gestellt, aber nicht beantwortet. Weiß mittlerweile jemand was sich hinter dem DT Swiss LRS XPW1600 versteckt? 240er Naben mit 4.2 Felgen? Ansonsten ist das Gewicht fast nicht zu schaffen, oder?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Daniel1977 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bezüglich des Laufradsatzes gibt es wohl tatsächlich noch keine genaueren Infos. Ich habe daher heute mal eine e-Mail direkt an DT Swiss geschrieben. Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine Antwort. Gegebenenfalls werde ich die Infos hier einstellen.
Unabhänigig davon habe ich heute auch ein R1 Carbon in schwarz (22 Zoll) bei meinem Händler bestellt. Die zweite Farbkombi "White&Black" ist mir "too much" weiß. Ich will nicht wissen wie die Sattelstütze nach zweimal absenken aussieht und eine weiße Lenker-/Vorbaueinheit sagt mir ebenfalls nicht zu. Würde es das Stereo in der Fritzz Farbkombi "White&Cocoa" geben, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden. Der Rahmen in gedeckten braun und ocker Farbtönen sieht klasse aus und weiß wird sehr gezielt als eingesetzt (Bremse, Sattel etc.) ohne das man "erschlagen" wird. Dafür sind Sattelstütze sowie die Lenker-/Vorbaueinheit in schwarz. By the way noch ein Weiteres Argument für die schwarze Eloxierung. Sie ist leichter und trotzdem deutlich robuster. 
Bezüglich des Liefertermins für mein Stereo wurde mir sogar u.U. bereits Februar in Aussicht gestellt. Mal abwarten. Bis dahin muss eben noch meine 2006er Stereo herhalten.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fränki__ (22. Oktober 2008)

@Daniel1977:Februar ist der offizielle Liefertermin von Cube, sprich jeder Händler hat die gleiche Auslieferungsliste.
Mir wurde auch Februar für mein Stereo genannt.

Wie groß bist Du eigentlich, bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich frage nur wegen des 22" Rahmens.
Ich habe mir mit 1,87m und 93cm Schrittlänge die 20" Version geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (22. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde zwar schon mal gestellt, aber nicht beantwortet. Weiß mittlerweile jemand was sich hinter dem DT Swiss LRS XPW1600 versteckt? 240er Naben mit 4.2 Felgen? Ansonsten ist das Gewicht fast nicht zu schaffen, oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Daniel



Mit 1600gr. würde ich nicht rechnen, auch wen es eigentlich DT üblich wäre.
Mein XRC 180 aus meinen 2008 Stereo hat knappe 2000gr. , was aber heißen muß das es vieleicht doch nur 1600gr. sind.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Daniel1977 (23. Oktober 2008)

@Fränki:
Ich bin 1,91m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 94cm. Derzeit habe ich ein "altes" Stereo von 2006 in 20 Zoll. Die Oberrohrlänge horizontal beträgt nur 590mm. In Kombination mit einem 90mm Vorbau für ein sicheres Gefühl in Downhills ergibt sich leider selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel ein sehr schlechtes Kletterverhalten. An steilen Rampen springt einem der Lenker förmlich ins Gesicht. 
Beim neuen Stereo ist die Situation beim 20 Zoll Rahmen zwar etwas verändert. Das Oberrohr ist 8mm länger. Trotzdem habe ich mit den 610mm Oberrohrlänge beim 22 Zoll ein besseres Gefühl. 
Hauptgrund hierfür ist, dass ich alternativ zum neuen Stereo auch mit einem Liteville 301 geliebäugelt habe. Dabei habe ich mich intensiv mit den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen beschäftigt und bin auf eine interessante Homepage gestoßen. Dort hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht die gewählten Rahmengrößen von mehreren Fahrern zu vergleichen. 

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/liteville/lv-rahmen.html

Bei meiner Größe und Schrittlänge fahren die Leute alle XL Rahmen. Dieser Rahmen hat sogar eine Oberrohrlänge von 620mm bei ansonsten nahezu vergleichbarer Geometrie. Des Weiteren hat mein Hardtail eine Oberrohrlänge von 603mm. In Kombination mit einem 105mm Vorbau und ca. 65mm Sattelüberstand in uneingefederten Zustand ergibt für mich immer noch eine sehr angenehme Sitzposition. 

Somit sollte also der 22 Zoll Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau und ca. 30-40mm Sattelüberstand perfekt passen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Daniel, 

bedenke den Sitzrohrwinkel beim Stereo. Dadurch dass der flacher ist als z.B beim Liteville kommst du "pro Sattelauszug" mit dem Sattel auch weiter nach hinten. Dadurch kann ein kürzeres Oberrohr teilweise ausgeglichen werden. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MG (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry zuerst, dass ich mich bei Euch hier rumtreibe.
vergesst nicht den Sitzrohrwinkel zu berücksichtigen, wenn ihr die Oberrohrlängen verschiedener Bikes miteinander vergleicht!
Es macht zwar nicht all zu viel aus, zumindest solange sich die Sitzrohrwinkel nicht zu arg unterscheiden, aber es macht was aus.
*TIPP: Je größer die Schrittlänge, bzw. je größer der Sattelauszug desto größer wird die Differenz.*
Als Faustregel gilt:
Bei Rahmen die sich im Bereich von bis zu max. 4° Differenz des Sitzrohrwinkels bewegen ergibt sich eine größere Sitzlänge, damit meine ich den Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenkergriff (gegenüber dem Bike mit dem steileren Sitzrohrwinkel) um ca. 1.5  5mm. Je nach Schrittlänge, bzw. gefahrener Sattelhöhe.
Bei Bikes mit deutlich flacherem Sitzrohrwinkel wie Cube Sting, Stereo, Fritz und beispielsweise auch bei den Fusion Bikes bewegen sich die Differenzen zwischen ca. 3  10mm.
Was aber vielleicht viel extremer ist sind die sich ändernden Fahreigenschaften mit anderen Winkeln.
dazu möchte ich jetzt aber noch gar nichts sagen, sondern wir machen hier jetzt ein Ratespiel.
Die unten angehängten Rahmenskizzen zeigen 2 Rahmen mit identischer Oberrohrlänge, Lenkwinkel, usw. Einziger Unterschied ist der Sitzrohrwinkel von einmal 72° und einmal 74°.
Was denkt ihr sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen den beiden Rahmen?
Ich bin mal gespannt 
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## dave_01 (24. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die unten angehängten Rahmenskizzen zeigen 2 Rahmen mit identischer Oberrohrlänge, Lenkwinkel, usw. Einziger Unterschied ist der Sitzrohrwinkel von einmal 72° und einmal 74°.



Ist die Oberrohrlänge bei beiden gleich, oder so wie in der Bemaßung in den Skizzen angegeben der Horizontalabstand zw. Steuerrohr und Sattelstütze?
BTW: die Kettenstreben sind eh gleich lang?


----------



## MG (24. Oktober 2008)

@dave 01:
die Oberrohrlänge ist horizontal gemessen (so wie es eigentlich alle MTB Hersteller machen) und bei beiden gleich.
Steuerrohrlänge, Lenkwinkel, Sitzstrebenlänge, Tretlagerhöhe, usw. ist alles gleich.
Der Unterschied ist der um 2° flachere Sitzrohrwinkel.
Laß Dich von der Bemaßung nicht beeinflussen ...
... Die Linien sind auf die Rohrmitte Bezogen.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1977 (24. Oktober 2008)

@Michi:
Der Radstand wird für 72° Sitzwinkel kürzer und somit verändert sich auch die Gewichtsverteilung. Das Rad ist tendenziell eher hecklastig.

Zum Thema Einfluss des Sitzwinkels auf die horizontale Oberrohrlänge habe ich mal die Geometrien der von mir gestern genannten Rahmen verglichen. Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass das 2009er Stereo in 22" eine vergleichbare Geometrie zum 301er in XL hat. Der Sitzwinkel ist bei an die Gabeleinbauhöhe (Fox Talas: 505mm bei 140mm Federweg) angepaßter Geometrie sehr ähnlich. Im Gegensatz dazu fällt das 2006er Stereo in 20" bezüglich Steuerrohrwinkel und Radstand deutlich ab und bestätigt somit auch die in der Praxis von mir gemachten Fahreindrücke. Die Front bei meinem alten Stereo ist einfach zu kurz.






..to be continued...

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2008)

> Was aber vielleicht viel extremer ist sind die sich ändernden Fahreigenschaften mit anderen Winkeln.
> dazu möchte ich jetzt aber noch gar nichts sagen, sondern wir machen hier jetzt ein Ratespiel.
> Die unten angehängten Rahmenskizzen zeigen 2 Rahmen mit identischer Oberrohrlänge, Lenkwinkel, usw. Einziger Unterschied ist der Sitzrohrwinkel von einmal 72° und einmal 74°.
> Was denkt ihr sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen den beiden Rahmen?



Geometrisch der Radstand. Flacherer Sitzwinkel zieht mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug den Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten. 
Kürzerer Radstand in Verbindung mit dem nach hinten geschobenen Schwerpunkt verändern die Hebelverhältnisse auf die Federelemente,, die Gewichtsverteilung ändert sich, das Verhältniss Lastverteilung sitzend vs. stehend verändert sich. 

Stimmt man die Federelemente nach SAG in sitzender Position ab, was ja durchaus gängig ist, wird die Gabel durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen weicher, entsprechend hat man im Stehen mehr SAG als bei gleicher Abstimmung(smethode) mit flacherem Sitzwinkel. Die dynamische Nachlaufänderung am Vorderrad wird im Gelände größer (vermutl auch ein Grund warum man bei 2 gleichen Bikes unterschiedlicher Größe das kleinere als "quirliger", wendiger wahrnimmt). 

Je nach Positionierung der Lagerpunkte wird nen Bike u. Ust. auch tendentiell eher (vermutlich wirds nicht viel sein) zum Wippen neigen, jenachdem welchem (geometrischem) Hebel bei der Konstruktion der Gar ausgemacht werden sollte.  

Der nächste bitte . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Daniel1977 (24. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> @Michi:
> Der Radstand wird für 72° Sitzwinkel kürzer und somit verändert sich auch die Gewichtsverteilung. Das Rad ist tendenziell eher hecklastig.



....die Kurzfassung ohne Interpretationen....



jan84 schrieb:


> Geometrisch der Radstand. Flacherer Sitzwinkel zieht mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug den Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten.
> Kürzerer Radstand in Verbindung mit dem nach hinten geschobenen Schwerpunkt verändern die Hebelverhältnisse auf die Federelemente,, die Gewichtsverteilung ändert sich, das Verhältniss Lastverteilung sitzend vs. stehend verändert sich.
> 
> Stimmt man die Federelemente nach SAG in sitzender Position ab, was ja durchaus gängig ist, wird die Gabel durch den flacheren Sitzwinkel bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen weicher, entsprechend hat man im Stehen mehr SAG als bei gleicher Abstimmung(smethode) mit flacherem Sitzwinkel. Die dynamische Nachlaufänderung am Vorderrad wird im Gelände größer (vermutl auch ein Grund warum man bei 2 gleichen Bikes unterschiedlicher Größe das kleinere als "quirliger", wendiger wahrnimmt).
> ...



....danke Jan  jetzt haben es alle verstanden. Schließe mich Deinen Ausführungen uneingeschränkt an.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## dave_01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht, was es an dem oben gesagten auszusetzen gäbe, daher schließe ich mich den Ausführungen an. 

Ergänzend zum Kletterverhalten: Der kürzerer Radstand mit dem weiter hinten liegenden Schwerpunkt wird das Vorderrad früher steigen lassen, wenn nicht die Gabelhöhe oder Vorbau dies ausgleichen können.

(Die Frage, ob die Kettenstreben gleich lang sind zielte darauf ab, ob so ein kürzerer Radstand ausgeglichen wird, oder eben nicht - ich gehe mal aus, dass dies nicht der Fall ist und die Kettenstreben gleich lang sind.)

Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## kinschman (24. Oktober 2008)

bitte etwas mehr präzision in den aussagen !! 

sitzwinkel ist NICHT gleich sitz-rohr-winkel !!

beim stereo z.b. unterscheiden sich beide winkel im betrag um einiges voneinander.
der sitzwinkel beim stereo ist rein virtuell, da das sitzrohr nicht im tretlager ansetzt.

der sitzrohrwinkel beim stereo ist flacher als der (virtuelle) sitzwinkel.


für beide Winkel gilt jedoch das gleiche:
je weiter die sattelstütze aus dem sitzrohr gezogen wird, desto mehr sitzt der biker über dem hinterrad - d.h. u.a. früheres steigen des vorderrades bei steilen anstiegen.
werden nun die winkel flacher verstärkt sich der o.g. effekt.


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Sitzwinkel ist aber halt vom Sitzrohrwinkel abhängig sofern sie sich nicht entsprechen. Gerade wenn man verschiedene Rahmengrößen und die resultierenden Sattelauszüge betrachtet. 
Und würde sich das ganze eben nur an Steigungen auswirken, wos imho garnicht so tragisch ist, wäre vieles einfacher . 

grüße
jan


----------



## kinschman (24. Oktober 2008)

@jan84:
es wirkt sich mmn. nur bei bergaufpassagen aus.

ok - wenn man den sag im sitzen abstimmt, wirkt sich das - wie du beschrieben hast - auch auf die downhill eigenschaften aus.


aber jeder der sich schonmal gedanken über die fahrwerksabstimmung gemacht hat, stimmt den sag der federelemente sinnvollerweise nicht im sitzen ab; sondern auf dem bike stehend in grundposition.
denn wann braucht man die volle performance der federung ??? richtig - in der stehenden aktiven grundposition - in der man eben schwierige sektionen in der ebene und im downhill befährt.


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2008)

> aber jeder der sich schonmal gedanken über die fahrwerksabstimmung gemacht hat,


Das sind wieviele? Meiner Erfahrung nach eine Minderheit. Zumindest die die auch verstehen was sie einstellen. 

Im stehen hast du durch den anderen Sitzrohrwinkel bei gleicher horizontaler Oberrohrlänge auch andere Hebelverhältnisse. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Daniel1977 (25. Oktober 2008)

@kinschman:
Die in meiner Tabelle ausgewiesenen Sitzrohrwinkel sind eigentlich die von Dir korrekterweise als "virtuell" bezeichneten Sitzwinkel. Die große Frage beim Stereo ist eben mit welchem Sattelauszug der Wert ermittelt wird. Basierend auf den Skizzen der Cube-Homepage könnte man davon ausgehen, dass ohne Sattelüberstand relativ zum Lenker gemessen wird. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fury (26. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Die große Frage beim Stereo ist eben mit welchem Sattelauszug der Wert ermittelt wird. Basierend auf den Skizzen der Cube-Homepage könnte man davon ausgehen, dass ohne Sattelüberstand relativ zum Lenker gemessen wird. Aber das ist reine Spekulation.
> 
> Grüße
> Daniel



Bei derErmittlung der Oberrohrlänge ist der Sattelauszug vollkommen irrelevant! Die Oberrohrlänge wird horizontal von der Mitte des Steuerohres oben bis zur Mitte des Sitzrohres ermittelt. Im Fall des Stereos (auch beim Fritzz oder Sting oder allen Bikes deren Sitzrohr nicht gerage ins Tretlagergehäuse mündet) kann das auch eine virtuelle Stelle sein wegen des flacheren Sitzrohres. Sprich Schnittpunkt ist die gedachte Linie des eigentlichen Sitzwinkels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (26. Oktober 2008)

bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte 







[/URL][/IMG]

rote linie = virtuelle oberrohrlänge
tuerkise linie = sitzrohr bzw. sitzrohrwinkel
gruene linie = virtueller sitzwinkel

ich denke mal so ist es eindeutig ??


----------



## MG (27. Oktober 2008)

@kinschman:
*Sitzwinkel = Sitzrohrwinkel!*
Du meinst wahrscheinlich: Sitzrohrwinkel ist nicht gleich theoretischer (oder virtueller) Sitzrohrwinkel.
Egal wie auch, ich glaube dank Deiner Zeichnung haben alle verstanden worum es geht.
Allerdings muss man beachten:
Der theoretische Sitzrohrwinkel stimmt nur genau an einer Position mit dem reellen Sitzrohrwinkel überein. Es ist deshalb witzlos (oder anders gesagt: Ein Witz) Bikes anhand des theoretischen Sitzrohrwinkels zu vergleichen!

Es ändert sich zwischen zwei Bikes mit flachem bzw. steilem Sitzwinkel folgendes:
1 - die Oberrohrlänge -und somit auch die Sitzposition- ist zwar die gleiche, allerdings ist der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Tretlager zwischen beiden Bikes unterschiedlich. Nämlich bei dem Bike mit flacherem Sitzwinkel ist er kürzer! 
(Mehr dazu unter Punkt 4)
2 - der Radstand verringert sich um ca. 2,2cm (wie gesagt bei gleicher Sitzposition)
Sprich das Bike ist nicht ganz so laufruhig, dafür geht es ein bischen besser um Spitzkehren. 
3 - der Schwerpunkt wandert nach hinten. Dadurch klettert das Bike schlechter. Je nach Sitzwinkel kann ein zu weit hinten liegender Sitzwinkel aber auch dazu führen, dass ein Bike auf Schotterkurven über das Vorderrad rutscht.
4  beim Stehend Fahren wandert der Schwerpunkt an dem Bike mit flachem Sitzwinkel durch den kürzeren Abstand zwischen Lenker und Tretlager weiter nach vorn als an dem Bike mit steilerem Sitzwinkel. Sprich: Das Bike mit dem flacheren Sitzwinkel reagiert mit stärkeren Sag Schwankungen (sitzend / stehend) als das Bike mit steilerem Sitzwinkel.

@kinschman:
Zu Deiner Aussage: aber jeder der sich schonmal gedanken über die fahrwerksabstimmung gemacht hat, stimmt den sag der federelemente sinnvollerweise nicht im sitzen ab; sondern auf dem bike stehend in grundposition.
denn wann braucht man die volle performance der federung ??? richtig - in der stehenden aktiven grundposition - in der man eben schwierige sektionen in der ebene und im downhill befährt.
Das mag für die nur Berg ab Fahrer stimmen. Für alle anderen ist es ein Blödsinn.

Zum Schluss:
ich möchte hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken dass alle Bikes mit flachem Sitzwinkel schlecht sind.
ABER: Achtet besonders bei Bikes mit flachem Sitzwinkel -und da meine ich ganz besonders Bikes mit einem sehr flachem Sitzwinkel (in der Regel sind das Bikes mit theoretisch angegebenen Sitzrohrwinkel)- auf die passende Rahmengröße. 
Denn speziell wenn so ein Bike zu klein (also mit zu großem Sattelstützen Auszug) gefahren wird, verschlechtert sich das gesamte Fahrverhalten enorm.
TIPP: Es geht nichts über eine Probefahrt.

Als Anhang findet ihr die beiden zuvor geposteten Rahmen, einmal mit 72° und einmal mit 74° Sitzwinkel, aufeinander gelegt.
Beachtet bitte, dass die gut zu sehenden Unterschiede, von nur 2° Sitzrohrwinkel Unterschied herrühren.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Michi, 

wurde auf der Seite vorher doch schon gesagt was passiert . 

In wieweit sich ein "zu klein" Gewähltes Bike wirklich negativ auswirkt ist massiv davon abhängig wie aktiv der Fahrer fährt und wie oft bzw. in welchen Fahrsituationen er letztendlich sitzt (zu deiner Anmerkung zu kinschmanns Aussage zum Abstimmen der Federelemente im Sitzen). Letztendlich ist in erster Linie wichtig, dass man sich über die Abstimmung der Federelemente im Ganzen Gedanken macht. 
Quantitativ kann ichs nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber als fast Problematischer würd ichs halt ansehen, dass ne evtl. Vorhandene Wippunterdrückung durch die Drehpunktlage durch die Schwerpunktsverschiebung halt uUst doch auch deutlich beeinflusst werden kann. 

Dazu sollte man die Gesamtzusammenhänge aber auch erstmal verstanden haben bevor man ins Detail geht. Das Kenne ich von unheimlich vielen Leuten eben anders. Es wird irgendwie an den Rädchen gedreht bis es einigermaßen passt, Sinn machts keinen, aber die Gabel/der Dämpfer ist leicht, teuer und es steht XY oder XZ drauf. 


grüße
Jan


----------



## Fury (27. Oktober 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man die Gesamtzusammenhänge aber auch erstmal verstanden haben bevor man ins Detail geht. Das Kenne ich von unheimlich vielen Leuten eben anders. Es wird irgendwie an den Rädchen gedreht bis es einigermaßen passt, Sinn machts keinen, aber die Gabel/der Dämpfer ist leicht, teuer und es steht XY oder XZ drauf.


----------



## Daniel1977 (27. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zum Schluss:
> ich möchte hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken dass alle Bikes mit flachem Sitzwinkel schlecht sind.
> ABER: Achtet besonders bei Bikes mit flachem Sitzwinkel -und da meine ich ganz besonders Bikes mit einem sehr flachem Sitzwinkel (in der Regel sind das Bikes mit theoretisch angegebenen Sitzrohrwinkel)- auf die passende Rahmengröße.
> Denn speziell wenn so ein Bike zu klein (also mit zu großem Sattelstützen Auszug) gefahren wird, verschlechtert sich das gesamte Fahrverhalten enorm.
> TIPP: Es geht nichts über eine Probefahrt.



Sehr schöne Diskussion auf hohem Niveau. Leider kann ich mich tagsüber nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen, da bei uns im Geschäft alle Internet-Foren durch die Firewall gesperrt sind. 

Eigentlich sind sich doch alle einig bis auf Kleinigkeiten wie beispielsweise die Abstimmungsphilosophie (stehend oder sitzend). 

Nur um es nochmal herauszustellen. Die oben zitierte Aussage von Michi ist für mich der Hauptgrund vom alten auf das neue Stereo zu wechseln. Mein alter 20 Zoll Rahmen ist durch die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze einfach viel zu hecklastig.






@Michi: Das es bei mir doch kein Liteville 301 geworden ist, verzeihst Du mir hoffentlich  Habe es mir wirklich gut überlegt. Vorallem da mein Händler seit der Eurobike neben Cube auch Liteville verkauft. Es war nicht mal der Preis. Ein Stereo R1 Carbon kostet schließlich ebenfalls eine gute Stange Geld. Ich finde einfach die Optik des Cube Hinterbaus mit dem schwimmenden Dämpfer genial. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MG (27. Oktober 2008)

@Daniel:
kein Problem.
Wünsche Dir mit Deinem neuen Cube viel Spass und vor allem schöne Touren.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## kinschman (27. Oktober 2008)

@Michi:

Sitzwinkel ist nicht gleich Sitzrohrwinkel, wenn mit gekröpften oder was auch immer gearteten Sitzrohren/Sattelstützen gearbeitet wird (a la Cube Sting/Stereo/Fritzz oder Thomson Setback-stützen). Sitzwinkel ist definiert als der Winkel zwischen Horizontale und einer Linie die Tretlagermitte mit Sattelklemm-mitte verbindet.
Da diese Linie durch den freien Raum geht - ist sie eben virtuell.







bei klassischen diamant-rahmenformen ist der sitzwinkel identisch mit dem sitzrohrwinkel, da hierbei das sitzrohr im tretlager ansetzt.

ansonsten passts 


zum abstimmprozedere - jeder wie er mag.
ich mags halt so das das fahrwerk im downhill die volle performance entfalten kann - und damit fahre ich auch bergauf problemlos und wippfrei


----------



## Fury (28. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Achtet besonders bei Bikes mit flachem Sitzwinkel -und da meine ich ganz besonders Bikes mit einem sehr flachem Sitzwinkel (in der Regel sind das Bikes mit theoretisch angegebenen Sitzrohrwinkel)- auf die passende Rahmengröße.
> 
> Beachtet bitte, dass die gut zu sehenden Unterschiede, von nur 2° Sitzrohrwinkel Unterschied herrühren.
> Viele Grüße,
> Michi Grätz



das mit der rahmengröße kann ich nur bestätigen!

eine einschätzung von michi hätte ich aber gerne doch noch: welchen einfluss hat eine gekröpfte sattelstütze? ändert eine solche auch die fahreigenschaften ähnlich wie der sitzwinkel? obwohl "nur" der sattel weiter vorn oder weiter hinten ist?


----------



## Peter-S (28. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich habe mir ein neues 20" bestellt und nehme das alte Stereo dann nur noch zum Eisholen ... 

Apropos Sitzrohrlänge und -winkel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (28. Oktober 2008)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mir ein neues 20" bestellt und nehme das alte Stereo dann nur noch zum Eisholen ...
> 
> Apropos Sitzrohrlänge und -winkel ...



darum ist die echte oberrohrlänge auch "nur" virtuell messbar!


----------



## kinschman (28. Oktober 2008)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mir ein neues 20" bestellt und nehme das alte Stereo dann nur noch zum Eisholen ...
> 
> Apropos Sitzrohrlänge und -winkel ...




DER war gut 

...also ich an deiner stelle würde bei diesem erschreckenden ergebnis das alte 20zoll noch nichtmal zum eisholen nutzen 
nachher kippst du mitsamt eis noch hinten über


----------



## MG (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Sitzwinkel = Sitzrohrwinkel
Zumindest sind das für mich zwei unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für einen Winkel.
Was Du meinst ist der theoretische Sitzwinkel oder auch theoretische Sitzrohrwinkel.

Zu den gekröpften Sitzrohren. So etwas gibt es nicht. 
Und ja, man könnte auch bei gekröpften Stützen einen Theoretischen Sitzrohrwinkel angeben. Macht aber keinen Sinn, denn man gibt den Sattelstützen Offset an, und somit hat man alle erforderlichen Werte, bzw. den erforderlichen Wert.
Allerdings ging und geht es ja um Bikes, deren Sitzrohr nicht auf den Mittelpunkt des Tretlagers treffen. Also einen virtuellen Sitzwinkel haben.
Man könnte alles ja noch verschlimmbessern und sagen 
 der Sitzwinkel muss immer als theoretischer Winkel gemessen werden, da die horizontale Sattelposition ja auch meist variiert?! Und nicht (nur) der Stützenkopf gibt die Ars.. Position vor, sondern die Satteleinstellung im Stützenkopf. Sprich: ich kann mit ein und demselben Bike, mit gerader und gekröpfter Stütze evtl. die gleiche Sattelposition haben?!
Ich denke das geht aber zu weit und ich will nicht das dass hier in Rechthaberei ausartet.
Ich hoffe dass der ein oder andere etwas durch meinen Beitrag dazu gelernt hat.

@fury9: Ja, das Fahrverhalten ändert sich teilweise. 
Du kannst mich gerne unter der 08370-929988 anrufen und ich erkläre es Dir ausführlich. 

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## Fury (29. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @fury9: Ja, das Fahrverhalten ändert sich teilweise.
> Du kannst mich gerne unter der 08370-929988 anrufen und ich erkläre es Dir ausführlich.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Michi Grätz



danke fürs angebot. werd ich evtl. mal machen. ist jetzt eher offtopic, aber für mich ist das thema wichtig. ich hatte anfang des jahres ein 18" stereo. bei einem etwas heftigeren einsatz habe ich mir einen leichten bandscheibenvorfall zugezogen. daraus habe ich gelernt, dass mir ein 18er wohl etwas zu lang ist. seit ich auf einem 16er fahre ist alles besser, obwohl von meinen körpermaßen her das 18er passen sollte (181 groß)


----------



## Daniel1977 (11. November 2008)

Heute habe ich an der Tanke die neue BIKE erspäht und gleich gekauft, da mich der Scheibenbremsentest brennend interessiert hat. Ich war mir nämlich nicht so ganz sicher, ob die R1 Carbon an meinem bestellten Stereo auch wirklich All Mountain Ansprüche erfüllen kann oder ob sie in der Bucht in Bares gewandelt wird. Bloß das sensationelle Gewicht (wurde übrigens im Test bestätigt) will man natürlich nicht grundlos liegen lassen.

Hört sich aber ganz gut an was die Jungs schreiben. Selbst einen 100kg Fahrer mit 160er Scheibe hat die Bremse wohl ohne schlapp zu machen auf der Teststrecke bei Bozen zu Tale getragen.
Dann paßt bei mir auf jeden Fall die 180er Scheibe vorne und hinten mit meinen 80kg Fahrergewicht. Vorallem wurde auch die Bremskraft als sehr gut bewertet. Langsam kann ich die erste Ausfahrt kaum erwarten. Februar ist aber noch verdammt lange hin und wahrscheinlich wird es sowieso später.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Wonko (24. Dezember 2008)

Wonko schrieb:


> Das mag schon Vorteile haben, aber derzeit ist man bei der Naben/Laufrad-Wahl doch noch ziemlich eingeschränkt. Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre es ganz interessant, was für ein Laufrad das "DT Swiss XPW1600" ist, das in den neuen Stereos ("The One" und "R1 Carbon") verbaut ist.


Das scheint sich ja mittlerweile etwas geklärt zu haben, wenn man diesem Beitrag glauben kann. Und so wie es aussieht, haben sich meine Befürchtungen bestätigt.  Im Handbuch zum X 1800 steht zum Beispiel "*DT Swiss XR/X-Laufräder sind ausschließlich als Laufräder für Mountainbikes im Cross-Country-Bereich zu gebrauchen.*" Und in den technischen Spezifikationen des Laufradsatzes sieht man dann, dass die minimale Reifengröße 26 x 1,5'' und die *maximale Reifengröße 26 x 2,35''* beträgt. Die montierten Fat Albert in 2,4' lägen also schon außerhalb des erlaubten Bereichs. Und als sahnehäubchen findet sich noch eine *Beschränkung des Fahrergewichts auf 90 kg*. 

Dass sich dieser Laufradsatz auch am Sting oder am Elite HPC findet, wundert mich gar nicht - da passt er auch hin (und deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, dass der XPW1600 mit einer stabileren Felge als der X1800 ausgerüstet ist). Aber was hat so ein Laufradsatz an einem 140mm-All-Mountain-Bike verloren? Solche Laufräder dann auch noch der Steifigkeit wegen mit Steckachsen zu kombinieren ist völlig widersinnig. Und Dank der X-12-Steckachse kann man den Laufradsatz noch nicht einmal so einfach gegen etwas Adäquates austauschen (ja, ich kenne die Auswahl der X-12-tauglichen Räder und Naben).

Nachdem ich mich eigentlich schon längst für ein Stereo entschieden hatte, finde ich das alles gerade ziemlich frustrierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (24. Dezember 2008)

naja da wären ja nur noch die crossmax sx übrig. die laut deinem link gehen müssten.


----------



## Wonko (24. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> naja da wären ja nur noch die crossmax sx übrig. die laut deinem link gehen müssten.


Die Crossmax S*X* gibt es zwar passend für die X-12 Hinterachse, aber nicht für die QR15-Vorderachse, die am Stereo verbaut ist. Die Crossmax S*T* Disc fände ich auch noch halbwegs geeignet und die gibt es auch mit QR15-Vorderachsnabe, aber dafür wiederum nicht mit X-12-Hinterradnabe.

Du verstehst, warum mich diese ganze Achsen-Laufrad-Geschichte am Stereo so nervt?


----------



## agnes (25. Dezember 2008)

naja ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen satz für mein 125 ams. da sind auch die 1600er felgen dran. und die will ich nicht haben. muss ich wohl mal mit meinem händler sprechen. für mich kämen die sx sehr in frage. nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich auch die 12er achse hinten hab. müsste aber wohl gleich sein.

welche stabile felge geht denn jetzt?`blicke da nicht mehr durch...


----------



## Wonko (26. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> für mich kämen die sx sehr in frage. nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich auch die 12er achse hinten hab. müsste aber wohl gleich sein.


Nee, das AMS hat hinten keine X-12-Steckachse (und vorne auch keine QR15-Steckachse), sondern normale Schnellspanner. Damit kannst Du so ziemlich jeden Laufradsatz fahren.


----------



## kleinbiker (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

genau auf so ein Problem habe ich auf der Eurobike mal einen Vertreter von Cube angesprochen. Meine Frage war, bis wieviel KG Fahrergewicht die Bikes den zugelassen sind. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe war seine Aussage irgendetwas um 110 oder 120 kg. "Wieso den das" frage ich, weil an dem Bike Teile verbaut werden, die z.B. nur bis 90 kg freigegeben sind (z.B. DT Felgen). Wenn ein Fahrer 2 m groß ist, dann wiegt der mit Trans-Alp Rucksack und 3L-Trinkblase nicht selten über 90 kg, und dabei ist dieser alles andere als Übergewichtig. Als Antwort bekam ich dann: Dann solle der Händler bei individueller Beratung halt einen anderen Laufradsatz einbauen.

Das gleibe Problem also auch mit der Felgenbreite!

Ich finde dieses ganze Steckachsenzeugs und den Steifigkeitswahn eh überflüssig.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2008)

@wonko  vielen lieben dank für die info. das ist schön zu hörn


----------



## Fränki__ (27. Dezember 2008)

@wonko: Danke für die LRS Aufklärung 

Allerdings bin ich jetzt etwas ratlos, da ich nackig schon 92 kg wiege.
Dh. im Klartext, fahren wie eine Jungfrau oder alle paar Wochen zum Nachzentrieren 

Wie schauts mit einer anderen Felge aus - DT 4.2 oder 5.1?
Ist es möglich die "achso" tolle Neuinterpretation der 1800 umzuspeichen? Oder benötige ich dann auch neue Speichen und Nippel?

Danke für eure Infos.


----------



## captain_j (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

erst mal Dankeschön für die Information. Bei mir liegt so ziemlich das selbe Problem vor. Habe ca. 94kg und bereits ein Stereo bestellt.

Jedoch sehe ich die ganze Sache nicht ganz so dramatisch da doch der Cube Mitarbeiter aus dem Fremdbeitrag als erstes erwähnte das die Felge mit KEINER anderen DT Felge wirklich vergleichbar ist. 

Ich kann es mir persönlich auch nicht wirklich vorstellen das Cube zu: 2.4 Reifen, 2x Steckachse, 140mm, etc. eine XC Felge verbaut.

Obwohl jetzt hilft eh nur noch hoffen das die Dinger halten, oder was in meinem Budget nicht drinnen ist, die Dinger tauschen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## agnes (30. Dezember 2008)

naja die 1600er ist fast überall drauf. die ams 125 haben die dinger auch. selbst das sting. was ja eher ein xc bike ist. ich bin da sehr gespannt. 

die felge ist bis 90kg freig gegeben.


----------



## captain_j (4. Januar 2009)

Habe nun selbst mal eine Kontaktmail an DT-Swiss geschrieben. Bezüglich allgemeine Informationen und Gewichtsbeschränkung zu dieser Felge.

Antwort: Die bearbeitende Person kann mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider keine genaueren Infos zur Felge geben (ich sollte bei Cube nachfragen). Was sie jedoch sagen kann: das es keine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 90kg bei dieser Felge gibt(-> da auf so vielen unterschiedlichen Bikes verbaut).

dh. die kennen sich ja selbst genau *gar nicht* aus.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (4. Januar 2009)

omg. die bauen felgen und wissen nicht was sache ist. das kann doch nicht wahr sein.


----------



## pumadriver (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2009er Stereo zu zulegen. Allerdings bin ich mir zwecks der Farbe noch nicht so sicher. 

Gibt es nirgendwo Bilder (außer die offiziellen Katalog-Bilder) bei Messen etc. speziell in der Farbe White'n'Black? 

Wäre wirklich super.

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

Geh ab Februar/März zu deinem Händler und schau dir das Stereo an.

Ich würde es mir in schwarz anodisiert holen. Ist weniger empfindlich (eigentlich überhaupt nicht empfindlich) und zudem noch ca. 50g leichter.

Chris


----------



## pumadriver (5. Januar 2009)

Soweit war's klar - hätte es gern vorher mal gesehen!


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

hehe 50g ist natürlich ein enormes ersparniss bei so einem bike^^


----------



## pumadriver (5. Januar 2009)

Hab's mir auch gedacht


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

das der lack härter ist ok...aber wegen 50g? habe mein cube ams in weiß/schwarz betsellt. da mir das ständige black ....geht^^


----------



## captain_j (5. Januar 2009)

Hätte auch noch eine Frage zur Farbe weiß/schwarz:

Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Gelenk(ober dem Dämpfer) sind ja, soweit ich es in Zeitungen sehen konnte, nur beim R1 in weiß zu haben.

The One und K18 müssen mit den Teilen in schwarz auskommen, hat hierzu jemand vielleicht genauere Informationen?


----------



## pumadriver (5. Januar 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine Frage zur Farbe weiß/schwarz:
> 
> Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Gelenk(ober dem Dämpfer) sind ja, soweit ich es in Zeitungen sehen konnte, nur beim R1 in weiß zu haben.
> 
> The One und K18 müssen mit den Teilen in schwarz auskommen, hat hierzu jemand vielleicht genauere Informationen?




Gibt's irgendwo genauere Informationen? Ich kenne nur die Katalog-Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
weiß jemand die Einpressdurchmesser und -tiefen des Steuersatzes (semi-integriert) beim 09er Stereo? wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

die farben gibt es so, wie die im katalo bzw. auf de rhp zu sehen sind. leider...


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Januar 2009)

Nabend! Ich hab mir für nächsten Montag mal vorgenommen bei nem Cube Händer in meiner Stadt vorbeizuschaun denn ich bin sehr an nem Cube Stereo R1 Carbon Interesiert und will mich mal beraten lassen wegen Rahmenhöhe und so ich bin mir nähmlich noch nich ganz sicher was ich brauch und denke mal am besten lässt sich das am Objekt selbst rausfinden. Nun was meint ihr is es der richtige Zeitpunkt? Ich möchte das Bike so ab März haben würd mich reichen. Da ich vorher eh noch im Umzugsstress bin. Ehm was meint ihr sollte ich versuchen noch etwas zu handeln bzw lässt sich im allgemeinen überhaupt was rausholen beim Händler Leider Kenn ich denn Cube Händler noch nicht wo ich das Bike kaufen will der ist in der Stadt wo ich hinziehen möchte und der Radelladen in meiner alten Stadt verkauft leider keine Cubs. Ich will Bar bezahlen was meint ihr wäre das ein Barzahlungsskonto von 3 % drin?

Ps. Würde mich mal interesieren was das Stereo The one X0 kostet hat ja quasi die gleiche Ausstattung wie das R1 Carbon nur halt The one. Wiege 85 KG und bin mir noch nich so sicher ob die R1 auch für mein Gewicht io wäre. Naja auf kurz oder lang will ich ja eh abnehmen und das Radel soll mir dabei helfen

cheers<schlicki


----------



## flyingstereo (7. Januar 2009)

Am Objekt selbst rausfinden wird schwierig werden!
Die ersten werden wohl erst Februar/März bei den Händlern stehen.
Wegen handeln: Einfach freundlich sein, dann geht bestimmt was.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Januar 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Am Objekt selbst rausfinden wird schwierig werden!
> Die ersten werden wohl erst Februar/März bei den Händlern stehen.
> Wegen handeln: Einfach freundlich sein, dann geht bestimmt was.



ich weiss ich weiss aber das 08 stereo wird evlt. auch tun als testobjekt so riesig werden die unterschiede vieleicht nicht sein die geometrie hat sich zwar verändert gegenüberdem 08er aber aber es muss ja wohl rauszufinden sein was ich für eine Rahmenhöhe bräuchte mit 72 cm Schritlänge.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Januar 2009)

Macht das eigentlich einen Großen Unterschied das Cube jetzt erst zu bestellen ich mein wenn ich es jetzt bestelle wie groß is die Chance auch eins im März mein Eigen Nenn zu dürfen. Kenn das jetzt nur von Canyon her das es dort bei bestimmten Modell zu recht heftigen verzögerungen kommen kann wenn man nicht rechtzeitig bestellt hat.

gruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn der Händler eines in der passenden Größe und Ausstattung vorgeordert hat stehen die Chancen gut WENN Cube pünktlich liefert.
Ansonsten wird es wohl eher etwas dauern...


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Januar 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler eines in der passenden Größe und Ausstattung vorgeordert hat stehen die Chancen gut WENN Cube pünktlich liefert.
> Ansonsten wird es wohl eher etwas dauern...




KK danke ich werd das dann mal am Montag mal alles abchecken.

pea<e


----------



## Metty (8. Januar 2009)

Das Stereo soll übrigens in der ersten oder zweiten Februar Woche zusammengebaut werden.


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2009)

10% würd eich schon verlangen. und deine 3% barzahlung^^ naja ob per karte oder barzahlung...das macht wohl kein unterschied.


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Januar 2009)

na mal schaun was sich machen lässt vieleicht läasst ich ja auch was mit teilen vereinbaren die Die 520er pedale will ich nähmlich gegen n paar Candys oder eggbeater tauschen und die Kurbel gegen eine Race Face Deus LTD in rot die ich mir schon mal gehamstert habe. Auf die 3 % bin ich jetzt auch nur durch nen Onlineshop gekommen der das anbietet und daher meine ich müsste das ja min drin sein ob nun in bar und in Service Leitungen. Mal schaun was drauss wird. 

gruz<


----------



## Mc CUBE (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo, komme grade vom,  freundlichem Cube- Händler.

Nach Anruf bei Cube neuer Liefertermin ( Stereo the One )  Ende Feb. Anfang Mär. 

Aber das sind wir ja mittlerweile über  die Jahre gewöhnt. 

Allen viel spaß beim warten


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. Januar 2009)

Na wenn das beim R1 Winterblack auch so ungefähr hinkommt würd mir das ja schon mal gut gefallen für mich wäre März optimal. 

Ich könnte mal Hilfe von der stylepolizei gebrauchen und zwar schau ich mich vorab schon mal um wegen einen passenden Satz Pedale für Stereo und die sollen natrülich möglichst gut mit dem Restlichen Bike zusammen passen. Das Stereo will ich höchstwahrscheinlich in winterblack nehmen in weiser Voraussicht hab ich mir Oct.08 schon mal eine rote race face deus ltd kurbel gesichert die meiner Meinung gut zum radel passen müsste nun fehlt nur noch eine Pedale die gut zu beiden passt. In Meiner engeren Auswahl stehen.  

Crank Brothers Candy TI 2 08er in weiss

Crank Brothers Candy TI 07er schwarz

Crank Brothers Eggbeater TI 08er schwarz

Crank Brothers Eggbeater TI 2 08er in schwarz

Crank Brothers Acid 2 MG/Carbon Pedale, rot/schwarz 08er


----------



## flyingstereo (9. Januar 2009)

Farbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber rein von der Funktion kann ich dir die Candy ans Herz legen! Hatte normale Eggbeater vorher und die Candy haben einen wesentlich festeren und sicheren Stand. Acid finde ich persönlich zu groß..

greetz


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal so zu den Candy tendiere ich auch bis jetzt am meinsten da sie die gleiche funktion der eggbeater bieten nur halt mit nem kefig drum rum dadurch zwar etwas schwerer aber man könnte wenn mal wollte auch mal schnell mit straßenschuhn aufs radel steigen was ja bei den eggbeatern eher nich so is. Ich schätz mal die werden es dann auch werden.


----------



## pumadriver (10. Januar 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine Frage zur Farbe weiß/schwarz:
> 
> Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Gelenk(ober dem Dämpfer) sind ja, soweit ich es in Zeitungen sehen konnte, nur beim R1 in weiß zu haben.
> 
> The One und K18 müssen mit den Teilen in schwarz auskommen, hat hierzu jemand vielleicht genauere Informationen?



Ich hab mir das jetzt auch mal in der aktuellen MOUNTAINBIKE angeschaut - sieht ja schon erheblich anders aus. Alles in weiß wirkt auf jeden Fall stimmiger und gefällt mir viel besser. Aber nur wegen der Farbe ein R1 kaufen; mir würde eigentlich ein K18 reichen.

Weiß jemand ob das wirklich so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (10. Januar 2009)

Bekam gestern den *aktuellen CUBE-Katalog nebst Preisliste* zugeschickt...beim _Stereo_ würde mir die *R1 Carbon*-Variante am meisten zusagen, hätte noch ein "angemessenes" Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. 
Hatte ja schon vor knapp über zwei Jahren ein Stereo, mit welchem ich soweit sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## schrader999 (11. Januar 2009)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Bekam gestern den *aktuellen CUBE-Katalog nebst Preisliste* zugeschickt...beim _Stereo_ würde mir die *R1 Carbon*-Variante am meisten zusagen, hätte noch ein "angemessenes" Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
> Hatte ja schon vor knapp über zwei Jahren ein Stereo, mit welchem ich soweit sehr zufrieden war.



Ist in dem Katalog und Preisliste das X0 The One schon drin. In den ersten Katalogen sind nur The One oder R1 drin. Das X0 The One wurde ja erst später ins Programm aufgenommen. 

Wegen Nachlass: mind.5%. 10 % ist wohl schon gut, wenn du den Händler noch nicht kennst.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Januar 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das jetzt auch mal in der aktuellen MOUNTAINBIKE angeschaut - sieht ja schon erheblich anders aus. Alles in weiß wirkt auf jeden Fall stimmiger und gefällt mir viel besser. Aber nur wegen der Farbe ein R1 kaufen; mir würde eigentlich ein K18 reichen.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob das wirklich so ist?



Ist im Katalog genauso.

Aber sei doch froh! An solch einem Rad willst Du doch auch die Sattelstütze öfter mal versenken. Und da hält eine schwarz eloxierte deutlich besser als eine weiß lackierte bzw. gepulverte (Weiß Eloxieren geht nicht.) Die Stütze wird bei weitem nicht so schnell unansehnlich werden wie die weiße am teureren Stereo.


----------



## Peter-S (12. Januar 2009)

Existiert eine aktualisierte Preisliste inkl. X0 The One ?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum ausgerechnet das X0 The One nur in Weiß erhältlich ist  ?


----------



## pumadriver (12. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist im Katalog genauso.
> 
> Aber sei doch froh! An solch einem Rad willst Du doch auch die Sattelstütze öfter mal versenken. Und da hält eine schwarz eloxierte deutlich besser als eine weiß lackierte bzw. gepulverte (Weiß Eloxieren geht nicht.) Die Stütze wird bei weitem nicht so schnell unansehnlich werden wie die weiße am teureren Stereo.


 

Welchen Katalog meinst Du? Ich habe nur den, der auch online einsehbar ist.


----------



## schrader999 (12. Januar 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Welchen Katalog meinst Du? Ich habe nur den, der auch online einsehbar ist.




... und im Online Katalog ist das X0 The One nicht drin. Nur das "normale" The One.


----------



## Bond007 (12. Januar 2009)

Hier mal die *2009er-Stereo-Preise*:
*R1 Carbon / 3.299,--*
*The One / 2.799,--*
*ORO K18 / 2.199,--*


----------



## schrader999 (12. Januar 2009)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Hier mal die *2009er-Stereo-Preise*:
> *R1 Carbon / 3.299,--*
> *The One / 2.799,--*
> *ORO K18 / 2.199,--*




plus das Stereo X0 The One für 2299.- (Preis laut bike, Cube hat bestätigt, dass es das bike zusätzlich wegen starker Händlernachfrage gibt, ausserdem ist es auf der Cube Seite unter Stereo Ausstattung aufgeführt)


----------



## Daniel1977 (12. Januar 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> plus das Stereo X0 The One für 2299.- (Preis laut bike, Cube hat bestätigt, dass es das bike zusätzlich wegen starker Händlernachfrage gibt, ausserdem ist es auf der Cube Seite unter Stereo Ausstattung aufgeführt)



Das X0 The One kostet auch 3299 und nicht 2299.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dommes84 (12. Januar 2009)

FÃ¼r 2299â¬ wÃ¤re es sicher der absolute Verkaufsknaller.


----------



## schrader999 (12. Januar 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r 2299â¬ wÃ¤re es sicher der absolute Verkaufsknaller.




Klar habt Recht.  Nen 1000er mehr wÃ¤re mir die R1 Carbon auch nicht wert.

Habt ihr den Preis fÃ¼r das X0 The One auch schon von Cube bestÃ¤tigt?. Bisher habe ich den nur in der bike gesehen. In den Preislisten die ich kenne ist das X0 noch nicht drin.

DAchte die R1 Carbon ( Bremse, nicht das Stereo) kostet ein bisschen mehr als The One?


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Januar 2009)

So hab heut mein 09er Stereo R1 in white'n black bestellt in 16" musste ich recht schnell entscheiden der Händler an bei Cube wegen denn lieferzeiten für Stereo angefragt und es stellte sich heraus das gerademal nur noch 16" Rahmen verfügbar is puh gerade mal noch glück gehabt Leider Konnte ich keinen Preisnachlass raushandeln bzw habs garnich erst versucht. Achso Ehm mein stereo in der X0 R1 Variante in weiss und in 16" soll laut cube 12 Kw ausgliefert werden. Laut Händler werden es wohl erfahrungsgemäß 2-3 Wochen mehr also wohl Ende März Anfang April.

Cheers<


----------



## Peter-S (15. Januar 2009)

Neben dem neuen Modell *Cube Stereo X0 The One (3.299â¬)* gibt es auch das Modell *Cube AMS PRO 125 white`n black R1 MAG 2009 (2.299â¬) *- beides auf der Cubeseite unter den Ausstattungsvarianten zu finden.


----------



## Fränki__ (15. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich bekam heute ein kleines Update bezgl. des Laufradsatzes von meinem Händler, welches ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will:

Cube "übergeht" die Herstellerangabe von Dt Swiss (90 kg max) und gibt die Stereos bis 115 kg frei.
Auch dann wenn man das Radl seinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend nutzt haben die Herrschaften von Cube keine Bedenken wegen der Laufräder.

Na dann - we will see


----------



## LiNgOtT (16. Januar 2009)

Etwas neues von einem Cube Händler in Köln.

"...das Stereo soll laut Produktionsplanung von Cube voraussichtlich ab Februar lieferbar sein."

Schön wär's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Januar 2009)

Beim Stereo withe'n black R1 in 16 " wie gesagt KW 12 Auskunft vom Händler aus Rostock der bei cube angerufen hat und mir das letzte in 16" und in der ausstattung noch sichern konnte<<puhh


----------



## turbomensch (16. Januar 2009)

weiß man eigentlich, in wiefern man den Gewichtsangaben vom 2009er Stereo (insbesondre vom The One) vertrauen kann? ich frag, weil ich überleg, wie leicht man das Stereo mit (leicht+stabil) Tuning bekommen kann... wenn die Angaben von der HP stimmen, könnten 11kg zu knacken sein...


----------



## Mc CUBE (18. Januar 2009)

Neue Info von meinem Händler das Stereo soll in der 8 KW kommen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. Januar 2009)

@tubrbomensch unter 11 kg klinkt nach ner extremen schlankheitskur mit welchen Diaplan würdest du dieses optimistische Ziel in Angriff nehmen wollen.

Sagt mal hat zufällig jemand von euch den Am Test gelesen aus der letzten Bike würd mich mal interesieren wie das cube sich schlagen konnte gegen die anderen Bikes. Leider wird die bike kaum bei uns geführt bzw ich hab sie noch nirgens gefunden nur die MB is zwar auch n test drin aber mich würd der test aus der Bike aus mal interesieren. 

pea<e


----------



## turbomensch (19. Januar 2009)

@schlickjump3r: des war nur ne grobe Schätzung/Wunschdenken von mir.. 
s würd auf jeden Fall ins Geld gehen.. des is klar 
aber ich seh, dass an dem 08/15 Laufrad (das mir übrigens garnicht zusagt), am Lenker, Sattel, evtl. Bremse, Kurbel usw. schon was drin sein sollte... 
11kg is sicher n ehrgeiziges, teures Ziel, aber könnte machbar sein..
in der Mountainbike oder Bike war vor kurzem mal n Bericht über edel-leicht Tuning-All Mountains. War interessant. Da war auch n AMS125 mit knapp 10kg.. und des wiegt theoretisch ungefähr des selbe wie n Stereo... so kam mir die Idee.. auch wenns logisch und nüchtern betrachtet nicht des schlaueste is, nen vergleichsweise schweren Stereo-Rahmen auf Leichtbau zu machen.. aber ich mag den Rahmen vom Stereo einfach extrem.. aber s Gewicht halt nich unbedingt.. und solange man kein 2009er Stereo vor sich hat und die einzelnen Teile wiegen kann, kann man natürlich auch nicht wirklich sagen, was man draus machen könnte.. aber ich werd des Ziel "Leichtbau-Stereo" wohl dieses Jahr mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## chri55 (19. Januar 2009)

turbomensch schrieb:


> ich werd des Ziel "Leichtbau-Stereo" wohl dieses Jahr mal in Angriff nehmen



Ideenklauer  meine Parts stehen schon so ziemlich fest, jetzt muss nur noch genügend Geld zusammenkommen, was als Schüler gar nicht so leicht ist 
ich denke 11,5 sollten ohne Probleme machbar sein, leichter wir halt immer teurer.

willst du ein Komplettrad umbauen oder das Rahmenkit holen? bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel bleibt da nich viel übrig ...

ist der Fox RP23 eigentlich verhältnismäßig schwer? oder eher leicht?


----------



## turbomensch (19. Januar 2009)

sehr gut.. du baust auch um?? evtl. nich schlecht, wenn man sich bissl austauschen kann... kaufst du Rahmenkit, oder Komplett-Bike? 
ich werd mir n Stereo XO The One Komplettbike in Schwarz (logisch, weil leichter) in 18" kaufen.. dann umbauen auf komplett XTR (ich bin kein Fan von dem Komponenten-Mix mit SRAM; also neues Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette und Schalthebel)

Mir hat grad jemand der sich mit Leichtbau-Laufrädern auskennt n klasse Laufrad empfohlen.. ZTR Flow mit Tune Naben.. lt. seinen Aussagen sind unter 1500gr. möglich, bei stabilerer und breiterer Felge als die orig. DT. Das is schonmal klasse.. kosten aber sicher auch nen Happen, aber.. des muss einem wohl bewusst sein bei Leichtbau. 

Möcht ja nix nachmachen, aber was hast du an Teilen so in etwa im Kopf?
Zum Dämpfer kann ich leider auch nix sagen.. muss ich mich aber mal schlau machen.. wobei der Fox RP23 am Stereo ja angeblich extra aufs Stereo abgestimmt ist.. und an meinem 2008er Stereo war ich auch ziemlich begeistert vom RP23.. also möcht ich den ungern tauschen.. mal sehn..


----------



## chri55 (19. Januar 2009)

also es steht noch gar nicht fest, würde bei mir auch noch einige Monate dauern, wie gesagt, bin noch Schüler. aber wenn ein neues Rad kommt, dann richtig. 
bei mir wirds das Rahmenkit werden, weil ich so ziemlich jedes Teil vom Komplettrad (K18) tauschen würde. X0 lohnt sich für mich auch nicht, weil der Preis schon von ansich recht hoch ist und das Gewicht noch lange nicht anstrebenswert ist (siehe Laufräder, etc)

an den Federelemten wird sich nicht allzu viel rausholen lassen, ohne Performance einzubüßen. also RP23 und 09er Talas 140 mit QR15 (schwerer aber steif). was richtig leichtes von german A kostet dann wieder bedeutend mehr und sieht mMn doof aus. DT Swiss Gabeln sind auch leicht aber ebenso teuer und performanceunterlegen. 
bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig ob ich mein Leben aufs Spiel setzten will oder nicht  (nicht auf den von dir vorgestellten bezogen) schließlich soll das leichte Stereo immer noch ohne Abstriche im Fahrspaß durch den Downhill kommen ohne dass was bricht.
Steuersatz wird sicher der Syntace Superspin - schön leicht und ich will mich nicht auf konische Gabeln festlegen. 
Sattelstütze wird wohl irgend eine 180-200gr Lösung kommen, die P6 ist ja an sich schon nicht schwer. Vorbau - ? vielleicht Rotor S1, aber definitiv 31,8. etwas schwerer ist der Syntace F119. als Bremse ist die R1 ja schon sehr leicht.


----------



## flyingstereo (19. Januar 2009)

Mit einem kleinem Rahmen sind 11,5 locker machbar.
Hatte mein 22er zwischenzeitlich auf genau diesem Gewicht fahrfertig.
Allerdings leidet da der Spaß doch etwas da man bei Reifen und Laufrädern schon Kompromisse eingehen muss.

greetz


----------



## turbomensch (19. Januar 2009)

schau dir mal den LRS hier an.. damit gehst du stabilitätsmäßig sicher kein risiko ein! wird angeblich was man so in andren Foren liest sogar von Enduro und z.t. sogar Freeridern gefahren.. Preis is happig, aber halbwegs im Rahmen.. Lager müssen evtl. jedes Jahr getauscht werden (30,- Euro) aber.. des bringt keinen um..

und zum Reifenthema.. der neue FA front/rear is eh schon "relativ" leicht.. n NobbyNic wiegt fast das selbe.. denk bei den Reifen is auch nix CC-mäßiges angebracht... s soll ja n All Mountain bleiben...
Die P6 is sicher auch eher schon als ideal-Lösung anzusehen meiner Meinung nach.. werd mir mal auch ne Liste zusammenstellen mit den Teilen.. 
aber wie gesagt.. interessant isses eigentlich erst, wenn man n 2009er Stereo bzw. Rahmen hat, zum gegenwiegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (19. Januar 2009)

Gut, mein LRS hat damals keine 300,- gekostet bei 1550g.. 
Aber mit den Steckachsen ist das jetzt natürich nicht mehr ganz so einfach.

We will see...


----------



## chri55 (19. Januar 2009)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Die P6 is sicher auch eher schon als ideal-LÃ¶sung anzusehen meiner Meinung nach..


naja wenns um jedes Gramm geht nicht unbedingt. die P6 in 34,9 und 350mm LÃ¤nge wiegt 244gr. eine ebenfalls stabile CarbonstÃ¼tze (ohne GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkung) aus dem Leichtbaubereich fÃ¼r sogar 30â¬ weniger und 400mm(!) wiegt nur 211gr. wenn man diese auch auf 350mm kÃ¼rzt ist der Unterschied (fÃ¼r Leichtbauer) wesentlich. 




flyingstereo schrieb:


> Gut, mein LRS hat damals keine 300,- gekostet bei 1550g..
> Aber mit den Steckachsen ist das jetzt natÃ¼rich nicht mehr ganz so einfach.
> 
> We will see...



aber sicher aus dem CC Bereich oder? mit weniger stabilen und breiten Felgen?!


----------



## turbomensch (20. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ..eine ebenfalls stabile CarbonstÃ¼tze (ohne GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkung) aus dem Leichtbaubereich fÃ¼r sogar 30â¬ weniger und 400mm(!) wiegt nur 211gr. ....



welche StÃ¼tze meinst du da?


ReifenmÃ¤Ãig is evtl. der Conti Mountain King Supersonic interessant.. 
mit bissl GlÃ¼ck sind welche unter 530gr. (26x2.4) zu finden.. des wÃ¼rd 
gegenÃ¼ber dem Standard-mÃ¤Ãigen Fat Albert mit 750gr. glatt fast n
halbes Kilo sparen..


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Februar 2009)

hier kannst du auch labern !!


----------



## robert.vienna (5. Februar 2009)

Finde schade dass es für den Dämpfer keinen guten Schutz serienmäßig gibt. Da kauft man ein 2-3.000.- Bike und dann fährt man mit einem Schlauchfetzen um den Dämpfer ...


----------



## fatz (5. Februar 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Finde schade dass es für den Dämpfer keinen guten Schutz serienmäßig gibt. Da kauft man ein 2-3.000.- Bike und dann fährt man mit einem Schlauchfetzen um den Dämpfer ...


bevor du so einen mampf erzaehlst, bau erst mal einen schlauch"fetzen" an deinen daempfer.
und du wirst sehen, dass das 1. tadellos funzt und man es 2. kaum sieht.

wenn dir cube einen gummilappen und einen kabelbinder fuer n 20er verkaufen wuerde, wuerdest 
sie du vermutlich toll finden nur weil's was gekostet hat. wenn du da bedarf hast, kannst dich
vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. bei vorbestellung von mind. 5 stueck mach ich sogar noch eine 
bebilderte einbauanleitung....


----------



## robert.vienna (5. Februar 2009)

Hm ich sehe Du trägst ein Stirnband, da bist Du entschuldigt. Aber für Leute mit Sinn für Ästhetik ist das schon ein Problem. 

Ich fahr auch Enduro, da gibts Holmschützer für Gabeln und Dämpfer aus Neopren mit Klettverschluss. Schützt gut, sieht gut aus und ist gut zu reinigen. Mal als Anregung für Cube.


----------



## chri55 (5. Februar 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch Enduro, da gibts Holmschützer für Gabeln und Dämpfer aus Neopren mit Klettverschluss. Schützt gut, sieht gut aus und ist gut zu reinigen. Mal als Anregung für Cube.



stimmt schon, sieht gut aus und hält erfreulich Dreck fern. wenn du solche Dinger auf den Federelementen hast, brauchst du allerdings keinen Dreck um sie kaputt zu machen, NEIN die Neoprendinger machen sie selbst kaputt. fahr mal 1-2 Jahre damit und mach sie danach ab. du wirst erstaunt sein, was da alles im Ar*ch ist.


nur als Anmerkung: was sollte Cube als Schützer anders machen als ein Stück Gummi? die Lösung ist an Gewicht, Effektivität und Einfachheit nicht zu überbieten. und bei Verlust schnell und billig zu ersetzen.


----------



## robert.vienna (5. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> Stück Gummi ... die Lösung ist an Gewicht, Effektivität und Einfachheit nicht zu überbieten. und bei Verlust schnell und billig zu ersetzen.



Glaub ich sogar. 

Trotzdem stört mich dass Cube es den Benutzern überläßt hier Abhilfe zu schaffen und sich nicht serienmäßig was überlegt. Denn machen muss man was, sonst erhöhen sich durch die exponierte Lage die Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten nehm ich mal an. Aber da kann sicher ein Besitzer mehr dazu sagen.

Verliert man bei dem Fox-Dämpfer auch die Garantie wenn man ihn nicht 1x im Jahr bei der vorgeschriebenen Firma warten läßt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (5. Februar 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Glaub ich sogar.
> 
> Trotzdem stört mich dass Cube es den Benutzern überläßt hier Abhilfe zu schaffen und sich nicht serienmäßig was überlegt. Denn machen muss man was, sonst erhöhen sich durch die exponierte Lage die Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten nehm ich mal an. Aber da kann sicher ein Besitzer mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> Verliert man bei dem Fox-Dämpfer auch die Garantie wenn man ihn nicht 1x im Jahr bei der vorgeschriebenen Firma warten läßt?



Was regst du dich auf, es giebt doch das orginale Schutzblech, funktioniert bei mir bestens, habe es seit Mai 2008 dran, passt beim Fat Albert 2,35 von 2008 und beim neuen Fat Albert 2,4 von 2009 bestens.
Es hat bei mir die Trans Carpatia und 11 Tage La Palma überlebt ohne zu stören oder abzugehen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Februar 2009)

Ehm kurze frage auf der cube page gibt es ein Bild von nem Sting mit nem Carbon dampferschutz wie es scheint. Wäre der auch fürs Stereo einsetztbar und bringt der Was?


----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2009)

Heute kam mein cooler Carbon-Dämpferschutz  Jetzt fehlt nur noch Stereo dazu 
Sieht gut aus und auch der Spruch ist nett der aufgedruckt ist "I like it dirty"


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Februar 2009)

Na welchen hast du denn etwas den von cube? Oder gibs da noch alternative von anderen Herstellern bin nähmlich gerad so am überlegen noch nen Dämpferschutz zu bestellen mein Cube soll ja eh erst mitte ende März kommen. Wäre nur wichtig zu wissen ob der von Cube was Taugt stylisch auschauen tut er ja aber funktion hmm.


----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir den originalen gegönnt - ich habe aber im Keller noch einen neuen vom "alten" Stereo - der sollte mit Bastelarbeit sicherlich auch an das neue Stereo passen.
Wobei ... der neue schon sehr viel filigraner ist und hoffentlich so lange hält wie meine alter Schutz - der fährt nämlich immer noch durch die Gegend  und ich hatte den Ersatz umsonst gekauft


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Februar 2009)

Klingt gut, find den ja auch sehr nice1 was hast n bezahlt wenn man fragen darf. Ka steht der als zubehör im Katalog drin ich hab leider keinen und auf der Homepage find ich nix mit weiteren Daten hab den Schutz jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch bis jetzt nur beim sting gesehen fand den recht schick und hab mir gedacht da gibs doch bestimmt auch was zum stereo. Wäre nett wenn du mal Preis und Gewicht nennen Könntest Wird mir zwar mein Händler auch sagen können wenn ich ihn bestelle aber bin jetzt neugierig geworden...und du bist schuld^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (5. Februar 2009)

Das Teil ist für Sting + Stereo gedacht - Preis muss ich noch erfragen, da ich die Rechnung noch nicht habe 
Gewicht = Fliegengewicht, wohl wegen dem Carbon .... Wirklich Ultraleicht - Da er in der Garage liegt, muss ich ihn zum Wiegen erst mal in die Wohnung schaffen - morgen vielleicht


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Februar 2009)

Achso he ja hätt ja sein können das du die Daten im Kopf hast ich ruf morgen mal mein Händler an und lass das Teil mal gleich mitbestellen ok hatte schon befürchtet das es nur so Carbon Optik sein könnte. Danke dir erstmal.

Cheers<


----------



## fatz (6. Februar 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hm ich sehe Du trägst ein Stirnband, da bist Du entschuldigt. Aber für Leute mit Sinn für Ästhetik ist das schon ein Problem.


ich sag nur: form follows funktion. lieber stirnband als schweiss in den augen. 
und lieber gummilappen als dreck am daempfer.


> Ich fahr auch Enduro, da gibts Holmschützer für Gabeln und Dämpfer aus Neopren mit Klettverschluss. Schützt gut, sieht gut aus und ist gut zu reinigen. Mal als Anregung für Cube.


zu dem thema hat dir ja schon einer geantwortet.


----------



## robert.vienna (6. Februar 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Heute kam mein cooler Carbon-Dämpferschutz  Jetzt fehlt nur noch Stereo dazu
> Sieht gut aus und auch der Spruch ist nett der aufgedruckt ist "I like it dirty"




Fotooooooooo! Oder zumindest ein Link!


----------



## Peter-S (6. Februar 2009)

Kommt gleich ... nur noch wiegen  
Mom...


----------



## Peter-S (6. Februar 2009)

Also, das Teil wiegt 36g und hier sind die verspochenen Fotos, von vorn und hinten.

byby


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. Februar 2009)

Sweat'n dirty:d


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Februar 2009)

werde mich ab mitte märz auch in die stereobesitzer einreihen. cube tauscht meinen 08er sting rahmen aufgrund knacken gegen einen neuen rahmen. da es aber keine 08er stings mehr gibt und der 09er zu teuer ist, bekomme ich nen stereo für nada. bezahle für den dämpfer 200 euro und für nen lrs (dtswiss) auch knapp 220 euro. den brauch ich nun mal, weil das stereo hinten steckachse hat.
mal gespannt wie das teil so ist.


----------



## Fränki__ (15. Februar 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das Teil ist für Sting + Stereo gedacht - Preis muss ich noch erfragen, da ich die Rechnung noch nicht habe




Hallo, lt. meinem Händler gehört das "Schutzblech"  zum Radl dazu - kostet also nix extra.
Lasst Euch also nicht über den Tisch ziehen


----------



## robert.vienna (19. Februar 2009)

Ist bei Stereo eigentlich die Sattelstütze voll versenkbar oder nur bis zum Lager der Wippe (wie zB. beim Red Bull Werks ES)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eseiwnemulb (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo
Die Sattelstütze ist voll versenkbar bis zur Biegung am Übergang zum Unterrohr.
Habs auf der Eurobike ausprobiert...
Der Schmutzschutz für den Dämpfer ist nur beim Sting Serienausstattung, nicht beim Stereo. Sagt Cube.
Grüße


----------



## RaceRalf (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das mit dem Schmutzschutz beim Sting dabei und beim Stereo nich' kann ich bestätigen (sagt mein Händler und auf der Eurobike war's so ausgestellt).

Hab' mir auch 'n Stereo bestellt und freu' mich schon riesig. Lieferzeit gemäss Cube Lieferliste ist Feb./Mär. 09. Hat schon jemand ein Stereo bekommen?

Ralf


----------



## r19andre (21. Februar 2009)

sind aber schon alle Lieferbar, auch die neuen CarbonBleche

Andre


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2009)

also ich war heut bei meinem haushändler, und der hat noch nichts in der liste stehen von meinem stereo wls!! 
aber wenns ende märz da ist ist für mich auch okay. im moment ist eh nur schnee...


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. Februar 2009)

Nabend! Sachtmal hat einer von euch den Preis im Kopf bzw an der Hand für den Carbon Mudflap.

Ps. mein Stereo R1 Carbon white'n black 16" soll übriegens 12 kw kommen. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

Hi. weiss jemand von euch eigentlich was über die Griffe vom Stereo mir scheint es so als würde es verschiede gäben aufen den Bildern vom R1 kann man es zwar nicht genau erkennen aber irgendwie sehen die anders aus wie bei The One mit den Roten Klemmringen und dem Cube Logo im Griff aller ODI Yeti. Kann da jemand was genaueres drüber sagen obs bei den Verschiedenen Ausstattungen auch unterschiede bei den Griffen gibt? Ich hätte echt gern auch rote oder weisse Klemmringe am RI und die Griffe mit Logo.

Gruz<schlicki


----------



## Tomson (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Thema Griffe:
Beim R1 sind Schaumstoffgriffe mit weissen Klemmringen verbaut. Diese Griffe klemmen ringförmig am Lenker. Da am R1 ein Carbonlenker verbaut sind hier nur solche Griffe verbaut/freigegeben.
Beim The One sind die von dir genannten Gummigriffe mit Cube-Logo und roten Klemmringen verbaut, da dieses Modell einen Alu-Lenker hat. Bei diesen Griffen ist die Klemmung punktförmiger und diese dürfen daher nicht auf Carbonlenker montiert werden.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

He Tomson danke für deine Antwort hab mir ähnlich schon fast gedacht muss ich mal gucken wir mir das Schaumstoffgelöt zusagt hätte ja lieber die GummiGriffe gehabt weil sie sich bei Regen nich so ecklig mit Wasser Vollsaugen werden wie die vom R1 naja ich werd mal Praxistest abwarten und dann operativ Entscheiden.

Danke Jedenfalls für deine schnelle Antwort.

pea<e>schlicki


----------



## Tomson (24. Februar 2009)

Gerne. Könntest dir ja auch das R1 Carbon kaufen und dann die Griffe gegen andere tauschen, wie z. B. Schraubgriffe von ODI. Die Griffe sollte nicht das Kaufargument sein...

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

NENE dude falls ich jetzt n R1 bestellen würde würd ich wohl in die Röhre gucken. Hab mein R1 schon im Jan bestellt und zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es das letzte was mit 16" Rahmen in Weiss verfügbar war also nochmal glück gehabt^^. Hab übriegens hier noch nagelneue ODI Yeti Hardcore Lockongrips mit Roten Klemmringen liegen  die wollte ich schon fast verkaufen. Mal gucken ich muss mal mein Händler anrufen und fragen obs irgendwie möglich is die Gummigriffe vom The one mit roter Klemmung zu bekommen, oder ob meine Hardcore grips da acuh gehen würden.


----------



## chri55 (24. Februar 2009)

warum sollten nur die Griffe von Cube gehen?  außerdem gibts doch gefühlte tausend Variationen an Griffen mit roten Klemmringen, da müssen es doch nicht genau die vom The One sein...


----------



## _adr (24. Februar 2009)

bei ebay gibt's beide modelle
für 15,- bzw 20,-
einfach mal nach "cube griff" suchen...


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

@your enemy ne so war das auch net gemeint das nur die vom the one gehen mir gehts nur darum weil ich die Persönlich ganz gut finde und die eben so ähnlich wie die von ODI sind die ich noch habe halt nur eben mit cube logo. Egal ich wart erstmal ab bis mein mono da is dann werd ich ja immernoch sehn ob und wie mir die Griffe gefall nachbestellen kann ich immernoch was. 

@tomson danke für den Ebay tipp bin ich dummi jetzt garnich so drauf gekommen da ich dachte die Griffe werden eh nur so über Cubehändler vertrieben. PS. die Weissen die es dort für 20 euro gibt sind das genau die die am stereo dran sind? also quasi die hier und warum haben die eigentlich nur n Klemmring auf einer Seite?

Ich weiss ich stell schon wieder viel zu viel doofe Fragen sry

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Tomson (24. Februar 2009)

@ Schlick

Sind genau die Griffe; bei diesen ist eben nur ein Klemmring vorhanden. Bei den anderen sinds eben zwei Ringe. Brauchst aber keine Bedenken bzgl Klemmkraft/Verdrehen o ä haben, die halten super.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

Ok dank dir dude genau das waren meine bedenken auch ua. aber ich schätz mal dank der Ringförmigen Klemmung sind die Kräfte besser verteilt und auch höher wie bei punktueller das wird das schon passen Cube wird schon kein murks gemacht haben. Menno noch min 3-4 wochen bis es da is  Ich bin schon ganz hibelig und zabelig ich guck mir bestimmt 20 mal am Tag die Bilder an 

schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james.fox (24. Februar 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Menno noch min 3-4 wochen bis es da is  Ich bin schon ganz hibelig und zabelig ich guck mir bestimmt 20 mal am Tag die Bilder an


haha geht mir genauso... kanns auch schon nich mehr erwarten bis mein stereo endlich da Is  
greetz max


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Februar 2009)

Ja he geteieltes Leid is halbes Leid nech Wann soll denn deins kommen weist das schon.


----------



## Pistolero (25. Februar 2009)

Mit was für einer Lieferzeit muss ich denn rechnen, wenn ich diese Woche ein Stereo K18 in 20" bestelle??

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2009)

... sorry, meine Glaskugel ist gerade noch mit dem Liefertermin für mein STEREO beschäftigt....


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. Februar 2009)

Am besten du gehst fix zum Händler deinen Vertrauens wenn du ein cube dann bestellst willst ruft der ja eh an bei cube und Fragt nach wann das K18 in 20" ausgliefert wird bei mein R1 in 16" wäre es teoretsich laut cube auskunft KW 12 laut Händler erfahrungsgemäß 2-3 Woche später als der Cube Termin. Also am besten is so früh wie möglich bestellen damits keine Langen Gesichter gibt mir wäre es fast passiert da ich wirklich das allerletzte R1 in Weiss und 16" erwischt hab. Also getreu dem Motto der Frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## pumadriver (25. Februar 2009)

Pistolero schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Lieferzeit muss ich denn rechnen, wenn ich diese Woche ein Stereo K18 in 20" bestelle??
> 
> Grüße Pistolero



Also mein K18 in weiß soll in KW11 kommen laut Händler. Bin wirklich gespannt und kann's schon fast nicht mehr erwarten. 

Gibt es noch irgendwo Bilder (vielleicht speziell zum K18)?


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBUNGS0cOqc"]YouTube - Eurobike 2008 - Cube Bikes - fahrrad.de[/ame] hier kannst mal schauen falls das noch nicht kennst is zwar nich das k18 sonern das r1 aber egal vom optischen sind sie ja fast gleich.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## eseiwnemulb (28. Februar 2009)

in dem video - da ist ja gar kein schmutzfängerteil am stereo! ist das teil doch nicht serienausstattung? oder war der schmutzschutz zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht fertig? schenkt ihn cube zum rad dazu, wenn es auf der eurobike noch ohne gezeigt wurde?


----------



## pumadriver (28. Februar 2009)

Das Video kenn ich schon;-)

Gibt's sonst noch irgendwo Bilder? Kann's echt nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2009)

Der Dämpferschutz für das Stereo muss separat geordert werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zenodur (1. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Der Dämpferschutz für das Stereo muss separat geordert werden..



gibts den nur beim händler?


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2009)

.. bisher habe ich keinen aus dem Zubehör gesehen. Ich muss gestehen, dass mir bereits der Dämpferschutz beim "alten" Stereo sehr gut gefallen hat und er sehr effektiv seinen Dienst verrichtet hat. 
Das neue Carbon-Teil für das 09er siht schick aus und ich bin gespannt, wie es die groben Brocken verdaut  denn die 6er Löchelchen sollen alles halten.... Ich bin gespannt.
Sicher bin ich mir, dass das Teil auch effektiv seinen Dienst verrichten will.
Wer es billiger will, der greift zu Eigenbaumaßnahmen... Gummipelle  finde ich persönlich techn. nicht so gut - aber jeder wie er will und kann


----------



## chri55 (1. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> finde ich persönlich techn. nicht so gut



naja, ist leichter, unauffälliger, billiger und effektiver - imo die deutlich sinnvollere Lösung.


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2009)

... fürs Cafe-Bike reicht es sicherlich :/


----------



## fhmuc (1. März 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Gibt's sonst noch irgendwo Bilder? Kann's echt nicht mehr erwarten!




Gibt's, hier: 




Heute zum ersten Mal in freier Wildbahn gewesen


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. März 2009)

Glückwunsch hoffe du hast spass damit dude


----------



## Hemme (1. März 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Gibt's, hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schon gut aus das neue.
Sag mal, was issn das für ein Modell?
Mit der Bremse und dem Sattel gibts das ja so nicht.
Ist das ein Messemodell oder ähnliches?


----------



## captain_j (1. März 2009)

> Gibt's, hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das eigendlich das 1. ausgelieferte Stereo weltweit?
... ich such eigendlich ständig nach neuen Pics und Infos, aber irgendwie hat noch kein Mensch eines, naja bis auf dich eben.

Hab gehört es werden zuerst die schwarzen, dann die weißen ausgeliefert? hat hierzu jemand genauere Infos oder ist das ein Gerücht?

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2009)

... echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james.fox (1. März 2009)

*Daumen hoch* endlich mal ein ordentliches Bild, bitte mehr!! 
Sieht - wie erwartet - noch viel besser aus als in den katalogen 
Hast du's bei einem Münchner Händler bestellt? 
grüße max


----------



## Mc CUBE (1. März 2009)

will auch haben....    sofort   ---- meins soll in der 11KW da ( the one in schwarz )


----------



## fhmuc (1. März 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Sieht schon gut aus das neue.
> Sag mal, was issn das für ein Modell?
> Mit der Bremse und dem Sattel gibts das ja so nicht.
> Ist das ein Messemodell oder ähnliches?



Ist die Special Edition von einem Münchner Händler, im Prinzip die Ausstattung vom The One, allerdings statt Formula mit der Luise, einem noname Sattel (kommt noch ein anderer drauf), und evt. noch ein paar anderen Details - preislich entsprechend günstiger...


----------



## pumadriver (1. März 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Gibt's, hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echt ein schönes Bike!


----------



## RaceRalf (1. März 2009)

Hi,

schaut supa aus, das radl. Der Lenker mit den Barends is auch nich originol? Ich hab mir auch n Stereo bestellt und möchte auch nen geraden Lenker mit Barends dranhinbauen. Wie fährt sich's damit?

Ralf


----------



## fhmuc (1. März 2009)

RaceRalf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaut supa aus, das radl. Der Lenker mit den Barends is auch nich originol? Ich hab mir auch n Stereo bestellt und möchte auch nen geraden Lenker mit Barends dranhinbauen. Wie fährt sich's damit?
> 
> Ralf



Hmm, der Lenker ist original mit Cube-Griffen und da sind auch keine Barends dran... ich weiss nicht was Du da auf dem Foto siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (1. März 2009)

Sagmal vermute ich richtig wenn ich sagen es ist n 16" wie groß bist die? Hab mir auch eins in 16" bestellt bin 170> wie gefällt es dir so von der Sitzposition?

schlicki<grüßt


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2009)

@ eseiwnewulb:

Das weisse Stereo in dem Video hat noch keinen Dämpferschutz, da Vorserie.

@ Schlick:

Das schwarze abgebildete Rad ist ein 18". 

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

@thomson jab stimmt das stereo aus dem vid is auch ganz leicht anders lackiert. Bist dir sicher das es n 18er is ich lehn mich mal provokativ aus dem fenster und sag es is 16er  ausgehend von der position der Dämpferschwinge und des Abstandes bis zum Oberrohr.

ps. hab heut mal mein Händler angerufen zweck Termin verschiebung bei mein Cube wollt ich mal wissen und Dämpferschutz konnt er mir nichts genaues sagen aber er ruft mich morgen mit neuen Infos an.

pea<e > schlicki


----------



## ...Radl da (2. März 2009)

servus miteinand,

bin auch vom Stereo Fieber gepackt, schwanke allerdings zwischen 16 oder 18 Zoll ; bin 172 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81; hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungswerte welche die richtige Rahmengröße beim neuen Cube Stereo ist...
 merci


----------



## Tomson (2. März 2009)

@ Schlick

Bin mir sicher, dass es ein 18er ist. 
Dank glücklicher Umstände (ich bin Tourenguide bei Seminaren von Cube) darf ich seit einiger Zeit ein 2009 18" Stereo R1 (Vorserienrad) nutzen.
Deshalb versuche ich so gut es geht die hier aufkommenden Fragen zu beantworten.
Hinsichtlich Lieferzeit weiss ich leider nicht Bescheid, aber das Warten lohnt in jedem Falle!


Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich noch meine Fahreindrücke schildern.

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## chri55 (2. März 2009)

Tomson schrieb:


> Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich noch meine Fahreindrücke schildern.



bitte! wobei diese nicht ganz unparteiisch sein werden


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

@thomson: ok du Glücklicher ich bin halt davon ausgegangen das die beiden Stereos auf der Homepage in unterschiedlichen Großen abgebildt sind eben das weisse 18" und das schwarze 16" kann natrülich auch sein das sie in 20 und 18 Zoll fotograpfiert worden sind wer weiss. Das schwarze stereo von der Homi schaut halt von der größe genauso aus.


gruz< schlicki


----------



## Fritzzer93 (2. März 2009)

> Der Dämpferschutz für das Stereo muss separat geordert werden..


Hi
kennt jemand dafür einen Preis? Gibt's das Teil dann auch fürs Fritzz?
danke im voraus
(bald)Fritzzer


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

...Radl da schrieb:


> servus miteinand,
> 
> bin auch vom Stereo Fieber gepackt, schwanke allerdings zwischen 16 oder 18 Zoll ; bin 172 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81; hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungswerte welche die richtige Rahmengröße beim neuen Cube Stereo ist...
> merci



Also ich bin auch 170 mit schrittlänge 82 mein Fahrradhänder hat mir auch gleich zum 16" geraten ich war auch erst so am schwanken zwischen 16" und 18" hatte aber auch noch nich so die erfahrung was die größen angeht.Am besten du gehst mal zum Händler schaust obs sie evlt schon ein stereo stehen haben dann kannst dch ja mal draufsetzten und gucken wies passt.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## james.fox (2. März 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> Hi
> kennt jemand dafür einen Preis? Gibt's das Teil dann auch fürs Fritzz?
> danke im voraus
> (bald)Fritzzer


40 müsste der Preis sein wenn ich mich recht erinner. 
Grüße aus münchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> Hi
> kennt jemand dafür einen Preis? Gibt's das Teil dann auch fürs Fritzz?
> danke im voraus
> (bald)Fritzzer



Mein Händler ruft mich morgen nochmal an wegen stereo Termin und Dämpferschutz ich sag morgen dann nochmal bescheid. Aber zwecks fritz bin ich mir nich so sicher hab jedenfalls hier irgendwo gelesen das der Dämpferschutz für Sting und stereo konzepiert ich frag morgen mal nach.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

war ich wohl zu lahm


----------



## Fritzzer93 (2. März 2009)

ok danke


----------



## ...Radl da (2. März 2009)

ok danke für die schnelle antwort... ;


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

@...Radl da vorallem solltest du net alt zu lang damit warten zum händler zu gehen wenn du nählich ein bestimmtes stereo haben willst kann es schon sein das es nichmer verfügbar is je nach ausstattung und größ wie bei mir zb. ich hab den letzten verfügbaren Rahmen bekommen der fürs r1 vorgesehne war und ich wollte unbedingt weiss und brauchte 16" das war knapp. Einfach mal beim freundlichen vorbeischaun dude.

cheers<


----------



## ...Radl da (2. März 2009)

ok noch was bei meinem HÃ¤ndler ist das Stereo mit der llouise anstatt der Formula one ausgestattet kostet â¬ 2400; hast du Erfahrung mit der Magura louise ???


----------



## fhmuc (2. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @thomson jab stimmt das stereo aus dem vid is auch ganz leicht anders lackiert. Bist dir sicher das es n 18er is ich lehn mich mal provokativ aus dem fenster und sag es is 16er  ausgehend von der position der Dämpferschwinge und des Abstandes bis zum Oberrohr.



Tja, zu weit rausgelehnt, ist ein 18 Zoll Rahmen.  Bin 176cm, und es passt perfekt.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. März 2009)

ok dann hast eben plumps gemacht werd ich verkraften dann bin ich um somehr gespannt wie mein 16" auschaut


----------



## james.fox (3. März 2009)

Wohoo  
Ich hab große Bilder vom Stereo gefunden!! 
Black&White: http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/22056.jpg
Black: http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/22037.jpg
Grüße max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (3. März 2009)

james.fox schrieb:


> Wohoo
> Ich hab große Bilder vom Stereo gefunden!!
> Black&White: http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/22056.jpg
> Black: http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/22037.jpg
> Grüße max



Supär 
Habe auch schon länger nach hochauflösenden Bildern gesucht...


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. März 2009)

So eben gerad n Anruf von mein Händler bekommen mein Cube verspätet sich Tatsächlich ein bissel statt kw 12 nun kw 14 für mich kein prob, der Dämpferschutz soll 39 euro kosten hatte also james.fox schon ganz richtig gesacht. Die Hochauflösenden Bilder hat ich überiegens auch vor kurzem mal zufällig bei nem onlineshop gefunden Was meint ihr is das schwarze Cube auf dem Bild ein 16" oder 18" hab schon mal cube gemail die ham mir aber noch nich geantwortet, die müssten es ja genau wissen

<schlicki


----------



## Peter-S (3. März 2009)

40405 Muddy Board Carbon - empf.VK 40 â¬


----------



## Tomson (3. März 2009)

@ Schlick:

Des schwarze Stereo ist wieder ein 18er...

Tom


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. März 2009)

Tomson schrieb:


> @ Schlick:
> 
> Des schwarze Stereo ist wieder ein 18er...
> 
> Tom



Ich gebs auf °^° ich frag mich nur wie das denn beim 16" auschaun wird von den Geometriedaten her sind die Unterschiede bei den Sitzrohrlängen gemessen vom Dom bis zum Oberrohr ja immer 50 mm und wenn wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist beim 18" der Abstand Dom Oberrohr geschätze 50mm beträgt müsste dann ja beim 16" das Oberrohr direkt am Dom angeschweist sein. Naja egal ich freu mich jedenfalls auf mein stereo auch wenns jetzt doch noch zwei wochen länger dauern soll.

<schlicki


----------



## Hemme (3. März 2009)

...Radl da schrieb:


> servus miteinand,
> 
> bin auch vom Stereo Fieber gepackt, schwanke allerdings zwischen 16 oder 18 Zoll ; bin 172 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81; hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungswerte welche die richtige Rahmengröße beim neuen Cube Stereo ist...
> merci



Hi,
ich bin 175 mit Schrittlänge 82. Stereo in 16" passt perfekt. Fahre damit  Alpencross und zu Hause super technisches Zeug. Passt immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1977 (5. März 2009)

Kleines Update zur aktuellen Liefersituation bei Cube.

Ich habe gestern mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Nach Rücksprache mit Cube soll mein Rad in KW11 bei Cube montiert werden. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Termin wirklich paßt. Hatte schließlich schon Anfang November bestellt. 

Das Thema Laufradsatz habe ich heute auch für mich geklärt. Der XPW1600 fliegt raus und kommt in die Bucht. Mir war schon die ganze Zeit suspekt, dass der LRS nicht nur in den CC-Bikes, sondern auch im Stereo als AllMountain-LRS eingebaut wird. Die Diskussion zum Gewicht hat mir den letzten Ruck gegeben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384667

Jetzt gibts einen LRS der der restlichen Ausstattung des R1 Carbons würdig ist.

DT Swiss 240s OS vorne
DT Swiss 240s hinten
Mavic XM 719
DT Swiss SuperCompetition
DT ProLock Alu

Zielgewicht: 1675g

Der Frühling kann kommen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## chri55 (5. März 2009)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> DT Swiss 240s OS vorne
> DT Swiss 240s hinten
> Mavic XM 719
> DT Swiss SuperCompetition
> ...



hört sich schonmal gut an


----------



## captain_j (6. März 2009)

klingt super, das wäre auch mein Plan. Nur wie geht man die Sache am besten an, wie wird man den LRS los? 
Kann man die beim Händler tauschen? Selbst verkaufen?

Grüße


----------



## weltklasse (6. März 2009)

@Daniel1977

und was soll das kosten?
DT Swiss 240s OS vorne
DT Swiss 240s hinten
Mavic XM 719
DT Swiss SuperCompetition
DT ProLock Alu
Gibt es die irgendwo schon fertig montiert oder muss man Laufräder selber montieren?
Fragen über Fagen. Danke schon mal.
LG
Dirk


----------



## schrader999 (6. März 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> @Daniel1977
> 
> und was soll das kosten?
> DT Swiss 240s OS vorne
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren, wieviel und wo. Will mir für das R1 einen LRS besorgen, den ich dann leichtes Gelände verwenden kann, also auch mit Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph. D.h. ich werde den bestehenden Satz auch behalten (mit Fat Albert).
Habe bei Bike 24 schon mal wegen XTR-LRS angefragt, aber die bieten das nicht mit den entsprechenden Steckachsen an.

Gruss


----------



## Daniel1977 (6. März 2009)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Jetzt gibts einen LRS der der restlichen Ausstattung des R1 Carbons würdig ist.
> 
> ...



Die Komponenten sind für mich die eine Seite. Die Qualität des Aufbaus die andere Seite. Gerade bei der Verwendung von SuperComp-Speichen mit Al-Nippeln. 
Ich habe mir deshalb den LRS bei Whizz-Wheels bestellt. Den Preis kann sich dort jeder selbst online konfigurieren. Von anderen hier im Forum bekannten Internetanbietern hatte ich auch Angebote unter 500. Aber außer bei Whizz-Wheels gibts derzeit grundsätzlich Probleme mit der Beschaffung von X12-Teilen.
Den XPW 1600 lasse ich an der Hinterachse, falls möglich, auf Schnellspanner umbauen und dann kommt er in die Bucht. Mal schon, ob es dort bereits Interesse an QR15-Vorderrädern gibt. 

Vielleicht noch kurz eine Anmerkung zur Wahl der Mavic-Felgen. Sie sind sowohl was Gewicht als auch Einsatzgebiet angeht genau zwischen DT 4.2 und 5.1 anzusiedeln. Die Verwendung von 2,4" Reifen soll ohne Probleme klappen auch wenn von Mavic nicht offiziell freigegeben. Die 719er sind real ca. 2mm breiter als die 4.2er.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## chri55 (6. März 2009)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Den XPW 1600 lasse ich an der Hinterachse, falls möglich, auf Schnellspanner umbauen



haben die x12 Naben nicht eine Einbaubreite von 142irgendwas? Schnellspannnaben haben 135 Einbaubreite. wenn DT Swiss mitgedacht hat, kann man die Endkappen demontieren, wenn nicht, siehts schlecht mit Schnellspannern aus.


----------



## Daniel1977 (7. März 2009)

Vermutlich hat der XPW 1600 LRS DT 340er Naben. Dann kann man die Nabe auf Schnellspanner umbauen. Allerdings müssen an der hinteren Nabe nicht nur die Endanschläge gewechselt werden, sondern auch die Achse. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## schrader999 (7. März 2009)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch kurz eine Anmerkung zur Wahl der Mavic-Felgen. Sie sind sowohl was Gewicht als auch Einsatzgebiet angeht genau zwischen DT 4.2 und 5.1 anzusiedeln. Die Verwendung von 2,4" Reifen soll ohne Probleme klappen auch wenn von Mavic nicht offiziell freigegeben. Die 719er sind real ca. 2mm breiter als die 4.2er.



Wie sieht das denn bei der XC4.2 aus? Ist freigegeben bis 2,35. Kann man da nen 2,4" ohne schlechtes Gewissen fahren? Erfahrungen?

Danke.


----------



## Daniel1977 (7. März 2009)

Die Frage ist immer wie Du damit fährst. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die 4.2er mit 2,4 Zoll Rocket Ron vollkommen problemlos. Allerdings sollte Du den Reifendruck nicht zu weit absenken. Unter 2 bar wird es etwas schwammig und indifferent. Ich fahre 2-2,2 vorne und 2,2-2,4 hinten. Je breiter der Reifen wird desto höher auch die Belastung für die Felge. Deshalb würde ich Dir an einem AllMountain-Fully nicht zur Kombi 4,2er DT-Felge mit 2,4 Zoll-Reifen raten.  Schließlich fährt man mit diesem Rad eher im groben Gelände. Gilt jedenfalls für mich. Die 719er Mavic Felge ist robuster. Sie ist schließlich auch ca. 50g schwerer. Außerdem fällt sie knapp 2mm breiter aus. Somit wirds bei abgesenktem Luftdruck auch nicht so schnell schwammig. Auf Nummer "Sicher" gehst Du beim AllMountain-Einsatz mit den 5.1er Felgen von DT. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (8. März 2009)

@ Daniel. Danke, will mir einen zweiten leichteren LRS für den moderaten Einsatz aufbauen, daher sollt es wohl mit 2,4" auf der 4.2 gehen. Werde vermutlich einen 2.25"oder dünner aufziehen, wollte nur wissen ob es generell geht.
Du hast doch bei Whizz bestellt. Kommen zu den konfigurierten Kosten noch Aufbaukosten (wie bei den Rebuilt) und brauchst Du für die OS noch einen zusätzlichen Umrüstkit auf 15 mm?

Gruss.


----------



## Daniel1977 (8. März 2009)

@schrader999: Die Preise in der Konfiguration sind die Komplettpreise. Das gilt auch für den Aufbauzustand der 240s OS Nabe. D.h. Du bekommt wahlweise die Ausführung für Schnellspanner, RWS ThruBolt, 15mm- oder 20mm Steckachse.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Mc CUBE (8. März 2009)

Hallo, zusammen Anruf vom Händler: laut Händler wird das the One schwarz wirklich diese Woche gebaut - habe zusage für Auslieferung in  der 12 KW.
Bestellt bei der Eurobiuke ( Sep. 08 )

Verkaufe: jetzt mein 125 AMS 2008 ,XT, Fox, 18"  NP: 2799.- für VB: 2000.- TOP Zustand
einfach: Mail an - [email protected]


----------



## captain_j (9. März 2009)

Letztes Update meines Händlers:
Cube Stereo the one - weiß, soll in 2 bis max. 3 wochen da sein. Und wird diese und nächste Woche zusammengebaut.

... ich würd's gern glauben.


----------



## james.fox (9. März 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Letztes Update meines Händlers:
> Cube Stereo the one - weiß, soll in 2 bis max. 3 wochen da sein. Und wird diese und nächste Woche zusammengebaut.
> 
> ... ich würd's gern glauben.



 Hoffen wollen wir's mal! 
Greetz


----------



## LiNgOtT (10. März 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Cube Stereo the one - weiß, soll in 2 bis max. 3 wochen da sein. Und wird diese und nächste Woche zusammengebaut.



Meine letzte Info direkt von Cube ist, dass es diese Woche zusammengebaut wird und spätestens ende kommende Woche bei meinem Händler sein soll.


----------



## Janus1972 (10. März 2009)

dann hoffe ich mal dass es bei mir schneller geht, warte nur auf den rahmen. mein 08er sting geht zurück zu cube wegen knacken im hinterbau, bekomme stattdessen nen 09er stereo rahmen. bin mal gespannt.


----------



## robert.vienna (10. März 2009)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen Anruf vom Händler: laut Händler wird das the One schwarz wirklich diese Woche gebaut ...
> Verkaufe: jetzt mein 125 AMS




Kannst Du kurz die Gründe für Deine Entscheidung erläutern?

Schwanke auch gerade zwischen Stereo und AMS 125 ... Was ausser den 10mm mehr Federweg hinten und dafür 0,6kg Mehrgewicht spricht noch für das Stereo?


----------



## Mc CUBE (10. März 2009)

Hallo robert.vienna,


wollte schon frÃ¼her ein Stereo haben â aber der Rahmen gefiel mir nicht.

Das Neue Stereo find ich von der Optik her Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (10. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Kannst Du kurz die Gründe für Deine Entscheidung erläutern?
> 
> Schwanke auch gerade zwischen Stereo und AMS 125 ... Was ausser den 10mm mehr Federweg hinten und dafür 0,6kg Mehrgewicht spricht noch für das Stereo?



 Ich habe Beide, naja, ein baugleiches Capic Evolve 125 und kann bisher nur den Vergleich zum "alten" Stereo widergeben.
Das "AMS" würde ich als nicht ganz so kompakt und etwas rennmäßiger (je nach Vorbaulänge und Sattelüberstandshöhe) beschreiben.

Auf dem "alten" Stereo thronte man wie auf einem Lanz-Bulldog und ich bin auf die Änderung der neuen Geometrie gespannt   ... vielleicht kann ich Dir in 2 Wochen mehr sagen


----------



## schlupp (11. März 2009)

Also bitte!!!! Das CAPIC ist ja wohl alles andere als Baugleich!!!


----------



## Peter-S (11. März 2009)

Komm vorbei und schaue es Dir an  

Ich habe beide da:

16" Cube AMS 125 und 20" Capic Evolve 125 - bis auf die Zugverlegung Oberrohr und Anlenkpunkt und damit auch Wippengeometrie, sind beide gleich (2008er)


----------



## robert.vienna (11. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das "AMS" würde ich als nicht ganz so kompakt ... beschreiben.



Was meinst Du mit "kompakt"?


----------



## schlupp (11. März 2009)

Also nachdem der Drehpunkt des Umlenkhebels wo anders liegt, hat dies einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf den imaginären Drehpunkt. Diese wiederum macht den größten Teil der kinematischen Eigenschaften eines Fullies aus.  ;-) --> AMS 125 und Capic sind unterschiedlich!

LG
SChlupp


----------



## Peter-S (11. März 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> Also nachdem der Drehpunkt des Umlenkhebels wo anders liegt, hat dies einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf den imaginären Drehpunkt. Diese wiederum macht den größten Teil der kinematischen Eigenschaften eines Fullies aus.  ;-) --> AMS 125 und Capic sind unterschiedlich!
> 
> LG
> SChlupp



Ich merke die 1,5 cm Versatz bei den Brocken die da im Weg rumliegen nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (12. März 2009)

Möchte leichtere Laufräder auf das Stereo montieren. Das Stereo hat aber hinten den x12 Standard.

Welche Shimano XT-Laufräder passen da? Die WH-M 778 zB. von http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k644/a10883/wh-m778-disc.html würden vorne passen aber hinten haben die anscheinend Schnellspanner.

Kann man Schnellspanner günstig auf x12 umbauen?


----------



## chri55 (12. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Kann man Schnellspanner günstig auf x12 umbauen?



nein. Shimano baut meines Wissens gar keine x12 kompatiblen Naben?! warum sollen es unbedingt XT Laufräder sein?


----------



## robert.vienna (12. März 2009)

Schade.   Danke für Info.



your enemy schrieb:


> warum sollen es unbedingt XT Laufräder sein?



Leicht. Steif. Günstig. Hübsch. (siehe BIKE 1/09)


----------



## zeKai (14. März 2009)

Gibt  es eigentlich schon Stereos in freier Wildbahn das man ggf. auch mal an andere Fotos rankommt die nicht von Cube stammen. Wäre halt schon von Interesse zu sehen wie die rahmen im normalen licht ausschauen


----------



## robert.vienna (14. März 2009)

Also hier in Wien hat noch kein Händler die 2009er.

Werden aber täglich erwartet.


----------



## fhmuc (15. März 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Gibt  es eigentlich schon Stereos in freier Wildbahn das man ggf. auch mal an andere Fotos rankommt die nicht von Cube stammen. Wäre halt schon von Interesse zu sehen wie die rahmen im normalen licht ausschauen



Bitteschön, soweit man bei dem S**wetter von "normalem Licht" sprechen kann:

Nach der Tour:


 

Wieder sauber:




Und ein paar Detailaufnahmen vom Rahmen, falls es interessiert:


 


 

Grüße,
fhmuc


----------



## zeKai (15. März 2009)

Ah schön. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das, sieht klein aus. 
Aber sieht jedenfalls sehr gut aus.. auch das schwarz gefällt wenn es auch langweilig ist als irgendwas poppiges.. pink oder so  

Da freue ich mich schon richtig auf meines... wird sicher noch nen Monat dauern wenn es gut läuft. Aber besser als es nirgends zu bekommen.


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2009)

@zeKai:
wie, magst du etwa kein pink? 

ich warte auf mein stereo wls schon gaaaanz sehnsüchtig, und das ist in schwarz pink 
weißt du denn dass es noch länger dauert bei deinem?


----------



## robert.vienna (15. März 2009)

Ist das The One, oder?

Sieht großartig aus. 

Ist der Schwerpunkt jetzt wirklich nicht mehr so hoch wie beim 2008er?


----------



## Hemme (15. März 2009)

@fhmuc: hast du den Zug für den Umwerfer neu verlegt?



fhmuc schrieb:


> Bitteschön, soweit man bei dem S**wetter von "normalem Licht" sprechen kann:
> 
> Nach der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (15. März 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> wie, magst du etwa kein pink?
> 
> ich warte auf mein stereo wls schon gaaaanz sehnsüchtig, und das ist in schwarz pink
> weißt du denn dass es noch länger dauert bei deinem?



Das pink ist da ja eher dezent und sieht noch gut aus.. besser als die weißen streifen am Männermodell. Laut Händler soll es ca. im April kommen.


----------



## fhmuc (16. März 2009)

@zeKai: Rahmenhöhe ist 18 Zoll. Das matt-schwarz finde ich sehr edel (sieht im trockenen Zustand noch besser aus). Mir sind die rot-weißen Applikationen auf Rahmen und Felgen und blau-roten Stellschrauben an der Fox poppig genug 

@robert: ist ein Sondermodell meines Händlers, identisch mit The One, bis auf die Bremse (hier Luise) und Sattel (bereits getauscht). Den Schwerpunkt kann nicht vergleichen, bin das 2008er Modell nicht gefahren. Kommt mir aber nicht zu hoch vor (und ich bin von Limited umgestiegen).

@Hemme: bis auf Sattel/Pedale ist noch alles original. Vielleicht sind die Züge aber auch im Vergleich zum Vorserien-Modell anders verlegt.

Grüße,
fhmuc


----------



## turbomensch (16. März 2009)

für n 18" sieht des verdammt klein aus.. wenn ich mir dagegen mein 18" von 2008 vor's geistige Auge halte.. kann es sein, dass das Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr hin hinten irgendwie nen leichten Bogen nach unten macht oder täuscht das?


----------



## robert.vienna (16. März 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Nach der Tour:



Der Dämpfer kriegt beim Stereo halt ordentlich Dreck ab 

Schützt das kleine Kotblech da oder bringt das gar nichts? War das übrigens dabei oder muss man das nachkaufen?


----------



## LiNgOtT (16. März 2009)

Habe heute wieder bei Cube angerufen...
Die Cube Stereo's in White/black werden erst in der ersten April Woche montiert...
Wäre echt toll, wenn Cube noch dieses Jahr ein paar ausliefern würden...


----------



## james.fox (16. März 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Habe heute wieder bei Cube angerufen...
> Die Cube Stereo's in White/black werden erst in der ersten April Woche montiert...
> Wäre echt toll, wenn Cube noch dieses Jahr ein paar ausliefern würden...



au backe... noch ewig warten


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2009)

Menno ich war heut gerad noch im Laden und hab nachgehakt da hieß es ende märz naja ich sag mal so +- ne woche geht noch hauptsach es kommt hab mir zum trozt schon mal n helm und schuhe gekauft.

chears<schlicki


----------



## captain_j (16. März 2009)

ich weiß, es wurde schon öffters diskutiert aber:

diese Mischung aus Verkaufs, Logistik und Herstellstrategie soll mir mal wer erklären. 

... die wissen jetzt seit 20. September das ich ein Stereo haben will und schaffen es nicht den erst genannten Termin (Anfang März) nur annähernd einzuhalten....

aber was solls, noch 3-4 Wochen durchhalten.


----------



## Mc CUBE (16. März 2009)

heute Anruf beim Händler - mein the one schwarz 18"  soll wirklich Ende der Woche da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (16. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Menno ich war heut gerad noch im Laden und hab nachgehakt da hieß es ende märz naja ich sag mal so +- ne woche geht noch hauptsach es kommt hab mir zum trozt schon mal n helm und schuhe gekauft.
> 
> chears<schlicki



Das mit den schuhen kenne ich... heute auch direkt gemacht wo ich mal wieder paar Radläden abgeklappert habe schuhe natürlich bestellt... da meine Größe nicht vorrätig war. Und das Rad in XL.. wenn man XL schon innen Mund nimmt schauen einen die Händler oft an als wenn man von nem anderen planeten kommen würde 
Laut Händler soll meines ungefähr erste April Woche kommen. "WENN ALLES GUT GEHT" 

Aber wenn soviele sagen das die infos besagen das die räder ende märz anfang bis mitte april kommen lasse ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2009)

@ZeKai

Hi, 

na da drück ich dir und mir mal die Daumen das unsere Bikes noch rechtzeitig vor Saisonende ankommen nech. Bis dahin geb ich dem neuen equipment zeit sich an mich zu gewöhnen und üb mich im Schattenradeln

ps < aber das mit den Schuhen war klar wenn du das bike schon in XL bestellst, brauchstest bestimmt auch die Schuh in Größe "Geigenkasten"

mit sportlichen grüßen< schlicki


----------



## Fränki__ (17. März 2009)

@fhmuc:  Wie bist Du denn mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? 

Die hälfte aller Forumsmitglieder welche ein Stereo bestellt haben wollen diese ja bereits verkaufen bevor sie die Teile auch nur einen Meter bewegt haben.


----------



## fhmuc (17. März 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> @fhmuc:  Wie bist Du denn mit den Laufrädern zufrieden?
> 
> Die hälfte aller Forumsmitglieder welche ein Stereo bestellt haben wollen diese ja bereits verkaufen bevor sie die Teile auch nur einen Meter bewegt haben.



Ich konnte bis jetzt nur flache Forstwege und kleinere Trails fahren, richtig testen konnte ich das Bike also noch nicht. Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die ganze Laufraddiskussionen nicht. Weder ist das Stereo auf Leichtbau bzw. Rennen ausgelegt, noch glaube ich dass Cube vollkommen unpassende LRS verbaut. 

Ich bin abfahrtsorientiert, bergauf mach ich eher gemütlich, mir ist es egal wenn meine Mitfahrer mit ihrer Carbonfeile paar Minuten früher am Gipfel sind - dafür sehen sie bergab nur kurz mein Hinterrad... Ich hatte die letzten Jahre mit meinem 2005er Cube Limited viel Spaß bergab, da wird das Stereo mit dem original LRS schon nicht schlechter sein  

Aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand noch eines besseren belehren (was bringt ein anderer LRS wirklich?). Solange fahre ich jedenfalls für das Geld lieber ein paar Wochenenden an den Gardasee... am 30.04. gehts los


----------



## KlausHe (17. März 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Bitteschön, soweit man bei dem S**wetter von "normalem Licht" sprechen kann:
> 
> Nach der Tour:
> 
> ...




Hallo,

weil ich grade die tollen Stereo-2009-Bilder "in freier Wildbahn" sehe: wie "empfindlich" ist denn der Dämpfer hinten? So wie er positioniert ist, bekommt er doch permanent die volle Ladung Staub, Matsch und Kiesel durch das Hinterrad ab, oder? Für mich als Laien auf diesem Gebiet: kommt durch diesen Dauerbeschuß nicht irgendwann mal was in den Dämpfer rein?  Oder ist das unproblematisch? Beim Cube AMS 125 ist der Dämpfer ja unterm Oberrohr und dort weitab vom (Be-)Schuß.

Danke schon mal für eine kurze Aufklärung!!

Grüsse
K.


----------



## zeKai (17. März 2009)

Ich denke das der Dämpfer zwar einiges abbekommt doch dies sicher von cube auch bedacht wurde beim Concept des Rahmens, ich bin zwar auch kein experte doch ich denke das so schnell da nichts reinkommt dank dichtungen etc. 

kannst zur not halt nen stück alten schlauch mit einem kabelbinder am dämpfer befästigen.. gibts sogar irgendwo nen bild dazu im forum.





Finde ich sehr einfallsreich und auch total simpel und dennoch wahrscheinlich mehr als ausreichend. Wenns mal grob zugehen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (17. März 2009)

Hat wer Neoprens schon ausprobiert?


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hat wer Neoprens schon ausprobiert?



sind super, solange du nicht drunterguckst. nach einiger Zeit ist da drunter alles kaputt, da zerscheuert. (keine eigene Erfahrung, jedoch schon etliche Forumserfahrungen)

das Stück Schlauch ist eigentlich nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Peter-S (17. März 2009)

Ich kann auch nur den org. Dämpferschutz empfehlen - war beim "alten" Stereo super und ich denke auch der Neue wird seinen Dienst verrichten


----------



## fatz (18. März 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> gibts sogar irgendwo nen bild dazu im forum.


@zeKai: danke fuer's posten. dann muss ich das nicht zum 50mal selber machen.

das da am daempfer nicht viel ankommt sieht man auf dem bild. der tag war eine 
ziemliche schweinerei und ich hab ausgeschaut wie nachm schlammcatchen..........


----------



## Hemme (18. März 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass auf den Bildern in der Wohnung der Zug für den Umwerfer an den Anschlagösen des Rahmens verlegt ist (und rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei), auf den Outdoobildern ist er durchgehend verlegt (und links am Steuerrohr vorbei).
> Oder hast du gar 2 Stereos


----------



## fhmuc (19. März 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass auf den Bildern in der Wohnung der Zug für den Umwerfer an den Anschlagösen des Rahmens verlegt ist (und rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei), auf den Outdoobildern ist er durchgehend verlegt (und links am Steuerrohr vorbei).
> Oder hast du gar 2 Stereos



Gut bemerkt  Mein Händler hatte mir aus Versehen ein Vorserien-Modell verkauft, warum auch immer. Das hat er (oder Cube) aber recht schnell bemerkt und der Rahmen wurde dann ein paar Tage später getauscht. Insofern ist das schon mein zweites Stereo


----------



## Mc CUBE (19. März 2009)

Ja, wunder geschehen.

Anruf des HÃ¤ndlers : Jawohl mein Stereo the One in 18â  schwarz ist endlich da.

Samstag wird es Abgeholtâ¦â¦â¦.


----------



## RaceRalf (20. März 2009)

Hi,
ich hab's, ich hab's, ich hab's:

Habe heute mein Cube Stereo K18, schwarz, 20inch, bei meinem Händler abgeholt,

Ralf


----------



## zeKai (20. März 2009)

und ich muss noch mindestens 3 Wochen warten laut Händler.. so unfair ist diese Welt!
Fahr ich halt erst das neue stereo wenn es draußen schon warm ist


----------



## Peter-S (21. März 2009)

Meins ist auch gestern gekommen  20" BLACK - braucht jemand ´ne Oro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (21. März 2009)

@Peter-s  

Du Glücklicher! ich muss noch bissel warten aber in 2 wochen ist es Hoffentlich so weit.Hast schon n paar Bilder gemacht.? Stell doch dann mal welche rein bin echt gespannt wie das Stereo in 20" ausschaut.

<schlicki


----------



## S-type (21. März 2009)

Ich hab mein K18 heute auch beim Händler abgeholt.... und bei dem Wetter dreh ich gleich mal ne Runde....


----------



## zeKai (21. März 2009)

ja und dann auch mal nen Erfahrungsbericht vom k18. welche Größe haste bekommen.  Fotos wären auch chic. Aber erstmal wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim fahren!


----------



## Peter-S (21. März 2009)

Cooles Teil, wenn es so vor einem steht... man kommt aus dem Detailsguggen gar nicht mehr heraus 
Absolut genial: endlich sind alle Züge komplett von vorn bis hinten an einem Stück verlegt - die sollten eine Ewigkeit halten 
Ich komme leider erst nächstes Wochenende dazu damit endlich eine Proberunde zu drehen...


----------



## Daniel1977 (21. März 2009)

Mein R1 Carbon läßt leider noch auf sich warten. Nächste Woche soll es allerdings endlich soweit sein....ich sitze auf Kohlen. 

Immerhin habe ich seit Freitag meinen Laufradsatz. Der XPW 1600 fliegt bekanntlich raus. Dafür gibts einen sehr schönes LRS.

DT Swiss 240s OS vorne
DT Swiss 240s hinten
Mavic XM 719
DT Swiss SuperComp
DT ProLock Alu

Gewicht: 1675g

Hier die ersten Bilder vom jungfräulichen LRS.










































Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Mc CUBE (21. März 2009)

Heute mein Stereo the One  18â in schwarz  --endlich abgeholt.

Optisch der Hammer.

Probefahrt MOREN im Bergischen.

Bilder folgen

Sportlich GrÃ¼Ãe aus Wuppertal


----------



## steppenwolf712 (21. März 2009)

meins hab ich heute auch geholt!!!
(The One, 18'', schwarz)


----------



## schrader999 (21. März 2009)

Wurde auch schon ein schwarzes R1 ausgeliefert?? Ich warte noch.  Bisher scheinbar ja nur The One. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## David_jcd (22. März 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu, und muss mich vorstellen.
Ich bin David aus Südtirol, und warte auf eine Stereo k18, die vor ein paar Wochen bestellt habe!
Wenn ich besonders Glück habe, kommt das Rad mit den ersten stereo in ein paar Tage, obwohl das offizielle Datum 06/04 ist. Inzwiscen warte ich auf eure Bilder!

Entschuldige die Fehler, ich habe Deutsch nur in der Schule gelernt, und seit ich in Trient studuere habe ich viel vergessen (wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr mich verbessern!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (22. März 2009)

Hallo David, Willkommen 

Bilder vom neuen Stereo kommen noch... 

Das Stereo ist sicherlich eine gute Investiton und macht in die südtiroler Trails auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß


----------



## steppenwolf712 (22. März 2009)

...ich probier's mal mit einem Bild


----------



## David_jcd (22. März 2009)

steppenwolf712 schrieb:


> ...ich probier's mal mit einem Bild


Tolles Rad, und gut fotografiert: bravo!


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. März 2009)

@steppenwolf712 

Glückwunsch wünsch dir viel spass mit dem neuen Bike, ich muss leider auch noch ein wenig auf mein weisses r1 warten. Das 18" wirkt ja durch die neue geo und die hydroforming Details schon ziehmlich kompakt hoffe nur das mein bestelltes 16" in natura nich all zu lütt ausschaut. Bin 170 und hab Schrittlänge 81 cm war deswegen vorher am schwanken zwischen 16" und 18" mein Händler hat mir aber zum 16" geraten hoffentlich lag er da richtig.

So ich wünsch diejenigen die ihre 2009 Stereos schon haben jedenfalls schon mal eine Gute Zeit aufn Bock. 

msg<schlicki


----------



## pumadriver (22. März 2009)

Wirklich ein Super-Bike! Warte auch auf mein K18 allerdings in White'n'Black.


----------



## S-type (22. März 2009)

Hier mal mein K 18 in 18 Zoll. Gestern die erste Runde gedreht..... Super!!!! Das Bike geht bergab wie ne Rakete, man fühlt sich durch die breiten Reifen (die sehr gut fuktionieren) und den breiten Lenker sehr sicher, das Fahrwerk arbeitet top und nimmt alles hin... Die Bremsen arbeiten perfekt und sind meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend, zur Schaltung (XT) brauch man wohl nichts zu sagen.... einzig der LRS könnte etwas leichter sein....Man merkt die schwerfälligkeit ein bisschen bergauf, bin halt ein Race HT gewohnt.... ansonsten ein super Rad, ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ...Radl da (22. März 2009)

@s-type servus welche Rahmengröße ist dein stereo ???


----------



## David_jcd (22. März 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Hier mal mein K 18 in 18 Zoll. Gestern die erste Runde gedreht..... Super!!!! Das Bike geht bergab wie ne Rakete, man fühlt sich durch die breiten Reifen (die sehr gut fuktionieren) und den breiten Lenker sehr sicher, das Fahrwerk arbeitet top und nimmt alles hin... Die Bremsen arbeiten perfekt und sind meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend, zur Schaltung (XT) brauch man wohl nichts zu sagen.... einzig der LRS könnte etwas leichter sein....Man merkt die schwerfälligkeit ein bisschen bergauf, bin halt ein Race HT gewohnt.... ansonsten ein super Rad, ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.


Entschuldige, S-type... was bedeutet LRS?


----------



## S-type (22. März 2009)

Rahmengröße ist 18 Zoll und LRS= Lauf Rad Satz


----------



## David_jcd (22. März 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Rahmengröße ist 18 Zoll und LRS= Lauf Rad Satz


danke!


----------



## zenodur (22. März 2009)

war bei euch jetzt ein dämpferschutz dabei?

wie ich sehe greift steppenwolf auf den guten alten schlauch zurück


----------



## S-type (22. März 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> war bei euch jetzt ein dämpferschutz dabei?
> 
> wie ich sehe greift steppenwolf auf den guten alten schlauch zurück



Nein es ist keiner dabei, mein Händler erkundigt sich nach dem Schutzblech...


----------



## steppenwolf712 (22. März 2009)

man kann das vom Sting (Carbon) nachbestellen. Kosten: ca: 40â¬


----------



## Peter-S (22. März 2009)

Hallo Steppenwolf, bei Dir ist der Bogen des vorderen Schaltzugs am Tretlagergehäuse recht ordentlich groß, ich glaube bei mir ist der nicht so groß ausgefallen ... da muss ich nachsehen...


----------



## steppenwolf712 (22. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hallo Steppenwolf, bei Dir ist der Bogen des vorderen Schaltzugs am Tretlagergehäuse recht ordentlich groß, ich glaube bei mir ist der nicht so groß ausgefallen ... da muss ich nachsehen...



ja, scheint mir auch sehr "ausladend" zu sein. Ich denke das werde ich demnächst mal etwas kürzer machen.


----------



## Janus1972 (23. März 2009)

will meins auch endlich haben bekomme aber ein white&black und die dauern noch, werden erst die schwarzen ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (23. März 2009)

40 Euro für den originalen Dämpferschutz sind eine Menge Geld....ich habs jetzt mal selber versucht... Ist zwar kein optischer Leckerbissen, verrichtet aber seinen Dienst...vielleicht kommt in absehbarer Zeit etwas günstigeres auf den Markt...


----------



## David_jcd (23. März 2009)

Bin gerade beim Händler gewesen. Noch keine Stereo in Italien.
Ich habe mein Gary Fisher verkauft, am 5.April muss an den Gardasee (hab ich richtig dekliniert?) fahren und habe kein Rad!


----------



## linus_78 (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich warte auch schon sehnlichst auf mein K18 in White 'n' Black.
Das Rad habe ich noch nie "Live" gesehen, auf der Cube-Homepage gibt es ebenfalls kein Pic der K18 Version in Schwarz/Weiss.
Bei einem Test des Rads (in der Bike?!? glaube ich) war das Rad mit ner schwarzen Revelation abgebildet. Ich hoffe, die schwarze Gabel wurde nur verbaut, weil es zu dem Zeipunkt noch keine weiße gab.
Oder wisst Ihr mehr? Kommt das Rad nicht mit weißer Revelation?
Danke im voraus,
Gruß,

Linus


----------



## chri55 (23. März 2009)

wie wärs mit ner Mail an Cube?

im schlimmsten Fall kostet ordentliches Lackieren/Pulvern beim Gabelcasting auch nicht die Welt


----------



## zeKai (23. März 2009)

*2009 Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn 110-140 White MC*




Die is das doch glaube oder? 

Ich hab das stereo 09 auch noch nicht live gesehen.. ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## linus_78 (23. März 2009)

Hmm...
Denke eher die hier, oder? Denke dass die obige ne 2008er ist...
Wär mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache weiß...


----------



## pumadriver (24. März 2009)

Ich warte auf mein Stereo K18 in White'n'Black. 
Laut Auskunft meines Händlers ist in der K18 Ausführung die Gabel und das hintere Gelenk weiß, allerdings Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker schwarz.


----------



## CTD (24. März 2009)

Weiß jemand ob beim weißen Stereo "The One" der Vorbau weiß oder schwarz ist? Sattelstütze dürfte ja weiß sein - hoff ich zumindest, sonst schick ich das Stereo zurück


----------



## Janus1972 (24. März 2009)

wie gesagt warte auch auf meinen rahmen in white & black. laut meinem händler sind erst die schwarzen ausgeliefert worden. da die auslieferung aber läuft, hoffe ich dass es bald los geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (24. März 2009)

> *AW: Cube Stereo 2009*
> Weiß jemand ob beim weißen Stereo "The One" der Vorbau weiß oder schwarz ist? Sattelstütze dürfte ja weiß sein - hoff ich zumindest, sonst schick ich das Stereo zurück


sry, aber befürchte beim The One ist beides schwarz also Sattelstütze und Vorbau. "Reinweiß" gibts nur das Topmodell.

...aber bei der Sattelstütze ists eh kein Nachteil, wegen der Kratzer etc.


----------



## CTD (24. März 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> sry, aber befürchte beim The One ist beides schwarz also Sattelstütze und Vorbau. "Reinweiß" gibts nur das Topmodell.
> 
> ...aber bei der Sattelstütze ists eh kein Nachteil, wegen der Kratzer etc.



P6 ist P6 und die Farbe war hier schon ein Kriterium! Weil weißer Sattel, weißes Bike und dazwischen eine schwarze Stütze sieht sch*** aus - zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## Janus1972 (24. März 2009)

problem ist nur dass du auf der weissen stütze JEDEN kratzer siehst. fahre ne schwarze p6 und die sieht schon besch.. aus

optisch ist die weisse natürlich genialer, aber nur im neuzustand


----------



## LiNgOtT (24. März 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> sry, aber befürchte beim The One ist beides schwarz also Sattelstütze und Vorbau. "Reinweiß" gibts nur das Topmodell.
> 
> ...aber bei der Sattelstütze ists eh kein Nachteil, wegen der Kratzer etc.



Laut meinem Händler soll Stütze sowie Vorbau in Weiß sein.


----------



## CTD (24. März 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler soll Stütze sowie Vorbau in Weiß sein.



sein wort in gottes ohr! wobei es ja machbar sein sollte, dass man die diversen ausstattungsvarianten auf der webseite besichtigen kann. dann gäb's keine raterei.


----------



## linus_78 (24. März 2009)

Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Aufruf an Cube diese Fragen zu klären?!
Wäre genial, wenn man die Ausstattungsvarainten auf der Cube-Seite sehen könnte oder Cube etwas dazu sagen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (24. März 2009)

Stütze kommt gerade wegen der Kratzempfindlichkeit beim Stereo in schwarz. Diese Info habe ich bekommen. Aber vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere Händler was machen.

CUBE begründet dies, dass gerade beim einem Rad wie dem Stereo die Stütze häufig verstellt wird, und bei internen Tests diese stark verkratzt wurde.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## CTD (24. März 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> Stütze kommt gerade wegen der Kratzempfindlichkeit beim Stereo in schwarz. Diese Info habe ich bekommen. Aber vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere Händler was machen.
> 
> CUBE begründet dies, dass gerade beim einem Rad wie dem Stereo die Stütze häufig verstellt wird, und bei internen Tests diese stark verkratzt wurde.
> 
> ...



you made my day


----------



## Peter-S (24. März 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> 40 Euro für den originalen Dämpferschutz sind eine Menge Geld....ich habs jetzt mal selber versucht... Ist zwar kein optischer Leckerbissen, verrichtet aber seinen Dienst...vielleicht kommt in absehbarer Zeit etwas günstigeres auf den Markt...



... verschlechtert aber auch etwas den cw-Wert ..


----------



## RSR2K (24. März 2009)

Hi,

@Peter-S

könntest u evtl. mal ein Bild von deinem Stereo posten?


mfg


----------



## S-type (24. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... verschlechtert aber auch etwas den cw-Wert ..



Ne Ne, funktioniert wie ein Flügel....Anpressdruck ohne Ende


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. März 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> Stütze kommt gerade wegen der Kratzempfindlichkeit beim Stereo in schwarz. Diese Info habe ich bekommen. Aber vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere Händler was machen.
> 
> CUBE begründet dies, dass gerade beim einem Rad wie dem Stereo die Stütze häufig verstellt wird, und bei internen Tests diese stark verkratzt wurde.
> 
> ...



Soll das etwa auch heissen das mein White'n black R1 auch nur mit ner weissen Sattelstütze kommt?


----------



## CTD (24. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Soll das etwa auch heissen das mein White'n black R1 auch nur mit ner weissen Sattelstütze kommt?



Na das heißt es ja grad nicht - das ist ja das Drama! Wer versenkt schon die Sattelstütze - nur Leute, die mit dem Popsch nicht weit genug nach hinten kommen


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. März 2009)

Wartet von euch eigentlich auch jemand auf ein Stereo White'n black r1 und hat ne aktuelle Aussage über Liefertermin ich bin noch auf den stand kw 14-15.

<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. März 2009)

CTD schrieb:


> Na das heißt es ja grad nicht - das ist ja das Drama! Wer versenkt schon die Sattelstütze - nur Leute, die mit dem Popsch nicht weit genug nach hinten kommen



Naja ich versteh die Begründung nur net ganz ich mein die Jenigen die ein K18 fahren werden auch net öfter die Sattelstütze hoch und runter machen als die Jenigen die ein R1 bestellt haben. Ich persönlich werd die Sattelstütze eh recht selten verstellen wenn sie einmal auf ein angenehmens maß eingestellt ist bleibt sie auch so.

<<


----------



## Peter-S (24. März 2009)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Peter-S
> 
> ...



Ja, mache ich die Tage... sorry, short in Time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (25. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Wartet von euch eigentlich auch jemand auf ein Stereo White'n black r1 und hat ne aktuelle Aussage über Liefertermin ich bin noch auf den stand kw 14-15.
> 
> <schlicki



wie gesagt es wurden erst die schwarzen produziert. jetzt irgendwann sollten die weissen kommen.


----------



## LiNgOtT (25. März 2009)

Die Informationspolitik von Cube lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Es dürfte ja nicht schwer sein eine Art Status Abfrage auf deren Webseite einzubauen.
Oder zumindest eine Seite hinterlegen mit den voraussichtlichen Lieferterminen und wann welches Modell in welcher Farbe produziert wird.

Die bei Cube haben ja auch nichts davon wenn dort andauernd Kunden wegen des Liefertermins anrufen.


----------



## flyingstereo (25. März 2009)

Für die Informationen gibts den Händler.
Der bekommt von Cube einen Produktionsplan aus dem ersichtlich wird wann welches Modell in welcher Farbe produziert wird!
Die weißen sollen wohl ab nächster Woche dran sein.


----------



## LiNgOtT (25. März 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Für die Informationen gibts den Händler.
> Der bekommt von Cube einen Produktionsplan aus dem ersichtlich wird wann welches Modell in welcher Farbe produziert wird!
> Die weißen sollen wohl ab nächster Woche dran sein.



Dann haben die Händler aber eine fehlerhafte Liste bekommen.
Mein Händler meinte, dass die Bikes im Februar laut Produktionsplan geliefert werden aber aus seiner Erfahrung her wird das nichts vor April.

Aber ist ja nun auch schon fast egal.
Bin mir fast sicher, dass das bestellte The One Black/White noch im April kommen wird. 
Auf die ein oder andere Woche kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an wenn man schon ein halbes Jahr wartet.


----------



## zeKai (25. März 2009)

Nun ja. Erstmal scheinen die nach Größe zu produzieren, und dann wohl auch noch farblich wie man sieht. Glaube Cube lässt die rahmen auch in einer anderen firma pulvern. Wie bereits irgendwann erwähnt soll meines auch erst spät kommen. Laut Händler KW 15  (vor Ostern) oder KW 16, und ich warte auch auf ein normales schwarzes k18... aber die Wartezeit kommt wohl eher durch die Größe 22" die ich sogar auch erst bestellen konnte wo ich einen Händler gefunden habe der dieses spezielle Modell überhaupt bestellt hat. Bis dahin gingen min. an 20 verschiedene Händler emails von denen 10 mit einer absage kamen 2 mit so nem.. evtl bebubbel und außer einer definitiven zusage sonst keine antwort kam.

Ich kann mich darüber auch nicht aufregen das Wetter ist derzeit eh unter aller sau das mir Radfahren keinen Spaß machen würde. Einzig und allein die geometrie des Rades bzw. die optik in 22" würde mich brennend interessieren oft sehen große Räder nichtmehr aus. 
Außerdem kann man in der zeit dem Stereo schonmal nen schönen stellplatz machen


----------



## Mohawk (25. März 2009)

Hi ,

mal eine Frage an den Bereich Hildesheim / Hameln. Hat dort schon jemand evtl. ein Stereo K18 2009 geliefert bekommen. Oder hat vielleicht jemand von seinem Händler ein verläßliche Zusage über Liefertermine. Ich werde von meinem Händler immer vertröstet. Jedesmal bekomme ich zu hören: in2 Wochen in 2Wochen in 2 Wochen u.s.w.
Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr hören. Die letzte Info über Lieferzeit war KW13 und das ist diese Woche. Aber so wie es aussieht wird auch das wieder nichts.
Vielleicht weiß jemand etwas genaueres oder hat bessere Informationen.
Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## CTD (25. März 2009)

Ich zitiere: *Cube Support Forum für Cube - wird betreut von Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen*

Ich finden entweder man schreibt den Satz und tut es dann auch, oder aber man sollte die Löschung beantragen


----------



## Mohawk (25. März 2009)

Sorry CTD, aber bin neu hier. Habe es erst jetzt nach Deinem netten Hinweis gesehen das Lieferzeitenanfragen hier nicht gern gesehen werden. 
Wie gesagt sorry.


----------



## CTD (25. März 2009)

Mohawk schrieb:


> Sorry CTD, aber bin neu hier. Habe es erst jetzt nach Deinem netten Hinweis gesehen das Lieferzeitenanfragen hier nicht gern gesehen werden.
> Wie gesagt sorry.



Relax! - a) ich bin kein Mod. b) von mir aus kann hier JEDER eine Lieferzeitanfrage posten, da CUBE anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist seine Zusagen einzuhalten und c) habe ich mit meinem Posting ganz was anderes gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mohawk (25. März 2009)

Schon Ok. Werd´s mal mit relaxen versuchen.
Ab in den Wald, Matsch und Schnee.


----------



## LiNgOtT (25. März 2009)

CTD schrieb:


> Ich zitiere: *Cube Support Forum für Cube - wird betreut von Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen*
> 
> Ich finden entweder man schreibt den Satz und tut es dann auch, oder aber man sollte die Löschung beantragen



Wusste garnicht, dass hier für gewöhnlich die Mitarbeiter von Cube Support leisten.
Habe noch nie eine offizielle Antwort von Cube hier sehen können.
Wäre aber mal zur Abwechslung sehr gut.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2009)

War heut bei meinem Dealer und da standen schon die ersten stereo`s in schwarz.
Sehen ziemlich lecker aus..... nur das fritzz das ich mal probefahren wollte war leider noch nicht da.

Grüsse


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. März 2009)

Moin Jungs,

komm gerad auch vom dealer mit ner neuen Aussage die Rahmen in White'n black sind wohl alle schon da es werden gerade die Stereos mit der Einfachen Ausstattung gebaut und ab nächste Woche sollen auch die R1 zusammen gebaut werden. Also unterm Strich mein Stereo R1 16" in white'n black soll jedenfalls noch vor ostern kommen. Mit dieser Aussage kann ick mir jedenfalls schon mal aufn Osterhasen freuen^^

<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (25. März 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein R1 in schwarz bekommen??


----------



## Morrison (26. März 2009)

Hi zusammen,

meine Frage richtet sich an alle, die glücklicherweise schon im Besitz eines 2009er Stereos sind:

Wie siehts denn mit dem tatsächlichen Gewicht eurer Bikes aus? Kann man das ohne Pedale und Anbauteile mit den im Katalog angegebenen Werten vergleichen oder gibt es Ausreißer nach oben?

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (26. März 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> meine Frage richtet sich an alle, die glücklicherweise schon im Besitz eines 2009er Stereos sind:
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
mein K18 in 18 Zoll (schwarz) wiegt mit Pedalen Tacho und Dämpferschutz 13,6 kg und soll laut Homepage 13kg in 16 Zoll ohne Pedale.....wiegen, kommt also hin!


----------



## Peter-S (26. März 2009)

Kann im Moment nur das Gewicht meines alten 20" Stereo heranziehen, inkl. Shimano 424 und Dämpferschutz waren das mit Digitalwaage 13.6 Kg - ich bin gespannt wieviel das Neue wiegt... vielleicht klappt es heute Abend..


----------



## Morrison (26. März 2009)

Hi zusamen

ich würde gerne das Thema Laufradsatz noch mal aufgreifen.

Ich suche gerade auch (wie viele andere) einen potenziellen neuen LRS für das Stereo R1. Bin dabei über eine Kombi mit Tune King/Kong QR15/X-12, 4.2D-Felge und Sapim-Speichen gestolpert. Für mich ist an der Stelle das Gewicht wichtiger als einen "Hardcore"-LRS zu fahren. Ich weiß - da kann man sich drüber streiten...

Wie auch immer - zu meiner Frage: Ist der verbaute XPW 1600 z.B. auch für Liteville geeignet oder ist X-12 nicht gleich X-12???
Ist ja schon interessant, wenn man den DT-LRS loswerden möchte. Der Händler hat mir auch angeboten, mir den LRS quasi in Zahlung zu nehmen und damit seine Litevilles aufzubauen - wenn es denn passt.

Danke schon mal für eure Hinweise!


----------



## fatz (26. März 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade auch (wie viele andere) einen potenziellen neuen LRS für das Stereo R1. Bin dabei über eine Kombi mit Tune King/Kong QR15/X-12, 4.2D-Felge und Sapim-Speichen gestolpert. Für mich ist an der Stelle das Gewicht wichtiger als einen "Hardcore"-LRS zu fahren.


auch wenn du das nicht glaubst, die 4.2 hast du schneller zusammengeritten als dir lieb ist.
die haelt nicht annaehernd das aus, was das rad hergibt, wenn du nicht gerade unter 50kg
kampfgewicht hast. nimm eine dt5.1, eine sun sos oder eine n-duro.
an den paar gramm stirbst nicht. ansonsten solltest du dir ein leichteres rad kaufen..........


----------



## OnePunchMickey (26. März 2009)

yeah, meines wurde heute verschickt!!!


----------



## LiNgOtT (26. März 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> yeah, meines wurde heute verschickt!!!



Welches Modell / Farbe / Größe ?


----------



## Peter-S (26. März 2009)

Ok, hier das Gewicht für mein org. (keine Veränderungen) *20" Stereo THE ONE* mit elektr. Waage gemessen: *13,6 Kg* inkl. Pedale Shimano PD-M520

Die Fotos sind in meinem *Fotoalbum* zu bewundern (sorry für die Qualität) - aufgefallen ist mir, dass am RP23-Dämpfer der Hebel für die Plattform jetzt nach unten zeigt - dies sei jetzt so lt. CUBE (Tel. von heute)


----------



## OnePunchMickey (26. März 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Welches Modell / Farbe / Größe ?



Ein schwarzes K18 in 18"!!! Freu!!!! Morgen könnte es schon soweit sein!!!


----------



## Mc CUBE (26. März 2009)

Hallo, hier das erste Bild von meinem NEUEN the One in 18"


----------



## chri55 (26. März 2009)

schön, schön.
freu mich trotzdem schon auf individuelle Aufbauten, sehen ja doch mehr oder weniger alle gleich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf712 (26. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ok, hier das Gewicht für mein org. (keine Veränderungen) *20" Stereo THE ONE* mit elektr. Waage gemessen: *13,6 Kg* inkl. Pedale Shimano PD-M520
> 
> Die Fotos sind in meinem *Fotoalbum* zu bewundern (sorry für die Qualität) - aufgefallen ist mir, dass am RP23-Dämpfer der Hebel für die Plattform jetzt nach unten zeigt - dies sei jetzt so lt. CUBE (Tel. von heute)



Hallo Peter-S
fast so schön wie meines!!!
nach welcher Seite muß eigentlich der Hebel bei eingeschaltetem ProPedal stehen (Ansicht von hinten nach vorne)? Ich kann bei mir keinen Unterschied feststellen - mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Peter-S (26. März 2009)

.. sicher nicht... es sei denn, das Teil ist platt 

Hebel nach links (wenn Du hinter dem Bike stehst), dann ist die Plattform drin > rechts ist ausgeschaltet.

Stärke der Plattform stellst Du über das "dreieckige" Rad her 1=leicht, 2=mittel und 3=stärkste Pro-Pedal unterstützung.
Die Plattform hängt auch von Druck des Dämpfers ab. 

Vielleicht hast Du 1 eingestellt und nicht allzuviel Druck drauf, dann kann es sein, dass man nicht allzuviel Unterschied merkt... beim Fahren merkt man eher wie im Stand einen Unterschied.


----------



## chrisNOM (26. März 2009)

Taugt die Gabel am K18 was oder lieber zur Fox greifen?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (26. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. sicher nicht... es sei denn, das Teil ist platt
> 
> Hebel nach links (wenn Du hinter dem Bike stehst), dann ist die Plattform drin > rechts ist ausgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip


----------



## Peter-S (26. März 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Taugt die Gabel am K18 was oder lieber zur Fox greifen?



Fox  Für mich der Favorit wegen der einfachen Federwegsverstellung... nach einem 20 sekündigem 300m Absturz dann wieder zig-Umdrehungen schrauben .... nenenenene ....


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2009)

Moin jungs,

schön das ihr eure Bikes schon habt und sie hier zu Schau stellt so von wegen, hier schaut mein nigelnagelneues Stereo an mit dem ich jetzt lustig durch die Weltgeschicht fahr! Habt euch damit das Prädikat sozial redlich verdient

pea<e <> schlicki der auf sein stereo noch viel zu lang warten muss>


----------



## Peter-S (27. März 2009)

.. irgendwie muss ja die Motivation aufrecht erhalten werden - wir leisten eben unseren Beitrag


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2009)

....irgendwie ist das ja "auch" nett das stereo in 20" schaut zugegebenermaßen Hammer aus halt auch aus dem Grund weils doch recht kompakt und sehr stimmig wirkt trotz 20". Also lob an Cube das die das so hinbekommen haben, wenn meins in 16" dann jetzt auch noch so gut rüberkommt bin ich vollstens zufrieden.

<schlicki


----------



## David_jcd (27. März 2009)

Es scheint dass ich auch noch lange warten soll.
Hat jemand eine stereo mit roten Bremsenadapter bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (27. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ....irgendwie ist das ja "auch" nett das stereo in 20" schaut zugegebenermaßen Hammer aus halt auch aus dem Grund weils doch recht kompakt und sehr stimmig wirkt trotz 20". Also lob an Cube das die das so hinbekommen haben, wenn meins in 16" dann jetzt auch noch so gut rüberkommt bin ich vollstens zufrieden.
> 
> <schlicki



.. und ab auf die Waage. Mich würde dann mal der Gewichtsunterschied der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen interessieren.

Wer wiegt mal sein 18" ?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (27. März 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. und ab auf die Waage. Mich würde dann mal der Gewichtsunterschied der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen interessieren.
> 
> Wer wiegt mal sein 18" ?



12,9 kg (ca), mit Flaschenhalter, mit SQlab 610 (15cm) statt Gobi XM, mit Dämpferschutz (Carbon) und Halter für Hac 4!!!. Ich habe mit einer relativ alten Waage gemessen (nicht digital), also erhebe ich keinen Anspruch die genaueste Messung zu liefern!!!


----------



## tobone (27. März 2009)

Hi.
Bin 189 groß. Beim Cube geht die Sattelstütze sehr weit nach hinten richtung Hinterrad (ähnlich wie beim Scott Genius). Wie weit zieht ihr die Stütze raus? Hat her jemand in etwa meine Größe und kann mir ein paar Bilder schicken? Habt ihr Probleme wenn der Sattel so weit hinten ist wie z.B. Kraftübertragung (soll ja besser sein wenn man direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt) oder Kletterfähigkeit?

Gruß  tobi


----------



## tmuetze (27. März 2009)

Hi,
habe zwei Fragen zum Fritzz 2009, hoffe jemand kann mir da helfen:
- In der "The One" Ausstattung und Farbe "Black anodized", wie ist die Farbe der Gabel, schwarz?
- Wie seht ihr das Thema Dreckbeschuss des Dämpfers beim Fritzz?

Danke,
Tilo


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2009)

Zu Erstens kann ich nur vermuten das es ne schwarze Fox sein wird wie halt auch beim stereo glaube nich das, dass fritzz da aus der reihe tanzen wird. 

Zu zweitens musst mal die suche bemÃ¼hen wurde schon ne ganze menge drÃ¼ber diskutiert. Ich kann nur soviel sagen ich hab mir den DÃ¤mpferschutzt vom sting geordert 40â¬ aus carbon passt fÃ¼r stereo und fritzz natÃ¼rlich auch. Es gibt natÃ¼rlich auch noch die Variante mit dem ausgedienten schlauch die sehr gut funktionieren soll "so berichten jedenfalls die jungs dies dran haben" ich hab aber auch schon negatives drÃ¼ber gelesen das es bei mangelder pfelge durchaus auch den VerschleiÃ des DÃ¤mpfers beschleunigen kann wenn zb. doch dreck unter den schlau kommt wird der Reibeffeckt durch den dreck unter dem Schlau erhÃ¶ht.

ps< bist hier Ã¼briegens im stereo fred es hier  wÃ¤re der fÃ¼rs fritzz 2009

<schlicki


----------



## tmuetze (27. März 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort, hab von nem Händler nämlich gehört, dass es die R36 Talas in Europa nur in weiß gibt. Hmm, naja, vermuten tu ich auch, dass die Gabel ne schwarze sein wird. Werd mal direkt bei CUBE nachhaken.

Danke für den Fritzz-Thread-Hinweis, hab ich mich doch glatt verguckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (27. März 2009)

tmuetze schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, hab von nem Händler nämlich gehört, dass es die R36 Talas in Europa nur in weiß gibt. Hmm, naja, vermuten tu ich auch, dass die Gabel ne schwarze sein wird. Werd mal direkt bei CUBE nachhaken.
> 
> Danke für den Fritzz-Thread-Hinweis, hab ich mich doch glatt verguckt.



passiert<< nagut das mit der fox wusst ich jetzt nich das es die nur in weiss gäben soll aber wenn dann kann es doch auch gut möglich sein das es für cube auch schwarze gibt die formula R1 carbon gibs ja so aufn freien makrt auch nur in schwarz und für cube halt customized in weiss. Von daher und wenn du schon beim händler warst der hätte doch auch mal kurz für dich bei cube anrufen können die müssten es ja dort genau wissen.

<schlicki


----------



## Daniel1977 (28. März 2009)

Update Auslieferung Stereo 2009:

Schlechte Nachricht für alle wartenden Stereo-Jünger. Ich habe gestern von meinem Händler die Infos bekommen, dass mein 22 Zoll R1 Carbon erst Mitte April ausgeliefert wird. Letzte Woche hieß es seitens Cube noch, dass es diese Woche kommt. Schade :-( Ich harre aus.....

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## David_jcd (28. März 2009)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Update Auslieferung Stereo 2009:
> 
> Schlechte Nachricht für alle wartenden Stereo-Jünger. Ich habe gestern von meinem Händler die Infos bekommen, dass mein 22 Zoll R1 Carbon ...


Anodisiert oder Lackiert?


----------



## schrader999 (28. März 2009)

David_jcd schrieb:


> Anodisiert oder Lackiert?



Gute Frage. Lackiert war ja abzusehen dass es etwas länger dauert. Anodisiert geht hoffentlich schneller.


----------



## schlickjump3r (28. März 2009)

Moin Jungs ich war am 25. auch beim Händler mal nachzufragen der hat dann bei cube direkt angerufen. Aussage von cube mein Stereo R1 Carbon in White'n black und 16" soll noch vor ostern kommen also es war die rede von 10 Tagen dann soll es da sein. Mal gucken ich sollte mich nochmal mittet nächster Woche melden. 

Bis dahin wünsch ich uns alles die wir noch warten müssen das wir es nicht mehr alt zu lang machen müssen.<schlicki


----------



## chrisNOM (28. März 2009)

ja white´n black in 16" gehen wohl nächste Woche bundesweit raus! 

Vlt nehme ich das K18 und lass es vom Händler umbauen wenn der Kurs passt.


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. März 2009)

Na das bekräftig ja dann nochmal die Aussage von meinem Händler danke ick freu mir schon

<schlicki


----------



## Daniel1977 (29. März 2009)

David_jcd schrieb:


> Anodisiert oder Lackiert?



Anodisiert.


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. März 2009)

So um mir das warten auf mein stereo etwas zu versüssen hab mir jetzt mal was feines ausgedacht da es ja bisher noch keine Bilder von nem 09 stereo gibt hab ich mir mein eigenes aus meiner kleinen Fantasiewelt zurechtgeschoppt. Hier das Ergebnis ich hoffe es kommt der Realität nahe.

<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. März 2009)

so jetzte aber >


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FM27 (29. März 2009)

Hey hab eure Beiträge schon langer verfolgt und mich nun bei ibc angemeldet.
Warte zur Zeit auf mein Stereo the One 18 Zoll in black&white das laut meinem Händler in KW 15 kommen soll .
Gibt es schon erfahrungswerte mit wieviel Druck man den hinteren Dämpfer fahren muss . Ich persönlich wiege ca. 80 kg .


----------



## tobone (30. März 2009)

Kann mir denn jemand was zu meiner Frage auf S.15 sagen?


----------



## David_jcd (30. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi.
> Bin 189 groß. Beim Cube geht die Sattelstütze sehr weit nach hinten richtung Hinterrad (ähnlich wie beim Scott Genius). Wie weit zieht ihr die Stütze raus? Hat her jemand in etwa meine Größe und kann mir ein paar Bilder schicken? Habt ihr Probleme wenn der Sattel so weit hinten ist wie z.B. Kraftübertragung (soll ja besser sein wenn man direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt) oder Kletterfähigkeit?
> 
> Gruß  tobi


http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showpost.php?p=2865436&postcount=43

Ich habe auch einen "Artikel" geschrieben, aber er ist in italienisch...

Posizione in mtb: il topic totale


----------



## Peter-S (30. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi.
> Bin 189 groß. Beim Cube geht die Sattelstütze sehr weit nach hinten richtung Hinterrad (ähnlich wie beim Scott Genius). Wie weit zieht ihr die Stütze raus? Hat her jemand in etwa meine Größe und kann mir ein paar Bilder schicken? Habt ihr Probleme wenn der Sattel so weit hinten ist wie z.B. Kraftübertragung (soll ja besser sein wenn man direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt) oder Kletterfähigkeit?
> 
> Gruß  tobi



Hallo Tobi, 
ich bin 1,84 groß mit 88cm Innenbeinlänge.  
Durch den geänderten Winkel des 09er Stereo rutscht Dein Hintern nicht mehr ganz so weit über das Hinterrrad, wie es beim "alten" Stereo der Fall war (s. mein Fotoalbum).... 

Wie weit deine Sitzposition nach hinten wandert hängt allerdings stark von der Bein-(Oberschenkel)länge und deiner speziellen Sitzpostion ab.

Die Auszugslänge deiner Sattelstütze ist auch wieder durch deine Beinlänge bedingt und hier hast Du sicherlich die geringste "Verstellmöglichkeit" ...

Die Kletterfähigkeit hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, z.B. Fahrradgeometrie (abgesenkte Gabel, Sitzstreben-, Oberrohrlänge, usw.), Dämpfereinstellung (Plattform, Lockout ..), Kraftübertragung aus opt. Sitzposition heraus.

Du siehst also, so einfach ist Deine Frage nicht zu beantworten und die Antwort hängt stark von deinen körperlichen Proportionen und individuellen Vorlieben ab...

Mach eine ausgiebige Testfahrt oder vergleiche ein anderes (Geometrie) Bike, dann bist Du sicherlich schlauer ...


----------



## fhmuc (30. März 2009)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Hallo, hier das erste Bild von meinem NEUEN the One in 18"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 159047



Sag mal, was ist das für ein Radlständer und wo gibt's den zu kaufen?


----------



## Mc CUBE (30. März 2009)

Hallo fhmuc,

StÃ¤nder gibt es bei Rose Versand. Ist von Rawoflex BodenstÃ¤nder BBS
Preis 21,90â¬ und ist wirklich klasse.

So wird er bei Rose beschrieben:
BodenstÃ¤nder-Multitalent! Der StÃ¤nder bietet im Hinterbau eingehÃ¤ngt einen soliden Stand - sogar bei kleinen Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten am Bike. Bei Bedarf lÃ¤sst sich dieses Multitalent auch an der Wand montieren (und jederzeit blitzschnell wieder abnehmen) als Halterung fÃ¼r z. B. Fahrradhelm oder anderes ZubehÃ¶r. 
â¢ Hinterbau und Kettenstrebenhalter in 3 Stufen hÃ¶henverstellbar â¢ Aufnahme 360Â° drehbar und universell passend fÃ¼r runde, eckige oder ovale Streben â¢ werkzeuglos einstellbar â¢ 3 Haken zum AufhÃ¤ngen von RucksÃ¤cken, Helmen, Werkzeug etc. â¢ aus bruchsicherem Glasfaser verstÃ¤rktem Kunststoff (leicht und stabil) â¢ inkl. Befestigungsmaterialâ¦.

Lass etwas von Dir hÃ¶ren --- wenn du ihn hast.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Wuppertal


----------



## OnePunchMickey (30. März 2009)

hab heute nachmittag mein stereo K18 in 18 zoll abgeholt und gleich mal ne runde gedreht! bin etwas von dem LRS enttäuscht. scheinen mir recht weich zu sein. außerdem streifen im wiegetritt die FA 2.4 an der revelation. mein händler hat mich schon vorgewarnt.... jetzt sollten wohl schmälere reifen drauf. hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
gruß mickey


----------



## steppenwolf712 (30. März 2009)

...mit ein paar Änderungen vom Wochenende


----------



## S-type (30. März 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> hab heute nachmittag mein stereo K18 in 18 zoll abgeholt und gleich mal ne runde gedreht! bin etwas von dem LRS enttäuscht. scheinen mir recht weich zu sein. außerdem streifen im wiegetritt die FA 2.4 an der revelation. mein händler hat mich schon vorgewarnt.... jetzt sollten wohl schmälere reifen drauf. hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
> gruß mickey



Bei meinem K18 schleift nichts!!!! Sun Ringle Ryde XMB Laufräder und 2.4 Fat Albert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnePunchMickey (30. März 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Bei meinem K18 schleift nichts!!!! Sun Ringle Ryde XMB Laufräder und 2.4 Fat Albert...


hab den gleichen LRS. die seitlichen stollen schleifen an der strebe zwischen den beiden standrohren. aber komischerweise nur auf der linken seite. mir kommt es so vor, als ob die speichen nicht richtig fest sind!?!?! kann das sein?


----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2009)

könnte natürlich sein, dass die speichen nicht fest genug sind.

die revelation hat schnellspanner oder? sind die fest?


----------



## David_jcd (30. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> könnte natürlich sein, dass die speichen nicht fest genug sind.
> 
> die revelation hat schnellspanner oder?


ja!


----------



## OnePunchMickey (30. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> könnte natürlich sein, dass die speichen nicht fest genug sind.
> 
> die revelation hat schnellspanner oder? sind die fest?



der schnellspanner ist fest. hab ich schon überprüft. hab das gefühl, dass die speichen auf der rechten seite nicht so fest sind wie auf der linken. würde das problem erklären. manche speichen sind auch nicht wirklich gerade und machen einen etwas stärkeren bogen. wie kann ich die richtige spannung der speichen feststellen? und wie kann ich sie nachstellen?

mfg mickey


----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2009)

wenn du die speichen im bereich der oberen kreuzung mehr mit daumen und zeigefinger mehr als einen cm zusammendrücken kannst, ist zuwenig spannung drauf.

speichen spannen geht mit einem nippelspanner.

wenn das rad neu ist, brings zum händler


----------



## OnePunchMickey (30. März 2009)

wird wahrscheinlichh das sinnvollste sein es zurück zu bringen.
danke für die hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_jcd (30. März 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> hab den gleichen LRS. die seitlichen stollen schleifen an der strebe zwischen den beiden standrohren. aber komischerweise nur auf der linken seite. mir kommt es so vor, als ob die speichen nicht richtig fest sind!?!?! kann das sein?





Wir werden das Laufradad jede Woche zentrieren müssen!


----------



## tobone (31. März 2009)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Fährt von euch jemand das Stereo R1 Carbon, und wenn ja wie kann man es Gewichtsmäßig noch etwas tunen? Ich will jetzt nicht aus einem All-mountain ein Leichtbau Bike machen, will nur mal wissen was so drin ist


----------



## weltklasse (31. März 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein weißes Stereo? Angebelich soll meine diese Woche kommen, sagt der Händler, aber ich glaube das noch nicht so ganz!
LG aus München
Dirk


----------



## schlickjump3r (31. März 2009)

@weltklasse nope ich glaube nich wir warten alle gespannt drauf obs diese woche was wird. Welches hast du dir denn bestellt also RH und Ausstattung.

grüz < schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

also, ich bekomme "nur" nen weissen rahmen der ist auch noch nicht da


----------



## schlickjump3r (31. März 2009)

Oha das wird dann wohl das erste customized modell da freu ich mich schon auf das endergebniss.

<<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

kannst dir ja mein sting ansehen ist auch custom, da der hinterbau aber knackt und das ganze mittlerweile 4 mal repariert wurde, davon 1 mal beim würfel, bekomme ich jetzt nen nagelneuen stereorahmen


----------



## schrader999 (31. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand das Stereo R1 Carbon, und wenn ja wie kann man es Gewichtsmäßig noch etwas tunen? Ich will jetzt nicht aus einem All-mountain ein Leichtbau Bike machen, will nur mal wissen was so drin ist



LRS wechseln.


----------



## schrader999 (31. März 2009)

Mein R1 Carbon schwarz ist da. 
Morgen hol ichs


----------



## Fränki__ (31. März 2009)

grrr  
Ich warte immer noch auf mein The One in schwarz und 20" - langsam reichts.

Wie seid Ihr denn so mit dem Sattel zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (31. März 2009)

Ich warte auch noch seelenruhig    auf mein stereo wls... 
kann sich hoffentlich nur noch um tage handeln!!! 
oder weiß jemand mehr??


----------



## schlickjump3r (31. März 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Mein R1 Carbon schwarz ist da.
> Morgen hol ichs



Hrrr aber dann bidde Bilder nich vergessen, Welche Rh hast dir geordert?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (31. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hrrr aber dann bidde Bilder nich vergessen, Welche Rh hast dir geordert?
> 
> gruz<schlicki



18 Zoll. Bilder folgen.


----------



## steppenwolf712 (31. März 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> grrr
> Ich warte immer noch auf mein The One in schwarz und 20" - langsam reichts.
> 
> Wie seid Ihr denn so mit dem Sattel zufrieden?



Mir war er zu schmal (mein Sitzknochenabstand: ca. 12cm)!!!
Ausschauen tut er aber toll!!!


----------



## phenologist (31. März 2009)

steppenwolf712 schrieb:


> ...mit ein paar Änderungen vom Wochenende



also ich seh einen CUBE Schriftzug mit farbigem U und B - hast du da den Malstift angesetzt oder seh ich was was es gar nicht gibt 

gruß
phenologist


----------



## steppenwolf712 (31. März 2009)

mir war am Wochenende langweilig (es hat nur geregnet), da hab ich mal probiert meine Initialen farblich passend zu den Einstellknopfen der Gabel hin zu machen. Mit Lack habe ich's erst mal nicht gemacht, nur erstmal mit Klebeband, also wiederentfernbar!
In natura sind die Farben schöner...aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es mit Lack mache...


----------



## phenologist (31. März 2009)

mir würden gefüllte Buchstaben auch besser gefallen - ich bin nicht so für die feine Klinge, aber was soll´s, nehm auch ein 18Zoll in Schwarz so wie es is, wenn ich noch eins ergattere. Mit Lack rangehen würd ich mich nicht trauen, ich glaub da würd ich mich bei jedem kleinen Fehler in den Hintern beißen - oder gibt´s Farben die auf der anodisierten Oberfläche leicht wieder weggehen?


----------



## weltklasse (31. März 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @weltklasse nope ich glaube nich wir warten alle gespannt drauf obs diese woche was wird. Welches hast du dir denn bestellt also RH und Ausstattung.
> 
> grüz < schlicki



Habe es in 18'' bestellt. Bei Rabe in München.
Hier die Ausstattung: 
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&type=123&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263

Liebe Grüße
Dirk


----------



## weltklasse (31. März 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Habe es in 18'' bestellt. Bei Rabe in München.
> Hier die Ausstattung:
> http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&type=123&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263
> 
> ...



Sorry ich glaube der Link fuzt nicht

einfach auf www.rabe-bike.de und dann bei 2009er Fullys
LG
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf712 (31. März 2009)

phenologist schrieb:


> mir würden gefüllte Buchstaben auch besser gefallen - ich bin nicht so für die feine Klinge, aber was soll´s, nehm auch ein 18Zoll in Schwarz so wie es is, wenn ich noch eins ergattere. Mit Lack rangehen würd ich mich nicht trauen, ich glaub da würd ich mich bei jedem kleinen Fehler in den Hintern beißen - oder gibt´s Farben die auf der anodisierten Oberfläche leicht wieder weggehen?



ich denke, dass Farben nicht wieder sauber weggehen. Eine Alternative wären vielleicht Lackfolien, wie man sie auch beim Auto verwendet. Die halten -glaube ich- ganz gut und lassen sich -soweit ich weiß- auch wieder abziehen. Ich habe damit aber keine Erfahrungen und weiß auch nicht wo sich sowas auftreiben läßt oder wie das verarbeitet wird. Aber ein Versuch wär's mal wert?!?


----------



## schlickjump3r (31. März 2009)

@weltklasse aus quasi das gleiche wie auch "fhmuc" sein eigen nennen darf, ist das n Zufall oder habter euch abgesprochen^^.

ps. jedenfalls viel spass mit mit dem neuen Würfel>

pea<e - schlicki


----------



## weltklasse (1. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @weltklasse aus quasi das gleiche wie auch "fhmuc" sein eigen nennen darf, ist das n Zufall oder habter euch abgesprochen^^.
> 
> ps. jedenfalls viel spass mit mit dem neuen Würfel>
> 
> pea<e - schlicki



Ist Zufall


----------



## tobone (1. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> LRS wechseln.



Was würdest du da nehmen. Die Laufräder von DT kenne ich garnicht, sind die neu?


----------



## captain_j (1. April 2009)

..... hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert.
Vor zwei Wochen hieß es noch Ende März, nun sagt er mir Mitte bis Ende April. ( 22" The One in weiß).

was soll man dazu noch sagen??


----------



## LiNgOtT (1. April 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> ..... hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert.
> Vor zwei Wochen hieß es noch Ende März, nun sagt er mir Mitte bis Ende April. ( 22" The One in weiß).
> 
> was soll man dazu noch sagen??



Ohne Worte: :kotz:

Also ich glaub alle Bike Hersteller mit einem "C" am Anfang kann man in die Tonne drücken was die Lieferzeit angeht.
Unfassbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Was würdest du da nehmen. Die Laufräder von DT kenne ich garnicht, sind die neu?



Zu dem LRS gibt es nen extra Fred. DT-Swiss und Cube haben den speziell gemunkelt und für Cube zusammengestellt. Entgegen der DT Nomenklatur wiegt der wesentlich mehr als 1600- Irgendwo 1800-1900 Gramm. DT Swiss streitet ab, etwas mit der Falschbenennung zu tun zu haben und Cube schreibt nirgends dass er 1600 wiegt. Daher haste viel Potential mal eben mindestens 300 Gramm zu sparen. Je nach Geldbeutelnoch mehr, aber on das dann Sinn macht auf nem AM?
Ich lass den LRS so wie er ist und hol mir einen zweiten Gewichtsoptimierten, da kommt dann auch kein Fat Albert mehr drauf. Hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden. Durch die Steckachsen biste ja auch etwas limitiert.


Ach ja, hab ich es schon erwähnt. Hab gerade mein R1 Carbon in schwarz geholt. 

R1 in Rot metallic


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hab ich es schon erwähnt. Hab gerade mein R1 Carbon in schwarz geholt.
> 
> R1 in Rot metallic



Kannst du das ganze auch visuell untermalen. Bitte!!


----------



## FM27 (1. April 2009)

Hat schon jemand Rückmeldung von seinem Händler ob die Auslieferungen der weissen Stereos nächste Woche noch steht .

Wäre schade wenn ich das neue Stereo am langen Osterwochenende nicht ausfahren könnte .


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

Hoffe das klappt mit den anhängen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

jetzt weiss ich nich ob ich dich beneiden soll weil du schon einst hast oder mich bemitleiden soll weil ich noch keins habe  aber aufjedenfall glückwunsch zu deinem neuen bike wirst sicher viel freude mit haben.

ps. sagmal hast dir gleich n andern Lenker montieren lassen schaut irgendwie so aus als hättest dich für die aluvariante entschieden auch wegen den andern Klemmgriffen?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

Nein ist noch Original, bis auf die Pedale.
Lenker ist auch der Vector Carbon (steht drauf).

Was hättest Du den für Griffe erwartet?


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Nein ist noch Original, bis auf die Pedale.
> Lenker ist auch der Vector Carbon (steht drauf).
> 
> Was hättest Du den für Griffe erwartet?



hmm um ehrlich zu sein die hier weil ich dachte diese hier sind nur bei den Modellen mit alu lenker verbaut da diese angeblich ne andere Punktuelle Kellemmung haben und die Schaumstoff eine radiale also somit für carbonlenker geeignet. 

gruz< schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

achso das wichtigste hätt fast vergessen, wie fährt es sich denn überhaupt so mit der r1 und den X0 Gruppe


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> hmm um ehrlich zu sein die hier weil ich dachte diese hier sind nur bei den Modellen mit alu lenker verbaut da diese angeblich ne andere Punktuelle Kellemmung haben und die Schaumstoff eine radiale also somit für carbonlenker geeignet.
> 
> gruz< schlicki



Griffe sind punktuell befestigt, nicht über die Klemmung, die man bei deinem zweiten Bild sieht??? Lass mich wissen, was bei Deinem drauf ist.

Hat sonst schon einer ein R1????? Welche Griffe habt ihr???

Hab es bisher noch nicht sehr weit bewegt und komm auch erstnächstes WE zu einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt (nein, ich leih es bis dahin niemandem, Anfragen könnt ihr euch sparen ).

Bin bisher aber begeistert. Schaltung super. Bremsen natürlich noch nicht eingebremst.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

gibs eigentlich irgendwelche faustregeln wie man die Scheibenbremes einzufahren hat.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

@schrader999 guck mal hier gibs die sogar zukaufen. 1 

2

pea<e - schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

Hat wohl vor allem optische Gründe, warum Cube die roten ans schwarze und die weissen ans Weisse macht. Auf alle Fälle hast Du schon mal 60 Gramm Vorsprung.


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

Vergiss mein letztes Posting. Die radialen Griffe gibt es auch in rot.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

Ich hab mal dem verkäufer angeschrieben also die Fritzgriffe sind definitiv nicht für Carbonlenker geeignet also entweder hast cube nochmal extra Girffe die genauso ausehen aber eine radlale Klemmung haben oder du hast irgendwie Falsche Griffe dran. Is aber nur ne vermutung selbst hab ich meins Oder irgendein ein anderes r1 ja noch nich gesehen ausser in nem [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBUNGS0cOqc"]YouTube - Eurobike 2008 - Cube Bikes - fahrrad.de[/ame] von der eurobike 2008 da wars n weisses r1 und es hatte auch die Klemmgriffe aus schaumgummi dran also die mit nur einen Klemmring auf der Innenseite und radialer Klemmung eben. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (1. April 2009)

Danke für die Hinweise.
Habe Cube angeschrieben.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise.
> Habe Cube angeschrieben.



Joa kein prob kann ja auch alles richtig sein kam mir nur jetzt komisch vor weisst. Cube wird's sicher genau wissen.


----------



## pseudosportler (2. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt mit den anhängen.



Jetzt noch einen LRS mit roten Hope Pro II Naben und roten Allunippel und du mußt aufpassen das ich das Bike nicht in meinen Keller verfrachte .
Ist schon hüpsch was so bei Cube so zusammen bauen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Mohawk (2. April 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch seelenruhig    auf mein stereo wls...
> kann sich hoffentlich nur noch um tage handeln!!!
> oder weiß jemand mehr??


 
Habe gestern bei meinem Händler mit Nachdruck angefragt, wann mein Stereo K18 in Black/White definitiv eintreffen soll weil ich Ostern eine Tour mit dem " Neuen" geplant habe.
Er sagte mir ca. Anfang Mitte KW 15 ist es da.  

Ich hoffe es stimmt auch. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Andreas Hecht (2. April 2009)

Habe gestern auch mal bei Cube angerufen,weil mein Cube Stereo The One (Black) das ich Anfang Oktober 2008 bestellt habe eigendlich am 02.02.2009 da sein sollte,dann Mitte Feb.,dann Anfang März,dann am 26.März und jetzt laut meinem Händler 15.04.2009. Cube sagte jedoch gestern am Tel. das es jetzt wahrscheinlich doch erst Ende April was wird (glauben tu ich es noch nicht).Das sollte jetzt mein 5. Bike von Cube werden und ich dachte es wird nicht wieder so wie bei den anderen.Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören diese Sätze wie "Diese Woche bekommen wir die Rahmen und nächste Woche ist es dann bei Ihnen" Eine "Cubewoche "dauert ebend doch etwas länger,meistens 3-4 Monate.Ich bin von Cube´s Geschäftspolitik sehr Enttäuscht,das sie immer wieder irgendwelche Ausreden vorholen.Bin drauf und dran mir ein anderes Bike zu kaufen ,bloß welches ist nun die Frage.Viel Spass beim warten.
mfg dreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (2. April 2009)

Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> Bin drauf und dran mir ein anderes Bike zu kaufen ,bloß welches ist nun die Frage



Den Gedanken habe ich schon hinter mir.
Ich hatte zuerst bei Canyon ein Bike bestellt und es nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit wieder abbestellt...
Nun warte ich hier bei Cube... Hat sich also nichts an der Tatsache geändert.
An deiner Stelle würde ich kein neues Bike bestellen.
Denn dann kann es sein, dass du wieder so lange warten musst.

Also... Weiterhin Happy Waiting


----------



## captain_j (2. April 2009)

...mir geht's ähnlich, muss sagen für mich ist Cube ziemlich gestorben, klingt jetzt ein bisschen hart aber unter den Bedingungen hat ein Bike Kauf fast keinen Sinn mehr:
ein halbes Jahr vorbestellen, dann noch trotzdem 2 Monate Verspätung.

Selbst wenn das Stereo das mit Abstand beste Bike am Markt wäre, würde sich die Wartezeit nicht auszahlen.

ständig diese Ausreden: "Die Rahmen werden gerade getestet", "Gerade zusammengeschraubt" "Rahmen sind bereits lackiert" ....und das ist jetzt schon 1-2 Wochen her, und kommen solls Ende April. pfff....

mal sehen wie es jetzt weitergeht....


----------



## Fränki__ (2. April 2009)

Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch mal bei Cube angerufen,weil mein Cube Stereo The One (Black) das ich Anfang Oktober 2008 bestellt habe eigendlich am 02.02.2009 da sein sollte,dann Mitte Feb.,dann Anfang März,dann am 26.März und jetzt laut meinem Händler 15.04.2009. Cube sagte jedoch gestern am Tel. das es jetzt wahrscheinlich doch erst Ende April was wird (glauben tu ich es noch nicht).Das sollte jetzt mein 5. Bike von Cube werden und ich dachte es wird nicht wieder so wie bei den anderen.Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören diese Sätze wie "Diese Woche bekommen wir die Rahmen und nächste Woche ist es dann bei Ihnen" Eine "Cubewoche "dauert ebend doch etwas länger,meistens 3-4 Monate.Ich bin von Cube´s Geschäftspolitik sehr Enttäuscht,das sie immer wieder irgendwelche Ausreden vorholen.Bin drauf und dran mir ein anderes Bike zu kaufen ,bloß welches ist nun die Frage.Viel Spass beim warten.
> mfg dreas



..habe das gleiche Problem - habe nämlich auch schon Anfang Oktober 2008 bestellt.
Heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt, was auch gut war ich weiß nämlich jetzt den Grund für die Lieferschwierigkeiten, angeblich gibt es enorme Probleme mit der Fertigungstoleranz der Rahmen. Auch bereits ausgelieferte Stereos sollen ggf. "zurück-gerufen-werden". Prima!

Was nun? Noch länger warten oder vom Kauf zurücktreten? Ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## Janus1972 (2. April 2009)

kriege das kotzen wenn ich das lese. mein stingrahmen ist ein jahr alt 4 mal probs mit dem hinterbau beheben lassen, einmal sogar direkt bei cube. kv gewandelt und bekomme jetzt nen stereo rahmen und dann das gleiche wieder???????????


----------



## LiNgOtT (2. April 2009)

Also wenn das wirklich der Fall sein sollte, dann lege ich noch einen tausender mehr drauf und kauf mir das Scott Genius.

Weiß jemand wie da die Lieferzeiten aussehen?


----------



## fhmuc (2. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Zitat von schlickjump3r
> @weltklasse aus quasi das gleiche wie auch "fhmuc" sein eigen nennen darf, ist das n Zufall oder habter euch abgesprochen^^.
> 
> ps. jedenfalls viel spass mit mit dem neuen Würfel>
> ...



Nicht ganz zufällig, ist vom selben Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

Also um mein Händler nich schon wieder auf keks zu gehen hab ich heut mal selber bei cube angerufen. Und im großen und ganzen wurde mir das bestätigt was schon @Fränki und leider mitteielte, gibt Toleranzprobleme mit den Rahmen welche genau konnte mir die Dame am Telefon net sagen nur das die Rahmen nicht durch die test gekommen sind bzw. einig und deswegen neue bestellt wurden. Auf die frage wann ich mit der auslieferung rechnen kann da mir Letzte woche ja noch KW.14 gesagt wurde so wars wohl auch geplannt. Jetzt sollen die bikes Kw 16-17 Ausgeliefert werden also in 2 Wochen wenns denn so is und dabei bleibt für mich verschmerzbar, lieber kanns etwas länger dauern und alles is io also andersrum.


ps. Meldet euch wenn ihr mehr wisst ich werd morgen nochmal zum dealer weil ich noch was bestellt hatte und das jetzt angekommen werd ihn gleich dann nochmal aufn Zahn fühlen was er weiss oder ob ers überhaupt schon wusste. Eigentlich hatten beide ja schon fest mit der Lieferung die Woche gerechnet.


gruz< schlicki


----------



## Mohawk (2. April 2009)

[jetzt den Grund für die Lieferschwierigkeiten, angeblich gibt es enorme Probleme mit der Fertigungstoleranz der Rahmen. Auch bereits ausgelieferte Stereos sollen ggf. "zurück-gerufen-werden". Prima!

Ich krieg ne Krise wenn ich das lese. :kotz:
Nun bin ich endgültig bedient.
Was sagt denn der/die Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen dazu?
Ihr müßtet es doch wissen.
Ich hab ja doch noch nen ganz kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer außerdem find ich das Bike so genial.
Sagt einfach das es nicht war ist. Schlaf ich vielleicht besser.


----------



## steppenwolf712 (2. April 2009)

mein Anruf bei Cube (direkt) hat in dieser Sache ergeben, daß die bereits ausgelieferten Stereos einwandfrei seien. Eine Rückrufaktion ist nicht vorgesehen, da die Rahmen mit den Toleranzproblemen nicht auf den Markt gekommen sind. Also insofern Entwarnung für diejenigen, die bereits ein Stereo 2009 haben - als Trost für diejenigen die noch warten: immerhin haben sie es noch vor der Auslieferung gemerkt, ...ich weiß, ich würde mich trotzdem auch ärgern!!!


----------



## FM27 (2. April 2009)

Meines wissens sind bis jetzt ja nur 18 Zöller ausgeliefert worden .
Vielleicht sind an den 16er und 20ern beim Schweisen in den Haltevorrichtungen irgendwelche Masse oder Winkel falsch .
Werde morgen mal Cube persönlich nerven .
Gebe denen noch zwei Wochen dann bestelle ich es ab.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

steppenwolf712 schrieb:


> mein Anruf bei Cube direkt hat in dieser Sache ergeben, daß die bereits ausgelieferten Stereos einwandfrei seien. Eine Rückrufaktion ist nicht vorgesehen, da die Rahmen mit den Toleranzproblemen nicht auf den Markt gekommen sind. Also insofern Entwarnung für diejenigen die bereits ein Stereo 2009 haben - als Trost für diejenigen die noch warten: immerhin haben sie es noch vor der Auslieferung gemerkt, ich weiß, ich würde mich trotzdem auch ärgern!!!



Nö also ich finds eigentlich schon richtig so ist zwar jetzt schade für mich und alle anderen die ihr Cube heiß erwarten. Gerad wenn man schon so lange drauf wartet wie einige die zb. schon seit okt warten. ich persönlich hab meins im jan bestellt aber lieber wart ich noch 2 wochen als das ich in Wochen hätte was reklamieren müssen.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> Meines wissens sind bis jetzt ja nur 18 Zöller ausgeliefert worden .
> Vielleicht sind an den 16er und 20ern beim Schweisen in den Haltevorrichtungen irgendwelche Masse oder Winkel falsch .
> Werde morgen mal Cube persönlich nerven .
> Gebe denen noch zwei Wochen dann bestelle ich es ab.



Auf welche RH wartet ihr denn ich hab mir ein 16" bestellt in weiss als ich es bestellt hatte hat cube wohl am telefon gesagt das es der letzte Rahmen war in 16" und weiss der fürs R1 vorgesehen war. Hoffentlich wird das diesen monat noch was. Abestellen möcht ich nich wirklich übe mich in Geduld.

gruz< schlicki


----------



## james.fox (2. April 2009)

man man man... wieso kann man nicht einfach jeder Bestellung eine ID geben und eine Seite einrichten, wo jeder den Produktionsstatus seines Bikes einsehen kann? 
Bisschen mehr Transparenz würde bei cube echt nicht schaden!! Könnten dann warscheinlich ihr call-center um die Hälfte verkleinern :-D 
wenn ich da nur was zu sagen hätte ;-)......


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

Achso fast vergessen die Dame am Telefon meinte übriegens zu mir das es sich durch alles Rahmengrößen zieht, muss zwar nich stimmen weil die Dame die kam mir jetzt auch nicht alt zu sehr informiert vor aber wollts nur gesagt haben. 

<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (2. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Joa kein prob kann ja auch alles richtig sein kam mir nur jetzt komisch vor weisst. Cube wird's sicher genau wissen.



Du hattest Recht. Danke für den Hinweis. Falsche Griffe montiert. Werden ausgetauscht. Bleibt die Frage, ob der Carbonlenker noch OK ist.


----------



## Tintera (2. April 2009)

Für mich wird es wohl das letzte Cube...ich habs satt schon bei Erhalt des neuen Rades fast ein Vorjahresmodell zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Du hattest Recht. Danke für den Hinweis. Falsche Griffe montiert. Werden ausgetauscht. Bleibt die Frage, ob der Carbonlenker noch OK ist.



Hab ich mich also doch net verguckt fragt sich nur wie sowas passiert! ist das gleich so geliefert worden von cube oder hat der Händler was verwecheselt. Hmm? Naja aber gut das es uns aufgefallen ist sonst hättest dich irgendwann gewundert warum dein schöner Carbonlenker so zukratzt ist ka ob da auch was schlimmeres passieren kann.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (2. April 2009)

Laut Händler werden die Griffe schon vormontiert geliefert.  Find es auch komisch, dass so etwas passiert.

Aber gutes Auge. Bin froh, dass ich die Bilder eingestellt habe. Hätte es nicht bemerkt.


----------



## muresa (2. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt mit den anhängen.


 

Hallo mein Name ist Luis, Ich schreibe aus Spanien, 

  Ich entschuldige mich für die Fehler, mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut 
  Ich bestellte eine White Stereo R1-schwarz Größe 18 " 
Ich warte seit September 2008, 
Die Stereo-Gerät, das auf der Eurobike auch die Video-und Web-Cube, haben ein anderes Detail. Es ist nicht der gleiche wie der steppenwolf712 Rahmen, 
Der Unterschied besteht darin, das Kabel angetriebenen vorderen Umwerfer Platte, 
Steppenwolf712 Rahmen der Hülse führt gesamte ununterbrochen. Rahmen der Eurobike und der Web-Cube, habe der Fall ist, und daher weniger Gewicht. 

Ein weiterer Unterschied ist die Bremsleitung passend, dass die Web-Stahl-Kubus ist, und im Rahmen steppenwolf712 ist aus Kunststoff. 

  Grüße.

​


----------



## muresa (2. April 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Luis, Ich schreibe aus Spanien,​ 

Ich entschuldige mich für die Fehler, mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut 
Ich bestellte eine White Stereo R1-schwarz Größe 18 " 
Ich warte seit September 2008, 
Die Stereo-Gerät, das auf der Eurobike auch die Video-und Web-Cube, haben ein anderes Detail. Es ist nicht der gleiche wie der steppenwolf712 Rahmen, 
Der Unterschied besteht darin, das Kabel angetriebenen vorderen Umwerfer Platte, 
Steppenwolf712 Rahmen der Hülse führt gesamte ununterbrochen. Rahmen der Eurobike und der Web-Cube, habe der Fall ist, und daher weniger Gewicht.​ 
Ein weiterer Unterschied ist die Bremsleitung passend, dass die Web-Stahl-Kubus ist, und im Rahmen steppenwolf712 ist aus Kunststoff.​ 
Grüße.​ 

[/quote]


----------



## muresa (2. April 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Luis, Ich schreibe aus Spanien,​ 


Ich entschuldige mich für die Fehler, mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut 
Ich bestellte eine White Stereo R1-schwarz Größe 18 " 
Ich warte seit September 2008, 
Die Stereo-Gerät, das auf der Eurobike auch die Video-und Web-Cube, haben ein anderes Detail. Es ist nicht der gleiche wie der steppenwolf712 Rahmen, 
Der Unterschied besteht darin, das Kabel angetriebenen vorderen Umwerfer Platte, 
Steppenwolf712 Rahmen der Hülse führt gesamte ununterbrochen. Rahmen der Eurobike und der Web-Cube, habe der Fall ist, und daher weniger Gewicht.​ 
Ein weiterer Unterschied ist die Bremsleitung passend, dass die Web-Stahl-Kubus ist, und im Rahmen steppenwolf712 ist aus Kunststoff.​ 
Grüße.​


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

Also:

Deine Version ist das Stereo R1, das hat Stahlflexleitungen.

Steppenwolf's Stereo ist die "the one" version.

die offene leitung ist ja rechts, das heißt sie ist für das schaltwerk.


----------



## steppenwolf712 (2. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Deine Version ist das Stereo R1, das hat Stahlflexleitungen.
> 
> ...



Stahflexleitung gibts wohl nur beim Stereo R1 -wie acid-racer bereits schrieb. Die Züge am Unterrohr sind jedoch komplett geschlossen(was mir gefällt!!). Nur an der Kettenstrebe ist der Schaltungszug noch offen.


----------



## schrader999 (2. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Deine Version ist das Stereo R1, das hat Stahlflexleitungen.
> 
> ...



Mein R1 hat keine Stahlflexleitungen!!! Oder vielleicht schwarz ummantelte Stahlflex??? Gibt es das??


----------



## steppenwolf712 (2. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Mein R1 hat keine Stahlflexleitungen!!! Oder vielleicht schwarz ummantelte Stahlflex??? Gibt es das??



nee, glaub ich nicht. Sind bei dir die Züge am Unterrohr auch geschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

dann verbaut cube mal wieder das, was da gerade so rumliegt...

ne R1 isses aber schon?


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Mein R1 hat keine Stahlflexleitungen!!! Oder vielleicht schwarz ummantelte Stahlflex??? Gibt es das??



Das ist ne Gute Frage eigentlich müsste die Leitung schon Metalgrau sein ka. ob's am schwarzen auch schwarze Stahlflexleitungen gibt sicher sind alle möglichen Farben denkbar. Geh doch einfach mal gucken das müsste sich doch erfühlen lassen obs Stahlflexleitungen sind oder nicht sehen müsste man das ja auch da die ja so wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist so leicht geriffelt sind.

<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (2. April 2009)

steppenwolf712 schrieb:


> nee, glaub ich nicht. Sind bei dir die Züge am Unterrohr auch geschlossen?



Ja sind geschlossen.

R1 ist es 


Bilder davon links unter Fotos.


----------



## muresa (2. April 2009)

[/quote]



acid-driver schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Deine Version ist das Stereo R1, das hat Stahlflexleitungen.
> 
> ...


 
scharader999 ist der Stereo-Version des R1
steppenwolf712  ist der Stereo-Version des The one
aber das Rohr ist gleich
​


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

naja aber eigentlich ist es doch so wenn ich das richtig sehe das beim weissen stereo die Kunststoffummantelung der Stahlflexleitung Tranzparent ist und beim schwarzen eben schwarz. Es gibt glaube Keine Stahlfelxleitungen ohne Kunststoffmantel weil ohne würde doch der Rahme bzw. der Lack an den scheuerstellen beschädigt werden oder nicht?

berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre.< schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

du irrst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (2. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> naja aber eigentlich ist es doch so wenn ich das richtig sehe das beim weissen stereo die Kunststoffummantelung der Stahlflexleitung Tranzparent ist und beim schwarzen eben schwarz. Es gibt glaube Keine Stahlfelxleitungen ohne Kunststoffmantel weil ohne würde doch der Rahme bzw. der Lack an den scheuerstellen beschädigt werden oder nicht?
> 
> berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre.< schlicki




http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=3041&page=11

Link hab ich gerade gefunden. Geht auch um Stahlflex oder nicht.

Meine ist def. mit Kunststoff ummantelt. Ob darunter Stahlflex ????

Ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

Hab ich auch gerad gelesen den Fred^^ ja ne ich vermute ja nur wenn ich mein stereo irgendwann dann endlich habe sollte sich einiges aufklären. Ich würd aber trotzdem sagen das die Leitung auf dem Bild tranzparent ummantelt sind kann mir sonst nich vorstellen das das so sonst gut wäre für den Lack.

ps< ich werd morgen mal mein dealer bissel löchern deswegen und überhaupt wegen lieferzeit und den ganzen quark.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Morrison (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also irgendwie wirkt das Ganze mittlerweile auf mich ziemlich unprofessionell.

Zu allererst mal dieses leidige Liefertermin-Thema. Ich kenne solche Probleme aus keinem anderen Konsumbereich. Wenn man ab Oktober die Bestellungen annimmt, dann muss man doch auch planen können.

Dann gibt es am Carbon-Lenker auf einmal die falschen Klemm-Griffe, am R1 keine Stahlflex-Leitungen. Was kommt dann??? Geht der Lack beim ersten Regen ab?

Tja - echt blöd, dass ich in der Hoffnung auf ein vernünftiges und pünktliches Rad mein Storck schon verkauft habe. Wenn ich jetzt auf eine neues Rad nicht mehr oder weniger angewiesen wäre, würde ich stornieren. Es ist echt der selbe Mist wie bei Canyon, nur dass die bei dem Direktvertrieb-Image eh schon nix mehr zu verlieren haben.

Normalerweise müssten wir uns mal alle zusammentun und Cube unter Druck setzen. Wenn nicht innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage geliefert wird, können die Ihre Räder behalten. Und die einschlägigen Fachmagazine sollten das auch mal mit in ihre Bewertungen nehmen. Ich hab ja nix von einem theoretisch tollen Rad, wenn ich darauf ewig warten muss.

Und warum meldet sich hier eigentlich kein Cube-Mitarbeiter zu Wort??? Ganz ehrlich - wenn nicht hier, wo denn dann? Ohne uns sind die am Ar..., richtig? Und mir kann keiner sagen, dass die hier nicht mal reinschauen und merken, dass es so langsam brodelt.

Wie auch immer - vielleicht nerve ich euch ja auch nur mit meinem Frust.

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

in dem thread steht ja, das vermutet wird, dass es ein gewebe ist.


dann hat die R1 evtl keine "echte" stahlflex. richtige stahlflexleitungen sind aber nicht ummantelt


----------



## muresa (2. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> naja aber eigentlich ist es doch so wenn ich das richtig sehe das beim weissen stereo die Kunststoffummantelung der Stahlflexleitung Tranzparent ist und beim schwarzen eben schwarz. Es gibt glaube Keine Stahlfelxleitungen ohne Kunststoffmantel weil ohne würde doch der Rahme bzw. der Lack an den scheuerstellen beschädigt werden oder nicht?
> 
> berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre.< schlicki


 
Die Stahlfelxleitungen ist sehr gut, das Fahrrad bremst besser. 
Kunststofffelxleitungen schlecht ist falsch mit dem Fahrrad verlangsamt. 
Aber die Bikes schrader999 und steppenwolf712 nicht Stahlfelxleitungen. 
haben Kunststofffelxleitungen
Können Sie die Fabrik für die Montage und Protest Cube felxleitungen schlechte Qualität in seiner 2009 Fahrrad-Stereo?​


----------



## weltklasse (2. April 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Nicht ganz zufällig, ist vom selben Händler



@FHMUC wann hast du deins bestellt?
LG
Dirk


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. April 2009)

So letzter Senf für heut,

hab noch mal fix zwei Bilder rausgesucht die meine Vermutung stützen das die Stahlflexleitung wie auf dem Bild der Cube Seite zwar schlecht zu erkennen ist aber hier auf den beiden Bildern einmal Transparent und einmal schwarz leicht durchsichtig umso besser es ist eine Kunststoffummantelung über ein stahlähnliches Gewebe was sich nun wirklich technisch dahinter verbirgt ist zwar immernoch fraglich aber das sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.Vieleicht erfahre ich ja morgen beim Dealer mehr.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlupp (3. April 2009)

Fact ist, dass es von Formula keine Stahlflexleitungen gibt! Hier handelt es sich "nur" um ein silbernes Gewebe der optik wegen. Und vielleicht sind die ersten Muster halt so ausgeliefert worden.

@Morrison: Und was deine Kommentar der Unprofessionalität angeht, so hast du glaube ich noch nie ein Auto bestellt, oder?
Hier werden unkommuniziert "running changes" gemacht. Diese sind entweder als Verbesserung oder manchmal als Einsparmaßnahme.
Bsp: Ich habe eine VW Multivan bestellt. Das Vorführfahrzeug und im Katalog waren hier drei Schubfächer unter der hinteren Sitzbank. ALs meiner dann kam, waren hier nur noch Klappen ohne Fach. Diese Änderung wurde nie kommuniziert. Genaus so hatte mein Wagen, als er ausgeliefert wurde 5PS weniger und einen DPF. Das wurde auch  nicht kommunuziert! Außerdem habe ich 8 Wochen länger gewartet als anfangs zugesagt!!!!
Würdest du deswegen VW als unproffessionell bezeichnen?


Also immer ganz entspannt! Das soll nicht heißen, dass CUBE perfekt ist. Aber dort arbeiten vermutlich auch nur(oder Gott sei dank?!?) Menschen. 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Mohawk (3. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..habe das gleiche Problem - habe nämlich auch schon Anfang Oktober 2008 bestellt.
> Heute ist mir der Kragen geplatzt, was auch gut war ich weiß nämlich jetzt den Grund für die Lieferschwierigkeiten, angeblich gibt es enorme Probleme mit der Fertigungstoleranz der Rahmen. Auch bereits ausgelieferte Stereos sollen ggf. "zurück-gerufen-werden". Prima!
> 
> Was nun? Noch länger warten oder vom Kauf zurücktreten? Ich könnt :kotz:


 
Hi,
habe gestern von Cube einen Anruf bekommen, wo der Grund der Lieferschwierigkeiten auf Grund der Rahmentoleranzen bestätigt wurde.
Die bereits ausgelieferten Bikes sind nicht davon betroffen, aber ich muß nun doch noch bis Ende April warten. Tja, meine geplante Ostertour muß ich nun wohl absagen. Ich hoffe das mein Händler mir dann wenigstens ein wenig mit dem Preis entgegenkommt.
Schauen wir mal. Ich warte diesen Termin noch ab ( nee ne? nochmal 3,5 Wochen ), wenns dann nicht klappt, werde ich stornieren.


----------



## Janus1972 (3. April 2009)

ich hab dann cube auch mal grad genervt und was soll ich sagen. die voraussichtlichen PRODUKTIONSTERMINE sind wohl erst ENDE APRIL. wird also wohl nix vor mai. denke auch dass das mein letztes cube sein wird. und die beiden hier im forum vertreten cube mitarbeiter sagen gar nix. hab die hier noch nie schreiben sehen. echt der hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (3. April 2009)

Ob man dem Glauben schenken soll oder nicht... Mein Händler hat mir zu 98% zugesichert, keine Ahnung wie er auf 98% gekommen ist, dass mein Bike kommende Woche geliefert wird. (Stereo The One Black`White 20").

Ich hätte da noch ein japanisches Sprichwort für alle Leidensgenossen:
"Geduld ist die Kunst, nur langsam wütend zu werden"


----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

guck mal in den fritzz-thread... da siehts auch nicht besser aus :/


----------



## FM27 (3. April 2009)

So habe heute mal auch Cube genervt .
mein Rad kommt nicht nächste Woche sondern wie die andern berichten Ende April oder gar Anfang Mai. Hab meinen Händler beauftragt genauer Rücksprache zuhalten .


----------



## FM27 (3. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Ob man dem Glauben schenken soll oder nicht... Mein Händler hat mir zu 98% zugesichert, keine Ahnung wie er auf 98% gekommen ist, dass mein Bike kommende Woche geliefert wird. (Stereo The One Black`White 20").
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ein japanisches Sprichwort für alle Leidensgenossen:
> "Geduld ist die Kunst, nur langsam wütend zu werden"


 
Die Info hatte ich bis vor ner Stunde auch noch


----------



## LiNgOtT (3. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> Die Info hatte ich bis vor ner Stunde auch noch



Also ich werde noch die kommende Woche abwarten.
Wenn dann das Bike noch nicht da ist werde ich mich nach einer Alternative umschauen gehen. 
Sobald ich eine gefunden habe werde ich dann meine Cube Bestellung stornieren und direkt ein Bike aus dem Laden mitnehmen.

Ich bereite mich auf eine AlpenX vor und da wäre es ratsam, wenn das neue Bike nicht eine Woche vor der Tür geliefert wird.
Man muss sich ja schließlich auch damit vertraut machen...


----------



## schrader999 (3. April 2009)

Auf welche wartet ihr denn? Alles weisse oder auch schwarze??


----------



## FM27 (3. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Auf welche wartet ihr denn? Alles weisse oder auch schwarze??


 
The One , 18 Zoll in weis . Da bis jetzt nur 18er ausgeliefert wurden habe ich noch ein wenig Hoffnung . Was wäre deine Alternative ???


----------



## Fränki__ (3. April 2009)

Ich warte auf ein schwarze The One in 20"

Allerdings hat mich heute mein Händler angerufen, mein Stereo wird angeblich nächsten Dienstag aufgebaut.

Wenn ich das Bike am Dienstag nach Ostern nicht habe wirds storniert. Tut mir zwar wegen meines Händlers leid, der er echt nett ist, am wenigsten dafür kann und trotzdem mit und von der schlechten Liefersituation bei Cube leben muß.

Mich wunderst schon das ausgerechnet bei Cube immer so ein Zirkus bezgl. der geplanten Liefertermine entstehen.
Das oben erwähnte Argument, daß man dann schon fast wieder ein Vorjahresmodell fährt ist gar nicht soweit hergeholt. Schließlich steht die nächste Eurobike in nur 5 Monaten vor der Tür!

Bei Specialized gibt es sowas nicht, mein "altes" SX Trail war damals schon im Dezember unter meinem Hintern.


----------



## Peter-S (3. April 2009)

Sehe ich auch so  die lackierten sehen zwar neu schick aus, aber nach einem Jahr macht sich der Lack dann doch dünne...
Mein altes Stereo sah nach 3 Jahren am Unterrohr fast neuwertig aus und so macht das Freude B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (3. April 2009)

So war heut mal noch beim Dealer hab mir mein neuen met kaos abgeholt und gleich nochmal nachgefragt wegen stereo. Hat sich soweit alles bestätig was wir gestern schon wusten die Rahmen sind wohl schon zurückgeschickt worden die neuen sollen dann kw 16 ankommen kw 17 soll montiert werden und KW 18 dann beim Händler stehen. Was meint ihr hab mein Händler noch nich drauf angesprochen wäre n kleiner Preisnachlass drin? Ich mein mein Händler kann ja nix für? Wäre nur trotzdem net schlecht weil ich eh schon den Vollen Preis bezahl 3299 und die Lieferterimsache wäre da ja evlt. n gutes Argoment um mir evlt. 3 % barzahlerrabatt zu geben. 

Achso auf die Vermeintlichen Stahlflexleitungen hab ich ihm auch nochmal angesprochen und er hat mir eigentlich auch nochmal bestätigt das wenns Stahlflex seinen solltten sie auf jedenfall mit irgend nem Kunststoff nochmal ummantelt wären denn sowas baut wohl kein Hersteller an seinen Bikes das Nackte Metall würde viel zu schnell den Lack und den Rahmen angreifen.

pea<e - schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

also ich hab auch nochmal recherchiert. dier R1 hat wohl ganz normale kevlargewebe-ummantelte bremsleitungen.

preisnachlass ist wie bei autos. ein bisschen sollte von vornerein gegeben werden. und jetzt erst recht


----------



## schrader999 (3. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> hmm um ehrlich zu sein die hier weil ich dachte diese hier sind nur bei den Modellen mit alu lenker verbaut da diese angeblich ne andere Punktuelle Kellemmung haben und die Schaumstoff eine radiale also somit für carbonlenker geeignet.
> 
> gruz< schlicki



Die von Dir geposteten Schaumstoffgriffe heissen Cube RAce Gripp. Text auf der Originalverpackung: WARNING DO NOT USE WITH CARBON HANDLEBARS.

Bin schon gespannt welche die mir zum Austausch schicken.


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Die von Dir geposteten Schaumstoffgriffe heissen Cube RAce Gripp. Text auf der Originalverpackung: WARNING DO NOT USE WITH CARBON HANDLEBARS.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt welche die mir zum Austausch schicken.



Hmm stecks ja nich drin ich bin nur davon ausgegangen weil das auf dem Bild mit den Schaumstoffgriffen zu sehende Bike is ja das AMS HPC R1 CARBON und das hat natürlich auch nen Carbon Lenker " Syntace Duraflite Carbon Oversized". Demzufolge müssten das schon die richtigen Griffe auf dem Bild da sein. 100% sicher is das natürlich nich.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## chrisNOM (3. April 2009)

ich warte auch bis mein händler mal anruft das es da ist.....sollte eigtl diese woche sein 

PS: Die neuen Votec Bikes sind online  http://votec.com/votec/ das V.XM wäre nen alternative vorrausgesetzt die können liefern.


----------



## LiNgOtT (3. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> PS: Die neuen Votec Bikes sind online  http://votec.com/votec/ das V.XM wäre nen alternative vorrausgesetzt die können liefern.



Das V.XM sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus.
Auch die Ausstattung ist ganz ordentlich.
Zumal man sich im Konfigurator sein Bike selber zusammenstellen kann. 
Aber über die Lieferzeiten habe ich auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (4. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich von dem Simplon Lexx TRA? Das liegt preislich zwar leicht über dem Stereo R1, bietet aber auch eine echt gute Ausstattung. Und das es ja online einen Händler gibt, der einem direkt einen "Bestprice" anbietet, landet man da bei 3.199 EUR. Das ist doch echt mal ne Alternative. Und so wie ich das online sehe, sind die auch direkt verfügbar


----------



## Fränki__ (4. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ....wÃ¤re n kleiner Preisnachlass drin? Ich mein mein HÃ¤ndler kann ja nix fÃ¼r? WÃ¤re nur trotzdem net schlecht weil ich eh schon den Vollen Preis bezahl 3299â¬ und die Lieferterimsache wÃ¤re da ja evlt. n gutes Argoment um mir evlt. 3 % barzahlerrabatt zu geben.



Wann hast Du denn ein Bike bestellt? Mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir im Oktober einen "FrÃ¼hbestellerrabatt" von ~16% eingerÃ¤umt - dh. ich zahl "nur" 2350â¬ und ich bekomm den CarbonschmutzfÃ¤nger gratis dazu.
Verhandle auf jeden Fall nach - er sollte sich doch etwas flexibler zeigen, eben auch wegen der Lieferzeit!

Hab mir eben auch mal das Votec angeschaut und konfiguriert, wÃ¤re dann bei Ã¤hnlicher Ausstattung wie das The One bei knapp 2600â¬.
Allerdings hat mich der "RahmengrÃ¶Ãe-Rechner" etwas verunsichert, bei einer KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe von 187cm und einer SchrittlÃ¤nge von 92cm spuckt er eine RahmengrÃ¶Ãe von 56cm aus. Dies wÃ¼rde 22" entsprechen - haben allerdings das Stereo in 20" geordert - hoffentlich passt dat 

Als Alternative werfe ich mal noch das Rocky Mountain Altitude in den Raum - optisch eher gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig und preislich eh vÃ¶llig indiskutabel. Soll aber angeblich ein bomben Fahrverhalten haben?!


----------



## CTD (4. April 2009)

Weiße Sattelstütze bekommt man beim STEREO dann, wenn man es sich explizit wünscht bzw. wenn der Händler das bei Cube für seine Bikes ordert. Allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass diese leichter zerkratzen. Danke an dieser Stelle für die Info von meinem Händler weil Cube dazu hier nicht in der Lage war.

Anderer Punkt: Ich bin schwer dafür, dass CUBE sich bei allen STEREO 2009-"Nichtfahrern" durch einen gratis Dämpferschutz entschuldigt. Finde es nämlich zum Kotzen, dass ich bei diesem Traumwetter das Bike noch nicht habe


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. April 2009)

@Fränki

Moin, ich hab mein R1 am 13.01.09 bestellt musste auch als Sicherheit für den Händler was anbezahlen "1000" hab leider zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht über einen Nachlass verhandelt. Weil es das Erste Bike war was ich bei ihm kaufe und ich den Händler bis dato noch nicht Kannte. Was meinst ihr denn könnt ich da noch nachverhandeln Händler mögen das ja net so. Aber angesichts der Lieferschwierigkeiten von Cube müsste da doch noch was gehen. 

@CTD

Wegen den weissen parts am r1 muss ich doch gleich Montag nochmal beim mein Dealer anrufen das er das bei cube nochmal bescheid sagt das ich weisse parts möchte. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Fränki__ (4. April 2009)

..ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert! Er kann höchstens Nein sagen.

1000 Anzahlung find ich schon hart, ich habe 200 angezahlt und bin auch Neukunde bei meinem Händler vor Ort. Der hätte sich sogar mit 100 zufrieden gegeben.
Meines Erachtens ist dies kein sonderlich professionelles Geschäftsgebaren. 1000 Anzahlung und dann mehr wie acht Wochen Lieferverzug, der freut sich ein zweites ".....loch" und arbeitet mit Deinem Geld.


----------



## KlausHe (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe mein 2009er-Stereo bei Rabe Bike in München am 6.3. (2009  )  bestellt. Am Fr. habe ich Bescheid bekommen, dass ich es am Mo. abholen kann. Hat 1 Monat gedauert, bis das Ding da war.

Dazu eine Frage: was hat es mit den Rahmenproblemen auf sich?
Muss ich mir bei meinem Stereo Sorgen machen?

Grüsse
KlausHe


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert! Er kann höchstens Nein sagen.
> 
> 1000 Anzahlung find ich schon hart, ich habe 200 angezahlt und bin auch Neukunde bei meinem Händler vor Ort. Der hätte sich sogar mit 100 zufrieden gegeben.
> Meines Erachtens ist dies kein sonderlich professionelles Geschäftsgebaren. 1000 Anzahlung und dann mehr wie acht Wochen Lieferverzug, der freut sich ein zweites ".....loch" und arbeitet mit Deinem Geld.



Hmm ja ka ich find den Laden und die Leute schon ziehmlich io is auch so der Größte bei mir in Rostock mit zwei Geschäftstellen in der city und auch der einzige Cube Händler von daher. Anzahlen sollt ich eigentlich 800 also ca. 25% hab dann ne glatte Summe hingelegt war mir in dem Moment egal und Arbeiten tun die damit auch net das Geld wurde in nen Umschlag gepackt und als sicherheit eben hinterlegt. Also ich werd mal mein Glück versuchen noch n Rattat rauszuschlagen mal gucken ob und auf wieviel er sich einlässt. Schaut zwar immer doof aus nachzuverhandeln aber nützt ja nix wenn ich hier less das bis zu 16% gewährt werden is das schon krass. Da möcht man auch n Stück vom Kuchen.

@KlausHe

Hi, also laut Cube aussagen betrifft es nich die Rahmen Bikes die schon ausgeliefert wurden sind. Die Rahmen werden halt auftragsgefertigt und bei cube durchlaufen die dann natürlich auch Kontrollen ob alles dem cube spezifikationen und Fertigungstoleranzen entspricht. Das schien wohl bei einer Masche nich der Fall zu sein und deswegen worden die Rahmen wieder Retour geschickt und um neue anzufertigen, das bestrifft laut Cube ausagen eben nur Rahmen die noch nicht ausgeliefert waren. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## CrossTec (4. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mein 2009er-Stereo bei Rabe Bike in München am 6.3. (2009  )  bestellt. Am Fr. habe ich Bescheid bekommen, dass ich es am Mo. abholen kann. Hat 1 Monat gedauert, bis das Ding da war.
> 
> ...



Kommt wohl auf das Modell an?
Allerdings hat mir "mein" Cube-Dealer gestern sein 5 Stereos gezeigt. Habe aber nicht auf die Modellreihe(n) geschaut! Sind auch schon alle verkauft!


----------



## KlausHe (5. April 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auf das Modell an?
> Allerdings hat mir "mein" Cube-Dealer gestern sein 5 Stereos gezeigt. Habe aber nicht auf die Modellreihe(n) geschaut! Sind auch schon alle verkauft!




Ist ein Stereo SE (ganzen Link kopieren!): http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263


----------



## FM27 (5. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> Ist ein Stereo SE (ganzen Link kopieren!): http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263


 
Welche Farbe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlausHe (5. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe???




black anodized - wie auf dem Foto des Links


----------



## weltklasse (5. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> black anodized - wie auf dem Foto des Links



Hast du ein Glück. Ich habe meins auch bei Rabe im Januar bestellt (in weiß), und ich habe immer noch keins. Jetzt wurde ich schon das zweite mal vertöstet das es nächste Woche bestimmt da ist ...... Ich habe diese ständigen Lügen langsam satt :kotz:
Die sollen einfach mal ehrlich sagen wann es da ist, denn ich werde auch nicht glücklicher wenn man mir ständig falsche angaben gibt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht so ganz das die bei Rabe nicht von Cube erfahren wann die Räder wirklich da sind.
LG


----------



## KlausHe (5. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück. Ich habe meins auch bei Rabe im Januar bestellt (in weiß), und ich habe immer noch keins. Jetzt wurde ich schon das zweite mal vertöstet das es nächste Woche bestimmt da ist ...... Ich habe diese ständigen Lügen langsam satt :kotz:
> Die sollen einfach mal ehrlich sagen wann es da ist, denn ich werde auch nicht glücklicher wenn man mir ständig falsche angaben gibt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht so ganz das die bei Rabe nicht von Cube erfahren wann die Räder wirklich da sind.
> LG



hi weltklasse,
januar ist echt lange  . in welchem rabe-laden warst du?
kopf hoch, dafür ists auch in weiß 

kh


----------



## acid-driver (5. April 2009)

ich glaube von den weißen ist noch garkeins ausgeliefert worden oder?


----------



## Peter-S (5. April 2009)

Ich habe jetzt endlich meine erste Tour mit meinem umgebauten 09er Stereo hinter mir 

Hier mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
- Die "Probleme" mit dem LRS kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (85Kg lebendgewicht). Der LRS ist genial stabil, spurtstark und beschleunigt irre. Kein Vergleich zum alten Stereo!!!
- Ärgerlich ist die Änderung, dass der Plattformhebel sich nun unten befindet und man sich noch mehr strecken muß... wohl weider eine Einsparungsmaßnahme .. 
 - Zum Hinterbau ist noch zu sagen, das er noch softer zu werke geht und den Federweg "sinnvoller" nutzt, eindeutig ein Plus.
- Was leider in schnellen Kurven immer noch ein Problem ist, ohne "deutlichen Nachdruck" geht nichts, zwar besser wie beim alten Stereo, aber immer noch nicht optimal für meinen Geschmack.
- Zugverlegung ist echt sinnvoll gelöst worden!! Lob!!!
- der Rahmen sieht einfach genial organisch gut aus B)

Im Fotoalbum sind die neuen Fotos nach dem Umbau.


----------



## marty7 (5. April 2009)

Die weißen kommen die Woche.

Das schwarze fährt sich schon mal sehr gut

So long...


----------



## weltklasse (6. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> hi weltklasse,
> januar ist echt lange  . in welchem rabe-laden warst du?
> kopf hoch, dafür ists auch in weiß
> 
> kh



Belgradstr, habs aber in weiß bestellt und da sind ja scheinbar noch überhaupt keine ausgeliefret worden.
LG


----------



## james.fox (6. April 2009)

Also hab heute mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Er ließ sich zu überhaupt keinen präzisen Aussage bzgl. des Liefertermins hinreissen. Leider scheint es so, als dass man wirklich nicht abschätzen kann, wann welches Rad bei Cube produziert wird. Laut ihm treten die Tolarenzprobleme am Hinterbau auf.
Wollte eigentlich dann schon mit Rabattforderungen kommen, aber dann schlug er vor, mir ein Leihrad bereitzustellen. Ab Donnerstag hab ich dann ein älteres Stereo 
So lässt sich die Wartezeit leicht verschmerzen! Kann dann auch unmittelbar den Vergleich altes stereo <-> 09'er modell ziehen. 
Hoffe dass alle anderen die noch warten auch irgend eine Lösung finden und vor allem dass sich das Warten lohnt!
Grüße max


----------



## acid-driver (6. April 2009)

james.fox schrieb:


> ...aber dann schlug er vor, mir ein Leihrad bereitzustellen...



das macht nicht jeder.  und das, wo der händler eigentlich auch nix dafür kann.

im prinzip kann er ja auch keine klare aussagen machen, wann das bike kommen könnte. wie es aussieht, weiß cube es selber noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (6. April 2009)

Hallo zusamen,

ich habe heute von Cube auf meine folgende Frage per Mail auch direkt eine Antwort bekommen:

_Guten Tag,

ich habe bei meinem Händler im November ein Stereo R1 bestellt. Aktuell weiß keiner, wann denn nun die Probleme mit den Rahmen im Griff sind und wann eine Lieferung realistisch ist. Da ich auch mal wieder biken möchte, tendiere ich aktuell zu einem Storno der Bestellung. Ich möchte Sie daher bitten, mir einen verbindlichen Termin zu nennen, wann ich mit dem bestellten R1 (white n black in 18") rechnen könnte.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mühe._


Hallo,

Es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Sie so lange auf Ihr Bike warten müssen

Im Moment erfolgt die Auslieferung der Stereos frühstens KW 18.
Einen 100%-verbindlichen Termin können wir Ihnen leider nicht nennen.

Wir sind aber sehr bemüht, die Bikes bis spätestens Mitte Mai auszuliefern.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ihr Cube Team



Offen gestanden bin ich gerade ganz knapp davor, die Sache zu stornieren. Ich denke, wir sollten hier eher vom dem "spätestens" ausgehen - das sind dann noch mal 4-6 Wochen. Das ist einfach sauschade.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch mal sagen, was ihr meint und was ihr von dem Simplon Lexx TRA haltet.

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## chrisNOM (6. April 2009)

Habe heute auch mit meinem Dealer telef. weil das stereo ja angeblich letzte woche kommen sollte.....er meinte frühstens ende april / mitte Mai lieber nochmal nachfragen da Cube die termine immer wieder verschiebt.

So kann man kein Geld verdienen...mir tut schon der A**** weh weil ich gestern mein Baumarktrad durch die Prärie gejagt habe 

Würde ja auch nen Canyon nehmen nur da siehts nicht besser aus mit liefern!


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. April 2009)

Mitte Mai JA NE IST KLAR... JA NE NICHTS IST KLAR!!! das wäre echt zum K...tzen. Mir gehts auch so das mir dieses Jahr irgendwie kein Anderes Bike gefällt ausser das Stereo da stimmt für mich alles Ausstattung preis und style eben. Alternative wäre evlt noch das Simplon Dozer oder Canyon Nerve aber bei ersteren müsste man schon paar Scheine Mehr Drauf legen um eine Ähnliche Edle Ausstattung zum haben und bei Canyon schauts ja numal auch net besser aus mit Lieferterminen. Naja ich bleib mal positiv und hoffe das es noch was bis zur 18ten Kw wird. 

@Peter-S schöne Bilder>

gruz<schlicki


----------



## chrisNOM (6. April 2009)

wie siehts aus mit dem ams125? gefällt mir immer besser!


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2009)

Empfinde ich eher als faulen Kompromiss. Klar, das AMS ist nicht schlecht,  aber ich würde mich ärgern wenn dann 4 Wochen später die geileren Stereos zu haben sind.


----------



## chayenne06 (6. April 2009)

Also mir reichts auch langsam!! 
da soll es im februar geliefert werden, jetzt hat mein händler KW 16 gesagt, was nächste woche wäre. wenn ich aber das von euch eben lese, kann es wohl mai werden???  
was soll dass denn?
also mit 4 wochen länger warten hab ich ja gerechnet...und nächste woche wollte ich eigentlich mit dem neuen wls stereo die trails in der eifel rocken... und jetzt???? 
fällt wohl alles flach, zumindest mit dem stereo.
ist voll mies.

aber ein anderes bike kommt mir irgendwie auch nicht in die tüte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (6. April 2009)

da die K18 zuerst kommen sollten wurde mir angeboten es vor ort auf "the one" umzubauen um weiteren Wartezeiten aus dem weg zu gehen.....naja Ostern Sonne und kein "richtiges" Bike!


----------



## weltklasse (6. April 2009)

Ich bin wirklich von Cube enttäuscht! Wieso meldet sich hier im Forum eigntlich keiner von denen? Hat keiner von denen die Eier sich mal hier den Kunden zu stellen? Unglaublich!!!
LG


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2009)

..mir fehlt da spontan noch eine schicke Alternative ein - Lapierre Zesty 514 - könnte vielleicht mein Stereo-Ersatz geben!?!


----------



## EinerVonVielen (6. April 2009)

Hi,

beim Fritzz 09 auch Liefertermin Mitte Mai.

Die neuen Votec vielleicht auch eine Alternative?

Gruß


----------



## chrisNOM (6. April 2009)

bei votec habe ich schon angerufen 2-6wochen je nach ausstattung.  dort komme ich beim V.XM mit Fox Dämpfern auf rund 2350euro. Ist recht akzeptabel!


----------



## ...Radl da (6. April 2009)

Servus wie wärs den mit nem Specialized Enduro SL Comp FSR 2009 als Alternative zum Stereo; bin kurz davor mein Stereo zu stonieren,, was haltet ihr vom Specialized ??


----------



## acid-driver (6. April 2009)

das speci hat einer meiner mitbiker, sehr geiles teil 

wobei das votec auch gut aussieht.

mal bei votec gefragt, welche ausstattung die in 2 wochen zusammenbauen können?


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2009)

Speci ist prima  - aber kann preislich nicht mit Cube konkurrieren.


----------



## FM27 (6. April 2009)

Also wenn mein Rad wie abgesprochen die Woche nicht kommt stoniere ich . Glaube nicht das Cube die Probleme so einfach in den Griff bekommt . Wenn so eine grosse Menge der Rahmen mangelhaft waren werden nie im Leben die nächsten alle tip top sein . Dazu muss der Arbeitsprozesse optimiert und eine Quallitätskontrolle vor Ort in China erfolgen .Das wird Dauern und bevor ich den Sommer ohne Rad da stehe geh ich zur Konkurenz


----------



## marty7 (6. April 2009)

Wenn man sich das Stereo vorgenommen hat, dann sin Alternativen wirklich faule Kompromisse.

Das sage ich aus Erfahrung, denn ich habe selbst auf das erste bis knapp ende Mai 06 gewartet... Und im Juni ist es gekommen.

Das Ghost war für'n Arsc* was ich mir geholt habe

Also Geduld junge Padawans! Ihr werdet mit einem Sahnerad belohnt!!!

Grüße

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ...Radl da (6. April 2009)

Inwiefern kann es nicht mir cube konkurrieren; hat ne Fox Talas RL Federgabel                          Avid Elixir bremsen und meiner Meinung nach bessere Laufräder als das Stereo Kostet halt 2600,-


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (6. April 2009)

...Radl da schrieb:


> Inwiefern kann es nicht mir cube konkurrieren; hat ne Fox Talas RL Federgabel                          Avid Elixir bremsen und meiner Meinung nach bessere Laufräder als das Stereo Kostet halt 2600,-



Ich hab eins. Aber das Aktuelle ist ohne Specieigene voll geile Doppelbrückengabel bei gleichem Preis, eigentlich schade. Ich möcht nicht mehr drauf verzichten, zumal ich den Service bei Specialized erste Sahne finde, allerdings nur wenn der Händler will und das Hirn benützt. Die sind echt sehr kulant.
Wenn schon Cube dann ein Fritzz!


----------



## ...Radl da (6. April 2009)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Ich hab eins. Aber das Aktuelle ist ohne Specieigene voll geile Doppelbrückengabel bei gleichem Preis, eigentlich schade. Ich möcht nicht mehr drauf verzichten, zumal ich den Service bei Specialized erste Sahne finde, allerdings nur wenn der Händler will und das Hirn benützt. Die sind echt sehr kulant.
> Wenn schon Cube dann ein Fritzz!


Ja gut dein Bike ist aber nicht mehr all mountain tauglich, suche eine alternative zum Stereo aber im All mountain Bereich


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (6. April 2009)

...Radl da schrieb:


> Ja gut dein Bike ist aber nicht mehr all mountain tauglich, suche eine alternative zum Stereo aber im All mountain Bereich



Das kommt drauf an wie schnell du den Berg rauf willst. 
Hier auf alle fälle noch mein persönlicher AM-Favorit, der leider völlig zu unrecht, oder gott sei dank, in den diversen Zeitschriften viel zu wenig beachtet wird:
Simplon Dozer
http://www.simplon.com/Index2.asp?land=aut


----------



## chrisNOM (7. April 2009)

dann werfe ich dieses mal noch in den raum welches 1kg leichter wie das stereo und schlauchlos ist:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm


----------



## pseudosportler (7. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt endlich meine erste Tour mit meinem umgebauten 09er Stereo hinter mir
> 
> Hier mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
> - Die "Probleme" mit dem LRS kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (85Kg lebendgewicht). Der LRS ist genial stabil, spurtstark und beschleunigt irre. Kein Vergleich zum alten Stereo!!!



Es hat wohl auch niemand was gegenteiliges behauptet, nur wen die Felge eine 17 Mulweite hat ist sie zu schmal um das potenzial eines 2,4" Reifen voll aus zu nutzen, da kann man genauso gut ein 2,25" fahren und hat keine schlechteren Fahreigenschaften bei weniger Gewicht.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Kinematik (7. April 2009)

marty7 schrieb:


> Das Ghost war für'n Arsc* was ich mir geholt habe



Hi,

was hattest du fürn Ghost? Und warum wars`t du unzufrieden?

Grüße


----------



## marty7 (7. April 2009)

Ach, ein damaliges ERT Enduro, viel zu Groß geholt und war auch zu schwer...

Schade, dass das mit der Lieferverzögerung leider doch stimmt

Werde mal am WE testen on das beim Schwarzen auch so ist...

So long...


----------



## KlausHe (8. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück. Ich habe meins auch bei Rabe im Januar bestellt (in weiß), und ich habe immer noch keins. Jetzt wurde ich schon das zweite mal vertöstet das es nächste Woche bestimmt da ist ...... Ich habe diese ständigen Lügen langsam satt :kotz:
> Die sollen einfach mal ehrlich sagen wann es da ist, denn ich werde auch nicht glücklicher wenn man mir ständig falsche angaben gibt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht so ganz das die bei Rabe nicht von Cube erfahren wann die Räder wirklich da sind.
> LG




hi weltklasse,

noch was: hast du schon öfters bei rabe gekauft? hast du das thema rabatt angesprochen? inwieweit besteht deiner meinung nach spielraum?

viele grüsse
kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (8. April 2009)

Hi, Männers hier nochmal n kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Stahlflex an der R1 Bremse hatte letzte Woche mal dierekt Formula Angemail und nachgefragt. Hier mal das Feedback

"Dear Mr X,
the tube of our R1 brake is not Stahlflex, it is a standard tube 
& the standard one on R1 is colour grey  otherwise you can find it also in black

Don't hesitate to contact us again for any further problem

Best Regards
Formula srl "

Denke mal damit wurden alle Klarheiten beseitig. Und Zwecks Rabatt hmm ich hab leider auch verschwizt nach nen Rabatt zu fragen als ich mein R1 Bestellt hatte werd es aber jetzt nächste Woche mal nachholen angesichts der Lieferschwierigkeiten müsste da eigentlich schon was gehen. Andere user berichten von Rabatte um die 10 -16 % ob und wieviel mal bekommt hängt dann sicher auch vom Verhandlungsgeschick ab schätz ich mal wovon letzteres leider nich alt zu stark bei mir ausgeprägt ist leider.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## weltklasse (9. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173142

Ohne Worte,
vielleicht sollte Cube einmal verstehen das das ein Ärgernis für die Kunden ist! Jedes Jahr das selbe und immer sind Anderen (Zulieferer,...) schuld. Die solleten es echt mal auf die Reihe bekommen und ihre Räder pünktlich ausliefern und sich nicht immer hinter irgendwelchen Ausreden verstecken, man hätte ja wirklich verständnis wenn so etwas EINMAL vorkommt, aber es ist ja jedes Jahr das selbe!
LG


----------



## acid-driver (9. April 2009)

kauft doch einfach woanders...


----------



## Morrison (9. April 2009)

Also gegen meine eigentliche Überzeugung bleibe ich nun aus verschiedenen Gründen bei meinem Cube Stereo R1. Ich kann aber versprechen, dass es das letzte Cube war und könnte mir gut vorstelen, dass das andere von euch ähnlich sehen.

Die spinnen doch - hier ist ein Forum, in dem ich als Hersteller kostenlos Trouble Shooting betreiben kann. Die hätten nur einmal ganz offen posten sollen, wie es ist. So sind wir jetzt alle unseren Händlern auf die Nerven gefallen, haben die Hotline bei Cube besetzt und sind total stinkig.
Mir tun auch echt die kleinen quqlaifizierten Läden leid, die jedes Jahr wieder dieses Mist mitmachen müssen und nix dafür können. Und dann werden die im Zweifel noch mit Stornos bestraft.

Jetzt hoffe ich neben all dem, dass mein viel zu langes Warten dann mit einem tollen Bike wenigstens kompensiert wird. Der Rest ist nämlich echt Lidl-Niveau. Wobei Lidl wahrscheinlich wenigstens ein kostenloses Upgrade anbieten würde.

Fehlt nur noch, dass das Ding kommt und ein halbes Kilo mehr wiegt, als angegeben. Dann können die sich die Schleuder direkt wieder abholen.

Mann, mann, mann...


----------



## acid-driver (9. April 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, dass das Ding kommt und ein halbes Kilo mehr wiegt, als angegeben...



...wovon du ausgehen kannst.


in meinen augen habt ihr cube schon viel zu viel zeit gelassen.

mir wollten sie damals auch aus 10 tagen 1,5 monate machen. da hatte ich dann aber garkeine lust drauf...


----------



## Geschu (9. April 2009)

Erstmal Hallo an alle!!! Bin neu im Forum und fang gerade erst an das biken für mich zu entdecken!!!

Hab auch gleich mal ne Frage zu dem '09er Stereo: Wie gravierend ist der unterschied zu dem '08er. Ich meine ich weiß das sich die Geometrie geändert hat und der Rahmen imho deutlich besser aussieht, aber ist es auch vom Fahren her viel besser? 

Ich habe nähmlich ein '08er Stereo für einen annehmbaren Preis bei einem Händler gesehen und bin unentschlossen ob ich auf das '09er warten oder zuschlagen soll.

Da ich ein neuling auf dem bike-Sektor kann ich mir gut vorstellen das ich den zu dem '08er wahrscheinlich eh nicht bemerken würde.

Danke für eure Antworten!!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Hallo und Willkommen 
Für mich ist der gravierenste Unterschied die Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes mehr zur Buke-Mitte hin. Bei mir macht sich das durch die weit heraus gezogene Sattelstütze besonders bemerkbar ... wenn Du also kurze Beine hast, dann merkst Du das vielleicht gar nicht LOL 
Das 08er vermittelte etwas Traktoren-Feeling von der Sitzposition, das 09er eher PKW-Feeling... so würde ich das umschreiben 
Vielleich hilft Dir das. Byby


----------



## schrader999 (9. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen
> Für mich ist der gravierenste Unterschied die Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes mehr zur Buke-Mitte hin. Bei mir macht sich das durch die weit heraus gezogene Sattelstütze besonders bemerkbar ... wenn Du also kurze Beine hast, dann merkst Du das vielleicht gar nicht LOL
> Das 08er vermittelte etwas Traktoren-Feeling von der Sitzposition, das 09er eher PKW-Feeling... so würde ich das umschreiben
> Vielleich hilft Dir das. Byby



Hi,

wie lange ist denn der Vorbau an deinem 09er? Haste den wechseln lassen?


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Nein, es ist der originale Vorbau mit 105mm Länge. Den brauchst Du auch, da für meinen Geschmack immer noch nicht genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist und man in schnellen Passagen gut aufpassen muss  dass das Rad da hinläuft wo es hin soll!


----------



## Geschu (9. April 2009)

Der Sattel dürfte bei mir an einem 20" Stereo auch recht weit draußen sein mit meinen 1,90m (Beinlänge ~89cm). Bin das 20" '08er Probegefahren und muss sagen das ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl darauf gefühlt habe und mir das "Traktor-Feeling" nicht wirklich aufgefallen ist.

Kann man denn pauschal sagen das ich bei dem 2009er Stereo ebefalls eine Rahmengröße von 20" benötigen würde, da ich z.B. das Cube AMS 125 in 22" nehmen würde, da ich mich auf ihm doch besser gefühlt habe als auf dem 20". 

Grüße


----------



## schrader999 (9. April 2009)

Am R1 18" ist der 90er dran. 105 er gibt es nicht als F119. Bin gerade zwischen 110 und 120er hin und hergerissen. Finde den 90er entschieden zu kurz.


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Mit "Traktor-Feeling" meinte ich auch kein unangenehmes Gefühl, eher souverän tronend...  Das 09er ist eher "couchig".. 
Bei der Beinlänge empfehle ich Dir wirklich eine Probefahrt an einem steilen Stück, das Du fahren würdest. Dann schau mal, was das 08er Stereo macht, oder ob Du einen Kampf mit dem hecklastigen Teil hast...
Ich würde das 20er nehmen. Du bist zwar 6cm größer aber die Beinlänge unterscheidet sich nur um 1cm. Fahr mal das 09er in 20".


----------



## schrader999 (9. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Die von Dir geposteten Schaumstoffgriffe heissen Cube RAce Gripp. Text auf der Originalverpackung: WARNING DO NOT USE WITH CARBON HANDLEBARS.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt welche die mir zum Austausch schicken.



Griffe wurden ausgetauscht. Cube verbaut am Carbonlenker die Race Gripp. Komisch, da auf der Verpackung explizit steht, dass sie nicht für CArbonlenker geeignet sind.


----------



## Fränki__ (9. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern!!!!

Mein Stereo The One in 20" ist wirklich heute gekommen ich glaub es kaum 
Das Gewicht liegt übrigens im original Zustand bei 13,92 kg  zumindest mit der Waage meines Händlers.

Ach ja, die Kiste schaut in 20" richtig geil aus - ähnlich schnuckelig wie mein SX Trail


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Komisch, meins war leichter.. hast Du auch die Luft aus den Reifen gelassen 

Viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## chrisNOM (9. April 2009)

bis morgen abend muss der fahrbericht vorliegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (9. April 2009)

Wie schwer ist Deins denn? Vielleicht muß mein Händler seine Waage eichen lassen


----------



## Fränki__ (9. April 2009)

Fahrbericht folgt umgehend, muß noch meinen Tacho montieren, dann gehts morgen auf "Kreuzigungs-Tour" 

Allerdings ist meine Bremse hinten bescheiden bis gar nicht entlüftet. Mein Händler war heute so im Stress, daß machen wir nächste Woche.


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

13,5 Kg oder ,6 ich habe es schon einmal hier geschrieben. Es war eine industrielle elektronische Waage mit 2 Nachkommastellen.
Überraschend war für mich, dass es exakt das gleiche Gewicht war zwischen meinem 06er Stereo und dem 09er (übrigens mit der gleichen Waage gewogen) - das nenn ich mal Fortschritt


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Fahrbericht folgt umgehend, muß noch meinen Tacho montieren, dann gehts morgen auf "Kreuzigungs-Tour"
> 
> Allerdings ist meine Bremse hinten bescheiden bis gar nicht entlüftet. Mein Händler war heute so im Stress, daß machen wir nächste Woche.



Dreh mal an der Druckpunktschraube. Es kann sein, dass sich da mit dem "Entlüften" gibt.


----------



## Peter-S (9. April 2009)

Geschu schrieb:


> Der Sattel dürfte bei mir an einem 20" Stereo auch recht weit draußen sein mit meinen 1,90m (Beinlänge ~89cm). Bin das 20" '08er Probegefahren und muss sagen das ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl darauf gefühlt habe und mir das "Traktor-Feeling" nicht wirklich aufgefallen ist.
> 
> Kann man denn pauschal sagen das ich bei dem 2009er Stereo ebefalls eine Rahmengröße von 20" benötigen würde, da ich z.B. das Cube AMS 125 in 22" nehmen würde, da ich mich auf ihm doch besser gefühlt habe als auf dem 20".
> 
> Grüße



Schau mal unter www.michels-bike-shop.de unter Downloads. Da findest Du einige Informationen wie:

  Cube Drehmomente

  Cube Dämpfereinstellungen

  Vordruck - Berechnung von Rahmengroesse !!!


----------



## Fränki__ (9. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Dreh mal an der Druckpunktschraube. Es kann sein, dass sich da mit dem "Entlüften" gibt.



Danke, aber so intelligent war ich auch schon  hat aber nix gebracht.
Trotzdem danke für den Tip


----------



## zeKai (10. April 2009)

Freut mich zu sehen das noch Stereos ausgeliefert werden  So kann ich immernoch darauf hoffen meines im April zu bekommen...


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2009)

also ich hatte am montag mal bei cube angefragt (ne mail an den technischen support geschickt). gestern kam die antwort dass sie auf die rahmen warten und noch nicht wissen ob sie die bikes produzieren können. 
und sie rechnen mit KW 18! 
also warten, warten, warten....


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich bin der Konstantin, komme aus Enniger in Westfalen und werde demnächst 30 Jahre alt/jung..

Bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen als ich nach " Cube Stereo 2009 Lieferzeiten " gegooglet habe und stelle fest, dass mehr oder weniger alle nach Monaten noch auf ihr Stereo warten.

Speziell scheint dies ein Problem bei den 20" in white/black ein Problem zu sein! Cube antwortete mir gestern per Mail und vertröstete auf frühestens 18KW bis spätestens Mitte Mai!
In schwarz hat mein Händler sie schon stehen; merkwürdiger Weise mit LX Schalthebel statt XT und DT Swiss 1600 statt Sunringle... liefern die wie es Ihnen gerade passt? Naja verzichte gerne auf XT Hebel wenn ich dafür statt Sungringle DT Swiss 1600 bekomme.

Blöd, dass es Preis/Leistungs technisch keine gescheiten Alternativen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (10. April 2009)

ich überlege jetzt schon das AMS 125 zu nehmen......das gibts sofort.


----------



## LiNgOtT (10. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> ich überlege jetzt schon das AMS 125 zu nehmen......das gibts sofort.



Also wenn du schon vom Stereo Abstand nehmen solltest dann würde ich an deiner Stelle einen scheiß tun und wieder ein Cube bei kaufen.
Wie ich finde sollte man denen mal richtig einen Denkzettel verabreichen und mal bei den bekannten MTB Zeitschriften anklopfen, dass mal ein Artikel über diese Katastrophe geschrieben wird.

Aber vermutlich dürfen oder wollen die Zeitschriften sowas garnicht machen weil die sonst keine Testbikes mehr zur Verfügung bekommen.

Ganz im Ernst. Das was Cube abzieht sollte irgendwie Konsequenzen für Cube haben.Nur leider können die es ja mit uns machen.


----------



## schrader999 (10. April 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> Ich bin der Konstantin, komme aus Enniger in Westfalen und werde demnächst 30 Jahre alt/jung..
> 
> ...



Aufpassen, der XPW 1600 wiegt keine 1600 Gramm. Gibt es hier nen Fred dazu.


----------



## chrisNOM (10. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon vom Stereo Abstand nehmen solltest dann würde ich an deiner Stelle einen scheiß tun und wieder ein Cube bei kaufen.
> Wie ich finde sollte man denen mal richtig einen Denkzettel verabreichen und mal bei den bekannten MTB Zeitschriften anklopfen, dass mal ein Artikel über diese Katastrophe geschrieben wird.
> 
> Aber vermutlich dürfen oder wollen die Zeitschriften sowas garnicht machen weil die sonst keine Testbikes mehr zur Verfügung bekommen.
> ...



Vom Prinzip her hast du recht....Nur schau mal in den Canyon Fred..... nix anderes dort.
Der einzigste der mir von heut auf morgen ein Bike besorgen konnte war der Giant Händler.


----------



## LiNgOtT (10. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her hast du recht....Nur schau mal in den Canyon Fred..... nix anderes dort.
> Der einzigste der mir von heut auf morgen ein Bike besorgen konnte war der Giant Händler.



Nun halt dich fest 
Ich hatte vor dem Stereo ein Canyon AM 7.0 SE bestellt gehabt. Nachdem die mir jede Woche gesagt haben dass es zu Vrzögerungen kommt habe ich es nach 2 Monaten Wartezeit wieder abbestellt!
Nun warte ich seit 6 Monaten auf das Stereo!

Ist alles eine riesen große Verarsche!
Werde mir sicherlich kein Cube oder Canyon mehr in diesem Leben kaufen!


----------



## captain_j (10. April 2009)

> also ich hatte am montag mal bei cube angefragt (ne mail an den technischen support geschickt). gestern kam die antwort dass sie auf die rahmen warten und noch nicht wissen ob sie die bikes produzieren können.
> und sie rechnen mit KW 18!
> also warten, warten, warten....



... wie jetzt: ob sie die Bikes produzieren können? überhaupt? oder bis KW 18? ... auf einmal bekommen sie es gar nicht mehr hin, das wäre ja noch schöner.

Frag mich nur was die Herrschaften bei Cube von September bis März machen?? ... dachte in dieser Zeit werden die Bikes getestet und überprüft damit sie Feb./März alle produziert werden können? 
und auf einmal Anfang April kommen die drauf das die Rahmen nicht halten, dass ist doch ein Witz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (10. April 2009)

Mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite war vorrätig im Laden bzw. wäre bei einer Bestellung innerhalb von einer Woche da gewesen. 

Mein Händler konnte mir für das Cube Stereo dagegen keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. April 2009)

Ob es was bringt, wenn alle mal ordentlich dampf bei Cube ablassen?

Ich für meinen Teil habe das eben getan; mal gespannt ob es ne Antwort gibt... Ein Upgrate oder Preisnachlass wäre doch das mindeste, was Cube anbieten sollte, wenn Sie nicht eine Vielzahl an Kunden verlieren möchten!


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Aufpassen, der XPW 1600 wiegt keine 1600 Gramm. Gibt es hier nen Fred dazu.


Das wusste ich nicht; werde gleich mal den Fred aufsuchen und nachlesen!

Danke für die Info...


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2009)

also dass war der genaue text meiner mail von cube:

leider haben wir noch keine genaue Information, ob wir die Räder bauen können.
Wir denken aber, dass wir die Räder leider erst KW 18 ausliefern können da wir noch keine Rahmen im Haus haben.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständniss und hoffen, dass wir die Bikes so schnell wie möglich ausliefern können.



Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ihr Cube Team

jetzt könnt ihr selber überlegen was genau der text zu bedeuten hat 

ich für mich weiß nur dass ich auf das stereo warten werde!
andere lady bikes mit mehr federweg, die evtl. momentan verfügbar wären, haben für das geld bzw. den preis den ich bekomme, nicht die super ausstattung die das stereo hat!! und mein händler ist da auch super kompetent, und kann ja auch nichts dafür. 
toll finde ich es natürlich nicht was sich cube da leistet.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. April 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also dass war der genaue text meiner mail von cube:
> 
> leider haben wir noch keine genaue Information, ob wir die Räder bauen können.
> Wir denken aber, dass wir die Räder leider erst KW 18 ausliefern können da wir noch keine Rahmen im Haus haben.
> ...


 
Also mir hat man geantwortet, dass es Ihnen sehr leid täte so lange auf das bike warten zu müssen und eine 100%tige Aussage wann die Bikes kommen nicht getätigt werden könne. Frühestens jedoch in der 18KW...
bemüht wäre mann allerdings die Bikes bis Mitte Mai zu liefern!

Eine für mich bodenlose Unverschämtheit.... Würde ich so arbeiten wäre ich meinen Job längst los!

Wer genug Geld hat, dass Risiko abzufedern komplette Produktionschargen neu zu produzieren, sollte m.E auch in der Lage sein dirket in Deutschland zu produzieren... auch wenn die Lohnkosten höher sind!

Wäre letztendlich preiswerter


----------



## EinerVonVielen (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mal sagen das Cube nur abgewartet hat,bis der Rohalupreis wieder sinkt. Von wegen Rahmenprobleme. http://www.rohstoff-welt.de/news/artikel.php?sid=4985

Gruß


----------



## Fränki__ (10. April 2009)

So, hier mein erster (kurzer) Fahrbericht:

Bin heute auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs gewesen, da gehts am Anfang recht heftig hoch - also ProPedal rein und los. Was soll ich sagen, war schon fast Hardtail-Feeling 
Das Radl geht richtig gut nach vorne. Die Gabel hatte ich nicht abgesenkt, wobei am Ende der Steigung schon ein wenig Druck auf den Lenker nötig war um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.

Bergab gings dann mit offenem ProPedal richtig los, wobei ich als Clickie-Neuling und noch nicht richtig eingebremsten Oros "etwas" vorsichtiger war. Der kleine Trail fühlte sich aber ähnlich gut an wie mit meinem SX Trail - Top!!! Die kleine Sprünge machten richtig Spass. Wobei ich am Setup noch etwas feilen muß.

Zur Rahmengeometrie in 20": Bin 1,87 mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm - die Sattelstütze habe ich auf Maximum ausgezogen - passt soweit ganz gut aber ein "kleiner" Zentimeter mehr und es wäre perfekt.

Kleine Frage an die restlichen THE ONE Besitzer - welche Farbe haben denn Eure Bremssatteladapter???
Laut Cube Katalog sollten die beim schwarzen One ja rot eloxiert sein, meine sind leider schwarz  vielleicht bin ich ja zu pingelig, aber das kommt im Katalog schon gut mit den roten Elox Teilen.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> So, hier mein erster (kurzer) Fahrbericht:
> 
> Bin heute auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs gewesen, da gehts am Anfang recht heftig hoch - also ProPedal rein und los. Was soll ich sagen, war schon fast Hardtail-Feeling
> Das Radl geht richtig gut nach vorne. Die Gabel hatte ich nicht abgesenkt, wobei am Ende der Steigung schon ein wenig Druck auf den Lenker nötig war um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.
> ...


 
Du bist echt zu beneiden... ist denn sonst alles so wie im Katalog ausgelobt ( Komponenten ) ?


----------



## schrader999 (10. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> So, hier mein erster (kurzer) Fahrbericht:
> 
> Bin heute auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs gewesen, da gehts am Anfang recht heftig hoch - also ProPedal rein und los. Was soll ich sagen, war schon fast Hardtail-Feeling
> Das Radl geht richtig gut nach vorne. Die Gabel hatte ich nicht abgesenkt, wobei am Ende der Steigung schon ein wenig Druck auf den Lenker nötig war um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.
> ...



Die am schwarzen R1 sind auch schwarz, obwohl hier Bremse und Alu-Spider rot sind.


----------



## schrader999 (11. April 2009)

Zur Info:

Hab gerade mal das schwarze R1 Carbon in 18" gewogen,

13 kg, mit XTR-Pedalen, Tune Carbon-Flaschenhalter, Sigma BC2006 Tacho-Gedöns, SRAM Kasette ausgetauscht durch XTR 11-34.
Also ohne das extra-Zeugs schätze ich Bike ohne Pedale hat 12,6-12,7 kg.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlausHe (11. April 2009)

Hallo Cubeler,

habe dieser Tage das 2009er-Stereo das erste mal "ausgeführt". Mein letztes MTB ist wohl 10 Jahre her, ich muss sagen, vom Fahrgefühl hat sich schon einiges getan . Bei ein paar Dingen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, was ich davon halten soll:

1. Eiern: man hebt das Stereo am Vorbau ein paar cm hoch und schubst das Vorderrad an, damit es sich ordentlich dreht. So, nun bremst man mit der Vorderbremse und zwar so, dass man die Vorderbremse gaaaaanz langsam immer ein wenig mehr zudrückt, bis man merkt, dass der Bremsbelag langsam Kontakt mit der Bremsscheibe bekommt. Nun ist es aber bei meinem Cube so, daß offenbar die Bremsscheibe etwas "eiert". Bei ganz leichtem Zudrücken, bei dem sich das Vorderrad noch weiter dreht, hat die Bremsscheibe in etwa nur 3/4 der Drehung Kontakt mit dem Bremsbelag. Man hört ja, wenn die Bremsscheibe Kontakt mit den Bremsbelägen hat.
Ist das normal?

2. Summen: Als ich bergab gefahren bin, habe ich manchmal so eine Art hochfrequentes summendes "Vibrieren" wahrgenommen (das war nicht das Gesurre der breiten Fat Alberts). Bei meinem alten MTB mit V-Brakes gab es das auch. Dachte damals immer, das käme von den Bremsbacken: bei nicht genau eingestellten Bremsen z.B. auf einer Seite am Vorder- oder Hinterrad hatte ich eine Bremsbacke, die zu nahe am Laufrad ist im Verdacht. Als ich das beim Fahren auch am Stereo bemerkt habe, kam mir das seltsam vor.

3. Klackern: ihr kennt doch bestimmt das Geräusch, das bei billigen MTBs oft auftritt, wenn der Umwerfer vorne nicht richtig eingestellt ist und die Kette im obersten Gang daran schleift. Wenn das etwas mehr streift, dann "klackert" das ziemlich. So, bei meinem Stereo hört man, wenn ich das Rad rollen lasse _ohne in die Pedale zu treten_ eine Art Klackern, das ähnlich klingt. Außerdem eiert das Klackergeräusch auch etwas, d.h. es ist nicht ganz gleichmäßig.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Sind alle drei Punkte normal oder sollte ich dem Händler das Teil auf den Tresen knallen?

Viele Grüsse
KlausHe


----------



## Fränki__ (11. April 2009)

@KlausHe:

zu 1: Das ist bei Scheibenbremsen relativ normal, vorallem wenn sie noch neu- und nicht eingebremst sind.

zu 2:  

zu 3: Das "eiernde Klackern" kommt von Deinem Hinterrad und nennt sich Freilaufnabe.


----------



## schrader999 (11. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> Hallo Cubeler,
> 
> habe dieser Tage das 2009er-Stereo das erste mal "ausgeführt". Mein letztes MTB ist wohl 10 Jahre her, ich muss sagen, vom Fahrgefühl hat sich schon einiges getan . Bei ein paar Dingen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, was ich davon halten soll:
> 
> ...



zu 1: Denke das ist normal, wenn es sich in Grenzen hält.

zu 2: weiss nicht.

zu 3: Welchen LRS hast Du? XPW 1600? Schon mal probiert ob das ungleichmässige Klackern vom Freilauf der Nabe kommt?


edit: Fränki war schneller, aber zumindest deckungsgleich


----------



## KlausHe (11. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> @KlausHe:
> 
> zu 1: Das ist bei Scheibenbremsen relativ normal, vorallem wenn sie noch neu- und nicht eingebremst sind.
> 
> ...




Hallo Fränki, 

vielen Dank für deine Antworten!

zu 1: hatte vor dem Kauf noch eine Probefahrt gemacht und das Vorderrad hatte (mantelbedingt) optisch geeiert, daher hatte ich den üblen Verdacht... Wäre aber bei einem 2.400 Euro Bike ein Witz.

zu 2: natürlich hat das Stereo keine Bremsbacken wie früher die V-Brake-Bikes, aber irgendwoher muß das Geräusch kommen. Kann es sein, dass je nach Untergrund, Geschwindigkeit etc. Vibrationen das Geräusch erzeugen, weil bestimmtem Frequenzen getroffen werden?

zu 3: bei "Standard"-Rädern hört man ja beim Dahinrollen ohne treten dieses typische vom Ton eher hohe etwas "klickende" Geräusch. Ich war beim Stereo überrascht, weil es sich erstens "asymmetrisch" anhört und zudem einen recht tiefen Klang hat.
Aber wenn das so ok ist...


----------



## schrader999 (11. April 2009)

nochmal zu 3: das tiefe asymmetrische Klackern, genauso hört sich mein XPW 1600 auch an. Hat mich auch überrascht. Der XPW1800 hat nämlich das metallische helle Klickern. Händler meinte das sei ok so.
Zumindest besteht die Hoffnung, dass bei XPW 1600 und 1800 nicht nur die Aufkleber anders sind (obwohl die Naben gleich aussehen)


----------



## KlausHe (11. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> zu 1: Denke das ist normal, wenn es sich in Grenzen hält.
> 
> zu 2: weiss nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo schrader999,

zu 1: wie genau sind diese "Grenzen"? Ich meine, ab wann ist das nicht mehr normal bzw wie kann ich das erkennen?

zu 3: ja, ist der XPW 1600. Von einer freilaufenden Nabe habe ich keine wenig Plan... Wo kann ich mich einlesen?


----------



## Peter-S (11. April 2009)

Nach meiner gestrigen Ganztagestour versuche ich nun meine Eindrücke zum neuen 20" 2009er Stereo vorzustellen. Damit eine Einschätzung meiner Eindrücke vorgenommen werden kann, hier noch meine "Maße": 1,84cm, 88cm Innenbeinlänge, 84 Kg

*Reifen - Laufräder*
Die Reifen zeigen einen guten Grip und kleben auch in schnellen Kurven bis an die Haftgrenze gut. Dann allerdings reißt abrupt die Haftung ab und "der wilde Drift" beginnt. Den Rollwiderstand empfinde ich als gering, fahre allerdings auch mit rund 2,6 bar Druck H/V. Den Fat Albert Front empfinde ich besser als den in der Vergangenheit eingesetzten "Universal-Albert". 
Die Laufräder empfinde ich als stabil mit minimalen Schleifgeräuschen an der 203er Scheibe bei extremem seitlich abkippendem Wiegetritt. Besonders  herausragend finde ich die Beschleunigung, die sicherlich mit leichteren Reifen (Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4) noch deutlicher Ausfallen dürfte. Sicherlich ist die Felge nicht die  Breiteste, aber ich hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Eindruck, dass der Reifen auf der Felge "walgte", aber das kann auch noch kommen, wenn der Reifen ein wenig "weicher", in Folge von Verschleiß und Dehnung, geworden ist.
Der Freilauf XPW 1600 LRS klackern DT-gewohnt leise asymetrisch vor sich hin.

*Gabel - Dämpfer*
Die Fox Talas RLC 140 in Verbindung mit der QR15 Steckachse ist super stabil und über jeden Stabilitätszweifel erhaben. Die Funktion ist wie erwartet sehr gut und je schneller und ruppiger es zur Sache geht, umso souveräner verrichtet sie ihren Dienst.
Allerdings bewege ich mich mit einigen Einstellungsfunktionen am "unteren Ende der Skala", d.h. Low Speed Einstellung ist bei mir ganz offen. Die Zugstufe steht nach dem total geöffneten Punkt auf der Position 2 und die Druckstufe ist eh ganz offen.
Die Talas Höhenabsenkung funktioniert ebenfalls gut, allerdings würde ich dem Ingenieur das Gehalt streichen, der den Verstellknopf entworfen hat. Schlechter kann man es wohl nicht machen und ich bemitleide alle diejenigen, die mit kurzen Handschuhen fahren. Die kantigen kurzen Griffe sind der Horror und ich überlege schon, wie ich diesem ein Ende bereiten kann. FOX sollte sich schämen, so etwas abzuliefern. Die Funktion die ich am häufigsten einsetze derart misserabel auzustatten.
Die Drehrichtung der Absenkung hat sich auch geändert und führt zu Beginn zu ein wenig Verwirrung, aber nach ein paar Anstiegen klappt es dann 
Der Dämpfer RP23 arbeitet angenehm und im Plattformmodus habe ich die Einstellungsposition 3 gewählt. Das hält den Hintern annähernd wippfrei im Wiegetritt.

*Schaltung*
Als alter SRAM X-Fan bin ich ein wenig über die XT-Trigger enttäuscht. An das kurze knackige Schalten kommen die XT-Teile bei weitem nicht heran und lassen sich für jeden Schaltvorgang eine gefühlte Ewigkeit zeit. Das Shadow-Schaltwerk arbeitet präzise.

*Bremsen*
Ich habe die Forumla THE ONE gegen meine Lieblings-XT iVm. einer 203er Frontscheibe eingetaucht. Daher spare ich mir hier weitere Eindrücke.

*Fahrwerk*
Das Fahrwerk ist sehr neutral und gutmütig, aber nicht quirlig agil. Die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks nehme ich relativ weich vor, um den gesamten Federweg hinten wie vorne nutzen zu können. Gabel und Dämpfer harmonieren hier gut miteinander und vermitteln ein sicheres Gefühl auch bei schnellen Passagen. 
Im schnellen Wechsel auf dem Singletrail bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist bei Richtungswechseln einiges an "Hand- und Körperarbeit" zu leisten. Im Sprung ist das Stereo auch gutmütig stabil, was die Lage angeht und überrascht auch hier nicht unangenehm.
Die Sitzposition ist nochmals aufrechter geworden gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell, ohne aber ergonomisch Nachteile mit sich zu bringen. Subjektiv habe ich den Eindruck mehr "Druck" auf die Pedale zu bekommen und im Zusammenspiel mit der neuen Hinterbaugeometrie mehr Vortrieb zu erzeugen. Apropos Hinterbau. Der arbeitet sensibel beruhigend im Hintergrund und zeigt sich schluckfreudig ohne ein Wegsacken oder eine Progression verspüren zu lassen.
Die Zugverlegung ist abgesehen vom obersten Haltepunkt des linken Umwerferzugs perfekt. Dieser erste Haltepunkt ist für meinen Geschmack zu weit nach unten gerutscht und führt dazu, dass der Zug einen zu großen Bogen schlägt und so an der Gabelbrücke scheuert. Ich habe den Zug insgesamt bereits um 1 cm gekürzt, allerdings brachte das nicht den gewünschten Effekt.
Die Sitzhöhe insgesamt hat deutlich abgenommen. Tänzelte ich auf dem alten Stereo aufgesessen auf den Zehenspitzen umher, so kann ich nun fast den gesamten Fuß abstellen. In Wurzelpassagen ist daher Vorsicht geboten in welcher Position sich die Kurbel beim Überfahren nun befindet.

*"Lackschutz"*
Am Unter-, Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze habe ich eine dünne schwarze Folie angebracht, um die Schäden durch den Steinflug ein wenig im Grenzen zu halten. Verwendet habe ich dabei eine Folie ORACAL - Banner Cal - 451. In 3cm Streifen geschnitten fällt sie nicht sofort auf (siehe Fotos dazu in meinem Fotoalbum).
Wer Interesse hat, dem kann ich gegen eine kleine Kostenbeteiligung so einen Streifen zuschicken (100x3 cm), da ich von der Folie noch etwas habe.


----------



## Eddi70 (11. April 2009)

@KlausHe

 zu 2: wenn sich das Geräusch blechern anhört und es bei zügigem Slalomfahren noch deutlicher wird ist es vermutlich die Scheibe die "singt". Da hilft bei der Formula eine stärkere Feder an den Belägen. 

Gruss


----------



## Geschu (11. April 2009)

@Peter-S

Warum hast du die "The One" gegen die XT-Bremse ausgetauscht. Ich dachte immer das die The One besser ist als die XT. Stehe nähmlich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung vor der Frage XT oder The One, da ich die K18 net so toll find.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (11. April 2009)

Geschu schrieb:


> @Peter-S
> 
> Warum hast du die "The One" gegen die XT-Bremse ausgetauscht. Ich dachte immer das die The One besser ist als die XT. Stehe nähmlich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung vor der Frage XT oder The One, da ich die K18 net so toll find.



1. Mag ich keine ultragiftigen DOT Flüsigkeiten und 
2. habe bisher nie ein Problem mit einer XT gehabt
3. ist die Ergonomie über jeden Zweifel erhaben (ich gebe zu, auch die Formula liegt gut in der Hand
4. der Verschleiß minimal ist und nicht 2 Sätze Beläge bei einer Transalb/p schreddere
... daher XT


----------



## Peter-S (13. April 2009)

Fahrradständer fürs Stereo??
Der alte Ständer, der über die Kappen des Schnellspanners sich stülpte, funktioniert ja bei der Steckachse leider nicht mehr 
Welchen Fahrradständer benutzt Du?


----------



## schrader999 (13. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Fahrradständer fürs Stereo??
> Der alte Ständer, der über die Kappen des Schnellspanners sich stülpte, funktioniert ja bei der Steckachse leider nicht mehr
> Welchen Fahrradständer benutzt Du?



Ich hab mir mal den Hinterbauständer 4239 von Bike-Components geordert. Mals sehen ob er passt. Kostet auf alle Fälle nicht die Welt.


----------



## Peter-S (13. April 2009)

..hmmm finde leider unter #4239 nichts. Schick doch mal den Link oder Namen. Danke.


----------



## schrader999 (13. April 2009)

Hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4239_Hinterbaustaender.html


----------



## Peter-S (13. April 2009)

Ok, da bin ich mal gespannt was Du berichtest. Könnte eine Alternative sein zum Umbau des alten Ständers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (14. April 2009)

so endlich mal etwas positives: heute beim Händler, nach Telefonat mit Cube, konnte er mir versichern das ich bei der ersten Auslieferphase der weißen Stereos dabei bin.
Und übernächste Woche sollte es nun wirklich losgehen. 

Schwarze Stereos konnte ich vor Ort schon begutachten, und für alle die noch gar keines gesehen haben: das warten wird sich lohnen -es sind alleine die schwarzen noch 10x hübscher als auf Bildern.

lg


----------



## LiNgOtT (14. April 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> so endlich mal etwas positives: heute beim Händler, nach Telefonat mit Cube, konnte er mir versichern das ich bei der ersten Auslieferphase der weißen Stereos dabei bin.
> Und übernächste Woche sollte es nun wirklich losgehen.



So ein Zufall!
Genau das selbe hat mein Händler auch gesagt 

Alles Bla Bla.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> So ein Zufall!
> Genau das selbe hat mein Händler auch gesagt
> 
> Alles Bla Bla.


Danke Cube; mein Händler auch!

Bleibe dabei... vor Mai geht da überhaupt nichts! 
Wenn nun wirklich die, die bereits im Okt. 08 bestellt haben zuerst beliefert werden frage ich mich wann die Spätentscheider beglückt werden. Im Juni, Juli


----------



## LiNgOtT (14. April 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Wenn nun wirklich die, die bereits im Okt. 08 bestellt haben zuerst beliefert werden frage ich mich wann die Spätentscheider beglückt werden. Im Juni, Juli



Wenn es um die Cube Lieferzeiten geht dann bitte nicht vergessen das Jahr anzugeben.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. April 2009)

lingott schrieb:


> wenn es um die cube lieferzeiten geht dann bitte nicht vergessen das jahr anzugeben.


 
2011............ :d


----------



## Peter-S (14. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Treat "Bestellungen - Lieferzeiten" ?


----------



## fhmuc (14. April 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Leute die schon das 2009er Modell haben: bei meinem Stereo ist zwischen Steuerrohr und Steuersatz eine kleiner Spalt (auf dem Foto oberhalb des silbernen Rings), in dem sich jetzt der Dreck sammelt, das Gleiche am unteren Ende des Steuerrohrs - ist das normal bzw. ein Problem?  







Grüße,
fhmuc


----------



## flyingstereo (14. April 2009)

In dem Spalt sollte normalerweise ein O-Ring sitzen und verhindern dass Dreck eindringt. Manchmal "quillt" der etwas raus aber ganz fehlen sollte er eigentlich nicht.


----------



## KlausHe (14. April 2009)

@ fhmuc: in dem spalt (also direkt oberhalb des etwas dickeren silbernen ringes) ist bei meinem 2009er stereo so eine art schwarzes gummiband drin (gute 10 cm drunter oberhalb des unteren silberen ringes genauso). wenn ich mit den fingern etwas fester von oben nach unten drüberstreiche, flutscht das gummiband an der stelle aus der ritze.

wo hast du das bike gekauft?

____


noch ne andere frage: habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein stereo im laden auch vorne den fat albert REAR verpasst bekommen hat. was würdet ihr machen?

grüsse
klaus


----------



## acid-driver (14. April 2009)

zum laden fahren und den reifen tauschen lassen.

oder telefonisch klären, dass du den reifen abmachst und die dir einfach einen für vorne im tausch geben, dann musst du das rad nicht mitschleppen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlausHe (14. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> zum laden fahren und den reifen tauschen lassen.
> 
> oder telefonisch klären, dass du den reifen abmachst und die dir einfach einen für vorne im tausch geben, dann musst du das rad nicht mitschleppen...




hi acid-driver,
da ich grundsätzlich davon ausgehe, dass ich auch das bekomme, was angegeben ist (webseite etc.), hab ich nicht weiter drauf geachtet, als ich das bike mitte letzter woche abgeholt habe. am we habe ich dann eine tour gemacht, von daher ist der reifen schon benutzt. andererseits ist es nicht mein problem, wenn die was falsch draufmachen...


----------



## schrader999 (15. April 2009)

Ich glaub auch da fehlt der O-Ring. Kann auf deinem Foto keinen erkennen. Sollte direkt über dem silbernen Ring liegen.


----------



## fhmuc (15. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch da fehlt der O-Ring. Kann auf deinem Foto keinen erkennen. Sollte direkt über dem silbernen Ring liegen.



Dann werde ich mal bei meinem Händler vorbeischauen....


----------



## Janus1972 (15. April 2009)

also, neue infos. angeblich haben die bei den white'n black jetzt auch noch probs mit der farbe. das lacken ist wohl komplizierter als erwartet. ich kann euch aber trösten. mein dealer vertreibt auch liteville. vor september bekommt er KEINE 09er 301 mehr rein. specialized hat ähnliche probs wie cube die kommen im moment scheinbar alle nicht nach.


----------



## LiNgOtT (15. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> also, neue infos. angeblich haben die bei den white'n black jetzt auch noch probs mit der farbe. das lacken ist wohl komplizierter als erwartet. ich kann euch aber trösten. mein dealer vertreibt auch liteville. vor september bekommt er KEINE 09er 301 mehr rein. specialized hat ähnliche probs wie cube die kommen im moment scheinbar alle nicht nach.



                         

Sorry. Aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Vielleicht bleibe ich ja bei meinem Hardtail.
Denn je länger ich warte desto mehr merke ich, dass ein Hardtail auch Spaß bereitet.

Woher hast du diese Info?


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

Abwarten und Teetrinken is ja nich so das Cube jetzt irgendwie gerad n Neues Lackierverfahren einführt ich kann mir nich vorstellen wo die jetzt probs mit den Pulvern haben sollen bist zu Firma die es für Cube macht das Stereo White'n black is ja nich das erste gepulverte Bike von Cube. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## zenodur (15. April 2009)

habe gerade mein stereo the one 18 zoll black abgeholt. 

leute ich kann euch sagen: 6 monate warten hat sich sowas von gelohnt

das warten ist zwar verdammt ärgerlich, aber wenn man es dann in den händen hat... 
...wird man für alles entschädigt

köpfe hoch!


----------



## pumadriver (15. April 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> habe gerade mein stereo the one 18 zoll black abgeholt.
> 
> leute ich kann euch sagen: 6 monate warten hat sich sowas von gelohnt
> 
> ...




Wir sind schon gespannt auf Bilder

Wie groß bist Du wenn ich fragen darf? Wie passt's mit dem Rahmen? Hab mir nämlich auch eins in 18 Zoll bestellt und mittlerweile ein wenig unsicher.


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

So langsam bekomm ich Komplexe ich bin 170 mit Schrittlänge 77 cm hab mein Stereo in 16" bestellt bin ich wohl der Einzige^^.

msg<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (15. April 2009)

So fühl ich mich auch bloß das ich statt 16" das wohl auch recht seltene 22" bestellt habe. 

Ich würde gerne nen 22" sehen wie die Geo ausschaut und ob das Rad nicht zu zerbrechlich wirkt in 22", laut Händler kann es nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## schrader999 (15. April 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> habe gerade mein stereo the one 18 zoll black abgeholt.
> 
> leute ich kann euch sagen: 6 monate warten hat sich sowas von gelohnt
> 
> ...



Gratuliere. Welche Länge hat denn dein Vorbau? Ich meine den am Rad


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> So fühl ich mich auch bloß das ich statt 16" das wohl auch recht seltene 22" bestellt habe.
> 
> Ich würde gerne nen 22" sehen wie die Geo ausschaut und ob das Rad nicht zu zerbrechlich wirkt in 22", laut Händler kann es nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.



Ich bin davon überzeugt das, dass 09er in 22" auf jedenfall kompakter wirken wird schau dir doch nur mal das 20" an das schaut echt super aus ich denke das 22er wird durch das Tiefgezogene Oberrohr doch noch recht Kompakt wirken.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Daniel1977 (15. April 2009)

...ich habe keinen Tag des Wartens bereut. Seit Mitte Februar habe ich gehofft. Heute ist ein Traum wahr geworden. Was könnte das sein....












Grüße
Daniel


----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

So lange hast du auf eine Bremse und eine Kurbel gewartet?
Oder hängt da noch ein Bike dran?


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

Das wären ja echt Unhaltbare Zustände^^ Aber mal ernst bei Seite ich freu mich mit dir wirst bestimmt viel spass mit dem Härlich unfernümpftigen R1 haben. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

Wohl doch ein komplettes Bike
Zeig doch mal Fotos sonst glaubt dir das keiner
Da hat sich das Warten wohl gelohnt.
Welche Größe hast du denn bestellt und was wiegt es, schon gewogen? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß  tobi


----------



## zeKai (15. April 2009)

Scheinen ja einige ihr Rad bekommen zu haben. Wo ich heute meinen Händler nach einem ca. Liefertermin fragte (mit einem verbindlichen Termin rechne ich erst gar nicht, wo der Händler aber nichts für kann)

Bekam ich eine doch relativ positive meldung das er wohl schon schwarze 18 + 20" die letzten tage bekommen hat und es nichtmehr wirklich lange dauern bis ich meines unterm hintern ausführen kann. 



> Ich bin davon überzeugt das, dass 09er in 22" auf jedenfall kompakter wirken wird schau dir doch nur mal das 20" an das schaut echt super aus ich denke das 22er wird durch das Tiefgezogene Oberrohr doch noch recht Kompakt wirken.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Ja ich glaube auch das die abgesenkten rohre bzw. das hydro rohr da einiges gut macht.


----------



## Daniel1977 (15. April 2009)

Hier das komplette Bike. 22 Zoll. Laufräder mit DT Swiss 240s, DT SuperComp und Mavic XM719 von WhizzWheels (1675g).


----------



## zeKai (15. April 2009)

ah vielen dank Daniel1977 nun weiß ich endlich das es auch in 22" richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

Sehr hübsch
Waren die Laufräder da schon dran? Ich dachte das wären diese neuen von DT. Oder hast du die nachträglich drangebaut? Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Daniel1977 (15. April 2009)

...und hier noch die ersten Eindrücke von der kurzen Trailrunde vor der Dunkelheit.

Sitzposition paßt perfekt für mich (1,91m; 93cm Schrittlänge). Mit Sattelauszug von 82cm ergibt sich eine Sattelüberhöhung von knapp 4cm. 

Als Vorbau habe ich mir die 90mm Variante vom F119 montieren lassen. Dadurch sitzt man sehr entspannt und eher aufrecht. Die Neigung zum Steigen des Vorderrades (ohne Gabelabsenkung) ist komplett weg im Vergleich zu meinem 06er Stereo in 20 Zoll.

Mit meinem ersten schnellen Fahrwerkssetting läuft das Rad bereits sehr ruhig über Wurzeltrails. Gegenüber meinem bisherigen RP3 Dämpfer braucht der RP23 ca. 2,5 bar weniger Luftdruck. Fahr nur 8,25 bar (ca. 25% Sag). Sicher nicht schlecht für die Dichtungen.

Die Dämpfung (insbesondere die Zugstufe) ist wie immer bei Fox vorallem am Dämpfer sehr straff. Fahre sie im ersten Einstellungsversuch am Dämpfer komplett offen.

Die Bremsen sind sehr bissig ohne großes Einbremsen. Die Optik ist sowieso sensationell.

Ich werde weiter berichten. Am Samstag muss ich allerdings mit meinem Hardtail erstmal den Marathon in Münsingen hinter mich bringen. Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter paßt, gibts einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht zur Trailperformance.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Daniel1977 (15. April 2009)

Die Laufräder habe ich sofort gewechselt. Der XPW 1600 geht zu ebay.


----------



## weltklasse (15. April 2009)

@daniel1977 Herzlichen Glückwunsch schaut echt super aus 

Das mit dem Lackieren der Rahmen hat mir mein Händler auch gesagt. Die warten auf alle Räder die lackiert sind, vom Harttail bis zum Frizz, in Schwarz wäre alles da. Cube scheint da, oder der Zulieferer, große Probleme zu haben 
LG


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> @daniel1977 Herzlichen Glückwunsch schaut echt super aus
> 
> Das mit dem Lackieren der Rahmen hat mir mein Händler auch gesagt. Die warten auf alle Räder die lackiert sind, vom Harttail bis zum Frizz, in Schwarz wäre alles da. Cube scheint da, oder der Zulieferer, große Probleme zu haben
> LG



Also ne Kinners wenn sich jetzt auch noch was verschieben sollte weil es Probleme mit der Lackierung geben sollte dann is auch irgendwann bei mir der Zenit erreicht und mir Platzt was, Ich der machen doch dick Fett werbung mit ihren Zulieferer der die Rahmen beschichtet. Und was is n Jetzt anders An der Lackierung das die da Probs haben? Naja und ausserdem hab ich acuh schon ein 2009er RR LITENING HPC in Weiss lackiert gesehen das schaut ja so ähnlich aus wie beim Stereo also in Sofern is mir unklar wo die da Probs haben naja mal Abwarten hab kein Bock mein Händler schon wieder aufe Nüsse zu gehen hab gestern erst angerufen wegen der Weissen Sattelstütze.

schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (15. April 2009)

Welche Probleme die mit dem Lack haben, sagen sie wohl nicht? Am Prototyp für die Detailaufnahmen auf der Homepage haben die ja die Farbübergänge nicht ordentlich hinbekommen. Siehe zweites Bild aud der Cube page unter Stereo Details.
Oder evtl auch Probleme mit abplatzendem Lack wie letztes Jahr beim AMS 125 Winning Red.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

Man darf gespannt sein. Ich für mein Teil werd einfach mal abwarten vieleicht schaff ich es nächste Woche mal bei mein Dealer Verbeizuschauen dann müsste es ja schon wieder mehr infos geben da die Bikes ja rein Theoretisch in KW zusammen gebaut werden sollen. 

msg<schlicki


----------



## LiNgOtT (15. April 2009)

Das mit den Bildern auf deren Homepage ist mir schon vor Monaten aufgefallen.
Dachte damals schon, dass es recht peinlich ist solche Bilder online zu stellen.

Mich würde es jedoch auch nicht wundern wenn die Räder am Ende so geliefert werden.
Quasi geliefert wie auf der Homepage gesehen!
Das ist bestimmt so gewollt.

In meinem Tätigkeitsbereich würde man sagen: "Das ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature!"


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. April 2009)

LoL die Firma die die Beschichtung der Rahmen von Cube macht überarbeitet schon seit guten 2 Monaten ihre Internetpresens das geht ja mal fix bei denen. Wenn die auch so erfrig an der Vermeintlichen Problemlösung der Rahmenbeschichtung arbeiten dann aber Prost Malzeit^^.

pea<e


----------



## LiNgOtT (16. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> LoL die Firma die die Beschichtung der Rahmen von Cube macht überarbeitet schon seit guten 2 Monaten ihre Internetpresens das geht ja mal fix bei denen. Wenn die auch so erfrig an der Vermeintlichen Problemlösung der Rahmenbeschichtung arbeiten dann aber Prost Malzeit^^.
> 
> pea<e



Welche Firma macht denn die Beschichtungen für Cube?


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2009)

bezüglich der info mit den lackierungen. die info habe ich von meinem dealer.


----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Welche Firma macht denn die Beschichtungen für Cube?



DIESE hier


----------



## Rolquick (16. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> So langsam bekomm ich Komplexe ich bin 170 mit Schrittlänge 77 cm hab mein Stereo in 16" bestellt bin ich wohl der Einzige^^.
> 
> msg<schlicki




keine panik ich hab mir auch ein 16" bestellt, bin das 18" von 2008 probegefahren - ergo 16" bei 170cm und 77 schrittlänge 

(wir können beide im Auto stehen


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. April 2009)

Rolquick schrieb:


> keine panik ich hab mir auch ein 16" bestellt, bin das 18" von 2008 probegefahren - ergo 16" bei 170cm und 77 schrittlänge
> 
> (wir können beide im Auto stehen



Nu übertreib mal nich

@acid-driver ja genau diese hab den gestern Abend mal ne Mail geschrieben. Antwort ich Zitiere

" Sehr geehrter Herr X,
Leider kann ich zu Ihrem Problem keine Auskunft geben. Diese Carbon Rahmen werden bei uns NICHT bearbeitet.
Bitte wenden Sie sich diesbezüglich direkt an CUBE.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Heike Zehner
Abt.Ltr.Fahrradbeschichtung" 

Die Betonung liegt auf CarbonRahmen ich hab in mein Schreiben Ausdrücklich das Stereo erwähnt... ups aber mit dem Anhängsel R1 Carbon naja die haben wohl auch nich so recht n Plan was Cube Produziert.^^

<schlicki


----------



## LiNgOtT (16. April 2009)

Das ist bestimmt deren Problem im Moment.
Der Übergang vom Rot zu Weiß scheint nicht ganz perfekt geklappt zu haben 

Diese Bilder sind jedoch schon seit über einem halben Jahr auf deren Homepage.
Wenn die damals schon das Problem hatten, dann ist es schon ziemlich traurig, dass die es noch nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (16. April 2009)

das mit der lackierung verstehe ich auch nicht.
Ich meine die haben ja sogar auf ihrer homepage Fotos wo die Farben total verlaufen sind. Da hätte es doch einigen schon auffallen müssen das da was beim lackieren nicht stimmt. 
Die Bilder auf der Seite hätte man auch einfach retouchieren können (oder es ist so gewollt.... was ich ja nicht glaube)

Da bin ich fast glücklich darüber ein schwarzes bestellt zu haben obwohl mir das weiß auch richtig gut gefällt doch habe ich noch ein weißes Cube Attention in MATT weiß und da ist oft dreck dran der nicht so wirklich ab will.. da es matt ist.


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. April 2009)

@LiNgOtT das ist mir auch schon damals aufgefallen da wars mir aber noch egal da ich dachte das es sich eh nur um nen Prototypen handelt das stereo auf der Messe war ja auch sogar etwas anders Lackiert wie auf der Page da war die 3d Box hinten noch in weiss Lackiert. Irgendwie kann ich mir aber nich vorstellen das die immer noch die Probleme mit den Übergängen haben das wäre ja echt Lachhaft oder nich?

<schlicki


----------



## LiNgOtT (16. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ...immer noch die Probleme mit den Übergängen haben das wäre ja echt Lachhaft oder nich?



Es ist lachhaft, dass die jede Woche etwas anderes erzählen.
Und es ist auch lachhaft, dass die ein 2009er Bike erst gegen Mitte 2009 ausliefern können.
Mich wundert da überhaupt nichts mehr.

In dem Cube Handbuch steht warscheinlich auch, dass man das Bike nicht zu lange in der Sonne stehen lassen darf weil sonst der Lack vom Rahmen schmilzt...


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. April 2009)

Naja bisher wurden die Gerüchte mit dem Lack ja noch von niemanden Bestätigt warten wir mal gedulig die Kw 18 ab da sollten ja auf alle Fälle schonmal die ersten stereos in weiss dabei sein. Wenns dann noch keine Stereo gibt kann ich mich immernoch aufregen ansonsten bringt das jetzt erstmal nix ausser Frust. 

alles wird jut<schlicki


----------



## heinz07 (16. April 2009)

hallo leute,

ich bin grad auf das forum getstoßen, weil ich mal wissen wollt ob noch andere kollegen probleme mit der lieferung ihres cube stereo haben. und siehe da, ich bin nicht der einzigste.  nur soviel ich hab das teil mitte september 2008 bestellt und stehe immernoch ohne rad da.  ich komm mir vor als wäre ich in die zone-zeit (DDR) zurück versetzt worden. ich geb meinem händler noch bis nächste woche zeit, dann kann er die mühle behalten (er kann zwar nicht wirklich was dafür, aber ich hab keinen bock mehr auf warten). hat jemand ne ahnung wie die lieferzeiten bei Cannyon sind? 

Gruss


----------



## taly (16. April 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung wie die lieferzeiten bei Cannyon sind?



Pass auf, dass du nicht vom Regen in die Traufe kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (16. April 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich bin grad auf das forum getstoßen, weil ich mal wissen wollt ob noch andere kollegen probleme mit der lieferung ihres cube stereo haben. und siehe da, ich bin nicht der einzigste.  nur soviel ich hab das teil mitte september 2008 bestellt und stehe immernoch ohne rad da.  ich komm mir vor als wäre ich in die zone-zeit (DDR) zurück versetzt worden. ich geb meinem händler noch bis nächste woche zeit, dann kann er die mühle behalten (er kann zwar nicht wirklich was dafür, aber ich hab keinen bock mehr auf warten). hat jemand ne ahnung wie die lieferzeiten bei Cannyon sind?
> 
> Gruss



Schau doch mal auf die Homepage von Canyon unter Expressbikes wenn du davon eins bestellst müsstest es auch idr. innerhalb kürzester Zeit haben weil die Bike sind dann schon auf Lager. Tja und das mit den Lieferverzögerungen is zwar sone Sache aber ich sag mal so es macht jetzt auch kein Großen unterschied ob du das Bike schon im letzten Jahr Sep. bestellt hast oder erst im Januar oder so die von vorn Herein Stand eh Fest das die Stereos nich vor ende Feb- Anfang März frühestens geliefert werden. Und nun komm eben noch n paar wochen Drauf zwecks diverser Probleme das zwar extrem schade und auch ärgerlich für viel die Ihr Bike schon fast verplannt hatten aber was will man machen ausser geduldig sein. Oder eben ein anderes bike Kaufen für mich aber z.Zt keine Alternative so kurz vorm Ziel. 

Ps. ich wollte ursprünglich auch n Canyon Nerve AM kaufen aber als ich das Stereo 09 gesehen hatten wars um mich geschehen. Bei den Nerves wars eher anders rum obwohl das ja super Bikes sind aber irgendwie fehlte mir da im diesen Jahr das gewisse Etwas.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Rolquick (16. April 2009)

@heinz07
welche Farbe und Ausstattung hast du bestellt?
mein Händler sagt auch jede Woche es kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln, aber das schon seit 3 Wochen


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. April 2009)

Ich mein es Gibt ja auch noch andere Bike ausser das Stereo wer garnich warten kann, möchte oder will für mich wären das zb. Simplon dozer, Scott Genuis oder Nerve AM 9 wobei die ersten beiden in Stereo ähnlicher R1 ausstattung indiskutable sind vom Preis her.


----------



## heinz07 (16. April 2009)

ich hab´s als k18 in weiß bestellt. mein größtes problem ist, daß ich mein altes bike ende letzten jahres verkauft hab und nun akut "unterbebiked" bin. 

aber ihr habt ja schon recht. das cannyon nerve wäre für mich halt auch nur ne notlösung, weil ich´s einfach nicht erwarten kann.
wahrscheinlich werd ich die sache nochmal überdenken und dann doch warten. in der zwischenzeit werd ich wohl weiterhin still und leise jeden abend in mein kopfkissen heulen. 

danke, das ihr mich vor einer evtl. fehlentscheidung bewart habt


----------



## Rolquick (16. April 2009)

da gehts dir wie mir, mein altes Bike ging schneller weg als erwartet und jetzt stehe ich ohne da, hab meinen Händler schon gefragt ob mir keins leihen kann - leider nicht, da hilft nur Frust ablaufen


----------



## steppenwolf712 (16. April 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> ich hab´s als k18 in weiß bestellt. mein größtes problem ist, daß ich mein altes bike ende letzten jahres verkauft hab und nun akut "unterbebiked" bin.
> 
> aber ihr habt ja schon recht. das cannyon nerve wäre für mich halt auch nur ne notlösung, weil ich´s einfach nicht erwarten kann.
> wahrscheinlich werd ich die sache nochmal überdenken und dann doch warten. in der zwischenzeit werd ich wohl weiterhin still und leise jeden abend in mein kopfkissen heulen.
> ...



ich gehöre zwar zu den Glücklichen , die schon ein neues Stereo 2009haben (The One in black)...kann dafür aber mit Fug und Recht sagen, daß sich das Warten in jedem Fall lohnt!!!!!


----------



## Rolquick (16. April 2009)

steppenwolf712 pinn doch ein paar Bilder ich hab auch das The One in Black bestellt
kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Fränki__ (16. April 2009)

...ist echt ein Top Bike, warten lohnt sich definitiv.

Das kann denke ich aber nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, war eben bei meinem Händler, der hat heute 3x das schwarze Stereo in 18" bekommen. Allerdings kann ich nichts zur Ausstattung sagen, die Teile waren noch verpackt.

Übrigens, soweit ich informiert bin ist erst eins verkauft!?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (16. April 2009)

Rolquick schrieb:


> steppenwolf712 pinn doch ein paar Bilder ich hab auch das The One in Black bestellt
> kanns kaum noch erwarten



hab ich bereits in verschiedenen threads. Am besten schaust du unter meinen "Fotos".


----------



## linus_78 (17. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne nochmal die Idee mit dem Dämpferschutz aufgreifen.
Ich fände es nur fair von Cube, wenn sie als Entschädigung für über 6 Monate Lieferzeit für jedes Stereo nen Dämpferschutz mit beilegen würden.
Wie könnten wir an Cube herantreten?
Warum meldet sich denn eigentlich keiner der Cube-Vertreter hier im Forum mal zu Wort?
Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es mein letztes Cube gewesen sein (ich warte auf ein K18 in white`n`black)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

linus_78 schrieb:


> Warum meldet sich denn eigentlich keiner der Cube-Vertreter hier im Forum mal zu Wort?


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (17. April 2009)

linus_78 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nochmal die Idee mit dem Dämpferschutz aufgreifen.
> Ich fände es nur fair von Cube, wenn sie als Entschädigung für über 6 Monate Lieferzeit für jedes Stereo nen Dämpferschutz mit beilegen würden.
> Wie könnten wir an Cube herantreten?
> Warum meldet sich denn eigentlich keiner der Cube-Vertreter hier im Forum mal zu Wort?
> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es mein letztes Cube gewesen sein (ich warte auf ein K18 in white`n`black)...


 
Auf Anfragen dieser Art reagiert Cube nicht; schon probiert! Wird mein erstes und letztes sein wenn die nicht ein Stück weit entgegen kommen!

P.S Warte ebenfalls auf K18 in White/black


----------



## schrader999 (17. April 2009)

An diejenigen die ihr Stereo schon haben und auch einen Carbon-Dämpferschutz:
Waren bei Euch Schrauben mit dabei? Ich hab keine bekommen.


----------



## melexis (17. April 2009)

Hallöle!

Bin neu hier im Forum und muss meiner Freude jetzt freien Lauf lassen...

Vor gerade mal einer Woche habe ich das Stereo das erste Mal im Katalog gesehen und heute just drei Händler in der näheren Umgebung abgeklapptert.
Nach den Forumseinträgen hier hatte ich ja mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, aber hab' ich nen Dusel: jeder Händler hatte zwei bis drei schwarze 2009er Stereos in schwarz in 18" und 20" vorrätig (von R1 über K18 und The One war alles dabei).

Ich einfach nicht widerstehen... gekauft: Stereo 2009 The One 18" Black Anodized 

Hab' auch das 20" The One probefahren und hoffe das bei 180cm/89cm meine Entscheidung für das 18" die Richtige war.

Viele Grüße und an die noch wartenden: Ich drück' Euch die Daumen!!!

Tom


----------



## schlupp (18. April 2009)

Als LIefertermin wurde den Händlern von CUBE als frühster Termin immer März/ April genannt. Wie kommt man dann auf 6 Monate? Ich muss auch warten. Aber fair bleiben sollte man schon ein bißchen ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## schrader999 (18. April 2009)

melexis schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum und muss meiner Freude jetzt freien Lauf lassen...
> 
> ...




Warten hier noch welche auf schwarze?? Hab mein ja schon seit 2 Wochen ca und mein Händler hat auch noch welche rumstehen.


----------



## KlausHe (18. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> An diejenigen die ihr Stereo schon haben und auch einen Carbon-Dämpferschutz:
> Waren bei Euch Schrauben mit dabei? Ich hab keine bekommen.




händler hat das ding auf meinen wunsch draufgeschraubt. ich habe es nur kurz am tresen in der verpackung beim stapeln des ganzen krams den ich noch gekauft habe gesehen und dabei nicht näher inspiziert. 20 min später wars am stereo. an schrauben habe ich nicht gedacht (aber mit solchen ist es am bike dran  ). aber bei der flunderdünnen verpackung waren wohl keine dabei.


----------



## KlausHe (18. April 2009)

melexis schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum und muss meiner Freude jetzt freien Lauf lassen...
> 
> ...



bin mit schuhen rund 183-184 bei ca. 84 (ohne schuhe & messmethode canyon-hp) und hab ein 20er stereo mit sattel auf 10 - fühlt sich sehr gut an. diverse rechner im netz spucken bei meinen maßen eher was im (oberen) 19er-bereich aus. cube bietet aber nur 18er oder 20er an.


----------



## jamaku (18. April 2009)

Es ist da: Stereo The One black 18"


 
nach 5 Monaten Wartezeit kann es endlich los gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (18. April 2009)

> Warten hier noch welche auf schwarze?? Hab mein ja schon seit 2 Wochen ca und mein Händler hat auch noch welche rumstehen.



Ja leider.. 22" K18. Evtl nächste Woche endlich :/


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (18. April 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Ja leider.. 22" K18. Evtl nächste Woche endlich :/


 
Wie groß bist Du, dass Du eins in 22" bestellt hast? Bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher ob bei meinen 1,89m und 95cm Beinlänge das bestellte 20" die richtige Wahl war.


----------



## Rolquick (18. April 2009)

oh mann ich warte immer noch auf das schwarze the one in black, 
gibts hier ne reihe war wann was bekommt ?


----------



## David_jcd (18. April 2009)

Ich habe einen Vergleich zwischen 2008 und 2009 stereo gemacht:
Im 2009s modell, sind Kurbel und standover tiefer...


----------



## zeKai (18. April 2009)

> Wie groß bist Du, dass Du eins in 22" bestellt hast? Bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher ob bei meinen 1,89m und 95cm Beinlänge das bestellte 20" die richtige Wahl war.


Ich bin 1,96m habe sehr lange beine im vergleich zum rest  22" ist auf jedenfall mehr als passend habe schon selber ein 22" Cube MTB was ich auf der straße spazierenfahre (Cube Attention) Und in einem laden habe ich nen Cube AMS 125 in 22" ausgetestet war bestens die größe, d.h. der sattel war nur minimal höher als der lenker 20" ist mir einfach zu klein. :/


----------



## Daniel1977 (18. April 2009)

Ich habe seit letzte Woche mein 22 Zoll. Bin 1,91 groß. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm fahre ich einen Sattelauszug von 82cm. Die Sitzposition empfinde ich als nahezu perfekt zum "aktiven" Trailriding. Aktiv heißt für mich vor allem auch, dass ohne Absenken der Gabel an kleinen Anstiegen einem nicht gleich der Lenker ins Gesicht springt.Trotzdem sollte die Sitzposition Sicherheit für technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen vermitteln. 

Das 22 Zoll 2009 fährt sich bei meiner Körpergröße viel besser als das 20 Zoll von 2006.

Der Sattelüberstand beträgt bei mir übrigens knapp 4 cm.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (18. April 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m habe sehr lange beine im vergleich zum rest  22" ist auf jedenfall mehr als passend habe schon selber ein 22" Cube MTB was ich auf der straße spazierenfahre (Cube Attention) Und in einem laden habe ich nen Cube AMS 125 in 22" ausgetestet war bestens die größe, d.h. der sattel war nur minimal höher als der lenker 20" ist mir einfach zu klein. :/


 
Bin das 2008er in 22" Probe gefahren und kam mir vor als würde ich aufm Traktor sitzen... Habe mich dann fürs 20" 2009 entschieden!

Allerdings scheint das 2009er ja ne tiefere Geometrie zu haben! Bin mal gespannt! Ist der Händler eigentlih verpflichtet mir eins in 22" zu bestellen falls das 20" zu klein ist? Wäre ja Wahnsinn das 20"er zu nehmen wenns nicht passt!


----------



## captain_j (18. April 2009)

Bin 2m groß, Schrittlänge 96cm. Ich bekomme klarerweise eines in 22 Zoll. Ich hoffe das geht sich noch aus, mein Händler meinte: ja. 
... ganz raus werde ich die Stütze wohl ziehen müssen.

Frage was genau sind die Probleme bei einer zu großen Sattelüberhöhung?

aber ein "bisschen" zu kleines Bike fährt sich eh viel besser .


----------



## David_jcd (18. April 2009)

Ich will ein bisshen Statistik machen: wer von euch hat das stereo schon bekommen?

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen


melexis
jamaku
 
Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen


Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
David_jcd (schwarz)
Rolquick (schwarz)


Könnt ihr die liste weiteraufstellen?

Danke!


----------



## KlausHe (18. April 2009)

mein senf:

Ich will ein bisshen Statistik machen: wer von euch hat das stereo schon bekommen?

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen


melexis
jamaku
klaushe (schwarz)
 
Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen


Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
David_jcd (schwarz)
Rolquick (schwarz)


Könnt ihr die liste weiteraufstellen?

Danke!


----------



## Mc CUBE (18. April 2009)

Ich will ein bisshen Statistik machen: wer von euch hat das stereo schon bekommen?

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

melexis 
jamaku 
klaushe (schwarz) 
Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

Konstantin 1979 (weiss) 
David_jcd (schwarz) 
Rolquick (schwarz) 


Könnt ihr die liste weiteraufstellen?

Danke!


----------



## EOS (18. April 2009)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Ich will ein bisshen Statistik machen: wer von euch hat das stereo schon bekommen?
> 
> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> 
> ...


----------



## LiNgOtT (18. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen:
melexis 
jamaku 
klaushe (schwarz) 
Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )

Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen:
Konstantin 1979 (weiss) 
David_jcd (schwarz) 
Rolquick (schwarz)
EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008


----------



## Tintera (18. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

melexis
jamaku
klaushe (schwarz)
Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )


Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
David_jcd (schwarz)
Rolquick (schwarz)
EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
Tintera (schwarz K18)


----------



## schrader999 (18. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

melexis
jamaku
klaushe (schwarz)
Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)


Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
David_jcd (schwarz)
Rolquick (schwarz)
EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
Tintera (schwarz K18)


----------



## KlausHe (18. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

melexis
jamaku
klaushe (schwarz - 20")  _--- zus. angabe rahmengr._
Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)


Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
David_jcd (schwarz)
Rolquick (schwarz)
EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
Tintera (schwarz K18)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf712 (18. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> 
> melexis
> jamaku
> ...


----------



## Rolquick (18. April 2009)

KlausHe schrieb:


> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> 
> melexis
> jamaku
> ...


----------



## LiNgOtT (18. April 2009)

Rolquick schrieb:


> KlausHe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> ...


----------



## David_jcd (18. April 2009)

> Bike: Imaginäres Cube Stereo The One 2009... ehm... 2010... 2011... Bei Cube ist man sich noch nicht so sicher wann es geliefert werden soll.





> Bike: Cube Stereo the One Black wenns endlich kommt





> Bike: z.Z. leider keins, aber vielleicht, wenn ich mal groß bin, ein cube stereo k18 2009 in weiß


Eure profile sind phantastisch!!

---------------------


_*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

_

_ melexis_
_ jamaku_
_ klaushe (schwarz - 20")  --- zus. angabe rahmengr._
_ Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )_
_ schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)_
_ steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')_
_ 
*
Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

_

_ Konstantin 1979 (weiss)_
_ David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")_
_ Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")_
_ EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)_
_ Tintera (schwarz K18)_
  LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008


----------



## Fränki__ (18. April 2009)

Ich hab' et auch schon....

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
*
   1. melexis
   2. jamaku
   3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
   4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
   5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
   6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
   7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen
*
   1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
   2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
   3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
   4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
   5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
   6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008


----------



## pumadriver (19. April 2009)

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
*
   1. melexis
   2. jamaku
   3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
   4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
   5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
   6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
   7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen
*
   1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
   2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
   3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
   4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
   5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
   6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)


----------



## Janus1972 (19. April 2009)

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

   1. melexis
   2. jamaku
   3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
   4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
   5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
   6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
   7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen
*
   1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
   2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
   3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
   4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
   5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
   6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
   7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
   8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)


----------



## FM27 (19. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> *Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*
> 
> 1. melexis
> 2. jamaku
> ...


9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )


----------



## zeKai (19. April 2009)

_*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)_
 			 		 	 	 9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
10. zekai (22" K18 Black)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (19. April 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> _*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*_
> 
> _1. melexis_
> _2. jamaku_
> ...


 
Traurig aber wahr....


----------



## N. Schäfer (19. April 2009)

_*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)_
 			 		 	 	 9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
10. zekai (22" K18 Black)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß)


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")



Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
10. zekai (22" K18 Black)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß) 
12. schlickjump3r (16" R1 White'Black bestellt 13.01.2009)


----------



## heinz07 (19. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> 
> 1. melexis
> 2. jamaku
> ...


13. Heinz07 (18" K18 weiß)


----------



## schwalbner (19. April 2009)

14. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08)

Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.


----------



## S-type (19. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")


Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

1. Konstantin 1979 (weiss)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
5. Tintera (schwarz K18)
6. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
10. zekai (22" K18 Black)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß)
12. schlickjump3r (16" R1 White'Black bestellt 13.01.2009)
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_jcd (19. April 2009)

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe  (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube  ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999  (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712  (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki  (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type  ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977  (R1 schwarz 22")


*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera  (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd  (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick  (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai  (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner  (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08)  [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. LinGotT  (20" The One *White'Black*) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver  (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972  (*White'N'Black* 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27  (18" The One *weiss* )
10. EOS  (18" R1 carbon *weiss*)
11. N.Schäfer  (20" The One *weiß*)
12. schlickjump3r  (16" R1 *White'Black* bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07  (18" K18 *weiß*)         
14. Konstantin 1979  (*weiss* )


----------



## Daniel1977 (19. April 2009)

Ich habs auch schon.

22 Zoll. schwarz. R1 Carbon.


----------



## zenodur (19. April 2009)

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe  (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube  ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999  (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712  (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki  (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type  ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977  (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')

*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera  (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd  (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick  (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai  (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner  (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08)  [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. LinGotT  (20" The One *White'Black*) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver  (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972  (*White'N'Black* 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27  (18" The One *weiss* )
10. EOS  (18" R1 carbon *weiss*)
11. N.Schäfer  (20" The One *weiß*)
12. schlickjump3r  (16" R1 *White'Black* bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07  (18" K18 *weiß*)         
14. Konstantin 1979  (*weiss* )


----------



## fhmuc (19. April 2009)

Ich hab auch eines 18" black. Heute habe ich die erste Bergtour auf das Bodenschneidhaus gemacht, auf 1350m liegt am Wegrand zwar noch ein wenig Schnee (siehe Foto), den Forstweg selber hat der Hüttenwirt netterweise freigefräßt  

Mein erster Eindruck: Bergauf klettert das Stereo mit abgesenkter Gabel und Plattform wie mein Hardtail, Vorderrad bleibt schön am Boden, auch bei Steigungen um die 20%. Der Grip am Hinterrad ist mit dem Fat Albert über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Nach den 600hm Downhill ging mein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  Das Stereo fährt Forstwege wie auf Schienen, gibt in den Kurven und beim Bremsen gute Rückmeldung - die Kombination mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer ist einfach perfekt.

Auch wenn es für einige nur ein schwacher Trost ist, ich denke das Warten lohnt sich


----------



## David_jcd (19. April 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eines 18" black. Heute habe ich die erste Bergtour auf das Bodenschneidhaus gemacht, auf 1350m liegt am Wegrand zwar noch ein wenig Schnee (siehe Foto), den Forstweg selber hat der Hüttenwirt netterweise freigefräßt
> 
> Mein erster Eindruck: Bergauf klettert das Stereo mit abgesenkter Gabel und Plattform wie mein Hardtail, Vorderrad bleibt schön am Boden, auch bei Steigungen um die 20%. Der Grip am Hinterrad ist mit dem Fat Albert über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Nach den 600hm Downhill ging mein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  Das Stereo fährt Forstwege wie auf Schienen, gibt in den Kurven und beim Bremsen gute Rückmeldung - die Kombination mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer ist einfach perfekt.
> 
> Auch wenn es für einige nur ein schwacher Trost ist, ich denke das Warten lohnt sich


Irgendwann wird es sich hofffentlich lohnen!
Danke fhmuc!


*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe  (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube  ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999  (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712  (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki  (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type  ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977  (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc  (schwarz 18")


*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera  (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd  (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick  (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai  (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08) [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. LinGotT  (20" The One *White'Black*) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver  (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972  (*White'N'Black* 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27  (18" The One *weiss* )
10. EOS  (18" R1 carbon *weiss*)
11. N.Schäfer  (20" The One *weiß*)
12. schlickjump3r  (16" R1 *White'Black* bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07  (18" K18 *weiß*)         
14. Konstantin 1979  (*weiss* )


----------



## Mohawk (20. April 2009)

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

*1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977 (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc (schwarz 18")


*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08) [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. LinGotT (20" The One *White'Black*) bestellt 01.10.2008
7. pumadriver (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (*White'N'Black* 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27 (18" The One *weiss* )
10. EOS (18" R1 carbon *weiss*)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One *weiß*)
12. schlickjump3r (16" R1 *White'Black* bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07 (18" K18 *weiß*) 
14. Konstantin 1979 (*weiss* ) 
15. Mohawk (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)


----------



## maexx5 (20. April 2009)

grüsse 
kurze zwischenfrage
lohnt der Mehrpreis beim The one gegenüber dem K18
und ist es besser das schwarz eloxierte oder das lackierte. 
das lackierte weiss gefällt mir besser ,hab aber gehört das es probleme mit der lackqualität gibt.


----------



## Peter-S (20. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4239_Hinterbaustaender.html



... und? Wie sieht es aus mit dem Ständer? Taugt er etwas?


----------



## Peter-S (20. April 2009)

maexx5 schrieb:


> grüsse
> kurze zwischenfrage
> lohnt der Mehrpreis beim The one gegenüber dem K18
> und ist es besser das schwarz eloxierte oder das lackierte.
> das lackierte weiss gefällt mir besser ,hab aber gehört das es probleme mit der lackqualität gibt.



Der Mehrpreis lohnt sich alleine schon wegen der Gabel + Steckachse, sowie der Laufräder.
Ich persönlich finde das anodisierte Schwarz perfekt: haltbar und unempfindlich - auf die Jahre gesehen die bessere Wahl


----------



## schrader999 (20. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... und? Wie sieht es aus mit dem Ständer? Taugt er etwas?



Ist noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (20. April 2009)

Hab heute den XPW1600 gewogen.

Wiegt ca 1703 Gramm ohne Achsen. (Daniel 1977 kommt auf ein vergleichbares Gewicht).


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Ich bin Pappa!


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (20. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Ich bin Pappa!


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dass nun auch weiße ausgeliefert werden... Lackierung sieht irgendwie anders aus als auf der Seite von Cube; oder irre ich?


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (20. April 2009)

Habe mich getäuscht... endlos geiles Bike einfach


----------



## David_jcd (20. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Ich bin Pappa!


Schönes Rad, Lingott!
Ich wüsche dich, vier Spass zu haben!!!
Ich will mein auch Stereo!!!
Wir warten auf ein Test...

-----------------------

*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

*1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977 (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc (schwarz 18")
12. LinGotT (20" The One *White'Black*) bestellt 01.10.2008


*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08) [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. Mohawk (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)          
7. pumadriver (*White'N'Black* K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (*White'N'Black* 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27 (18" The One *weiss* )
10. EOS (18" R1 carbon *weiss*)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One *weiß*)
12. schlickjump3r (16" R1 *White'Black* bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07 (18" K18 *weiß*) 
14. Konstantin 1979 (*weiss* )


----------



## schrader999 (20. April 2009)

maexx5 schrieb:


> grüsse
> kurze zwischenfrage
> lohnt der Mehrpreis beim The one gegenüber dem K18
> und ist es besser das schwarz eloxierte oder das lackierte.
> das lackierte weiss gefällt mir besser ,hab aber gehört das es probleme mit der lackqualität gibt.



Glaube nicht, dass es schon Erfahrungen zum Lack vom Weissen (lackiert) gibt. Ein paar Postings weiter oben wurde eines der ersten ausgeliefert.
Es gibt aber andere Klarlackierte von Cube die mit dem glänzenden Lack Probleme hatten (08er AMS125). Ich hab mir deshalb das black anodized geholt. Dass Weisse ist evtl minimal schöner, aber auch dass schwarze ist sehr geil (vor allem als R1, mit rot eloxiert gemischt ).

Wegen Mehrpreis: Kommt wohl darauf an, wieviel dir der Mehrpreis weh tut. Von den Teilen rentierte es sich, aber auch das K18 ist toll. 

Die meisten mit nem K18 wird dir antworten, ist es nicht wert, die mit The One sagen es ist es wert.  Ich würd das The One wegen Bremsen und Gabel nehmen. Carbon-Teile würden nicht den Auschlag geben. Der LRS ist auch nicht so schlecht, wie lange geschrieben wurde. Siehe Postings oben ist er doch wesentlich leichter als immer geschrieben.


----------



## tobone (20. April 2009)

Hab 2 Fragen zum Stereo:
1: Lohnt sich die Fox Tallas mit Steckachse, oder kann man da auch eine normale mit Schnellspanner verbauen und ein paar Gramm sparen (wieviel eigentlich?)
2: Wie kommt ihr mit dem ein- und Ausbau der Laufräder zurecht?(bei Steckachsen)

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## schrader999 (20. April 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hab 2 Fragen zum Stereo:
> 1: Lohnt sich die Fox Tallas mit Steckachse, oder kann man da auch eine normale mit Schnellspanner verbauen und ein paar Gramm sparen (wieviel eigentlich?)
> 2: Wie kommt ihr mit dem ein- und Ausbau der Laufräder zurecht?(bei Steckachsen)
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



zu 1: Kann die Steifigkeit nicht beurteilen, da ich keine mit Schnellspanner habe, aber wenn Dir die Steifigkeit nicht ganz so wichtig ist, dann bist du mit den Steckachsen flexibler lol was Zubehör wie Laufräder, Fahrradträger usw angeht. Die iorientieren sich alle noch an den Schnellspannern. Gewicht weiss nicht.

zu 2:keine Probleme.


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2009)

argh, ein weisser traum ist bei einem papa angekommen. heisst das etwa wir können uns hoffnungen machen dass die störche mit den babys unterwegs sind? wäre ja mal ne schöne nachricht. auf jedenfall riesen neidfaktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (20. April 2009)

Ich werd bekloppt das hät ich ja jetzt fast übersehen. Man sieht das geil aus ick freu mir auf mein r1 wie die Sau. Hoffentlich kommt es auch bald.

@ LiNgOtT und hat sich das lange warten und der Frust gelohnt.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @ LiNgOtT und hat sich das lange warten und der Frust gelohnt.i



Na was heißt gelohnt. Ich finde es nach wie vor eine riesen Sauerei was Cube sich da leistet. 

Klar bin ich froh, dass es endlich da ist und klar ist es auch sau geil aber die Wartezeit ist nicht gerechtfertigt!
Es ist ja keine Maßanfertigung sondern ein Rad "von der Stange".

Aber das Bike ist schon ziemlich genial!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Arbeitstag überstehen und dann wird es mal ausgefahren


----------



## Rolquick (20. April 2009)

Super Bike !! freu mich, sag papa war der Kettenschutz mit dabei ?
und im ersten Bild welcher Zug geht den da unter dem Bike entlang oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus?


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2009)

der zug der unten rum läuft scheint vom umwerfer zu sein. der obere geht nach hinten durch der andere rüber zur scheibe, ergo umwerfer.


----------



## captain_j (20. April 2009)

hey, gratulation super Bike!
noch eine Frage:
schwarzer Sattel, und weiße Stütze? wurde dies von dir extra so bestellt?


----------



## Fritzzer93 (20. April 2009)

@*LiNgOtT* : Warum ist bei der der schwarze Sattel dran? Auf der Cube-seite hat es einen weisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (20. April 2009)

Naja is aber eben nich nur bei cube oder Generell Bikes so wenn ich zb. auf ne Automesse gehe und seh n neues Modell von mir den neuen vw scirocco muss ich im schlechtesten Fall auch noch n hables Jahr warten bis ich ihn haben kann weils bis zur Markteinführung eben noch eine Gewisse Zeit dauert auch wenn er dann schon auf der Messe Steht und ich ihn beim Autohaus bestelle. Manche Sache dauern eben und da wird nich nix dran ändern. Naja jedenfalls glückwunsch zum bike und sei Glücklich das du mit einer der Ersten bist die ihr Stereo bekommen haben einige von Uns müss noch warten aber ich wünsch dir aufjedenfall Spass mit deine neuen sexy Bike, Allzeit eine Gute Fahrt und immer nen Fingerbreit Luft unterm Reifen.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. April 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> @*LiNgOtT* : Warum ist bei der der schwarze Sattel dran? Auf der Cube-seite hat es einen weisen.



schätz mal weils das the one is und die weiss stütze gabs bestimmt auf wunsch dazu. Auf der Page is ja nur das R1 zu sehen mit dem weissen Sattel.

schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (20. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> der zug der unten rum läuft scheint vom umwerfer zu sein. der obere geht nach hinten durch der andere rüber zur scheibe, ergo umwerfer.



Stimmt, der untere Zug geht zum Umwerfer. Wird sogar durch den Rahmen geführt. Daher hat auch das Cube innenverlegte Züge (wenn auch nur 1-2 cm).


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> hey, gratulation super Bike!
> noch eine Frage:
> schwarzer Sattel, und weiße Stütze? wurde dies von dir extra so bestellt?



Normalerweise ist ein weißer Vorbau und ein weißer Sattel dabei.
Doch der Vorbau war irgendwie noch nicht beim Händler.
Der wird noch nachgereicht und später montiert.
Beim Sattel das selbe wobei ich ganz froh bin einen schwarzen zu haben.
Der weiße wäre nach ein bis zwei Monaten sicherlich auch schwarz


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist ein weißer Vorbau und ein weißer Sattel dabei.
> Doch der Vorbau war irgendwie noch nicht beim Händler.
> Der wird noch nachgereicht und später montiert.
> Beim Sattel das selbe wobei ich ganz froh bin einen schwarzen zu haben.
> Der weiße wäre nach ein bis zwei Monaten sicherlich auch schwarz



Das wusste ich nich dachte die weissen Parts gibs nur beim den X0 modellen hmm steht auch nirgens man siehst halt nur auf den Bildern und da is es n R1.


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Bisschen bessere Quali nun!


----------



## pumadriver (20. April 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Habe mich getäuscht... endlos geiles Bike einfach



Sieht wirklich super aus - hoffentlich kommt mein's auch bald!

Allerdings finde ich schon, dass der schwarze Bereich mit dem weißen CUBE Schriftzug anders wirkt wie im Prospekt; irgendwie viel größer, oder nicht?!


----------



## zeKai (20. April 2009)

sieht echt klasse aus.. doch den HPA text am Oberrohr hätten die sich sparen können  

Viel spaß damit. Hast ja lange genug gewartet :/

Ich hoffe meines kommt noch diese woche (schwarz)


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. April 2009)

mehr muss ich net sagen!


----------



## Morrison (20. April 2009)

Hi Lingott,

und - wie siehts aus mit Deinem Stereo? Alles richtig gemacht? Was sagt denn auf den ersten Blick so die Lackqualität? Hast Du schon mal nachgewogen, ob das angegebene Gewicht passt?

Ach noch was - was hast Du eigentlich für Maße? Habe mir ein 18" bestellt und hoffe jetzt, dass es bei 1,83 Körpergröße passt. Bei Dir ist es ja das 20er geworden.

Tja - dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Sieht in jedem Fall auf den Fotos sehr gut aus!!!

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (20. April 2009)

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20") --- zus. angabe rahmengr.
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977 (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc (schwarz 18")
12. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black) bestellt 01.10.2008


Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

1. Tintera (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai (22" K18 Black)
5. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz, bestellt 18.12.08) [Meins wurde aber am Freitag losgeschickt.] eventuell ändere die Liste, bitte!
---
6. Mohawk (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
7. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
8. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
9. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
10. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
11. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß)
12. schlickjump3r (16" R1 White'Black bestellt 13.01.2009)
13. Heinz07 (18" K18 weiß)
14. Konstantin 1979 (weiss ) 
15. flyingstereo (white´n black R1 Carbon 22")


----------



## Morrison (20. April 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> 
> 1. melexis
> 2. jamaku
> ...



Und weiter gehts...


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Was sagt denn auf den ersten Blick so die Lackqualität? Hast Du schon mal nachgewogen, ob das angegebene Gewicht passt?
> 
> Ach noch was - was hast Du eigentlich für Maße? Habe mir ein 18" bestellt und hoffe jetzt, dass es bei 1,83 Körpergröße passt. Bei Dir ist es ja das 20er geworden.



Ich bin 1,87m aber die Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht.

Tja die Lackqualität... Im Großen und Ganzen ganz ok... aber teilweise ist es doch etwas verwischt oder verschwommen. 

An der Schwinge zum Beispiel dort wo relativ klein "Hallow Axle Link" steht.
Aber das ist mir egal. Kein Grund zur Reklamation. Sonst scheint es aber keine Fehler zu geben.

Es wiegt genau 14 KG. Gewogen mit einer Personenwaage.


----------



## schwalbner (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Stereo ist heute endlich gekommen. Das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!!!

Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20")
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977 (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc (schwarz 18")
12. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black)
13. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz), bestellt am 18.12.08



Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen

1. Tintera (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai (22" K18 Black)
5. Mohawk (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
6. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
7. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
8. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
9. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
10. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß)
11. schlickjump3r (16" R1 White'Black bestellt 13.01.2009)
12. Heinz07 (18" K18 weiß)
13. Konstantin 1979 (weiss ) 
14. flyingstereo (white´n black R1 Carbon 22")
15. Morrison (White `n Black R1 Carbon 18")


----------



## heinz07 (21. April 2009)

hey LinGotT, herrzlichen glückwunsch zur vaterschaft.  bin seit mitte septemper ´08 schwanger und hoff das nun auch bei mir in den nächsten tagen zur niederkunft kommt. 

viel spaß mit deinem baby


----------



## Peter-S (21. April 2009)

Ich habe auch mein schwarzes 20" The One schon seit Ende März 




schwalbner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Stereo ist heute endlich gekommen. Das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!!!
> 
> Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen
> ...


----------



## David_jcd (21. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mein schwarzes 20" The One schon seit Ende März




*Wer hat das Stereo schon bekommen*

1. melexis
2. jamaku
3. klaushe (schwarz - 20")
4. Mc Cube ( schwarz -the one 18" )
5. schrader999 (schwarz 18" - R1 carbon)
6. steppenwolf712 (schwarz-the one- 18'')
7. Fränki (schwarz -the one- 20")
8. S-Type ( K18 schwarz 18")
9. Daniel1977 (R1 schwarz 22")
10. zenodur (schwarz-the one- 18'')
11. fhmuc (schwarz 18")
12. LinGotT (20" The One White'Black)
13. schwalbner (18" K18 schwarz), bestellt am 18.12.08
14. Peter-S  (20", schwarz)



*Wer hat das Stereo noch nicht bekommen*

1. Tintera (schwarz K18)
2. David_jcd (schwarz k18 18")
3. Rolquick (schwarz -the One 16")
4. zekai (22" K18 Black)
-------
5. Mohawk (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
6. pumadriver (White'N'Black K18 in 18 Zoll)
7. Janus 1972 (White'N'Black 16 Zoll nur RAHMEN)
8. FM27 (18" The One weiss )
9. EOS (18" R1 carbon weiss)
10. N.Schäfer (20" The One weiß)
11. schlickjump3r (16" R1 White'Black bestellt 13.01.2009)
12. Heinz07 (18" K18 weiß)
13. Konstantin 1979 (weiss ) 
14. flyingstereo (white´n black R1 Carbon 22")
15. Morrison (White `n Black R1 Carbon 18")




Morrison schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts...


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

wisst ihr was mich ankotzt. in den ganzen tollen bike magazinen wird getestet wie toll doch alles ist. aber keiner berichtet mal über die momentane situation. wir sollten bike und mountainbike mal mit mails bombadieren bis da mal was passiert. wäre das mal ne idee? hab das grad auch schon im sting forum geschrieben da ist es nicht anders. lieferung nicht vor juni


----------



## LiNgOtT (21. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mich ankotzt. in den ganzen tollen bike magazinen wird getestet wie toll doch alles ist. aber keiner berichtet mal über die momentane situation. wir sollten bike und mountainbike mal mit mails bombadieren bis da mal was passiert. wäre das mal ne idee? hab das grad auch schon im sting forum geschrieben da ist es nicht anders. lieferung nicht vor juni



Hab ich schon versucht (Mountainbike Magazin). Keine Antwort bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

nene, einer bzw eine mail reicht nicht wir müssen die bombadieren mit mails dann bleibt denen nüscht anderes über als mal zu reagieren.


----------



## LiNgOtT (21. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> nene, einer bzw eine mail reicht nicht wir müssen die bombadieren mit mails dann bleibt denen nüscht anderes über als mal zu reagieren.



Ja dann legt mal los... ich hab ja schon


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

jo werde ich machen poste meine mail dann mal hier. hoffe machen noch mehr mit. mal gespannt ob sich dann was tut. dafür haben wir nun mal die medien.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

So hier meine Mail an Bike und Mountainbike


_Hallo Bike,

ich bin Abonent eurers Magazins und lese das wirklich gerne. Ihr habt immer topaktuelle Themen und News. Was mich und auch viele andere wundert ist, dass Ihr nichts Ã¼ber die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Cube oder aber auch der anderen Herstellern bringt. 

Wir sind ein Haufen frustrierter Biker die auf ihre WÃ¼rfel warten (Stings und Stereos und Fritzz). Laut Aussagen unserer HÃ¤ndler und auch von Cube gibt es bei den Stereos Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Rahmen sowie Probleme mit dem Lackieren der Blackân White Rahmen. Die Stings sollen nicht vor Juni geliefert werden. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r die Fritzz â Bikes. Ãhnliches hÃ¶rt man von Specialized und Liteville.

Warum bringt Ihr darÃ¼ber nicht mal einen Bericht. Die Versender werden von euch Ã¼berprÃ¼ft auf Lieferzeiten und Beratung, warum werden nicht mal die Hersteller unter die Lupe genommen. Wir warten und warten und warten. Unsere Bikes sollen im Mai / Juni kommen, super, sind 2009er Bikes haben dann aber eigentlich Mitseasonstatus. Im September ist die Eurobike da werden dann die neuen Modelle wieder vorgestellt. Irgendwas geht da schief und wir, aber auch die HÃ¤ndler die nun mal kein Bike an den Mann / die Frau bringen und weiterhin laufende Kosten haben, bekommen Probleme. Es wÃ¤re mal ne vernÃ¼ftige Sache wenn Ihr da mal was zu bringen wÃ¼rdet.

In diesem Sinne

Marco_


----------



## Peter-S (21. April 2009)

... fehlt vielleicht nur der Hinweis, wie lange die Teile "fest" bestellt sind, d.h. seit September / Oktober 2008 



Janus1972 schrieb:


> So hier meine Mail an Bike und Mountainbike
> 
> 
> _Hallo Bike,
> ...


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

jo hab ich nicht dran gedacht. schreib du das mal auch wenn du deins schon hast. um so mehr um so besser dann können die redaktionen das nicht ignorieren. wir müssen denen die bude einrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (21. April 2009)

Beisse nicht die Hand, die dich füttert.....


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

was hat das damit zu tun? die sollen mal für uns schreiben und nicht immer artig für die hersteller, also bitte.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. April 2009)

Na ja, die Bikebravos werden ja anständig von den Herstellern gesponsort....


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

deswegen müssen so viele wie möglich schreiben. das ist ja der hintergrund.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

Also ich hab gestern Abend an Cube gemailt und heute auch ne Antwort bekommen:


Hallo Herr xxxxx,

leider sind beim Stereo keine Neubestellungen mehr möglich.
Wir liefern nur noch die bereits bestellten Räder aus.
Und da haben wir bis jetzt auch nur die schwarzen ausliefern können.
Die Weiß/schwarzen werden wir auch erst KW 19 ausliefern können. ​ 


Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ihr Cube Team

Na, alles klar?


----------



## schrader999 (21. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern Abend an Cube gemailt und heute auch ne Antwort bekommen:
> 
> 
> Hallo Herr xxxxx,
> ...




Nach der Aussage hat sich LinGoT seins wohl selber angemalt. Kommunikation ist nicht die Stärke von Cube. Nicht das erste mal.


----------



## FM27 (21. April 2009)

Hey mein Rad wurde Nov bestellt . Sollte die Woche kommen , doch jetzt der Hammer Cube hat den Liefertermin auf KW 22 verschoben .
Die Lagerprobleme sind so extrem das Cube die Auslieferung nun komplett einstellt und eine neue Serie auflegt .


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

und was ist mit dem bereitsausgelieferten rad? ist das das, welches die für die fotozwecke benutzt haben oder was?

woher hast du denn deine infos?


----------



## FM27 (21. April 2009)

Mein Händler hat gegen 4 Uhr mit Cube tel. und mich dann angerufen .Anscheinend sind die Lagerprobleme doch grösser als gedacht.


----------



## schrader999 (21. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat gegen 4 Uhr mit Cube tel. und mich dann angerufen .Anscheinend sind die Lagerprobleme doch grösser als gedacht.



Weisst Du genauer um was für Lagerprobleme es geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

hm, lackqualität schein auch nicht überragend zu sein...

also doch n baumarktfully kaufen :/

würde meine firma nicht zum angegebenen zeitpunkt liefern können, wär ich schon längst pleite, weil meine kunden woanderes gekauft hätten.

man könnte doch einfach mal 100 taiwanesen mehr einstellen und die dinger direkt da lacken lassen, da made in germany im fall cube garnichts/wenig wert ist...


----------



## FM27 (21. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Weisst Du genauer um was für Lagerprobleme es geht?


 
Leider nicht . Die genaue Aussage meines Händlers war : Cube hat die Lagerprobleme noch nicht im Griff , bis auf weiteres werden keine Stereos mehr ausgeliefert .Es wird an einer neuen Serie gearbeitet und der neue Liefertermin laute KW 21 eher 22 . 

Werde mal morgen ordentlich Cube nerfen und ordentlich in den Hörer schreihen


----------



## pixelquantec (21. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> Leider nicht . Die genaue Aussage meines Händlers war : Cube hat die Lagerprobleme noch nicht im Griff , bis auf weiteres werden keine Stereos mehr ausgeliefert .Es wird an einer neuen Serie gearbeitet und der neue Liefertermin laute KW 21 eher 22 .
> 
> Werde mal morgen ordentlich Cube nerfen und ordentlich in den Hörer schreihen


 
Oder eher als Modell 2010 mit ca. 400 Aufschlag! Wolln wir wetten?


----------



## Mc CUBE (21. April 2009)

Hallo Janus1972,

habe grade eine Mail an die MB geschickt.

Kann es sein das wir uns schon mal am Bergerhof getroffen haben( Du und deine wilde Horde )

Vieleicht bis bald mal

Mc Cube aus Wuppertal


----------



## Bluesdriver (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

wow ihr seit ja ganz schön genervt (verständlicherweise!).
Bei mir ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, ich habe das Stereo erst vor ca 3 Wochen bestellt und wenn ich glück habe bekomme ich es auch vllt.
Jetzt habe ich angst, dass wenn ich mich drauf setzt das Ding ausseinander fliegt  mit meine fast 90kg.
Was denkt ihr eig. so an alternativen?
Ich bin schon am Überlegen mir ein Ghost zu hohlen. AMR Plus 7500.
Fahre halt schon länger Cube und bis jetzt war nur einmal mein Reifen platt und bin sehr zu frieden und will eig die Marke nicht wechseln, aber wie es aussieht 

lg und ich drücke euch die Daumen!


----------



## David_jcd (21. April 2009)

Mein Stereo soll nächste Woche hier sein!!


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2009)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> Hallo Janus1972,
> 
> habe grade eine Mail an die MB geschickt.
> 
> ...



keine ahnung gut möglich. fahre im bereich das einzige sting teamline bzw hier in der gegend eh das einzige sting. gut möglich. wann soll das gewesen sein?


----------



## LiNgOtT (21. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage hat sich LinGoT seins wohl selber angemalt. Kommunikation ist nicht die Stärke von Cube. Nicht das erste mal.



 

Der war gut!


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

leute ist der hammer. hab grad mit cube gesprochen und die angeschissen was das für ne informationspolitik ist. habe den gesagt, die sollen sich den spass mal machen und hier im forum mal ein wenig lesen, was die eh nicht tun werden.
laut der plinse am telefon sind die fertigungstoleranzen behoben. es gab wohl keine probleme mit den lackierungen an sich, sondern der pulverbeschichter soll angeblich mit  der großen auftragslage von cube überfordert gewesen sein. muah muah

das weisse stereo was LINGOTT bekommen hat, könne nur ein muster sein, weil die weissen definitiv noch nicht produziert wurden. auf die problematik sting und fritzz hat sie gar nüscht gesagt.

PRODUKTIONSTERMIN soll die 19.kw sein und angeblich werden die dann noch in der 19. bzw ab der 20.kw ausgeliefert. wer es glaubt .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> das weisse stereo was LINGOTT bekommen hat, könne nur ein muster sein, weil die weissen definitiv noch nicht produziert wurden. auf die problematik sting und fritzz hat sie gar nüscht gesagt.



Auch ein Muster "musta" erstmal haben 

Spaß beiseite... Sollte das tatsächlich ein Muster sein, dann ist es mir auch egal solange es von der Qualität her, genauso wie die späteren Endprodukte, ist.

Bisher hat es mich überzeugt.
Am Wochenende geht es ins bergische... Dann kommt ein erster Testbereicht.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

sei froh. aber kann ja wohl alles nicht sein, oder?


----------



## LiNgOtT (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> sei froh. aber kann ja wohl alles nicht sein, oder?



Nein. Ich bleibe auch dabei, dass es das letzte Cube gewesen ist.
Das nächste Bike wird woanders gekauft!


----------



## schrader999 (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> leute ist der hammer. hab grad mit cube gesprochen und die angeschissen was das für ne informationspolitik ist. habe den gesagt, die sollen sich den spass mal machen und hier im forum mal ein wenig lesen, was die eh nicht tun werden.
> laut der plinse am telefon sind die fertigungstoleranzen behoben. es gab wohl keine probleme mit den lackierungen an sich, sondern der pulverbeschichter soll angeblich mit  der großen auftragslage von cube überfordert gewesen sein. muah muah
> 
> das weisse stereo was LINGOTT bekommen hat, könne nur ein muster sein, weil die weissen definitiv noch nicht produziert wurden. auf die problematik sting und fritzz hat sie gar nüscht gesagt.
> ...




Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die hier mitlesen (genauso wie die Magazine). Ist doch eine erstklassige kostenlose Informationsquelle. Aber statt Negativmeldungen zu bestätigen pflegen sie halt lieber Schweigen. Das versteh ich sogar ein bisschen. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Qualität der Aussagen von Cube. Bei obiger Aussage stellt sich die Frage, wieso die Kapazitäten beim Pulvern nicht ausreichen, die wussten ja vorher wieviele Bikes sie herstellen. Entweder also absolut katastrophale Planung (glaub ich nicht) oder halt doch Probleme, die alles verschoben haben.


----------



## schrader999 (22. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bleibe auch dabei, dass es das letzte Cube gewesen ist.
> Das nächste Bike wird woanders gekauft!



Jetzt redet ihm doch sein weisses Stereo nicht madig. Vielleicht ist es Qualitativ sogar besser (sozusagen hergestellt als Einzelstück in Handarbeit).
Solange alles damit ok ist. Check aber lieber nochmal alle Komponenten (siehe Vorbau und Stütze bei deinem). Bei mir waren ja auch falsche dran.


----------



## dr.thrill (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 

Habe vor ca. zwei Wochen mit Cube direkt telefoniert, da ich auf ein AMS 125 The One warte ( bestellt 11.09.2008). Bekam die Aussage, das man Probleme mit der Pulver-Beschichtung habe und den Lack nicht zum halten bringe. Momentaner Stand der Dinge: Lieferung beim AMS 125 in weiß in KW 19. Wahrscheinlich haben die beim stereo ein ähnliches Problem, sonst wären ja wohl auch schon weiße ausgeliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mich ankotzt. in den ganzen tollen bike magazinen wird getestet wie toll doch alles ist. aber keiner berichtet mal über die momentane situation. wir sollten bike und mountainbike mal mit mails bombadieren bis da mal was passiert. wäre das mal ne idee? hab das grad auch schon im sting forum geschrieben da ist es nicht anders. lieferung nicht vor juni



Hi,
ich habe heute nun auch mal einige Zeilen an die beiden Big Ones der Mountain-Bike-Lyrik geschrieben...


_Hallo zusammen,

also eigentlich halte ich mich bislang aus der Rubrik Leserbriefe fein raus, aber jetzt ist es soweit:

Wie kann es sein, dass ich ein Rad im Oktober bestelle, ein Liefertermin Ende Februar laut Hersteller avisiert wird und ich Ende April darauf hoffe, dass ich nun bis Mitte Mai mein über 3.000 EUR schweres Rad auf dem Hof stehen habe??? So geschehen  und ich bin kein Einzelfall  bei dem stets mit Bestnoten versehenen Hersteller Cube.

Warum ich das überhaupt schreibe? Weil es in meinen Augen nicht richtig ist, dass ein Hersteller sich solche Ausrutscher erlaubt und in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften immer nur gelobt wird, während Versender wie Canyon durchaus mal was auf die Mütze kriegen. Klar  die sind kein Quäntchen besser. Bei einem Versender weiß ich aber, dass ich mich auf eine solche Nummer einlasse. Bei einem Hersteller (zugegebenermaßen mit einem tollen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis) setze ich hier einen anderen Maßstab.

Ich würde es sehr gerne sehen, wenn ein solcher Umstand auch mal zu einer kleinen Randnotiz oder sogar einem ausgewachsenen Bericht in eurem Magazin führen würde. Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass ein großer Hersteller auch immer gleichzusetzen ist mit einem potenziellen Gönner, aber irgendwann muss es doch dann wirkllich mal um den Kern gehen  das Biken. Und genau das kann ich aktuell nicht, weil mir nämlich kein adäquates Gerät zur Verfügung steht. Das ist laut Hersteller noch nicht fertig, weil es a) Lagerprobleme gibt, b) der Lack nicht am Rahmen hält und c) Fertigungstoleranzen im Bereich des Hinterbaus überschritten wurden. Na wenn das nicht mal ein Überragend wert ist

Viele Grüße und Kette rechts_


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

super, bin mal gespannt ob die reagieren, auch wenn ich nicht viel hoffnung habe. aber die stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## David_jcd (22. April 2009)

Ich bin total einverstanden, morrison.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

wenn du einverstanden bist schreib denen und der bike auch ne mail. je mehr desto besser.


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. April 2009)

An welche Adressen habt ihr denn geschrieben würd mich nachher auch nochmal ransetzt und was schreiben wollen nur wäre es ja gescheiter wenn wir alle an die Selbe Mailaddresse schreiben.

<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

bin jeweils über kontakt gegangen dann bei bike über die redaktionsmail bei der mountainbike über leserbriefe redaktion und noch irgendwas.


----------



## David_jcd (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wenn du einverstanden bist schreib denen und der bike auch ne mail. je mehr desto besser.


Es ist ein bisshen schwierig für mich, eine Mail in Deutsch zu screiben.
Als ich vor (am 5. März) das Stereo bestellte, sagte der Händler dass es ende April geliefert werden sollte. Gestern hat er gesagt dass das Rad nächste Woche hier sein sollt. So kann ich nicht über Verspätungen beklagen. Wenn das Rad nächste Woche nicht hier ist, wird ich versuchen eine Mail zu schreiben.

Ein Freund aus Veron vartet aber auf das weisse Stereo, er ist schon ein bisschen nervös. Ich wird mit ihm sprechen.


schlickjump3r schrieb:


> An welche Adressen habt ihr denn geschrieben würd mich nachher auch nochmal ransetzt und was schreiben wollen nur wäre es ja gescheiter wenn wir alle an die Selbe Mailaddresse schreiben.
> 
> <schlicki


Glaubst du nicht, dass es besser wäre, wenn wir an verschiedene Zeitschriften schrieben?


----------



## Janus1972 (22. April 2009)

es gibt hier nur bike und mountainbike. wenn du nicht so gut deutsch schreiben kannst kopiere meine mail die ich gepostet habe oder die von morrison


----------



## Fränki__ (22. April 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wow ihr seit ja ganz schön genervt (verständlicherweise!).
> Bei mir ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, ich habe das Stereo erst vor ca 3 Wochen bestellt und wenn ich glück habe bekomme ich es auch vllt.
> Jetzt habe ich angst, dass wenn ich mich drauf setzt das Ding ausseinander fliegt  mit meine fast 90kg.



Also ich wiege auch über 90kg, mach Dir keine Gedanken, bis jetzt hält das Bike 
Ich habe mir aber auch vorgenommen die Kiste nicht zu schonen, gerade was die Lager- und Toleranzproblematik betrifft. Nicht das ich am Ende, nur weil ich hartnäckig genug war ein Ausschuß Bike bekommen habe 
Deswegen wird das gute Stereo All-Mountain mäßig rangenommen. Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden und drück Euch selbstverständlich die Daumen, dass die Wartezeit bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. April 2009)

Also ich muss Morrison und Janus recht geben.
Ich werde auch eine email hinschreiben.
Ich finde man hat schon ein recht darauf zu wissen was nun wirklich der Grund war/ist warum es so schlecht läuft gerade. Aber das warten lohnt sich, denke ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (22. April 2009)

Fränki,

ich habe mir mal dein Stereo angeschaut! Find es sieht 1000x Geiler aus wie auf der Cube seite ...
Genauso habe ich auch bestellt 20" und black.
Dagegen sieht mein acid (in allen ehren) wie baumarktfahrrad aus


----------



## David_jcd (22. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wenn du einverstanden bist schreib denen und der bike auch ne mail. je mehr desto besser.


Ich hab mit meinem Freund gesprochen, wir werden die mail schreiben!


----------



## FM27 (23. April 2009)

So hab gestern Cube angerufen und die meinten es wird KW 19 nur die Lackierung dauert so lange weil sie so aufwändig ist .

Danach wieder Rücksprache mit meinem Händler der meinte ja KW 22

Sein Kommentar zu meinem Anruf bei Cube :
Die KW 19 wird halt so mal von der Infohotline in den Raum gestellt !!!Aber er geht eher von KW 22 aus, da er ein intensiveres Gespräch mit einem Verantwortlichen bei Cube hatte .

Ich glaube die wissen selbst nicht wann sie die Räder endlich ausliefern


----------



## Rolquick (23. April 2009)

Also ich habe heute alle Händler im Raum Augsburg und München abtelefoniert, 
da hat keiner ein Stereo auf Lager und die meisten meinten mitte ende Mai, genauere Auskunft gab keiner, ausser mein Händler, der sagt mir seit ca. 3 Wochen, dass es sich nur noch um Tage handeln kann. Na ja unrecht hat er ja nicht


----------



## schrader999 (23. April 2009)

FM27 schrieb:


> So hab gestern Cube angerufen und die meinten es wird KW 19 nur die Lackierung dauert so lange weil sie so aufwändig ist .
> 
> Danach wieder Rücksprache mit meinem Händler der meinte ja KW 22
> 
> ...



Eigentlich schade für ein Unternehmen, wenn man nichts glauben kann, was die kommunizieren. Wenn die Kunden das Vertrauen in ein Unternehmen verlieren sollten die sich eigentlich Gedanken machen.


----------



## Rolquick (23. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade für ein Unternehmen, wenn man nichts glauben kann, was die kommunizieren. Wenn die Kunden das Vertrauen in ein Unternehmen verlieren sollten die sich eigentlich Gedanken machen.



Vertrauen hin oder her, ich will jetzt endlich mein Bike


----------



## schrader999 (23. April 2009)

Auch die Logistik ist zum :kotz:
Einige Händler haben ja noch welche rumstehen. Meiner hatte das letzte mal als ich dort war (letzte Woche) noch 2 nicht verkaufte in Schwarz. Eins davon ein R1.
Klar weiss Cube nicht was schon verkauft ist und was nicht, aber da müssen die halt mit den Händlern sprechen.


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2009)

das ist ne unverschämtheit von cube zu behaupten die lackierung wäre zu aufwändig. fahre "moch" nen stingt teamline 2008 da ist die lackierung aber komplizierter als die vom 09er stereo. echt albern.


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Ein Versuch euch aufzumuntern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (23. April 2009)

hi lingott,

wann hast du es bekommen???
ich denke black and white muss noch gespritzt werden??

verblüffende grüße


----------



## acid-driver (23. April 2009)

ich sag doch, es ist das bike, was cube für die fotozwecke genutzt hat


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> wann hast du es bekommen???
> ich denke black and white muss noch gespritzt werden??



Habe es seit Montag.
Wieso ich meins jetzt schon habe kann ich nicht sagen.
Es wird gemunkelt, dass es sich um ein Muster handelt.

Habe heute eine erste 2 Stunden Tour gemacht.
Auch wenn es nur GA1 auf Strasse gewesen ist hat es mich voll überzeugt


----------



## Bluesdriver (23. April 2009)

na dann wünsche ich viel spaß^^
sieht echt spitze aus!!
Glückwunsch


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2009)

@lingott, sehr sehr großer neidfaktor 



sag mal ist das köln oder d'dorf wo du wohnst?


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> sag mal ist das köln oder d'dorf wo du wohnst?



Scherzkeks... Köln natürlich. Oder gibt es in Düsseldorf einen Dom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolquick (23. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Scherzkeks... Köln natürlich. Oder gibt es in Düsseldorf einen Dom?



dazu fällt mir ein:
was hat ein Mädchen und Kölsch gemeinsam ?


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2009)

sorry, da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. jetz wo du es sagst


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Rolquick schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir ein:
> was hat ein Mädchen und Kölsch gemeinsam ?



Mich kannst du damit nicht ärgern... Ich bin bald raus aus Köln...
Habs dann hier 3.5 Jahre ausgehalten.. Das reicht!


----------



## Rolquick (23. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Mich kannst du damit nicht ärgern... Ich bin bald raus aus Köln...
> Habs dann hier 3.5 Jahre ausgehalten.. Das reicht!



dann kanns nur Richtung Süden gehen, sonst wär das Stereo eine Fehlinvestition-alles gute


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. April 2009)

@LiNgOtT nimms mir nich übel aber der Typ der da auf dem eckelhaft hüpschen Stereo sitz und so höhnend an der Cam vorbei grinzt gehört da echt nich rauf.....Naja Späßkichen danke für den Bilder Nachschub versüßt mir damit den Abend. Dein Stereo ist einfach nur  ich hoffe ich kann mir meins auch bald unter den Hintern schnallen bzw, ich hoffe für alle die noch auf Ihr Schätzelein warten das es nimmer all zu lang dauert. 

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Mohawk (24. April 2009)

Soo, Schnauze voll.
War gestern bei meinem Händler, der Arme, kann ja nicht´s dazu das Cube nicht liefert, habe ihm aber eine Frist gesetzt. Er rief bei Cube an, die Ihm widerum sagten, die Rahmen kommen am Samstag, den 2.Mai ( hihihi, nachdem 1.Mai, wer´s glaubt ) und dann wird die Produktion in 3 Schicht begonnen. Durchgehend auch am Wochenende. Es würde dann rasend schnell gehen, sodass ich mein Bike am 4.5. bekommen könnte. 
Schauen wir mal was dabei rauskommt. Glauben kann ich`s nicht so richtig nachdem was man hier so liest.
Letzte Chance für Cube. Klappt auch das nicht, bin ich davon ab und wechsele den Hersteller.


----------



## Janus1972 (24. April 2009)

andere hersteller haben ähnliche probleme. liteville liefert nicht vor september


----------



## Morrison (24. April 2009)

HI Stereos,

ich habe gestern auf meine Mail an das Bike-Magazin eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Dazu zwei Erkenntnisse:

1. Stark, dass Bike sich darum gekümmert hat!
2. Cube hats echt nicht drauf...

Grüße - Morrison


_Hallo,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und Ihr Interesse an BIKE. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass Sie bei dem schönen Wetter noch auf Ihr neues Bike warten müssen. Ich habe bei Cube nachgefragt, wie es sich denn mit der Liefersituation verhält. Dort heißt es, es seien 30 Prozent mehr Räder ausgeliefert als 2008. Sämtliche Bikes, die frühzeitig von den Händlern bestellt worden sind, seien draußen. Wer erst spät oder nachträglich bestellt hat, muss seine Kunden vertrösten. Die Nachorder der Händler wird jetzt nach und nach abgearbeitet. Genau so verhält es sich im Übrigen auch bei einigen anderen Firmen, Canyon unter anderem. 

Im Test können wir nur bewerten, wie sich ein Bike fährt und wie es sich im Labor schlägt. Ob es eventuell irgendwann im Jahr nicht lieferbar ist, können wir leider nicht absehen. Wir unterstellen einfach, dass die Firmen gerne viele Bikes verkaufen. 

Ich drücke Ihnen die Daumen, dass es bald klappt mit dem neuen Bike. 
Viele Grüße aus München, bleiben Sie uns gewogen. 

Ole xxx_


----------



## LiNgOtT (24. April 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Sämtliche Bikes, die frühzeitig von den Händlern bestellt worden sind, seien draußen.[/I]



Das ist ja eine glatte Lüge!
Echt nicht zu glauben!


----------



## schrader999 (24. April 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> HI Stereos,
> 
> ich habe gestern auf meine Mail an das Bike-Magazin eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Dazu zwei Erkenntnisse:
> 
> ...



Das heisst dann wohl, dass sämtliche weisse Stereos erst später bestellt wurden (gut dass Kunden so berechenbar sind). Genau das ist es was mich an Cube zur Zeit extrem nervt. Kunden und nun auch die Presse anlügen. Schreib doch zurück an die Zeitung, dass die offensichtlich belogen wurden, da weisse sogar nach Cube-Aussagen noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morrison (24. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Das heisst dann wohl, dass sämtliche weisse Stereos erst später bestellt wurden (gut dass Kunden so berechenbar sind). Genau das ist es was mich an Cube zur Zeit extrem nervt. Kunden und nun auch die Presse anlügen. Schreib doch zurück an die Zeitung, dass die offensichtlich belogen wurden, da weisse sogar nach Cube-Aussagen noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden.



Schon passiert...


_Hallo Ole,

erst einmal ganz vielen Dank für die Mühe und die Rückmeldung.

Die Aussage von Cube ist aber schlichtweg falsch. Ich habe exakt dieses Rad im Oktober 2008 bestellt und angezahlt, woraufhin mein Händler direkt die Bestellung angestoßen hat. Die frühzeitig bestellten Räder sind also definitiv noch nicht bei den Kunden. Vielleicht partiell, aber sicher nicht großflächig. Wie gesagt  laut Cube gibt es teilweise Probleme mit der Lackierung, der Lagerung und etwaigen Fertigungstoleranzen. In meinen Augen ist hier aber schlichtweg eine schlechte Planung der Grund.

Wie auch immer  der Bike bleibe ich ohnehin gewogen. Nichts desto trotz wäre das doch mal einen Bericht mit Statements von Kunden und Herstellern wert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich da sehr viele Leser wiederfinden würden.

Vielen Dank noch mal und ein schönes Wochenende!

Grüße_


----------



## schrader999 (24. April 2009)

@ s-type: was hast Du denn für nen Dämpferschutz drauf? Sieht ganz anders aus wie meiner? Original Cube?


----------



## Glücki (24. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Echt nicht zu glauben!



Ich bin sicher, am unglücklichsten über die Situation ist Cube selbst.

Wenn der Zulieferer aus Taiwan oder con wo auch immer nicht rechtzeitig oder - schlimmer noch - in schlechter Qualität liefert (z. B. bzgl. der Beschichtung oder des Lacks) kann Cube nicht viel machen (Informationspolitik ist wieder ein anderes Thema).

Aber immerhin werden jetzt keine Räder mit minderwertiger Qualität ausgeliefert, sondern es wird offensichtlich nachgebessert. Dafür lohnt es sich doch, ein paar Wochen zu warten - schließlich hat man das Rad dann ja auch einige Jahre.

Und wer mit dem Rad richtig in den Bergen unterwegs ist - und dafür ist es ja eigentlich gemacht - der verpasst nicht viel, weil in den Alpen immer noch viel Schnee liegt...

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: jeder kann seinem Händler eine Frist setzen und nach Ablauf der Frist vom Kauf zurücktreten und sich an einen anderen Hersteller wenden. Der Kunde entscheidet... 

Wer das nicht macht, muss eben warten. Das Rumgemotze hier ist insofern etwas pupertär...

Glü - auch wartend, aber noch nicht bestellt habend - cki


----------



## schrader999 (24. April 2009)

Dass Cube den Liefertermin verschiebt, weil sonst die Qualität nicht passt ist vollkommen richtig von Cube. (Auch wenn das leider jedes Jahr der Fall ist).

Aber jedem etwas anderes zu erzählen und dazu noch ganz offensichtlich Falsches das ist nicht ok. Mit so einem Verhalten macht man sich keine Freunde. Zumindest sollten die jedem die gleiche Lüge auftischen, dass es nicht auffällt.


----------



## xr707 (24. April 2009)

Die ganze Diskussion kommt mir wie ein Deja Vu von 2008 vor. Damals hatte meine Frau ein AMS100 in Rot im Dez 07 bestellt. Beim größten Stützpunkthändler von CUBE im bayrisch/schwaben Raum. Ab April 08, die Ungeduld stieg langsam an, kam auch nur Farbprobleme oder Lieferschwierigkeiten aus Asien als Vorwand an mich ran. Bekommen haben wir dann das rote im Juni. Freundlicherweise gab mir der Händler aus seiner Kulanz ein AMS zur Überbrückung.  
Das Warten hat sich zwar gelont, aber ich bin froh nicht im Oktober 09, als die ersten Stereo Bilder und Daten, nach der Messe Friedrichshafen, das Stereo zu ordern. Wenn es auch in den Fingern gejuckt hat.

Diese Hinhaltepolitik  ist doch Wahnsinn mit Methode von CUBE. 

Klasse Bikes aber nicht Liefern ist ein NoGo. Das können andere besser.
Allen Stereo Wartern -- glück auf


----------



## schobbeschorle (24. April 2009)

Heute stand es nun endlich da. Cube Stereo 2009 K18 18" Black.
Sofort SPD Schuhe gekauft - aufs Rad ne Runde drehen (1 

*Bergauf:* Da ich recht untrainiert bin, kam es mir ein bisschen zäh vor. Aber zum Glück hat das Stereo schön viele Gänge und man kann sich schön am Lenker festkrallen um maximalen Anschub auf die Pedale zu drücken. Also raufgekuberlt und dabei festgestellt, das der Hinterbau liegt wie ein Brett. Kein (störendes) Wippen festzustellen. Vorne ist die Revelation ein bischen eingetaucht, wurde dann blockiert. Im Wiegetritt federt das Rad ganz schön durch, macht aber nix, da ich eh im Sitzen hochtrete. Die XT Komponenten schalten leicht, ruhig und präzise.

*Ebene/leicht welliges Terrain:* hier konnte ich endlich bisschen mehr Gas geben. Der Hinterbau, sowie die recht feinfühlig agierende Revelation 140mm machen ihren Part sehr gut. Über Wurzeln, Löcher und Steine gleitet das Rad hinweg. Schönes Gefühl, konnte dabei auch durchaus die Landschaft und das Wetter geniesen. Die Revelation hätte bei kleineren Schlägen noch etwas sensibler zu werk gehen dürfen, jedoch ist diese in uneingestelltem Zustand gefahren worden. Das leise, spontane Rasseln der Bremsen fiel mir nur leicht negativ auf - kein Problem, wird sich noch geben. Anonsten sehr schöne Rolleur-eigenschaften. Die Fattys verdrängen den Schotter, so dass es links und rechts nur so spritzt.
Fazit: in der Ebene ist das Stereo eine echte "Walze" - sehr positiv.

*Bergab/Singletrail:* Aufgrund des neuartigen Gefühls zwischen meinen Händen und Füßen habe ich es erstmal bergab langsam angehen lassen. Erstmal!!! Da ich merkte das Rad kann was, habe ich laufen lassen uns siehe da: Löcher, Wurzeln, Kanten, Sprünge - bei rasantem Tempo sind ohne Probleme möglich. Das Rad macht nie den Anschein an die Grenzen zu kommen. Wer hier stürzt kann nicht fahren, das Rad macht alles mit! Was ein Untershied zu meinem alten GT Zaskar LE 99 mit Race Gabel!!!! Die Bremsen packen trotz uneingefahrenem Zustand ordentlich zu und vermitteln zusätzlich Sicherheit.

*Fazit:* Wie schon so oft zu hören: Ein absolutes Funbike. Bergauf OK - Ebene Top - Bergab schnell-genial und sicher-gekonnt. 
Das Warten lohnt sich.


----------



## chayenne06 (24. April 2009)

@schobbeschorle:
dein beitrag macht mut für alle die noch warten, so wie ich!  

so wie es aussieht bin ich zur zeit die einzige frau (hier im forum) die ein stereo wls bestellt hat? wenn nicht bitte melden! würde mich auch interessieren ob schon eine andere person des weiblichen geschlechts ihrs hat!!


----------



## Pistolero (24. April 2009)

Hallo Schobbeschorle,

was meinst du mit dem Rasseln der Bremsen? Habe bei schnellerer Fahrt auch ein Geräusch, dass sich wie die chinesischen Kugeln anhört, die man so in den Händen kreisen lässt....

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## Janus1972 (24. April 2009)

das können einfache vibrationen der scheiben sein. wenn du bergabfährst wackel mal am lenker dann hast du immer ein rasseln / kligeln welches von den scheiben kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistolero (24. April 2009)

D.h., das Rasseln ist immer da?

Habe mein STEREO K18 seit Montag und genieße jeden Abend die Ausfahrt in den Schwarzwald.....
Also, das Warten lohnt sich!!!!!

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## Janus1972 (24. April 2009)

eigentlich sollte die k18 recht leise sein. kann an den belägen liegen. warte mal nen paar tage bis die sich eingebremst haben. fahre ne hayes hfx 9 mit 203er scheibe vorn und hinten 180. meine vordere klingelt so schön das ich keine schelle für wandere brauche. mus dazu sagen fahre aber auch windcutter alligator scheiben und die sind recht dünn. daher klingeln die immer etwas.


----------



## David_jcd (24. April 2009)

ich habe mit meinem Freund die mail geschrieben.
KÃ¶nnt ihr bitte sie verbessern, bevor ich sie schicke?

Danke!

"Ich mÃ¶chte euch nicht auf die bekannte VerspÃ¤tungen der Lieferungen von Cube RÃ¤der, sondern auf die skandalÃ¶se Stille, die dem Kund begleitet, aufmerksam machen.
Ich will nicht das Produkt kritisieren: ich besitse ein Reaction und bin damit zufrieden, aber ich habe leider (dieses Wort ist natÃ¼rlicherweise ironisch) ein Stereo bestellt. Ich hab das Rad in Januar bestellt, und jetzt weiss ich noch nicht, ob bei cube mindestens angefangen haben, es zu montieren...
Es kann tausend GrÃ¼nde geben, auf den die RÃ¤der zu spÃ¤t geliefert weden. Mir scheint aber unglaublich, dass, nachdem die Liefertermin vergangen ist, der Kunde muss jede drei Tage zum HÃ¤ndler (der auch keine prÃ¤zise Nachricht geben kann) gehen. 
Ich hoffe, dass dieser Ausbruch Cube, helfen kann, sich in diesem Bereich zu verbessern.

Danke fÃ¼r eure Aufmerksamkeit"


"Salve,

Ã¨ mia intenzione segnalare non tanto i ben noti ritardi di Cube nella consegna delle proprie bici, ma piuttosto scandaloso silenzio che accompagna il cliente nella sua lunga attesa.

Lungi da me criticare il prodotto, sono un felice possessore di una Reaction, che perÃ² ha avuto la âmalaugurataâ (si colga ovviamente il lato ironico della parola) idea di passare ad una Stereo. Ordinata a gennaio, arrivo previsto a metÃ  marzo, ad oggi non si sa nemmeno se abbiano almeno cominciato ad assemblarla...

Ci possono essere migliaia di motivazioni che possono determinare un ritardo nella consegna. Ma vi sembra possibile che, passata la presunta data di arrivo, il cliente sia costretto ad un patetico avanti e indietro dal negozio, giustamente affamato di informazioni, che perÃ² il negoziante non Ã¨ in grado di dare, se non ripetere ogni settimana: âoramai dovrebbe essere questione di giorniâ ?

Sinceramente spero che questo sfogo possa essere un piccolo tassello nel quadro che consentirÃ  ad un'azienda che reputo seria quale Ã¨ Cube di migliorarsi anche da questo punto di vista.

Grazie dell'attenzione."


----------



## Janus1972 (24. April 2009)

ich würde das original so lassen und die italienische variante auch mitschicken. damit die sehen wie weit das problem schon gekommen ist.


----------



## schobbeschorle (24. April 2009)

> was meinst du mit dem Rasseln der Bremsen?



Also die quietschen nicht beim bremsen. Es rasselt/klingelt während der Fahrt, obwohl nicht gebremst wird. 

Ich werde das weiter beobachten bzw dem lauschen


----------



## pixelquantec (24. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394113


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_jcd (24. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ich würde das original so lassen und die italienische variante auch mitschicken. damit die sehen wie weit das problem schon gekommen ist.


Ich werde sicher di Italienische variante lassen, aber es wäre besser aufdeutsch korrekt zu screiben!


----------



## pumadriver (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich warte wie viele andere hier auch bereits seit langem auf mein Stereo. Da ich kompletter Neueinsteiger bin, bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher bezüglich der Pedalfrage. Ich tendiere allerdings zu Kombi-Pedalen (eine Seite Plattform, eine Seite Click).
Welche Pedale könntet Ihr mir empfehlen? Bei der Recherche stösst man des öfteren über Marken wie wellgo, XLC und Exustar? Welche sind davon brauchbar?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## Tintera (25. April 2009)

Kombipedale sind etwas fürs Zweitrad, sonst entweder Klicks oder Flatpedal. Es ist bei Kombipedalen immer die falsche Seite oben und der Einstieg ist recht fummlig.


----------



## schrader999 (25. April 2009)

HAlte auch nichts von Kombipedalen mit unterschiedlichen Seiten. Aber auch nicht am Zweitrad, oder ist am Zweitrad plötzlich immer die richtige Seite oben?

Hat jemend die hier schon ausprobiert:


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> HAlte auch nichts von Kombipedalen mit unterschiedlichen Seiten. Aber auch nicht am Zweitrad, oder ist am Zweitrad plötzlich immer die richtige Seite oben?
> 
> Hat jemend die hier schon ausprobiert:



ich hab die 2ti in weiss für mein stereo in combo mit ner roten deus ltd. Konnt ja leider bisher noch nich ausprobieren.

<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2009)

ps. für den Anfang sollen die 520er eigentlich ganz ok sein die am stereo dran sind


----------



## Tintera (25. April 2009)

Ich fahr die 520er seit mehreren Jahren. Einmal eingestellt erfüllen sie unauffällig ihren Zweck...was will man mehr!


----------



## schrader999 (25. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ich hab die 2ti in weiss für mein stereo in combo mit ner roten deus ltd. Konnt ja leider bisher noch nich ausprobieren.
> 
> <schlicki



die Acid 2 oder Candy 2?

Edit: HAb nochmal gesucht, nehme an, du hast Candy 2Ti. Gibt es keider nur in weiss. 4Ti würde zu meinem R1 gut passen, aber ist preislich auch ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Fränki__ (25. April 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Fränki,
> 
> ich habe mir mal dein Stereo angeschaut! Find es sieht 1000x Geiler aus wie auf der Cube seite ...
> Genauso habe ich auch bestellt 20" und black.
> Dagegen sieht mein acid (in allen ehren) wie baumarktfahrrad aus




...danke für die Blumen 
Habe mittlerweile noch das "Schutzblech", ERGON GA1 Griffe und den Specialized Rival Sl 43 Sattel montiert. Der Fizik hat mir und meinem Allerwertesten nicht getaugt 

Im Übrigen muß ich nun mal Werbung für meinen Händler machen, absolut Top der Laden. Wie schon gesagt, er hat noch zwei Stereos -K18, black, 18"

Ich häng einfach mal den Link an:http://www.juma-glattbach.de/index.html


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> nö ich die acid 2 ti is weiss wollt mir auch erst die canddie gey holen aber da hat mich die gwwichts beschränkung von 85 kg gestört. Die acid gibs ausserdem auch in rot und is schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2009)

ß





Fränki schrieb:


> ...danke für die Blumen
> Habe mittlerweile noch das "Schutzblech", ERGON GA1 Griffe und den Specialized Rival Sl 43 Sattel montiert. Der Fizik hat mir und meinem Allerwertesten nicht getaugt
> 
> Im Übrigen muß ich nun mal Werbung für meinen Händler machen, absolut Top der Laden. Wie schon gesagt, er hat noch zwei Stereos -K18, black, 18"
> ...



Sagmal ich bin mir nich sicher ob ich schon gefragt habe aber hast du eigentlich % bekeommen bei deinen Händler? Mener würde mir mit erstmal 5% und klamotten bzw. irgendwelchen zubehör noch entgegenkommen und einmal kostenlosen wartung um jahr. Was meint ihr geht das schon.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> die Acid 2 oder Candy 2?
> 
> Edit: HAb nochmal gesucht, nehme an, du hast Candy 2Ti. Gibt es keider nur in weiss. 4Ti würde zu meinem R1 gut passen, aber ist preislich auch ganz schön heftig.



hab meine übriegens  hier gekauft is eigentlich extrem billig in vergleich zu den anderen shops. Hab aber auch recht lang warten müssen muss man daszu sagen.  War bestimmt fast 1 Monat-

<schlicki


----------



## S-type (25. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> @ s-type: was hast Du denn für nen Dämpferschutz drauf? Sieht ganz anders aus wie meiner? Original Cube?




Nein nein, Marke Eigenbau, ich hab ein SKS Mudx angepasst, sieht nicht überragend aus aber funktioniert!


----------



## schrader999 (25. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> hab meine übriegens  hier gekauft is eigentlich extrem billig in vergleich zu den anderen shops. Hab aber auch recht lang warten müssen muss man daszu sagen.  War bestimmt fast 1 Monat-
> 
> <schlicki



Danke, kein schlechter Preis. Denke aber aus den Acid wird nix. Mich stört der Auslösebereich von 15-20%. Finfe ich zu viel.


----------



## schrader999 (25. April 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Nein nein, Marke Eigenbau, ich hab ein SKS Mudx angepasst, sieht nicht überragend aus aber funktioniert!




DAs Originale ist sehr schön unauffällig. Mit dem Fat Albert liegt es fast auf dem Reifen auf.


----------



## Fränki__ (26. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ß
> 
> Sagmal ich bin mir nich sicher ob ich schon gefragt habe aber hast du eigentlich % bekeommen bei deinen Händler? Mener würde mir mit erstmal 5% und klamotten bzw. irgendwelchen zubehör noch entgegenkommen und einmal kostenlosen wartung um jahr. Was meint ihr geht das schon.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Vielleicht kannst Du hier ein paar % mehr raushohlen, wenn Du nett fragst  Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Laden auch Bikes versendet?!

Was die kostenlost Wartung nach einem Jahr betrifft 
Was würde denn, wie gewartet werden - Schaltung justiert und Luftdruck überprüft?


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du hier ein paar % mehr raushohlen, wenn Du nett fragst  Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der Laden auch Bikes versendet?!
> 
> Was die kostenlost Wartung nach einem Jahr betrifft
> Was würde denn, wie gewartet werden - Schaltung justiert und Luftdruck überprüft?



Sowas ja schätz ich mal aber wäre auch wie er meinte für ein Bikeleben wie er meinte aber sowas mach ich eigentlich selber. Wenn er jetzt kostenfreien Foxserivce anbieten würde wäre mir lieber^^. Aber egal is noch nich das letzte wort gesprochen mein Bike werd ich auf jedenfall bei ihm kaufen ich hab doch schon seit Jan bei ihm Vorbestellt da wäre das recht unklug abzuspringen wegen nen paar % ausserdem. Müsste ich befürchten keins mehr zu bekommen. Das R1 in 16" und dann noch in weiss wird wohl kaum einer auf lager zu stehen haben irgendwann. Deswegen ich werd schon noch n paar mehr % rauskitzeln wenn ich insgesammt auf 10 komme reicht mir das.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Danke, kein schlechter Preis. Denke aber aus den Acid wird nix. Mich stört der Auslösebereich von 15-20%. Finfe ich zu viel.



Über den Auslösewinkel kann ich nich viel sagen sind auch meine ersten Klickpedale aber der Auslösewinkel is ja bei acid und candy Identisch. Daher nahm ich die Acid auch wegen der etwas größeren Aufstandfläche. 

<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (26. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Über den Auslösewinkel kann ich nich viel sagen sind auch meine ersten Klickpedale aber der Auslösewinkel is ja bei acid und candy Identisch. Daher nahm ich die Acid auch wegen der etwas größeren Aufstandfläche.
> 
> <schlicki



Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachbohren. Du hast die Acid 2 Ti. Die kenn ich gar nicht. Meinst Du die Acid 2 Mg? Oder gibt es die echt in Titan? Denke das ist die Acid 4.

Dachte die Candy hat nur 6 grad, aber Du hast recht.

Kannst Du von der Acid bitte mal ein Bild einstelle, das es von der Seite zeigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (26. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachbohren. Du hast die Acid 2 Ti. Die kenn ich gar nicht. Meinst Du die Acid 2 Mg? Oder gibt es die echt in Titan? Denke das ist die Acid 4.
> 
> Dachte die Candy hat nur 6 grad, aber Du hast recht.
> 
> Kannst Du von der Acid bitte mal ein Bild einstelle, das es von der Seite zeigt?



Vertan sprach der Hahn und stieg vom Gockel ne ich weiss auch nich wie ich die ganze Zeit auf Acid 2 Ti komme ich hab die hier . Foto von der Seite kann ich dir nur die beiden anbieten ich hätt sonst noch welche gemacht aber die Teile Liegen schon bei Händler damit er sie Gleich umbauen kann.

<schlicki


----------



## korax (27. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Stereo Freunde,

möchte zunächst allen Wartenden meine Anteilnahme aussprechen. Ich selbst habe letztes Jahr im September nach der Eurobike bestellt und mein Bike letzte Woche bekommen. Nur so viel: das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!

Nun eine Frage an die schon Stereo Besitzer: hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Teil idealerweise (vorzugsweise auf dem Dach) transportiert? Bisher habe ich meine Bikes mittels Thule ProRide 591 transportiert. Nun laufen am Unterrohr ja zwei Züge und eine Bremsleitung, so dass ich bei der "oben-unten" Klemmung bedenken habe. Auf Anfrage bei Cube kam das hier zurück:

"Hallo,

optimal ist es nicht, aber wenn sie das Unterrohr und die dort verlegten Züge mit etwas Schaumstoff oder Ähnlichem schützen, sollte es kein Problem sein."

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht und kann Erfahrungen preisgeben? Eine theoretische Alternative wäre der Thule OutRide 561 mit Klemmung der Gabel. Dort gibt es aber auf Anfrage bei Thule keine Adapter für die neuen 15mm QR Steckachsen . 
Eine "rechts-links" Klemmung wie beim Thule FreeRide 530 soll auf Grund der Wandstärken in diesem Bereich ebenfalls Problematisch sein .

Sieht jemand noch eine Idee oder kann beim ProRide Entwarnung geben?

Grüßle,
korax


----------



## LiNgOtT (27. April 2009)

korax schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Stereo Freunde,
> 
> möchte zunächst allen Wartenden meine Anteilnahme aussprechen. Ich selbst habe letztes Jahr im September nach der Eurobike bestellt und mein Bike letzte Woche bekommen. Nur so viel: das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!
> 
> ...




Habe mein Stereo gerade erst am Wochenende auf dem Dach transportiert.
Ich hatte Anfangs auch etwas blöd geguckt aber am Ende habe ich es dennoch hinbekommen.

Du musst einfach die Kabel die oben auf dem Rohr verlaufen etwas hochziehen sodass du unter dem Kabel die Halterum durchschieben kannst.
Das Kabel unterm Rahmen habe ich etwas zur Seite gedrückt sodass es nicht von der Halterung eingeklemmt wird.

Ich habe diese hier: Thule ProRide 591

Wenn du noch bis Donnerstag warten kannst dann kann ich davon mal ein oder zwei Pics posten...

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## korax (27. April 2009)

Hallo LiNgOtT,

super Idee mit dem ziehen der Kabel . Die Bilder interessieren mich wirklich, ich werde natürlich warten.

Grüße,
korax


----------



## Rolquick (27. April 2009)

Hurra morgen abend hol ich mein Bike ab 
Cube scheint in die Gänge zu kommen


----------



## Janus1972 (27. April 2009)

ein weisses oder schwarzes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (27. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ein weisses oder schwarzes?


 
Schwarz; steht in seinem Profil!

Mein Händler konnte mir gerade eben noch keine Auskunft geben wann die Stereos geliefert werden... Einige Hardtails sind wohl schon eingetrudelt, aber noch kein einziges Stereo egal ob schwarz, weiß und welcher Ausstattung auch immer! Bekomme langsam echt nen Brechreiz


----------



## Rolquick (27. April 2009)

in Günzburg scheints auch welche zu geben adresse kann erfragt werden


----------



## schobbeschorle (27. April 2009)

Hab mein 2009er K18 von Günzburg zum Saisonstartpreis. Waren auf Lager, Lieferung innerhalb 2 Tage nach Eingang Überweisung.


----------



## zeKai (27. April 2009)

Ja langsam aber sicher macht das warten auch keinen Spaß mehr und ich warte wohl bemerkt noch auf ein schwarzes stereo(wie sehr viele andere auch)... werde es wahrscheinlich bekommen wenn die ersten weißen rausgehen. 

Ich meine lieferdaten die NIE stimmen sind relativ traurig.. sollte cube doch wenigstens ehrlich sein und sagen "steroes? tut mir leid kein plan wann die kommen sollen.. irgendwann halt...wieso die später kommen oder garnicht kommen kann ihnen doch egal sein so wie uns ;O " das bittere daran ist bei sting und fritzz schauts noch schlimmer aus. 

Nunja noch ist kein sommer doch es dürfte nun langsam wirklich kommen.. aus anfang april ist nun anfang mai geworden (laut letzen infos.. anfang mai = ende mai oder noch später)

Doch eines verstehe ich auch nicht einige räder scheinen ja schon zu existieren und ich lese ja auch ab und zu hier was davon das deren händler steroes vor ort haben die weder bestellt bzw. verkauft sind. Wohlbemerkt modelle die woanders bereits vorbestellt sind und direkt an den mann/frau gehen würden.


----------



## schobbeschorle (27. April 2009)

bezüglich der Pflege, ich habe jetzt schon viel gegoogelt und auch entsprechende Bediengsanleitungen der Komponenten des Stereo 2009 runtergeladen. Aber wie pflegt ihr euer Bike nach der Fahrt?

Entfernt ihr den Dreck aus Federgabelelementen ? sind diese mit irgendeinem Spezialöl zu plfegen ? sollte der Dreck einfach abgewischt werden ? (Vorne RS Revelation 140 mm, hinten Fox Float 23)

Mag vielleicht eine dumme frage für die arrivierten Biker unter euch sein, bloss will ich meinem Rädchen eine lange Lebensdauer gönnen.

Fox schreibt in der Bedienungsanleitung: _Dämpferkörper reinigen (alle Federungen)_ - nach/vor jeder Fahrt. Also einfach mit einem Lappen abwischen ? Nachölen ? Welches Öl.

Bei der Revelation das selbe Spiel ?

Die Kette jedes mal neu ölen ?

Kettenzüge ölen - irgendwas machen ?


----------



## schrader999 (27. April 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Doch eines verstehe ich auch nicht einige räder scheinen ja schon zu existieren und ich lese ja auch ab und zu hier was davon das deren händler steroes vor ort haben die weder bestellt bzw. verkauft sind. Wohlbemerkt modelle die woanders bereits vorbestellt sind und direkt an den mann/frau gehen würden.



DAs liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten Händler nicht nur die bereits verkauften und vorbestellten bei Cube ordern, sondern auch ein paar für ihren Laden. Cube sieht natürlich nicht, ob ein geordertes Bike schon verkauft ist, oder im Laden stehen wird. Die müssten jetzt beim Händler nachfragen, welche er sofort braucht, aber das wird Cube wohl nie machen. Andereseits werden einige Händler auch sagen, dass sie alle softort brauchen, da sie auch aktuelle Modell im Verkaufsraum haben wollen. Will Cube nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber ist wohl nicht ganz einfach ohne logistisches Geschick und Mehraufwand.


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. April 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> bezüglich der Pflege, ich habe jetzt schon viel gegoogelt und auch entsprechende Bediengsanleitungen der Komponenten des Stereo 2009 runtergeladen. Aber wie pflegt ihr euer Bike nach der Fahrt?
> 
> Entfernt ihr den Dreck aus Federgabelelementen ? sind diese mit irgendeinem Spezialöl zu plfegen ? sollte der Dreck einfach abgewischt werden ? (Vorne RS Revelation 140 mm, hinten Fox Float 23)
> 
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall den Dämpfer und die gabel mit einen sauberen lappen abwischen und vom schmutz befreien!
Sonst muss ich sagen habe ich bis jetzt vllt alle halbe jahre mal die kette leicht geölt. Eig müssten die materiealien ziemlich wartungsfrei sein. Und die Wartungsinterwalle der Gabel beachten.
Nicht mit Hochdruckreiniger spritzen (ist klar denke ich) und wenn man einen einfachen Gartenschlauch nimmt, einfach nicht soo doll auf die Lager spritzen. Sonst denke ich mal wars das

lg


----------



## schobbeschorle (27. April 2009)

merci @ bluesdriver


----------



## schlickjump3r (28. April 2009)

Moin liebe Mitleidenden,

hab gerad einen Anruf von meinem Dealer bekommen er hat wohl nochmal miit Cube gesprochen und die haben ihm hoch und heilig zugesichert das die Rahmen jetzt in der Production wären und defenitiv nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir es erst glauben wenn der Karton im Laden steht und mein stereo drin is. Bis dahin sind wir mal gebremst optimistisch. 

cheers <> schlicki


----------



## weltklasse (28. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Moin liebe Mitleidenden,
> 
> hab gerad einen Anruf von meinem Dealer bekommen er hat wohl nochmal miit Cube gesprochen und die haben ihm hoch und heilig zugesichert das die Rahmen jetzt in der Production wären und defenitiv nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt das wir es erst glauben wenn der Karton im Laden steht und mein stereo drin is. Bis dahin sind wir mal gebremst optimistisch.
> 
> cheers <> schlicki



Hallo Schlickjumper,
bin mal gespannt was mein Händler meint, von alleine melden die sich ja auch nicht bei einem. Ich habe langsam die Schnautze voll Wenn die nächste Woche nicht in die Pötte kommen werde ich wohl ein Stumpjumper bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch ein bisschen was für die heimischen Arbeitsplätze tun, aber irgendwann ist die Geduld am Ende 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (28. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo Schlickjumper,
> bin mal gespannt was mein Händler meint, von alleine melden die sich ja auch nicht bei einem. Ich habe langsam die Schnautze voll Wenn die nächste Woche nicht in die Pötte kommen werde ich wohl ein Stumpjumper bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch ein bisschen was für die heimischen Arbeitsplätze tun, aber irgendwann ist die Geduld am Ende
> 
> 
> LG



Ich versteh dein frust hoffentlich wird unser warten dann nächste Woche mal belohnt. Du hättest ja zumindest ne alternative ich hab ich irgendwie schon zu sehr in das Stereo verschossen das es nix anderes mehr sein darf. 

<schlicki


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (28. April 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo Schlickjumper,
> bin mal gespannt was mein Händler meint, von alleine melden die sich ja auch nicht bei einem. Ich habe langsam die Schnautze voll Wenn die nächste Woche nicht in die Pötte kommen werde ich wohl ein Stumpjumper bestellen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch ein bisschen was für die heimischen Arbeitsplätze tun, aber irgendwann ist die Geduld am Ende
> 
> 
> LG


 
Heimische Arbeitsplätze ist gut; was an dem Rad wird denn noch in Deutschland gefertigt? 

Nach erneuter Mail an Cube gabs übrigens keine Antwort mehr und mein Händler sagt er hätte keine Ahnung wann die Bikes kommen!

Macht echt keinen Spaß mehr; leider gibts auch für mich optisch keine Alternative zum Stereo.


----------



## Rolquick (28. April 2009)

so was soll ich sagen, ich kann nur wiederholen was schon geschrieben wurde, das Warten lohnt sich, ich habe meins gerade abgeholt. ein Traum 
Alle andern drück ich mal die Daumen!


----------



## Fränki__ (28. April 2009)

Ich habe mein Stereo ja schon, aber Alternativen gäbe es echt noch. Ich habe am Wochenende ein Simplon Dozer live erleben dürfen - ist echt der Knaller


----------



## schlickjump3r (28. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Stereo ja schon, aber Alternativen gäbe es echt noch. Ich habe am Wochenende ein Simplon Dozer live erleben dürfen - ist echt der Knaller



Ich weiss das Simplon Dozer würde mir auch noch evlt gefallen aber geschuldet dem carbonrahmen würds auch in Stereo x0 ähnlicher ausstattung gut und gern n Täusi mehr kosten.


----------



## tobone (28. April 2009)

Sieht schon ganz nett aus und fährt sich vielleicht auch ganz gut, aber mein nächstes Bike wird glaube ich aus Alu. Carbon ist halt schon etwas empfindlicher als Alu. Und dann immer diese Geräusche wenn mal ein Stein gegenfliegt, also meins ruft dann immer:"Hallo ich bin ein Joghurtbecher".
Und hin und wieder mal knacken beim treten, halt die typischen Carbongeräusche. Vielleicht wird mein nächstes irgendwann auch ein Stereo oder ein Simplon Lexx,oder ein301...Gibt auch viele schöne Alubikes.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## zeKai (28. April 2009)

Ich finde optisch sahen einige Karbon Räder recht gut aus... wenn man eben die typische Kohlefasermatten sieht. Doch die meisten hersteller lackieren das ja über was ich sehr schade finde. Aber wie schon einige sagten.. der typische carbon sound... ich habe keine angst das es bricht und das obwohl wenn man 90kg kampfgewicht draufstemmt und das rad seltsame geräusche macht.

Finde z.B. den Ibiz Mojo rahmen sehr sehr sexy.. leider auch sehr sehr teuer...  Und so das richtige vertrauen habe ich nicht in carbon.... ist wahrscheinlich ein vorurteil...


----------



## Mohawk (29. April 2009)

*Es geht los! Schaut Euch mal die Mail an die ich heute von Cube bekommen habe.*
*Ist übrigens, ein K18 in Black/White 18". Der 1. Mai ist gerettet. Endlich,endlich,...*




*Hallo Herr ...,*

*das Rad wir heute unsere Haus verlassen.*
*Wir hoffen, dass Sie es noch pünktlich bekommen.*

*Wir können aber keine 24h Zustellung garantieren.*


*Mit sportlichen Grüßen*

*Ihr Cube Team*​


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (29. April 2009)

Mohawk schrieb:


> *Es geht los! Schaut Euch mal die Mail an die ich heute von Cube bekommen habe.*
> *Ist übrigens, ein K18 in Black/White 18". Der 1. Mai ist gerettet. Endlich,endlich,...*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch; langes Wochenende-neues Bike...passt doch super!

Mir schrieb man heute, nachdem ich erneut gefragt habe wann denn nun die Räder kommen, dass es die 19KW soweit sein soll! Mit dem Zusatz, ich hatte gefragt ob sie einer Reihenfolge der Bestelleingäng nachgehen, die Antwort, dass der Händler der früh bestellt natürlich auch am ehesten beliefert wird! Nun gut; habe im Okt bestellt... bin mal gespannt was draus wird 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james.fox (29. April 2009)

Hehe fett !! Endlich gehts los.....
Hab am Montag Geburtstag!! Also los Cube strengt euch an, das wäre das perfekte Geschenk!!!!
Freut sich schon, max


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. April 2009)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab bei mir solls dann auch nächste woche losgehen können. Ich habe am 13 Januar bestellt. Weisses R1 in 16". 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (29. April 2009)

hoffe mein 16 zoll rahmen kommt dann auch langsam mein sting knackt als ob es auseinanderfällt


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> hoffe mein 16 zoll rahmen kommt dann auch langsam mein sting knackt als ob es auseinanderfällt



bestimmt wann hattest du eigentlich den rahmen geordert eigentlich müsste man bei dir ja noch schneller liefern das es sich ja um ne reklamation handelt.


----------



## Janus1972 (29. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> bestimmt wann hattest du eigentlich den rahmen geordert eigentlich müsste man bei dir ja noch schneller liefern das es sich ja um ne reklamation handelt.



war im februar. hoffe auch das es schnell geht weil es ja nur der rahmen ist.


----------



## JuergenM. (29. April 2009)

Tach zusammen,

hab mich jetzt auch mal Registriert (nachdem ich die ganzen 35Seiten gelesen habe). Ich warte auch noch sehnsüchtig auf mein Stereo (Black´n White)!! OK, erst im Dezember bestellt, aber mein Händler hat schon auf der Bike Messe in FN bestellt (In weiser Vorahnung). Ich glaube bei Cube läuft ein Interner Wettbewerb für Inkompetenz. Hab denen schon zwei Mails geschrieben ohne Reaktion!! Das nächste wird sicher kein Cube mehr werden. Mein Händler hat keinerlei Info von Cube, die hat er von mir bekommen nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe. Danke an die fleissigen Schreiber.

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (29. April 2009)

fraglich ist auch was mit den restlichen schwarzen stereos ist. Scheinen ja auch noch ohne ende zu fehlen. Oder bin ich der letzte der noch nen schwarzes erwartet?


----------



## Maxwie (29. April 2009)

@ JürgenM:

Das find ich aber komisch , ich hab auch ne Mail zu Cube bekommen (warte auf mein fritzz) und auch prompt ne wirklich kompetente Anrwort bekommen. Jedesmal wenn ich bei meinem Händler nachfrage ruft dieser auch prompt bei Cube an und bekommt auch immer neuste Info´s. Vlt. stimmt da was mit deinem Händler nicht

Gruß


----------



## JuergenM. (29. April 2009)

Hi Maxwie,

aber selbst wenn was mit meinem Händler nicht stimmt, warum bekomm in dann von Cube keine Antwort? Die erste Mail ging Sonntag raus, die zweite hab ich heute Mittag geschrieben. Meine ganze Info beruht auf das Forum hier. Darum noch mal ein dickes "Danke" an die fleissigen Schreiber.

Grüssle


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. April 2009)

Maxwie schrieb:


> @ JürgenM:
> 
> Das find ich aber komisch , ich hab auch ne Mail zu Cube bekommen (warte auf mein fritzz) und auch prompt ne wirklich kompetente Anrwort bekommen. Jedesmal wenn ich bei meinem Händler nachfrage ruft dieser auch prompt bei Cube an und bekommt auch immer neuste Info´s. Vlt. stimmt da was mit deinem Händler nicht
> 
> Gruß



So wars bei mir bisher her auch.!


----------



## Andreas Hecht (29. April 2009)

habe auch schon am 4.10.2008 bestellt und warte auch noch auf ein schwarzes 22" The One,nach Aussage meines Händlers soll es nun nächste Woche kommen (mal wieder hab ich dieses jahr bestimmt schon 6-7 mal gehört).

Gruß dreas


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube davon sollte sich Cube mal ne Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Janus1972 (30. April 2009)

das nenne ich informationspolitik und nicht so eine s c h e i s s e wie cube fabriziert. einfach mal ne vernünftige stellungsnahme abgeben und der drops wäre gelutscht. aber die sitzen bzw schweigen das lieber aus.


----------



## Geschu (30. April 2009)

Es scheint sich bei Cube aber tatsächlich etwas zu bewegen!!! Kann heute auch mein Stereo K18 20" in Schwarz abholen .

Also Kopf hoch - kann nicht mehr lange dauern .


----------



## cybershot999 (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mein Cube Stereo (K18) black geholt mit folgenden Umbauten:

-Laufradsatz: Hügi 240S DD 5.1 Disk Freeride schwarz (vo. 10mm / hi. X12mm)
-Shimano Saint Bremsensatz (200/180mm Shimano XT Center Lock) 
-Sram Kette PC 971 
-Ritzelpacket XT

Nach meinen Probefahrten beim Händler aknn ich bisher folgendes sagen:

- supersteifer Hinterbau
- sehr sensibel
- Lock out am Dämpfer nur bei sehr sprotlicher Fahrweise notwendig
- Geometrie ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Spritzigkeit und maximalem Komfort



Und für alle die im Moment noch 

Freut Euch drauf ... es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Janus1972 (30. April 2009)

ich hoffe es sonst fahr ich zu cube und zünde die hütte an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niggo86 (30. April 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich das hier so lese, dann sollte ich mich als Glückspilz fühlen !
Bin letzte Woche einfach zum Händler und da war halt ein 2009ner Stereo (k18)
Habs dann auch direkt mitgenommen !

Ich hab nur mal ne Frage wie das bei Euch mit der hinteren Nabe ist -  klackert die, beim fahren ? Also wenn Ihr nicht tretet ? 
Mich nervt das so krass... und das ding zu tauschen ist jetzt bestimmt nen riesen Ding weil das ja auch noch ne x12 Achse ist oder ?

Hat schon jemand ein Schutzblech ? Hab nur gehört beim Sting oder Fritzz soll es die als Zubehöhr geben ???


Grüße 

nico


----------



## Geschu (30. April 2009)

Mal ein etwas anderes Thema:

Wo ist denn die Shimano Saint Gruppe einzuordnen? Zwischen SLX und XT oder XT und XTR? Oder anders gefragt: Ist die Saint besser als die XT-Bremse?
Will nähmlich die K18 am Stereo durch die XT zu ersetzen, aber wenn die Saint noch nen Zacken besser ist wäre das auch noch eine Option.

Grüße


----------



## tobone (30. April 2009)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist die Saint was fürs grobe, geht schon so richtung freeride, hat also richtig biss und ist wohl auch relativ schwer. Weiß nicht ob es noch eine 2kolbenbremse ist oder ob sie sogar mehr hat.


----------



## cybershot999 (30. April 2009)

Die Saint hat mächtig Biss! Ist "neu" schon viel bissiger, aber dennoch gut dossierbar als meine "biss"herigen Bremsen!

Durch 4 Kolben (2 groß, 2kleiner) bringt sie richtig Druck auf die Scheibe!

Das klackern liegt am Laufradsatz! Tauschen (z.B. 240er Naben ==> Umbausatz erhältlich) und ne gescheite Felge, dann


----------



## niggo86 (30. April 2009)

Kannst Du mir was empfehlen ?


----------



## schrader999 (30. April 2009)

Das Schutzblech gibt es bei deinem Cube Händler. kostet ca 40 euro.


----------



## Janus1972 (30. April 2009)

ein vernüftiger händler legt das blech drauf


----------



## cybershot999 (30. April 2009)

Felge TOP!!!

DT Swiss EX 5.1 DISC, black (32, 36 L)


----------



## schrader999 (30. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ein vernüftiger händler legt das blech drauf



Oder macht für das Rad nen guten Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (30. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... und? Wie sieht es aus mit dem Ständer? Taugt er etwas?




Der Ständer ist heute angekommen. Für den Preis vollkommen ok. Würd ihn wieder holen. Die Haken sind mitGummi überzogen, aber seitlich stösst der Rahmen etwas gegen Metall. Aber kein Problem, rechts hab ich eh nen Strebenschutz drauf und links kommt ein kleines Polster an den Ständer. 
Kannst ihn Dir bedenkenlos bestellen.


----------



## Tintera (30. April 2009)

@niggo86

Der Feilauf beim K18 ist schon recht laut...du brauchst nur aufhören mit strampeln und die ersten Wanderer sind im Wald verschwunden...
Es hat also auch Vorteile...


----------



## Morrison (30. April 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

so - ich habe heute von meinem Händler die Info bekommen dass mein Stereo R1 WnB 18" mit viel Glück in der kommenden Woche geliefert wird.

Die Formulierung gibt natürlich noch reichlich Raum für einen potenziellen Rückzug, aber es wird offensichtlich konkreter.

Bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf die Kiste. Meine größte Sorge ist aktuell, dass mir bei 183 Korpergröße das 18" zu klein sein könnte. Bislang haben 18-19"-Räder allerdings immer recht gut gepasst. Ich werds erleben.

Na dann mal bis zur nächsten Info. Gebt bescheid, wenns was Neues gibt.

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## james.fox (30. April 2009)

Boa ich flipp hier grad voll aus!! Vor 1std in der arbeit ruft mich mein händler an: ja dei the one white-n-black is da!! Wie geil, sofort ab nach hause, bin grad aufm weg zum händler. Hammermäßiges geburtstag geschenk ! An alle anderen: haltet durch! 
Lg ein überglücklicher max


----------



## Peter-S (30. April 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf die Kiste. Meine größte Sorge ist aktuell, dass mir bei 183 Korpergröße das 18" zu klein sein könnte. Bislang haben 18-19"-Räder allerdings immer recht gut gepasst. Ich werds erleben.



.. wenn die Beine kurz genug sind, wird es schon passen 

... sag ich mit meinen 184 cm ...


----------



## Peter-S (30. April 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Der Ständer ist heute angekommen. Für den Preis vollkommen ok. Würd ihn wieder holen. Die Haken sind mitGummi überzogen, aber seitlich stösst der Rahmen etwas gegen Metall. Aber kein Problem, rechts hab ich eh nen Strebenschutz drauf und links kommt ein kleines Polster an den Ständer.
> Kannst ihn Dir bedenkenlos bestellen.



Super  das sieht mal gut aus und ist bestellt .... Danke Dir für die schnelle Info und die Fotos.

Wie sieht es aus, seitlich einfach den guten alten Gartenschlauch aufgeschlitzt drüber zu stülpen ..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (30. April 2009)

> Bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf die Kiste. Meine größte Sorge ist aktuell, dass mir bei 183 Korpergröße das 18" zu klein sein könnte. Bislang haben 18-19"-Räder allerdings immer recht gut gepasst. Ich werds erleben.


182 cm, 87 cm Beinlänge - 18" 2009er - Perfekt.
Kompakt - Agil - Wendig - Kontrolle - Schnell


----------



## schrader999 (30. April 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Super  das sieht mal gut aus und ist bestellt .... Danke Dir für die schnelle Info und die Fotos.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus, seitlich einfach den guten alten Gartenschlauch aufgeschlitzt drüber zu stülpen ..?



Vielleicht nicht gerade Gartenschlauch, aber ein alter Schlauch vom Bike sollte gut gehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. April 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube davon sollte sich Cube mal ne Scheibe abschneiden!


 So toll ist der Artikel nun auch nicht. Er versucht gute Stimmung zu verbreiten. Mehr nicht. Keine einzige klare Antwort und ob die angeführten Gründe stimmen ist auch fraglich.

Was mich an dem Artikel vor allem stört: Canyon hat alles richtig gemacht. Sie können nur nicht liefern, weil alle Anderen Fehler machen. Sie beantworten keine Mails, weil die Kunden zu viele Mails schreiben. Das Callcenter ist überlastet, weil die Kunden zu oft anrufen. Sie werden "in den nächsten Tagen" die Kunden anschreiben ( inhaltlich warscheinlich entsprechend dem Artikel ).

Insofern macht es keinen Unterschied, wer einen verarscht.


----------



## pumadriver (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

es geht tatsächlich los: Hab gestern Abend von meinem Händler die Info bekommen, dass mein Stereo K18 White'n'Black in 18 Zoll abholbereit ist. Ich werd's morgen natürlich gleich abholen;-)


----------



## cybershot999 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hier zwei Bilder vom Neuen!









LR hinten wird noch ersetzt!  ... und dann gehts ab!


----------



## FM27 (2. Mai 2009)

Hey
hab um Do. mit Cube tel. und als momentaner Liefertermin wurde mir Kw 22 genannt (bestellt Nov/2008) . So langsam reichts echt : ihr Rad kommt Anfang März...Kw12...Kw16...vieleicht Kw17...Kw19 und nun Kw22 die Spinnen 

Gratuliere allen die im Cube Glücksspiel schon ein Rad bekommen haben


----------



## schrader999 (2. Mai 2009)

HAt von euch irgendeiner die Ausstattung The One X0 bestellt (gleicher Preis wie R1)? Mir hat Cube nämlich erzählt, dass man neben der R1 wegen der sehr hohen Nachfrage der The One-Bremse diese zweite Top-Ausstattung nachgeschoben hat. Sieht aber zumindest hier im Forum nicht so aus, als hätte die irgendjemand geordert?


----------



## pumadriver (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo!!!

Hab vorhin mein Stereo beim Händler abgeholt und gleich einmal ein paar Bilder gemacht (bitte entschuldigt die miese Qualität - war nur mit dem Handy):

















Ich werd's jetzt gleich mal testen

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (2. Mai 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Hab vorhin mein Stereo beim Händler abgeholt und gleich einmal ein paar Bilder gemacht (bitte entschuldigt die miese Qualität - war nur mit dem Handy):
> 
> ...


 
Einfach ein geiles Bike; hoffe, dass der mir zuletzt zugesagte Termin KW19 steht! Anscheinend kommen die ja so allmählich ausem Knick!

Viel Spaß bei Deiner ersten Tour; vielleicht ja mit kleinem Erstbericht danach!


----------



## Digiman (2. Mai 2009)

WOW!!!!!!

Also ich lese ja schon ne ganze Weile hier mit.... Ich warte ebenfalls schon ewig auf mein Bike!!!!!
Bestellt habe ich ein weisses 18" The One/R1 Mix Bike  ...Mein Händler macht noch paar umbauten dran ...
Jetzt wenn ich sehe, daß es endlich losgeht, sitz ich hier wie auf Kohlen.

Aber ich denke wir werden alle mit nem richtig Gei*** Bike belohnt.
Wenn es so fährt wie´s aussieht bin ich absolut zufrieden 

Glückwunsch an ALLE die´s schon haben!

Mfg Th.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Mai 2009)

Die Vorfreude wächst ins unerträgliche << viel spass bei deiner ersten Tour pumadriver das stereo in weiss is echt n Keks für die Augen mit ganz viel Schocki drauf. 

<schlicki


----------



## Fränki__ (2. Mai 2009)

..naja, weiss wird auch dreckig 
Ich hab schon die ersten, schmerzlichen Gebrauchsspuren an meinem Stereo 

@Cybershot999: Findest Du die Saint Bremse nicht etwas zu "oversized" für das Stereo - diesen schweren, brutalen Wurfanker fahre ich nicht mal an meinem Freerider. Nicht falsch verstehen, interessiert mich nur warum Du Dir soviel Mehrgewicht ans Custom Stereo schraubst


----------



## zeKai (2. Mai 2009)

Was fürn Schnellspanner hat eigentlich das Vorderrad am k18? Weil am Hinterrad sieht man immer DT Swiss (kann mich auch irren). 
Sollte eh nen normaler sunrigle schnellspanner sein oder?


----------



## Morrison (2. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe ja mal, dass die neue Hiobs-Botschaften in Sachen Lieferwoche KW22 nicht stimmen. Mein R1 White&Black ist auch noch nicht da. Ich war aber heute mal bei meinem Händler, den ich übrigens echt empfehlen kann. Der sprach nach wie vor von der kommenden Woche.

Da steht übrigens ein schwarzes The One und ein weißes (!!!) K18 - beide in 18". Der Laden ist in Hattingen (BikenService). Falls also jemand noch nach einem Stereo sucht und zufällig genau eines dieser Räder haben möchte - fahrt hin.

Vielleicht hilft die Info ja einem weiter...

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## cybershot999 (2. Mai 2009)

@Fränki:

Ja das hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Aber ich wollte eine bezahlbare, standfeste und bissige Bremse! Und ja,... ich habe Sie gefunden!

Aber trotzdem: 
- recht fein dosierbar
- mit dem kleinen Finger bedienbar
- und wie ich finde: geile Optik und schöne Detaillösungen!

Und Ihr wißt ja: Hubraum ist nur durch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen!!!


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Mai 2009)

argh will meinen rahmen auch entlich haben. brauch doch nur rahmen und dämpfer. muss wohl am montag meinem dealer auf den sack gehen.


----------



## pumadriver (2. Mai 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Hab vorhin mein Stereo beim Händler abgeholt und gleich einmal ein paar Bilder gemacht (bitte entschuldigt die miese Qualität - war nur mit dem Handy):
> 
> ...




So!

Bin gerade von meiner ersten Probefahrt zurück. Also ich finde das Bike fährt sich wirklich klasse - bin hellauf begeistert! 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einen ausführlichen Bericht und natürlich vernünftige Bilder nachliefern.
Noch kurz: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sowohl an meinem Bike als auch bei einem schwarzen Stereo bei meinem Händler statt der aufgeführten 2.4" breiten Fat Albert nur die 2.25" breiten verbaut sind. Sollte ich da nachhaken?
Bezüglich der Frage zu den Schnellspannern hab ich auch sofort meinen Händler befragt: Komischerweise ist sowohl bei meinem als auch bei einem schwarzen bei meinem Händler vorne eine Sunringle Variante und hinten eine DT Swiss verbaut; mir soll's recht sein.

Ich liefere auf jeden Fall noch genaue Bilder mit Details.

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## tobone (2. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Stereo und anderen all mountain lastigen Bikes (LV301, Simplon Lexx...) bezüglich des Rahmengewichtes?
Man soll ja nicht allen Tests glauben, aber anfang des Jahres wurde das neue Stereo in der Bike getestet und hat insgesamt sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen. Allerdings stand da auch drin, daß ein Rahmengewicht über 3Kg(20 Zoll) nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob sich das bemerkbar macht und wenn ja dann wie (z.B. bei der Beschleunigung...o.ä.)
Vielleicht ist es ja absehbar, daß der Rahmen in den nächsten Jahren etwas abspeckt. Oder was meint ihr?

Gruß,  Tobi


----------



## Rolquick (2. Mai 2009)

@pumadriver
auf meinem THE ONE sind die 2,4er Reifen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Frage zu den Schnellspannern hab ich auch sofort meinen Händler befragt: Komischerweise ist sowohl bei meinem als auch bei einem schwarzen bei meinem Händler vorne eine Sunringle Variante und hinten eine DT Swiss verbaut; mir soll's recht sein.



hat das stereo hinten nicht das x-12 steckachsen system von syntace?

da gibts ja nur recht wenige naben für.


----------



## schrader999 (2. Mai 2009)

Mein R1 hat vorne ne Fox-Achse und drauf waren 2,4 er Fat Albert


----------



## zeKai (2. Mai 2009)

evtl haben die k18 die schmaleren reifen drauf. Wegen den anderen felge. Oder einfach verwechselt beim zusammenschrauben..


----------



## Hemme (3. Mai 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Bin gerade von meiner ersten Probefahrt zurück. Also ich finde das Bike fährt sich wirklich klasse - bin hellauf begeistert!
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einen ausführlichen Bericht und natürlich vernünftige Bilder nachliefern.
> ...



Hi Pumadriver,
sieht echt klasse aus, dein neues Stereo.
Was mich noch interessieren würde: ist das ein 18 Zoll Rahmen? Und war der Dämpferschützer mit dabei?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken darf... Weiß jmd, ob die weiße Variante auch mal nur als Rahmen angeboten wird? (Bisher ist beim Bike-Discount nur die schwarze Variante aus dem Vorjahr zu bekommen).
Und wie verhält es sich, wenn man bei einem Dämpfer von 140mm eine Gabel mit 130mm Federweg einbaut?

lg


----------



## Hemme (3. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken darf... Weiß jmd, ob die weiße Variante auch mal nur als Rahmen angeboten wird? (Bisher ist beim Bike-Discount nur die schwarze Variante aus dem Vorjahr zu bekommen).
> Und wie verhält es sich, wenn man bei einem Dämpfer von 140mm eine Gabel mit 130mm Federweg einbaut?
> 
> lg



In der Preisliste steht das Stereo `09 auch als Rahmenkit sowohl in schwarz als auch in weiss.
Bin das vorige Stereo schon mit ner 115er Reba gefahren. geht wunderbar. Lenkwinkel ist halt etwas steiler aber auch nicht anders als bei ner abgesenketen 140er Gabel.
Man verschenk halt bergab etwas Potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (3. Mai 2009)

Die rahmen gibt es sicher erst einzeln wenn cube seine Bestellungen alle raus hat. (wär jedenfalls logischer als die rahmen zu verkaufen bevor deren Händler die bestellten Kompletträder haben)
Oder sagen wir es mal so, ich hoffe das sie es so machen. Warten ja noch ohne ende Leute auf ihr Rad egal welche Farbe.


----------



## LiNgOtT (3. Mai 2009)

Jemand hatte letzte Woche nach Bildern wegen der Befestigung des Stereos für Dachträger gefragt.
Mit etwas Verspätung hier nun zwei Pics dazu...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Mai 2009)

Ist eigentlich die weiß-schwarze Ausführung mit einem höher gelegenen Oberrohr ausgesattet oder meine ich das nur??
Da die Bilder zu groß sind...:

Schwarz
weiß


----------



## tobone (3. Mai 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Stereo und anderen all mountain lastigen Bikes (LV301, Simplon Lexx...) bezüglich des Rahmengewichtes?
> Man soll ja nicht allen Tests glauben, aber anfang des Jahres wurde das neue Stereo in der Bike getestet und hat insgesamt sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen. Allerdings stand da auch drin, daß ein Rahmengewicht über 3Kg(20 Zoll) nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob sich das bemerkbar macht und wenn ja dann wie (z.B. bei der Beschleunigung...o.ä.)
> Vielleicht ist es ja absehbar, daß der Rahmen in den nächsten Jahren etwas abspeckt. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß,  Tobi



Kann keiner was zu sagen?


----------



## schrader999 (3. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die weiß-schwarze Ausführung mit einem höher gelegenen Oberrohr ausgesattet oder meine ich das nur??
> Da die Bilder zu groß sind...:
> 
> Schwarz
> weiß




unterschiedliche Rahmengrössen?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> unterschiedliche Rahmengrössen?



nein, wechselt man zwischen den beiden Bildern hin und her unterscheidet sich in Länge usw garnichts am Rad, ledigdlich das Oberrohr entspringt höher bei dem weißen Modell...


----------



## Hemme (3. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> nein, wechselt man zwischen den beiden Bildern hin und her unterscheidet sich in Länge usw garnichts am Rad, ledigdlich das Oberrohr entspringt höher bei dem weißen Modell...



Es sind unterschidliche Rahmengrößen. Beim weissen ist nur die Gabel nicht ganz ausgefahren, deswegen sieht es etwas anders aus. Der Vorbau ist beim weissen auch länger. Die geringe Änderung der Länge des Rahmens wird bei derart Bildern nicht klar ersichtlich sein.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Mai 2009)

Achte mal auf die "HPC" Aufschrift auf dem Sitzrohr.
Auch hier im direkten Vergleich:
Klick


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

auf den bildern sieht man, dass das schwarze kleiner ist. und komischerweise hat das auch eine andere lackierung als das weisse


----------



## JuergenM. (4. Mai 2009)

Man sollte es fast nicht glauben, nach 3 Mails hat Cube doch glatt Zeit gefunden eine Kettenmail zu Kopieren und mir zu Antworten:

Sehr geehrter Herr M,

es tut uns sehr leid, dass Sie so lange auf Ihr Rad warten mussten. Die Stereos sollen diese Woche ausgeliefert werden.

Wir bitten, die lange Wartezeit zu entschuldigen. Es kam bei diesem Rad aufgrund der aufwendigen Pulverbeschichtung zu solch immensen VerzÃ¶gerungen, die vorher nicht einkalkuliert werden konnten.

Wir wÃ¼nschen Ihnen noch einen schÃ¶nen Tag.


*Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ssen/best regards* 

Ihr Cube Team

Bin echt GlÃ¼cklich dass sich Cube fÃ¼r 3.000,-â¬ noch dazu herab lassen und die werden nicht mal Rot dabei!!

28. Mai ist letzter Schultag befor die KidiÂ´s wieder 2 Wochen Ferien haben, ich hoffe dass das Bike bis dahin schon bie mir in der Garage steht. Sonst bekomme ich echt nen Anfall.

Wollte nicht jemand die HÃ¼tte anzÃ¼nden?? Ich helf dann dabei.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (5. Mai 2009)

jo, ich wollte die hütte anzünden. ich warte nur auf nen weissen rahmen und der kommt nicht. könnte kotzen.


----------



## Mohawk (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Juergen,

ich war auch so verzweifelt wie Du. Gestern habe ich nun endlich mein Baby bekommen. Bin zwar erst 5 km gefahren, aber die haben schon deutlich gezeigt was in diesem Bike steckt. Ich weiß, jetzt kann ich wahrscheinlich große Reden schwingen, aber ehrlich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ging es mir wie Dir und vielen anderen. Ich sage nur: Warten lohnt sich wenn´s nicht zuuuuuuu lange ist.
Bei denen die zu den Glücklichen gehören die schon eins haben: Habe hinten FatAlbert 2.25 drauf, dachte eigentlich ist ein 2.4 drauf. Habe ich erst zu Hause gesehen. Und das Spritzschutzblech habe ich dazubekommen. Mein Händler war im allgemeinen sehr kulant auf Grund der langen Wartezeit. Habe 140  gespart. Neue Pedalen ( Hihi ) habe erst einmal die von meinem Tourer angebaut.


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Mai 2009)

@mohawk auf dem letzten foto "hängt" eine leitung locker unterm tretlager. soll / muss das so sein? welche zug- / leitungsführung ist das?


----------



## tobone (5. Mai 2009)

Kann das sein, daß der Radstand läger ist als beim alten Stereo?
Wie ist das mit der Wendigkeit, seit ihr damit zufrieden?


----------



## Mohawk (5. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> @mohawk auf dem letzten foto "hängt" eine leitung locker unterm tretlager. soll / muss das so sein? welche zug- / leitungsführung ist das?


 
Hi Janus,

ja das ist Orginal so. Ist der Zug vom Umwerfer. Sieht ein bißchen blöd aus, stört beim fahren aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## beattx (5. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, 

man man man ich hab mich in das Bike sowas von verliebt... ich hadere noch bei wem ich bestelle via Internet oder Händler, aber ich schätze ich werde wohl kein Bike mehr vor 2010 bekommen, wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese. 

Gruß


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Mai 2009)

nene einige händler haben welche im laden. mein bikedealer hat sogar nen weisses. nützt nur nix weil ich auf nen rahmen warte. also guck mal bei den händlern.


----------



## zeKai (5. Mai 2009)

Es kommt sicherlich auch auf das Modell, Farbe und vor allem Größe an. 
Habe selber schlechte Erfahrungen mit rädern in der maximal Größe 22". 

In dieser woche werd ich gott sei dank meines bekommen. Hab dies aber auch sehr spät erst bestellt. Am besten schreibst du cube händler an und fragst einfach nach. Ich selber habe auch ohne ende emails geschrieben und telefonate geführt.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Mai 2009)

Mohawk schrieb:


> Hi Juergen,
> 
> ich war auch so verzweifelt wie Du. Gestern habe ich nun endlich mein Baby bekommen. Bin zwar erst 5 km gefahren, aber die haben schon deutlich gezeigt was in diesem Bike steckt. Ich weiß, jetzt kann ich wahrscheinlich große Reden schwingen, aber ehrlich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ging es mir wie Dir und vielen anderen. Ich sage nur: Warten lohnt sich wenn´s nicht zuuuuuuu lange ist.
> Bei denen die zu den Glücklichen gehören die schon eins haben: Habe hinten FatAlbert 2.25 drauf, dachte eigentlich ist ein 2.4 drauf. Habe ich erst zu Hause gesehen. Und das Spritzschutzblech habe ich dazubekommen. Mein Händler war im allgemeinen sehr kulant auf Grund der langen Wartezeit. Habe 140  gespart. Neue Pedalen ( Hihi ) habe erst einmal die von meinem Tourer angebaut.



Ich glaube, dass es wohl noch seeehr lange dauern wird, bis ich das Rahmenset beim bike-discount für 699 euro sehen werden. Zumindest gibts ja das 08er Modell dort für diesen Preis, wenn auch nur in Schwarz.
Welche Rahmengröße ist auf dem Bild abgebildet?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mohawk (5. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es wohl noch seeehr lange dauern wird, bis ich das Rahmenset beim bike-discount für 699 euro sehen werden. Zumindest gibts ja das 08er Modell dort für diesen Preis, wenn auch nur in Schwarz.
> Welche Rahmengröße ist auf dem Bild abgebildet?
> 
> lg


 

Hi KKBKamikaze,

iss´n 18"


----------



## tobone (5. Mai 2009)

Mohawk schrieb:


> Hi KKBKamikaze,
> 
> iss´n 18"



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Mohawk (5. Mai 2009)

Hi tobone,

bin 1,76 m.


----------



## N. Schäfer (5. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass alle weißen Stereos schwarze Lenker und Vorbauten haben. Liegt das an der K18 Version oder hat Cube das geändert?


----------



## Mohawk (5. Mai 2009)

Liegt an der K18 Version. Haben alle K18 in Schwarz.


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

> Habe hinten FatAlbert 2.25 drauf, dachte eigentlich ist ein 2.4 drauf. Habe ich erst zu Hause gesehen.



Was soll das denn und vorn sind'S 2.4er is ja lustisch aber nich wenn man wegen sowas alle forz lang zum dealer fahren muss. Ich glaub ich mach mir nochmal ne Checklist damit ich nichts vergess und mich nich ärgern muss das Cube irgendwas falsch kommissioniert hat hab keine lust wegen sowas dann nochmal zum Händler zu müssen.

Ps. radel is aber trotzdem janz schick>

gruz schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## james.fox (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mein 09'er Stereo the one _endlich_ letzte Woche Donnerstag erhalten. Werd euch nun im Folgenden kurz meine ersten Eindrücke und Erfahrungen schildern. Da ich die letzten Wochen ein 06'er Stereo als Leihrad hatte, konnte ich einen direkten Vergleich ziehen. 
Allerdings bin ich mit dem Neuen bisher noch nicht viel gefahren; dazu unten mehr.

Der erste Eindruck war natürlich von der Optik geprägt. Die Lackierung (habe ein black'n'white) sieht super aus, ist aber von Rad zu Rad etwas verschieden. Bei mir überlappt z.B. das Rot mit dem Schwarz und ist nicht komplett deckend. D.h. es ist ein dunkelroter Streifen zwischen dem rot und schwarz lackiertem Bereich. Bei anderen 09'ern ist das zwar auch so, aber wurde anscheinend eine dickere Schicht rot aufgetragen, sodass der Übergang verschwindet.
Aber das stört wenig; von der Qualität her ist es wirklich Tip-Top.

Dann gings auf die Straße. 
Die Schwalbe FA's sind echt krass, hört sich fast schon wie ein Traktor an :-D. 
Schaltung ist einfach super-präzise, überhaupt kein Vergleich zu der XT-Sram Kombo die an dem 06'er Stereo teilweise etwas lahm und ungenau geschaltet hatte.
 Bei den Bremsen ist es bisher ein sehr weiter Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt, sind aber noch nicht eingefahren, das wird also schon noch. 
Die Fox Federgabel ist genial, man merkt zwischen jeder Einstellung (Zug/Druckstufe) einen gewissen Unterschied. Einziger negativer Punkt ist der scharfkantige Knopf für die Höhenverstellung, von der Haptik her eine totale Fehlkonstruktion. 
Insgesamt hat mir das Fahrverhalten des 09'ers auf Anhieb besser gefallen. Zwar hat sich auch die Rahmengröße verändert (von 18" auf 20" umgestiegen), aber mir kam's so vor als ob das neue ruhiger und satter auf der Straße liegt. 
Geländeerfahrung konnte ich leider noch keine sammeln, denn bei meiner ersten geplanten Tour hat sich nach ca 10 km ein schleifendes Geräusch bemerkbar gemacht, sobald ich auf's kleine Kettenblatt gewechselt hab. Ergebnis:
Es hatte sich eine Schraube des Hinterbaulagers gelöst und war schon soweit herausgedreht, dass die Kette daran geschliffen hat (!). Sofort die Tour abgebrochen, war natürlich sauer...... Schließlich ist das ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil! Mein Händler beruf sich dann darauf, dass in der Fabrik geschlampt wurde. Gerade hier sollte man sich aber bitte genügend Zeit nehmen!
Also lasst am besten vor der ersten Ausfahrt von euerem Händler alle Lagerschrauben überprüfen, auch die, die sich hinterm Kettenblatt versteckt (die wars bei mir)! 

Somit hinterbleiben jetzt gemischte Gefühle... Lob an meinen Händler, der dafür nichts kann und mich mit einem Leihrad über die lange Wartezeit hinweggetröstet hat... Macht weiter so!
Aber bzgl. Cube weiß ich im Moment nicht was ich halten soll, mal noch abwarten.

Grüße max


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Mai 2009)

könnte heulen, mein dealer hat nen weisse k18 und nen schwarzes the one zum verkauf im laden stehen. und mein sch.. rahmen kommt nicht. was betreibt cube da für ne lieferstrategie. aber sieht sehr geil aus. also wenn jemand noch kurzfristig nen stereo in, denke, 18 zoll sucht da stehen 2 rum


----------



## schrader999 (5. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Was soll das denn und vorn sind'S 2.4er is ja lustisch aber nich wenn man wegen sowas alle forz lang zum dealer fahren muss. Ich glaub ich mach mir nochmal ne Checklist damit ich nichts vergess und mich nich ärgern muss das Cube irgendwas falsch kommissioniert hat hab keine lust wegen sowas dann nochmal zum Händler zu müssen.
> 
> Ps. radel is aber trotzdem janz schick>
> 
> gruz schlicki




Da Du das R1 bekommst überprüf auf alle Fälle, ob Du die richtigen Griffe hast. Musste nach dem Kauf schon 3 mal zum Händler. Mittlerweile sind aber Griffe und Lenker gewechselt.

Schreibt doch mal was ihr für Reifen drauf hattet. Bei mir waren es 2,4 Fat Alberts vorne und hinten. Vielleicht gehen denen die Walzen ja aus und ab nächster Woche gibt es das Stereo mit 2,1 Furious Fred?


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Da Du das R1 bekommst überprüf auf alle Fälle, ob Du die richtigen Griffe hast. Musste nach dem Kauf schon 3 mal zum Händler. Mittlerweile sind aber Griffe und Lenker gewechselt.
> 
> Schreibt doch mal was ihr für Reifen drauf hattet. Bei mir waren es 2,4 Fat Alberts vorne und hinten. Vielleicht gehen denen die Walzen ja aus und ab nächster Woche gibt es das Stereo mit 2,1 Furious Fred?



Da werd ich auf jedenfall auch drauf achten dude hatte wir ja schonmal bei dir diskutiert nech. Welche Griffe hast denn jetzt die Schaumstoff also Race grib mit nur einen Klemmring pro Seite. Warum wurd bei die eigentlich der Lenker Getauscht war was vermurkst wegen den Falschen Griffen am Carbon Lenker? 

@james.fox das mit den Lagerschrauben kommt auch auf meine Liste wird mein Dealer zwar doof gucken aber ich haben echt kein bocken wegen sowas immer zum dealer zu kurven. Is schon echt lastig sowas. 

<schlicki


----------



## JuergenM. (5. Mai 2009)

Ist schon merkwürdig!! Erst keine Mail von Cube und heute schon die zweite!? Allerdings scheint der Informationsfluss intern auch nicht wirklich zu funktionieren und dann auch noch schludern beim Zusammenbau. Ich glaube Cube hat auch schon bessere zeiten gesehen bzw. gehabt. Volle Auftragsbücher ist ja nicht gleich zu setzten mit zufriedenen Kunden!!
Hier mal das heutige Schreiben:

Hallo Herr M,
es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Sie so lange auf Ihr Bike warten müssen.
Es wurden in den letzten zwei Wochen schon eigige Stereos ausgeliefert.
In den nächsten 14 Tagen, wollen wir alle Größen und Ausstattungen an die Händler ausgeliefert haben.
Es gab erhebliche Probleme mit dem Rahmen, so dass wir die Rahmen in dem Zustand nicht ausliefern konnten.
Um aber die gewohnte Qualität zu gewehrleisten, mussten wir die Rahmen nachbessern lassen und somit kam es zu den ärgerlichen Lieferverzug.

Wir hoffen, dass Sie noch etwas Geduld aufbringen können und bitten um Ihr Verständnis.
Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Ihr Cube Team

PS: wir haben nach Überprüfung unseres Posteingangs leider keine vorherige Mail von Ihnen gefunden.
 
Dann kam die erste mail wahrscheinlich zufällig bei mir an??!! Mach ich in der Arbeit ja auch so, einfach mal nen paar Leute anschreiben.


----------



## schrader999 (5. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ist schon merkwürdig!! Erst keine Mail von Cube und heute schon die zweite!? Allerdings scheint der Informationsfluss intern auch nicht wirklich zu funktionieren und dann auch noch schludern beim Zusammenbau. Ich glaube Cube hat auch schon bessere zeiten gesehen bzw. gehabt. Volle Auftragsbücher ist ja nicht gleich zu setzten mit zufriedenen Kunden!!
> Hier mal das heutige Schreiben:
> 
> Hallo Herr M,
> ...



Zuerst hatte dir doch jemand aus der Abteilung mit ausschliesslich Lackerer-Verzug geschrieben, jetzt jemand aus der Abteilung die nur Rahmenschaden kennen. Bei so vielen einzig möglichen Gründen können die schon mal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## schrader999 (5. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Da werd ich auf jedenfall auch drauf achten dude hatte wir ja schonmal bei dir diskutiert nech. Welche Griffe hast denn jetzt die Schaumstoff also Race grib mit nur einen Klemmring pro Seite. Warum wurd bei die eigentlich der Lenker Getauscht war was vermurkst wegen den Falschen Griffen am Carbon Lenker?
> 
> @james.fox das mit den Lagerschrauben kommt auch auf meine Liste wird mein Dealer zwar doof gucken aber ich haben echt kein bocken wegen sowas immer zum dealer zu kurven. Is schon echt lastig sowas.
> 
> <schlicki



Ja hab jetzt die Race mit der Einfachverschraubung drauf. Ist zwar auch komisch, da auf der Original-Cube-Verpackung steht, dass auch diese Griffe nicht für Carbon geeignet sind, aber dass muss ja Cube wissen.
Lenker wurde getauscht, weil die falschen drauf waren und Cube sonst nicht garantieren kann, dass der Lenker noch einwandfrei ist. Es war zwar nix zu sehen, aber gewehrt habe ich mich natürlich nicht gegen den neuen Lenker. Zuerst Griffe gewechselt, war damit auch zufrieden, dann nach ner Woche noch ein mail, ich soll Griffe und Lenker wechseln lassen. Also abgesehen von der fehlerhaften Montage hat Cube korrekt reagiert.


----------



## beattx (5. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> könnte heulen, mein dealer hat nen weisse k18 und nen schwarzes the one zum verkauf im laden stehen. und mein sch.. rahmen kommt nicht. was betreibt cube da für ne lieferstrategie. aber sieht sehr geil aus. also wenn jemand noch kurzfristig nen stereo in, denke, 18 zoll sucht da stehen 2 rum




Hab alles abgeklappert nach nem Dealer der eins in 18" rumstehen hat... bin aber nur vertröstet worden! Diese Woche sollen 2 reinkommen... bin echt derb gespannt ob das noch hinhaut. 

Verdammt man darf einfach nicht dran denken...


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

Echt eh das is ne Qual ich glaub auch noch nich dran das ich mein noch diese Woche untern hintern hab.

<schlicki


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Echt eh das is ne Qual ich glaub auch noch nich dran das ich mein noch diese Woche untern hintern hab.
> 
> <schlicki



Immer positiv denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Immer positiv denken!



Immer! Kennst mir doch


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

find ich aber auch solidarisch von dir "tiger"  das du hier auch mal vorbeischaust und guckst was so im cubelager geht. oder auch nich

pea<e schlicki


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2009)

Musste doch mal schaun, was die Masochistenfraktion so macht 

Ich habe weder bei GT, noch bei Simplon länger als eine Woche warten müssen, so gehört sich das


----------



## thaz (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Canyon nun endgültig gesagt hat, was Sache ist und meinen Liefertermin auf KW 32 hochgeschraubt hat, bin ich zum x-ten Mal wieder am Stereo interessiert. Meine einzige Frage: Wie realistisch ist es, dass ich ein Stereo (The One oder K18) in White and Black in Größe 22" noch vor o.g. Termin beim Händler bekomme?

Ich weiß, eure Glaskugeln habt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, aber eine grobe Einschätzung wäre hilfreich


----------



## zeKai (5. Mai 2009)

Schreib so viele Händler an wie es geht. Einfach per Email die Händler fragen ob die gerade eines auf lager haben oder in den nächsten tagen erwarten. Hab ich auch so gemacht und hat geklappt, werde meines  noch diese Woche bekommen. (22" k18 aber in Black)

Evtl hast du ja glück, ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen da ich das Problem 100% nachempfinden kann die 22" oder bei anderen Herstellern 21,5" sind kaum bis nie vorrätig in den Läden. (oder ich kenne nur die falschen kleinen Fachgeschäfte). Gibt wohl zu wenig große Leute die Rar fahren... )


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Mai 2009)

@thaz Kann da nur meinen Vorredner nur recht geben so viele Händler druchtelefonieren wies geht vieleicht hast ja Glück ich drück dir die Daumen das es was wird. 

@TigersClaw Reib ruhig Salz in unsere eklig eiternden Wunden wir habens nich besser verdient


----------



## JuergenM. (6. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Zuerst hatte dir doch jemand aus der Abteilung mit ausschliesslich Lackerer-Verzug geschrieben, jetzt jemand aus der Abteilung die nur Rahmenschaden kennen. Bei so vielen einzig möglichen Gründen können die schon mal durcheinander kommen.


 
Ja ne, is klar.
Wäre ja mal nen Verbesserungsvorschlag bei Cube!! Eine Service Abteilung wo dann alle Informationen zusammen fliessen und auch nach Außen immer das gleiche dringt, macht einfach nen besseren und auch Professionelleren eindruck.
Irgendwie hat man jetzt den Eindruck man bekommt aus der Not heraus ein zusammen gedengeltes Bike


----------



## Morrison (6. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich find Cube mittlerweile einfach zum Kotzen! Ganz ehrlich: Das ist dermaßen unprofessionell. Jetzt schicken die wahrlos irgendwelche Räder raus, ohne das mal ein wenig zu koordinieren und die Räder auch dahin zu versenden, wo bereits ein Biker konkret drauf wartet, weil er bereits vor n Monden bestellt hat. Mein Händler hat ein K18 in weiß im Laden stehen und mein R1 kriegt er nicht rein.

Das ist echt spitze. Weiter so. Im nächsten jahr können die dann ja mit Canyon fusionieren und gemeinsam den schlechtesten Service der Welt abieten. Damit setzt man sich dann zumindest eindeutig vom Markt ab.

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## captain_j (6. Mai 2009)

Anscheinend kommen bei den weißen Modellen die K18 vor allen anderen. Hat  schon irgendjemand ein The one oder R1 in weiß bekommen? Sollte es nicht die Woche richtig losgehen? ... aber mir kommt vor die Liste der Stereo(weiß) Besitzer hält weiterhin in Grenzen.

warte auf the one 22', aber hab die Hoffnung für diese Woche schon fast verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (6. Mai 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich find Cube mittlerweile einfach zum Kotzen! Ganz ehrlich: Das ist dermaßen unprofessionell. Jetzt schicken die wahrlos irgendwelche Räder raus, ohne das mal ein wenig zu koordinieren und die Räder auch dahin zu versenden, wo bereits ein Biker konkret drauf wartet, weil er bereits vor n Monden bestellt hat. Mein Händler hat ein K18 in weiß im Laden stehen und mein R1 kriegt er nicht rein.
> 
> ...



mir geht es nicht anders. warte "nur" auf nen rahmen und ein komplettes staubt im shop voll


----------



## LiNgOtT (6. Mai 2009)

Morrison schrieb:


> Im nächsten jahr können die dann ja mit Canyon fusionieren und gemeinsam den schlechtesten Service der Welt abieten. Damit setzt man sich dann zumindest eindeutig vom Markt ab.



 Der war nun wirklich sehr gut 

Aber guck mal in mein Foto Album. 
Ist ein The One 20".
Eins haben die dann zumindest schonmal ausgeliefert


----------



## David_jcd (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Vielleicht ist mein Stereo nächste Woche endlich hier!

(ich weiss, dass es schon 3 mal gesagt habe...)


----------



## thaz (6. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Infos zur Lieferzeit von der Special Edition von Rabe Bike, bzw. hat schon jemand eins bekommen? Preislich finde ich die klasse. Alle Komponenten, die mich beim K18 stören, wurden ersetzt und man zahlt trotzdem noch 400 weniger als für das The One.


----------



## Wildcamp (6. Mai 2009)

Grüßle,
so wie es ausschaut ruht sich CUBE auf seinen 2008er Lorbeeren aus.
Immerhin hat CUBE 2008, sage und schreibe, *"180.000" Bikes* verklopft!!! Scheint fürs Jahr 2009 auch mit zu reichen


----------



## fhmuc (6. Mai 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Infos zur Lieferzeit von der Special Edition von Rabe Bike, bzw. hat schon jemand eins bekommen? Preislich finde ich die klasse. Alle Komponenten, die mich beim K18 stören, wurden ersetzt und man zahlt trotzdem noch 400 weniger als für das The One.



Im Januar bestellt, Ende Februar geliefert (18" black). Die Komponenten entsprechen eigentlich bis auf Bremse und Sattel dem The-One. Die Magura Luise BAT ist standfest und zuverlässig - gerade letzteres ist bei Formula ja immer so 'ne Sache. Der Fizik-Sattel wäre in meinem Fall sowieso nur bei eb*y gelandet, mein Hintern will nur den Specialized Rival SL 143mm.

Was die Lieferzeit angeht, ruf doch einfach mal bei Rabe an, alles andere wäre reine Spekulation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (6. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen und einen Abholtermin spätestens Anfang nächster Woche genannt bekommen. 

Nach 6 Monaten warten wurde es auch langsam Zeit!
Jetzt erstmal schnell ne Liste erstellen und dann vor Ort mit den verbauten Komponenten vergleichen; bei Cube kann man ja nie wissen


----------



## Bluesdriver (6. Mai 2009)

Noch mind. 2Wochen 
Und der Schnee in den Bergen wird immer weniger


----------



## heinz07 (6. Mai 2009)

moin genossen,

hat evtl. einer aus den neuen bundesländer schon sein stereo k18 b´n w in 18" bekommen. hab gelesen da sollen schon einige leute bzw. händler welche bekommen haben (meiner erkenntnis nach alle im westlichen teil der republik).
mir drängt sich langsam der verdacht auf die bei cube denken "die mußten früher 18 jahre auf ein auto warten da können die auch ruhig bis 2010 auf ein ´09er bike warten."
ganz zu schweigen von "the one" oder "r1". da scheints selbst jenseits des ehem. todesstreifen schlecht auszusehen.
ich werd wohl bald mein werkzeugköfferchen packen zu den eierköpfen hinfahren und mir mein bike selbst zusammen schrauben. danach die bude anbrennen, wie schon einige kollegen vorschlugen, und die ganze ******** wieder auspissen.

soviel kann man gar nicht saufen wie man kotzen möchte!!!

in diesem sinne prost


----------



## thaz (7. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade eine Antwort von Rabe Bike bekommen, die haben insgesamt 4 schwarze Stereos in 22" rumstehen, zu den weißen konnten sie keine Angaben machen. Jetzt muss ich mal überlegen, ob ich nicht ein schwarzes nehme. Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Kompromiss, das weiße sagt mir einfach mehr zu.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> moin genossen,
> 
> hat evtl. einer aus den neuen bundesländer schon sein stereo k18 b´n w in 18" bekommen. hab gelesen da sollen schon einige leute bzw. händler welche bekommen haben (meiner erkenntnis nach alle im westlichen teil der republik).
> mir drängt sich langsam der verdacht auf die bei cube denken "die mußten früher 18 jahre auf ein auto warten da können die auch ruhig bis 2010 auf ein ´09er bike warten."
> ...



Sehr elegant formuliert. Also mein Dealer is in Rostock und die haben letztes we einen Neuen Laden auf gemacht bzw. sind in einen Größeren umgezogen. Bis dato zuverlässiger Informantenquellen ließen verlauten das am Eröffnungstag ein schwarzes 2009er k18 gesichtet wurde. 100% konnte das bisher leider noch nicht verifiziert werden. 

<schlicki


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

da scheint´s wohl doch eins über die grenze geschafft zuhaben. 
nächstes mal wird´s ein diamant-radl.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> da scheint´s wohl doch eins über die grenze geschafft zuhaben.
> nächstes mal wird´s ein diamant-radl.



oder ein gutes altes MIFA wollte mir eh noch n HT zulegen vieleicht is das ja noch schneller da wie das stereo







so ein ding war mal eins meiner ersten Bikes aber noch mit der Guten alten Stempelbremse das waren noch Zeiten^^ 

<schlicki


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

ich will´s mal so sagen, mit der lieferzeit könnten die viell. auch kleine probleme haben aber wenn du evtl. ein paar fliesen oder paar sack zement zum bestechen hast könntest du´s bestimmt schneller bekommen.
wenn du dann noch ne ordentliche fork und ne rohloff speed hub(möglichst mit rücktritt) bekommst hast ein geiles sorglos-bike. an der bremse würde ich nichts machen die liefert ne super performance. bei nem fat albert oder nobby nick müsstest du vielleicht ohrenstöpsel tragen.

humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> oder ein gutes altes MIFA wollte mir eh noch n HT zulegen vieleicht is das ja noch schneller da wie das stereo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geniales teil. ich brauch den sattel.  und die flat pedals sind auch der kracher.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> geniales teil. ich brauch den sattel.  und die flat pedals sind auch der kracher.


 
jaja da bekommste ganz feuchte Augelein nech.


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

Das Mifa scheinst auch irgendwie faust dick hinter den Ohren zu haben irgendwas kommt mir das nich Koscha vor. Die Bastelein am Unterrohr schaut irgendwie verdächtig nach übler Leistungsteigerung aus.


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. ich geh mal von NoS aus oder ne flasch Hansa Pils. soll ja in manchen kreisen unter doping laufen


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. ich geh mal von NoS aus oder ne flasch Hansa Pils. soll ja in manchen kreisen unter doping laufen



JAJA nos schätz ich auch mal aber n sixxer vom edelsten Hansa Pils passt auch noch in das Körpchen an der Lenkeinheit Ne Nos ersatzflasch geht bestimmt auch noch auf den Gepackträger der schaut sehr Stabil aus. Da wirds keine Probleme geben was die Statik angeht.


----------



## fhmuc (7. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> JAJA nos schätz ich auch mal aber n sixxer vom edelsten Hansa Pils passt auch noch in das Körpchen an der Lenkeinheit Ne Nos ersatzflasch geht bestimmt auch noch auf den Gepackträger der schaut sehr Stabil aus. Da wirds keine Probleme geben was die Statik angeht.



Das ist das Battery-Pack für die 2010er Hope HID Lichtanlage, auf dem Foto als Prototyp zu sehen. Damit kannst Du 'ne komplette Skipiste ausleuchten.


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

tach jugendfreunde,

ich hab grad mit meinem händler telefoniert ob cube bezüglich des liefertermins was sagen kann. zu dem von mir bestellten k18 in b´n w 18" sagte er mir, daß die wie hier auch schon gesehen am ausliefern sind. jetzt wartet er aber auch noch auf ein  r1 in b´n w (ich weis jetzt nicht genau welche größe). da hat man ihm gesagt, es würden noch teile fehlen. er will mich dann nochmal anrufen. ich mach meldung, wenn ich was genaueres weiß.

in diesem sinne prost


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> tach jugendfreunde,
> 
> ich hab grad mit meinem händler telefoniert ob cube bezüglich des liefertermins was sagen kann. zu dem von mir bestellten k18 in b´n w 18" sagte er mir, daß die wie hier auch schon gesehen am ausliefern sind. jetzt wartet er aber auch noch auf ein  r1 in b´n w (ich weis jetzt nicht genau welche größe). da hat man ihm gesagt, es würden noch teile fehlen. er will mich dann nochmal anrufen. ich mach meldung, wenn ich was genaueres weiß.
> 
> in diesem sinne prost



Naja die Woche ist bald vorrüber und noch hab ich keinen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen das mein R1 in Black'n White da is wenn du jetzt auch noch was von fehlenden Teilen beim R1 gehört hast macht mich das garnich glücklich. Frag mich langsam wem man dort bei cube Flachlegen muss um sein Stereo zu bekommen.

<schlicki


----------



## captain_j (7. Mai 2009)

Anruf vom Händler, Bike eines Freundes (BlackWhite) the one 18' ist gekommen, meines, das gleiche in 22' war nicht bei der Lieferung dabei .... super.


----------



## Morrison (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von meinem Händler bekommen, dass mein weißes R1 18" heute angekommen ist!!! Ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht wahr und passiert wohl nur in einer Nebenwelt. Aber genau in dieser Nebenwelt werde ich das morgen abholen und gucken, ob ich es rüber in die Realität schaffe.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

Und übrigens: Cube is trotzdem kacke!!! Ich bleib dabei - nächstes Jahr dann ein Joint Venture mit Canyon, um endlich den schlechtesten Service der Welt anzubieten...

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

Na so langsam scheinst ja vorwärst zu gehen schon mal wieder ein wartender weniger.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich kanns abholen!!!

Händler rief gerade an und teilte mit, dass mein Stereo k18 bnw abgeholt werden kann! Haben ihm direkt gesagt er soll nach den Pneus schauen und falls erforderlich auf die 2,45" Alberts umrüsten!

Vorallem auch die Revelation werde ich mir genauer anschauen; nicht das Cube da auch noch die preiswerteste aus der Reihe verbaut und hofft es falle niemandem auf!

Erleichterte Grüße...


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

So noch einer ich geh gleich in Keller und hau mir n Kopp an die Wand. "Kein schwein ruft mich an"


----------



## schrader999 (7. Mai 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Ich kanns abholen!!!
> 
> Händler rief gerade an und teilte mit, dass mein Stereo k18 bnw abgeholt werden kann! Haben ihm direkt gesagt er soll nach den Pneus schauen und falls erforderlich auf die 2,45" Alberts umrüsten!
> 
> ...



Nur ne Kleinigkeit: es sind 2,4er nicht 2,45er


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (7. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Nur ne Kleinigkeit: es sind 2,4er nicht 2,45er


 
Vor lauter Euphorie vergessen

Sonntag dann kleiner Fahrbericht und Fotos...

Drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr nicht mehr so lange auf eure Stereos warten müsst!

Aber trotzdem; das nächste wird ein Lapierre oder Liteville


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. Mai 2009)

Habe mein Stereo 2009 am 11.11.2008 bestellt und bis jetzt ist noch nichts in Sicht. Langsam werd ich richtig ärgerlich. Hab mir heute überlegt die Bestellung zu stornieren, da mein Händler mir trotz Rückfragen bei Cube noch immer nichts genaues über den Liefertermin sagen konnte

Für alle die ihr Stereo schon haben viel Spaß damit

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas Hecht (7. Mai 2009)

Kann mein 22" black The One auch Übermorgen abholen.Wurde ja auch so langsam Zeit wär ja sonst fast ein Vorjahresmodell geworden.


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

@schlicki bekommst du jetzt auch langsam den eindruck, daß die die dinger nicht über die grenze lassen?

mein händler hat mich heut nachmittag angerufen, konnte aber leider keine weiteren angaben zur sache machen.  er meldet sich aber umgehend wenn er was weiß. den kann ich nur empfehlen. hat mir, wie ich denke, auch nen sehr guten preis gemacht. 

schade, daß wir nicht bei den amis sind, sonst könnten wir ne sammelklage wegen seeliger grausamkeit einreichen und nen reibach machen.

P.S. wenn du in den keller gehst: bring bier mit!

noch ne frage: wie erkenn ich die sparversion der revelation?


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Mai 2009)

@heinz07 er meint wahrscheinlich die RS Revo Mit dual air und ohne 20mm Steckachse statt U-Turn.  Mein dealer hatte mich letzte woche irgendwann mal angerufen und noch gesagt das die Stereo kw 19 ausgeliefert werden sollen stimmt ja auch nur das meins bisher noch nich überern Todesstreifen geschafft hat. Sagmal wenn du schon sagt du hast n guten Preis aushandeln können wie gut is er denn wenn man fragen darf also in % gesehen. Ich hatte beim bestellen nich über % verhandelt hab ich wohl verdüsst. Naja hab ihm aber jetzt mal drauf angesprochen er brach zwar jetzt nich in begeisterung aus aber er meinte wenn  das Rad denn mal da is könn wir mal gucken was noch geht runter vom Preis oder halt in Gesamtpreiss mit Sachen die ich noch dazu kaufen will wie garmin Edge, Rucksack sowas halt. 

<schlicki


----------



## heinz07 (7. Mai 2009)

hab grad folgendes an cube gemailt. mal sehen ob´s was bringt

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich habe im Oktober 2008 bei meinem ansässigen Cube-Händler, "Fahrrad-Hoblik" in 09618 Brand-Erbisdorf ein "Cube Stereo K18 Black´n White" in 18" bestellt.Als voraussichtlicher  Liefertermin wurde mir der März 2009 genannt. Bis zum heutigen Datum ist jedoch noch keine Lieferung erfolgt. Aus diesem Grund musste ich eine Ende April geplante und schon gebuchte Tour absagen. Dadurch entstanden für mich nicht unerhebliche Kosten. Wie Sie sich sicher denken können, bin ich ob dieser Tatsache nicht sehr erfreut. Auf Nachfragen meines Händlers reagierte man ihrerseits nur mit Vertröstungen dererlei Art: "Das Rad wird nächste Woche ausgeliefert." Wohlgemerkt seit KW 16! Da ich nun in nächster Zeit weitere Touren geplant habe, möchte ich Sie auffordern mir einen genauen Liefertermin zu nennen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen R. Tausch"

@schlicki die prozente hab ich dir auf private mail geschickt

soweit ich informiert bin ist beim K18 sowieso keine 20mm steckachse verbaut. ich glaub erst ab der FOX. kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Mai 2009)

Ok das mit der Steckachse wusst ich jetzt nich kanns sein dann eben u-turn. Ehm ich glaube morgen werd ich auch mal an Cube mailen kann ja nicht schaden. 

<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Mai 2009)

@heinz

da bin ja mal gespannt ob cube reagiert. poste mal bitte die antwort falls du denn eine bekommst. aber das bezweifel ich bei deren informationspolitik.


----------



## pumadriver (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war jetzt die letzten Tage mit meinem STEREO unterwegs. Irgendwie hab ich den FOX RP23 Dämpfer noch nicht richtig verstanden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was es mit dieser blauen Verstellschraube auf sich hat? Diese hat ja eigentlich drei beschriftete Stellungen. Tatsächlich kann man diese aber beliebig oft drehen!

Wäre für Eure Hilfe wirklich dankbar!!!

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## Fränki__ (8. Mai 2009)

Die Beschriftung (1,2,3) bezieht sich auf die ProPedal Einstellung.

Stell mal PP auf 3 und aktiviere PP - blauer Hebel nach links.
Dann wirst Du feststellen das der Hinterbau weniger nachgibt. Ich hab PP auf 2 eingestellt. 
Aktiviere es aber mittlerweile immer seltener.


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Mai 2009)

Der Wunsch von vielen hier im Forum, dass mal eines der Bravo-Blätter auf die aktuelle Liefersituation bei Cube aufmerksam macht, ist endlich in Erfüllung gegangen.
In der neuen MountainBike ist auch Cube wegen seiner Lieferschwierigkeiten erwähnt. Eigentlich gehts in dem Artikel aber um Canyon. Die haben wohl noch größere Probleme. Angeblich auch mit der Lackierung bei Ihrem Lieferanten. 

Vielleicht ist ja der gleiche Lieferant wie bei Cube 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## heinz07 (8. Mai 2009)

hallo freunde des bergrads, ich hab überaschender weise schon antwort von cube auf meinen mühevoll verfasstes anschreiben bekommen. welche wie folgt lautet und mich dazu animiert :kotz:

"Hallo Herr Tausch,

es tut uns wirklich leid, dass Sie so lange auf Ihr Bike warten müssen.
Die immer wieder erneuten Lieferterminverschiebung sind auch nicht in unserem Intresse 
aber leider bekommen wir die Rahmen von unserem Beschichter nicht zu den ausgemachten Terminen.

Ohne Rahmen können wir die Räder nicht montieren.
Wir wollen die Stereo-Auslieferung aber bis spätestens Anfang Juni abgeschlossen haben.

Wir hoffen, dass Sie noch etwas Geduld aufbringen können und bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Ihr Cube Team"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2009)

muharhar, anfang juni 

wenns gut läuft kommen die wohl zum ende der saison, was?


----------



## heinz07 (8. Mai 2009)

ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder ein fl****** auftanken und......


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub mir platzt gerad ne Blutgefäß


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub auf spezielle 2010er Modelle wird Cube dann verzichten. So holen die ein Jahr wieder auf und die, die dann irgendwann mal in diesem Jahr ein 09er Modell haben, sind dann wenigstens ein Jahr lang Besitzer eines aktuellen Modelles.


----------



## JuergenM. (8. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich mÃ¼sste man langsam RegressansprÃ¼che geltend machen. Angenommen du benutzt dein Bike fÃ¼r den Arbeitsweg (wie ich), das alte Bike hast du verkauft (ich vor fÃ¼nf Wochen). Nun musst man aufgrund dieser Tatsache tÃ¤glich mit dem Auto in die Arbeit fahren, dadurch entstehen mir Kosten von ca. 30,-â¬ pro Tag, das sind nun bei mir 25 Tage x 30,-â¬ = 750,-â¬. Mein Bike sollte ja angeblich diese Woche kommen, ja eben, angeblich!! OK, in der zweiten Mail von Cube stand in 14Tagen, also gut dann warte ich noch bis ende nÃ¤chster Woche, aber dann muss ich mich fast nach einem Anwalt umsehen, ist ja Vertragsbruch. 

Ich kÃ¶nnte ech Kot....


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

Iss eher Quatsch. Keiner hier wird einen verbindlichen, fixen und vertraglich festgelegten Liefertermin haben. Und wenn Du Dein Bike verkaufst, bevor das Neue da ist, kann Cube nichts dafür. Die sind ja schließlich nicht dafür verantwortlich, wie Du zur Arbeit kommst. 
Einen Anwalt brauchst Du sozusagen eher nicht.


----------



## JuergenM. (8. Mai 2009)

Schon klar, einen  Fixtermin hab ich natürlich nicht aber in gewisser weise einen Schriftlich zugesagten Termin. In Deutschland ist ja alles geregelt, sogar die Krümmung der Banane, also gibt es sicher auch eine Niederschrift was eine Angemessene Lieferzeit ist und die beträgt sicher keine 7 Monate. Oder?


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Schon klar, einen Fixtermin hab ich natürlich nicht aber in gewisser weise einen Schriftlich zugesagten Termin. In Deutschland ist ja alles geregelt, sogar die Krümmung der Banane, also gibt es sicher auch eine Niederschrift was eine Angemessene Lieferzeit ist und die beträgt sicher keine 7 Monate. Oder?


 
Ja, ist schon klar. Ich hätte allerdings nach etwa 2 Monaten das Warten aufgegeben und aktiv nach Alternativen gesucht. Wobei das bei der aktuellen Lage vieler Hersteller auch nix mehr bringt, außer das man dann wieder hinten in der Schlange steht. 7 Monate warten auf ein Auto ist schon grenzwertig. 7 Monate warten auf ein Fahrrad ist eher außerhalb jeder Art von Lieferverträgen. Das gab es zuletzt in der DDR. Da haben die Leute 13 Jahre auf ein Auto gewartet. Aber Spass beiseite: Ich finde das ist ne riesige Sauerei. Hier will ja niemand ein Rad umsonst haben oder zum Preis eines McKenzie, sondern richtig Geld auf den Tresen legen. In diesem Sinne sollte Cube mit den Kunden schon professioneller und seriöser umgehen.


----------



## JuergenM. (8. Mai 2009)

Jep!! Wir sind uns einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (8. Mai 2009)

Na ja, jetzt von 7 Monaten Wartezeit zu sprechen ist schon übertrieben. ES war ja von Anfang an bekannt, dass es erst Ende Feb/ März kommen wird. Also erst ab da zählen. Kann mir ja nicht auch jetzt das 2011er Modell bestellen und dann jammern, dass ich mehrere Jahre drauf gewartet habe.

Sorry, habe leicht reden, hab meins ja schon seit Anfang April. Übrigens nur 1 Woche später als versprochen.


----------



## linus_78 (8. Mai 2009)

Mein Stereo K18 White 'n' Black steht seit heute Abend in meinem Wohnzimmer 
Allerdings wurden auch bei mir die schmalen 2.25 Fat Albert montiert.
Der Händler meinte nur : Warscheinlich hat Cube gerade keine anderen da gehabt.
Die 2.25er sehen aber auf dem Stereo schon etwas verloren aus...
Na ja, werds jetzt erstmal fahren und mir dann ggf. die 2.4er holen...


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Mai 2009)

Das kann ja langsam kein Zufall mehr sein frag mich aber auch warum die Händler nich auf sowas achten is denen das egal oder was. Also wenn ich was bestelle will ich auch das es wie im Katalog geliefert wird sei mal dahin gestellt das Cube das Wahrscheinlich falsch Komissioniert absichtlich oder nich aber der Händler hat das jawohl auch nochmal zu prüfen is ja schließlich kein Wald und Wiesen Rad und erst recht nich zu nem Wadl und Wiesen Preis da sollte es eigentlich Selbst verständlich acuh für nen Händler sein das wenn ein Bike Übergeben wird das alles so is wie sein soll. 

<schlicki


----------



## linus_78 (8. Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild...
Leider etwas unscharf, da mit Handy gemacht...


----------



## Maxwie (8. Mai 2009)

Also erstma muss du nen Kaufvertrag mit Liefertermin bestitzen, schriftlich! Nur dann könnterst du davon zurücktreten! Eiune ganz andere Nummer sind irgendwelche Ansprüche, die kannst du hier vergessen da Cube nicht für Irgendwelche Wege zur Arbeit verantwortlich ist(oder hat du das auch schriftlich im Kaufvertrag?) Weiterhin war es doch deine entschediung das alte zu verkaufen bevor das neue da ist. Das was Cube rechtlich da vorgibt sind richtlinien zu Lieferzeiten, wenn sie sich nicht dran halten, pech, es sei denn du hast es im Kaufvertrag stehen und möchtest hiervon zurücktreten . Was aber ja auch nix bringt da du jetzt fast niergendwo schneller ein Bike bekommen wirst

-alle angaben ohne gewähr--

trotzdem schönen Abend

Maxwie


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. Mai 2009)

SO schautz leider aus mein Händler legte sogar noch einen drauf und meinte mal wenns ganz dumm Kommt kanns auch passieren das cube einfach mal sagt och nö wir geben das bestellte bike Lieber einen anderen ka obs stimmt ich war jedenfalls erstmal bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (9. Mai 2009)

linus_78 schrieb:


> Mein Stereo K18 White 'n' Black steht seit heute Abend in meinem Wohnzimmer
> Allerdings wurden auch bei mir die schmalen 2.25 Fat Albert montiert.
> Der Händler meinte nur : Warscheinlich hat Cube gerade keine anderen da gehabt.
> Die 2.25er sehen aber auf dem Stereo schon etwas verloren aus...
> Na ja, werds jetzt erstmal fahren und mir dann ggf. die 2.4er holen...



Dann soll doch dein Händler einen 2,4er draufmachen. Die sind ja schliesslich nicht ausverkauft oder es gibt die nicht mehr. Einzig ein kleiner Cube-Aufdruck unterscheidet die zu denen auf dem freien Markt.
Ich kann es gar nicht haben, wenn die Händler immer alles auf Cube schieben (auch wenn es die wohl verbocken). Du hast den Kaufvertrag mit deinem Händler, nicht mit Cube. Der nennt sich schliesslich Fachhändler und sollte zumindest sicherstellen, dass Du das bekommst, was Du bestellt hast, bei ihm im übrigen. Er ist nicht nur der, der Dir das Bike ausliefert, er hat es schliesslich verkauft und verdient Geld daran. 
Deshalb sind oben erwähnte Ansprüche (Ausfall usw) gegen Cube witzlos, da ausser dem Händler keiner einen Vertrag direkt mit Cube hat.
Habe letztes Jahr aus Inkompetenzgründen sogar meinen Cube-Händler gewechselt. Der hat mir die Ausstattung erklärt als Formula Louise. Als ich ihm erklärt habe, dass das gar nicht der gleiche Bremsenhersteller ist hat er mir nicht geglaubt. Den O-Ring am Foxdämpfer hat mir als Dichtungsring erklärt, der leider immer runterrutscht  Bei der Fahradübergabe wollte er nicht mal den Sattel einstellen, geschweige denn Dämpfer Feder oder sonstiges erklären / einstellen.
Da ist mein neuer Händler ein ganz anderes Kaliber (der hat sich sogar für die 1 Woche Lieferverzögerung ein paar mal entschuldigt).


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (9. Mai 2009)

So, habe mein Stereo K18 W'n'B gerade beim Händler abgeholt....

Die Dame sagte dann an der Kasse dann zahlen Sie doch den Rest und dann bekommen Sie das Bike; echt witzig... Ich habs dann bezahlt nachdem Gabel und Dämpfer richtig eingestellt waren! 

Habe gleich noch ne XT Kassette im Austausch für die Standard Shimano die Cube verbaut bekommen und 5 % Rabatt; Erstinspektion ist kostenlos!

Erster Eindruck vom Bike ist echt Hammer... Auch die Lackierung ist einwandfrei! Mehr dann Morgen mit Bildern.


----------



## captain_j (9. Mai 2009)

Also, wir waren heut auch auch das The One W'n'B eines Freundes holen.
Reifen vorne/hinten 2.4 wie im Katalog. Sattelsütze weiß, die kann er noch tauschen. (Sieht einfach HAMMER aus, wenn sie nicht so schnell zerkratzen würde)
Vorbau schwarz. 
Ach ja und zur Lackierung: ist nicht optimal geworden, der lange rote Stich hat die eine oder andere "Delle" drinnen, sieht man aber nur wenn man ganz genau draufschaut, und stört eigendlich nicht weiter. 
Die The One Bremsen in weiß sehen auch vom Feinsten aus. Bilder folgen ... 

Das gesamte Bike wirkt einfach TOP, und die 1-2 Wochen Wartezeit auf meines sind nun auch erträglicher, da ich weiß wie cool das Bike ist.

lg und haltets durch!


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. Mai 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Also, wir waren heut auch auch das The One W'n'B eines Freundes holen.
> Reifen vorne/hinten 2.4 wie im Katalog. Sattelsütze weiß, die kann er noch tauschen. (Sieht einfach HAMMER aus, wenn sie nicht so schnell zerkratzen würde)
> Vorbau schwarz.
> Ach ja und zur Lackierung: ist nicht optimal geworden, der lange rote Stich hat die eine oder andere "Delle" drinnen, sieht man aber nur wenn man ganz genau draufschaut, und stört eigendlich nicht weiter.
> ...



Wenn es denn Bie 1-2 Wochen bleibt schön und gut aber irgedenwie war das ja jetzt immer so mit den vertröstungen. Das mit der Lackierung find ich schade mach mal Bilder vieleicht is es ja garnich so schlimm wie es sich bei dir anhört ich für mein teil will jedenfalls ein Perfektes Bike für >3000 euro und da gehört die Lackierung auch dazu.


----------



## james.fox (9. Mai 2009)

Hey!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Stereo the one:













Greetz max


----------



## Eddi. (9. Mai 2009)

Wer nicht weiter warten will.... Da stehen noch 2 Stereos in W'n'B 
Leeeeiiiiiider kein Fritzz :-(
http://www.zweirad-imle.de


----------



## weltklasse (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mein Stereo SE (Rabe Edition) am Donnerstag (30.04) in Black / White bekommen. Bestellt habe ich im Januar. Ich hab a bisserl was zu tun gehabt deshalb bin ich erst 5 km gefahren. Sitzposition ist aber sehr bequem (18`` Rahmen, ich 1,79 groß).
Falls es irgendjemand interessiert kann ich mal ein paar Fotos posten.
LG aus München


----------



## LiNgOtT (10. Mai 2009)

james.fox schrieb:


> Hey!
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Stereo the one:
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Bike... Sieht ja aus wie meins 
Ist das eine Spezielle Bike Wandhalterung oder Marke Eigenbau?
Wo hast du die Wandhalterung gekauft?


----------



## schrader999 (10. Mai 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mein Stereo SE (Rabe Edition) am Donnerstag (30.04) in Black / White bekommen. Bestellt habe ich im Januar. Ich hab a bisserl was zu tun gehabt deshalb bin ich erst 5 km gefahren. Sitzposition ist aber sehr bequem (18`` Rahmen, ich 1,79 groß).
> Falls es irgendjemand interessiert kann ich mal ein paar Fotos posten.
> LG aus München




Hab auch ein 18" bei 1,77. WAs hast Du denn für ne Vorbaulänge drauf? Ich hab mich mit der oroginal 90er nicht so gut gefühlt und jetzt ne 120er drauf. Damit klappte es für mich viel besser.


----------



## james.fox (10. Mai 2009)

Das ist der Eckla bike port und den hab ich hier gekauft:
http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=163327

Jetz gehts zum radln 
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltklasse (10. Mai 2009)

@schrader
Ich habe auch eine 90mm drauf. Er könnte aber auch etwas länger sein da hast du recht, aber das ist geschmacks Sache, ich finde es sehr bequem.
LG


----------



## linus_78 (11. Mai 2009)

Noch ne Frage an die 2009er Cube-Fahrer:
Wie lange ist Eure Kette. Ich habe ein K18 in 18" mit 108 Kettenglieder, die Kette scheint mir aber doch etwas zu lang.
Wenn ich auf kleinem Kettenblatt und kleinem Ritzler bin (ich weiss, diese Position soll nciht gefahren werden), dann liegt die Kette auf der Strebe auf. Das kenne ich von meinem altem Bike nicht.
Könnt Ihr vielleicht mal schaun, wieviele Kettengleider Ihr auf Euren 18" Stereo's habt?
Danke im voraus,
Gruß,

Linys


----------



## captain_j (11. Mai 2009)

Hier einige Bilder vom:the One 18', entschuldigt bitte die Handy Qualität:












und hier, bitte nochmals entschuldigung für die Qualität, das angesprochen Lackproblem, ich denke man kann trotzdem das Problem erkennen:


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

also der peugeot im hintergrund ist scharf. man kann aber grob erkennen, was du meinst. probier beim nächsten mal, den makro-modus zu benutzen (blume auf der kamera)


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde, dass trotz der schlechten Bildqualität ganz gut zu erkennen ist, dass die Lackqualität schwer zu wünschen übrig lässt! Bei meinem am Samstag abgeholten Stereo fühlt man lediglich leichte Unebenheiten; optisch absolut keine Beeinträchtigung! Ich würde denen das Raad hinstellen und zwei Möglichkeiten anbieten; Ersatz in einwandfreier Qualität oder ordentlich Preisnachlass!!!!


----------



## zeKai (11. Mai 2009)

Heute mein 22" K18 in black abgeholt. Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus und trotz 22" keinesfalls unförmig. 

Und auch ich habe keine 2.4er schwalbe schlappen drauf (soll wohl kein k18 haben) wegen der gabel wo es angeblich sehr eng zugehen soll. (2.4 soll aber eigentlich passen) mir ists wurst ich find die 2.25er vollkommen ausreichend. 

Ich bin leider erst die 25km vom Händler bis zu mir gefahren und muss sagen es schnurrt wie eine Katze  der Leerlauf schreit "mach den weg frei" und auch sonst läuft alles wie es soll. (leider meis nur straße und radwege mit schotter gefahren). Einziger patzer  sind die schleifenden bremsen aber dies tritt nur beim kurven fahren auf, kam auch kaum zum einbremsen.


----------



## captain_j (11. Mai 2009)

Was ich noch gerne wissen würde:

Wie lange dauert es bis sich die the one richtig "eingebremst" hat?
Die Bremsleistung bei der ersten Fahrt lässt ja sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Wie bremst man sich richtig ein? 

Und ich muss sagen kann kaum die P6 carbon von einer Alu unterscheiden, Carbon struktur sieht man nicht, vom Anfühlen her eigenlich wie Alu, und schwer kommt mir das Ding auch vor ... gibts irgendwelchen anderen speziellen Merkmale?

lg


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Mai 2009)

Also die Bremsen beisen sehr gut, gerade auch Berg ab, weit weg von 25% fällung und so.
Richtig einbremsen?? Einfach ein paar mal bremsen und bei der ersten abfahrt noch ein bisschen vorsichtig machen, danach dürfte es gehen.


----------



## schrader999 (11. Mai 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Was ich noch gerne wissen würde:
> 
> Wie lange dauert es bis sich die the one richtig "eingebremst" hat?
> Die Bremsleistung bei der ersten Fahrt lässt ja sehr zu wünschen übrig.
> ...



Ist bei deinem ersten Bild die Stütze schon so zerkratzt?
Du hast ja eine weisse Stütze, aud die Du Deine Carbon-Frage beziehst nehme ich an? Hab die schwarze dran. Auch hier kann man die Carbonstruktur nur beim sehr genauen hinsehen erkennen. Auf der Syntace web-site sieht es ja so aus, als sein die richtig stark strukturiert, ist aber in echt nicht so. Hab auch ganz genau geschaut, ob tatsächlich die Carbonversion dran ist. Das Gewicht war aber sogar weniger als angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (11. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Vertan sprach der Hahn und stieg vom Gockel ne ich weiss auch nich wie ich die ganze Zeit auf Acid 2 Ti komme ich hab die hier . Foto von der Seite kann ich dir nur die beiden anbieten ich hätt sonst noch welche gemacht aber die Teile Liegen schon bei Händler damit er sie Gleich umbauen kann.
> 
> <schlicki




Danke nochmal für den Tip mit dem shop. Unschlagbare Preise. Hab mir die Roten bestellt, aber hab sie wieder zurückgeschickt. Das Rot ist schrecklich grell, ausserdem ist ein Achslager unsauber gelaufen. 
Also, wer sich die roten Pedale zu seinem R1 in schwarz-rot überlegt, seid gewarnt, das Rot passt gar nicht.


----------



## schlickjump3r (11. Mai 2009)

Also Carbon hört sich ja eigentlich immer son bissel nach Jogurt Becher an wenn man dran klopft also da müsste man schon nen Unterschied hören zu alu und das keine Carbonstrucktur bei der weiss Stütze zu sehen is wohl logisch ausser da wo die Skala is da müsste man schon was sehen.


----------



## schrader999 (11. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Also Carbon hört sich ja eigentlich immer son bissel nach Jogurt Becher an wenn man dran klopft also da müsste man schon nen Unterschied hören zu alu und das keine Carbonstrucktur bei der weiss Stütze zu sehen is wohl logisch ausser da wo die Skala is da müsste man schon was sehen.



Wobei halt selbst die Carbonstütze nen Alukern hat und daher nicht mit ner "Voll-Carbonstütze" zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## schlickjump3r (11. Mai 2009)

Naja kann schon sein aber als ich beim letzten mal bei mein dealer war hab ich mir mal n paar RR angeschaut da war auch n Cube LITENING HPC mitbei und das hat ja auch die P6 Carbon drin und da hörte sich das eben an wie bei nem Joghurt Becher.


----------



## maybrik (11. Mai 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


>


Hallo captain_j


Mal ne blöde frage von wo bist du??? Bild mir eine das auf dem peugeot Kennzeichen ein KL zu sehen is.


Grüsse


----------



## captain_j (11. Mai 2009)

KL - Klagenfurt Land.
Bin selber auch aus Klagenfurt.

Das Bike ist NOCH nicht meines - nur das eines Freundes. Ich weiß eigendlich wie sich Carbon normalerweise anfühlt (Joghurtbecher eben  ), aber die P6 kommt mir wie Alu vor. Vielleicht ja auch wegen dem Alu Kern. Und sie ist auch noch nicht schlimm zerkratzt - die Bilder täuschen, das ist nur Schmutz. Mein Kumpel ist aber auch allerdings erst 4 mal gefahren.
So wie es derzeit aussieht sind ja alle the One's mit weißen Stützen ausgestattet, dachte schwarz wäre nun Standart?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 146249 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum und schau seit knapp einem Monat nach einem Fully. Angefangen mit Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 (wegen der langen Lieferzeit storniert) über Cube AMS 125 (SE von Rabe) bin ich nun hier in diesem Thread gelandet. Ich habe jetzt die Beiträge durchgelesen und bin von Stereo-Fieber gepackt.

Ich habe zwar AMS 125 SE geordert zum Probe-Fahren, aber ich mag Stereo immer lieber (in diesem Fall auch SE von Rabe). Und der Händler hätte es sogar in meiner Größe im Laden stehen.

Oh, Mann! Stereo sieht viel besser aus als AMS 125. Aber ob sich der Aufpreis von 400 bei Stereo (2.399 zu 1.999) lohnt? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

hsshin schrieb:


> Oh, Mann! Stereo sieht viel besser aus als AMS 125. Aber ob sich der Aufpreis von 400 bei Stereo (2.399 zu 1.999) lohnt? Was meint ihr?


 
Hi und Herzlich willkommen ^^,

Im endeffekt kann dir die entscheidung keine abnehmen. Ich finde das Stereo auch sehr tourentauglich muss ich sagen und die Albert auf der Straße sind nicht so krass wie ich dachte .
Hast du natürlich viele berge in der nähe und willst runter heizen auf trails, dann kommt man bei solchen überlegungen um ein stereo nicht drumrum.

Mal ne frage, hat eig jetzt jeder sein Ofen oder warten immer noch welche auf ihre stereos?

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Mai 2009)

@bluesdriver:

wenn ein *stereo wls* auch zählt? 
ich warte immer noch darauf!! 

anfang oktober im Jahre 2008 bestellt.
bin gespannt wann es kommt ???


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @bluesdriver:
> 
> wenn ein *stereo wls* auch zählt?
> ich warte immer noch darauf!!
> ...


 
Auch ein weibliches Stereo ist ein Stereo 
Was sagt dein Händler oder Cube dazu? Wie lange vertrösten sie dich?


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Mai 2009)

naja....
habe cube anfang april mal ne mail geschickt, da ich dort in urlaub fahren wollte, natürlich mit dem stereo! darauf musste ich dann verzichten. es kam nur so ne allgemeine vertröstung, wie bei allen anderen auch...
danach war dann ne aussage von cube (telefonanruf meines händlers, ich stand daneben): MAI 2009 . also kann das 1.mai bis 31. mai sein  
ich denke im juni 2009 wirds dann wohl kommen???
naja, mein händler tut auf jeden fall sein bestes, telefoniert mehrmals die woche mit denen.


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

Dann drücke ich dir die daumen und ich hoffe das auch ein bild dann davon reinkommt, weil ich glaube nicht das man ein stereo wls ganz oft sehen wird..
lg


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Mai 2009)

klar, sobald es da ist geb ich endlich bescheid!!!!! 

natürlich kommen dann auch 1-2 fotos rein 

aber es muss halt endlich kommen!!


----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,  hat denn jemand ausser mir schon ein 16" ? 
Suche einen Flaschenhalter, mein Händler hatte keinen der passt. 
Kann mir einer einen empfehlen?


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Mai 2009)

Rolquick schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,  hat denn jemand ausser mir schon ein 16" ?
> Suche einen Flaschenhalter, mein Händler hatte keinen der passt.
> Kann mir einer einen empfehlen?


 
Wie du hast schon eins dann würd ich dich nicht schlagen wenn du mal n Paar Bilder von 16er reinstellen würdest wären die ersten.

@Bluesdriver



> Mal ne frage, hat eig jetzt jeder sein Ofen oder warten immer noch welche auf ihre stereos?



das hast ja wohl selber gemerkt oder:d



<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2009)

mein 16ner rahmen soll nächste woche kommen. meine anbauteile, also dämpfer, lrs und gabel sind schon da. (reklamation eines stings's jetzt kulanz stereorahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn du so nett fragst!  da bin ich gleich raus und hab noch ein paar Bilder geschossen. ..


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Mai 2009)

dank dir jetzt weiss ich endlich wie der 16er Rahmen auschaut...thx schaut ja leider nich so ganz magnifique aus wie 18 und 20 aber was will man machen wenn man nur son laufender Meter is ^^ wie unser eins<

gruz< schlicki der hoffentlich bald sein stereo hat damit er sich mit anfreunden kann.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Mai 2009)

@ chayenne06

auch ich habe mir im November ein Stereo wls bestellt und warte immer noch auf das sehr nette Teil.
Habe aber die Hoffnung das es nach meinem Urlaub kommen wird.

Melde dich mal wenn du deins geliefert bekommst

LG Angsthase62


----------



## schrader999 (12. Mai 2009)

@ Rolquick
Was ist denn das für ein gelber Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr? Hab ich net. Ist der von Deinem Händler?


----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

jetzt wo du's sagst hab no gar net drauf geachtet, 
Steht nur drauf:
Achtung Ausstattung entspricht nicht der StVo blablabalbal
mach ich gleich weg


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Mai 2009)

@Rolquick Sagemal wie groß bist du? Ich bin 170 mit Schrittlänge 77 hoffe ja das mir das 16" gut passt war jedenfalls die empfehlung von meinem dealer Probefahren konnte ich leider kein 16" stereo weil keins da zu der Zeit. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2009)

Diesen Aufkleber hat wohl mein Händler entfernt! 
Das 16" sieht putzig aus.  
passt da überhaupt eine Flasche rein? Sieht ja wirklich sehr eng aus. Viel glück bei der suche.


----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

kannst mich zwilling nennen, hab ich glaub auch schon mal gepostet. 
Für mich hab ich mit dem 16" die richtige Wahl getroffen. 
Wobei der Unterschied zum 18er ja minimal ist, aber eventl. das Zünglein an der Waage
du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

@zekai
ja genau das war meine Frage, mein Händler hatte keinen Halter der passt ---
für Vorschläge bin ich leicht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Mai 2009)

@Rolquick KK ich bin eigentlich auch davon überzeugt das das 16er genau das richtige für mich is.


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2009)

auf die schnelle habe ich diesen hier gefunden wo man die flasche von der seite reinschiebt statt von oben. 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2693
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=15721

Sind nur beispiele es gibt diese auch von anderen Herstellern hatte nur diese fix gefunden  Wie es ausschaut wenn man viel auf dem Rad am rum wippen ist weiß ich nicht, bei 22" reicht auch ein normaler Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Rolquick (12. Mai 2009)

@zeKai 
fett merci, das is es werd ich meinem Händler gleich mal um die ohren werfen


----------



## OnePunchMickey (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mal ne Frage an alle Stereo 09 Besitzer.
Wie kommt ihr mit dem Gobi klar. Hab so das Gefühl, dass der so garnicht zu meinem A..... passt. Hätte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für einen bequemeren für mich?
Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage an alle Stereo 09 Besitzer.
> Wie kommt ihr mit dem Gobi klar. Hab so das Gefühl, dass der so garnicht zu meinem A..... passt. Hätte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für einen bequemeren für mich?
> Danke und Gruß!


 
Also gegenüber meinen Acid-Sattel ist das ding wie ein Luxussofa! Ich bin voll zufrieden und Bergauf ist auch nix eingeschlafen, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. 

lg


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Mai 2009)

fahre nen fizik aliante und der ist der erste sattel der meinem hintern richtig gefällt. jo das 16er sieht putzig aus, bekomme auch so eins. hab mit vier aufgehört zu wachsen.
cube hat aber nen schuss.
ruf gestern an was mit meinem rahmen und den teilen ist, da sagen die mir um 1630 die teile, also lrs dämpfer und gabel sind da, der rahmen noch nicht. gestern um 1830 bekomme ich ne mail das der rahmen auch da ist, ja was denn nun? boah hab ich nen hals auf den laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mit dem Gobi sehr zufrieden. Der Tundra auf dem AMS ist wesentlich härter und wird gegen einen Aliante ersetzt. Schau ma mal wie bequem der dann ist.


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2009)

> jo das 16er sieht putzig aus, bekomme auch so eins. hab mit vier aufgehört zu wachsen.


Klein zu sein bringt im Radeln aber auch vorteile  Das Rad ist leichter.. meistens ist auch das Gewicht des Fahrers geringer  Was beim bergauf fahren schon mächtig zu buche schlägt. Dafür sind die großen fetten schneller wieder unten 

aber wieder zum thema.
Der sattel ist schon okay hatte gestern zwar ein paar schmerzen nach 4stunden aber sollte normal sein vorallem bei einem neuen sattel und total anderer sitzposi. Außerdem ist der sattel bei mir evtl etwas zu schräg ggf. mal gerade rücken.


----------



## fhmuc (13. Mai 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage an alle Stereo 09 Besitzer.
> Wie kommt ihr mit dem Gobi klar. Hab so das Gefühl, dass der so garnicht zu meinem A..... passt. Hätte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für einen bequemeren für mich?
> Danke und Gruß!



Habe nach langem Probieren (diverse Fizik, Selle Italia, Specialized) für mich den perfekten Sattel gefunden: Specialized Rival SL 143mm. Ich  hatte früher immer Probleme mit schmerzenden Sitzknochen, teilweise noch Tage später... jetzt selbst nach 6 Stunden Touren keine Schmerzen


----------



## David_jcd (13. Mai 2009)

Leute, ich hab heute mein Rad bekommen!


----------



## heinz07 (13. Mai 2009)

für frieden und sozialismus, seit bereit!!

liebe genossen, wie ich aus erster hand berichten kann, hat das erste fahrrad der marke "cube" in der nach "TGL" beschriebenen ausführung: "stereo black´n white 18 zoll" den eisernen vorhang überwunden. 

ich bin heut ohne erwartungen zu meinem händler gefahren, um nach einem termin für einen service, für mein ende letzten jahres verkauftes und seit anfang märz wieder geliehenes acid ´08 zu fragen. auf seine frage, wann ich es denn bringen möchte, meinte ich: " wenn ich mein bestelltes stereo abhole". darauf er: "also morgen". ich: "ja, ok". halbe minute pause.
dann ich: "was is los?!" er: "ja das ding ist da."

und da lag es nun, noch schlummernt in seinem versandkarton. zart und jungfräulich, nur darauf wartend von mir bestiegen zu werden.

ich werd diese nacht ganz schlecht schlafen.

ich wünsche allen noch wartenden ein baldiges ende ihrer qualen.

P.S.: bei mir sind auch 2.25 montiert. ich bin aber nicht unglücklich drüber.


----------



## schrader999 (13. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> für frieden und sozialismus, seit bereit!!
> 
> liebe genossen, wie ich aus erster hand berichten kann, hat das erste fahrrad der marke "cube" in der nach "TGL" beschriebenen ausführung: "stereo black´n white 18 zoll" den eisernen vorhang überwunden.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch.

Vielleicht liegt es beim K18 echt an der Gabel, dass 2,25er verbaut werden. Aber zumindest hinten kannst Du 2,4er draufmachen.
Hast Du vorne Schnellspanner?


----------



## heinz07 (13. Mai 2009)

ja, soviel ich weiß, is bei der gabel noch keine steckachse verbaut.


----------



## maybrik (13. Mai 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> KL - Klagenfurt Land.
> Bin selber auch aus Klagenfurt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is ja Lustig event. sieht man sich mal auf dem Trail! Wo  hat dein Kumpel das the one her??


Grüsse


----------



## Rolquick (13. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen, mein kumpel erzählt mir grad dass sein händler beim kundendienst die felgen neu zentrieren und ausrichten muss weil sich die Dinger erst einfahren müssen, 
kann das sein ?


----------



## linus_78 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Laut Aussage von Cube werden die K18 alle mit 2.25gern ausgelifert, da die Revelation angeblich zu schmal baut für die 2.4er.
Die 2.4er könnten im Wiegetritt an der Gabel schleifen.
Frage mich nur, warum dass in der ganzen Entwicklung nicht aufgefallen ist und auch auf der Cube Homepage noch nciht aktualsiert wurde.

Noch eine andere Frage an alle K18 Fahrer:

Seid Ihr zufrieden mit der Ergonomie der Bremshebel in Kombination mit den XT Shiftern? Wenn ich die Bremse gut im Griff habe, dass mus ich nen extrem langen Daumen machen, um schalten zu können.
Habe dann mal die Ganganzeige demontiert und Bremshebel und Shifter getauscht. Das funktioniert leider auch extrem schlecht, weil man die Bremse nicht direkt überhalb der Shifter montieren kann. Das hat zur Folge, dass bei optimal eingestelltem Winkel der Bremshebel die Shifter fast senkrecht nach unten bedient werden müssen.

Habt Ihr nicht das selbe Problem?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

das mit der revelation kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen

durch die 08'er passen auch 2.4er reifen. selbst durch meine reba passen 2.4er reifen. würde es da auf einen versuch ankommen lassen.

aber bei den schmalen felgen, die cube verbaut, ists garnicht schlecht auch angepasst schmale reifen zu verbauen


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2009)

also das problem mit den shiftern habe ich nicht evtl liegts an meinen langen fingern 

Das mit dem 2.4er reifen kann ich auch nicht so recht glauben vorallem wo mein händler meinte er hatte jmd. der nen 2.4er draufgezogen hat und das soll funktioniert haben. 

Aber das mit der schmalen felge stimmt wohl. War auch am überlegen evtl die naben ausspeichen zu lassen und ne felge und speichen holen und wiederzusammen bauen zu lassen.. habe aber keine idee wer sowas macht und wie teuer der spaß wird.. davon ab das ich ja die sunrigle naben behalten möchte. (an denen ist ja nichts dran wozu also neukaufen)


----------



## captain_j (13. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Is ja Lustig event. sieht man sich mal auf dem Trail! Wo  hat dein Kumpel das the one her??
> 
> 
> Grüsse



Er hats aus Ferlach . Wo ich angeblich die Woche meines auch noch holen kann. 
Von wo kriegst du denn dein Fritzz?


----------



## linus_78 (13. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ...
> aber bei den schmalen felgen, die cube verbaut, ists garnicht schlecht auch angepasst schmale reifen zu verbauen...



Wobei die 2.4er Reifen aber für die verbaute Felge vom K18 freigegeben ist...


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

wo hast du das denn gelesen?

soweit ich weiß, listet DT den xpw1600 nicht?


----------



## linus_78 (13. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wo hast du das denn gelesen?
> 
> soweit ich weiß, listet DT den xpw1600 nicht?



Auf der Schwalbe-Homepage ist zu sehen, dass ab Schlüsselweite 19mm alle Reifen gefahren werden dürfen...

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/techn...rache=1&ID_Seite=12&tn_mainPoint=TechnikInfos


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2009)

Nochmal schnell paar bilder gemacht ohne blitz und ohne dolles licht 








Da sollte eigentlich ne 2.4er genug platz finden.


----------



## linus_78 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich finde auch, dass es hinten deutlich enger zugeht...
Denke, man sollte es wirklich auf nen Versuch ankommen lassen...


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

zekai, nach oben hin, siehts recht eng aus... kannst du nochmal ein bild von ganz vorne machen? evtl mit blitz?

linus, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass DT seine laufräder für 2.4er reifen freigibt. da aber die k18 modelle die sunringle räder haben, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, da ich diese räder nicht kenne. 
die xpw1600 sind auf jeden fall zu schmal für die 2.4er reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus_78 (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm... 
Die XPW1600 werden aber ja auch mit 2.4er ausgeliefert...
Schwer zu sagen...
Versuch macht Klug 


Ist ansonsten kein K18 Fahrer unglücklich über die Kombi vom Bremshebel & Shifter ?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2009)

aber erstmal würde mich interessieren, ob wirklich kein 2.4er reifen in die aktuelle revelation passt. würde meine kaufentscheindung der gabel stark beeinflussen


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Mai 2009)

@heinz07 schön das es bei dir geklappt hat na das wird ja ne schlaflose Nachte wah. Ich muss leider noch warten, bis jetzt ruft mich noch kein Schwein an und keine Sau Interessiert sich für mich und cube denkt höchstewahrscheinlich auch nich an mich. 

<bin dann erstmal wieder im Keller und hau mir n Kopp gegen die Wand>


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch ein paar bilderchen gemacht zu finden hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/142658

Will die nicht alle hier sichtbar posten man muss ja nicht jeden damit belästigen!


----------



## pumadriver (13. Mai 2009)

linus_78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Laut Aussage von Cube werden die K18 alle mit 2.25gern ausgelifert, da die Revelation angeblich zu schmal baut für die 2.4er.
> Die 2.4er könnten im Wiegetritt an der Gabel schleifen.
> Frage mich nur, warum dass in der ganzen Entwicklung nicht aufgefallen ist und auch auf der Cube Homepage noch nciht aktualsiert wurde.
> ...




Also bei meinem sind ja auch die 2.25er verbaut. Ich habe allerdings bei einem Händler in der Nähe auch schon ein K18 mit 2.4er gesehen.


----------



## pumadriver (13. Mai 2009)

Hab noch was vergessen:

Nach längerer Fahrt fängt bei meinem Stereo beim Treten irgendetwas an zu knacken?
Hab überhaupt keine Idee wo das herkommen könnte. Hat evt. jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaku (13. Mai 2009)

hatte auch das Problem mit dem knacken an meinem stereo the one 2009 (nach ca. 100km). Hab das bike gleich wieder zum händler geschafft, der hat die lager des hinterbaus nochmal nachgefettet und angezogen. Nun ist erst mal nix mehr zu hören. Mal sehen wie lange das vorhält.


----------



## S-type (13. Mai 2009)

Die 2.4 Reifen schleifen wirklich an der Gabel, ich erlebe es leider gerede bei meinem K18.... Ich werde mich jetzt mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzten und mal hören was der sagt...


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Mai 2009)

jamaku schrieb:


> hatte auch das Problem mit dem knacken an meinem stereo the one 2009 (nach ca. 100km). Hab das bike gleich wieder zum händler geschafft, der hat die lager des hinterbaus nochmal nachgefettet und angezogen. Nun ist erst mal nix mehr zu hören. Mal sehen wie lange das vorhält.



oh wie toll. deshalb habe ich mein 08er sting ja reklamiert und bekomme nen 09er stereo rahmen. krieg nen kotzkrampf wenn das knacken weiter geht.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Die 2.4 Reifen schleifen wirklich an der Gabel, ich erlebe es leider gerede bei meinem K18.... Ich werde mich jetzt mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzten und mal hören was der sagt...



hast du evtl auch davon mal ein paar bilder?

kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass rockshox ne trailgabel baut, die man nicht mir 2.4 reifen fahren kann 

@zekai Danke


----------



## S-type (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du evtl auch davon mal ein paar bilder?
> 
> kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass rockshox ne trailgabel baut, die man nicht mir 2.4 reifen fahren kann
> 
> @zekai Danke










ist sehr knapp, ca. 2-3 mm....
Und ja es ist alles gerade eingebaut, genug Luft in den Reifen usw. 
Was halt noch sein kann das die Speichenspannung nachgelassen hat.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> ist sehr knapp, ca. 2-3 mm....
> Und ja es ist alles gerade eingebaut, genug Luft in den Reifen usw.
> Was halt noch sein kann das die Speichenspannung nachgelassen hat.



du hast aber 2.4er reifen drauf oder?
dann kann ich mir die gabel ja bestellen. 

stell die speichenspannung doch einfach wieder her. einen speichenschlüssel hast du? wenn nicht, gibts den für 3-5 beim händler oder im internet.


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Mai 2009)

Hi hatte doch vor n paar tagen an Cube gemailt, nun Kam die Antwort und was soll ich sagen wie bei so vielen die ne Antwort von Cube bekommen. Ich finds jetzt nich so Aussagekrägtig bzw. eine etwas dürftige Antwort wenn man bedenkt wieviel Kohle man ihr auf den Tisch knallt. Hier mal die Antwort die ich heut bekommen hab.



> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun Frag ich mich ja ersthaft was das nun zu bedeuten hat ist damit gemeit das die stereos generell nächste Woche gebaut werden sollen was ja nich sein kann weil es wurd ja schon wieder einige ausgeliefert. Oder werden Nächste Woche speziell die R1 in 16" und Weiss gebaut. Ich glaub jedenfalls das kommt eher hin weil ich meine Sowas auch schon von meinem Händler gehört zu haben das zuerst zu K18 und The one's gebaut werden und halt in den standart größen 20 und 22 " und dann die Teuren r1 und x0 The one's is nur auch bissel dumm das die Leute die am meisten ausgeben so gesehen am länsten warten. Aber nichts für ungut ich drück mir und allen anderen Wartenden mal die Daumen das es bis kw 22 was wird was für mich echt schon die obersterste Kotzgrenze. is


<schlicki


----------



## OnePunchMickey (14. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen!
ich fahre auch ein k18 mit den 2.4. als ich das rad neu bekam schliffen die reifen im wiegetritt auch an der revelation. hatte den eindruck, dass sie speichen zu wenig spannung hatten. also auf zum freundlichen. dieser hat dann den lrs dann nachzentriert und die speichen nachgezogen. jetzt funktionierts fast perfekt mit den 2.4. die reifen schleifen jetzt nur noch leicht bei wirklich extremen wiegetritt.
gruß


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mein K18 heute das erste mal richtig Probe gefahren (20km).

Schon ein geiles Teil mit allerdings ein zwei Haken! Zum einen nervt der Leerlauf ganz schön; dieses Klackern ist schon heftig - zum zweiten das fiese, leichte schleifen der Scheiben beim Kurvenfahren; ok, Bremse vielleicht noch nicht optimal eingefahren.

Ansonsten alles Tip Top. Nun macht mir eins allerdings Sorgen; hatte bei Übergabe zwar alles mehr oder weniger inspiziert, doch viel mir eben auf, dass der Abstand meines Alberts 2,25", frontal vorm Rad stehend rechts zur Revelation nen knappen cm weniger Luft hat als auf der linken Seite! Rad sitzt allerdings Bombenfest und läuft absolut gerade. Ist das normal?


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

hallo kollegen,

ich hab heut mein k18 40km über wechselndes terrain gejagt, soll heißen schotter, wurzeltrail, waldboden u. asphalt. erstmal muß ich sagen das das teil auf jedem untergrund über alle zweifel erhaben ist. am setup läßt sich best. noch bischen feilen aber ich war mit dem händler-setup ganz zufrieden. nur die zugstufe an der gabel war etwas zugerammelt. zur ergonomie der bremsen und schalthebel muß ich sagen, könnte besser sein. werd mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. lack find ich top, konnte keine mängel feststellen. die 2.25 find ich auch völlig ausreichend. ist viell. geschmackssache.

@schlicki drück dir und den anderen fest die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> hallo kollegen,
> 
> ich hab heut mein k18 40km über wechselndes terrain gejagt, soll heißen schotter, wurzeltrail, waldboden u. asphalt. erstmal muß ich sagen das das teil auf jedem untergrund über alle zweifel erhaben ist. am setup läßt sich best. noch bischen feilen aber ich war mit dem händler-setup ganz zufrieden. nur die zugstufe an der gabel war etwas zugerammelt. zur ergonomie der bremsen und schalthebel muß ich sagen, könnte besser sein. werd mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. lack find ich top, konnte keine mängel feststellen. die 2.25 find ich auch völlig ausreichend. ist viell. geschmackssache.
> 
> @schlicki drück dir und den anderen fest die daumen


 
Ist das normal, dass der Vorderreifen auf einer Seite weniger Abstand ( fast 1cm) als auf der anderen Seite hat?

Ist Dir da was an deinem Bike aufgefallen, oder ist das einfach so?
Hast ja auch das K18 und demnach müsste es an deinem, falls normal ja identisch sein!


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

hm, gute frage. hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. ich geh dann nochmal schauen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Mai 2009)

@heinz07 THX dein Bericht macht ja wenigstens Hoffnung das sich das Warten Lohnt:d

@Konstantin 1979 guckt doch mal auf seite 44 vom Fred da sind doch auch n paar bilder vom K18 wo man die front und die Gabel ganz gut sieht. Aber ich Glaube das das nich normal is.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @heinz07 THX dein Bericht macht ja wenigstens Hoffnung das sich das Warten Lohnt:d
> 
> @Konstantin 1979 guckt doch mal auf seite 44 vom Fred da sind doch auch n paar bilder vom K18 wo man die front und die Gabel ganz gut sieht. Aber ich Glaube das das nich normal is.


 
Danke für den Tipp!

Leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht ganz so viel! Komme wohl nicht drum herum Samstag nochmal meinen Händler in Bielefeld aufzusuchen!

Naja, sind ja nur 50 Km eine Strecke


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi hatte doch vor n paar tagen an Cube gemailt, nun Kam die Antwort und was soll ich sagen wie bei so vielen die ne Antwort von Cube bekommen. Ich finds jetzt nich so Aussagekrägtig bzw. eine etwas dürftige Antwort wenn man bedenkt wieviel Kohle man ihr auf den Tisch knallt. Hier mal die Antwort die ich heut bekommen hab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mal wieder ne sehr dürftige Mail von Cube; kaum zu fassen

Hoffentlich kommen die bald mal von Ihrem hohen Ross runter!


----------



## zeKai (14. Mai 2009)

> Ist das normal, dass der Vorderreifen auf einer Seite weniger Abstand ( fast 1cm) als auf der anderen Seite hat?



Das habe ich auch ist denke kein ganzer Zentimeter aber ist sichtbar oder merkbar wenn man mit dem finger reingeht und den Abstand ertastet. 

Das mit dem bremsen schleifen ist relativ normal steht sogar in den meisten Anleitungen von Scheibenbremsen drin. Ich habe es nur beim lenken und wiege tritt. 

Das klackern der hinterradnabe find ich eigentlich ganz cool.  spart man sich die klingel. Schaltung fängt bei mir das hakeln an aber ich muss ja eh noch zur 200km inspection von daher NP-


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

so ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut. auf der seite der bremsscheibe ist weniger platz als gegenüberliegend. ich denke das ist normal, um den hebel zu verkürzen und die kräfte auf der bremsenseite zu minimieren. denke ich zumindest.

P.S: wie kann ich denn bilder posten? (falls es jemanden interessiert)


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

ist normal nicht so. ein laufrad soll mittig laufen. die speichen auf der bremsscheibenseite/vorne und der ritzelseite/hinten sind etwas stärker gespannt als die auf der anderen seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist normal nicht so. ein laufrad soll mittig laufen. die speichen auf der bremsscheibenseite/vorne und der ritzelseite/hinten sind etwas stärker gespannt als die auf der anderen seite.



wieder was gelernt. was läßt sich dagegen tun?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

entweder du gehst zum händler. bei nem neubike soll der sich drum kümmern...

oder du machst es mit nem nippelspanner selbst.


----------



## linus_78 (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> hallo kollegen,
> 
> .... zur ergonomie der bremsen und schalthebel muß ich sagen, könnte besser sein. werd mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. ....



@ Heinz: Könntest du mir bitte kurz die Lösung posten, wenn du denn eine gefunden hast? Danke!


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> entweder du gehst zum händler. bei nem neubike soll der sich drum kümmern...
> 
> oder du machst es mit nem nippelspanner selbst.



thx, im nachhinein ne doofe frage von mir.

"nippelspanner" klingt irgendwie versaut. 

@ linus, ok mach ich wenn ich eine gefunden habe.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> entweder du gehst zum händler. bei nem neubike soll der sich drum kümmern...
> 
> oder du machst es mit nem nippelspanner selbst.


 
Dacht mir doch schon, dass das nicht normal ist!

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie das funktionieren soll. Wenn ich das Laufrad vorne zentrieren lasse vom Händler, sagen wir mal acht mm fehlen damit es mittig läuft, dann muss doch auch der etwas am Bremskolben verändert werden,oder? Passt doch sonst nicht mehr


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut. auf der seite der bremsscheibe ist weniger platz als gegenüberliegend. ich denke das ist normal, um den hebel zu verkürzen und die kräfte auf der bremsenseite zu minimieren. denke ich zumindest.
> 
> P.S: wie kann ich denn bilder posten? (falls es jemanden interessiert)


 
Gut, dass es so ein Forum gibt und man so schnell " geholfen wird " !
Mal schauen was der Händer sagt am Samstag und ob ers behoben bekommt.

Danke fürs nachschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Mai 2009)

P.S: wie kann ich denn bilder posten? (falls es jemanden interessiert)[/QUOTE]

einfach wenn du was schreibst auf anhänge verwalten klicken danna uf durchsuchen klicken und dann eben die bilder raussuchen die du von deinen pc in forum haben willst, auswählen und dann hochladen. dann kannst das fenster wieder schließen und dein beitrag abschicken. Volla. 

<schlicki


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Dacht mir doch schon, dass das nicht normal ist!
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie das funktionieren soll. Wenn ich das Laufrad vorne zentrieren lasse vom Händler, sagen wir mal acht mm fehlen damit es mittig läuft, dann muss doch auch der etwas am Bremskolben verändert werden,oder? Passt doch sonst nicht mehr



nee, normal ändert sich nur die lage der felge zur nabe. die nabe und somit die bremsscheibe bleibt wo sie ist. oder sollte ich mich irren?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> nee, normal ändert sich nur die lage der felge zur nabe. die nabe und somit die bremsscheibe bleibt wo sie ist. oder sollte ich mich irren?




genau 

tjoah, heißt nunmal nippelspanner, das teil 

aber 8mm sind schon recht viel.


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

@schlicki thx, hier gleich mal ein zwei bildchen


----------



## Bluesdriver (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> entweder du gehst zum händler. bei nem neubike soll der sich drum kümmern...
> 
> oder du machst es mit nem nippelspanner selbst.


 
Juhuuuu endlich wieder der Nippelspanner! Habe ihn schon vermisst


----------



## cubisti (14. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich das hier alles lese wird mir bisl übel.
Rad muss mittig stehen und sollte nach beiden seiten gleich viel platz haben.
Hat nix mit der Nabe und Scheibe zu tun. 
Als erstes Schnellspanner auf und überprüfen ob das rad richtig inder Gabel steht.
Dazu einfach bei offenem Schnellspanner auf den Lenker drücken und Schnellspanner schliessen.
Ist das damit immer noch ni behoben.
Ab zum Händler in deinen Fall Heinz Hoblik vermute ich und die sollen das mal zentrieren.
Gruss


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

cubisti schrieb:


> also wenn ich das hier alles lese wird mir bisl übel.
> Rad muss mittig stehen und sollte nach beiden seiten gleich viel platz haben.
> Hat nix mit der Nabe und Scheibe zu tun.
> Als erstes Schnellspanner auf und überprüfen ob das rad richtig inder Gabel steht.
> ...



thx, hier scheint ja der "godfather of fahrradschraubing" himself gesprochen zu haben. "der ton macht die musik" aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Mai 2009)

@heinz07 man kanns nich oft genug sagen das weiss beim stereo gibt ihm nochmal den letzten kick in meinen Augen. 

@Konstantin 1979 ist zwar nich gerad schön wegen sowas zum Händler zu müssen gerad wenns nich mal eben ums eck is aber ich denke mal das sollte sich dein Händler sich nochmal zu brust nehmen und eigentlich hät ihm das auch selbst auffällen müssen normal müsst er dir wegen der überflüssigen Anfahrt was zu gute kommen lassen. Ich würds auf jedenfall mal ansprechen denn er als Händler is ja nich unerheblich dafür verantwortlich das du ein einwandfreies Rad bekommst.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## cubisti (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> thx, hier scheint ja der "godfather of fahrradschraubing" himself gesprochen zu haben. "der ton macht die musik" aber trotzdem danke.


 
Ganz sicher bin ich das ni.
Aber ist doch das einfachste der Welt das man die sachen zuerst überprüft.
Ich verstehe das man bei den heutigen Autos auch ni alles wissen und verstehen muss und kann. 
Aber wenn ich mir so ein teures Rad kauf muss ich mich schon bisl mit der materie auseinander setzen.

und ich bin ganz entspannt und will auch niemanden zu Nahe treten wenn das so rübergekommen ist. sorry 
Aber ist mein Beruf also ni himself.
Gruss


----------



## heinz07 (14. Mai 2009)

cubisti schrieb:


> Ganz sicher bin ich das ni.
> Aber ist doch das einfachste der Welt das man die sachen zuerst überprüft.
> Ich verstehe das man bei den heutigen Autos auch ni alles wissen und verstehen muss und kann.
> Aber wenn ich mir so ein teures Rad kauf muss ich mich schon bisl mit der materie auseinander setzen.
> ...



is schon ok. aber das mit dem schnellspanner hatte ich auch schon überprüft. nichts für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> thx, hier scheint ja der "godfather of fahrradschraubing" himself gesprochen zu haben. "der ton macht die musik" aber trotzdem danke.


 
Na Gott sei dank macht er keine Musik! Ne aber mal im Ernst; das mit dem Schnellspanner und der Federgabel, das ist ja selbst nem blutigen Anfänger wie mir klar.


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (14. Mai 2009)

cubisti schrieb:


> Ganz sicher bin ich das ni.
> Aber ist doch das einfachste der Welt das man die sachen zuerst überprüft.
> Ich verstehe das man bei den heutigen Autos auch ni alles wissen und verstehen muss und kann.
> Aber wenn ich mir so ein teures Rad kauf muss ich mich schon bisl mit der materie auseinander setzen.
> ...


 
Jeder fängt halt irgendwann mal an! Und holt man sich dann gleich ein solches Rad, übersieht man halt gerne ein paar Details bei der Übergabe und ist dann schon das ein oder andere mal auf Rat von erfahreneren Bikern angewiesen! Hätte ja tatsächlich sein können, dass es einen technischen Hintergrund hat mit dem Abstand; viel schlimmer an der ganzen Sache finde ich, dass wohl einige Händler dieses Problem bei Montage ignoriert oder übersehen haben; und denen sollte das nicht passieren dürfen!


----------



## cubisti (14. Mai 2009)

Wollt euch hier ni auf den schlips treten und als Oberlehrer auftreten.
Also grosse Sorry an alle beteiligten.
Aber Konstantin hat recht sollte dem Händler ni passieren aber kenn es aus eigener 
Erfahrung das man im Stress mal übersieht aber ein so schiefes Vorderad hab ich noch ni bei Cube gesehen.
Und ich hab schon ne menge montiert. 
Aber wie gesagt sollte sich mit zentrieren beheben lassen.
Kommen aber eigentlich recht gut zentriert an.
Bei Montage zentrieren ist aber egal bei welchem Rad und hersteller immer Pflicht.
Um noch mal auf die Diskussion mit den Reifen zu kommen.
Ist von Cube direkt das man die Reifen tauscht oder die Räder so bekommt und ni mit den 2.4 . 
Ganz genaue Angaben warum kann ich aber auch ni machen.
Gruss


----------



## S-type (14. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> du hast aber 2.4er reifen drauf oder?
> dann kann ich mir die gabel ja bestellen.
> 
> stell die speichenspannung doch einfach wieder her. einen speichenschlüssel hast du? wenn nicht, gibts den für 3-5 beim händler oder im internet.



Ja ist der 2.4 drauf, mein K18 wurde damit ausgeliefert! Ich geh morgen zum Händler und lass das Laufrad nachzentieren....


----------



## S-type (15. Mai 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Ja ist der 2.4 drauf, mein K18 wurde damit ausgeliefert! Ich geh morgen zum Händler und lass das Laufrad nachzentieren....



So, ich war gerade beim Händler, Cube lässt alle K18 mit 2.4 Reifen vorne umrüsten auf 2.25! so auch bei mir....

 Ohne jetzt hier Werbung machen zu wollen...Falls noch Bedarf besteht Zweirad Klein in Bielstein hat noch jede Menge Stereo´s und Stings da!


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> So, ich war gerade beim Händler, Cube lässt alle K18 mit 2.4 Reifen vorne umrüsten auf 2.25! so auch bei mir....
> 
> Ohne jetzt hier Werbung machen zu wollen...Falls noch Bedarf besteht Zweirad Klein in Bielstein hat noch jede Menge Stereo´s und Stings da!



Wie is das zu verstehen etwa 2009er die sollen mal meins herschaffen die Eisenbieger. Gibs etwas auch schon 2009er stings ich dacht die sind noch überhaupt garnie ausgeliefert. Was für Stereos sind n das alles k18 und the one's in schwarz und in weiss? N bissel komisch is das ja schon das Stereos so in läden Rumstehen die noch nicht verkauft sind und auf der anderen Seite noch etliche Kunden auf ihr gerät warten. Gut Wahrscheinlich haben die Händler auch ganz früh bestellt aber ich bin der Meinung das man die Bikes zuerst ausliefern sollte die auch schon verkauft sind... naja ist nur meine Meinung vieleicht bin ich ja gestört aber so denk ich eben

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (15. Mai 2009)

So, bin beim Händler gewesen und habe das Vorderrad zentrieren lassen! So ganz mittig kriegen die es aber nicht hin; soll wohl normal sein, der Toleranzen wegen.

Naja sind noch 4mm Unterschied zwischen beiden Seiten; sollte wohl nicht weiter tragisch sein!

Jetzt kann das WE starten...hoffentlich mit ein wenig nass von oben; hier ists mittlerwile so trocken, dass man nach der Tour noch nichtmal groben Dreck am Rad hängen hat und langweilig ists ohne Matsch auf Dauer auch


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es fast nicht glauben!! Cube hat mich doch glatt heute morgen angeschrieben und mir mittgeteilt dass das bestellte White´n Black heute in den Versand geht. Wenn dann alles gut geht sitz ich Mittwochabend auf meinem Stereo 
Aber wie ja alle wissen ist Papier geduldig und die Mitarbeiter von Cube auch!


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

[email protected] so langsam komm ich mir aussätzig vor mir worde noch gestern was ganz anderes geschrieben. Du bekommst ja auch n R1 so wie ich warum wird dann meins angeblich erst nächste woche erst gebaut versteh ich net. Sagmal wann hast du denn bestellt? Ich am 13.01.2009 R1 in 16" und weiss. Und warum können dir die bei cube so genau eine Antwort geben hast es bei denen direkt bestellt oder hast du einfach nur die Best:-nr mit angegeben die dein Händler bei cube für dein Bike. Weil wenn sie sagen dein Bike geht in den Versant ist das ja schon ne Konkrete aussage nich so aller "joa die Bikes werden dann nächste woche gebaut" "vieleicht aber auch nich^^". Wenn dein Bike hast vergess die Bilder nich bin echt gespannt. 

ps. Welche RH bekommst du?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (15. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Wie is das zu verstehen etwa 2009er die sollen mal meins herschaffen die Eisenbieger. Gibs etwas auch schon 2009er stings ich dacht die sind noch überhaupt garnie ausgeliefert. Was für Stereos sind n das alles k18 und the one's in schwarz und in weiss? N bissel komisch is das ja schon das Stereos so in läden Rumstehen die noch nicht verkauft sind und auf der anderen Seite noch etliche Kunden auf ihr gerät warten. Gut Wahrscheinlich haben die Händler auch ganz früh bestellt aber ich bin der Meinung das man die Bikes zuerst ausliefern sollte die auch schon verkauft sind... naja ist nur meine Meinung vieleicht bin ich ja gestört aber so denk ich eben
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Da standen 2 2009 Sting´s in grau K18 und The ONE / 1 Stereo w´n´b the one und 3 schwarze the one und K18 aber Frizz sieht man noch keins...???
Dir weiterhin viel Glück....


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> [email protected] so langsam komm ich mir aussätzig vor mir worde noch gestern was ganz anderes geschrieben. Du bekommst ja auch n R1 so wie ich warum wird dann meins angeblich erst nächste woche erst gebaut versteh ich net. Sagmal wann hast du denn bestellt? Ich am 13.01.2009 R1 in 16" und weiss. Und warum können dir die bei cube so genau eine Antwort geben hast es bei denen direkt bestellt oder hast du einfach nur die Best:-nr mit angegeben die dein Händler bei cube für dein Bike. Weil wenn sie sagen dein Bike geht in den Versant ist das ja schon ne Konkrete aussage nich so aller "joa die Bikes werden dann nächste woche gebaut" "vieleicht aber auch nich^^". Wenn dein Bike hast vergess die Bilder nich bin echt gespannt.
> 
> ps. Welche RH bekommst du?
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 
Hi Schliki,

du weist ja "Papier ist Geduldig" und Geschrieben ist gleich was, ob es dann auch so sein wird ist was anderes!! Mein Händler hat bereits im September ein 20" bestellt, ich erst im Dezember. Aber da es dann trotzdem zwei R1 sind ist es für ihn ja egal welches ich bekomme.
Warum mir Cube einen so genauen Termin nennen kann??
Die R1 wird aber sowieso gleich abgebaut, bin nicht unbedingt ein Formula Fan, da wird das Material von den Schwaben verbaut, aber leider keine Magnesium, wird nur ne SL.
Kann´s schon fast gar nicht mehr erwarten

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> ...da wird das Material von den Schwaben verbaut, aber leider keine Magnesium, wird nur ne SL.



hast die marta schon liegen? 

bin mit magura auch sehr zufrieden. hätte auch noch gerne ne marta. naja vielleicht im nächsten monat


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast die marta schon liegen?
> 
> bin mit magura auch sehr zufrieden. hätte auch noch gerne ne marta. naja vielleicht im nächsten monat


 
Der Händler darf ja auch noch was tun!! 

Und da Formula die R1 nicht für 200er Scheiben frei gibt, wurde es eben wieder ne Magura. Und natürlich auch weil ich super begeistert bin von der Marta


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

Joa gegen Magura is sicher nichts einzuwenden. Ich kann zu formula noch nix positives oder Negatives sagen hatte noch keine :d in erster Line haben mich die Testberichte überzeugt das Gewicht in Verhältniss zur Performance und der Style Natürlich. Eben alles erstmal nur aufn Papier wird sich ja dann früher oder später zeigen obs sie mich dicken Brummer vernümpftig Ankert oder net Hoffentlich is das drecksding bald da bei mein Glück kommt es wenn der große regen bei uns anfängt hatten nähmlich schon ewig keinen mehr und immer super wetter. Naja is mir dann auch egal wenns nach 2 min nachm ausn laden rollern braun statt weiss is^^.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## cubisti (15. Mai 2009)

Auch ich hab mein sting schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (15. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Und da Formula die R1 nicht für 200er Scheiben frei gib



echt? wundert mich, schließlich soll die R1 unter anderem eine Endurobremse sein. aber Magura ist top


----------



## Hemme (15. Mai 2009)

Aus dieser Kiste:




kam heute das raus:



(Die weisse P6 und der weisse Gobi wurden sofort getauscht)


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Mai 2009)

sieht schon n bissel geil aus das ding wah! Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch n Bild direkt von der Seite. Aber so aus der Perspektive schaut das schon arg Putzig aus 

Viel spass wünsch ich dir mit dein neuen Spielzeug. 

ps. was fürn sitzmöbel is jetzt drauf? auch der Gobi nur in schwarz oder was für einer is das?

cheers<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Mai 2009)

@Hemme sagemal hast du das stereo Online gekauft oder warum kam es im Kartonförmig aggregatzustand ins Haus geflattert? Ahh.. du hast ja nochmehr fotos drin seh gerad ok..So langsam haben sich auch "meine" augen ans 16er gewöhnt schaut ja doch scho arg lütt aus der Süße Fratz aber ich find das weiss lässt stereo im Großen Schuh stehen dann passt das für mich schon in weis find ich es ja eh noch n Zaken schärfer:d Das wird wohl ne wilde liaison wenn die bitch endlich ma da is

<<schlicki


----------



## Hemme (16. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @Hemme sagemal hast du das stereo Online gekauft oder warum kam es im Kartonförmig aggregatzustand ins Haus geflattert? Ahh.. du hast ja nochmehr fotos drin seh gerad ok..So langsam haben sich auch "meine" augen ans 16er gewöhnt schaut ja doch scho arg lütt aus der Süße Fratz aber ich find das weiss lässt stereo im Großen Schuh stehen dann passt das für mich schon in weis find ich es ja eh noch n Zaken schärfer:d Das wird wohl ne wilde liaison wenn die bitch endlich ma da is
> 
> <<schlicki



Hab den Karton mit nach Hause genommen, da ich den für andere Zwecke benötige.
Der Sattel ist ein Aliante, der passt mir einfach, wenn sich auch die Baggies manchmal dran verhaken. Aber auch nach 2 Wochen Alpencross macht der keine Probleme


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Mai 2009)

Achso na dann is ja alles im Lot<< da mal noch viel fun mit der Neuen Feile>>

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Fränki__ (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wollte hier auch noch mal die Sattelfrage aufgreifen, welche ein paar Seiten vorher schon gestellt wurde.
Ich habe an meinem Stereo auch den Gobi gegen einen Specialized Rival SL 143 getauscht, bei meinem "Gebärfreudigenbecken" ist das Ding einfach top 

Wer fährt denn ein Stereo The One? Und wie seit Ihr mit der The One zufrieden?
Wie ich schon bei Erhalt meines Rades schrieb habe ich Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt der hinteren Bremse. Klar, die Bremsen hinten sind meist nicht so knackig wie vorne, aber ich denke nicht das ich mir beim Bremsen mit dem Zeigefinger den Mittelfinger zwischen Bremshebel und Lenker einklemmen sollte. Ist aber leider der Fall 
Das ganze entlüften bringt auch keine Besserung, ich hab es selbst versucht, wie auch meinen Händler dran gelassen. Ich dacht nachdem ich meine Juicy seven schon das öfteren erfolgreich entlüftete hatte sollte dies kein Problem sein - von wegen.

Nun hat mein Händler sich bei Formula erkundigt und die Aussage bekommen das dies nun eine Bremse mit weichem Druckpunkt sein und keine "an - aus" Bremse. Schon klar aber was wird aus meinem Finger?

Hab mir auch noch kein Entlüftungskit geholt weil die beiliegende Anleitung echt fürn Hintern ist.
Auch die Videos in den entsprechenden Problemthreads der The One helfen mir nicht wirklich - also, bitte helft mir - danke


----------



## Rolquick (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Fränki, ich habe auch ein The One und finde die Bremsen überragend (vorher K18)
ich konnte das Prob mit dem Mittelfinger direkt über die Bremse lösen, 
der Druckpunktversteller und ein wenig an der Hebelpos. gedreht und alles war gut


----------



## Fränki__ (16. Mai 2009)

..wenn es nur so einfach wäre! Das waren natürlich die ersten Sachen die ich versucht habe.

War die letzten 3 Std. bei einem Kumpel in der Werkstatt, er ist Zweiradmechaniker Meister aber das gewünschte Ergebniss haben wir auch nach dreimaligem Entlüften nicht erzielt.

Nur zum Verständniss, die Bremse ist bissig wie Sau  allerdings kann ich halt den Heble dann immer noch weiterziehen.

Ich seh schon, wird wohl eine andere Bremse werden. Wie schauts den mit der R1 von Formula aus - ist die ähnlich bescheiden?


----------



## Rolquick (16. Mai 2009)

wie weit has du denn den Bremshebel vom Griff weg montiert??
ich komm gar nicht in die Lage meine Mittelfinger einzuklemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zenodur (17. Mai 2009)

spiel mal an den 2 goldenen verstellhebeln herum.
ich konnte das problem bei mir damit beheben


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm dumme frage an die die ihr R1 schon wie schautz eigentlich bei der R1 mit der Bremsleistung und dem druckpunkt aus da gibet ja nix zum eistellen des Druckpunktes wie bei der the one.


----------



## Fränki__ (17. Mai 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> spiel mal an den 2 goldenen verstellhebeln herum.
> ich konnte das problem bei mir damit beheben



..danke für Eure Tips - das sind aber die ersten Dinge die ich versucht habe, bin nicht ganz blöd, sorry, aber die goldenen Verstellhebel sind zum einen Druckpunkt- und Hebelweite - hatte ich aber selbst schon erkannt.

Zum anderen habe ich die Bremshebel etwa drei Zentimeter vom Griff weg montiert und komme gerade noch so an die Shimano Shifter.

Also, zum Verständnis, ich gehöre nicht zu den Jungs die sich über ein knatterndes Geräusch im hinteren Laufrad sorgen machen, was sich dann als Freilauf entpuppt  habe schon die ein oder andere Schraubererfahrung gemacht - also nix für ungut und danke für Eure gut gemeinte Hilfe, hilft mir aber nicht weiter.

Anscheinend lässt sich die Bremse nicht wirklich gut, bzw. meinen Ansprüchen genügend entlüften - deswegen weg damit.


----------



## JuergenM. (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde mal die Leitung der Bremse so legen, das eine 90° Linie gegeben ist. Dann einfach mal mit dem Schrauenzieherkopf (ist ja eigentlich ein Dreher) die Leitung von Unten nach Oben abklopfen. Das wäre dann der letzte Entlüftungsversuch, wenn´s dann noch nicht klappt, würd ich sie auch weg hauen.


----------



## Rolquick (17. Mai 2009)

jo Fränki, war mir schon klar, was ich aber noch nivht verstehe ist
ändert sich dein Bremspunkt, ich meine lässt sich die Bremse aufpumpen oder 
ziehst du durch den Bremspunkt, bei mir blockiert alles was nach dem Druckpunkt kommt.


----------



## Fränki__ (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die komplett Bremse gestern demontiert. Dh. es war nicht ein Knick in der Leitung - Bremssattel unten, Hebel oben - und dann entlüftet.

Allerdings habe ich wirklich den Effekt des "aufpumpens" - nach dreimal pumpen wird der Druckpunkt so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Das lässt ja definitiv auf Luft in der Leitung zurückschliessen, aber ich bekomme sie einfach nicht weg. 
Weder mein Cube Händler, noch mein Kumpel.


----------



## pumadriver (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun die ersten zwei Wochen mit meinem Stereo hinter mir und muss sagen dass ich absolut begeistert bin.

Was mich allerdings etwas beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass sich nach längerer Fahrt irgendein "Knacken" beim Treten einstellt und ich keine Ahnung hab wo dies herkommen könnte.

Da ich blutiger Anfänger bin hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass evt. jemand einen Tipp für mich hat.

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## ikky (18. Mai 2009)

@pumadiver:

kann eventuell vom Sattel/stütze kommen. War bei mir und einem Bekannten auch so.
Ich dachte das kam erst vom Tretlager, allerdings im stehen hab ich nix gehört, das hat mich stutzig gemacht. Schlussendlich wurde die Sattelstütze als Krachmacher entlarvt. Durch die Resonanz im Sitzrohr hatte man aber echt das Gefühl das Knacken kommt von weiter unten.
Nachdem ich die Sattelstütze mal aus dem Sitzrohr genommen habe und bisschen gesäubert habe war das Knacken weg.


----------



## onesmiley (18. Mai 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Ich habe die komplett Bremse gestern demontiert. Dh. es war nicht ein Knick in der Leitung - Bremssattel unten, Hebel oben - und dann entlüftet.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich wirklich den Effekt des "aufpumpens" - nach dreimal pumpen wird der Druckpunkt so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem mit der 2008er K18. Mehrfaches Entlüften half nichts. Nach einem Telefonat mit den Jungs von Formula empfahl man mir, die Bremsen einzuschicken, was ich auch tat. Nach einer Woche kamen sie zurück. Druckpunkt hervorragend! Die Geberkolben wurden getauscht und die Dichtungen waren defekt und das grad mal nach 4 Monaten Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (18. Mai 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr mit dem Fizik Gobi XM Sattel zurecht kommt. Nachdem ich am Samstag auf einer ca. vierstündigen Tour fast gestorben bin, habe ich heute mit Hinblick auf das kommende Himmelfahrt-Wochenende in Saalbach meinem Hardtail-Sattel SQLab 611 (Gr. 140mm) aufs Stereo motiert. 

Das Gewicht gibt sich nichts. Fizik: 177g (deutlich schwerer als Angabe auf Homepage mit 239g); SQLab: 186g

Aber alleine schon die Form läßt deutliche Unterschiede erkennen. Der SQLab wirkt viel breiter. 

Beim SQLab sitzt man aus meiner Sicht wirklich auf den Sitzknochen. Der Dammbereich wird deutlich entlastet. Beim Fizik drückt es bereits nach 5 Minuten im Dammbereich. Im Bereich der Sitzknochen trägt er dagegen eigentlich gar nicht.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tintera (18. Mai 2009)

Mir passt der Gobi wie angegossen...selbst bei der ersten fünfstündigen Tour keinerlei Probleme und ich komme sehr gut mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel und auch wieder zurück...

Gruß Michael


----------



## linus_78 (18. Mai 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr mit dem Fizik Gobi XM Sattel zurecht kommt. Nachdem ich am Samstag auf einer ca. vierstündigen Tour fast gestorben bin, habe ich heute mit Hinblick auf das kommende Himmelfahrt-Wochenende in Saalbach meinem Hardtail-Sattel SQLab 611 (Gr. 140mm) aufs Stereo motiert.
> 
> Das Gewicht gibt sich nichts. Fizik: 177g (deutlich schwerer als Angabe auf Homepage mit 239g); SQLab: 186g
> 
> ...



Du meintest 277g, oder?
Der Sattel auf der Fizik-Homepage hat ein Titan-Gestell. Im Gegensatz zum verbauten Sattel auf dem Stereo!


----------



## Rolquick (18. Mai 2009)

Der Gobi bringst erst beim 2. mal, hatte beim ersten Ausritt auch so meine Zweifel. 
aber nach dem 2. mal und ein bischen finetuning find ich ihn überragend.


----------



## captain_j (19. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ratets mal was so eben eingetroffen und zum abholen bereit is :

the one, white n balck, 22"....

ja alter endlich.

... frag mich nur wie ich heut noch etwas arbeiten soll. Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## beattx (19. Mai 2009)

omg ich bin verliebt.... habs grad geholt!

auf gehts biken biken biken! Und das Wetter ein Traum!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubehopper (19. Mai 2009)

servus,

darf mich jetzt auch zu der stereo 2009 gemeinde zählen.

Allerdings müsste meines wohl Stereo The Saint heißen. Hab mir vorne und hinten die Saint drauf machen lassen, da mir dir Oro K18 (die einzige Austattung, die bikebalast.com, wohne in Salzburg, da hatte) zu schwach war.

Allerdings hab ich da eine Frage: Was habt ihr zu dem Rad zusätzlich an Unterlagen und dergleichen ausgehändigt bekomme? Ich nämlich, außer der Anleitung von der Rock Shox, nichts.

Auch zu der extra verbauten Saint, habe ich nichts. Keinen komischen Adapter für die Bremssockel zum entlüften usw.

Sollte da nicht was dabei sein?


----------



## David_jcd (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe endlich mein Stereo bekommen!
Ich habe eine kleine Rezension geschriben (sie ist aber auf italienisch).
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=129238

Hier ein paar Fotos!
http://picasaweb.google.it/DavidRoilo.Tass/Stereo1605?authkey=Gv1sRgCKOAnNLRu7qfQw#


----------



## JuergenM. (19. Mai 2009)

David_jcd schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe endlich mein Stereo bekommen!
> Ich habe eine kleine Rezension geschriben (sie ist aber auf italienisch).
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=129238
> ...


 
Schönes Luder 
Und der Flaschenhalter ist absolut Stylisch, wie nennt sich denn der?


----------



## David_jcd (19. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Schönes Luder
> Und der Flaschenhalter ist absolut Stylisch, wie nennt sich denn der?


Danke!
Der Flaschenhalter ist der Elite custom:
http://www.elite-it.com/#

wom Händler kostenlos bekommen!


----------



## zeKai (19. Mai 2009)

> Allerdings hab ich da eine Frage: Was habt ihr zu dem Rad zusätzlich an Unterlagen und dergleichen ausgehändigt bekomme? Ich nämlich, außer der Anleitung von der Rock Shox, nichts.



Die Rock Shox anleitung mit Sticker und nem seltsamen schwarzen teil
Anleitung des Shimano antriebs glaube Schaltwerk
Anleitung wie man schalten soll und wie nicht. 
Fox Shox DVD anleitung mit kleinem heft.
Bedienungsanleitung des Rades (allgemein fahrräder)
Formula Oro anleitung
2 so diskbreak teile.. solche stopper
Abstimmungsempfelung für Cube Fullsuspension
und das alles war in einem CUBE leinen beutel der am Lenker hing als ich mein rad entgegen genommen habe.


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Mai 2009)

Da schwillt mir doch mir doch der kamm an, man warum hab ich mein stereo noch nich. Donnerstag is Herrentag und ich verpass schon wieder mal ne schöne Tour echt zum heulen. Aber viel freude und heiterkeit für alle für die das warten jetzt ein ende hat:d

pea<e schlicki


----------



## coastalwolf (19. Mai 2009)

linus_78 schrieb:


> Du meintest 277g, oder?
> Der Sattel auf der Fizik-Homepage hat ein Titan-Gestell. Im Gegensatz zum verbauten Sattel auf dem Stereo!



Sorry. Schreibfehler. 277g ist natürlich richtig.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Da schwillt mir doch mir doch der kamm an, man warum hab ich mein stereo noch nich. Donnerstag is Herrentag und ich verpass schon wieder mal ne schöne Tour echt zum heulen. Aber viel freude und heiterkeit für alle für die das warten jetzt ein ende hat:d
> 
> pea<e schlicki



Wir werden bei der Tour eine Gedenkminute für Dich abhalten ... war der jetzt fies oder was?


----------



## Pettere (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Stereo K18 jetzt seit letzter Woche Donnerstag. Als erstes muss ich sagen, dass es ein super Bike ist. Bin jetzt knapp 100 km gefahren und ich bin voll begeistert!!!

Nun hätte ich noch eine Frage an die Technikfreaks von euch.

Wenn ich mit meiner Vorderradbremse aus höherer Geschwindigkeit bremse (>30km/H) hört man ein surrendes Geräusch wie wenn man so ein Plastikfähnchen in die Speichen hält. 

Was kann das sein? Muss man da etwas nachstellen oder ist das normal? Bei der Hinterradbremse hört man keine Geräusche.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (19. Mai 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr mit dem Fizik Gobi XM Sattel zurecht kommt. Nachdem ich am Samstag auf einer ca. vierstündigen Tour fast gestorben bin, habe ich heute mit Hinblick auf das kommende Himmelfahrt-Wochenende in Saalbach meinem Hardtail-Sattel SQLab 611 (Gr. 140mm) aufs Stereo motiert.
> 
> Das Gewicht gibt sich nichts. Fizik: 177g (deutlich schwerer als Angabe auf Homepage mit 239g); SQLab: 186g
> 
> ...


 
Fahre auch den SQlab 611 und bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil; mit allen anderen bisher von mir gefahrenen Sätteln gabs nur Probleme...

Der Fizik ist für mich nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Mai 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir werden bei der Tour eine Gedenkminute für Dich abhalten ... war der jetzt fies oder was?



>>Eine Andacht für minimum 21 sek würd ich mir wüschen, das wäre ja soo net von euch<<

ikke<


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Mai 2009)

hey 
ich leide mit dir!! 
mein stereo wls ist auch noch nicht da...

ärger mich voll, habs anfang oktober bestellt.
und am samstag musste ich mit ansehen wie ein neues white and black in dem laden von meinem händler stand... oh man, leider in 18"... vielleicht kanns er ja zurecht sägen für mich??  
kanns langsam echt nicht mehr erwarten!!
leute es ist schon bald ende mai!!!


----------



## linus_78 (19. Mai 2009)

Noch eine Frage an alle Revelation-Fahrer (K18):
Hat irgendjemand von Euch den PopLoc Hebel bekommen, mit dem er auch die Druckstufe vom Lenker aus einstellen kann?
Ich habe nur den einfachen Hebel zum "Locken" der Gabel. Die Druckstufe kann ich somit also überhaupt nicht mehr einstellen.
Spitzen Sache von Cube....


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Mai 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hey
> ich leide mit dir!!
> mein stereo wls ist auch noch nicht da...
> 
> ...



Echt eh das ja is ja schon fast wieder vorbei all die Km die hätten gefressen werden können ganz zu schweigen vom fett das hätte schon gern verbrant werden wollen. Echt zum ausflippen.


----------



## EOS (19. Mai 2009)

he schlickjump3r,
ruhig bleiben, ich wart auch schon seit Oktober auf das R1. Solange wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern.
EOS


----------



## zeKai (19. Mai 2009)

> Noch eine Frage an alle Revelation-Fahrer (K18):
> Hat irgendjemand von Euch den PopLoc Hebel bekommen, mit dem er auch die Druckstufe vom Lenker aus einstellen kann?
> Ich habe nur den einfachen Hebel zum "Locken" der Gabel. Die Druckstufe kann ich somit also überhaupt nicht mehr einstellen.
> Spitzen Sache von Cube....



Das scheint auch vollkommen normal zu sein so. wird auch nur mit poploc vertrieben. und ned mit dem anderen hebel.


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Mai 2009)

Joa, wird aber immer schwieriger bei den schönen wetter der letzten zeit wie ich mein glück kenn setzt regenwetter pünktlich zur stereo ankunft ein. DAs mir dann aber auch sowas von egal^°schie´ß ich mich in nen Ganzkörperkondom und ab geht die Lutzi.

<<schlicki


----------



## Flowjunkie (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mich würde mal interessieren, wer noch alles auf sein Stereo wartet.

Ich habe meins Anfang Januar bestellt und treibe meinen Händler in letzter Zeit mit ständigen Anfragen per Mail wahrscheinlich in den Wahnsinn. Von dem bekomme ich aber wenigstens vernünftige Antworten. 
Cube schreibt auf Anfragen hin erst mal nix und dann irgendwann mal eher sehr dürftige Antworten. In ihrer letzten Mail hieß es, dass sie immer noch Probleme mit der Serienfertigung hätten, diese aber bis Anfang Juni behoben haben wollen. 
Langsam stehe ich echt unter Zeitdruck, denn Anfang Juni wollte ich in meinen einzigen großen Bikeurlaub dieses Jahr.

Gruß Flowjunkie


----------



## JuergenM. (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich warte auch noch, wobei von Cube die Aussage kam "geht am Freitag in den Versand". Ist ja ganz nett aber wenn das gute Stück in Taiwan oder wo auch immer da drüben, in den Versand geht, na dann dauerts halt immer noch zwei Wochen. Ist echt zum Mäusemelken. Werd wohl morgen nochmal Cube und meinem Händler ans Schienbein treten müssen. Bald besorg ich mir dann Schuhe mit Stahlkappen, damit das treten richtig weh tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (20. Mai 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Die Rock Shox anleitung mit Sticker und nem seltsamen schwarzen teil
> Anleitung des Shimano antriebs glaube Schaltwerk
> Anleitung wie man schalten soll und wie nicht.
> Fox Shox DVD anleitung mit kleinem heft.
> ...



Die Abstimmungsempfelung  hab ich nicht bekommen. Kannst Du die posten? Oder scannen und mailen. Wäre super.


----------



## heinz07 (20. Mai 2009)

Pettere schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mein Stereo K18 jetzt seit letzter Woche Donnerstag. Als erstes muss ich sagen, dass es ein super Bike ist. Bin jetzt knapp 100 km gefahren und ich bin voll begeistert!!!
> 
> ...



@ pettere

moin ich hatte das selbe problem. bei mir war´s so das ich beim starken ankern auch ein unangenehmes geräusch hörte. hab dann gesehen, das an der gabel links (in fahrtrichtung) gummiabrieb klebte. überprüf mal wieviel platz zw. reifen und gabelrohren ist. hab mein rad zum nachzentrieren geschafft. kanns heut wieder abholen und denke, das sich der fall damit erledigt hat. 

gruß

@ schlicki
auch ich werde morgen eine gedenkminute für dich und all die anderen noch wartenden einlegen.


----------



## Flowjunkie (20. Mai 2009)

Danke an alle, die morgen für uns Leidende eine Gedenkminute einlegen.

@ heinz07
Viel Spaß bei deiner Tour. Gehts durchs Arzgehügl? Muss ich auch mal wieder machen, ist nämlich richtig schön.

Gruß


----------



## zeKai (20. Mai 2009)

> Die Abstimmungsempfelung  hab ich nicht bekommen. Kannst Du die posten? Oder scannen und mailen. Wäre super.


Das nix dolles.. 
-------------------------------
*ABSTIMMUNGSEMPFEJLUNG FÜR CUBE FULLSUSPENSION*
(Luftdruck, PPP, und Zugstufe)

*Stereo:*
Fox RP23 Dämpfer:
-20% Negativfederweg (ca. 10mm am Dämpfer)
-Empfehlung: PPP auf Stufe/Raster 2
-Zugstufe so einstellen, dass der Dämpfer nach etwa 2 mal Nachschwingen den Schlag abgebaut hat (Fahrstil und eigener Geschmack ausschlaggebend!)
-Gabel entsprechend abstimmen

--------------------------
Also nichts wichtiges eigentlich. Stehen halt noch die daten aller cube fullys drauf.


----------



## beattx (20. Mai 2009)

Bei mir die Gabel defekt und ich muss nochmal zum Händler. Desweiteren sind bei mir auch die 2.25er verbaut, muss ich auch noch umrüsten lassen und nach ca. 30 km hatte ich auch ein zartes, helles, klirrendes Geräusch am Hinterrad :/


----------



## zeKai (20. Mai 2009)

Was ich wohl gestern hatte nach knapp 6stunden fahrt war das sich die x12 Achse gelockert hat und sich ca. 1 1/2 Umdrehungen herausgedreht hat. Evtl war die von Anfang an nicht richtig fest. Hab es auch nur bemerkt weil der hebel auf einmal nach hinten gezeigt hat statt zum rahmen. Werde das mal weiter beobachten hab die Achse wieder richtig fest gezogen. Oder aber sie wurde gelöst durch einen ast oder irgendwas wo ich hängengeblieben bin. 

Das klirren hatte ich am anfang an der vorderradbremse ist dann aber recht schnell verschwunden nun summt die bremse zieht aber voll an. 
Manchmal schleift noch die scheibe je nachdem ob ich im stehen fahre oder stark einlenke, auch nach langen bremspassagen klirrt die bremse bzw. das blatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (20. Mai 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Das nix dolles..
> -------------------------------
> *ABSTIMMUNGSEMPFEJLUNG FÜR CUBE FULLSUSPENSION*
> (Luftdruck, PPP, und Zugstufe)
> ...




Danke. Tatsächlich nix wesentliches. Mich hat nur gewundert, dass mein Händler was von 0,6mm Weg am Dämpfer geblabert hat, was mir sehr wenig vorkam.


----------



## schrader999 (20. Mai 2009)

beattx schrieb:


> Bei mir die Gabel defekt und ich muss nochmal zum Händler. Desweiteren sind bei mir auch die 2.25er verbaut, muss ich auch noch umrüsten lassen und nach ca. 30 km hatte ich auch ein zartes, helles, klirrendes Geräusch am Hinterrad :/



Kannst Du das Klirren besser beschreiben? Ist das ein kurzer hoher metallischer Laut? Mein Freundin fährt das AMS100 und hat vom Hinterrad auch so ein Geräusch. Hab es auch schon paat mal gehört. Hörte sich meiner Meinung evtl so an, wie wenn ein metallisches Teil (Kette) in der Bewegung nicht perfekt an den Platz läüft, wo es soll (Zahn?) und dann schlagartig in Position rutscht und dabei dieses schwingende Geräusch macht? Genau haben wir es aber noch nicht rausbekommen?


----------



## beattx (20. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Ist das ein kurzer hoher metallischer Laut?



naja eher ein durchgängiger, hoher metallischer Laut. Eventuell zu vergleichen mit den Klangherzen die hell klingeln wenn man sie schüttelt, nur in meinem Fall ist das Geräusch noch höher und leiser. Kann auch sein das es Schauben sind die nachgezogen werden müssen, ich mein ich hab sowas hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

Danke erstma jungs für die Gedenkminute ^^. Mein Händler hat mich heut angerufen um mich auf dem laufenden zu halten, Er teielte mir mit nachdem jetzt auch bei ihm die ersten stereos eingetroffen sind und er jedesmal an mich denkt wenn er ein stereo sieht hat er mal spassenshalber bei cube angerufen und mal wieder nachgehakt wo meins nun bleibt cube dazu nur ganz nichtssagend es wird noch um die 14 Tage dauern es gibt verzögerungen weil Teile fehlen die rahmen sind da aber irgendwelche ominösen teile fehlen angeblich. Welche das sind hat man ihm nich gesagt. Naja mein Händler is wahrscheinlich nochmehr bedient wie ich er hat zumindest die sch... voll von cube bestellungen und hält die ganzen aussagen nun mittlerweile auch nur noch für hinhaltetaktik. Er geht davon aus das Cube einfach soviele bestellungen hat das die einfachmal nich mit der produktion hinterher kommen und das die halt einfach mal was in den raum werfen und den Händler bzw. Kunden erstmal abspeisen. In diesen Sinne Jungs wünsch ich euch ne gute tour und nen schönen herrentag. Ich für mein Teil werd mein kummer nich in Alk versänken sondern versuchen in nächster Zeit an was anderes zu denken bis die hornochsen von cube es endlich mal schaffen alle wartenden zufrieden zu stellen<<


>>schlicki

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. Mai 2009)

Sio gerad nochmal ein 10 minütiges intensives gespräch mit ner Cube Mitarbeiterin gehabt und sie hat mir wiederum versichert das Aussagen wie es fehlen noch Teil der Ausstattung und deshalbt können die Bikes nich gebaut werden quatsch sind und es liegt einzig und allein daran das die Rahmen nur Tröpfchenweise vom beschichter kommen die haben wohl echt arge Probleme mit ihren Kapazitäten. 

Auf die frage hin wer sowas Komuniziert bei cube wenn's garnie stimmt konnte sie mir keine Antwort geben und als ich dann fragte wie es sein kann das Räder beim Händler stehen die nicht verkauft sind und so viele andere noch auf ihr stereo warten  fragte sie mich bei wem ich mein stereo kaufe und lustiger weisse brauchte ich nur den Names meines Dealers nennen und sie wusste wer und wo weil sie mit ihm heut morgen wohl sellbst gesprochen hat^^ sehr nice. 

Naja im großen und ganzen war der Tenor des Gesprächs das der Beschichter einfach nicht mit den Rahmen hinterher kommt, ich sowieso im Ar... gekniffen bin weil meine Bike konstelation auch nur ca. 20 mal gebaut wird. Somit Randgruppe und die werden zum schluss produziert. Und die vertröztung auch 14 Tage is einfach mal so allgemein da die überhaupt nich genau sagen können wann die welche Rahmen vom beschichter bekommen. Von daher abwarten und tee saufen, Wenn man das Bike denn haben will und keine Alternative sieht. 

Endschuldigend muss ich aber sagen das das Telefonat eiegentlich aufschlussreich war und die Dame am Telefon mich nett und recht kompetent über alles informiert hat. 


<<schlicki


----------



## beattx (20. Mai 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Die Abstimmungsempfelung  hab ich nicht bekommen. Kannst Du die posten? Oder scannen und mailen. Wäre super.









Richtlinien   zum EINSTELLEN VON LUFTFEDERN
*Federweg des Dämpfers 
(mm)​*​*Nachgiebigkeit 
(mm)​*​25,4​6,4​31,7​7,9​38,1​9,5​44,4​11,1​50,8​12,7​57,1​14,2​
 *Einstellen der Zugstufe*

         Die Zugstufe legt fest, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit Ihr Dämpfer nach   der Belastung zurückfedert. Die Einstellung für die Zugstufe richtet sich   nach persönlichen Vorlieben und hängt vom Fahrergewicht, dem Fahrstil   und den Fahrbedingungen ab. Als Faustregel gilt, dass der Dämpfer so schnell   wie möglich ausfedern sollte, ohne zurückzuschlagen oder den Fahrer aus   dem Sattel zu heben.
         Der Einstellungsbereich umfasst 8 bis 10 Klicks.
*Um die   Druckstufe zu verringern*, drehen Sie den roten Einstellknopf   im Uhrzeigersinn.
*Um die   Druckstufe zu erhöhen*, drehen Sie den roten Einstellknopf gegen   den Uhrzeigersinn.


*ProPedal*

*ProPedal-Hebel*

         Der ProPedal-Hebel ermöglicht die Schnelleinstellung   des ProPedal-Systems. Die ProPedal-Dämpfung verringert das Wippen der   Federung durch die Pedalkräfte. Es stehen zwei ProPedal-Hebelstellungen   zur Auswahl: 



GEÖFFNET
PROPEDAL

         Wählen Sie die Einstellung gemäß den jeweiligen   Fahrbedingungen. Wählen Sie beispielsweise beim Hochfahren eines Berges   die Position *ProPedal*,   und wechseln Sie für die Abfahrt in die Position *GEÖFFNET*.


         Um die bestgeeignete ProPedal-Position für   die jeweiligen Bedingungen zu ermitteln, fahren Sie mit etwa 25 km/h,   und beobachten Sie die Federbewegungen. Wechseln Sie die Positionen, und   wählen Sie die Einstellung, bei der sich die geringstmöglichen Federbewegungen   und die gewünschte Dämpfung ergeben.
         Welche Einstellung sich am besten eignet,   hängt vom Fahrrad und dem Fahrer ab. Um die ProPedal-Funktion präziser   abzustimmen und Federbewegungen durch Pedalkräfte zu unterdrücken, ohne   die Federungseigenschaften zu beeinträchtigen, verstellen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf.   Wechseln Sie wie beim ProPedal-Hebel die Positionen, und wählen Sie die   Einstellung, bei der sich die geringstmöglichen Federbewegungen und die   gewünschte Dämpfung ergeben.
*ProPedal-Knopf*

         Der ProPedal-Knopf mit 3 Positionen (siehe   unten) ermöglicht die Einstellung der ProPedal-Härte, wenn der ProPedal-Hebel   sich in der Position *PROPEDAL*   befindet. Der ProPedal-Knopf verändert die Dämpfung nur, wenn der ProPedal-Hebel   sich in der Position *PROPEDAL*   befindet.
         Auf dem ProPedal-Knopf befinden sich Zahlen,   die die Einstellung angeben. Es stehen drei Einstellungen zur Auswahl:


(1)   PROPEDAL Leicht
(2)   PROPEDAL Mittel
(3)   PROPEDAL Fest
 

         So stellen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf ein:


Drehen Sie den ProPedal-Hebel   in die Position *PROPEDAL*   (siehe oben stehende Grafik).
Heben Sie den ProPedal-Knopf   an (siehe Rahmen Nr. 2 in der nachstehenden Zeichnung).
Drehen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf   im Uhrzeigersinn (ausgehend davon, dass der ProPedal-Knopf in Richtung   des Fahrers weist), bis die gewünschte Einstellung  1, 2, oder 3  auf   den ProPedal-Hebel (Nr. 3) ausgerichtet ist. Der ProPedal-Knopf klickt   beim Drehen jeweils zweimal pro Einstellung. Beim ersten Klick verlassen   Sie die aktuelle Einstellung, beim zweiten Klick drehen Sie den Knopf   in die neue Einstellung.
Drücken Sie den ProPedal-Knopf   in die neue Position (Nr. 4).             *Vorsicht!*  Der ProPedal-Knopf sollte nicht unterwegs eingestellt   werden. FOX empfiehlt, den ProPedal-Knopf vor oder nach dem Fahren einzustellen.


----------



## captain_j (20. Mai 2009)

So, bin mit meinem The One gerade von der ersten Tour zurückgekommen und habe gleich ein paar Fragen:

Bin 2m groß und die optimale Sattelposition habe ich erst wenn ich die P6 1cm über die erste Begrenzungslinier hinausziehe. kann das gefährlich werden? kann ich's lassen oder muss ich mir was anderes überlegen?

Leichtes Schleifen der Bremsen - nach dem ersten Trail - denke das ist normal und wird noch besser. Und gegen Ende der Abfahrt war da auf einmal ein ziemlich lautes Geräusch der Bremsen. Schwer zu beschreiben aber ziemlich laut. Da die Abfahrt vorbei war hab ichs nicht weiter testen können. Hoffe es ist morgen nicht mehr da.

Das man die The One recht weit "hinterziehen" muss ist ja allgemein bekannt. Ich schätze bei mir sind noch ca. 1,3 cm bis zum Griff bei vollgezogener Bremse, wie siehts bei euch aus? Und ab wann kann die The One die volle Bremskraft abrufen?

Von den Performance bergab, finde ich das Bike überragend, die Reifen beißen enorm und die Fox Teile machen auch einen super Job. Hier wurden meine Erwartungen übertroffen. 
Klettereigenschaften kann ich auch nicht bemängeln, bin Stellen gefahren die mit dem HT nicht gingen - schätze mal wegen der besseren Traktion.
Vortrieb ist halt - naja. aber das war mit FA 2.35 und dem gewicht eh klar ... 
Rennen wird man keines gewinnen - muss man ja auch nicht!

Bilder folgen. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Pettere (20. Mai 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Was ich wohl gestern hatte nach knapp 6stunden fahrt war das sich die x12 Achse gelockert hat und sich ca. 1 1/2 Umdrehungen herausgedreht hat. Evtl war die von Anfang an nicht richtig fest. Hab es auch nur bemerkt weil der hebel auf einmal nach hinten gezeigt hat statt zum rahmen. Werde das mal weiter beobachten hab die Achse wieder richtig fest gezogen. Oder aber sie wurde gelöst durch einen ast oder irgendwas wo ich hängengeblieben bin.
> 
> Das klirren hatte ich am anfang an der vorderradbremse ist dann aber recht schnell verschwunden nun summt die bremse zieht aber voll an.
> Manchmal schleift noch die scheibe je nachdem ob ich im stehen fahre oder stark einlenke, auch nach langen bremspassagen klirrt die bremse bzw. das blatt


 
Ich denke das Summen deiner Bremse ist das gleiche Geräusch was ich auch habe. Es tritt nur auf wenn man aus höherer Geschwindigkeit bremst. Ich werde mal beim Händler nachfragen, was das sein könnte und was man dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Deleted 146249 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe heute endlich Cube Stereo SE 2009 von Rabe geholt, aber die Schaltung passt irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe das folge Problem:
Die Schaltung wurde am Montgeständer eingestellt und alle Gänge funktionierten einwandfrei. Wenn ich aber losfahren will und mit meinem ganzen Gewicht auf die Kurbel steige, springt die Kette hinten vom großen zum kleinen Blatt zwei bis drei Stufen runter. Das ist nicht nur nervig, sondern auch sehr gefährlich, da man das Gleichgewicht verlieren und stürzen kann. Die Konsequenz ist, dass man quasi die letzten höchsten zwei/drei Gänge (also die beiden/drei kleinsten Kettenblätter) "leer" schaltet. Wenn man aber runterschaltet (also auf die größere Kettenblätter), schaltet man erstmal zwei/drei Gänge leer und erst beim dritten/vierten Schalten bewegt sich die Kette nach oben. So kann man nur bis zum drittgrößten Kettenblatt schalten und die beiden größten Kettenbätter bleiben ungenutzt. Beim Probefahren hatte ich das Problem nicht.

Woran könnte es liegen? Könnte vielleicht der Dämpfer am Hinterbau falsch eingestellt sein und verändert die ganze Schalteinstellung? Hatte jemand vielleicht auch dasselbe Problem? Ich wäre für jede eure Hilfe dankbar. Übrigens, die Schaltgruppe ist komplett von XT.


----------



## schrader999 (21. Mai 2009)

hsshin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe heute endlich Cube Stereo SE 2009 von Rabe geholt, aber die Schaltung passt irgendwie nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie hast Du denn das Bike transportiert? Liegend im Auto? Auf dem Schaltwerk liegend? Kann es sein, dass dein Schaltwerk verbogen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (21. Mai 2009)

Klingt nach Schaltzug spannung oder verbogenem Schaltauge.


----------



## Deleted 146249 (21. Mai 2009)

Nein, das Fahrrad habe ich nicht selbst transportiert. Das Rad war frisch aus dem Werkstatt und ich bin gleich damit losgefahren. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass die Kette springt und das Rad zurückgebracht. Da hat man die Schaltung am Montagestange eingestellt. Da hat auch alles funktioniert und ich bin wieder weggefahren. Leider haben sie gerade den Laden zugemacht und ich konnte nicht wieder zurück, als ich merkte, dass die Kette immer noch springt. Ich muss es wohl morgen wieder zum Händler bringen


----------



## schrader999 (21. Mai 2009)

hsshin schrieb:


> Nein, das Fahrrad habe ich nicht selbst transportiert. Das Rad war frisch aus dem Werkstatt und ich bin gleich damit losgefahren. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass die Kette springt und das Rad zurückgebracht. Da hat man die Schaltung am Montagestange eingestellt. Da hat auch alles funktioniert und ich bin wieder weggefahren. Leider haben sie gerade den Laden zugemacht und ich konnte nicht wieder zurück, als ich merkte, dass die Kette immer noch springt. Ich muss es wohl morgen wieder zum Händler bringen



Jup. Lass es den Händler rausfinden.
Deine Geschichte passt zu meinem Cube-Fazit. Bike ist toll und macht Spass, Komponenten auf dsem Bike gibt es zu einem tollen Preis/Leistungsverhätlniss, aber der Zusammenbau ist besch....
Neben meinen falschen Griffen war mein Umwerfer so montiert, dass man ihn nicht einstellen konnte (Zugspannung und Stellschrauben wirkungslos), die Drehmomente am Rahmen waren eine Katastrophe und haben garantiert noch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel gesehen. Wäre ja auch zuviel verlangt, da es so viele unterschiedliche Einstellungswerte am Bike gibt.


----------



## zeKai (21. Mai 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich ne Schutzfolie an der Kettenstrebe und darüber. (unter dem kettenschutz)
Mein Rad kam soweit sehr gut eingestellt daher, Schaltung etc. alles kein Problem. Bremsen haben nun nen etwas unterschiedlichen druckpunkt (kommt wahrscheinlich vom einfahren) 

Nun muss ich in ca. 150km zur erst Inspektion nach dem aufbau. Werd dann mal drauf achten ob der rahmen einen drehmomentschlüssel sieht  Ich schraub da nicht rum, wenn was ist renn ich zum händler solange garantie vorhanden ist.

Ich bin auch der meinung wenn ein verkäufer das rad nicht richtig aufbaut und alle schrauben überprüft es seine aufgabe ist fehler die dadurch entstanden sind auch zu beheben. Deswegen gehe ich ja in den einzelhandel und kauf mir kein canyon aus einem internet portal.


----------



## Fränki__ (21. Mai 2009)

@captain_j: ...was Dein "Problem" mit der Bremse betrifft, ließ mal meine Beiträge vorher. Mein Händler hat mittlerweile von Cube eine zweite "The One" bekommen, welchen den selben bescheidenen Druckpunkt hat. Die ist mittlerweile auf dem Weg zu Formula zum überprüfen. Wenn sich dann am Druckpunkt und Hebelweg nix verbessert hat und ich mir beim Bremsen immer noch die Finger einklemme fliegt das Ding in den Main.

Bin echt froh das ich vor einem Jahr nicht ~500 Euro ausgegeben habe und mir die Bremse an mein Specialized montiert hab.

Bezgl. des Sattelstützenauszugs würde ich kein Risiko eingehen und die Markierung beachten.
Ich könnte auch ca. 1- 1,5 cm mehr Höhe vertragen, gewöhne mich aber langsam daran. Würde auch ungern die Stütze tauschen wollen, ist schon ein Sahnestück, wenn auch nicht aus Vollcarbon, ist definitiv ein Aluanteil mitdabei.

@hsshin: Dein Händler soll mal versuchen die Zugspannung zu justieren wenn Du auf dem Fahrrad sitzt, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. allerdings hat dann die Kette am Umwerfer geschliffen und ich musst sehr "bewusst" die Trigger betätigen, fast schon zu lang. Er meinte nur das wäre wohl normal. Ich habe ihn dann aufgeklärt das die 4 Jahre alte Deore "billig" Schaltung am Rad meiner Freundin besser funktioniert.

Also ab zu meinem Kumpel in die Werkstatt, der (leider nur) Rocky Mountain und Norco hat. Der hat mir erstmal sämtliche Endanschläge an Umwerfer und Schaltung eingestellt - jetzt funzts 


Das war mit Sicherheit mein erstes und letztes Cube - auch wenn das Radl noch so geil ist.


----------



## captain_j (21. Mai 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> @captain_j: ...was Dein "Problem" mit der Bremse betrifft, ließ mal meine Beiträge vorher. Mein Händler hat mittlerweile von Cube eine zweite "The One" bekommen, welchen den selben bescheidenen Druckpunkt hat. Die ist mittlerweile auf dem Weg zu Formula zum überprüfen. Wenn sich dann am Druckpunkt und Hebelweg nix verbessert hat und ich mir beim Bremsen immer noch die Finger einklemme fliegt das Ding in den Main.


... heute zweite Ausfahrt. Und kann nur sagen die Bremse funktioniert 1a. Hebelweg hat sich drastisch verkürzt und endet mit einem super Druckpunkt. Die Dinger beißen enorm. Geräusche machen sie auch keine mehr. Alles tip top kann ich sagen.


----------



## Fränki__ (22. Mai 2009)

Was hast Du gemacht? Will endlich auch 'ne geile Bremse


----------



## Peter-S (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine fette Folie unterm Kettenschutz - dazu habe ich noch eine Folie an Sitzstrebe, Unterrohr und auf dem Däpferschutz selbst angebracht 



zeKai schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich ne Schutzfolie an der Kettenstrebe und darüber. (unter dem kettenschutz)
> Mein Rad kam soweit sehr gut eingestellt daher, Schaltung etc. alles kein Problem. Bremsen haben nun nen etwas unterschiedlichen druckpunkt (kommt wahrscheinlich vom einfahren)
> 
> Nun muss ich in ca. 150km zur erst Inspektion nach dem aufbau. Werd dann mal drauf achten ob der rahmen einen drehmomentschlüssel sieht  Ich schraub da nicht rum, wenn was ist renn ich zum händler solange garantie vorhanden ist.
> ...


----------



## zeKai (22. Mai 2009)

Naja das mit der Schutzfolie wird dann wohl der freundliche Händler gemacht haben  Hab sonst nirgends Folien. Auch wenns manchmal ziemlich scheppert wenn was gegen den rahmen knallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (22. Mai 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Schutzfolie wird dann wohl der freundliche Händler gemacht haben  Hab sonst nirgends Folien. Auch wenns manchmal ziemlich scheppert wenn was gegen den rahmen knallt.



Ich kann nicht meckern  Bei mir klappert nichts, die Schrauben sind alle ordentlich mit Drehmoment angezogen und die Schaltung war perfekt eingestellt. Ich kann das Gejammere hier nicht teilen - liegt wohl an den Händlern  und nicht an Cube... oder ?


----------



## zeKai (22. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ja ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Händler Schaltung etc. alles perfekt. Und er hat bei den Kettenstreben wohl die Folien angebracht. Hatte mich beim waschen halt gewundert warum es da so am glänzen ist und dann erst gesehen das unter dem Schaltkabel und der Kettenstrebe ne Folie ist.

Wenn etwas nicht 100% in Ordnung ist wär ich längst beim Händler.


----------



## Tobe Man (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich mische mich mal kurz ein.
Habe auch eine Frage zum Stereo. Ich habe mein Weißes in Rahmengröße 22 letzte Woche Freitag in der The One Ausstattung nach langer Wartezeit endlich vom Händler abgeholt. Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Zu eurer Diskussion: Die Kette verläuft sehr Nahe am Hinterbau, so dass ich außer dem original Kettenstrebenschutz die weiteren gefährdeten Stellen mit schwarzem Tape abgeklebt habe. Naja, die ersten Kampfspuren von Kettenklemmern sind aber schon dran...
Ich habe aber noch kurz drei andere Fragen:

1. Ich bin ein absoluter weiß "Fetischist" und musste ernüchternd fest stellen, dass an meinen Stereo Vorbau und Lenker in Schwarz sind, nur sie Sattelstütze ist weiß. Vor der Bestellung hatte ich von Cube die Info, dass alles so wie im Katalog abgebildet, wie bei dem R1 Modell sei. Jetzt heißt es seitens von Cube nur am R1 wird alles in weiß verbaut, beim The One nur sie Stütze. :O(
Ist vielleicht pingelig von mir, aber die speziell auf Cube abgestimmten Teile sehen super aus. Wie sind eure Bikes geliefert worden ???

2. So wie ich das Bike erhalten habe, finde ich die Bremshebelstellung total ungewöhnlich oder unbequem. Ich bremse meistens mit unr einem Finger, in der Serieneinstellung ist das aber nur schlecht möglich, weil der Zeigefinger zu weit innen ist. Setzt man Schalt- und Bremshebel weiter nach innen, kommen meine Finger nicht mehr an die Schalthebel. In der Bike hatte ich mal gelesen, dass sie XT Schalthebel eine entfernbare optische Ganganzeige hat, so dass Brems- und Schalthenbel nun getauscht werden können. Werde ich dieses WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Wie ist das bei euch. Schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, oder könnte das eine Anredung für euch sein... Oder habe nur ich so "Krüppel- Hände"? ;o)

3. Weiß nicht ob ich unrecht habe, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Als ich das Bike erhalten habe, war der Druckpunkt der Bremse viel zu weit hinten. An der The One lässt sich anscheinend nur die Hebelweite, nicht aber der Druckpunkt verstellen. Das bedeutet, dass Bremsflüssigkeit in das System nachgefüllt werden muß, so dass die Bremse eher greift, was?

Vielen Dank vorab und ein schönes Tourenwochenende.

LG Tobi


----------



## pseudosportler (23. Mai 2009)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 2. So wie ich das Bike erhalten habe, finde ich die Bremshebelstellung total ungewöhnlich oder unbequem. Ich bremse meistens mit unr einem Finger, in der Serieneinstellung ist das aber nur schlecht möglich, weil der Zeigefinger zu weit innen ist. Setzt man Schalt- und Bremshebel weiter nach innen, kommen meine Finger nicht mehr an die Schalthebel. In der Bike hatte ich mal gelesen, dass sie XT Schalthebel eine entfernbare optische Ganganzeige hat, so dass Brems- und Schalthenbel nun getauscht werden können. Werde ich dieses WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Wie ist das bei euch. Schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, oder könnte das eine Anredung für euch sein... Oder habe nur ich so "Krüppel- Hände"? ;o)




Jep, so habe ich es auch gemacht, die bei mir top funktionierende "The One" wäre zu schade mit 2 Finger bedint zu werden, es ist zwar anfangs ungewohnt ohne Gang Anzeige aber nach 2-3 Touren .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Fränki__ (23. Mai 2009)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> 2. So wie ich das Bike erhalten habe, finde ich die Bremshebelstellung total ungewöhnlich oder unbequem. Ich bremse meistens mit unr einem Finger, in der Serieneinstellung ist das aber nur schlecht möglich, weil der Zeigefinger zu weit innen ist. Setzt man Schalt- und Bremshebel weiter nach innen, kommen meine Finger nicht mehr an die Schalthebel. In der Bike hatte ich mal gelesen, dass sie XT Schalthebel eine entfernbare optische Ganganzeige hat, so dass Brems- und Schalthenbel nun getauscht werden können. Werde ich dieses WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Wie ist das bei euch. Schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, oder könnte das eine Anredung für euch sein... Oder habe nur ich so "Krüppel- Hände"? ;o)
> 
> LG Tobi




Moin, Moin - ich habe auch Bremshebel und Trigger ca. 2,5 cm nach innen versetzt - ist halt einen Notlösung.
Auch habe ich Trigger und Bremshebel vertauscht, allerdings mit dem Ergebniss der störenden Ganganzeige.

Wie kann ich die Ganganzeige demontieren? Ist dies sehr aufwendig und muß ich danach die Schaltung neu einstellen? Oder entferne ich die Ganganzeige einfach durch lösen der kleinen, schwarzen Kreuzschlitz-"schräubchen"?


----------



## acid-driver (23. Mai 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Oder entferne ich die Ganganzeige einfach durch lösen der kleinen, schwarzen Kreuzschlitz-"schräubchen"?



genau so geht das teil weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (23. Mai 2009)

Alternativ einfach in diesem thread nachschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392195

Leider hab ich keinen so kleinen Schraubenzieher.


----------



## captain_j (23. Mai 2009)

Job, wenn man die unnötige Ganganzeige entfert bekommt man die Bremsen in eine optimalen Position. 

Ich habe jetzt die XT Schalfhebel genau unter den weißen Bremsen, sieht auch Klasse aus, wenn man die nicht gerade hübschen XT Trigger nicht mehr sieht. 

Zum weißen Vorbau: Mein Händler meinte er könne ihn bei Cube nachbestellen und kostenlos austauschen - ich soll zuerst nur testen welche Länge etc. ich brauche. Denke aber das die Standartvariante ganz gut passt. 

Lg


----------



## Fränki__ (23. Mai 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Alternativ einfach in diesem thread nachschauen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392195
> 
> Leider hab ich keinen so kleinen Schraubenzieher.




Top!!! Das nenne ich mal einen anständigen Beitrag 
Werd jetzt noch die nächste Woche abwarten und hören was Formula sagt - ansonsten bau ich um.


----------



## heinz07 (24. Mai 2009)

moin kollegen,

hab jetzt mit meinem "k18" ca. 300km weg und ich muß sagen, daß ich bis auf das, nach ca. 100km, außermittig und beim starken bremsen an der gabel schleifendem vorderrad nix zu meckern habe. nach dem zentrieren durch meinen händler war das aber auch kein thema mehr. ich hab das gerät auch nicht geschont. kann weder über fahrwerk noch bremse, schaltung oder ähnliches klagen. 

@schlicki hab am donnerstag ne ausgedehnte gedenkminute für dich und all die anderen wartenden eingelegt. weißt schon was neues, wann dein bike endlich kommt?


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

Gestern die erste Runde mit dem neuen Stereo gefahren:




Erster Fahreindruck:
Hinterbau:
der Hinterbau ist nochmals deutlich verbessert. Wesentlich weniger Wipptendenz im Tretbetrieb auch bei geöffneter Plattform. Musste ich beim 07er Modell die Dämpferplattform ständig zuschalten(Bergauf) und abschalten (bergab), werde ich den Hebel bei diesem Modell kaum mehr betätigen müssen. Zudem wird der Federweg etwas progressiver zur Verfügung gestellt als beim vorigen Modell, was für heftigere Sachen wie Sprünge sehr angenehm ist.
Federgabel:
Die neue Fox Talas ist wesentlich sensibler als meine 07er. Da hat Fox deutlich dran gearbeitet.
Rahmen: 
Durch die Steckachsen vorne und hinten wirkt das ganze Bike wesentlich stabiler, steifer und Spurtreuer. 
Fahrverhalten:
Bessere Steigfähigkeit als beim 07er. Vorteil bei steilen Auffahrten, Nachteil: für nen Wheelie muss man deutlich stärker am Lenker ziehen.
Sitzposition:
Man kommt jetzt leichter mit den Beinen auf den Boden, wobei für Kurzbeinige wie mich immer noch hoch genug. Allerdings setzen die Pedale und das Kettenblatt durch die verringerte Tretlagerhöhe früher auf als beim vorigen Modell.

Also für alle die es noch nicht haben: das Warten lohnt sich!!!


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Mai 2009)

@heinz07 nö leider immer noch wie vor auf dem stand das es noch von Anfang der vergangen Woche gesehen noch 2-3 wochen dauern soll. Aber ich hab mir erstmal was neues zum spielen geholt zum trots "garmin edge 705" 

@Hemme das 16er gefällt mir immer mehr ziehmlich geiles stück das und die aussicht is ma Fenomenal.

ps. danke für eure Berichte und Kondulation das macht Mut.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## weltklasse (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt mit meinem 09 Stereo Rabe SE Modell die ersten längeren Touren hinter mir. Alles soweit zur vollsten Zufriedenheit 
Ein Sache habe ich aber doch: Wie reagiert bei Euch das ProPedal am Dämpfer. Bin mit einem Kumpel mit einem 08 AMS 125 unterwegs gewesen udn wenn der seinen Dämpfer auf ProPedal Stufe 3 umstellt ist das fast wie ein Lockout. Bei meinem Stereo ist der Unterschied ob der Dämpfer offen ist oder auf ProPedal Stufe 3 steht kaum feststellbar. Der Hinterbau arbeit ja eh so gut das man die Einstellung kaum braucht. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das ProPedal beim AMS 125 straffer eingestellt ist oder ob an meinem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
Sommerlich grüße aus Bayern
Ciao


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Mai 2009)

WAHNSINN, Cube hat es tatsächlich geschafft meinen Rahmen und die restlichen Teile an meinen Händler zu verschicken. Sobald das Bike aufgebaut ist mach ich Fotos. Sieht ja so aus, als ob ich den einzigen Individualaufbau hier habe


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein maximal Budget von 2400â¬ und will aber Unbedingt ein Stereo mit ner Talas. Was kann ich tun ?


----------



## zeKai (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517â=1&detail=1

cube stereo se
Hat andere bremsen. Statt The One die Magura Louise 
anderen sattel, pedale ansonsten scheint  es ein normales "the one" modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (25. Mai 2009)

Will meins aber beim Hänlder kaufen.


----------



## zeKai (25. Mai 2009)

Dann selber schrauben oder schrauben lassen.. rahmenkit 1300â¬ und los gehts. Kannst ja mal bei einem cube hÃ¤ndler in deiner nÃ¤he nachfragen wieviel er dir fÃ¼r 2400 bieten kann. Abstriche kann man ja machen, sattel, bremsen ggf. antrieb lenker und vorbau von syntace gehen auch ins geld und kÃ¶nnte man spÃ¤ter noch nachrÃ¼sten.

Wird aber glaube wenn Ã¼berhaupt sehr knapp. das rahmenkit und die talas gehen ordentlich ins budget


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> WAHNSINN, Cube hat es tatsächlich geschafft meinen Rahmen und die restlichen Teile an meinen Händler zu verschicken. Sobald das Bike aufgebaut ist mach ich Fotos. Sieht ja so aus, als ob ich den einzigen Individualaufbau hier habe



Na dann hast es ja auch bald geschafft wah freu mich für dich, Genau vergiss net die fotos<<

schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Mai 2009)

das werde ich sicherlich nicht vergessen, glaub mal.


----------



## RSR2K (25. Mai 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Will meins aber beim Hänlder kaufen.



-Passt doch,musst halt nur einen Händler finden der Dir 15% gibt.10% sollten schonmal min. drin sein darunter würde ich erst garnicht diskutieren.Wenn er das bike verkaufen will,dann kommt er Dir auch beim Preis entgegegen.


mfg


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Mai 2009)

Naja das wÃ¤rrs ja aber ich denke das wird der HÃ¤ndler niemals machen. Er will ja auch keinen Verlust machen. Das sind dann 420â¬ Rabatt.


----------



## RSR2K (25. Mai 2009)

-Was denkst Du was die Händler für das bike bezahlen?Der macht keinen Verlust,glaub mir der verdient noch recht gut daran.Zur Info mir wurden bei einem Händler 20% geboten mit etwas Vitamin B.Ich weiss von einigen wie auch hier aus dem Thread das 10% schon relativ normal sind.


mfg


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. Mai 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Naja das wärrs ja aber ich denke das wird der Händler niemals machen. Er will ja auch keinen Verlust machen. Das sind dann 420 Rabatt.



Ich hab zwar auch noch keinen genauen % satz der er mir nachlassen will darüber sprechen wir nochmal wenn mein bike da is weil ich das gleich noch in sachen wie kleidung und werkzeug umsetzten will was ich noch brauche. Aber es ist durchaus gang und gebe min 10 % die meisten hier im forum sprechen von 13 - 15 % einer bekommt sogar 20 % also von daher gehen tut immer was und dein händer wird nich arm davon und wenn du eh noch garkein bike bestellt oder in aussicht hast, hast ja eh die besten karten wenn der händer dir nich entgegenkommt gehts halt da hin wos rabett gibt.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Mai 2009)

Ja oke danke ich geh morgen mal zum Händler dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (25. Mai 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt mit meinem 09 Stereo Rabe SE Modell die ersten längeren Touren hinter mir. Alles soweit zur vollsten Zufriedenheit
> Ein Sache habe ich aber doch: Wie reagiert bei Euch das ProPedal am Dämpfer. Bin mit einem Kumpel mit einem 08 AMS 125 unterwegs gewesen udn wenn der seinen Dämpfer auf ProPedal Stufe 3 umstellt ist das fast wie ein Lockout. Bei meinem Stereo ist der Unterschied ob der Dämpfer offen ist oder auf ProPedal Stufe 3 steht kaum feststellbar. Der Hinterbau arbeit ja eh so gut das man die Einstellung kaum braucht. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das ProPedal beim AMS 125 straffer eingestellt ist oder ob an meinem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
> Sommerlich grüße aus Bayern
> Ciao



Hallo, hast Du den Dämpfer mit dem entsprechenden Luftdruck auf Dein Gewicht eingestellt?
Ich merke nämlich schon einen Unterschied ob ich ProPedal auf Stufe 2 habe oder nicht - und das bei 92kg Lebendgewicht


----------



## Bluesdriver (25. Mai 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt mit meinem 09 Stereo Rabe SE Modell die ersten längeren Touren hinter mir. Alles soweit zur vollsten Zufriedenheit
> Ein Sache habe ich aber doch: Wie reagiert bei Euch das ProPedal am Dämpfer. Bin mit einem Kumpel mit einem 08 AMS 125 unterwegs gewesen udn wenn der seinen Dämpfer auf ProPedal Stufe 3 umstellt ist das fast wie ein Lockout. Bei meinem Stereo ist der Unterschied ob der Dämpfer offen ist oder auf ProPedal Stufe 3 steht kaum feststellbar. Der Hinterbau arbeit ja eh so gut das man die Einstellung kaum braucht. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das ProPedal beim AMS 125 straffer eingestellt ist oder ob an meinem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
> Sommerlich grüße aus Bayern
> Ciao


 
Also meiner Meinung nach kam man das ding beim stereo eh abbauen. Oder mal ehrlich unter uns,braucht jemand diese propedale einstellung??
ich habe sie selbst stehend nicht gebraucht.
also selbst mein acid wippt mehr berg auf


----------



## weltklasse (25. Mai 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Hallo, hast Du den Dämpfer mit dem entsprechenden Luftdruck auf Dein Gewicht eingestellt?
> Ich merke nämlich schon einen Unterschied ob ich ProPedal auf Stufe 2 habe oder nicht - und das bei 92kg Lebendgewicht



Ja habe ich natürlich gemacht. Bei mir ist wie gesagt kein wirklich großer Unterschied zwischen "offen" und Propedal Stufe 3 fest zu stellen.

@bluesdriver: ich gebe dir schon recht, aber wie gesagt bei dem selben Dämpfer im AMS 125 ist der bei ProPedal Stufe 3 fast komplett zu, also fast wie ein Lockout. Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob das bei Euch auch so ist, oder die den Dämpfer (also das PeoPedal) and die Kinematik vom Stereo angepasst haben.
LG aus München
Weltklasse


----------



## Hemme (25. Mai 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt mit meinem 09 Stereo Rabe SE Modell die ersten längeren Touren hinter mir. Alles soweit zur vollsten Zufriedenheit
> Ein Sache habe ich aber doch: Wie reagiert bei Euch das ProPedal am Dämpfer. Bin mit einem Kumpel mit einem 08 AMS 125 unterwegs gewesen udn wenn der seinen Dämpfer auf ProPedal Stufe 3 umstellt ist das fast wie ein Lockout. Bei meinem Stereo ist der Unterschied ob der Dämpfer offen ist oder auf ProPedal Stufe 3 steht kaum feststellbar. Der Hinterbau arbeit ja eh so gut das man die Einstellung kaum braucht. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das ProPedal beim AMS 125 straffer eingestellt ist oder ob an meinem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
> Sommerlich grüße aus Bayern
> Ciao



Genau die Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen. Der RP23 an mienem 07er Stereo war wie der an dem AMS deines Kumpels. Beim 09er Stereo ist er so wie du es beschreibst. Die Pro Pedal Stufen sind wesentlich weicher, aber für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Ich muss mal beobachten, ob das ProPedal nur die Low-Speed-Compression beeinflusst, ähnlich wie bei der Talas. Würde ja auch Sinn machen....


----------



## captain_j (26. Mai 2009)

Job, bei mir das selbe, auf Stufe 3 spüre ich auch nur einen sehr sehr geringen Unterschied. 
Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Luft fahre. Habe jetzt leider keinen Vergleichswert zur Hand, da ich selbst keine Dämpferpumpe habe, aber wie viel Bar fährt ihr das Stereo? Die Angabe natürlich nur mit dem jeweiligen Körpergewicht interressant.

Grüße


----------



## weltklasse (26. Mai 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Job, bei mir das selbe, auf Stufe 3 spüre ich auch nur einen sehr sehr geringen Unterschied.
> Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich den Dämpfer mit zu wenig Luft fahre. Habe jetzt leider keinen Vergleichswert zur Hand, da ich selbst keine Dämpferpumpe habe, aber wie viel Bar fährt ihr das Stereo? Die Angabe natürlich nur mit dem jeweiligen Körpergewicht interressant.
> 
> Grüße



Also ich habe bei 72kg so ca. 10 bar drin  - glaube ich  Ich bin gerade in der Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen, aber ich bilde mir ein neulich 10 bar reingepumpt zu haben und das hat eigentlich für mich gut gepasst.
Ist ja interessant - da scheinen sie ja wirklich den Dämpfer an das Bike angepasst zu haben. Ich werde trotzdem meinen Händler nochmal Fragen.
Ciao aus München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fhmuc (26. Mai 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Ja habe ich natürlich gemacht. Bei mir ist wie gesagt kein wirklich großer Unterschied zwischen "offen" und Propedal Stufe 3 fest zu stellen.
> 
> @bluesdriver: ich gebe dir schon recht, aber wie gesagt bei dem selben Dämpfer im AMS 125 ist der bei ProPedal Stufe 3 fast komplett zu, also fast wie ein Lockout. Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob das bei Euch auch so ist, oder die den Dämpfer (also das PeoPedal) and die Kinematik vom Stereo angepasst haben.
> LG aus München
> Weltklasse



Also bei mir fährt es sich mit ProPedal Stufe 3 fast wie ein Hardtail, ist bergauf ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## vitello (26. Mai 2009)

Fox liefert die Dämpfer mit unterschiedlicher Grunddämpfung wie es der Radhersteller eben haben will ...zu erkennen an den kleinen rechteckigen Symbolen mit einem weiß gefärbten Strich. Das kann man im Nachhinein auch noch bei z.B. Toxoholics an eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen lassen.

Zu den Rabatten: da dürfte eher das Problem sein dasss der Händler eher weniger Rabatt geben wird weil dies Jahr ja scheinbar jeder Hersteller etwas knapper geplant hat als sonst. Diee Komponenetenpreise sind gesteigen so dass die Bikes eigentlich teurer werden müssten.


----------



## Mohawk (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Stereobesitzer oder auch noch nicht,

habe mit meinem K18 jetzt ungefähr 190km abgespult und bin im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden damit. Bergauf fahren macht mit diesem Bike wirklich großen Spaß, Downhill auch klasse. Aber ich habe auch einige Punkte die mir nicht so gefallen. Z.B. funktioniert mein Pop Lock vom Lenker aus nicht mehr. D.h. sie sperrt zwar noch, wennn ich dann aber entriegeln will, springt sie nicht nicht mehr in den geöffneten Zustand. Warum? Ich weiß es nicht. Habe schon den Bowtenzug geölt, die gesamte Mimik ( Bowdenzug, blaues Rädchen, goldene Gatekappe ) abgebaut und geölt, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Gibt es da ne Lösung.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass ich mit meinem rechten Schuh oftmals gegen den rechten unteren Bereich des Hinterbaus komme. Habe ich zu lange Füße, oder kennt das von Euch auch jemand.
Noch ein Punkt sind die Dichtringe am Vorbau. Passt Du nicht auf, fliegen die beim seichten Abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch ganz schnell mal ab. Sie sind sehr locker drauf.
Aber im Grunde, bis auf die R.S. Revelation die die ja klemmt, sind das alles nur Kleinigkeiten und ich bin froh das ich das gute Stück jetzt mein eigen nennen kann.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von den Technikfreaks wie ich das Problem mit der Gabelsperre lösen kann. 
Bis denn


----------



## Halfstep (26. Mai 2009)

weiss jemand wo man den original cube dämpferschutz online bestellen kann?


----------



## zenodur (26. Mai 2009)

hab ich auch schon versucht herauszufinden. es scheint aber unmöglich zu sein

letztendlich führt hier der weg nur über deinen händler. bei meinem warte ich jetzt schon seit 1,5 monaten darauf


----------



## Fritzzer93 (26. Mai 2009)

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p14133_Kotfluegel-Cube-DTC-Muddy-Board.html


----------



## zenodur (26. Mai 2009)

wenn man nicht weiß, dass das ding Muddy Board heißt kann man lang suchen

vielen dank jetzt muss ich auch nicht mehr warten


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2009)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin ein absoluter weiß "Fetischist" und musste ernüchternd fest stellen, dass an meinen Stereo Vorbau und Lenker in Schwarz sind, nur sie Sattelstütze ist weiß. Vor der Bestellung hatte ich von Cube die Info, dass alles so wie im Katalog abgebildet, wie bei dem R1 Modell sei. Jetzt heißt es seitens von Cube nur am R1 wird alles in weiß verbaut, beim The One nur sie Stütze. :O(
> Ist vielleicht pingelig von mir, aber die speziell auf Cube abgestimmten Teile sehen super aus. Wie sind eure Bikes geliefert worden ???
> 
> 
> ...


Der F119 ist ja der einzige weiße Cube Vorbau, den gibts aber nur mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung. Auf dem "the One" Modell ist aber ein 25,4er Lenker (mit Superforce normalerweise). 
Du bräuchtest quasi noch nen Oversize Lenker dazu wenn du den F119 montieren willst (Shims fährt man ja heute nicht mehr ).


----------



## maybrik (26. Mai 2009)

Halfstep schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo man den original cube dämpferschutz online bestellen kann?


 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rtnerID=1253&gclid=CK3sqPGmhpYCFQoNZwodLxOkFQ


Weit unten must du schaun.


Lg


----------



## Tintera (26. Mai 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rtnerID=1253&gclid=CK3sqPGmhpYCFQoNZwodLxOkFQ

....leider schon längere Zeit ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (26. Mai 2009)

Auch net schlecht warum kostet n da das R1 mal eben 3513.89  vor n paar wochen bzw. als ich mein stereo bei mein händler bestellte hatte kostete es noch auf chainreaction 2927 oder so das ja mal n krasser anstieg haben die überhaubt welche=


----------



## heinz07 (26. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Auch net schlecht warum kostet n da das R1 mal eben 3513.89 â¬ vor n paar wochen bzw. als ich mein stereo bei mein hÃ¤ndler bestellte hatte kostete es noch auf chainreaction 2927 oder so das ja mal n krasser anstieg haben die Ã¼berhaubt welche=



tja, so ist das nun mal - angebot und nachfrage bestimmen den preis.
das die trottel es jetzt aber nicht einmal schaffen einen dÃ¤mpferschutz zum bike dazuzulegen oder das ding wenigstens innerhalb einer woche liefern kÃ¶nnen ist schon ein arges armutszeugnis. das zeigt mal wieder, das die von organisation keine ahnung haben. getreu dem motto. MANAGMENT IST DAS, WENN 10 LEUTE DAS TUN, WAS 5 BILLIGER KÃNNTEN, WENN SIE NUR ZU DRITT WÃREN UND 2 DAVON KRANK!!! und ich spreche aus erfahrung!!!

armes deutschland!!!


----------



## schobbeschorle (26. Mai 2009)

> Auch net schlecht warum kostet n da das R1 mal eben 3513.89  vor n paar wochen bzw. als ich mein stereo bei mein händler bestellte hatte kostete es noch auf chainreaction 2927 oder so das ja mal n krasser anstieg haben die überhaubt welche=



Die Unterschiede liegen in wechselnden Kursen des Wechselpaars Pfund/EUR. Die Kurse ändern sich sekündlich.

Im Moment ist der Umrechnungskurs sehr ungünstig für Euroländer.


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2009)

heinz07 schrieb:


> tja, so ist das nun mal - angebot und nachfrage bestimmen den preis.
> das die trottel es jetzt aber nicht einmal schaffen einen dämpferschutz zum bike dazuzulegen oder das ding wenigstens innerhalb einer woche liefern können ist schon ein arges armutszeugnis. das zeigt mal wieder, das die von organisation keine ahnung haben. getreu dem motto. MANAGMENT IST DAS, WENN 10 LEUTE DAS TUN, WAS 5 BILLIGER KÖNNTEN, WENN SIE NUR ZU DRITT WÄREN UND 2 DAVON KRANK!!! und ich spreche aus erfahrung!!!
> 
> armes deutschland!!!



Tja, so ist das nun mal. Warum sollte das jemand dazulegen? Und innerhalb einer Woche liefern.. vielleicht waren da andere einfach schneller und das Ding war/ist zwischenzeitlich ausverkauft?


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Mai 2009)

Na da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt ob bei mein stereo eins mitbei is wurde nähmlich auch gleich mitgeordert von mir unmittelbar nach der eigentlich bestellung. Das wäre ja mal echt ne bodelose.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Mai 2009)

bin auch mal gespannt, habe gestern bzw. mein händler meinen rahmen, dämpfer, lrs und gabel bekommen. mein sting geht zurück zu cube und spätestens sonntag sollte ich mein stereo haben. stelle dann mal paar fotos rein


----------



## cubisti (27. Mai 2009)

Hab zwar ne sting und da hat der Dämpferschutz auch gefehlt der aber beim Sting dazugehört .
Beim Stereo ist er optional. Laut katalog 
Aber abgesehen davon es hat von Anruf bis lieferung genau 1 Tag gedauert


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Mai 2009)

Es geht also auch anders naja ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## heinz07 (27. Mai 2009)

hab meinen dämpferschutz vor 2 wochen bestellt und bis jetzt ist noch keiner da. hab heut meinen händler angrufen und er hat gesagt, wenn ich irgendwo einen bekomme soll ich den nehmen. er hat nämlich keine ahnung wie lange es noch dauert. hab jetzt einen bei "bikepalast.com" bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe Man (27. Mai 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> Der F119 ist ja der einzige weiße Cube Vorbau, den gibts aber nur mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung. Auf dem "the One" Modell ist aber ein 25,4er Lenker (mit Superforce normalerweise).
> Du bräuchtest quasi noch nen Oversize Lenker dazu wenn du den F119 montieren willst (Shims fährt man ja heute nicht mehr ).


 
Schönen guten Abend. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe in der langen Wartezeit zwar monatelang den Cube MTB Katalog angeschaut, mir ist aber nie aufgefallen, dass bei dem Vorbau vom R1 eine andere Bezeichnung steht. Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass die weißen Teile baugleich mit den schwarzen sind, mit dem Unterschied, dass die einen halt weiß lackiert sind. 
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich zwangsläufig beides tauschen muss, weil die Klemmung unterschiedlich groß ist (hatte ich ja eh vor). D.h. der Lenker vom R1 ist dicker?
Im Katalog steht bei der Lenkerbezeichnung vom R1 neben Syntace Vector Lowrider noch der Zusatz "Carbon". 
Dachte, der Lenker wäre nur aus Carbon im Umfang aber genauso wie der "normale" Lowrider...

Ich muß mal ganz doof fragen, was Shims sind? Könnte das jetzt googeln, aber ich gebe mir gerne die Blöße, mir das von euch erklären zu lassen.
Schließt sich meine nächste Frage an. Ich habe von meinen Kumpels schon viel Hohn und Spott geerntet, stehe aber zu meinen Cube Barends an meinem geköpften Lenker (erstens passen sie farblich super und zweitens lässt man es ja nicht immer Krachen und bei längeren Touren ist ein Umgreifen angenehmer). Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich die noch nutzen, wenn ich die an den Syntace Lenker schrauben möchte (Klemmkräfte)?
Hatte vorhin übrigens e-mail Kontakt mit Cube. Laut deren Aussage sei es möglich über seinen Händler die weißen Teile nachzubestellen.
So, das war erstmal der erste Beitrag...


----------



## Tobe Man (27. Mai 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rtnerID=1253&gclid=CK3sqPGmhpYCFQoNZwodLxOkFQ
> 
> 
> Weit unten must du schaun.
> ...


 
...jetzt noch schnell der zweite Beitrag!

Hatte mir auch einen Dämpferschutz mitbestellt, der auch gestern bei meinem Händler angekommen ist. Ich musste jedoch ernüchnternd fest stellen, dass das Teil super schrottig ist. Im Katalog beim Händler sah das Teil relativ gut aus (ist halt nur praktisch und nicht wirklich stylisch).
Im Laden hatte ich jedenfalls das erhalten, was auch bei chainreaktioncycles abgebildet war, anscheindend passend für 2008er Stereos (auf der Internetseite steht auch 08). Leider sieht das Ding life noch schlichter als im Katalog aus, weil es nur "billiges" Plastik ist und einige Ecken wie von Hand mit der Stichsäge zugeschnitten aussehen. Ausserdem ließ die Passform stark zu wünschen übrig, weil die seitlichen Aussparungen, die in die Streben vom Hinterbau kommen, völlig schief und überhaupt nicht bündig standen.
Beim ernueten Blick in den Katalog habe ich auch gesehen, dass bei dem 09er Modell keine seitlichen Halterungen montiert sind, sondern der Schutz durch 2 Schrauben, die in der "Hinterbaubrücke" befestigt werden, hält.
Werde Morgen erneut zu meinen Händler und nachfragen. Mein persönlicher Tipp ist aber: Auf keinen Fall den aus England oder sonstwo bestellen, wäre schade um den Versand.
LG Tobi


----------



## schrader999 (27. Mai 2009)

DAs 09er Muddy Board ist tatsächlich komplett anders und sieht im Vergleich zum 08er sehr gut aus.

Der Carbonlenker hat den gleichen Durchmesser, aber in der Mitte bei der Klemmung ist er "oversized", also dicker. Es ist aber schon der nächste Vorbau , der 109er angekündigt, passend zu einem neuen Alulenker, keine Ahnung ob der dann auch oversized und in weiss erhältlich ist.


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Mai 2009)

das 09er muddyboard ist ja nun mal auch aus carbon und dementsprechend teurer


----------



## littledevil (28. Mai 2009)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe in der langen Wartezeit zwar monatelang den Cube MTB Katalog angeschaut, mir ist aber nie aufgefallen, dass bei dem Vorbau vom R1 eine andere Bezeichnung steht. Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass die weißen Teile baugleich mit den schwarzen sind, mit dem Unterschied, dass die einen halt weiß lackiert sind.
> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich zwangsläufig beides tauschen muss, weil die Klemmung unterschiedlich groß ist (hatte ich ja eh vor). D.h. der Lenker vom R1 ist dicker?
> Im Katalog steht bei der Lenkerbezeichnung vom R1 neben Syntace Vector Lowrider noch der Zusatz "Carbon".
> Dachte, der Lenker wäre nur aus Carbon im Umfang aber genauso wie der "normale" Lowrider...
> ...



Shims sind Reduzierhülsen, in diesem Fall von 31,8 auf 25,4.

Barends kannst du an dem Alu Lenker benutzen, dann musst du allerdings diese Barends Plugs installieren http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1415.
Der Verctor Carbon 31,8 ist nicht zur Verwendung mit Barends ausgelegt!


----------



## flyingstereo (28. Mai 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> Shims sind Reduzierhülsen, in diesem Fall von 31,8 auf 25,4.
> 
> Barends kannst du an dem Alu Lenker benutzen, dann musst du allerdings diese Barends Plugs installieren http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1415.
> Der Verctor Carbon 31,8 ist nicht zur Verwendung mit Barends ausgelegt!



Nabend,

So mein 22er R1 b'n w ist auch seit ner Woche da.
Hat jemand Interesse an dem DT LRS oder der XTR Kurbel? Wenn ja bitte PM an mich.
Den Carbon Lowrider darf man sehr wohl mit BarEnds fahren solang er ungekürzt ist und mit den Carbon Plugs gefahren wird.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (28. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mir ein Stereo WLS holen, bin aber nicht sicher, obs 15" oder 17" werden sollen.. Ich bin 167 groß und fahre ein 16" Cube Ltd CC, die Größe passt perfekt.. aber kann günstig an einen WLS Rahmen kommen und finde den auch richtig gut.. nur weiss ich eben nicht, ob 17" passen.. Schrittlänge ist 78...


----------



## Tobe Man (28. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Infos über Vorbau und Lenker. Hat mir weiter geholfen. 
War vorhin bei meinem Händler und habe mich über die Möglichkeit, Lenker und Vorbau in weiß zu bestellen informiert. Das geht, aber nicht im Tausch, nur zusätzlich. Die weißen Syntace Teile haben aber einen stolzen Preis, da hätte ich ja fast das R1 kaufen können. Doof, dass die nette Dame bei Cube am Tel. gesagt hat, dass beim The One auch alles weiß sei... Naja.
Wollte mir nur die neuen Syntace Teile holen, wenn ich meine alten los werde. Hat jemand von euch eine Verwendung dafür? Vielleicht ein altes Rad aufmotzen?
Benötigt also jemand *Syntace Superforce Vorbau *(25.4) und den *Syntace Vector Lowrider* dazu??? Bitte meldet euch. Bin damit bis jetzt 3 Touren gefahren. LG


----------



## Digiman (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

seit gestern abend war/ist es soweit!! Ich hab mein Stereo in 18" B´n´W abgeholt!!!
 Heut war ich gleich mal als Stiftung Warentest unterwegs... ich bin absolut beeindruckt!!! NIE MEHR HARD-TAIL!! 

Bergauf keinerlei einsinken des von meinem Händler perfekt abgestimmten Fahrwerks.
Die Fox Gabel reagiert butterweich (wollte ich genau so haben). Die Bedienung der Gabel ist 1A. Die Absenkung wird durch die einfache Bedienung oft von mir verwendet...
Die Fat Alberts greifen im nassen Waldboden wie ein Anker.
Habe mir heut zu Testzwecken extra ein Strecke ausgesucht, "wo alles drin vorkommt". Single Trail mit Wurzelpassagen, lange Bergaufstücke und ein Abschnitt mit schönen Bodenwellen, wo man durchaus mal bissel abheben konnte.

Die The One packt einwandfrei zu! Der Druckpunkt ist schön dosierbar! Konnte sie heute schon kpl. einfahren. Zum Schluß hin fand ich sogar das sie am Hinterrad fast zu aggresiv rangeht - blockiert sehr leicht... Die 2-tlg. R1 Carbonscheiben sind ne richtige Augenweide 
Fehlt nur noch die SRam Kassette mit der roten Spider...
Das warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt!!
Habe aber auch einen TOP Händler, der mir das Bike Super eingestellt hat!!

Ich habe heute lediglich die SHIMANO Shifter noch umgebaut. Ich habe die Ganganzeige demontiert und sie vor die Bremshebel gesetzt. Jetzt passt es Super, daß ich mit Zeigefinger bzw. Mittelfinger bremse ohne die restlichen Finger drunter zu klemmen.
Die Deckel die man dazu benötigt für die Shifter, befinden sich übrigens unter der Ganganzeige ;-).... wenn man die demontiert sind die Deckel drunter geklemmt. Man muß sich also nicht extra welche bestellen!!
Was mir noch auffiel, das bei den 09er XT Shiftern der kleine schwarze obere Hebel in beide Richtungen zu bedienen ist. Also Normal bedient man ja den großen grauen mit dem Daumen und den Schwarzen mit dem Zeigefinger. Letzteren kann man aber auch mit dem Daumen "drücken". Schaltet genauso einen Gang hoch...
Aber evtl. wußtet Ihr das ja schon ;-))

Mfg D.


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. Mai 2009)

@surfmoe: also mit den wls rahmen kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus. aber man sagt ja eig, eine nummer größer (17") ist für touren besser und mit den kleineren (15") kann man mehr action machen. will aber nix falschen sagen. der 09 rahmen? der ist geil.
@digiman: jo nennt sich 2-wayrelease und ist geil
@tobe man: also neugirig bin ich schon wieviel das gekostet hat.

und noch ne frage an alle, was findet ihr besser bei b'n'w weisse oder schwarze sattelstüze!
lg


----------



## Tobe Man (28. Mai 2009)

Selbstverständlich *weiß* !!!! grins

Oder am besten ich lobe alle schwarzen Sachen, vielleicht werde ich meine dann besser los. Die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...

Ein Argument für weiß ist allerdings, dass sie glänzend sind. Da der Rahmen nicht matt, sondern glänzend lackiert ist, passt weiß meiner Meinung nach besser.
Ist ja auch up to date (siehe z.B. Automessen) und superedel.

Geschmackssache halt...


----------



## Surfmoe (28. Mai 2009)

@Bluesdriver
Ja, sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht.. Hab aber noch ein 15 Zoll STP und das kommt mir so ewig klein vor.. Ich glaub bei Spezi hab ich auch mal ein 17" Fully gefahren und das ging.. 
Grundsätzlcih spricht aber nichts gegen 17" an sich oder?


----------



## JuergenM. (29. Mai 2009)

Das Drama bei Cube ist ja immer noch nicht zu ende, oder soll man eher sagen das Desaster! Eigentlich hätte, laut Cube, mein R1 schon mitte letzte Woche kommen sollen, was war der Fall, es wurde zwar eines geliefert aber kein R1. Jetzt soll es bis ende nächster Woche beim Händler sein, echt grosse Klasse. Ich hab nächste Woche frei und wollte eigentlich nen kleinen Bike Urlaub machen!!! Hab mal bei Cube angefragt was Sie sich eigentlich für die Kunden die ein halbes oder gar ein dreiviertel Jahr schon auf ihr Stereo warten einfallen lassen, oder ob sie mir die Reisekosten ersetzen oder ein Leihfahrrad bezahlen!! Da wird mit Sicherheit keine Antwort kommen, aber ich werde denen jeden Tag eine Mail schreiben, bis ich eine Antwort habe. Bin doch nicht der Clown von denen.

Bin ich und Schlicki eigentlich noch die einzigen die auf Ihr Bike warten??


----------



## tokl30 (29. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> und noch ne frage an alle, was findet ihr besser bei b'n'w weisse oder schwarze sattelstüze!
> lg



Also mir gefällt die schwarze an meinem ganz gut. 

Tom


----------



## EOS (29. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Bin ich und Schlicki eigentlich noch die einzigen die auf Ihr Bike warten??



nein, seid Ihr nicht.

EOS


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2009)

Nein seid ihr wirklich nicht!!!! 
aber mein stereo wls gehört ja nicht zu euren männer stereos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (29. Mai 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Den Carbon Lowrider darf man sehr wohl mit BarEnds fahren solang er ungekürzt ist und mit den Carbon Plugs gefahren wird.
> MfG



@flyingstereo
hast du welche drauf? und wenn ja, welche. will mir auch welche drauf bauen, da ich das von meinem altem bike so gewohnt bin.


----------



## Flowjunkie (29. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Bin ich und Schlicki eigentlich noch die einzigen die auf Ihr Bike warten??



Ich warte auch noch.  Obwohl am Montag mein Händler die Nachricht bekam, es wäre unterwegs zu ihm. Ich könnte langsam ausrasten. 
Ich will am 6.6. an den Gardasee und das Bike ist noch nicht da. 
Ach ja, Cube antwortet auch nicht mehr auf Mails. Tolle Informationspolitik!


----------



## littledevil (29. Mai 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> So mein 22er R1 b'n w ist auch seit ner Woche da.
> Hat jemand Interesse an dem DT LRS oder der XTR Kurbel? Wenn ja bitte PM an mich.
> ...



http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502
Das hast recht für den 25,4er, aber bei der 31,8er Verson steht ganz unmissverständlich:
Achtung: Dieser Lenker ist nicht kürzbar und nicht für die Verwendung von Barends geeignet.


----------



## pseudosportler (29. Mai 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> @Bluesdriver
> Ja, sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht.. Hab aber noch ein 15 Zoll STP und das kommt mir so ewig klein vor.. Ich glaub bei Spezi hab ich auch mal ein 17" Fully gefahren und das ging..
> Grundsätzlcih spricht aber nichts gegen 17" an sich oder?



Ich habe bei 1,7m Größe und 78cm Schrittlänge ein 16", ist zwar ein 08 Modell, wobei es  von der Größe Grenzwertig ist, die Stütze ist komplett draußen, aber für das was ich damit machen will voll OK.
Am besten wäre ja mal ne Probefahrt oder zu mindest mal ein Probesitzen, tendenziell kann man sagen für Touren 17", für technische Spielereien 15", aber letztendlich muss du entscheiden.


MfG pseudosportler

PS: Da D.Dorf ja nicht so weit weg von Bonn ist, kannst du ja mal bei H&S anrufen und Fragen ob sie ein Stereo WLS dort stehen haben um Probe zu sitzen, mußt ja nicht sagen das du da nicht kaufen willst.


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Mai 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> PS: Da D.Dorf ja nicht so weit weg von Bonn ist, kannst du ja mal bei H&S anrufen und Fragen ob sie ein Stereo WLS dort stehen haben um Probe zu sitzen, mußt ja nicht sagen das du da nicht kaufen willst.



Ich glaub das werd ich mal versuchen, wenn ich aus Italien wieder da bin..


----------



## flyingstereo (29. Mai 2009)

littledevil schrieb:


> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502
> Das hast recht für den 25,4er, aber bei der 31,8er Verson steht ganz unmissverständlich:
> Achtung: Dieser Lenker ist nicht kürzbar und nicht für die Verwendung von Barends geeignet.



Mea culpa! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... 
Ich persönlich würde an so einem Lenker eh keine Bar Ends fahren. Sieht optisch irgendwie seltsam aus. Wie immer aber Geschmackssache. Wenn man trotzdem unbedingt welche fahren will muss man halt zur Not auf Ergons mit integrierten Bar Ends umsteigen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich glaub das werd ich mal versuchen, wenn ich aus Italien wieder da bin..



Hust. Nen Laden der nen 09er WLS stehen haben soll? Meine Freundin hat vor eineinhalb Monaten durch halb Deutschland telefoniert und keinen entsprechenden Händler gefunden. Wenn schon welche ausgeliefert wurden dann dürften die ungefähr die Häufung von Platinstaub haben.
Die MB hat wohl schon eins bekommen. 

Aktueller Liefertermin bei unserem Händler, der uns eins in 15" fest zugesagt hat, liegt bei ca. 10 Tagen. Obs mit der Lieferung wirklich mitkommt steht aber auchnoch in den Sternen.
Im Moment fällt mir dazu nur "Hail to the king baby!" ein. Wer damit was anfangen kann.


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Mai 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> So mein 22er R1 b'n w ist auch seit ner Woche da.
> Hat jemand Interesse an dem DT LRS oder der XTR Kurbel? Wenn ja bitte PM an mich.
> ...



He na super wies auschaut bis du z.Zt der einzige mit R1 in b'n w glückwunsch hast auch n paar Bilder für uns noch leidenden?


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Mai 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aktueller Liefertermin bei unserem Händler, der uns eins in 15" fest zugesagt hat, liegt bei ca. 10 Tagen. Obs mit der Lieferung wirklich mitkommt steht aber auchnoch in den Sternen.
> Im Moment fällt mir dazu nur "Hail to the king baby!" ein. Wer damit was anfangen kann.



Wie groß ist deine Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (29. Mai 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Mea culpa! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
> Ich persönlich würde an so einem Lenker eh keine Bar Ends fahren. Sieht optisch irgendwie seltsam aus. Wie immer aber Geschmackssache. Wenn man trotzdem unbedingt welche fahren will muss man halt zur Not auf Ergons mit integrierten Bar Ends umsteigen.



 Übrigens steht auf den Originalverpackungen der Griffe, die am Overzized-Carbon-Lenker verbaut sind: Nicht für Carbonlenker geeignet!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Mai 2009)

Auch ich warte immer noch auf mein Stereo WLS in 15 Zoll und das 
 jetzt seid 7 Monaten 

Wir mussen halt tapfer sein und durchhalten

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Chucknorman (29. Mai 2009)

War heute bei meinem Händler und hab ihn auf die Lieferengpässe von Cube angesprochen da sagte der nur , dass sie Glück gehabt haben , das sie ihre 09er Bikes schon rechtzeitig bestellt haben. Der hat fast alle Modelle von Cube noch vorrätig.


----------



## Ryo (29. Mai 2009)

Beim meinem Händler des Vertrauens stehen noch einige Stereos rum ( K18, The One hab ich gesehen)ich denke mal mind 4 Stück in schwarz.
Und ich hab kein Geld


----------



## Chucknorman (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Händler sagt, dass die Stereo´s und Fritzz´s gar nicht so gekauft werden.


----------



## Flowjunkie (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Händler rief mich vorhin an. Es ist da!!!  Leider werde ich erst nach dem langen Wochenende bekommen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich die nächsten Nächte schlafen soll! Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Mai 2009)

Hölle das ja mal mies, aber wenigstens is bei dir ein ende in sichT. Na dann viel spass bei der ersten fahrt dude und vergiss nich beim abholen alles mal zu checken damit du dir unötige fahrten zum dealer ersparst.

gruz<schlicki der jetzt in sein langes aber bikeLLOses Pfingstwochenende geht


----------



## EinerVonVielen (29. Mai 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagt, dass die Stereo´s und Fritzz´s gar nicht so gekauft werden.



Okay ! Dann glauben wir das mal.


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Mai 2009)

kinners mein bike ist fertig. mein schrauber hat es geschafft mein sting von gestern uaf heute umzubauen, sodaß ich entlich mein stereo habe. pics kommen morgen, aber sieht echt porno aus.


----------



## JuergenM. (29. Mai 2009)

Was die Händler so alles erzählen!!?? Hatte ja die letzten Tage netten Schriftverkehr mit Cube und hab denen mal den Vorschlag gemacht sie sollen allen, die länger als drei oder vier Monate auf ihr Bike warten nen Trikot zukommen lassen. Sozusagen als Entschuldigung an die Kunden. Mal sehen was passiert.
Ach, und das Bike soll jetzt ende nächster Woche kommen. Montage bei Cube am 02.06. verbindlicher Liefertermin KW23. Bin mal gespannt, warten ja doch noch einige.


----------



## heinz07 (29. Mai 2009)

moin kollegen, 

ich glaub es besteht hoffnung für die "R1-schwangeren". mein händler hat am mittwoch eins ausgeliefert. nur mal so zur info

ich fühle mit euch!!! aber ehrlich, das warten lohnt sich. (hab zwar nur k18, das ding ist aber der hammer. egal ob bergauf oder bergab.)


----------



## the me (29. Mai 2009)

Hab heute im Vorbeigehn mal beim örtlichen Cube-Händler vorbeigeschaut ... und da steht ein weißes Cube Stereo ... von 2009 ... wieso kriegen das anscheinend genau die Händler, die offensichtlich noch keine Abnehmer haben!?! Macht das Sinn?! Ist das von Cube beabsichtig!? Ausstellungsstücke?! 
Ist ja komisch ...


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2009)

@angsthase62:
ich hab meines im Oktober des Jahres 2008 bestellt, also sind es jetzt dann schon 8 monate!!!  
die wls rahmen müssen wohl gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz besonderst sein, da sie noch länger dauern wie schon die jungs rahmen!!  

hab schon mal angefragt ob ich das 18"black and white, dass mein händler nun schon länger hat, zu meiner größe zersägen darf


----------



## Bluesdriver (29. Mai 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Hab heute im Vorbeigehn mal beim örtlichen Cube-Händler vorbeigeschaut ... und da steht ein weißes Cube Stereo ... von 2009 ... wieso kriegen das anscheinend genau die Händler, die offensichtlich noch keine Abnehmer haben!?! Macht das Sinn?! Ist das von Cube beabsichtig!? Ausstellungsstücke?!
> Ist ja komisch ...


 
Also bei aller freundschaft, aber mal ehrlich, klar ist das von cube beabsichtigt das die fahrräder im schaufenster stehen und nicht fahren. Deshalb liefert cube ja auch nur ausdrücklich an händler aus, die noch keinen abnehmer haben, damit sie nicht dreckig werden.
Also ich kann ja verstehen, das hier viele voll sauer auf cube sind und auch mitgefühl (ehrlich) an alle. Aber das warten lohnt sich wiklich und das bike hat man ja sicherlich auch mehrere jahre. 
Andere seits muss ich auch mal sagen, dass hier viele händler gar nicht wissen was sie machen. Schaltung falsch eingstellt, laufrad nciht zentriert. Das ist kein cube fehler, wenn manche händler nicht fähig sein ein laufrad zu montieren. im acid-thread hat man den pock-lock auf trails berg ab genommen, damit die feder nicht durchschlägt!!!
die jungs wussten das nicht, wofür man die gabel blockiert, kann man ihnen auch nicht für überl wenn es kein händler sagt. 
Hier scheinen manche händler soviel vom fahrrad zu verstehen, wie ich von japanisch!
Also versteht mich nicht falsch, die lange warterei ist überhaupt nicht ok, aber viele dinge die nicht funktionieren hängt auch mit den händlern zusammen! z.b hat auch mein händler viel rumtelefoniert, ob die oder der ein stereo stehen hat und hätte den das dann abgekauft! das scheint ja auch wenig verbreitet zu sein.
lg


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Mai 2009)

spricht man in bayern so schlecht deutsch wie du schreibst? junge ich bekomme angst. was lohnt sich das warten wenn manche hier 8 monate auf ihre bikes warten? in knapp 3,5 monaten ist die eurobike und da gibt es dann die 2010er modelle. das ist der letzte dreck was cube dieses jahr veranstaltet hat.


----------



## Bluesdriver (29. Mai 2009)

ja und? lieferzeit war märz! oder zählt man im pott anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Mai 2009)

und wann werden dann die 2010er Modelle ausgeliefert? Bestimmt erst 2011

LG eine noch wartende unruhig werdende Steroefahrerin


----------



## acid-driver (30. Mai 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Steroefahrerin




wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## Chucknorman (30. Mai 2009)

Storniert ja nicht eure bestellten Bikes. Hab gerade erfahren, dass die 2010er Modelle 10% teurer werden.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (30. Mai 2009)

@ acid-driver

hast ja leider soooooo recht

Ein schönes WE allen die ein Stereo haben

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Fränki__ (30. Mai 2009)

Digiman schrieb:


> ...
> Die The One packt einwandfrei zu! Der Druckpunkt ist schön dosierbar! Konnte sie heute schon kpl. einfahren. Zum Schluß hin fand ich sogar das sie am Hinterrad fast zu aggresiv rangeht - blockiert sehr leicht... Die 2-tlg. R1 Carbonscheiben sind ne richtige Augenweide
> 
> ...
> ...



Hallo, das muss ich nun nicht verstehen, oder 

Ist die The One jetzt einwandfrei - oder klemmst Du Dir Deine Finger???
Bei mir ist dies auch der Fall, aber solange ich mir meine Finger beim Bremsen einklemme, kann die Bremse nicht einwandfrei sein.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch was verpasst seit 2007, Da habe ich nämlich meine letzte Bremse gekauft (Juicy 7). Damit klemme ich mir keine Finger ein. Wenn das natürlich ein neues Feature beim Bremsen ist....

Nicht falsch verstehen, ist aber nicht ok von Formula die Bremse so überteuert zu verkaufen. In meinen Augen ist die Schrott - da kann die Bremskraft noch so genial sein.


----------



## Bluesdriver (30. Mai 2009)

@ Fränki: hast du deine eig schon von formular zurück?
Wissen die was da schief bei dir gegangen ist?
oder willste dir neue kaufen?

@all: hat einer von euch vllt vorne ne 200mm scheibe montiert? Wenn ja, merkt man da einen unterschied?


----------



## flyingstereo (30. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> He na super wies auschaut bis du z.Zt der einzige mit R1 in b'n w glückwunsch hast auch n paar Bilder für uns noch leidenden?



Nur Handybilder. Dreckig ist es auch und umgebaut ist es auch schon... 



limitierte Sonderserie:


----------



## schrader999 (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön.

Sind die roten Teile an der X0 original. Am schwarzen R1 sind die alle silber. Ein paar davon würden gut zu der roten R1 passen.


----------



## flyingstereo (30. Mai 2009)

Ne ist nachträglich getauscht. Limitierte Serie 
Falls jemand Interesse an der silbernen X0 hat soll er sich melden... 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N. Schäfer (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo
hat schon jemand ein weißes 20 zoll The One bekommen?
Wir warten jetzt auch schon Monate und der Händler hat anscheinend noch kein einziges weißes bekommen.


----------



## schrader999 (31. Mai 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Ne ist nachträglich getauscht. Limitierte Serie
> Falls jemand Interesse an der silbernen X0 hat soll er sich melden...
> 
> greetz




Sieht sehr gut aus, aber knapp 400 Euro ist schon heftig nur für ein paar rote Teile.


----------



## racecat8888 (31. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> spricht man in bayern so schlecht deutsch wie du schreibst? junge ich bekomme angst. was lohnt sich das warten wenn manche hier 8 monate auf ihre bikes warten? in knapp 3,5 monaten ist die eurobike und da gibt es dann die 2010er modelle. das ist der letzte dreck was cube dieses jahr veranstaltet hat.



Hallo,

das sind schon recht viele Aggressionen, die hier im Spiel sind...
Ich warte auch auf mein *Stereo*, aber ich freue mich darauf. Klar ist es schöner, wenn man sein Bike gleich mit ins Bett nehmen kann, aber wenn Cubes wie Sauerbier im Laden stehen und jeder damit herum fährt gefällt es euch dann auch wieder nicht. Spannend für euch Jungs ist doch eh nur was jeder will, aber nur wenige bekommen...., wie im wahren Leben ...
Cube hatte in diesem Jahr wohl ein wenig Pech mit seinen Lieferanten und Lackierern wie man so hört. Aber es ist besser Bikes aus Qualitätsgründen zurück zu schicken, als minderwertige Räder aus zu liefern oder wie seht ihr das???  Will gespannt sein auf eure Beiträge dazu. Racecat


----------



## racecat8888 (31. Mai 2009)

N. Schäfer schrieb:


> Hallo
> hat schon jemand ein weißes 20 zoll The One bekommen?
> Wir warten jetzt auch schon Monate und der Händler hat anscheinend noch kein einziges weißes bekommen.



Einer unserer Kumpels hat schon ein 18 Zoll The One in weiß bekommen, aber erst letzte Woche...


----------



## chri55 (31. Mai 2009)

@flyingstereo: saugeil, das Sramrot passt wunderbar. wieviel wiegts? und ist das ne Saso StÃ¼tze?

â¬: ahja, beim GroÃbild sieht mans.


----------



## Fränki__ (31. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> @ Fränki: hast du deine eig schon von formular zurück?
> Wissen die was da schief bei dir gegangen ist?
> oder willste dir neue kaufen?



Hab meine Bremse von Formula leider noch nicht zurück, aber wenn ich den Beitrag von Digiman lese scheint das bei der Bremse normal zu sein.

Ob es neue Bremsen gibt hängt von der Kulanz meines Händlers ab, wenn er mit entgegen kommt schraube ich mir auch gerne ein anderes Modell an mein Bike.
Ansonsten werde ich wohl die Kompromisslösung mit dem demontierten Mäusekino realisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digiman (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Fränki,

ich fiesel das nochmal auseinander für dich 

Also die Bremsleistung finde ich einfach nur brachial... seit heute habe ich 150km runter mit dem Bike. Die Bremse packt wie ein Anker. Meine alte XT Bremse mit 203er Scheibe konnte nicht so zupacken....

Als ich das Bike holte war der Hebelweg noch bissel länger und eben die Hebel aus meiner Sicht ungünstig platziert. Hätte ich normal schon beim Händler gleich sagen können ...aber war ja schon 19:15h...irgendwann wollt ich auch mal nach Hause kommen.
Ich habe daraufhin die Ganganzeige demontiert mein Cockpit neu aufgebaut. Also vonn aussen nach Innen: Griffe, Schalthebel DANN Bremsgriffe...
Jetzt ragen die sehr kurzen Stummel der One gerade mal paar cm über den Griff. Da kann ich mir die Finger nicht drunterklemmen.
Fahre jetzt so, daß ich alles nur mit Daumen schalte und die Bremse eigentlich nur mit Mittelfinger bediene...

Aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht ist das Perfekt und ich habe absolut nichts auszusetzen an der "The One"...

Hab zwischendurch mal die Räder demontiert und mal den Bremsgriff duchgezogen (1x!) ohne Bremsscheibe. Dadurch habe ich die Kolben der Bremse bissel weiter rausgedrückt. Der Leerweg der Bremse ist jetzt verkürzt- das hätte technisch überhaupt nicht sein müssen, aber ist für mich persönlich bissel besseres Handling noch... Will sagen das "Fingerklemmproblem" habe ich nur damit nicht behoben... 
Die R1 Carbon Scheiben laufenn dennoch so sauber, daß es nicht zum Bremsschleifen kommt...

Ansonsten fällt mir zur Bremse nichts mehr ein.

Vielleicht hab ich ja nur ein Montagsmodel erwischt, das ausnahmsweise sehr gut funktioniert 

Mfg Th.

PS: Mit Sram Hebeln z.b. hättest das Problem von vornherein nicht! Die haben die Ganganzeige nicht und könnten gleich anders montiert werden. Würde das also nicht (allein) FORMULA in die Schuhe schieben... die wissen ja nicht was noch dazu und wie montiert wird....


----------



## Fränki__ (31. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber wie die Geschichte mit dem Cockpitaufbau gemeint ist verstehe ich schon.
Mein Problem ist eben diese Fingeklemmerei und dies muß ich Formula alleine in die Schuhe schieben. Hat nichts mit Shimano, Sram oder dem Aufbau zu tun - das darf einfach nicht sein das ich den Bremshebel bis an den Lenker ranziehen kann.

Ich denke wir lassen das Thema hier im Thread lieber bevor wir noch verstossen werden


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Mai 2009)

so erster fahrbericht auch von mir. heute ctf in dortmund gefahren. 58km mit 1200 hömmes. muss sagen der hammer bergauf ok, aber bergab, da merkt man abslut nix. wird alles weggebügelt. echt heftig. aber mal ne frage, hat einer von euch auch probs mit dem umwerfer? wenn ich vom kleinen kb aufs mittlere schalte hängt die kette fest. musste hölle aufpassen. hat das noch jemand oder muss ich mal nachstellen lassen?


----------



## dave_01 (31. Mai 2009)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Cube hatte in *diesem *Jahr wohl ein wenig Pech mit seinen Lieferanten und Lackierern wie man so hört.



In welchem Jahr nicht?


----------



## flyingstereo (1. Juni 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> @flyingstereo: saugeil, das Sramrot passt wunderbar. wieviel wiegts? und ist das ne Saso Stütze?
> 
> : ahja, beim Großbild sieht mans.



Hatte ohne Pedale 12,08kg. Müssten jetzt also knapp 12,4 sein...
Saso-Stütze wurde auch gleich beim Händler getauscht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juni 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deine Freundin?



Knappe 1,70 mit ziemlich kurzen Beinen. Hat bei 90% der erhältlichen Bikes Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. Bei ihrem derzeitigen 16" Wheeler hatte sie schon reichlich oft unangenehmen Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr.
Nach Vermessung beim Händler kamen wir zu dem Schluss dass das 17" zu groß wäre, somit soll es das 15" werden.
Sofern es denn mal kommt. Wir glaubes erst wenn es da ist...


----------



## weltklasse (1. Juni 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so erster fahrbericht auch von mir. heute ctf in dortmund gefahren. 58km mit 1200 hömmes. muss sagen der hammer bergauf ok, aber bergab, da merkt man abslut nix. wird alles weggebügelt. echt heftig. aber mal ne frage, hat einer von euch auch probs mit dem umwerfer? wenn ich vom kleinen kb aufs mittlere schalte hängt die kette fest. musste hölle aufpassen. hat das noch jemand oder muss ich mal nachstellen lassen?



Also bei mir funktioniert die komplette Schaltung optimal. Da würde ich sofort zum Händler gehen. Ich habe eine weißes 18'' vom Rabe http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&
tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263
 Ich bin jetzt ca 300 km damit unterwegs gewesen und habe auch schon einige Touren in den Alpen unternommen, und ich kann nur sagen das komplette Rad ist super. Bei meinem ist auch eine Magura Loise Bremse verbaut und da habe ich gar kein Problem mit den Fingern, also einklemmen geht gar nicht obwohl die XT Schaltanzeige verbaut ist. Die Loise ist bestimmt ein paar Gramm schwerer aber es ist wirklich eine super Bremse.
LG
aus München


----------



## weltklasse (1. Juni 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert die komplette Schaltung optimal. Da würde ich sofort zum Händler gehen. Ich habe eine weißes 18'' vom Rabe http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&
> tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263
> Ich bin jetzt ca 300 km damit unterwegs gewesen und habe auch schon einige Touren in den Alpen unternommen, und ich kann nur sagen das komplette Rad ist super. Bei meinem ist auch eine Magura Loise Bremse verbaut und da habe ich gar kein Problem mit den Fingern, also einklemmen geht gar nicht obwohl die XT Schaltanzeige verbaut ist. Die Loise ist bestimmt ein paar Gramm schwerer aber es ist wirklich eine super Bremse.
> LG
> aus München



Hier nochmal der richtige Link

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263


----------



## RSR2K (1. Juni 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Hatte ohne Pedale 12,08kg. Müssten jetzt also knapp 12,4 sein...
> Saso-Stütze wurde auch gleich beim Händler getauscht.




-Das ist aber recht leicht für das 22".Machen die Rocket Ron und die Stütze so viel aus?

@schrader999 wie schwer war dein 18" zoll mit Pedale nochmal 13,?


Ich bin mal auf mein 20" R1 black gespannt was das auf die Waage bringt.

mfg


----------



## racecat8888 (1. Juni 2009)

weltklasse schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der richtige Link
> 
> http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=515&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263



Dein Link funktioniert nicht, außerdem ist *Rabe nix für mich*. Die komischen Sondereditions sind nicht wirklich gut abgestimmt. Da ist ein Original-Cube viel besser im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und selber schrauben macht auch Laune.  

LG Racy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Hab gerade mal das schwarze R1 Carbon in 18" gewogen,
> 
> ...



Siehe hier,

aber nur auf Personenwaage gewogen.


----------



## captain_j (1. Juni 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nur Handybilder. Dreckig ist es auch und umgebaut ist es auch schon...
> 
> 
> 
> limitierte Sonderserie:



Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? kann man die noch weiter rausziehen als die P6? Weil wie bereits erwähnt gehen mir bei der P6 2-3 cm ab.

Ach ja und habe jetzt 6 Ausfahrten hinter mir, Sattelstütze für den Downhill jedes mal reingeschoben. Und nun löst sich bereits die ganze weiße Lackierung herunter, also nicht nur zerkratzen sondern so richtig großflächig. Man sieht schon das Material darunter -> sieht metallig aus, kann das schon der Alukern sein? 
Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dachte Syntace wären Qualitätsprodukte. Werd gleich mal beim Händler vorbeischaun!

Grüße


----------



## flyingstereo (1. Juni 2009)

Ist ne Saso-Stütze. Gerade mal gemessen: max. Auszugsmarkierung bis zur Sattelklemme sind 300mm. Meine 450er P6 die ich hier noch liegen habe hat 350mm bis zum Maximum. Evtl hast du nicht die längste Syntace?!

greetz


----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

Dachte P6 gibt es nur in einer grösse mit dem Durchmesser. Oder wieder mal ne Spezialanfertigung, wie auch die Alu-Stütze fürs Stereo.


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juni 2009)

auch die alustütze gibts zu kaufen. nur halt nicht in weiß, was ich allerdings nicht schlimm finde. die P6 gibts auch in 400mm


----------



## captain_j (1. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Dachte P6 gibt es nur in einer grösse mit dem Durchmesser. Oder wieder mal ne Spezialanfertigung, wie auch die Alu-Stütze fürs Stereo.



... also eigendlich müsstest du recht haben. laut:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1215

kann meine im Moment nicht nachmessen da mein Bike 200 km entfernt ist. Rein optisch sieht es so aus als ob die Saso-Stütze weiter herausen wäre als meine P6 - kann mich aber auch vom Foto täuschen lassen.
Aber die P6 hat doch noch ewig viel Spielraum nach der maximal Makierung, war nicht mal eine Faustregel: die Sütze muss länger als das untere Ende des Oberrohrs in das Sitzrohr ragen? oder war das nur bei Alu Stützen so?


----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> auch die alustütze gibts zu kaufen. nur halt nicht in weiß, was ich allerdings nicht schlimm finde. die P6 gibts auch in 400mm



Wo denn? Durchmesser 34,9 gibt es laut Syntace-webseite nicht offiziell in Alu. Und die Carbonstütze 34,9 mm nur in 480mm oder gekürzt. Laut Cube ist die Alu-Stütze mit 34,9 mm eine Sonderanfertigung für Cube.


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juni 2009)

ach das stereo hat 34,9 :/

ich brauchte meine in 30,9. die gibts in alu und 400mm.

was ist denn an kürzen so schlimm?


----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ach das stereo hat 34,9 :/
> 
> ich brauchte meine in 30,9. die gibts in alu und 400mm.
> 
> was ist denn an kürzen so schlimm?



 Das schlimme am Kürzen ist, dass die Stütze dann kürzer wird. 
Captain J will ja ne längere.

Aber wie es sich oben liest istdie evtl ja schon gekürzt??? Dann könnte er ja ne längere Original verwenden?? Hab noch nicht nachgemessen, ob die verbaute gekürzt ist? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. Juni 2009)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist serienmäßig die 350mm dran?

warum dann nicht einfach eine 480 nehmen und die dann enstrechend kürzen. darauf wollte ich hinaus ,)


----------



## weltklasse (1. Juni 2009)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Dein Link funktioniert nicht, außerdem ist *Rabe nix für mich*. Die komischen Sondereditions sind nicht wirklich gut abgestimmt. Da ist ein Original-Cube viel besser im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und selber schrauben macht auch Laune.
> 
> LG Racy



Das mag ja sein das dir Rabe nicht gefällt, aber die Rabe Edition ist genau das gleiche wie das the one von Cube bis auf den Sattel und die Magura Bremse, die ich persönlich bevorzuge und *400 * ist es auch laut Liste billiger als das Orginal Cube (Als ich es bestellt habe hätte das the one 2799  gekostet). Also hier bitte nicht immer so einen Quatsch plakativ posten - DANKE


----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist serienmäßig die 350mm dran?
> 
> warum dann nicht einfach eine 480 nehmen und die dann enstrechend kürzen. darauf wollte ich hinaus ,)



Ok. Habe nachgeschaut, bei mir (18" R1) ist die 400er drin. Muss also auch eine Sonderedition sein, da es die offiziell (34,9 mit 400mm, Aufdruck, also ungekürzt) gar nicht gibt.


----------



## schrader999 (1. Juni 2009)

Captain J: Bring es zurück zum Händler, und der soll dir ne ordentliche Stütze reinmachen. Du hast doch 18"? mit 350er? Ich hab ein 18" mit 400er. Da hättest genau die Länge die Dir fehlt.


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Juni 2009)

so hier mein würfel:


----------



## heinz07 (2. Juni 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so hier mein würfel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Wow der erste Custom aufbau macht n richtig guten eindruck dude hoffe du wirst diesesmal mehr glück mit dem würfel haben. Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel spass mit dem teil. Auch was hast n da fürn Becherhalter dran^^ schaut gut aus ich werd zwar kein dran bauen bei mir aber wills trotzdem mal gern wissen.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

> die pedale find ich sehr chic. was hast denn fÃ¼r die gelÃ¶hnt? wenn man fragen darf



He jetzt wo dus sagst wenn ich kein Knick in der Optik hab sein das die Crank Brother Acid 2 die mir auch hammer gefallen und schon bei meinen HÃ¤ndler liegen fÃ¼r die montage an mein noch nicht vorhandenes Stereo war ich mal wieder nich der erste der die dinger hat verdammte axt. Ich hab Ã¼brigens 99,99 â¬ bezahlt preis is glaube kaum schlagbar glaub ich.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Juni 2009)

also bei 99,99 müssten das aber acid 1 sein. meine sind acid 2 die habe ich aus den staaten für 112,00 incl versand und glück weil sie an der grenze durchgerutscht sind. grins. der flaschenhalter ist aus carbon. hat hier mal einer im bikemarkt angeboten. muss den aber verkaufen weil ich meine flasche in den 16er rahmen nicht reinbekomme. werde mir einen mit ner seitlichen öffnung holen, wenn überhaupt. wenn du interesse hast mach ich dir nen fairen preis. war nicht so teuer.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

nö lass ma ich will mir n deuter mit trinkblase noch holen um mir den halter zu sparen. Ich weiss ich geil der Preis oder guckst du ich bin auch nur per zufall auf das angebot gestoßen wollte meine Acid auch erst ausn usa holen bis ich denn drauf gestoßen bin. 

ps- du witzbold:d ich bekomm doch auch n 16er rahmen bin doch kein Schildbürger

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

und die kannst du dir einfach so zum händler schicken lassen?


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

@acid-driver meinst du mich also wenn ja ich hab mir die Acid 2 einfach bestellt privat und dann zum händler gebracht genau wie meine RF Deus Ltd die da schon seit ewigkeiten unterm ladentisch liegt weil das bike einfach net kommt.

<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

und sowas nimmt der in die hand?

meiner hasst das internet wie nix gutes :/


----------



## Chucknorman (2. Juni 2009)

Der wird ja da sicherlich einen Aufpreis verlangen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt nö warum sollte der damit n Problem haben der ich kauf bei meinem Dealer schon nen <3000  bike und Klamotten und so Zeugs und wenn ich mal was hab wo ich woanders Billiger dran gekommen bin warum nich is mein gutes recht mir das zeugs zum besten Preis zu suchen. Ich mein is jetzt nich so das ich n Trikot im netzt bestell weils dort 2 weniger kostet aber wenns um sachen geht die normal wie die Acid 2 zb . im schnitt 160 kosten ich sie aber für 100 bekomme warum soll ich denn da zum Händler gehen. So normale sachen kauf ich schon beim Dealer des vertrauens zumal es oft sogar auch billiger is aber es gibt eben auch sachen die Teurer sind und ich vergleiche eben hab nix zu verschenken auch wenn ich <3000 für stück alu rohrkontruktion mit zwei rädern dran ausgebe.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## DanSel (2. Juni 2009)

Spontankauf von letzten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

huch, die stelle in der haard kenn ich glaub ich garnicht. wo ist das da?


----------



## DanSel (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> huch, die stelle in der haard kenn ich glaub ich garnicht. wo ist das da?


 

Hi Hannes.
Ist nicht in der Haard, ist bei uns in RE im Lohwald


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

kann man da gut fahren? kenne den wald jetzt garnicht...


----------



## DanSel (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kann man da gut fahren? kenne den wald jetzt garnicht...


 
Ist wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Wald. lohnt sich nicht wirklich aber ist nur 5 min. von mir entfernt.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

sowas hab ich auch bei mir 

hast du mittwoch abend was vor? da ist immer mtb-treff in der haard.

ansonsten am wochenende? aber bevor das offtopic wird HIER mal der link zu unserem thread.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

@DanSel schöner Spontankauf, dann mal allzeit gute Fahrt und ne Handbreit Luft unterm Reifen.

<schlicki


----------



## Digiman (2. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal seit wann gibts das Stereo jetzt in 4 Varianten??
Gestern habe ich zufällig auf der Cube Website festgestellt, daß das Stereo in K18, The One, X0 The One und R1 Carbon angeboten wird.

Seit wann gibts das X0 The One??

Nachdem es ja jetzt schon heißt Neubestellungen werden sowieso keine mehr angenommen wieso kommen sie "zum Ende" hin noch mit ner 4. Austattungsvariante...und ausgerechnet noch einer, die mir besonders gut gefallen hätte ?? )

Mfg Th.


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Digiman schrieb:


> Sagt mal seit wann gibts das Stereo jetzt in 4 Varianten??
> Gestern habe ich zufällig auf der Cube Website festgestellt, daß das Stereo in K18, The One, X0 The One und R1 Carbon angeboten wird.
> 
> Seit wann gibts das X0 The One??
> ...



da hast du aber bestimmt seit Oktober- November nichmer auf die Cube page geschaut so lang ist her das ich mich in das stereo verguckt habe und seidem min wird es auch in diesen 4 Varianten angeboten. Das es zuerst nur 3 waren stimmt aber. Aber seit wann die X0 the one mit drin is ka.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Digiman (2. Juni 2009)

hmm, also Im Januar hab ich meins beim Händler definitiv bestellt. Im Katalog, den er mir da mitgab waren/sinds 3 Versionen. In Netz hatte ich da aber auch geschaut..... egal jetzt hab ich ja mein "One".... War aber beim Abholtermin kurz davor noch auf Sram umrüsten zu lassen. Habe es dann aber sein gelassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nicht, daß man es gleich so hätte ordern können ..

WURSCHT!!! Ich bin ja 101% zufrieden 

Mfg T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Digiman schrieb:


> hmm, also Im Januar hab ich meins beim Händler definitiv bestellt. Im Katalog, den er mir da mitgab waren/sinds 3 Versionen. In Netz hatte ich da aber auch geschaut..... egal jetzt hab ich ja mein "One".... War aber beim Abholtermin kurz davor noch auf Sram umrüsten zu lassen. Habe es dann aber sein gelassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nicht, daß man es gleich so hätte ordern können ..
> 
> WURSCHT!!! Ich bin ja 101% zufrieden
> 
> Mfg T.



Das ja dann auch das wichtigeste aber das hätte dein händler zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich schon wissen müssen ich bin jedenfalls der meinung das es die 4 Varianten im letzten jahr kurz nach der eurobike gab natürlich auch sein das mich mein Gedächniss da vollkommen im stich lässt man wird ja auch nich jünger^^

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (2. Juni 2009)

Digiman schrieb:


> Sagt mal seit wann gibts das Stereo jetzt in 4 Varianten??
> Gestern habe ich zufällig auf der Cube Website festgestellt, daß das Stereo in K18, The One, X0 The One und R1 Carbon angeboten wird.
> 
> Seit wann gibts das X0 The One??
> ...




Ich hab es Anfang Januar gesehen (Cube Seite). Wurde auch im 01/09 Bike getestet, als das Top Stereo. Kostet das gleiche wie das R1 und wurde laut Cube aufgrund hoher Bachfrage nach dieser Konfiguration ins Programm genommen. Hier im Forum hat es aber scheinbar keiner (das heisst ja noch nix ), und auch nicht geordert, oder???


----------



## Fränki__ (3. Juni 2009)

So, hier das "letzte" zum Thema Formula Oro The One.

Die Bremse ist lt. Formula einwandfrei. "Die The One ist nun mal keine auf/ zu Bremse" Zitat - Formula.
Was die Sache mit dem Bremshebelweg (ziehen bis zum Lenker) soll?? Darauf gab es keine Antwort.
Egal, bin die letzten Tage etliche Kilometer geritten  das Radl ist einfach ein Traum.


----------



## captain_j (3. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Captain J: Bring es zurück zum Händler, und der soll dir ne ordentliche Stütze reinmachen. Du hast doch 18"? mit 350er? Ich hab ein 18" mit 400er. Da hättest genau die Länge die Dir fehlt.



das hab ich gemacht, bekomme sie wegen der Lackschäden natürlich ersetzt, und bei der Gelegenheit wird sie gleich gegen eine 400 (schwarz) eingetauscht.


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juni 2009)

so, grad noch meine kindshock stütze bekommen. damit ist das leidige problem mit der zerkratzten stütze auch erledigt. incl. adapter auf 34,9 für 138 trommelstücke.


----------



## CTD (3. Juni 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich noch so arme Schweine, die (wie ich) NOCH IMMER auf ihr weißes Stereo "The One" in weiß warten. Langsam zuck ich echt aus... Werde seit Mitte Jänner vertröstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (3. Juni 2009)

Du bist nicht alleine!! Warte noch auf mein weises R1. Verbindliche aussage von Cube "Gestern verbaut, dürfte also bis Freitag beim Händler sein". Habe denen mal den Vorschlag gemacht dass es für Kunden die länger als 3 oder 4 Monate auf ihr Stereo, Sting oder Fritzz warten, eine Trikot dazu geben sollte. Sozusagen als Entschuldigung, die Kosten dafür würde ich an den Rahmenbauer sowie den Lackierer weitergeben. Ist ja das Hauptproblem, sollten also die beiden keine Schwierigkeiten mit ihrer Versicherung haben. Denn dafür ist jedes Unternehmen Versichert!! Die Mail an Cube habe ich von meinem Arbeitsaccount geschickt, falls sich dort niemand erinnern kann. Schreib halt einfach mal an Cube!! ([email protected])


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. Juni 2009)

Ja ne du bist wirklich nicht die Einzige arme Sau ich warte auch noch auf mein R1 Withe'n black 16 " hab überiegens auch doch Vorschlag an Cube gemacht entweder Trikot oder muddy board.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Fritzzer93 (3. Juni 2009)

> Habe denen mal den Vorschlag gemacht dass es für Kunden die länger als 3 oder 4 Monate auf ihr Stereo, Sting oder Fritzz warten, eine Trikot dazu geben sollte


Ich schätze, dass Cube das gerne machen würde, aber vielleicht haben die ja auch noch keine Trikots...


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. Juni 2009)

der war gut


----------



## Flowjunkie (3. Juni 2009)

Ich warte auch noch, bekomme es aber morgen!  
Bloß gut hab ich Nachtdienst, könnte sowieso nicht schlafen. 
Hatte übrigens auch an Cube geschrieben, dass bei so einer Wartezeit, mal eine Entschuldigung und ein Trikot fällig wären. Hab nie eine Antwort bekommen. Tolle Kundenarbeit!


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juni 2009)

leute denen ist es sch egal was ihr haben wollt. machen die eh nicht und warum? ihr habt so lange gewartet dass ihr eh keinen rückzieher mehr macht. was meint ihr wie egal denen ein paar wenige leute sind. habs ja selbst gemerkt, so oft wie ich angerufen habe und jedes mal ne andere aussage. die interessiert nur der geldfluss. warum melden sich den die beiden hier im forum gemeldeten cube honks nicht mal zu wort die lesen hier gar nicht mehr mit.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Juni 2009)

die kommen mit lesen nicht mehr hinterher 

dann müssten die ja im fritzz und stingforum auch noch aktiv sein


----------



## JuergenM. (3. Juni 2009)

Der Service ist der Spiegel des Unternehmens, aber soweit ist Cube noch nicht. Für mich jedenfalls war es das erste und auch das letzte Cube. Mit März habe ich ja gerechnet, aber nicht mit Juni.

Mal sehen ob Cube für seine Kunden etwas mitschickt!! Das Muddy board hab ich gleich mitgeordert. Ich denke dass der Händler dafür die Kosten trägt, irgendwie lernen die auch nichts dazu!!
Dafür bekommen ich das Bike wie ich es wollte für 3 Riesen, anstelle für 3.3!! Sind halt auch knappe 10%


----------



## Fränki__ (4. Juni 2009)

Wie schon oft erwähnt hier im Forum, die Verkaufs- und Versandstrategie bleibt wohl ein für immer ungelöstes Rätsel 

Bei meinem Händler um die Ecke steht nämlich ein weißes Stereo K18 in 18" - wie Ihr euch denken könnt wurde dieses nicht vorgeordert und wartet auf einen Käufer/in.
Soviel dazu das einige hier immer noch warten. 

Ich denke die Händler haben doch ein wenig Einfluss auf die ganze Geschichte. Ich habe meinem Händler klipp und klar gesagt, daß ich das Bike storniere wenn ich es am Gründonnerstag nicht bei ihm abholen kann. Diese "Drohung" habe ich ihm damals am Montag in der Kar-Woche ausgesprochen, also drei Tage vorher. (Allerdings hätte ich das Bike auch wirklich storniert und wäre auf eine andere Marke umgestiegen.)
Am Gründonnerstag wars da. Also, macht Druck Leute, vielleicht wachen die Würfel auf?!?


Now to something completely different...

Mich würde interessieren wer hier mit Klickpedalen an seinem Stereo fährt - gibt es auch welche die mit Flatpedals unterwegs sind?
Ich frage nur deshalb weil ich nach jeder Tour mit mir selbst kämpfe, Klicks weg oder nicht?! Auf normalen Forstautobahnen sind die Dinger super aber im tech. schwierigen Gelände, welches ich bevorzuge fühle ich mich wie ein Anfänger ;-)

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage bezgl. Tacho, welchen Reifenumfang in mm habt Ihr euren Tachos denn mit auf den Weg gegeben - oder habt Ihr euch die Teile vom Händler anbringen lassen?

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hab bei meinem Händler ein R1 18" gesehen und ein paar Runden am Asphalt gedreht. Sehr angenehme Sitzposition, extrem komfortabel. Leider ist mir die Ausstattung zu teuer und die andern sind ausverkauft. 
Gibt es zufällig jemanden der einen Vergleich zwischen dem Scott Genius und dem Stereo hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (4. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Wie schon oft erwähnt hier im Forum, die Verkaufs- und Versandstrategie bleibt wohl ein für immer ungelöstes Rätsel
> 
> Bei meinem Händler um die Ecke steht nämlich ein weißes Stereo K18 in 18" - wie Ihr euch denken könnt wurde dieses nicht vorgeordert und wartet auf einen Käufer/in.
> Soviel dazu das einige hier immer noch warten.
> ...



Also vorordern tut ja der Händler, nicht der Kunde. Ob das Rad dann schon verkauft (reserviert) ist kann Cube ja nicht wissen.. 

Ach und ich fahr Easton Flatboy Pedale am Stereo, ist nur zu empfehlen.. Bild gibts mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Fränki__ (4. Juni 2009)

..die Easton Flatboy wären mir mit 572g/ Paar etwas zu schwer.


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. Juni 2009)

So Leute hab mal gerad wieder 10 Min mit Cube telefoniert und was soll ich sagen dieses mal war ne Mitarbeiterin von cube dran wahrscheinlich Callcenter irgendwo im nirgendwo die mal wieder gar kein plan hatte. Grobe aussage des ganzen Gesprächs sie kann mir nichts genaues sagen es werden zwar gerade wieder ein paar stereos gebaut auch r1 aber nich meins und wann mein an der rheie ist ist vollkommen unklar. Ab nächster woche kann man wohl genaueres sagen. Da kommen dann wohl wieder ein paar weisse Rahmen vom Beschichter Rockenstein. Auf die Frage hin warum die so fett Werbung machen auf ihrer Page mit der Firma so alla jeder Rahmen hat seine Eigene Pa-nr und kein jeden einzelnen Auftrag hinzugeordnet werden sodass kein Rahmen einfach nur so das Haus verlässt sonder den Jeweiligen Aufträgen zugeordnet wird. Sagt sie nur Video Kennt sie nicht lol was soll ich jetzt dazusagen. So langsam und einmählig bekomm ich hier die Kriese keiner weiss was keiner ist schuld.

ick bin gefrustet<schlicki


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. Juni 2009)

Noch eine frage ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Stereo R1 Carbon und dem X0 The One die Bremse ?  

Der Rest der Aussattungsliste auf der Cube-Website ist jedenfalls 100% ident. Was aber nicht heisste dass es trotzdem Unterschiede gibt.

Die R1 fand ich bei der kurzen Testfahrt eher schlecht, einfach kein Biss, da ist meine billige K18 stärker, ok sie war natürlich nicht eingefahren.


----------



## schrader999 (4. Juni 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Die R1 fand ich bei der kurzen Testfahrt eher schlecht, einfach kein Biss, da ist meine billige K18 stärker, ok sie war natürlich nicht eingefahren.





Na dann Glückwunsch, dann kannste Dir ja viel Geld sparen.


----------



## JuergenM. (4. Juni 2009)

So, wieder mal ne mail an Cube!! Die wollen die Käufer wohl nur noch Verar.....

Hier zum lesen:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die KW 23 ist nun fast verstrichen und bisher ist noch keine Lieferung des am Dienstag, 02.06. angeblich gebauten R1 in Sichtweite. Jedenfalls nicht bei Radsport Pfeiffer. Bei anderen Händlern, wofür ich aber sicher nicht alle Cube Händler abtelefoniere, stehen diese im Laden und warten auf Käufer!?
Welche fadenscheinige Aussage wird nun kommen? Der Rahmenbauer, der Lackierer!! Alle anderen sind an der Situation schuld, außer das Management von Cube. 
Entschuldigung aber dass Management hätte ich schon dahin geschickt wo der Pfeffer wächst, und dann den Rahmenbauer sowie die Lackiererei. Aber bevor ich diese 50% Ausschuss produzierenden Profis dahin schicke, hätten diese noch eine Schadensersatz Klage am Hals. Welche ich dann an die Kunden weitergeben würde. Der Service ist der Spiegel des Unternehmens, davon hat das Cube Team aber sicher noch nichts gehört.
Ein 2010er Stereo, Sting oder Fritzz sollte man wohl am besten jetzt bestellen um es dann evtl. im Juni 2010 fahren zu können. Diese Wartezeiten gibt es bei Steppenwolf nicht, da geht es vielleicht zwei Wochen, das ist dann aber schon viel. Dort habe ich schon zwei Bikes in dieser Preisklasse gekauft und wurde niemals so Enttäuscht wie bei Cube. Das nächste wird sicher kein Cube!

Wann wird nun endlich das Stereo geliefert?

Danke für eine Info. Welche ich mir aber auch bei einer Wahrsagerin holen könnte.

Mit sportlichen Grüssen
Jürgen M.


----------



## Zaphod1 (4. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch, dann kannste Dir ja viel Geld sparen.



diese antwort hättest dir auch sparen können.

bist offenbar beleidigt weil du die R1 hast...  etwas kindische reaktion. 

lg


----------



## schrader999 (4. Juni 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> diese antwort hättest dir auch sparen können.
> 
> bist offenbar beleidigt weil du die R1 hast...  etwas kindische reaktion.
> 
> lg



Werde dich das nächste mal fragen, ob ich antworten darf. Oder nein, das werde ich nicht. Wenn Du keine Antwort willst, dann spar Dir deinen Beitrag in einem Forum.
Und: Nein eich bin garantiert nicht beleidigt, weil ich die R1 habe, sondern sehr froh darüber. Übrigens gat das Rad auch noch einige weitere gute Parts dran.
Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Bremsen, die ähnlich gut und fast so leicht sind, aber die K18 gehört nicht dazu.
Aber ein Vorschlag zur Güte: KAuf Dir das R1, und ich nehme Dir gerne die R1 ab und geb Dir im Tausch eine K18 dafür. Hab hier den direkten Vergleich der R1 mit der XT, beide eingebremst: Die spielen nicht mal annähernd in der gleichen Liga.


----------



## littledevil (4. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..die Easton Flatboy wären mir mit 572g/ Paar etwas zu schwer.



Meine haben sogar noch etwas mehr 
Aber hab mir schon was mit Titanachse und 299g besorgt.



Zaphod1 schrieb:


> Die R1 fand ich bei der kurzen Testfahrt eher schlecht, einfach kein Biss, da ist meine billige K18 stärker, ok sie war natürlich nicht eingefahren.



Vergleich doch lieber Bremsen die schon eingebremst sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (4. Juni 2009)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. Juni 2009)

@JuergenM hab sowas ähnliches auch vor 2 Tagen abgeschickt aber noch keine Antwort bekommen ich erwarte mir eigentlich auch nix productives deshalb heut mit Cube Persönlich gesprochen hat aber auch nix ergägen siehe mein Beitrag weiter ob die Dame Meinte übriegens ich könne ja mal selbst bei Rockenstein anfragen wann mein Rahmen gebaut wird die können mir bestimmt mehr weiterhelfen als sie also die Mitarbeiterin am Cubetelefon is das nich mal ne geile aussage. Dann hab ich noch so gesagt das die Eurobike ja schon fast wieder vor der Tür steht und ich ja dann quasi schon ein Vorjahresmodell habe darauf hin sie nur ja die Bikes werden dann ja nur vorgestellt aber mit Verzögerungen muss man ja bei Cube immer rechnen hat sie so Wort Wörtlich gesagt  Naja ich schätz mal das sind eh nur so alles Callcenter die da die Anrufe für Cube entgegenehmen und nich wirklich ahnung haben wovon sie da reden. 

Auf wasn fürn R1 Wartest du denn noch sicher auch das weisse oder ich hab das problem das ich auch noch das 16" habe was ja eh schon garnich so wirklich beachtet wird weils nur einpaar mal gebaut wird. 

Ps. Wenn jemand von nem weissen R1 hört was so einfach unverkauft im laden steht bidde bescheid sagen bzw. würd ich auch evlt. n schwarzes nehemn halt 16" glaub für 18er wäre ich zu lütt 170 mit 77cm grätschenlänge.

pea<e <-> schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. Juni 2009)

@Zaphod1 und Meister schrader999 hab euch mal wieder lieb is wohl jeden klar das auch ne K18 gut ankert aber eben nich im direkten vergleich zu ner R1 wenn beide gleich eingebremst sind und wir wollen ja nich wer hat den längeren Lorch spielen oder

<<


----------



## JuergenM. (5. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Auf wasn fürn R1 Wartest du denn noch sicher auch das weisse oder ich hab das problem das ich auch noch das 16" habe was ja eh schon garnich so wirklich beachtet wird weils nur einpaar mal gebaut wird.


 
Ist eigentlich das gängige 20" 
Aber die Firmenpolitik bei Cube habe ich bisher nicht verstanden, und dieses Schauspiel wiederholt sich jedes Jahr!!?? Aber da bin ich mit meinen 41Lenzen wahrscheinlich noch zu Jung um dass zu verstehen Aber bekanntlich stirbt ja die Hoffnung zuletzt und morgen ist ja erst Freitag, da könnte es ja evtl. geliefert werden


----------



## schrader999 (5. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @Zaphod1 und Meister schrader999 hab euch mal wieder lieb is wohl jeden klar das auch ne K18 gut ankert aber eben nich im direkten vergleich zu ner R1 wenn beide gleich eingebremst sind und wir wollen ja nich wer hat den längeren Lorch spielen oder
> 
> <<



Versau mir jetzt nicht billig an ne R1 ranzukommen.

Übrigens meine Anteilnahme, als ich meins vor über 2 Monaten bekommen habe, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sich das ganze noch so für Euch hinziehen wird. Lohnt sich aber........ Egal welche Bremse


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Juni 2009)

@schrader999 Wer denkt das schon auch ich mein Mittlerweile wartet man ja schon gute 13 Wochen Drauf also jetzt vom Ursprünglichen Angepeielten Liefertermin mal gesehen. 

@JuergenM. bei dir seh ich ja wenigstens noch hoffung du hast ja zumindest schon mal ein Termin genannt bekommen bzw. das es Eigentlich in der Production ist mir wurde gesagt das nächste woche Nochmal Rahmen kommen sollen aber ob da meiner mitbei ist sehr fraglich. Mein Aussage Daraufhin am Telefon also wird es wohl noch min 1 Monat dauern das war jetzt eigentlich als scherz gemeint gewesen. ABer am anderen Ende war nur das schweigen im Walde zu hören. Das glaube nich so optimal Ich befinde mich momentan echt totalen Zwickmülle hab mich total auf Stereo versteift und will auch gar kein anderes haben aber die ewige waterei geht mir aber sowas von auf Keks das glaubt ihr net. Und das tolle ist keiner will verantwortlich sein und mein Händler meint nur wenn mir das warten auf keks geht kann ichs  ja abbestellen...ganz ToolL. 

Naja ich bin dann mal weg muss erstmal an was anderes denken sonst bekomm ich hier noch meine ersten grauen Haare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (5. Juni 2009)

@schlickjump3r: An deiner Stelle wäre ich versuchen mal Cube-Händler abzutelefonieren und zu schaun ob deins wo rumsteht. Sind doch schon weisse R1 raus denke ich? Sieht ja ansonsten nicht so aus, als wär Land in Sicht.


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Juni 2009)

ich bin cube hinterher jeden tag auf den sack gegangen bis ich ne klare antwort hatte. hab da echt randaliert und auf einmal hat es geklappt. also schlick, ruf jeden tag an und nerv die UND lass dich nicht abspeisen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juni 2009)

Noch eine frage ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Stereo R1 Carbon und dem X0 The One die Bremse ? 

Der Rest der Aussattungsliste auf der Cube-Website ist jedenfalls 100% ident. Was aber nicht heisste dass es trotzdem Unterschiede gibt.

Beisst die "The One" oder die R1 Carbon stärker zu ?


----------



## Fränki__ (5. Juni 2009)

Das R1 hat meines Wissens noch eine XTR Kurbel, oder?


----------



## JuergenM. (5. Juni 2009)

Ich kann es fast nicht glauben!!! Das Bike ist da!! Jetzt muss der Dealer nur noch meinen Wünschen entsprechend umbauen, dann halte ich es morgen in meinen Armen. Hoffentlich kann ich heute Nacht Schlafen.
Man, man, man, freu mich wie nen kleines Kind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Das R1 hat meines Wissens noch eine XTR Kurbel, oder?



das X0 The One auch


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. Juni 2009)

Am besten mal bei cube oder n Händler anrufen obs da noch unterschiede gibt laut Page ist nur die Bremse. Die R1 Soll jedenfalls auf dem gleichen Bremslevel sein wie die The one schätz mal letztere wird jedoch noch ein kleinen Tick griffiger sein dafür aber eben auch schwerer muss man eben abwägen. 

Hier mal die Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei Cube.



> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> leider haben wir im Moment nur die Info, dass sobald Räder aus der Beschichtung fertig sind, wir welche bekommen. Wir bekommen leider immer nur vereinzelte Mengen, da die Beschichtungsfirma immer noch nicht die geforderte Menge schafft. Wir hoffen, dass bis spätestens Ende Juni aber der komplette Rückstand ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> ...



@JuergenM Hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht das deins doch noch heut ankommt freu mich für dich hat dein warten endlcih auch ein Ende wünsch dir viel spass mit dem Bike. Vergiss nich die Bilder sonst gibet haue.

@Janus1972 und schrader999 da bin ich gerad dabei drpckt mir die Daumen.

Pea<e <-> schlicki


----------



## k-nipser (5. Juni 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Beisst die "The One" oder die R1 Carbon stärker zu ?



Hi, hier steht alles über die Bremsen 

*R1 = XC
The One = FR / DH*

... kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die R1 so zupackt wie
die The One ... die Bremsen sind bei Formula das genaue Gegenteil voneinander!

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi, hier steht alles über die Bremsen
> 
> *R1 = XC
> The One = FR / DH*
> ...




danke das ist informativ. 
scheint so als ob die "the one" deutlich stärker zupackt, und jetzt wundert mich es nicht mehr warum mir die K18 stärker (auch uneingefahren) vorkam als die R1. 
denke die "the one" passt deutlich besser zum stereo, das ja sicher kein marathon / xc bike sondern ein klassisches AM ist, das auch nicht gerade leicht ist (va. rahmen). für den fall dass ich mich für das r1 carbon entscheide das noch beim händler steht werde ich die bremsen auf die "the one" tauschen lassen.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Juni 2009)

also eine uneingefahrene bremse kannst du nicht vergleichen...

ich kenn mich nur mit magura ein wenig aus.

habe da die louise, die alte marta und die neue marta zum vergleich.

zwischen louise und der neuen marta besteht meines erachtens kaum ein unterschied.

und die marta ist auch eine leichtbaubremse und die louise eher was fürs grobe. 

also bitte nicht apfel mit birnen vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (5. Juni 2009)

Kann gut sein, dass die The One besser zupackt, R1 ist ja auch nicht der Nachfolger. Zumindest bei hohen längeren Belastungen wie DH sollte die One Vorteile haben. Im Normalbetrieb kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die R1 durchaus ähnlich zupackt, vielleicht schneller überhitzt?

Fand bei der Kaufentscheidung dass die R1 besser zum Rest des Rades passt mit Carbonlenker und Stütze, die ich im harten DH-Einsatz eh nicht als die optimahle Wahl sehe. Wenn man plant das Rad sehr hart in Richtung DH einzusetzen dann würde ich nicht das X0 The One sondern das The One nehmen.

@schlickjump: Lass und wissen, welchen Cube-Aufkleber du als Entschädigung bekommst.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also bitte nicht apfel mit birnen vergleichen



mir reicht aus wenn der hersteller vergleicht und das tut er auf der website - mit eindeutigen ergebnissen.
lg



schrader999 schrieb:


> Fand bei der Kaufentscheidung dass die R1 besser zum Rest des Rades passt mit Carbonlenker und Stütze, die ich im harten DH-Einsatz eh nicht als die optimahle Wahl sehe. Wenn man plant das Rad sehr hart in Richtung DH einzusetzen dann würde ich nicht das X0 The One sondern das The One nehmen.



entschuldige bitte aber das stereo ist von vornherein für den harten DH einsatz ungeeignet ich meine was erwartest du von 140mm ? ob carbonparts oder nicht ist egal die reichen locker, ausser du hast 150kg.


----------



## Fränki__ (5. Juni 2009)

...für den "harten DH" Einsatz ist laut Cube nicht mal das FRITZZ bestimmt - siehe Statement von Cube in der neuen Ausgabe der Freeride. Hier wurde das FRITZZ The One getestet und als optimales allround Enduro befunden.
Cube wollte den Herrschaft der Freeride nicht mal ein Testbike zukommen lassen, da das Fritzz nicht zum springen und droppen ausgelegt ist.

Soviel zum Thema Stereo und harter DH 
Das Stereo ist und bleibt ein AM und für DH völlig ungeeignet.

@littledevil: Welche Pedale hast Du denn nun? 299g ist ja mal eine Ansage


----------



## schrader999 (5. Juni 2009)

@ Zaphod1: ok war nicht gut ausgedrückt "harter DH", gemeint ist ein das im Rahmen eines AM-Bikes, speziell da das Stereo durchaus für Bergab abseits der geteerten Piste (so war DH gemeint, und nicht als Bike-Attack-Rennen) seine Stärken hat. Also im Nachhinein würde ich Dir da auch die The One empfehlen (die R1 wird auf steileren Trails, wo man es nicht laufen lassen kann, schnell sehr heiss). Mit der CArbonstütze kannst tatsächlich nicht viel falsch machen, die ja nen Alukern. Aber der Carbon-Lenker wird vermutlich mal getauscht (Syntace schmeisst ja gerade nen leichten Alulenker mit neuem Vorbau auf den Markt).
Jetzt lass ich es aber. Da wir uns scheinbar auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt haben, wirst Du auch diesem Post irgendwas finden was Dir nicht passt.

@Fränki: Ein Stereo ist für Downhill gänzlich ungeeignet?????
Uphill, XC und das Flachland sind auch nicht gerade die Stärke des Stereo. Definierst Du AM als Bike das gar nix kann? Denke es ist eher ein das vieles ein bisschen kann. Und derade Downhill ist die Stärke des Stereo (in den Grenzen eines AM).


----------



## maybrik (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute


Mein neues Leihbike bis mein Fritzz kommt. Ist auch sehr nett




und noch die Pedalfrage






Grüsse


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Juni 2009)

schon pervers, leute warten monate auf ihre stereos und du bekommst eins als leihbike


----------



## schrader999 (6. Juni 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> schon pervers, leute warten monate auf ihre stereos und du bekommst eins als leihbike



gleicher Gedanke. 

Die auf ein Sting warten bekommen ein Frizz als Leihbike??????


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Juni 2009)

so wirds wohl sein. cube hat echt nen lattenschuss. da stimmt in deren logistik so einiges nicht. jeder normale betrieb wäre pleite bei so einem umgang mit dem kunden. cube scheint es sich aber erlauben zu können. weiss nur eins dass das mein letztes sein wird.


----------



## schrader999 (6. Juni 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nur Handybilder. Dreckig ist es auch und umgebaut ist es auch schon...
> 
> 
> 
> limitierte Sonderserie:



Noch ein Detail: Waren bei Deiner R1 die Schrauben schon rot, oder hast Du getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (6. Juni 2009)

Ne bei der r1 sind die SChrauben eh rot.


----------



## schrader999 (6. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Ne bei der r1 sind die SChrauben eh rot.



Bei meiner eben nicht, siehe Fotos links.


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar nur n kleines Detail aber wenn mir mal ehrlich sind ist ja gerad das der Grund um das R1 zum kaufen also in der Summe. Also die roten Alu-Schrauben gehören defenitiv zur R1 dazu siehe Cube Page oder auch so Verkaufsangebote von der R1 da hat die R1 immer rote Schrauben und es wird sogar erwähnt das die noch ein paar ml gramm spaaren von daher Tauschen lassen würd ich sagen. Auf sowas kann aber auch echt mal der Händler achten...nene wenn man nich alles selber macht.

ps. da muss ich ja doch nochmal meine Liste erweitern an dingen die ich beiim abholen beachten muss. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. Juni 2009)

Nagut Könnte aber auch daran liegen das du die Rote hast und das da wegen dem Kontrast die Schrauben schwarz sind ich hab zumindest bis jetzt auch nur die schwarze, blaue und weisse R1 mit roten schrauben gesehen ausser auf der Cube page das Elite Hpt das hat rote schrauben am besten du fragst mal cube oder dein händler ob da wieder was falsch gelaufen ist.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Fränki__ (6. Juni 2009)

Laut Cube Katalog und HP sind beim The One die Bremssatteladapter auch rot eloxiert.
In der Realität sind leider auch nur die schwarzen Standardteile verbaut  - Cube behält sich eben Farbänderungen vor. Steht angeblich sogar im Katalog, aber wo


----------



## coastalwolf (6. Juni 2009)

War gestern bei meinem Händer. Er hat mir zum Thema Midseason-Modelle erzählt, dass es dass Stereo nur mit einer Hayes-Bremse geben wird. Ich glaube die Stroker. 
Für ihn ist das Angebot, genauso wie aus meiner Sicht, vollkommen inakzeptabel, da die Hayes nicht konkurrenzfähig sind. Er wird verständlicherweise keines bestellen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (6. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Nagut Könnte aber auch daran liegen das du die Rote hast und das da wegen dem Kontrast die Schrauben schwarz sind ich hab zumindest bis jetzt auch nur die schwarze, blaue und weisse R1 mit roten schrauben gesehen ausser auf der Cube page das Elite Hpt das hat rote schrauben am besten du fragst mal cube oder dein händler ob da wieder was falsch gelaufen ist.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Ist tatsächlich nur ein Detail und ich nehme auch an, dass man für das schwarze Bike auch schwarze Schrauben dran  gemacht hat. Es geht ja eh nur um sehr wenige, der Rest ist eh Silber, auch an der Bremse, aber interessiert hätte es mich schon, da ich die roten ganz nett finde.

Hat hier sonst keiner ein schwarzes Srereo R1???? Welche Schrauben habt ihr dran???


----------



## JuergenM. (6. Juni 2009)

So, das Mädl is da. Dann woll ma se mal Vorführen 







Geht das nicht einfacher als jedesmal kopieren - einfügen und dann nen paar kürzel löschen?


----------



## flyingstereo (6. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Noch ein Detail: Waren bei Deiner R1 die Schrauben schon rot, oder hast Du getauscht?


Wie schon geschrieben wurde waren die dran. Die Qualität ist aber nicht so berauschend. Ich schätze mal noch 2-3 mal auf- und zuschrauben und der Torx hat sich aufgelöst. Werde die aber wohl eh gegen Schrauben mit Innensechskant tauschen da ich den Torx äußerst unpraktisch finde weil er an keinem Tool dran ist...


----------



## maybrik (6. Juni 2009)

Janus1972: 
schon pervers, leute warten monate auf ihre stereos und du bekommst eins als leihbike 


schrader999

gleicher Gedanke. 

Die auf ein Sting warten bekommen ein Frizz als Leihbike?????? 

Janus1972
so wirds wohl sein. cube hat echt nen lattenschuss. da stimmt in deren logistik so einiges nicht. jeder normale betrieb wäre pleite bei so einem umgang mit dem kunden. cube scheint es sich aber erlauben zu können. weiss nur eins dass das mein letztes sein wird. 


Hi Leute

Was stört euch da so (wobei irgendwie kann ich euch verstehen)
Ist das Testbike von meinem Händler jetzt(hat also nicht viel mit cube zu tun, sondern mit einem super Händler), der sich damit einverstanden erklärt und das kommt mir zugute.
Wobei ich muss ja auch noch auf mein bike warten und davon gibts noch gar keines, nicht so wie bei den stereos da gibt es wenigstens schon ein paar.

Grüsse


----------



## schrader999 (6. Juni 2009)

@maybrick: Klar schon ok für dich, wobei Du bestimmt auch lieber schon dein Frizz hättest. Gratuliere zum Händler. Aber für die Stereo-Geschädigten natürlich schon ein Schlag. Dein Trostpflaster wäre deren Hauptgewinn.


----------



## maybrik (7. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> @maybrick: Klar schon ok für dich, wobei Du bestimmt auch lieber schon dein Frizz hättest. Gratuliere zum Händler. Aber für die Stereo-Geschädigten natürlich schon ein Schlag. Dein Trostpflaster wäre deren Hauptgewinn.


 
Hi

Ist sicher kein Trostplaster da das bike super is aber natürlich hätte ich lieber mein Fritzz und möchte euch damit nicht ärgern. 
Ich seh euch gar nicht so als Stereo-Geschädigte sondern eher uns alle als Cube Lieferverzug Entwicklungs-Geschädigte und das betrifft eigendlich alle, egal ob sting, stereo oder fritzz.
Leider bringt es cube jahr für jahr nicht auf die Reihe ihre Fangemeinde in Sachen Lieferung nicht zu enttäuschen aber die bikes sind es wert.


Grüsse


----------



## topof (7. Juni 2009)

...so jetzt nicht direkt zu den letzten comments passend.. 2 bilder von meinem neuerwerb, inkls. leichtem tisso tuning am kettenblatt und den schaltröllchen, leider handy aufnahmen...


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

@maybrik Ich denke du hast das richtig auf dem Punkt gebracht denn wir sitzt schließlich alle im selben Boot. 

@JuergenM Echt schön hoffe du wirst viel spass damit haben Die Marta hät ich aber in weiss genommen bzw. die R1 gelassen aber das liegt ja wie immer im Auge des Betrachters nech. Aber aufjedenfall schön das ganze. Wünsch dir immer ne Handbreit Luft unterm Reifen.

@topof du bist aber och son kleiner Detailverliebter oder? Aufjedenfall ne Lohnender Neuerwerb würd ich sagen steht jedenfalls gut im schuh das kleine Luder.

@schrader999 schau mal hier das is nochjemand mit nem schwarzes R1 fallst das noch nicht kennst ist bei ihm genauso also scheint wohl doch richtig zu sein.

Gruz<schlicki


----------



## skiffletiger (7. Juni 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> War gestern bei meinem Händer. Er hat mir zum Thema Midseason-Modelle erzählt, dass es dass Stereo nur mit einer Hayes-Bremse geben wird. Ich glaube die Stroker.
> Für ihn ist das Angebot, genauso wie aus meiner Sicht, vollkommen inakzeptabel, da die Hayes nicht konkurrenzfähig sind. Er wird verständlicherweise keines bestellen.
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Chris, 
das kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen, denn ich habe bei meinem Händler definitiv ein STEREO MidSeason "the One" bestellt (CUBE-Artikelnummer: 992009) und die Bestellung wurde von Cube bereits so bestätigt. 
Liefertermin ist die letzte Juni-Woche.

Da würde ich bei Deinem Händler nochmals nachhaken.

LG
Reimar


----------



## schrader999 (7. Juni 2009)

skiffletiger schrieb:


> Chris,
> das kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen, denn ich habe bei meinem Händler definitiv ein STEREO MidSeason "the One" bestellt (CUBE-Artikelnummer: 992009) und die Bestellung wurde von Cube bereits so bestätigt.
> Liefertermin ist die letzte Juni-Woche.
> 
> ...



Muss jetzt blöd fragen? Was ist denn ein Mid-Season? (Ausser dass es Mid-Season bestellt wird?

Ok: Cube bietet Mitte der Saison eines mit Hayes an, versteh ich.

Aber was ist an einem "The One" denn Mid-Season? irgendwas anderes umgebaut? Der Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topof (7. Juni 2009)

@schlickjump3r: jo, ich mag so bissl farbe hier und da. die cubes sind ja meist schon sehr edel deswegen habe ich es unter anderem auch gekauft und mache nur kleine änderungen dran. leider habe ich vor lauter kaufgier ein 20" gekauft, ist etwas grenzwertig für mich vielleicht (1,78m)... hmmm


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

@kiffletiger genau ich würd mich auch mal für die Ausstattung des Midsession The one und Preis interessieren meistens sind mid session ja etwas billiger und mit leicht veränderter Ausstattung. Wenn man Ende Juni ein Midsession bike bekäme zu geringeren Preis aber die Anfangs bestellten Stereos noch nichmal angeliefert sind wäre das von cube in schlag in die Fr..e an uns Kunden.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

Das ja nich so gut wenn du mit der 20er größe nich so klar kommst ich wunder mich auch immer wieder wie n bekannter von mir mit seinem 20er 08 Stereo klar kommt bei 176er Größe. Wenn du garnich klarkommst würd ich an deiner stelle nochmal zum Händler gehen und fragen ob dus tauschen kannst denn eins is klar auch wenn du kaufgeil warst ist der Händler immer noch dafür zuständig dir das richtige bike in der richtigen Größe zu empfehlen. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (7. Juni 2009)

topof schrieb:


> @schlickjump3r: jo, ich mag so bissl farbe hier und da. die cubes sind ja meist schon sehr edel deswegen habe ich es unter anderem auch gekauft und mache nur kleine änderungen dran. leider habe ich vor lauter kaufgier ein 20" gekauft, ist etwas grenzwertig für mich vielleicht (1,78m)... hmmm



Vielleicht zu deinem Trost:

Bin 1,77/1,78 und hab das 18". Fühl mich jetzt zwar wohl drauf, aber erst nachdem ich Vorbau stark verlängert hab und der Sattel relativ weit nach hinten verschoben wurde. Denke mit unserer Grösse kann man wohl gerade beide fahren. (Die Schrittlänge mal aussen vor).


----------



## topof (7. Juni 2009)

...hmm bin gerad gefahren.. naja. händler war nicht schuld - sondern meine gier und die knappheit des "guts" in unserem sozialistischen einheitsstaat ;-) ich denke, ich werde vielleicht doch auf 18" gehen, vielleicht tausche ich das bike, wenns jemand nimmt.



schrader999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu deinem Trost:
> 
> Bin 1,77/1,78 und hab das 18". Fühl mich jetzt zwar wohl drauf, aber erst nachdem ich Vorbau stark verlängert hab und der Sattel relativ weit nach hinten verschoben wurde. Denke mit unserer Grösse kann man wohl gerade beide fahren. (Die Schrittlänge mal aussen vor).


----------



## schrader999 (7. Juni 2009)

topof schrieb:


> ...hmm bin gerad gefahren.. naja. händler war nicht schuld - sondern meine gier und die knappheit des "guts" in unserem sozialistischen einheitsstaat ;-) ich denke, ich werde vielleicht doch auf 18" gehen, vielleicht tausche ich das bike, wenns jemand nimmt.



Ja klar musst ja glücklich werden damit. Aber pass auf, wenn Du ein 18" bekommst, dass ne mind. 400mm Sattelstütze drin ist (Cube variiert scheinbar), die wirst Du brauchen, und probier ruhig mal nen anderen Vorbau aus. 139 er Vorbauten sollte ein guter Händler ja dahaben.


----------



## topof (7. Juni 2009)

...ja nen kürzeren vorbau habe ich bereits dran... habe ja auch ein 18" zur auswahl gehabt. aber das war das sting in der k18 ausstattung und ich finde die kann nix imer vergleich zur The One... ganz schöner unterschied, hauptsächlich die schaltung/shifter, bremsen...



schrader999 schrieb:


> Ja klar musst ja glücklich werden damit. Aber pass auf, wenn Du ein 18" bekommst, dass ne mind. 400mm Sattelstütze drin ist (Cube variiert scheinbar), die wirst Du brauchen, und probier ruhig mal nen anderen Vorbau aus. 139 er Vorbauten sollte ein guter Händler ja dahaben.


----------



## skiffletiger (7. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @kiffletiger genau ich würd mich auch mal für die Ausstattung des Midsession The one und Preis interessieren meistens sind mid session ja etwas billiger und mit leicht veränderter Ausstattung. Wenn man Ende Juni ein Midsession bike bekäme zu geringeren Preis aber die Anfangs bestellten Stereos noch nichmal angeliefert sind wäre das von cube in schlag in die Fr..e an uns Kunden.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



ok, ich füge mal die komplette original Ausstattungsliste (von Cube) für das Stereo MidSeason 2009 bei. Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler und habe von Ihm die Info erhalten, dass Cube die Lieferung meines bestellten Stereo zu Ende Juni zugesagt hatte. Preis laut Liste liegt bei 2600.
Verfügbar ist es ausschliesslich in schwarz, keine andere Farbe ist möglich !!

Was ich im letztendlich zahle, wird sich noch herausstellen.

Hoffe der Scann im Anhang ist allgemein lesbar....


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

@skiffletiger Danke danke für deine Mühe Scan kann man gut lesen also kann man sagen das das Midsession the one die gleich ausstattung hat wie das normlo the one bis auf die Forke, den Sattel und die Laufräder? Da schätz ich mal das das andere sind hab sie jetzt auf der Liste nicht gesehen. Das ganze ist dann rund 200 steine günstiger naja muss man halt gucken wer sich fürs the one noch interessiert ob sich der Aufpreis für die felgen und Forke lohnt. So gesehen n gutes Angebot aber trotzdem komisch das Cube die Midsession bikes raushaut und nochnichmal die session bikes auf reihe bekommt. Alels sehr Fragwürdig meiner meinung nach. Trotzdem viel glück bei deinen Anvesierten Liefertermin.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (7. Juni 2009)

Fahr selbst das 2009er Stereo 18".

Bin 182 cm. Und es ist perfekt.
Bergauf kann man gut pedalieren und Kraft auf die Pedale ausüben.
Bergab super beherrschbar + gute Kontrolle.

Würde dir auch empfehlen das 20" umzutauschen, falls möglich. Wäre zu oversized.


----------



## captain_j (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habe bei meinem the One noch das Problem das die hintere Bremssscheibe ziemlich schleift. Ich meine ein gelegentliches dezentes Schleifen ist eh normal und kommt immer wieder vor, aber wenn ich mein Hinterrad andrehe, macht das schon ziemlich wilde Geräusche. Klar es könnte auch an den vieldiskutieren Laufrädern liegen, aber ein bisschen muss man das doch wohl in den Griff bekommen?

... kann ich da selbst noch etwas einstellen? was kann man sonst noch tun? jemand eine Idee?

dankeschön...


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juni 2009)

muss mal doof fragen welche die vieldiskutieren lrs sind. habe nen 09er custombau und fahre alte hfx 9. die schleifen gar nicht. habe von cube nen dt 1600pw lrs dazubekommen. wiege 83 kg und die teile laufen super.


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2009)

bei meinem k18 schleift es in kurven und auch manchmal beim schnellen antritt.(ich mag es nicht mal schleifen nennen es ist eher so als wenn die Bremsscheibe vor die bremse knallt und einen klirrenden ton macht) Allerdings bei einem Kampfgewicht von 92kg  (mit Rucksack sogar noch etwas mehr) Das soll bei mir aber angeblich normal sein. Beunruhigt bin ich deswegen jedenfalls nicht. 

Aber beim normalen fahren schleift da nichts.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juni 2009)

@zekai hast gestern was verpasst


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Juni 2009)

@Janus1972 Hi würd mal gern wissen wie du mit den Acid klar kommst hab sie ja auch für mein stereo vorgesehen nur bin ich neuling in sachen Klickies und wäre mal auf ein Urteil von dir gespannt wie gut man damit klar kommt. Also was ein und ausstieg angeht und überhaupt die funktion und der Allgeimeine Gebrauch.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juni 2009)

hatte vorher eggbeater, daher war es für mich keine umstellung. rasten super ein und aus. nicht zu feste und nicht zu locker. für nen anfänger auf jeden fall geeignet, weil du immer noch die plattform hast wenn du mal nicht sofort in die klickis kommst. kannste nix mit verkehrt machen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Juni 2009)

Ok, klasse da lag ich ja dann genau richtig mit meiner Kaufentscheidung wollte mir erst die Candy oder Eggbeater holen.. dann aber doch bei den acid hängen geblieben zum einen weil ich sie recht günstig bekommen hab und zum anderen wegen der größeren Plattform gegenüber der candy.

Thx<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (8. Juni 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem the One noch das Problem das die hintere Bremssscheibe ziemlich schleift. Ich meine ein gelegentliches dezentes Schleifen ist eh normal und kommt immer wieder vor, aber wenn ich mein Hinterrad andrehe, macht das schon ziemlich wilde Geräusche. Klar es könnte auch an den vieldiskutieren Laufrädern liegen, aber ein bisschen muss man das doch wohl in den Griff bekommen?
> 
> ... kann ich da selbst noch etwas einstellen? was kann man sonst noch tun? jemand eine Idee?
> 
> dankeschön...



Eine Möglichkeit ist, Du schraubst die Befestigung (2 Imbus) von Bremse an Adapter lose und bremst moderat-fest. Bei angezogenen Bremsen ziehst Du dann die Schrauben fest (Drehmoment). Vorher aber unbedingt prüfen, ob die Scheibe sauber läuft (siehste am besten, wenn Du das Rad drehst und den Abstand zu den Kolben anschaust). Das ganze sollte deine Bremse zur Scheibe zentrieren und damit maximalen Abstand ergeben. ABER: Wenn die Kolben nicht ganz gleichmässig zurückgehen, dann hilft das ganze nix und es wird evtl sogar schlimmer, dann musste manuell ran. Habe ich bei 3 meiner 4 Bremsen gemacht. Die ersten 3 super, bei der vierten hab ich geflucht und war froh sie wieder in die alte Position zurückzubekommen.

Keine schwere Operation, aber evtl Patient tot (aber wiederbelebbar).


----------



## schrader999 (8. Juni 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> bei meinem k18 schleift es in kurven und auch manchmal beim schnellen antritt.(ich mag es nicht mal schleifen nennen es ist eher so als wenn die Bremsscheibe vor die bremse knallt und einen klirrenden ton macht) Allerdings bei einem Kampfgewicht von 92kg  (mit Rucksack sogar noch etwas mehr) Das soll bei mir aber angeblich normal sein. Beunruhigt bin ich deswegen jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Aber beim normalen fahren schleift da nichts.



Solltest Du deshalb abnehmen wollen  spar es Dir, meine Freundin mit 55kg fährt auch mit einem schönen Bremsenklirren durch die Landschaft.


----------



## schobbeschorle (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Rad klirrt auch, aber mir ists mittlerweile wurschd. Denke nicht dass es langsamer macht.


----------



## andy20gg (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab mal mein "The One" so richtig dreckig gemacht 
das Muddy Board könnt ihr euch definitiv Sparen :-(

Gruß
andy


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt blöd fragen? Was ist denn ein Mid-Season? (Ausser dass es Mid-Season bestellt wird?
> 
> Ok: Cube bietet Mitte der Saison eines mit Hayes an, versteh ich.
> 
> Aber was ist an einem "The One" denn Mid-Season? irgendwas anderes umgebaut? Der Preis?



Sehe ich genauso wie schrader999. Was soll an einem "The one" Midseason sein. Wird halt ein bisschen später geliefert.

Scheinbar gibts aber keine Formula Bremsen mehr und deshalb und aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach dem Stereo muss Cube eben fürs richtige Midseason mit geänderter Ausstattung auf eine Hayes zurückgreifen.

Bisher hatte mein Händler eigentlich immer korrekte Informationen. Selbst der Liefertermin vom R1 Carbon hat gestimmt.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juni 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wird halt ein bisschen später geliefert.



der war gut


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juni 2009)

andy20gg schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal mein "The One" so richtig dreckig gemacht
> das Muddy Board könnt ihr euch definitiv Sparen :-(
> ...



hatte das sch.. teil bei meinem sting schon abgemacht. das lohnt sich definitv nicht


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2009)

dann spar ich mir mal die 40 oder 50â¬ 
Danke fÃ¼r den hinweis wollte es erst bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juni 2009)

lass es, lohnt sich wirklich nicht. bin den winter mit dem sting gefahren, hat dem dämpfer nix ausgemacht.


----------



## schrader999 (9. Juni 2009)

Wobei man zur Ehrenrettung des 2009er Mud-Guards zumindest sagen muss, dass er im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen unaufälliger ist und nicht wie selbstgebaut wirkt. Ich finde er versaut die Optik des Rades nicht, wie das 2008er Modell.


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2009)

aber ein mud guard ist, wenn ich die englische bedeutung richtig erfasst habe, nun mal dazu da irgendwas 
vor dreck zu schuetzen. wenn er das nicht tut, ist er murks, da kann er so schoen sein wie er will.

und nein ich erwaehne jetzt nicht, dass ich die schlauchloesung immer noch besser finde......


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juni 2009)

hält den dreck ja auch ab aber nicht in dem umfang den man erwarten könnte. 

wenn jemand jemanden kennt oder jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt der ne RS REBA SL 2005 in silber disc only mit u-turn sucht einfach ne pm schicken. ist top i o passte aber nicht mehr zum stereo.


----------



## schrader999 (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn es nicht zu schlammig ist tut er schon seine Dienste. War heute unterwegs und der Dämfer sieht gut aus, das Rad ist dreckig, halt nicht bis zur Unkenntlichkeit. Aber die Schlauchlösung ist vermutlich wirklich die effektivste.


----------



## schrader999 (9. Juni 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie schrader999. Was soll an einem "The one" Midseason sein. Wird halt ein bisschen später geliefert.
> 
> Scheinbar gibts aber keine Formula Bremsen mehr und deshalb und aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nach dem Stereo muss Cube eben fürs richtige Midseason mit geänderter Ausstattung auf eine Hayes zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...



The OneMidseason hat doch noch ein paar andere Sachen, z.B. ne Alu-Stützeund keine QR15 wegen der anderen Gabel (?). Laufradsatz ist aber gleich. Gabel und Sattel wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> The OneMidseason hat doch noch ein paar andere Sachen, z.B. ne Alu-Stützeund .....


ist eh gescheiter. das verkratzen bei der carbon-p6 beim kleinsten staeubchen nervt mich  gewaltig.


----------



## schrader999 (10. Juni 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> ist eh gescheiter. das verkratzen bei der carbon-p6 beim kleinsten staeubchen nervt mich  gewaltig.



Brauchst gar kein Stäubchen, da langt schon die Montagepaste, die bei der Carbonstütze ja dran sein sollte, um Klemmkräfte reduzieren zu können.


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Juni 2009)

Nabend! Mädels! Sagt mal bin ich jetzt doch der einzige der hier noch auf sein Drahtesel wartet komm mir ja fast vor wie beim sportunterricht wo man als letzter aufgerufen wird

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EOS (13. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Nabend! Mädels! Sagt mal bin ich jetzt doch der einzige der hier noch auf sein Drahtesel wartet komm mir ja fast vor wie beim sportunterricht wo man als letzter aufgerufen wird
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 
nein, ich warte auch immer noch 
Meinem Händler hat man gesagt, es dauert noch 2-4 Wochen.
Langsam wird das mit meinem Urlaub eng. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich bestell ein Bike im September und im nächsten Jahr Juni hab ich es immer noch nicht.
Die von Cube soll'n sich mal was einfallen lassen!

EOS


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. Juni 2009)

Auch ich warte immer noch. Mein Händler sagte mir  am 1.6. nach direktem Telefonat  mit Cube , ( ich habe mitgehört !!! ) es dauert noch 7 - 10 Tage. Aber auch diese Zeit ist wieder einmal verstrichen.
Mehr als ärgerlich ist, dass man diese Aussage schon im April bekommen hat. Ich verstehe diese Firmenpolitik einfach nicht mehr.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt auch wenn sich das jetzt doof anhört:d aber geteieltes leid ist halbes Leid:d Das mit dem am september bestellten bike kann ja aber so auch nicht sehen es war ja leider von vorn herein klar das die bikes nich vor März kommen. Problem is nur das jetzt immer noch zu viele auf ihre bikes warten und man jedesmal das gleiche zu hören bekommt es dauert noch 1 woche bzw in 1 woche könne man genauer sagen wie lange es noch dauert fakt ist das die selber nich wissen wann der Beschichter Rockenstein mit den Rahmen kommt. Trauig aber war. Mir für mein Teil bleibt leider nix anderes übrig als zu warten und zu hoffen das es nimmer lange dauert denn stornieren werd ich nichmehr nach so langer wartezeit denn A. gibt es für mich keine vergleichbares bike was so nett ausschaut zum diesem preis . und b hätt ich die befürchtung bei nem anderen Hersteller wieder ewig warten zu müssen. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## ssirius (13. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Mir für mein Teil bleibt leider nix anderes übrig als zu warten und zu hoffen das es nimmer lange dauert denn stornieren werd ich nichmehr nach so langer wartezeit denn A. gibt es für mich keine vergleichbares bike was so nett ausschaut zum diesem preis . und b hätt ich die befürchtung bei nem anderen Hersteller wieder ewig warten zu müssen.
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Stornieren würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht mehr. Es ist wie du selbst sagst, bestellst du woanders kann dir das Gleiche passieren und du hast deine Nerven letztlich für nichts aufgerieben. Da musst du jetzt durch. 

Ich habe gestern einen Spontankauf gemacht und mir das Stereo R1 Carbon in Black Anodized gekauft. Dabei habe ich zwar mein Budget etwas überschritten, aber naja, man kauft ja nicht alle Tage ein MTB, zumindest ich nicht. Man kann ja auch mal Glück haben. 

Ins Stereo hatte ich mich in dem Moment "verguckt" als ich es bei einem anderen Händler (allerdings in der falschen Grösse) im Schaufenster stehen sah. Liebe auf den ersten Blick sozusagen.  

Leider war auch in der weiteren Umgebung bei keinem Händler eines aufzutreiben. Hab mich aus dem Grund leicht umorientiert und nach einem AMS 125 umgesehen. Fast hätte ich ein AMS 125 XT aus 2008 gekauft. "Fast" deshalb, weil mir der Preis dafür noch zu hoch war und der Händler mit unsauberen Mitteln gearbeitet hat. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Im Nachhinein sag ich ...Glück gehabt, sonst wäre ich nicht zu meinem Stereo R1 Carbon gekommen. Dazu noch zu einem mMn guten Preis.

Also, das Warten lohnt sich wirklich und entschädigt für vieles. Das Teil ist der Hammer, sowohl die Optik als auch die Technik. 


Gruss
ssirius


----------



## Fränki__ (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir heute beim Biken auch meine Gedanken zur Liefersituation gemacht, obwohl ich ja nicht mehr davon betroffen bin. Ihr seht ich bin mental bei euch 

Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht das der "schwarze Peter" vielleicht nicht bei Cube steckt sondern bei den Zulieferern, wie Shimano oder vielleicht Syntace???

Und Cube sich selbst , um bestehende Geschäftsbeziehungen zu schonen, in die Verantwortung nimmt?

Ich komme auf diese Idee aus einfachem Grund. Zwei Tage nach dem ich mein Stereo abgeholt habe, haben wir für meine bessere Hälfte ein '09er AMS 125 XT gekauft.
Nun haben wir für dieses Radl beim Händler einen Syntace Vector DH Lenker geordert, damit meine Holde aufrechter auf dem Rad sitzt - operierter Bandscheibenvorfall lässt grüßen.
Dieser Lenker hat nun eine Lieferzeit von 6-8 Wochen 

Ich gleich beim Onlinehändler meines Vertrauens vorbeigesurft - das gleiche Lied, auch hier wahnsinns Lieferzeiten.
Auch wird die Carbonsattelstütze von Syntace "extra" für Cube gefertigt.
Im Syntace Katalog gibt es nämlich nur eine 480mm lange P6 in 34,9mm Durchmesser.
Und die im Stereo the One hat 400mm Länge.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß - auch wenn der nicht sonderlich tröstlich ist für die restlichen wartenden.

Bei meinem Händler stehen mittlerweile *zwei* Stereo K18 in weiß und 18" .


----------



## ssirius (13. Juni 2009)

Im Fall Cube glaub ich schon, dass die Ursache bei denen selbst zu suchen ist. Ich vermute mal es sind mehrere Faktoren, die da aufeinander treffen. Einmal die erhöhte Nachfrage, 30% mehr als 2008 und dann noch die Probleme mit der Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung. Wenns das nächste Jahr wieder diesselbe Situation gibt, dann sollten die mal mit ihrem Disponenten reden.  Das trifft aber noch viel mehr auf Canyon zu. 

Normalerweise beliefern Zulieferer zuerst die Erstauslieferer und dann erst den Aftermarket. Aber was ist in der Branche schon normal. 
Ich hatte mich, bevor ich das Stereo gesehen habe, bei Votec genauer informiert. Da war zu keiner Zeit die Rede von Wartezeiten auf Zulieferteilen. Dort dauert es ca. 6-8 Wochen bis das Bike zusammengebaut u. ausgeliefert ist.
Immerhin ist Votec so fair, dass dort, sobald die Lieferzeit 8 Wochen überschreitet, das jeweilige Modell nicht mehr zur Bestellung freigegeben wird. Das finde ich in Ordnung.  

Hier mal Bilder von meinem neuen Stereo R1 Carbon: (im Fotoalbum sind noch ein paar mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (13. Juni 2009)

Hi 

Hier mal was dreckiges












Grüsse


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Juni 2009)

@Fränki Also ich glaube auch das es auf jedenfall mehrere Faktoren gibt die diese langen lieferzeiten verursachen zum einen halt die anfänglichen probs mit den Rahmen Toleranzen dann die Probleme mit der Beschichtung und noch obendrein das der Beschichter Rockenstein ohnehin nich hinterher kommt mit der Produktion evlt. auf grund der hohen Nachfrage wer weiss. Und dann eben noch evlt. die Parts wobei. Ich mit cube schon mehrmals persönlich gesprochen hatte und direkt auf ein Problem bei der Teilezulieferung angesprochen habe daraufhin wurde immer gleich gesagt das sowas nicht von cube komuniziert wird kann sich jeder sein teil bei denken und das es einzig und allein am Beschichter liegt die nur eine Hand voll rahmen am Tag schaffen zu beschichten und somit nur sehr zäh die Rahmen wieder zurückkommen. Aber fakt ist eben auch das die Interne so externe Kommunikation bei cube voll fürn einmer zu seinen scheint.

@maybrik was für'n schönes kleines dreckiges stück:d so hat ein MTB auszusehen.. wahrscheinlich aber nie meins weil a. ungewiss obs jemals kommt und b. wenn kommt naja was soll ich sagen bin dolle putzgeil. 

@ssirius is ja goldig bis glaube der erste der ein kleines stereo beim schlüpfen beobachten und aufnehem konnte die sind doch sonst so scheu^^. Ne krasses ding ich will auch menno. 

ps> @ssirius <insider> türlich werd ich berichtet is ja wohl klar wah!


<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juni 2009)

@schlick halt durch. das ding ist so ein geiles spassgerät. hab ja den direkten vergleich zum sting. ist so als ob du paris dakar mit nem golf syncro fährst und dann mit nem hochgezüchteten tarek oder wie dieses vw dinges heisst.


----------



## Fränki__ (14. Juni 2009)

Servus - bin eben von 'ner Tour zurück - ich sag nur eins 

ABER.....
Ich habe bei den letzten Anstiegen ein immer aufdringlicheres, nervendes knakcken gehört und es war definitiv nicht die Kettenführung, Schaltung oder die Sattelstütze. Hört sich verschärft nach Hinterbau an 

Und alles nach 500km Laufleistung. Werd die Sache jetzt mit Argusaugen beobachten und weiter berichten!

Hoffentlich verliert sich die Sache wieder sons dreh ich durch, nachdem ja einige von eben diesem Problem berichtet haben.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ein paar Fragen. Der LRS DT Swiss xpw 1600... Ist der nur für Steckachse geeignet oder könnte ich den auch an einem 08er Rahmen mit Gabel ohne Steckachse verbauen?? Auf wie viel Euro schätzt ihr den Wert des LRS?

lg


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

der laufradsatz des 09èr stereo hat hinten die x-12 steckachse, die ist meines wissens breiter. von daher scheiterts schonmal daran. 

je nach dem welches stereo du nimmst, hast du vorne entweder steckachse (fox) oder schnellspanner (rockshox revelation)


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> der laufradsatz des 09èr stereo hat hinten die x-12 steckachse, die ist meines wissens breiter. von daher scheiterts schonmal daran.
> 
> je nach dem welches stereo du nimmst, hast du vorne entweder steckachse (fox) oder schnellspanner (rockshox revelation)



Hmm welchen LRS kann ich den alternativ für das Stereo 08 nehmen, wenns nicht teurer als 200 Euro werden soll?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

kommt auf die gabel an. 
kommt auf dein gewicht an
kommt auf deine gewÃ¼nschte reifenbreite an

bei 200â¬ kannst du evtl mal im bikemarkt gucken, ob da was brauchbare bei ist.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kommt auf die gabel an.
> kommt auf dein gewicht an
> kommt auf deine gewünschte reifenbreite an
> 
> bei 200 kannst du evtl mal im bikemarkt gucken, ob da was brauchbare bei ist.



Marzocchi XC600, Schnellspanneraufnahme
77KG
2,4

Die DT Swiss XRC 180 sollten doch passen, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

hm, ich hab jetzt keine ahnung, aus welchen komponenten DT den laufradsatz zusammenbaut. 
bei 2.4er reifen solltest du zu einer recht breiten felge à la DT 5.1 greifen. (21mm maulweite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm, ich hab jetzt keine ahnung, aus welchen komponenten DT den laufradsatz zusammenbaut.
> bei 2.4er reifen solltest du zu einer recht breiten felge à la DT 5.1 greifen. (21mm maulweite)



Vorderrad und Hinterrad Dt Swiss Nabe industriegelagert (auf Onyx Basis) und gesteckte DT Felge 455


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2009)

Mal nen Update vom Bike für meine Madame:
Laut Händler solles (Stereo WLS 15") in der kommenden Woche gefertigt (ic nehme an endmontiert) werden und dann übernächste Woche in die Auslieferung gehen.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob da was dran ist.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

das ist also der trick^^  

sie sagen es wird gefertigt. dabei fangen die in taiwan gerade erstmal an, die rahmen zusammenzudengeln  und in 2 monaten ists dann fertig...


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2009)

@ ssirius
sehr hübsches Bike. Welche Größe ist es denn und was wiegt es?


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Servus - bin eben von 'ner Tour zurück - ich sag nur eins
> 
> ABER.....
> Ich habe bei den letzten Anstiegen ein immer aufdringlicheres, nervendes knakcken gehört und es war definitiv nicht die Kettenführung, Schaltung oder die Sattelstütze. Hört sich verschärft nach Hinterbau an
> ...



hoffe nicht das es der hinterbau ist. das hatte ich bei meinem 08er sting selbst nach nem kompletten hinterbauwechsel durch cube hatte ich es wieder. darauf hin habe ich meinen vertreag gewandelt und fahr jetzt nen 09er stereo. hab kein bock auf die gleiche sch...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade mit Cube telefoniert und nachgefragt wann denn die Stereo WLS geliefert werden. Ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird? Die Antwort war " auf jeden Fall noch dieses Jahr". Heute gabs die Aussage Auslieferung in der Woche 23/24. Wird es dann nichts weren würde ich am liebsten einen Privatsender einschalten. Bin einfach nur noch wütend und sauer. Die vera...... ihre Kunden doch nur noch.
So, mußte mal sein der Frustablass.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## ssirius (15. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> @ ssirius
> sehr hübsches Bike. Welche Größe ist es denn und was wiegt es?


Danke. Das Teil sieht real noch besser aus als auf Fotos. Es fährt sich auch sehr geschmeidig.

Es ist ein 20" und wiegt mit Pedalen ca. 13,2 kg. Der Wert ist aber mit etwas Vorsicht zu geniessen, da ich nur eine normale Digitale Personenwaage habe, die jedesmal einen anderen Wert anzeigt. Habs 10x gewogen und den Wert gemittelt. 


@ Angsthase 62

Mein Beileid und Respekt für soviel Geduld. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich da solange warten könnte. Das Bike wird aber viel wieder gut machen, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Ich würde jetzt aber am Ball bleiben und nicht stornieren.


----------



## Digiman (15. Juni 2009)

...so, habe heute noch den Fizik Sattel gegen einen SQ-Lab 611 getauscht.
Optik ist jetzt zweitrangig, auf Dauer war mir der Gobi nicht Touren tauglich. Die letzte 72km Tour, konnte ich ab km 60 nur noch stehend fahren...

Noch ne Frage an "Alle":

Da ich ja grundsätzlich an allem immer bissel schrauben muß, denke ich drüber nach das XT Schaltwerk zu tauschen gegen XO bzw XTR... Nicht das ich unzufrieden wäre mit dem XT, aber mich wurmt bissel im Hinterkopf, daß ich nicht von Anfang an das The One XO bekommen habe (wie ich bestellt habe, gabs die Alternative nicht!!!)

Was meint Ihr? Auf X0 umrüsten (Shifter, Schaltwerk, Kassette u. Kette) oder XTR?
...Das es jetzt teurer kommt wie gleich so bestellt, is mir klar. Aber in dem Fall spielt´s keine Rolex  ....
Würde das XO in Rot eloxiert nehmen...(mein Stereo is ein The One in B&W)


Mfg D.


----------



## turbomensch (15. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ABER.....
> Ich habe bei den letzten Anstiegen ein immer aufdringlicheres, nervendes knakcken gehört und es war definitiv nicht die Kettenführung, Schaltung oder die Sattelstütze. Hört sich verschärft nach Hinterbau an
> ....



würd an deiner Stelle mal checken, ob am Hinterbau alle Schrauben noch fest sitzen.. hatte bei meinem Stereo letztes Jahr auch nach 200km einige lockere Schrauben am Hinterbau was auch zu nem knacken geführt hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (15. Juni 2009)

Digiman schrieb:


> ...so, habe heute noch den Fizik Sattel gegen einen SQ-Lab 611 getauscht.
> Optik ist jetzt zweitrangig, auf Dauer war mir der Gobi nicht Touren tauglich. Die letzte 72km Tour, konnte ich ab km 60 nur noch stehend fahren...
> 
> Noch ne Frage an "Alle":
> ...



Also ich bin mit X0 Schaltwerk, Shifter und XTR Umwerfer super zufrieden. Habe leider nur den direkten Vergleich zur 09er XT Kombi Shifter/Schaltwerk und da liegt für mich die X0 um Längen vorn. Laut Theorie liegt das an der bauartbedingten Unempfindlichkeit der X0 gegenüber Seillängung im Vergleich zu Shimano, aber das hab ich noch nicht selber festgestellt (macht aber Sinn, bei 1:1 gegen 1:2).
Viel wichtiger für mich aber ist das Gefühl beim Schalten (wohl vor allem durch die X0 Shifter), speziell beim "Fallenlassen" auf das kleinere Kettenblatt (Umwerfer und Schaltwerk). Hier ist die SRAM super knackig und präzise. Ein kurzer Druck und die Kette hüpft. Die XT ist da sehr schwammig und mit einem weiteren Weg im Vergleich. Sollte die XTR also der XT in dieser Beziehung ähnlich sein, dann X0.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juni 2009)

hm, also ich bin die xtr mal kurz gefahren, ich bleibe lieber bei sram. aber bevor das wieder mal ausartet: das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

ob das elox-rot zu dem stereo rot passt, weiß ich nicht. würde dann eher das normale x.0 nehmen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Juni 2009)

Liefertermin WLS

sorry, meinte WO 25/26

Angsthase 62


----------



## flyingstereo (15. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm, also ich bin die xtr mal kurz gefahren, ich bleibe lieber bei sram. aber bevor das wieder mal ausartet: das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> ob das elox-rot zu dem stereo rot passt, weiß ich nicht. würde dann eher das normale x.0 nehmen.



Zum R1 passt es auf jeden Fall. Bilder gibts in meinem Album oder paar Seiten vorher.
Zum The One könnte die goldene Ausführung auch gut passen weil an der Bremse recht viel gold ist...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Cube telefoniert und nachgefragt wann denn die Stereo WLS geliefert werden. Ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird? Die Antwort war " auf jeden Fall noch dieses Jahr". Heute gabs die Aussage Auslieferung in der Woche 23/24. Wird es dann nichts weren wÃ¼rde ich am liebsten einen Privatsender einschalten. Bin einfach nur noch wÃ¼tend und sauer. Die vera...... ihre Kunden doch nur noch.
> So, muÃte mal sein der Frustablass.
> 
> LG Angsthase 62



Ãhm, anscheinend sind die entweder a) nicht in der Lage nen Kalender abzulesen, sie haben dich b) verarscht oder c) du hast sie falsch verstanden. Denn bei Auslieferung in KW 24/24 sollte das Teil schon bei deinem HÃ¤ndler stehen, wir haben heute KW25 
Wie gesagt, das WLS von meiner Freundin soll angeblich nÃ¤chste Woche ausgeleifert werden.

â¬dit:
Oh, hast schon gesehen. Aber das deckt sich mit der AUssage von unserem HÃ¤ndler.


schrader999 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit X0 Schaltweg, Shifter und XTR Umwerfer super zufrieden. Habe leider nur den direkten Vergleich zur 09er XT Kombi Shifter/Schaltwerk und da liegt fÃ¼r mich die X0 um LÃ¤ngen vorn. Laut Theorie liegt das an der bauartbedingten Unempfindlichkeit der X0 gegenÃ¼ber SeillÃ¤ngung im Vergleich zu Shimano, aber das hab ich noch nicht selber festgestellt (macht aber Sinn, bei 1:1 gegen 1:2).
> Viel wichtiger fÃ¼r mich aber ist das GefÃ¼hl beim Schalten (wohl vor allem durch die X0 Shifter), speziell beim "Fallenlassen" auf das kleinere Kettenblatt (Umwerfer und Schaltwerk). Hier ist die SRAM super knackig und prÃ¤zise. Ein kurzer Druck und die Kette hÃ¼pft. Die XT ist da sehr schwammig und mit einem weiteren Weg im Vergleich. Sollte die XTR also der XT in dieser Beziehung Ã¤hnlich sein, dann X0.



Ich fahr seit letztem Jahr ne (fast) komplette XT an meinem Giant und habe einmal kurz nach Auslieferung nochmal ganz leicht feinjustagen vorgenommen, seitdem nie Porbleme gehabt die sich auf SeilzuglÃ¤ngung zurÃ¼ckfÃ¼hren lieÃen.


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juni 2009)

@angsthase und alle anderen die auf ihr WLS warten:
ich hab die info von meinem händler, der sie aus einer wohl zuverlässigen quelle von cube hat ( er selbst glaubt aber auch erst daran wenn es wirklich im laden steht!!  ): *angeblich* soll es diese woche produziert werden  

mal sehen, ich glaubs auch erst wenns soweit ist. dass wir frauen noch länger warten müssen wie die jungs ist ja echt ne unverschämtheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juni 2009)

> mal sehen, ich glaubs auch erst wenns soweit ist. dass wir frauen noch länger warten müssen wie die jungs ist ja echt ne unverschämtheit



Skandalös^^ also wenn das stimmt das die WLS als letztes dran kommen müsste das ja heißen mein Stereo R1 ist schon gebaut oder wird gerade gebaut bloß das wäre mir neue ich bin immer noch so auf dem stand ende Juni mit großen ? naja ich wünsch uns allen mal noch n quentchen Geduld ich glaub das werd wir noch brauchen

<<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juni 2009)

also als letztes hab ich nicht gesagt! 

laut auslieferunsplan vom oktober 2008!! von cube sollten die wls bereits im februar 2009 geliefert werden. vor den "größeren" stereos 

wir warten einfach


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juni 2009)

Genau bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig ich werd trotzdem morgen mal wieder bei cube anrufen auch wenn ich mir keine definitive aussagen von erhoffe. Aber irgendeine muss denen ja mal wieder aufn keks gehen

<schlicki


----------



## JuergenM. (16. Juni 2009)

Na die Frauen warten länger weil die einfach mehr Geduld haben 

Aber das Warten lohnt, ist echt nen Sahne Schnittchen. Nach den ersten 90km und knapp 3000hm muss ich sagen, dass kleine Luder hat es in sich. Schl... wie der Teufel und ist wirklich Agil, und dass auch noch in 20". Die Lackierung hat aber schon ein paar kleine Macken, fällt aber nur bei genauem hinsehen auf.


----------



## Digiman (16. Juni 2009)

...wegen den Roten Sram Elox-Teilen: Ich hab ja das the One in W&B. Die Bremse ist bei mir kpl. weis, also Hebel sowie Sättel. Die Bremsscheiben hab ich ja schon getauscht gegen die R1 Carbon mit Roter AluSpider.
Ich denk damit kann ich also noch bissel Akzente setzen...Das Auge fährt mit sozusagen 

Habe mal eben auch die Bike 3/09 rausgekramt. das ist ja ein direkter Vergleich aller Schaltgruppen drin. Daher ist mein Entschluss jetzt erstmal fest: Schaltwerk und Shifter kommen XO, Kassette bleibt erstmal XT und wird bei Verschleiß gegen XTR getauscht (Kette ebenfalls -rostfrei!). Kurbel und Umwerfer bleibt erstmal XT - XTR hätte hier ja nur einen Gewichtsvorteil und keine signifikant bessere Schaltperformance...
Meine Emailanfrage für die Teile ging eben schon raus an meinen Händler 

Mfg D.


----------



## Rokkshox (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich wegen der stimmigen Ausstattung, guten P-/L-Verhältnis und auch des guten Testergebnisses
für das *Cube "Stereo K18" in Schwarz *(22 Zoll).
Wegen meines Gewichtes (88 kg bei 1.95 m) wäre es bei der Rock Shox Revelation sinnvoll
wenn die passend zum Hinterrad eine Steckachse hätte.
Ist die "Maxle 20" bereits vorne verbaut bzw. was würde eine Umrüstung mit einer vermutlich notwendigen neuen Vorderradnabe kosten?

Und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen ob man am Vorderrad ohne größere Probleme eine 203er Bremsscheibe montieren kann. 

Da hier bereits die DH-Qualitäten des "Stereo" angesprochen wurden, würde ich noch gerne wissen
ob das Rad moderate Drops und Sprünge (ca. 0.5 m) aushält ohne das Lager, Dämpfer oder Felgen
darunter zu stark leiden müssen.

Alternativ zum *Specialized "Stumpjumper FSR Comp"* und dem *Trek "Fuel Ex 8"* suche ich ein Touren-/AM-Fully
mit genügend Reserven, daß auch eine sportlichere Gangart aushält.

Was ärgerlich ist, daß anscheinend *Schwalbe's "Fat Albert" in 2.4* zu breit für die Federgabel ist
und man das nicht vorher mit dem Prototypen ausgetestet hat. 
Wird die K18-Variante mit 2.25 vorne und 2.4 hinten an den Händler ausgeliefert?
Eventuell wäre die Zwischengröße 2.35 noch eine passsende Alternative ...

Das Auslieferungs- bzw. Informationschaos spricht nicht gerade für einen guten Kundensupport
und hoffentlich lernt Cube mal daraus.
Andere Hersteller mit ähnlich erheblichen Lieferverzögerungen kommen dem Kunden 
wenigstens mit einer finanziellen Entschädigung entgegen.
Zumindest hätte man sich mal hier äußern können, wenn das Forum schon offiziell "betreut" wird
oder das über die Homepage kommunizieren können. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Juni 2009)

also, ich wiege auch um die 85kg und fahre problemlos ne revelation, sogar "nur" mit schnellspanner. weiterhin kannst du vorne ohne probleme ne 203er scheibe fahren.
ich glaube die revelation ist serie mit steckachse. wenn der 2.4 albert nicht passt (fahre vorne 2,25 noby, was super harmoniert mit 2,4 albert hinten), pack vorne nen 2,4 noby rein das passt, hat nen kumpel auch drin.


----------



## Rokkshox (18. Juni 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> also, ich wiege auch um die 85kg und fahre problemlos ne revelation, sogar "nur" mit schnellspanner. weiterhin kannst du vorne ohne probleme ne 203er scheibe fahren.
> ich glaube die revelation ist serie mit steckachse. wenn der 2.4 albert nicht passt (fahre vorne 2,25 noby, was super harmoniert mit 2,4 albert hinten),
> pack vorne nen 2,4 noby rein das passt, hat nen kumpel auch drin.


Schonmal Danke für Infos und Tipps. Leider wird auf der Cube-Seite für die K18-Variante 
nur die hintere Steckachse angegeben und die Maxle Lite (20 mm) gibt's auch mit Schnellspanner:








Wäre natürlich praktisch wenn die Steckachse bei der Revelation  tatsächlich schon verbaut wäre,
auch wenn ich keine Hinweise gefunden habe.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## zeKai (18. Juni 2009)

das k18 hat einen "normalen" was ist das 8mm? Schnellspanner verbaut.


----------



## Rokkshox (18. Juni 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> das k18 hat einen "normalen" was ist das 8mm? Schnellspanner verbaut.


Jo, ich war mir sicher auf einem Bild den Sunringle-Schnellspanner gesehen zu haben
und das ist die übliche 9 mm  Nabenachse - Danke für das Beweisbild.
Da mit der 20 mm Steckachse vermutlich eine neue Vorderradnabe nötig wird, würde mich interessieren was die Umrüstung kostet.
Und dann hätte ich noch gerne ein paar Statements zur Belastbarkeit des Cube "Stereo K18".


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (18. Juni 2009)

die revelation ist so stabil , dass ich nicht weiss ob sich das lohnt. bin von der gabel echt angetan. hatte nen recht guten vergleich da ich vorher ne reba mit schnellspanner hatte. würde mir das mit der umrüstung überlegen und es erstmal so testen. umrüsten kannst du später ja immer noch. fraglich was das dann kostet. denke ne vernüftige "normale nabe wird bei 50 - 80 ocken kosten plus speichen raus und wieder rein und zentrieren, da kannst du dir fast nen komplettes neues vorderrad bestellen.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

der händler bekommt das rad con cube so wie es ist zugeschickt. 

dh alle änderungen musst du selber zahlen. 

neue gabel, neues laufrad. 

wenn du nen netten händler hat, macht er dir nen fairen preis für den umbau. 

ansonsten solltest du es echt mal einfach so probieren. früher gabs auch keine steckachse


----------



## Rokkshox (18. Juni 2009)

Hmm,

die Steckachse vorne als ErgÃ¤nzung zum Hinterbau wÃ¤re schÃ¶n und auch konsequent gewesen.
Zumal die 20er-Achse laut dem Artikel in der MountainBike 3/09 die Steifheit der Federgabel spÃ¼rbar erhÃ¶hen soll
und das bei schwereren Radler bzw. einer hÃ¤rteren Gangart hilft.

Naja, weil die AufrÃ¼stung auf deutlich Ã¼ber 100 â¬ kommen wÃ¼rde und vorher andere Anbauteile 
und ZubehÃ¶r wichtiger sind, werde ich erst mal schauen wie sich die Gabel in der Praxis bewÃ¤hrt
und gegebenfalls spÃ¤ter umrÃ¼sten.
Ich muÃ dazu sagen, daÃ ich bisher nur ein klassisches Hardtail (ohne Federung) gefahren bin
und ich deshalb etwas skeptisch bin.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

du musst auch nicht alles haargenau so machen, wie die bikemagazine es predigen.

die schreiben auch nur gutes, wenn sie ensprechend bezahlt werden...


----------



## EOS (18. Juni 2009)

hallo Jungs,

mein R1 konnte ich heute abholen


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. Juni 2009)

Verhängnissvoll wundervoll!!! Wenigstens sieht man das sich was bewegt wenn auch nur langsam viel spass mit dem messerscharfen teil-

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

dreh das teil bitte noch^^

im fotoalbum etwas weiter rechts unten.


----------



## EOS (18. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dreh das teil bitte noch^^
> 
> im fotoalbum etwas weiter rechts unten.


 
Sorry,

wurde sofort erledigt.

war wohl etwas aufgeregt

EOS


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (22. Juni 2009)

kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen was ihr fÃ¼r das R1 oder XO The One hingelegt habt ? Denke 2800â¬ ist ein guter Preis oder ?


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen was ihr fÃ¼r das R1 oder XO The One hingelegt habt ? Denke 2800â¬ ist ein guter Preis oder ?


Denk schon, hab ich auch fÃ¼rs R1 bezahlt.

Edit:
Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich bei einem anderen HÃ¤ndler in meiner NÃ¤he fÃ¼rs Stereo "The One" 2700 â¬ hÃ¤tte zahlen mÃ¼ssen. GlÃ¼cklicherweise hatte er es aber in meiner GrÃ¶sse nicht da.


----------



## Zaphod1 (23. Juni 2009)

Sind immerhin 15% Nachlass, ich glaube normal sind 10%. 

Denkt ihr die 2010er Fox 32 Talas 150 RLC würde sich gut auf dem Stereo machen, oder hat vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrung damit ? Wäre für mich auch nur interessant wenn der Händler keinen großen Aufpreis zur verbauten 140 RLC verlangt.


----------



## Flowjunkie (23. Juni 2009)

Hab mich bis jetzt ja noch gar nicht gemeldet gehabt, dass mein Stereo tatsächlich noch vor meinem Urlaub vor mir stand!  
Konnte damit dann am 06.06. vollkommen uneingefahren erst an den Gardasee und dann noch in die Dolomiten düsen. Ne bessere Jungfernfahrt als am Lago gibt es nicht! Hab dem Bike dort alles abverlangt, einfach geil!  
Natürlich unter anderen die Klassiker Tremalzo und 601er und dann noch saugeile Singletrails in den Dolomiten. Also, im groben Gelände hält sich das Stereo gut, obwohl man höllisch aufpassen muss mit dem großen Kettenblatt nicht aufzusetzen oder mit den Pedalen irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. Seine wahren Stärken spielt das Stereo aber auf Singletrails aus. Da zieht es mit absoluter Wendigkeit und Lust auf Speed seine Bahnen. 
Wenn ihr euer Stereo mal so richtig auf Singletrails austoben wollt, müsst ihr unbedingt in die Dolomiten ins Grödnertal. Und dort von Wolkenstein aus auf die Seceda-Tour! War auch mal in der Mountainbike 05/09 beschrieben. Ist absolut lohnenswert! Und als Tipp: Übernachten im Hotel Linder, da gibts klasse Essen und gute Tipps vom Juniorchef. 
Das einzige was am Bike jetzt nicht mehr so schön ist, ist die vollkommen zerkratzte Sattelstütze. Ist nur noch ganz oben weiß, sonst eher grau bis schwarz. 
Ne Frage hätte ich auch noch zur Bremse. Zieht wie die Hölle, hält auch extrem lange Abfahrten stand, aber ich hab das Gefühl, ich kann sie zu weit an den Lenker ziehen. 
Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juni 2009)

Tja,

so wie es aussieht, kann man Cube für dieses Jahr abschreiben und demnächst schonmal ein 2010-Modell bestellen. 
Ich war letzte Woche wegen des Cube "Stereo K18" bei einem Händler und hatte schon ein schlechtes Gefühl,
weil ich hier von Cube's Liefer- & Informationschaos gelesen habe. 
O.k., ich war ein wenig optimistisch, daß Cube seine Probleme  mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen hat
und man im Juni noch aktuelle Modelle bestellen kann.
Als ich im Radlager kein einziges Cube-MTB fand, habe ich wegen einer Bestellung einen Angestellten gefragt,
der mir auch nach Nachfrage sagte, daß es bei Cube z.Zt. keine Räder mehr gäbe.
Das betrifft sogar Hardtails bzw. gab es im konkreten Fall 2 Kundenanfragen zum Cube "Reaction".
Am nächsten Tag war ich wegen einer Probefahrt des Specialized "Stumpjumper FSR" nochmal im Laden
und habe einen anderen Angestellten wegen des Cube-Problems gefragt und der hat mir dann mit Daumen und Zeigefinger 
die Länge von Cube's Lagerliste demonstriert - ca. 6 cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keine Ahnung ob die Räder bei Cube streng limitiert sind oder ob bei denen noch die (schlechte) Planwirtschaft herrscht,
die bereits in der DDR nicht funktionierte,aber anscheinend ist das Unternehmen unfähig flexibel auf eine steigende Nachfrage 
zu reagieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da nützen auch tolle Tests nix, wenn es die Räder nur auf dem Papier gibt bzw. die Modelle kaum lieferbar sind.

Jetzt würde mich noch interessieren, ob auch andere User ähnliche Erfahrungen bei Cube-Händler gemacht haben.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## schrader999 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich würd nicht so schnell aufgeben und ein paar Händler abtelefonieren. Manche Bikes stehen noch unverkauft in den Läden, da die Händler ja auch ohne Vorbestellung der Kunden ordern um etwas im Laden stehen zu haben. Manche werden auch vorgeorderte Bikes (aber noch nicht verkauft) auch erst noch in den Laden bekommen, da Cube ja immer noch am ausliefern ist. Mit etwas Glück bekommste dein Bike ja noch und das sogar ohne die Wartezeit der Vorbesteller. 2010er Modell kannste bald bestellen und dir schon mal ein alternatives Hobby bis Mitte 2010 einfallen lassen. Ausser Cube lernt aus den Fehlern und ändert sich 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juni 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht so schnell aufgeben und ein paar Händler abtelefonieren. Manche Bikes stehen noch unverkauft in den Läden,
> da die Händler ja auch ohne Vorbestellung der Kunden ordern um etwas im Laden stehen zu haben.
> Manche werden auch vorgeorderte Bikes (aber noch nicht verkauft) auch erst noch in den Laden bekommen, da Cube ja immer noch am ausliefern ist.
> Mit etwas Glück bekommste dein Bike ja noch und das sogar ohne die Wartezeit der Vorbesteller. 2010er Modell kannste bald bestellen
> und dir schon mal ein alternatives Hobby bis Mitte 2010 einfallen lassen. Ausser Cube lernt aus den Fehlern und ändert sich 100%


Hehe, bei meinem Glück werde ich das "Stereo K18" noch bei einem Händler finden,
aber nicht in meiner Größe (22 "). 
Ansonsten werde ich mir noch ein paar Cube-Händler in meiner Umgebung suchen 
und die ordentlich mit Anrufen nerven. 
Und wenn's Cube (auch) dieses Jahr nicht schaffen sollte, dann haben auch Specialized und Trek schöne Töchter,
die mich nicht so lange warten lassen ... 

Ansonsten Danke für den seelischen Beistand. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## franky_2004 (23. Juni 2009)

Für alle noch auf ihr Stereo Wartenden die kurze Info, dass mir beim Abtelefonieren der Händler mehrfach das von mir gesuchte 20" The One angeboten wurde.

Primär in der schwarzen und zweimal in der weissen Ausführung.

Und was soll ich Euch sagen: Nun ist eines dieser wirklich genialen Bikes das meinige, und wird vor der ersten Tour am WE noch ein wenig individuell verändert.

Verbaut werden ein 2009er Cube Carbon Mud Board, ein Syntace VRO T-Stem in Gr. S, ein Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider, Ergon GA1 Griffe und ein Satz Nobby Nick 2.25.

Ansonsten möchte ich aufgrund meiner in den vergangenen 14 Tagen persönlich gemachten Erfahrungen mit der Fa. CUBE mitteilen, dass ich selten eine derartig offene, nette, qualitativ gute und ehrliche Unterstützung bei der Bikeauswahl u. -suche erfahren habe, wie es die dortigen Mitarbeiter/innen getan haben. Dieses meine ich wirklich mit vollster Überzeugung, als absoluter Endverbraucher. 

Daher auch mein Tip an alle "Stereo-Suchenden": Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf bzw. telefoniert die auf der CUBE-HP platzierten Händler ab - es lohnt sich!!

VG aus Essen
v. (mit nahezu 50 Jahren) alten Franky )


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

franky_2004 schrieb:


> Und was soll ich Euch sagen: Nun ist eines dieser wirklich genialen Bikes das meinige, ...


Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. 
 Hab selbst erst seit kurzer Zeit ein Stereo R1 und bin noch immer hin und weg. Ich habe bisher selten ein Bike mit einer solchen Detailverliebtheit gesehen.   Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig, da sind sogar die beiden Speichen links u. rechts vom Ventil weiss statt wie die anderen schwarz.  Nur so als Beispiel. 



franky_2004 schrieb:


> ... und wird vor der ersten Tour am WE noch ein wenig individuell verändert.
> 
> Verbaut werden ein 2009er Cube Carbon Mud Board, ein Syntace VRO T-Stem in Gr. S, ein Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider, ein paar Ergon GA1 Griffe und ein Satz Nobby Nick 2.25.


Das 2009er Cube Carbon Mud Board will ich auch dran machen. Hat das dein Händler vorrätig oder wo kaufst du es ? Im Internet weis ich leider nicht, obs die aktuelle Ausführung ist.
Hat das mit dem Syntace VRO T-Stem einen bestimmten Grund ?

Bilder Bilder Bilder !  Vor allem auch mit dem Syntace VRO

grüsse


----------



## franky_2004 (23. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, bin ich (trotz ein wenig innerfamiliären Stress mit der Finanzministerin) so richtig stolz auf dieses wirklich tolle Bike.

Und das auch, obwohl ich genau weiss, dass ich es alters- u. leistungsbedingt wahrscheinlich niemals vollkommen ausreizen werde.

Aber das ist egal, denn die von User SSIRIUS genannte Detailverliebtheit ist wirklich genial. So doof es aus dem Munde eines wirklich fortgeschritten alten Mannes klingen mag, aber man(n) kann sich an den vielen Details so richtig satt sehen, und davon träumen wie es wohl wäre, nochmal jung, dynamisch, mit viel mehr Freizeit und diesem Bike ausgestattet zu sein...

Das Mud Board hat mir der Händler, bei dem ich das Bike kaufte, freundlicherweise am nächsten Tag direkt bei Cube bestellt und zugesandt. 

Es schaut wirklich dezent und unauffällig aus.

Die Telefonnummer sende ich Dir am Abend gerne per PN, oder Du schaust auf der CUBE-HP nach der Fa. Klein in Bergisch Gladbach. Der Inhaber Thomas Klein ist absolut sympatisch u. fachlich hervorragend aufgestellt.

Den Syntace VRO hatte ich in der Kombination mit dem Carbon Lowrider bereits vor Jahren an meinem Intense Tracer, und anschliessend ebenfalls an meinem kürzlich verkauften CD-Hardtail. 

Die superbe Funktion, hierbei insbesonders die individuelle Anpassungmöglichkeit und die Verwindungssteifigkeit des Vorbaus, sowie das direkte aber dabei dennoch angenehme Flexverhalten des Carbon Lenkers, überzeugen mich seit Jahren, so dass ich diese Komponenten absolut favorisiere. Dieses sind jedoch meine rein persönlichen (zugebenerweise laienhaften) Eindrücke, daher bitte nicht darüber diskutieren.

Fotos folgen gern am WE, sofern alle Komponenten geliefert, verbaut und "Papas kleiner Schatz" entsprechend bewegt wurde.

Greetz
v. alten Franky


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

Danke Dir. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir die Telefonnr. per PN schicken könntest. Auf der Cube-HP habe ich den Händler leider nicht finden können.

Schreib mir doch auch gleich mal wieviel der Mud Guard gekostet hat.

Und vergiß bitte nicht die Fotos, leider denken da die wenigsten noch dran, wenn sie denn ihr Bike mal haben. 

grüsse


----------



## Cubeist (23. Juni 2009)

So ich hab mir auch ein k18 bestellt 

Angeblich soll ichs in 4 bis 6 Wochen haben...
Wenn ich euch allerdings so höre mach ich mir doch etwas sorgen 
Eins aufzutreiben war ja schon schwer genug aber Cube bekommt wohl doch nochmal welche fertig und da hat mein Händler mir eins von gesichert (hoffe ich)

Ich trau mich ja kaum nochmal zu fragen aber gingen die Lieferprobleme denn von den bei Cube bestellten bikes aus oder hatten die Händler einfach nichts da?!

Bin Ja immernoch von Cube überzeugt, obwohl ich schon arg enttäuscht war dass die mir nach meinem Rahmenbruch beim AMS grade mal die Entscheidung zwischen 16" und 18" offen gelassen haben (meine geliebte rote 17" Variante gabs ja schließlich nichtmehr) Mit ner pro-version wär ich evtl wieder glücklich geworden

Dafür wirds jetzt richtig geil!


----------



## schrader999 (23. Juni 2009)

Cubeist schrieb:


> So ich hab mir auch ein k18 bestellt
> 
> Angeblich soll ichs in 4 bis 6 Wochen haben...
> Wenn ich euch allerdings so höre mach ich mir doch etwas sorgen
> ...



Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt es zu hören: Die Lieferverzögerungen gehen von Cube aus. Auch wenn nach deren Meinung alle anderen Schuld sind. Einige die noch warten haben schon Oktober / November bestellt mit Liefertermin März / April (April April). Viel Glück


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Hehe, bei meinem Glück werde ich das "Stereo K18" noch bei einem Händler finden,
> aber nicht in meiner Größe (22 ").
> Ansonsten werde ich mir noch ein paar Cube-Händler in meiner Umgebung suchen
> und die ordentlich mit Anrufen nerven.
> ...



Das letztjährige Expert fand ich noch interessant, aber die 09er ?  
Ich hatte mir die aktuellen Speci Stumpjumper auch näher angesehen. Aber was die in dieser Saison zu bieten haben, ist mMn ein schlechter Witz. Ich halte die Speci mittlerweile für völlig überteuert. Da muss man schon richtig auf den Speci-Kult abfahren ...


----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Das letztjährige Expert fand ich noch interessant, aber die 09er ?
> Ich hatte mir die aktuellen Speci Stumpjumper auch näher angesehen.
> Aber was die in dieser Saison zu bieten haben,
> ist mMn ein schlechter Witz.
> ...


Naja, das *Specialized "Stumpjumper FSR Comp" *hat im Test sehr gut abgeschnitten
und bei der Probefahrt habe ich mich auf dem Fully gleich wohl bzw. heimisch gefühlt.
Ich kann die Wohlfühl-Geometrie nur bestätigen - mittendrin statt nur darauf. 

Speziell in Schwarz mit den bronzefarbenen Details (Dämpferwippe, Bremshebel, Steuersatz & Griffverschraubung) 
sieht das Rad sehr edel aus - o.k. der Kultfaktor spielt auch eine gewisse Rolle. 

Mag sein, daß das *Cube "Stereo K18"* ein besseres P-/L-Verhältnis hat, aber das nützt nur was in der Theorie,
wenn das Rad in der Praxis bzw. 2009 nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

Bis auf einen Cube-Händler, bei dem ich morgen den Chef anrufen werde, wurde mir gesagt, 
daß es für 2009 keine Räder mehr gibt bzw. nur noch die bereits bestellten Räder ausgeliefert werden.
Mir wurde als Alternative ein *Ghost AMR Plus 7500* empfohlen, daß auch einen guten Eindruck macht:
Komplette XT-Ausstattung, 140 mm Federweg (Fox v/h), mit höhenverstellbarer Talas 
und das Fully hat sehr gut im Test der MB 4/09 abgeschnitten.
Aber vorher werde ich erstmal das *Trek "Fuel Ex 8"* Probe fahren.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. Juni 2009)

Mal ein minupdate in Sachen Stereo Liefersituation und Cube Kundenservice. Habe gestern mit cube telefoniert und mal wieder leider nur ne schwammige Aussage darüber bekomme das in dieser Woche die kleinen Rahmen gebaut werden sollen auf die Frage hin ob mein R1 vieleicht auch mit dabei ist konnte mir das die Dame am Telefon diesesmal wieder nicht beantworten, auch nicht als ich ihr meinem Händler veraten habe konnte sie es nicht.

Mit dieser Aussage erstmal abgefrühstückt hab ich erst mal bei meinem Händler angerufen und ihm gefragt ob er was genaueres weiss. Leider hatte er auch nur die gleiche mal wieder schwammige Aussage von cube bekommen das wieder Rahmen angekommen sind aber er hat nicht erfahren ob meins mit dabei ist deswegen sollte er nochmal zurückgerufen werden das geschah woll nicht. Deshalb hab ich heut nochmal bei cube angerufen und nachgehakt was jetzt nun ist mit meinem Stereo daraufhin fragt mich die Dame diesesmal nur ob ich Händler sei. "ich sagte nein" nannte ihr daraufhin meinen Händler. Sie sagte dann nur noch zu mir das ich ja dann bei meinem Händler anrufen kann und der sich dann um die Information kümmern soll. Ich fragte dann was das soll es mache ja schließlich kein Unterschied ob ich meinen Händler jeden Tag aufn Sänkel geh oder gleich bei cube anrufe die ja für diese Miesere Veranwortlich sind, daraufhin meinte sie nur noch das sie mir als Endverbraucher keine Auskunft geben kann und ich soll mich an meinem Händler wenden sie sagte sogar noch sie würde meinen Händler anrufen um ihm bescheid zu sagen das er mich anrufen soll naja da konnt ich dann nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln hab mich dann dankend verabschiedet und aufgelegt. 

SO viel zum Thema Kundenservice bzw. Information seitens Cube. 

Naja ich weiss mal wieder genausoviel wie vorher bzw. noch weniger. Mit viel glück war was dran das die woche kleine Stereos gebaut werden und mit noch viel mehr glück ist mein dann auch dabei.

<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juni 2009)

@schlickjump3r:

auf welche größe wartest denn du??
ich hoffe mal sehr dass diese woche die kleinen rahmen, darunter auch mein 15" wls endlich gebaut werden. 
angeblich, laut meinem händler von letzter woche, soll es wohl so sein. 
musste mich ja im april schon wegen dem stereo vertrösten lassen, da gings in bike urlaub  
und jetzt? am 4.7. ist ein 24h rennen, und bis dahin sollte es dann doch mal da sein?!!! wenn nicht.... dann weiß ich auch nicht was ich dann mache?? persönlich bei cube vorbeifahren?????


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. Juni 2009)

Ich wart auf n 16" r1 in weiss!


----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juni 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> dann weiß ich auch nicht was ich dann mache?? persönlich bei cube vorbeifahren?????


Jo, aber vorher hier einen kleinen Aufruf starten und dann mit einigen Lieferzeiten-Geschädigten 
vor der Chaotenfirma demonstrieren. 

BTW wußte nicht, daß es hier noch einige User gibt, die immer noch auf ihre längst bestellten Räder warten. 
Normalerweise sollte Cube für jeden Monat zusätzliche Wartezeit den Preis um 5 % senken
bzw. wurden in einem anderen Fall die Kunden für diese Zumutung entschädigt.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Naja, das *Specialized "Stumpjumper FSR Comp" *hat im Test sehr gut abgeschnitten
> und bei der Probefahrt habe ich mich auf dem Fully gleich wohl bzw. heimisch gefühlt.
> Ich kann die Wohlfühl-Geometrie nur bestätigen - mittendrin statt nur darauf.



In Tests schneiden so viele Räder gut ab, da würde ich nicht so viel drauf geben. Die Radgeometrie muss auch zu einem passen.

Ich hatte auch einen Tag lang ein SJ zum Testen. Mir hats ebenfalls gut gefallen, keine Frage. Es war allerdings ein 08er Expert mit der dementsprechend guten Ausstattung. Den Sitzkomfort fand ich auch sehr gut. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass das Stereo dem in keinster Weise nachsteht. 

Meiner Meinung sind die Preise bei Speci mittlerweile aber jenseits von Gut und Böse.  Was da, bei einem Bike für immerhin 2700 , teilweise für Schrott dranhängt, dafür hab ich kein Verständnis. Auch wenn es sich um Verschleissteile handelt. Das muss nicht sein. Auch die Modellpolitik beim SJ, finde ich, ist im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr schlechter geworden.



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Speziell in Schwarz mit den bronzefarbenen Details (Dämpferwippe, Bremshebel, Steuersatz & Griffverschraubung)
> sieht das Rad sehr edel aus - o.k. der Kultfaktor spielt auch eine gewisse Rolle.



Meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel Kult und zu wenig Rad bzw. Qualität. 



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß das *Cube "Stereo K18"* ein besseres P-/L-Verhältnis hat, aber das nützt nur was in der Theorie,
> wenn das Rad in der Praxis bzw. 2009 nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


Da hast du recht. Das scheint bei Cube jedes Jahr das gleiche zu sein. Oft sind aber auch die Händler selbst schuld. Es gibt durchaus auch jetzt noch Händler, die Stereos  auf Lager haben. Aber dass jetzt schon keine mehr bei Cube bestellbar sind, ist ein Witz.
Manchmal kommts mir so vor, dass in der Bike-Branche die Hersteller ihre Räder künstlich verknappen um die Begehrlichkeit zu erhöhen. Scheint oft auch zu klappen. 



Rokkshox schrieb:


> Bis auf einen Cube-Händler, bei dem ich morgen den Chef anrufen werde, wurde mir gesagt,
> daß es für 2009 keine Räder mehr gibt bzw. nur noch die bereits bestellten Räder ausgeliefert werden.
> Mir wurde als Alternative ein *Ghost AMR Plus 7500* empfohlen, daß auch einen guten Eindruck macht:
> Komplette XT-Ausstattung, 140 mm Federweg (Fox v/h), mit höhenverstellbarer Talas
> ...



Das Trek gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


@ schlickjump3r u. chayenne06

Ich glaub, ich würde durchdrehen bei soviel Warterei, Vertrösten und schwammigen Aussagen. Meinen Respekt ihr. Auch wenns euch nicht wirklich weiter hilft.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juni 2009)

@ssirius:
danke vielmals für deinen respekt. 
leider ist es wirklich so dass die warterei total nervt. klar. leider fehlen mir mittlerweile die worte dafür!!! und dran denken will ich auch nicht, dass machts nur schlimmer!!! 
also bleibt nur die hoffnung dass es, wenns dann endlich da ist, der HAMMER ist!!!!!!


ps: habe mir auch das trek fuel ex angeschaut, sieht super aus. aber P/L verhältnis geht halt gar nicht.... 
und würde man generell nicht in versuchung geraten, ein anderes zu nehmen, nur weil es dort im laden "sichtbar" steht, während das bestellte eigentlich besser ist, aber noch dauert????


----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> In Tests schneiden so viele Räder gut ab, da würde ich nicht so viel drauf geben. Die Radgeometrie muss auch zu einem passen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch einen Tag lang ein SJ zum Testen. Mir hats ebenfalls gut gefallen, keine Frage. Es war allerdings ein 08er Expert
> mit der dementsprechend guten Ausstattung. Den Sitzkomfort fand ich auch sehr gut. Ich kann dir aber sagen,
> ...


Jo, die Tests sind auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt um eine erste Auswahl zu treffen und entscheidender ist die Probefahrt,
denn sonst hätte ich auch ein Canyon Nerve bestellen können.

Das "Stereo" scheint die Sitzgeometrie in Richtung des "Stumpjumper FSR" verbessert zu haben,
nur hätte ich mich davon mal gerne vor Ort durch eine Probefahrt selbst davon überzeugt.
O.k., die Komponentenauswahl bei Specialized ist wirklich ein Kritikpunkt
und IMHO hat ein Deore-Kurbelgarnitur bei einem 2.000-MTB nix zu suchen
auch wenn das Teil noch im Laden ausgetauscht wird.

Naja, vielleicht arbeiten bei Cube noch BWL-Manager aus alten DDR-Beständen 
oder die Modelle werden tatsächlich in einer streng limitierten Edition aufgelegt. 
Auf das Trek "Fuel Ex8" bin ich wirklich gespannt, vor allem im Vergleich zum Specialized "Stumjumper FSR".



ssirius schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich würde durchdrehen bei soviel Warterei, Vertrösten und schwammigen Aussagen.
> Meinen Respekt ihr. Auch wenns euch nicht wirklich weiter hilft.


Ich bin zwar auch sehr geduldig, aber in einer ähnlichen Situation hätte ich wohl längst die Bestellung storniert
und das Fully bei einem zuverlässigen Hersteller bestellt.
Die Warterei steigert zwar bekanntlich die Vorfreude, aber das Fahren hat auch seinen Reiz. 

Und dann gibt's noch dieses bekannte Sprichwort mit dem Spatz und der Taube ...


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. Juni 2009)

THX ich sehs ähnlich wie "chayenne06" und werd uns einfachmal mal die Daumen drücken das es doch noch klappt bis dahin harren wird der dinge die da noch kommen und denken einfach an was anderes wie ich zb. an meinen bald anstehenden urlaub in den Alben  ach da muss ich ja schon wieder an mein nicht vorhandenes stereo denken

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juni 2009)

@ chayenne06

Mein Händler hat mich gestern angerufen und meinte die Woche würde ich mein Stereo WLS auf jeden Fall bekommen. Die Von Cube hätten ihn schon die Rechnung geschickt. Bin mal gespannt ob das alles so stimmt. Wenn es dann so ist geht es am WE gleich mit der ersten Probefahrt los. Drückt doch mal bitte alle die Daumen für die armen noch immer wartenden.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juni 2009)

@angsthase62:
cool, vielleicht klappts ja !!! bin gespannt ob deins oder meins erster ist hier drin?? 
mein händler ist genau diese woche im urlaub und hat das geschäft zu, aber ich bekomme schnellstens von jemand anderem bescheid, der im laden jeden tag vorbeischaut. problem wäre nur, wenn cube weiß dass er zu hat, es dann auch nicht geliefert wird? aber andererseits gibts ja dort die netten nachbarn die dann die räder annehmen. naja ich lass mich überraschen!! 
ja bitte drückt alle die daumen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (24. Juni 2009)

@schlickjump3r & chayenne06: Ihr habt echt eine Engelsgeduld respekt 

Ich hätte Cube vor 4 Wochen schon eine storno gesendet.


So, nun nochmal zu einem unerfreulichen Thema - Hinterbau knacken beim Stereo '09 

Hatte letzte Woche bereits erwähnt das mein Stereo knackt und war auch umgehend bei meinem Händler. Dort haben wir alle Hinterbauschrauben nachgezogen (auch die unter den Kettenblättern der Kurbel) und ich habe mich wieder auf den Weg gemacht.

Ich bin nun gestern 55km auf asphaltierten Radwegen am Main entlang gefahren - Grundlagentraining  - der Hinterbau knackt bei jedem kleinen Steinchen und jeder Bodenwelle.

Morgen geht das gute Stück wieder zum Händler. Ich bin ab Samstag 4 Wochen geschäftlich in Übersee, ich hoffe mal mein Händler und die Herrschaften von Cube bekommen das in den Griff.

Bin echt endlos von Cube enttäuscht, angefangen bei der Liefersituation und aufgehört bei der Qualität des Bikes nach nur 600km, das kann in dieser Preisklasse nicht angehen!

Nur zum Verständnis, wenn ich über die Qualität meckere meine ich nicht das Fahrverhalten dieses ist absolut top 

Trotzdem, dies war mein erstes und letztes Cube - sorry.


----------



## andy20gg (24. Juni 2009)

Hey Fränki,
ich hatte auch diese Knakken im Hinterbau bereits beim kräftig in die Pedale Treten bei 15% Steigung im niedrigem Gang. Dabei Bewegt sich der sonst Wippfreie Hinterbau gerade mal 1 bis 2 mm. Bei größeren bewegungen des Hinterbaus hatte ich kein Knacken. 

Nach nassem Reinigen war das Knakken weg. Zusätzlich hab ich noch ein bischen WD-40 über alle Gelenke versprüht, die letzten 300 km sind seither schön leise (bis auf das brüllen vom Fat Albert bei ordentlichen Steigungen auf Asphalt) 

Gruß andy


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @angsthase62:
> cool, vielleicht klappts ja !!! bin gespannt ob deins oder meins erster ist hier drin??
> mein händler ist genau diese woche im urlaub und hat das geschäft zu, aber ich bekomme schnellstens von jemand anderem bescheid, der im laden jeden tag vorbeischaut. problem wäre nur, wenn cube weiß dass er zu hat, es dann auch nicht geliefert wird? aber andererseits gibts ja dort die netten nachbarn die dann die räder annehmen. naja ich lass mich überraschen!!
> ja bitte drückt alle die daumen!!



Ich kann dir Mut machen, meine Madame hat gestern die Info bekommen dass unser Händler das WLS Abends aus dem Lager holen wollte und wir es Samstag abholen können. Vielleicht hast du deins dann ja auch wenn dein Händler aus dem Urlaub zurück ist 

Allerdinsg glaub ich unserem auch erst wenn ich vor dem Rad stehe.


----------



## Cubeist (25. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich ja alles super an 

Na ja... evtl ist cube ja mit den k18-ern schneller. Man hat ja Hoffnung

Mal sehen wie lang die mich warten lassen...
Und wieviel Gedult ich aufbringen kann.


----------



## Rokkshox (25. Juni 2009)

So,

ich habe gerade mit dem letzten Cube-Händler in meiner Umgebung  wegen des "Stereo K18" gesprochen.
Für 2009 werden keine weiteren Modelle produziert, lediglich die bereits bestellten Räder werden verschickt
und die Restposten als Midseason-Modelle an den Handel ausgeliefert.

Wer trotzdem noch immer ein "Stereo" möchte, dem wünsche ich eine erfolgreiche Jagd nach den letzten Modellen 
bei den Händlern und empfehle bei extremer Geduld bzw. Leidensfähigkeit die Bestellung eines 2010-Modells 
nach der Radmesse. 

Damit wird es bei mir entweder ein Specialized "Stumpjumper FSR Comp" oder ein Trek "Fuel Ex 8".

Ich war gestern bei einem Cube-Händler, der auch eine Kundin hat, 
die er wegen des WLS-Modells immer noch vertrösten muß. 
Er fand es irgendwie auch lustig, daß die Tests zu diesem Zeitpunkt in die Magazine kommen,
an dem vermutlich schon die Produktion beendet ist und nur noch bestellte Modelle an die Händler verschickt werden. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Fränki__ (25. Juni 2009)

andy20gg schrieb:


> Hey Fränki,
> ich hatte auch diese Knakken im Hinterbau bereits beim kräftig in die Pedale Treten bei 15% Steigung im niedrigem Gang. Dabei Bewegt sich der sonst Wippfreie Hinterbau gerade mal 1 bis 2 mm. Bei größeren bewegungen des Hinterbaus hatte ich kein Knacken.
> 
> Nach nassem Reinigen war das Knakken weg. Zusätzlich hab ich noch ein bischen WD-40 über alle Gelenke versprüht, die letzten 300 km sind seither schön leise (bis auf das brüllen vom Fat Albert bei ordentlichen Steigungen auf Asphalt)
> ...




....ähhmm  bevor ich heute mein Radl zum Händler gebracht habe, wurde das gute Stück auch einer "Nassreinigung" unterzogen - auch bei mir war das Knacken weg 

Übrigens habe ich heute das Stereo WLS bei meinem Händler stehen sehen. Naja, die Farbgebung ist Geschmacksache.
Auch das Fritzz konnte ich heute live und direkt bewundern - schöner Prügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (25. Juni 2009)

ähm, willst du jetzt etwa sagen bei deinem händler steht ein wls rum, während wir auf unseres schon sooo lange warten???? 

jetzt reichts aber!!
ich hoffe mal mein geschmack passt dann zum bike


----------



## es geht auch an (26. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ....
> Übrigens habe ich heute das Stereo WLS bei meinem Händler stehen sehen. Naja, die Farbgebung ist Geschmacksache.



 sticht das purple stark raus....oder wirkt es insgesamt doch eher dunkel bzw schwarz?

will mir eins live bei meinem händler anschauen, aber wenn das purple zu präsent ist , dann lass ich das wohl..........suche was dunkles





PS ich glaub der händler hat sogar noch eins in 17" übrig.....wenn noch wer suchen sollte ,einfach pm


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juni 2009)

@ chayenne06

Es ist soweit. Nein Stereo wls ist beim Händler und erwartet mich morgen zum Abhohlen.







Ich hoffe du bekommst deins auch noch in den nächsten Tagen.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Juni 2009)

Es sollte heißen mein Stereo

A.62


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. Juni 2009)

Dann kann man ja nur beglückwünschen endlich wieder eine/r der sein spassgerät hat.

Bilder nicht vergessen!

<<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juni 2009)

@angsthase:
das ist super, freut mich!! 
jetzt fehlt nur noch meins!!! 
vor montag ist mein händler eh nicht im laden, vielleicht kommts dann auch!! 
dann könnte es noch klappen dass ich am 24h rennen damit fahren kann.
super!
ich meld mich mit bildern wenns da ist


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. Juni 2009)

Am rande sei bemerkt meins fehlt mir auch noch ir WLS EGO'S


----------



## Fränki__ (26. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> sticht das purple stark raus....oder wirkt es insgesamt doch eher dunkel bzw schwarz?
> 
> will mir eins live bei meinem händler anschauen, aber wenn das purple zu präsent ist , dann lass ich das wohl..........suche was dunkles
> 
> ...



..das Purple sticht aber sowas von extrem raus 
Wie schon gesagt, mein Geschmack ist es nicht, sieht für mich irgendwie wie ein billiger Aufkleber aus.
Auch die Eloxteile der R1 in Purpel schauen, naja, irgendwie Kiddiemäßig aus.
Nicht böse sein Ihr WLS Damen und restliche Fans, ist nur mein Geschmack. Vielleicht hab ich ja gar keinen


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Juni 2009)

He en normales stereo in der wls lackierung währe doch auch noch was für brüno


----------



## es geht auch an (27. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..das Purple sticht aber sowas von extrem raus
> Wie schon gesagt, mein Geschmack ist es nicht, sieht für mich irgendwie wie ein billiger Aufkleber aus.
> Auch die Eloxteile der R1 in Purpel schauen, naja, irgendwie Kiddiemäßig aus.
> Nicht böse sein Ihr WLS Damen und restliche Fans, ist nur mein Geschmack. Vielleicht hab ich ja gar keinen



so....habs mir heute "live" angeschaut.....
heiße zwar nicht brüno, 
aber mir gefällts irgendwie....weiss noch nicht wie lange .....
ich denke lila ist halt gerade modern....aber irgendwie retro style.....

die bremsen könnte man ja noch tauschen, wenn einem das purple auf dauer zu sehr auf die nerven geht 
und ich denke auch die paar lila streifen könnte man lackieren lassen, wenn es wirklich gar nicht mehr geht.....
aber das bike ist von der ausstattung und geometrie momentan für ladys die referenz 
und wohl einzigste alternative im enduro segment.

und meine holde hat sich gleich in den 140mm-bock verliebt  
und es sich sofort bestellt, da 15" nicht da war 
jetzt heisst es für sie:
bitte warten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



PS wenn noch jmnd ein neues cube stereo wls in 17" zoll sucht, bitte pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (27. Juni 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Auch die Eloxteile der R1 in Purpel schauen, naja, irgendwie Kiddiemäßig aus.
> Nicht böse sein Ihr WLS Damen und restliche Fans, ist nur mein Geschmack. *Vielleicht hab ich ja gar keinen*



Das wirds sein.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juni 2009)

Mal nicht ganz so respektlos. Das Stereo wls ( mit Pink ) ist einfach der Hammer. Habe mein Bike heute morgen abgeholt und könnte nur noch Freudentänze aufführen. Bilder findet ihr bei " Zeigt her......."
An alle die noch warten : Es loht sich !!!

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## zeKai (28. Juni 2009)

Mir ist heute auf der heimfahrt aufgefallen das die seltsame Achse wo auch der hintere Dämpfer dranhängt sich herausgedreht hat. (der sog. Hollow axle link).
Konnte das noch irgendwer feststellen?
 Ich versuche den gleich wieder reinzudrehen und wenn das nicht hilft direkt zum Händler.


----------



## Rokkshox (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm,

mir gefällt "Black Purple Print" sogar besser als die Schwarz-Variante des männlichen Stereo,
allerdings ist die Wartezeit unzumutbar bzw. dauert die fast so lange wie eine Schwangerschaft.



Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## kinschman (28. Juni 2009)

Bezüglich der "Knack-Problematik" die eine Seite vorher schonmal angesprochen wurde, habe ich hier ein paar Bilder von der unteren Dämpfereinbaubuchse meines 09er Fritzz.
Da kann sich dann jeder selber mal ein Bild machen wie es Cube mit der Qualitätssicherung und Kundenzufriedenheit hält 







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D!CE (28. Juni 2009)

falls noch jemand ein 2008er modell sucht schaut mal in meine signatur


----------



## Ryo (28. Juni 2009)

Möchte sich zufällig einer der Stereo 09 Fahrer von seiner Syntace P6 Carbon in weiß trennen? Ich suche verzweifelt eine für mein Bike


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juni 2009)

das ams hat doch 31,6 oder?

die stereo-stützen sind 34,9


----------



## Ryo (28. Juni 2009)

Tatsache upsala, dann hat sichs erledigt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (28. Juni 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> Bezüglich der "Knack-Problematik" die eine Seite vorher schonmal angesprochen wurde, habe ich hier ein paar Bilder von der unteren Dämpfereinbaubuchse meines 09er Fritzz.
> Da kann sich dann jeder selber mal ein Bild machen wie es Cube mit der Qualitätssicherung und Kundenzufriedenheit hält
> 
> 
> ...



Krass, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Immerhin ein Kunststück, sowas überhaupt montiert zu bekommen


----------



## Cubeist (29. Juni 2009)

Alle Achtung!
Das ist ja krummer aus als meine Abschlussprüfung


----------



## kinschman (29. Juni 2009)

tja, ich weiß auch nicht was in der montageabteilung für drogen verteilt werden das diese buchse eingebaut werden konnte ???? 
schlimmer noch - das teil wurde ja offensichtlich bearbeitet um es dennoch da reinprügeln zu können.
und all das an nem bike von 2600,- Euro !
traurig !!


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Juni 2009)

Moin.

Sagtmal gibt es ne bestimmte nr. oder tages zeit oder technik wie man am besten mit cube in kontakt tritt um was über die Liefersituation von seinen Stereo zu erfahren. Seit kurzen wenn ich bei cube anrufen unter der nr. die im Impressum der homepage steht anrufe bekomm ich nur noch 0infoaussagen die leute am telefon können quasi nix sagen ausser das sie nix sagen können und das noch noch zwei wochen dauert egal was. Es dauert immer 2 wochen

ps. das mit dem Lager ist echt ******** hoffe das es ein krasser einzelfall ist und [email protected] hau denen das Lager um die Ohren das sie nich mehr wissen ob unten und oben ist.

<<schlicki


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juni 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> so....habs mir heute "live" angeschaut.....
> heiÃe zwar nicht brÃ¼no,
> aber mir gefÃ¤llts irgendwie....weiss noch nicht wie lange .....
> ich denke lila ist halt gerade modern....aber irgendwie retro style.....
> ...



Meint deine Holde denn noch ins zu bekommen? Ich meine unser HÃ¤ndler bekommt zwar noch eins in 15" aber da steht wohl vermutlich auch schon nen Name drauf.

Meine Madame muss mit dem Bike noch endgÃ¼ltig warm werden, war gestern aber schon definitv schneller unterwegs als mit ihrem Wheeler. Naja kunststÃ¼ck bei gefÃ¼hlt 2-3kg weniger.
Zitat: "Das Ding rollt ja wie der Teufel" DafÃ¼r fand sie die Raketen Ronnies im Matsch nicht ganz so toll.

Und welcher Freak ist auf die Idee gekommen an nen MÃ¤delsBike nen 700er Lenker zu basteln. Breite Lenker sind zwar net, aber sie fÃ¤hrt als hÃ¤tte sie Rasierklingen unter den Armene. MÃ¤dels haben nunmal kein so breites Kreuz. Dazu kommt noch das sie Prompt erstmal an nem Baum hÃ¤ngen geblieben ist. Werd das Ding wohl mal auf 660 oder 640 einkÃ¼rzen.
Immernoch breit genug denke ich.

Ansonsten wie ichs vom hinterherfahren und genau angucken sehe echt nen super Rad, da kann mein Trance X1 ausm letzten Jahr nich mithalten obwohl es in der liste nur 200â¬ billiger war. *bisselneidischsei*


----------



## es geht auch an (29. Juni 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meint deine Holde denn noch ins zu bekommen? Ich meine unser Händler bekommt zwar noch eins in 15" aber da steht wohl vermutlich auch schon nen Name drauf.



sie hat heute die bestätigung von cube bekommen......

2-4 wochen wartezeit, aber es wird noch geliefert.

jetzt heisst es:

positiv denken!!!!!

........vorfreude soll ja die schönste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Juni 2009)

Wundert mich ja das da was bestätigt wird aber du meinst sicher das dein Händler dir eins sichern konnte was noch nicht ausgeliefert oder gebaut wurde oder?

<schlicki


----------



## es geht auch an (29. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Wundert mich ja das da was bestätigt wird aber du meinst sicher das dein Händler dir eins sichern konnte was noch nicht ausgeliefert oder gebaut wurde oder?
> 
> <schlicki



also der händler hats bestätigt......also wie genau weiss ich nicht, aber es soll noch kommen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Juni 2009)

Ja wird ja dann sicher auch seine Richtigkeit haben drück dir die daumen das du auch nimmer all zu langen warten musst, Laut Cubemitarbeiter aussage von heute sollen ja angeblich alle rückständigen bikes ausgeliefert werden hoffe dem ist so und ich kann wenn ich ausn urlaub komm direkt mein stereo abholen . 

<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juni 2009)

gehst du jetzt in urlaub und hast dein stereo noch nicht? 
das tut mir leid.
aber ich denk an dich mit, meines ist auch noch nicht da...
hoffe es kommt morgen oder spät. donnerstag. will am samstag eigentlich das 24h rennen damit fahren!! vor allem sind ja schon welche ausgeliefert worden....
ach ja, habe es im september 08 bestellt, nicht im oktober! also noch nen monat früher wie erst gedacht


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. Juni 2009)

So schauts leider aus es sei denn es kommt diese woche noch bis freitag könnte ich es noch holen, dass wäre dann die allerletzte Eisenbahn

<<


----------



## CTD (30. Juni 2009)

Habe nach 20 Wochen Warterei endlich mein weißes Stereo "The One" bekommen. Alles soweit recht fein, die Länge der Züge (Brems wie Schaltzüge) deutet aber auf eine lieblose Montage hin. Dass die Formula (wie bei vielen anderen auch) absolut unbrauchbar war, regt mich ebenfalls auf. Hat ewig gebraucht, dass ich einen akzeptablen Druckpunkt hinbekommen habe. Ich lerne daraus: Nettes Design aber absolute Idioten in der Montage, bei der Planung der Durchlaufzeiten und Prozesse, in der Qualitätskontrolle, beim Kundenservice und folglich auch an der Spitze des Unternehmens. Fazit: PEINLICH!!!


----------



## renof2003 (30. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, wann habt ihr denn euer Stereo 09 bestellt, mein Händler hats letzten Dezember bestellt und meinte vor 2 Wochen "in 2 Wochen solls kommen.." jedoch hab ich "2 Wochen" schön öfter hier im Forum gelesen... Heisst das ich kann mich auf noch viiiiel mehr Wochen einstellen?? (Stereo K18 in weiß bestellt)


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2009)

jo, mein ams pro sollte auch in den ominösen zwei wochen kommen. nach vier wochen hab ich ein anderes bike genommen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (1. Juli 2009)

Also das mit den zwei wochen ist halt immer die standart aussage von cube also dann kann man nich wirklich was drauf geben. Ich hab selber gerad gestern mit ner Cube Mitarbeiterin gesprochen und da waren es auch wieder die gern erwähnten 2 wochen  nur das es diesesmal hieß innerhalb dieser zwei wochen sollen alle rückständigen bikes ausgeliefert sein. Naja wers glaubt^^

<<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2009)

hey
meins ist im september 08 bestellt, und ich warte immer noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (1. Juli 2009)

was ist in Sept. 2008? wohl nich geplanter Auslieferungstermin?


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2009)

so jetzt die eben aktuellste info:

es soll in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen.

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

hab da eben angerufen, bin sowas von sauer...."die ersten räder (stereo wls) sind ja erst raus... es geht nach bestelleingang....es kommen noch welche die dann in den nächsten 2 wochen ausgeliefert werden...." so ungefähr der inhalt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie dermaßen enttäuscht ich bin.
wieviel früher hätte denn bestellt werden müssen um unter den ersten zu sein????????? 

sorry mir fehlen echt die worte.

das rennen am samstag wird somit auch nicht wirklich der hit werden....


----------



## freeman-nick (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gerade gefunden, wer also noch eins auf die schnelle braucht.

1. white n´black

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Stereo-2009-weiss-schwarz/dp/B002FJDA5Q/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1246454507&sr=8-5"]Cube Stereo K18 MTB 2009 weiss/schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

2. black

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Stereo-K18-2009-schwarz/dp/B0029CBP0Q/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1246454507&sr=8-7"]Cube Stereo K18 MTB 2009 schwarz , 18" (46cm): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gruß


----------



## Cubeist (1. Juli 2009)

Kurios.

Immerhin freut es mich zu sehen, dass Cube bei den K18ern die Revelation und die Formula in weiß verbauen. Ich wär schon n bisschen enttäuscht wenn ich ne schwarze Gabel oder ne silberne Bremse dran hätte (wie es im letzten test der Mountainbike zu sehen war)

Die sind aber schon standartmäßig eher weiß oder?!


----------



## Mc CUBE (1. Juli 2009)

Hier noch eins bei ebay gefunden...( hoffe Ihr bekommt bald EURE Bike`s ist echt der Hammer )

CUBE STEREO THE ONE 2009 white`n black 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Peter-S (1. Juli 2009)

renof2003 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wann habt ihr denn euer Stereo 09 bestellt, mein Händler hats letzten Dezember bestellt und meinte vor 2 Wochen "in 2 Wochen solls kommen.." jedoch hab ich "2 Wochen" schön öfter hier im Forum gelesen... Heisst das ich kann mich auf noch viiiiel mehr Wochen einstellen?? (Stereo K18 in weiß bestellt)



September 2008  - geliefert im März 2009


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. Juli 2009)

@ chayenne06

du tust mir wirklich leid, wo du deins doch ein paar Wochen eher bestellt hattest wie ich.
Das du langsam am Verzweifeln bist glaub ich dir gerne. Hoffe du bekommst es jetzt wirklich in den nächsten Tagen.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2009)

wann hattest du es denn bestellt?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (2. Juli 2009)

@ chayenne06

Am 11.11.2008 genau zu Faschingsbeginn und geliefert am 27.6.2009

Gruß Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDeuce (3. Juli 2009)

Also hier im Großraum Nürnberg gibt es auch noch einige Händler die
das 09er Stereo zumindest als K18 in schwarz und weiß in diversen Größen
haben.


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juli 2009)

so bin aus'm urlaub zurück. 
@ schlick. hast du deins immer noch nicht??????????????????????????????


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. Juli 2009)

NEIEN!  Aber wenn du dich jetzt ausn Urlaub zurückmeldest meld ich mich mal jetzt ab in den Urlaub^^. Drückt mal die Daumen das ich die erlösende Nachricht nachn Urlaub bekomme. Sonst muss wohl doch noch dicke Bombe Platzen.

ps. Und alle noch stereo / wls wartenden wünsch ich das es nun doch nimmer alt zu lang dauert

<<verabschiede in den Urlaub pea<e - schlicki


----------



## Rokkshox (6. Juli 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ chayenne06
> 
> Am 11.11.2008 genau zu Faschingsbeginn und geliefert am 27.6.2009



Wie gut, daß Cube seinen Firmensitz nicht in NRW hat ... 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Juli 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Wie gut, daß Cube seinen Firmensitz nicht in NRW hat ...
> 
> 
> Ciao Rokkshox ...



dann hätte ich den laden vor monaten gesprenngt


----------



## der-ogif (6. Juli 2009)

Habs mir heute bei Rabe in München gekauft. Die SE Version mit Talas und Louise ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renof2003 (6. Juli 2009)

Hab heute mein Stereo 09 abgeholt....Kann es das man nicht immer einen fat albert 2.4 bekommt?? Hab 2.25 bekommen...


----------



## zeKai (6. Juli 2009)

k18 is immer mit den schmalen Fatal Berts. Bzw. jedes modell mit der ROck Shox.


----------



## renof2003 (6. Juli 2009)

kann man da auch nen 2.4 dran tun (an die rock shox)


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juli 2009)

aber die felge ist etwas zu schmal für die 2.4er...


----------



## renof2003 (6. Juli 2009)

Aber auf der Cube Seite steht auch ein 2.4er....?


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juli 2009)

trotzdem macht es wenig sinn, einen 2.4er reifen auf einer 19mm felge zu fahren...


----------



## renof2003 (6. Juli 2009)

19mm? Da steht was von 12mm ??

 ich kenn mich leider ned so aus...


----------



## acid-driver (6. Juli 2009)

das ist die steckachse 

19mm ist die felge innen breit. laut DT-seite bis max 2.35" reifenbreite freigegeben. sinn macht aber wohl nur ein 2.25 reifen.

warum cube das trotzdem so verbaut? keine ahnung...


----------



## schatten (6. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> warum cube das trotzdem so verbaut? keine ahnung...



Na, weil es das Marketing befiehlt...

Allerdings funktioniert ein 2,4" Reifen noch durchaus problemlos auf einer 19mm-Felge.
Man kann halt nur den Vorteil des geringeren Luftdrucks nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juli 2009)

renof2003 schrieb:


> kann man da auch nen 2.4 dran tun (an die rock shox)



fat albert 2,4 soll sehr eng sein. 2,4er nobys passen perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeist (8. Juli 2009)

@der-ogif:
Wieder schön jemanden zu sehen der seins hat.

Haste eins in 16" oder in 18"?


----------



## Andreas Hecht (8. Juli 2009)

Tach Gleichgesinnte
Hab seit ca.4 Wochen mein Cube Stereo 09so wie ich es haben wollte und nun hat es schon die ersten Mängel.Fox Talas RLC 140mm senkt sich während der Fahrt (Kopfsteinplaster Wiegetritt bergauf )oder einfach mal so auf ca.100mm ab und kommt erst nach ein paar Meter auf dem Hinterrad wieder raus.Am Dämpfer Fox RP 23 drückt sich die Dichtung aus dem Guten Stück heraus.Die Laufräder machten Geräusche aufgrund zu geringer Speichenspannung.Bremse Formula The One schleift vorn entweder am inneren Bremsklotz oder an der anderen Seite am Bremssattel selbst,einstellen nicht möglich?Und das alles schon nach ca.700 km.Das Bike hängt jetzt total zerlegt in der Werkstatt und die Teile sind auf dem Weg nach Fox, für ca.2 Wochen.So lange ohne Bike und das im Sommer.


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2009)

gut das ich ne revelation fahre. hab jetzt 1000km wech und es läüft alles top. selbst die oft bemängelten dt felgen sind ok (noch)


----------



## Peter-S (9. Juli 2009)

Mein Beileid 

Meine Fox-Teile machen keinen Mucks (bisher) ToiToiToi


----------



## der-ogif (9. Juli 2009)

@ cubeist

ich hab meins nicht bekommen bzw. darauf gewartet. ich bin zum händler und hab es mir dort gekauft und mitgenommen. der hat ziemlich viele in allen größen und in beiden farben. meins ist 18 zoll


----------



## Peter-S (9. Juli 2009)

Cube Stereo White K18 in 18" ist in diesem Shop abholbereit


----------



## Fränki__ (10. Juli 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Na, weil es das Marketing befiehlt...
> 
> Allerdings funktioniert ein 2,4" Reifen noch durchaus problemlos auf einer 19mm-Felge.
> Man kann halt nur den Vorteil des geringeren Luftdrucks nicht ausnutzen.



...ich habe 93kg und fahre die 2.4 Fat Alberts auf den original DT Felgen mit 2,0 bar.
Wie gering soll der Luftdruck denn bei Dir sein? Fährst Du über Northshore-Rails?


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (10. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Also das mit den zwei wochen ist halt immer die standart aussage von cube also dann kann man nich wirklich was drauf geben. Ich hab selber gerad gestern mit ner Cube Mitarbeiterin gesprochen und da waren es auch wieder die gern erwähnten 2 wochen  nur das es diesesmal hieß innerhalb dieser zwei wochen sollen alle rückständigen bikes ausgeliefert sein. Naja wers glaubt^^
> 
> <<schlicki


 
War länger nicht mehr online und lese gerade, dass Du dein Stereo immer noch nicht hast!!!! Das kann doch nicht mehr angehen.... Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit ist das.

Gibt es seitens Cube wenigstens ein Entgegenkommen beim Preis?

Und ich dachte lange gewartet zu haben als ich Mitte/Ende Mai mein Rad bekommen habe!

Gruß
Konstantin


----------



## Cubeist (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal auf meins in 16" gespannt.
Bin leider nur ein viel zu kurzes Stück in Willingen damit gefahren  (bevor der Monsun einsetzte)
Aber das 18er war mir zu groß (und ******* eingestellt. Dafür könnt ich die Typen... ) dafür hat das ams125 in 16" schon mächtig spaß gemacht.

Also die 3. Woche seit der Bestellung ist um...
Ja ich zähl noch in Wochen seit der Bestellung. 
Und Nein ich mach mir noch keine Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
könnte mal jemand ein paar Bilder zur Zugführung vom Umwerfer posten? Wäre genial!


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Juli 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> War länger nicht mehr online und lese gerade, dass Du dein Stereo immer noch nicht hast!!!! Das kann doch nicht mehr angehen.... Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit ist das.
> 
> Gibt es seitens Cube wenigstens ein Entgegenkommen beim Preis?
> 
> ...



Melde mich aus'n Urlaub zurück nun also du hast vollkommen recht die warterei geht einen echt mittlerweile aus kecks. Häng mich auch gleich Montag wieder an Telefon und guck wo mein Stereo bleibt so frsich ausn Urlaub bin ich echt heiß mein mein stereo und gerad deswegen konnte ich es mir auch echt nich verkneifen bei der konkurrenz zu wildern mal so fürn Tag

@chayenne06 hast du denn dein radle wenigstens schon?

pea<e schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Juli 2009)

nein immer noch nicht!!!


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

hey schlicki, das leih-genius ist richtig klasse oder?

würde mir sogar noch besser gefallen als das stereo.


----------



## pillehille (12. Juli 2009)

hi,
mal ne kurze Frage, finde auf der Cube HP und hier leider nix dazu.
Wie viele Flaschenhalter kann ich an ein Stereo montieren?

thx
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Cubeist (12. Juli 2009)

Bis zu *16* wenn du kreativ bei der Anbringung und Schmerzfrei bei Optik und Beschimpfungen unsererseits bist 

Ich persönlich werds wohl bei einem belassen. Und bei meinem 16"er werd ich warscheinlich sogar schon n sidecage nehmen müssen 

Andere Meinungen? Anregungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (12. Juli 2009)

Nunja der rahmen hat nur für einen NORMALEN Flaschenhalter platz. Wenn man jetzt nicht an die ganzen adapter möglichkeiten denkt.


----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Juli 2009)

@joa das genius is auch schon n lecker teil ich konnte leider nur das Ramson so wirklich testen weil das S Genuis gerad nich da war naja aber mein kumpel war hell auf begeistern von. Beim Ramson waren mir die Bremsen etwas unter schwach vorn juicy 3.5 mit 203er scheibe und hinter juicy 5 mit 185er scheibe hinten hat ich zum schluss bissle fading. Aber in großen in ganzen waren die Bikes echt top. Hoffe das mein stereo endlich mal kommt. 

<<schlicki


----------



## maxracingshox (12. Juli 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> könnte mal jemand ein paar Bilder zur Zugführung vom Umwerfer posten? Wäre genial!




Biiiiittttttöööööö


----------



## Rokkshox (12. Juli 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> War länger nicht mehr online und lese gerade, dass Du dein Stereo immer noch nicht hast!!!! Das kann doch nicht mehr angehen.... Eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit ist das.
> 
> Gibt es seitens Cube wenigstens ein Entgegenkommen beim Preis?
> 
> Und ich dachte lange gewartet zu haben als ich Mitte/Ende Mai mein Rad bekommen habe!



Jo, gute Frage, ob man als Kunde so ein unzumutbares Verhalten bzw. demonstrierte Inkompetenz klaglos hinnehmen sollte. 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Juli 2009)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf meins in 16" gespannt.
> Bin leider nur ein viel zu kurzes Stück in Willingen damit gefahren  (bevor der Monsun einsetzte)
> Aber das 18er war mir zu groß (und ******* eingestellt. Dafür könnt ich die Typen... ) dafür hat das ams125 in 16" schon mächtig spaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



ich fahre nen 16er und muss sagen ist geil, bergauf wie bergab ne rakete und durch dne kleinen rahmen verdammt wendig. manchmal ist es gut, dass ich seit ich 5 bin nicht mehr gewachsen bin.


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Ach genau du hast ja auch n S. Bin ja jetzt kürzlich auch mal was hochbeiniges gefahren das ramson warn n M sprich Rahmenhöhe 18.1 zoll bzw. 460 mm. Bin jetzt eigentlich recht gut zurecht gekommen mit dem 18er sprich ich fühlte mich nicht unwohl jetzt hab ich doch wieder einwenige die befürchtung das das Stereo in S doch zu klein für mich ist laut rein theoretisch wäre es ja nicht so aber irgendwie hab ich da immer noch so ein ungutes gefühl zumal es mal endlich komm kann das mistding. Langsam aber sicher verlier auch ich die Geduld. Werd jetzt erst mein Dealer anrufen vieleicht hat ers ja schon da stehn oder kann mir neue infos geben. "positive " hoffentlich.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Cubeist (13. Juli 2009)

@schlicki + Janus:
Wie groß ist denn so der gemeine 16"-Fahrer? 
Ich bin 172cm mit 80cm Schrittlänge  
Womit könnt ihr dagegenhalten?!


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

171 < 78 cm schrittlänge

alle nur ne Handbreit höher als ne Käsetheke die 16er Fahrer


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Unglaubliches scheit zu geschehen hab heute mal wieder n bissle rumtelefoniert und erst beim dealer dann bei cube und tatsache mein stereo scheint wohl auf den weg zu sein. Mein Händler hat mir gerad nochmal die bestätigung gegeben das wohl was dran ist. Es wurden letzte Woche wieder einige 16er rahmen zusammengebaut aber meins wäre eigentlich immer noch nicht dabei gewesen. Nun haben die wohl intern was getauscht wo noch kein kunde drauf wartet bzw. storrniert wurde. Naja ich glaubs zwar auch erst so wie mein händler wenns im laden steht. Drückt mir mal die daumen jungs und mädels.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Enjolt (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
am WE habe ich endlich meinen Cube Stereo Rahmen bekommen ... allerdings fehlen die Schellen zum Befestigen der Schaltzüge am Rahmen (ist nur 1 dabei ... brauche aber 6-7). Wo bekomm ich die jetzt her bzw. ist das normal das die nicht dabei sind? 
thx
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (13. Juli 2009)

@ schlickjump3r

Ich muss schon sagen, eine Engelsgeduld hast du, beneidenswert. Ich wäre wohl schon lange durchgedreht. 

Ich drück dir aber jetzt fest die Daumen, dass deines endlich mal dabei ist.  

mfg


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

THX, Mit viel glück hab ich es ja dann spätestens zum we.


----------



## Rokkshox (13. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir gerad nochmal die bestätigung gegeben das wohl was dran ist.
> Es wurden letzte Woche wieder einige 16er rahmen zusammengebaut aber meins wäre eigentlich immer noch nicht dabei gewesen.
> Nun haben die wohl intern was getauscht wo noch kein kunde drauf wartet bzw. storrniert wurde.


LOL, wenn man so was liest, dann könnte man glauben *Cube* wäre eine Manufaktur oder ein kleiner Familienbetrieb
- professionell wirkt sowas jedenfalls nicht. 

Außerdem ist es extrem peinlich und feige, daß Cube seine Probleme bzw. deren Ursachen nicht über seine HP kommuniziert
und sich hier trotz eines angeblich moderierten Unterforums konsequent und geradezu autistisch wegduckt 
anstatt seiner Verantwortung gerecht zu werden und auf längst fällige Statements verzichtet. 

Naja, anscheinend hält Cube seine Kunden für dumm bzw. extrem leidensfähig, aber so eine Einstellung kann sich noch rächen ... 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Haste Vollkommen Recht. Du kannst dir garnet vorstellen wir tierisch diese warterei mich nervt ich bin heil froh wenn's jetzt endlich mal kommt. Ich konnte auch nur so geduldig sein weils bike einfach mal geil is und ich für mich keine wirklich alternative gesehen habe. In der Optik nicht und im Preis scho garnich. Klar hätt mir n Simplon dozer oder ein Genuis auch gefallen aber mit vergleichbaren parts um einiges teurer geworden und das is mir das warten eben jetzt mal wert gewesen. 

Auch wenn jetzt einige denken mögen das solch geduldiges und gutmütiges verhalten wie ich es an den tag gelegt habe das, dass gerad der Nährboden ist für cube genauso weiter zu machen. Dem sei gesagt das war auch das erste und letzte mal das ich so lang aufn radel wart.....und so ruhig dabei bleib. 

Cube bekommt jedenfalls von mir noch nen schönes dankes Schreiben wie toll doch die Wartezeit, Informationen währendessen und der Service doch waren. Obs was bringt sei mal dahingestellt. 

pea<e - schlicki


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2009)

Solange Du beim näxten Mal schlauer bist ...


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Du meinst gleich n GT Kaufen


----------



## ssirius (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kanns bei dir auch irgendwie nachvollziehen. 
Dir wurde, nachdem der erste Liefertermin überschritten war, immer wieder gesagt, es würde in Kürze geliefert werden. Mit dem Wissen, dass die Wartezeiten bei anderen namhaften Herstellern ähnlich lange sind, hätte ich vermutlich genauso gehandelt. Das Risiko, dass nach der Stornierung alles wieder von vorne beginnt ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Deswegen würde ich immer versuchen einen Händler zu finden, der das Rad im Laden stehen hat. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn man sich nicht auf eine Marke festlegt. Bei der heutigen Vielfalt ist das aber auch gar nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Hätte ich ein 08er Stumpjumper Expert zum guten Preis gefunden hätte ich auch sowas genommen. So aber bin ich zufällig auf mein jetziges Stereo R1 gestossen und hab zugeschlagen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich so viel Zeit und Nerven sparen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Du meinst gleich n GT Kaufen



Nein, nicht GT generell, sondern ne Marke, die nicht so eine ScheiXXe mit ihren Kunden abzieht. Ich habe sowohl auf mein GT (Sanction) als auch auf mein Simplon (Phasic) nichtmal eine Woche gewartet, so gehört sich das. Oder wenigstens so wie Votec, die bei der Bestellung 8 Wochen angeben und dann meisstens schon nach 6-7 Wochen liefern.

Ich hätte diesem Sauhaufen namens Cube schon längst eine Frist gesetzt, und wenn die nicht eingehalten wird, auf Schadenersatz verklagt.


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Hach ja beim nächsten Radel bin ich dann auch schlauer^^. Ein Reaction evlt. Aber dann was vorrätiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juli 2009)

also ich hab immer noch keine genaue info wann mein wls nun endlich kommt!

auf eine email vom händler an cube kam bisher noch keine antwort! 

mittlerweile fehlen mir mehr als nur worte...


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Mailen bringt bei cube denke mal überhauptnix die sind da eh so ignorant am besten gleich immer vom händler anrufen lassen und selbst in die mangel nehmen bis was klappt. ich drücke dir jedenfalls ganz dick die Daumen das es mit dein WLS auch endlich mal was wird geht langsam auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. 

<<schlicki


----------



## Cubeist (13. Juli 2009)

Erstma Chillen 
24 Tage seit der Bestellung...

Wenn in 4 Wochen noch nichts in Aussicht ist gibts auf die Fresse 

(Ja sorry Leute ich mach mir selber mut )


----------



## Naughty82 (13. Juli 2009)

wie lange mussten die glücklichen Besitzer eines 2009er Model im schnitt denn warten? ich warte leider auch schon seit paar wochen und überlege ob ich nicht evtl. doch storniere und ein 2008er Modell suche  mein Händler meinte das es 2010 dann kein neues Modell geben wird, sonder das 09 sozusagen dann auch das 10er ist, kann das sein?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2009)

für 2010 sind doch carbonstereos geplant?


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Juli 2009)

Naughty82 schrieb:


> wie lange mussten die glücklichen Besitzer eines 2009er Model im schnitt denn warten? ich warte leider auch schon seit paar wochen und überlege ob ich nicht evtl. doch storniere und ein 2008er Modell suche  mein Händler meinte das es 2010 dann kein neues Modell geben wird, sonder das 09 sozusagen dann auch das 10er ist, kann das sein?



Viele haben nach der Messe im September 2008 bestellt die ersten stereos gabs ab März glaube ich. Also ich schätz mal im Schnitt haben die Leute ca. 4-8 Wochen gewartet. Wenn man von anfang märz als Ursprünglichen Termin ausgeht. Also warum sollte es 2010 kein 2010er stereo geben? Das mit den Carbonrahmen hab ich zwar noch nicht gehört wäre aber vorstellbar. Ich Persönlich vermute mal das es 2010 ein nich ganz so stark überarbeitetes stereo geben wird also ehr so evolution statt revolution die messe im Herbst wird Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

<<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2009)

HIER


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juli 2009)

ich kann euch ja mal die laune verderben. in der aktuellen bike ist direkt auf der innenseite des covers ne cubewerbung mit nem eingepacktem (also nicht sichtbaren) AMS 2010. haben noch nicht mal die bikes für 2009 ausgeliefert und werben für 2010er bikes. wann kommen die? 2011? und das beste ist. FAT hat lieferprobs die werden wieder mal zerlegt weil sie versender sind. sorry schlick, ich bin froh dass ich meins habe. hoffe du bist auch entlich dran.


----------



## idworker (14. Juli 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ich kann euch ja mal die laune verderben. in der aktuellen bike ist direkt auf der innenseite des covers ne cubewerbung mit nem eingepacktem (also nicht sichtbaren) AMS 2010. haben noch nicht mal die bikes für 2009 ausgeliefert und werben für 2010er bikes. wann kommen die? 2011? und das beste ist. FAT hat lieferprobs die werden wieder mal zerlegt weil sie versender sind. sorry schlick, ich bin froh dass ich meins habe. hoffe du bist auch entlich dran.



lies die Bike mal richtig, da ist ein Ghost abgebildet, kein Cube. tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juli 2009)

war ich echt so blind? bin mir aber sicher das es ein cube war. egal. aber der ton macht die musik idworker. aber manche haben die höflichkeit mit dem schaumlöffel gefressen.


----------



## idworker (14. Juli 2009)

@Janus1972: so war's nicht gemeint - sorry- ist aber definitv ein Ghost und es wäre schade hier falsche Meldungen über Cube zu verbreiten.....nur deswegen.


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juli 2009)

ok alles klar. werde nachher nachgucken. solltest du recht haben, wovon ich dann mal aussgehe weil ich die bike zu hause haben, werde ich mich hier öffentlich kreuzigen lassen

aber cube traue ich so einen kunstgriff auch zu.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Juli 2009)

also ich hab die akt. mountainbike zuhause und da ist auch ganz sicher das ghost verhüllt drin


----------



## Cubeist (14. Juli 2009)

|                                                                                  
___O___                                                                             
   \/|\/                                                                               
    //                                                          
    \\                                                                                  
     |    

^
|
|                                                                              
Janus1972​Ist n Ghost AMR. Hab grad nachgesehen


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Juli 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand an seinem schwarzen The One mal die Felgensticker entfernt?! Würd mich mal interessieren wie das dann so wirkt...

Danke!


----------



## Rokkshox (14. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hach ja beim nächsten Radel bin ich dann auch schlauer^^. Ein Reaction evlt. Aber dann was vorrätiges.



Hehe und schon wirst du wieder schwach. 

Bei deinen speziellen Anforderungen kann ich die fast schon unmenschliche Geduld etwas nachvollziehen.

Hast du zumindest mal versucht über den Händler zu sondieren, ob dir Cube wegen der unzumutbaren Lieferzeit
bzw. den unzähligen Verzögerungen wenigstens finanziell entgegen kommt und dir "Schmerzensgeld" 
bzw. eine Entschädigung gewährt?

Andere Hersteller wälzen ihre Probleme nicht bequem auf die Kunden ab
und Canyon hat auch ähnliche Probleme, aber wenigstens haben die Verantwortlichen
den Mut und beziehen in entsprechenden Threads Stellung, anstatt das Problem tot zu schweigen
und sich weg zu ducken. 

BTW als ich im Juni bei einem Cube-Händler nach dem "Stereo" fragte, hat er mir erzählt,
daß zu diesem Zeitpunkt die "Fritzz"-Modelle nicht mal ausgeliefert waren ....


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (14. Juli 2009)

Im speziellen Fall von Schlickjumper bin ich mir aber sicher, dass sein Händler nicht ganz unschuldig an der Lage ist. Es gibt immerhin nicht wenige Cube-Händler, die Stereos und Fritzze einfach im Laden stehen hatten. Die haben vorher einfach mehr geordert. 

Nichtsdestotrotz scheint es von Cube gängige Praxis zu sein, die Räder knapp zu halten um die Nachfrage hochzuhalten.

Canyon ist in meinen Augen aber keinen Deut besser.


----------



## aloha2002 (14. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

fahre momentan mit einem LTD Race und einem Cube RR durch die Gegend und bin momentan ab und an in den Alpen unterwegs.
Da hab ich echt Bock auf was grösseres bekommen und beschlossen, dass ich mir jetzt ein Stereo komplett aufbauen werde. 
Ich bräuchte Euren Rat, denn das ist mein erstes Bike das ich aufbaue und mich würde interessieren was ihr an Euren Bikes so dran habt.
Wäre super wenn jemand seine Teileliste mal posten könnte.
Der H&S hat momentan den 2008er Rahmen für 299,-
Meint ihr das Angebot für den Rahmen ist ok?
Zur Grösse noch, mein Race habe ich in 20" und es passt super, weils halt zum heizen ist, aber ich liebäugel manchmal schon mit nem wendigeren 18". Von der Grösse her bin ich auch einer der Fälle die zwischen 18" und 20" liegen.
Beim Fully sollte ich eher das kleinere nehmen oder?

Grüsse
aloha2002


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Juli 2009)

Also im Bezug auf Cube nicht ich hatte selber bei cube mal nachgehakt was sie für ihre verärgerten Kunden machen wollen die viel zu lang auf ihr Rad warten aber konkrete Antworten gabs daraufhin nicht nur das sie sich was überlegen wollen aber wird wahrscheinlich auch im Sande verlaufen. Wer weiss erstmal versuch ich meine 10-15% Rabatt über mein Händler raus zu bekommen. Bei Cube werd ich aber sichlich auch noch dran bleiben was ne kleine Aufmunterung angeht. Schießlich musste ich mein Urlaub Ohne Bike verbringen bzw. mir eins Leihen und da können die auch net sagen das sie ja nix dafür können wenn man das so fest einplannt in seinen Urlaub war in meinen Fall eh nett ganz so aber das ja erstmal egal. 

@aloha2002 ich sag mal 299 fürn den Rahmen gehen io scheint schon n guter Kurz zu sein wenn man bedenkt das die vorjahresrahmen in der nebensaison nur zu ca. 50% reduziert sind sprich min 599 kosten.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2009)

@schlickjump3r:
hast schon was neues gehört vom händler bzw. von cube? kommts endlich dein stereo???


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juli 2009)

Seit Montag Nachmittag hab ich die Info das es am Selbigen Tag Losgeschickt wurde seit dem noch nix neues. Eigentlich müsste ich ja dann spätesten morgen oder übermorgen bescheid bekommen das ichs abholen kann mein Händler wird mich zwar auch erst anrufen wenn er meine Teile für stereo die ich anders haben wollt dran gebaut hat aber das kann ja bei ner kurbel / Pedale nich so lang dauern und der Versand ja eigentlich auch net Innerhalb Dt. müsste ja sowas ruckizuck da sein. Naja mal Abwarten. Morgen will ich eh erstmal an strand den heißesten Tag in der Woche Genießen evlt. bekomm ich ja gerad dann n Anruf wenn ich im Kühlen Nass rumtreibe. Werd mein Handy wohl noch nen upgrade für die Nasse Ostsee gönnen mussen damit ich keine Anruf verpasse^^

gruz< schlicki


----------



## Ryo (15. Juli 2009)

XTR Kurbel weg? Was willstn dann hinhaben?


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss das es eigentlich nix besseres gibt als ne Xtr aber ich will mehr individualität deswegen hat ich mir schon letztes jahr ne rote Race Face Deus Ltd gesichert. Dazu gibs weiss Crank Brother ACID 2 mg/carbon.

<<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juli 2009)

verkaufst du dann die xtr?


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Juli 2009)

Ja die wird verkauft. Wenn sie dann mal das ist und die 520er Pedale auch bei interesse kannst ja gern ne Pn. an mich schicken. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Juli 2009)

Nabend! 

unglaubliches scheint sich abzuspielen ich kann morgen mein Baby abholen da freu ich mich wie n kleines Kind drauf

<<jumper


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

hey dass ist ja super!!! 
wenn das stimmt, freu ich mich 100% mit dir! 
dann heißt es daumen drücken für morgen! ich glaubs wirklich erst wenns bei dir ist.


ach ja: meins ist immer noch nicht da. hatte noch keine zeit bei cube nochmal anzurufen. und meinen händler boykottier ich gerade  hab ihm gesagt, komme erst wieder auf nen ratsch vorbei, wenns bike da ist !!! mal sehen wie lange das sein wird?


----------



## acid-driver (17. Juli 2009)

das ist wohl genaufalschrum.

JEDEN tag vorbeigehen und fragen, was das bike macht und den abhalten, andere kunden zu betreuen. dann kümmert der sich wenigstens


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

hab ja nicht gesagt dass er sich nicht darum kümmert. er ruft jeden tag mind. 1mal an. in der regel schau ich 1mal/woche eh dort vorbei, wie gesagt, auf einen ratsch! sind nämlich alle super nett da!!    
aber an der misere kann er selbst auch nicht viel ändern, ausser das was er schon macht!! da muss ich ihn wirklich in schutz nehmen!! sorry.


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Juli 2009)

Joa also ich werde dir weiterhin kräftig alle mir verfügbaren Daumen drücken das deine Geduld jetzt nimmer lange auf die Probe gestellt wird und ich kann dir auch nur raten deinen Händler aufn keks zu gehen bzw. cube auch wenns mit der zeit lästig wird. 

<<


----------



## acid-driver (17. Juli 2009)

ist ja gut 

aber was bitte ist ein ratsch????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

ratschen: reden, sich unterhalten, austauschen, miteinander verbal kommunizieren etc.. sowas alles  
kennst des ned??


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Juli 2009)

JAJA ratschen ist ja nicht überall so ein gebräuchlicher Begriff^^ man kann ja nicht alles wissen was?

<<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (17. Juli 2009)

ne sorry, kenn ich nicht 

komm ich wohl zuweit aus dem norden für.

ist wohl so was eigenständiges wie "schnacken" 


wieder was gelernt, am freitagabend


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

schnacken kenn ich aber schon


----------



## schrader999 (17. Juli 2009)

Hast recht. Ratschen hier unten ist das gleich wie schnacken da oben.


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Juli 2009)

So sind wir Fischköppe^^


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

für was brauchst dann überhaupt ein stereo, wenns da im norden nur flach ist ???
so und jetzt schnell duck und weg


----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> schnacken kenn ich aber schon


als suedlaender versteht man halt n paar sprachen mehr 



chayenne06 schrieb:


> für was brauchst dann überhaupt ein stereo, wenns da im norden nur flach ist ???


du vergisst den deich...

@schrader999
ich glaub du verwechselst da grad unten und oben 

jetzt wird's wirklich zeit dass ich abhau...


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)

oh mann, kann keine gescheiten smilies hier mehr rein machen  
wo gibts denn die immer???


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Juli 2009)

Die Frage muss man sich wohl gefallen lassen wenn man sich sowas wie n stereo holt aber aufn platten Land wohnt. Aber was solls ich kann ja auch nichts dafür das ich statts n schönes Hausberg die ebenfalls reizvolle Ostsee vor der Haustür hab bei uns gibs zwar keine Mörder Abfahrten aber es gibt durchaus schöne trails die gefahren werden möchten und ab und an will man ja auch in Urlaub fahren oder mal fürs we ins Mittelgebirge wos recht gut is sowas wies Stereo an der Hand zu haben. In diesen Sinne mein stereo wird's mir sicher nicht alt zu böse nehmen wenn ich es nicht jeden Tag nen Alpentrail runterscheuche. 

<<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> schnacken kenn ich aber schon



Nicht zu verwechseln mit schnackseln


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juli 2009)

und schlicki,

wo ist nun dein stereo????  
komm zeig es her!!! 
bist schon ne runde gefahren??
erzähl!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2009)

Der kommt bestimmt garnicht mehr vom Rad runter


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juli 2009)

er muss es bestimmt noch putzen, weil er heute nur im regen fahren konnte


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juli 2009)

nicht dass ihm noch was passiert ist? vielleicht hat er sein neues gefährt unterschätzt???


----------



## schrader999 (19. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> nicht dass ihm noch was passiert ist? vielleicht hat er sein neues gefährt unterschätzt???



Wahscheinlich sitzt er nur ganz verliebt davor und streichelt es.


----------



## Frankys (19. Juli 2009)

Hey Cube-Fans! habe seit 2 wochen auch das stereo und bin ultra begeistert, hjatte vorher ein hardtail von decathlon, mehr mus ich nich sagen, was mich mal interessieren würde: wie faht ihr im uphill, 110, 125 140? wie habt ihr den dämpfer eingestellt, ich habe jetzt 200psi drin bei 89kg.

schreibt doch  mal was, würde mich echt freuen, bis denne


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

Dann mal der Reihe nach.

@chayenne06 zur ersten Frage: du darfst gern mal einen Blick in meinen Fotoalbum riskieren ^^ 

@TigersClaw: JA!

@acid-driver: Nein denn Petrus scheint doch ein Freund der radelnden zumpft zu sein obwohl es Anfangs noch nicht danach aussah konnt ich doch gutes Radel Wetter für mich und mein neues Spielzeug verbuchen

@chayenne06 zur zeiten Frage: Nein! und niemals! 

@schrader999: das versteht sich ja wohl von selbst.

Résumé des heutigen bzw. Jetzt ja schon gestriegen Tages: *GEIL* zur mehr bin ich noch nicht fähig.


pea<e <> schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juli 2009)

gut gekontert Schlicki 

ach ja: hammer bilder von deinem neuen gefährten!!!! 

aber: was soll der ganze sand unter den reifen???? 

na siehste, was lange währt wird endlich gut!!


----------



## ssirius (19. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> unglaubliches scheint sich abzuspielen ich kann morgen mein Baby abholen da freu ich mich wie n kleines Kind drauf
> 
> <<jumper



Ich glaubs ja nicht. Es geschehen doch noch Wunder. 

Hab mir die Bilder alle angesehen und finds superklasse. Obwohl ich ja mehr auf schwarz stehe, sieht dein weisses R1 Carbon mit den roten Kurbeln verdammt gut aus. 

Vergiss nicht noch einen Dämpferschutz ranzumachen. Wenn ich den feinen Sand so sehe, würde ich nicht zu lange damit warten. 

Eine Lenkmanschette, wie im Bilderthread zu sehen, scheint gar keine schlechte Idee zu sein.

Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu deinem sehr schönen Bike auf von mir.


----------



## schrader999 (19. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön Schlick deine Kurbeln und Pedale (auch wenn die Bilder schon nach artfremder Haltung aussehen).

Wenn Du noch ein paar optische Tunings suchst, Kettenblattschrauben in rot sind sehr schön, rote Umlenkrollen am Schaltwerk und auch für den Spritzschutz gibt es schöne rote Schrauben. Alles Tuning fürs kleine Geld.

Rote SRAM ist halt ne Investition.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch, aber das kannste ruhig in gross zeigen


----------



## topof (19. Juli 2009)

..die erwähnten Kettenschrauben und Röllchen sehen dann etwa so aus - sorry für die subotimale Qualität. Gruß


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

HEHE danke Jungs und Mädels ich bin immernoch total in  und das grinsen geht mir nichmer aus Gesicht. Wenn ichs Bike anschaue Nachher wird gleich nochmal aufgesattelt zu ner kleine Sonntags abendrunde. 

Der Dämpferschutz hät eigentlich dran sein müssen hatte ihn ja gleich mitbestellt mit dem Bike aber irgendwas hat cube da mal wieder nich auf reihe bekomme vieleicht weil mein Rahmen eigentlich nicht mein Rahmen war und von nem Anderen Autrag hinzukam ka. Jedenfalls soll das Teil noch kommen wie ich cube kenn werden die sich auch nicht zu schade sein und ne Rechnung dafür schreiben 

@schrader999 du bringst mich ja wieder auf Ideen:d Aber ich lass es glaube erstmal so wie ist denn so wies jetzt ist, ist für mich auf den Punkt. Ausser die roten schrauben am muddyboard.

@TigersClaw: ich habs nicht in groß gezeigt weils relativ schüchtern ist.

@topof: die roten Umlenkrollen und Kurbelschrauben kommen sehr gut. Versuch doch mal n neues Bild von dein rad zu machen das Unscharfe Bild wird dem Radel nicht gerecht.


gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (19. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> HEHE danke Jungs und Mädels ich bin immernoch total in  und das grinsen geht mir nichmer aus Gesicht. Wenn ichs Bike anschaue Nachher wird gleich nochmal aufgesattelt zu ner kleine Sonntags abendrunde.
> 
> Der Dämpferschutz hät eigentlich dran sein müssen hatte ihn ja gleich mitbestellt mit dem Bike aber irgendwas hat cube da mal wieder nich auf reihe bekomme vieleicht weil mein Rahmen eigentlich nicht mein Rahmen war und von nem Anderen Autrag hinzukam ka. Jedenfalls soll das Teil noch kommen wie ich cube kenn werden die sich auch nicht zu schade sein und ne Rechnung dafür schreiben
> 
> ...



Ist zwar an nem Schwarzen:


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

Da machst aber auch was her, die roten schrauben fürs muddybord werd ich mir jedenfalls noch besorgen und evlt. die roten umlenkrollen die roten schrauben an der race face wären dann glaube aber schon wieder 2 much da ja schon so viel rot dran ist.


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

Mal ne ganze andere doofe frage kann man die Position der einzelnen trigger ändern denn auf der rechten seite stehen die bei mir ziehmlich eng zusammen wenn ich handschuhe an hab musst ich schon n bissel fummeln bis ich mit mein fetten daumen da ankam. Ist aber nur auf der rechten seite So deshalb dachte ich das man die Position der Hebel evlt varieren kann. ich muss da mal n bissel nachforschen. 

Und an die fahrer des weissen gobi xm ging bei euch auch gleich nach der ersten ausfahrt der gobi schriftzug ab ich mein mich stört das net aber irgendwie schon komisch bei nem 80 sattel 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juli 2009)

ist denn hier noch jemand männliches oder weibliches der/die immer noch auf´s stereo wartet???? 

oder bin ich die einzige???


----------



## Cubeist (19. Juli 2009)

Nö bin ja auchnoch da 

Wart aber ja noch nicht so lang wie ihr...
(Seid *30 Tage*n Also die 4-6 wochen sind erreicht)
Ich trau mich noch nicht nachzufragen. Ich schätz mal auf noch so 2 Wochen oder so


----------



## JuergenM. (19. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Mal ne ganze andere doofe frage kann man die Position der einzelnen trigger ändern denn auf der rechten seite stehen die bei mir ziehmlich eng zusammen wenn ich handschuhe an hab musst ich schon n bissel fummeln bis ich mit mein fetten daumen da ankam. Ist aber nur auf der rechten seite So deshalb dachte ich das man die Position der Hebel evlt varieren kann. ich muss da mal n bissel nachforschen.
> 
> Und an die fahrer des weissen gobi xm ging bei euch auch gleich nach der ersten ausfahrt der gobi schriftzug ab ich mein mich stört das net aber irgendwie schon komisch bei nem 80 sattel
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 

Wurd ja auch zeit bei Dir 

Dir Trigger kannst du einstellen, wurden warscheinlich in Asien von Kindern zusammengebaut, die haben halt noch kleinere Hände und Finger  Also der Schriftzug am Gobi war nach 300km weg, na ja, fast weg. Der Gobi kommt aber runter und wird durch einen Phenom SL 143mm ersetzt. Die 130mm Version ist doch schon arg schmal, da war mein Popometer nach knapp 130km an der Isar entlang schon an der Schmerzgrenze


----------



## JuergenM. (19. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ist denn hier noch jemand männliches oder weibliches der/die immer noch auf´s stereo wartet????
> 
> oder bin ich die einzige???


 
Die suchen wahrscheinlich noch Augsburg auf der Landkarte, darum geht dass so lange.


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juli 2009)

ja klar... 
komisch dass andere aus Augsburg ihres schon haben!!!


aber bald ist auch das rum. in 2 wochen bin ich ganz nah an den bergen... und wenn ich pech habe, dann immer noch ohne


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

@JuergenM: danke werd ich morgen gleich mal machen. Zecks gobi also von der passform her komm ich ganz gut klar weiss jetzt nich obs am polster in der hose liegt oder doch am sattel aber egal jedenfalls war die schrift schon nach 25 km halb ab und das is mies muss ich wohl morgen noch n paar km reizen damit er ganz weiss ist ^^ ach ne da war ja noch was 

@chayenne06: hoffen wir mal das es nicht so ist und dein wls dich begleiten kann

<<schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Juli 2009)

@schlick glückwunsch, wurde ja mal zeit. schöne pedale hast du da die kommen mir so bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

@Janus1972 irgendwie schon nech die pedale passen halt so gut zum rest da musste das sein


----------



## Janus1972 (20. Juli 2009)

sieht echt geil aus dein würfel, die roten kurbeln sind mal porno. werde wohl über kurz über lang auf die rote xo schaltung wechseln. irgendwie ist das ein fass ohne boden


----------



## zenodur (20. Juli 2009)

ist es eigentlich normal, dass sich am gelenk vom 09er rost bildet?


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Juli 2009)

so,
gestern noch geschimpft,
heute endlich der erlösende! anruf.

mein wls ist wohl endlich auf dem weg zum händler. in den nächsten tagen müsste es dann da sein! 

irgendwie dachte ich nach so langer zeit mich mehr darüber zu freuen.... 
schon komisch.


----------



## Rokkshox (20. Juli 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Die 130mm Version ist doch schon arg schmal, da war mein Popometer nach knapp 130km an der Isar entlang schon an der Schmerzgrenze


Wobei 130 km nicht gerade der typischen Streckenlänge auf einem MTB entsprechen ...
BTW ich habe auch einen Sattel aus der BG-Reihe mit 143 mm und es fährt sich recht angenehm. 

@ schlickjump3r: Hoffentlich langweilt sich das Carbon-Stereo nicht im norddeutschen Flachland bzw. mit den Dünen/ Deichen.

@ chayenne06: Vermutlich kannst du es noch nicht so recht glauben, daß es endlich so weit ist,
aber das wird sich bestimmt noch ändern.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Mc CUBE (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo, hier das neuste über das Stereo 2010,

http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=5165

Auf das Modelljahr 2010 verpasst Cube zudem seinem «Stereo» einen Carbonrahmen und drückt das Gewicht des Allmountain-Bikes um 400 Gramm. In der Rahmengrösse M wiegt das Komplettbike in der Topversion 11.5 Kilogramm. Das Bike weist 140 Millimetern Federweg am Heck und 150 Millimetern an der Gabel auf. Die Anlenkung des Federbeins erfolgt wie bei den bisherigen Stereo-Modellen über eine Viergelenk-Kinematik mit «schwimmend» aufgehängtem Federbein. Damit erreicht Cube eine antriebsneutrale Federung da der Hinterbau auntonom vom Hauptrahmen «arbeiten» kann. Die Preisbandbreite für das Carbon-Stereo liegt zwischen 2800 und 4600 Euro.


----------



## schobbeschorle (21. Juli 2009)

Wow - aus Carbon übertrifft das sogar meinen Vorstellungen eines Traumbikes


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Wow - aus Carbon übertrifft das sogar meinen Vorstellungen eines Traumbikes


carbon an so einem bike ist fuer mich ein ALPtraum. wenn mein stereo aus carbon waer,
haett ich einen vermutliche einen verbrauch von 1-2 rahmen im jahr....


----------



## Peter-S (21. Juli 2009)

... ich bleibe auch lieber bei Alu oder Scandium oder Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (21. Juli 2009)

also stellt euch vor:

mein wls ist endlich da!!!! 

sieht super aus, habs aber noch beim händler stehen lassen. müssen noch ein paar sachen verändert werden 
komme die nächsten tage eh nicht zum fahren.
jetzt habe ich soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  lange warten müssen, 
(laut meinem händler bin ich mit abstand die längste die auf ein bike hat warten müssen!!!), jetzt kommts auf ein paar tage mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.

aber dann gibts bilder satt


----------



## acid-driver (21. Juli 2009)

was lässte denn noch machen?


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Juli 2009)

oh, da fragst was  kenn mich mit allem net soooo aus. hoffe das wird noch.
auf jeden fall muss der lenker etwas gekürzt werden, ist mir zu breit. 
und ne andere kassette rein. 
das wars eigentlich fürs erste. wie gesagt, da wird jetzt nicht groß rum getuned. 
evtl. mal ne schwarze kurbel. sieht glaub ich ganz schick aus, oder pink?? mal sehen.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Juli 2009)

@chayenne glückwunsch und viel spass damit. glaub mir warten hat sich gelohnt. tip von mir mach ne versenkbare sattelstütze dran.


----------



## Cubeist (22. Juli 2009)

Dann bin ich jetzt der letzte Wartende?! 

Naja und n stereo aus Carbon ist wohl am Ziel vorbei. Toll für die Eisdiele oder wie das Scott Ranzig super zum Leihen und man sich keine Sorgen machen muss ob man den Rahmen nach der Tour nicht doch nochmal kurz durchleuchten lässt 

Und für den 180mm Freerider hatten se leider keine eigene Idee für ne Dämpferanlenkung oder kommt die nur mir bekannt vor?!


----------



## Rokkshox (22. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also stellt euch vor:
> 
> mein wls ist endlich da!!!!
> 
> ...


Schön zu hören, daß dein Fully endlich angekommen ist, aber hast du wenigstens für die extreme Warterei 
Schmerzensgeld in Form eines Preisnachlaß o.ä. bekommen?


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2009)

ne, also carbon stereo geht ja gar nicht. bleibt zu hoffen, dass es noch eine Alu-Version gibt. Meistens sind die dann schlecht ausgestattet, aber dann gibt's wieder was zum tunen. Bin schon mächtig auf die Euro-Bike gespannt.


----------



## littledevil (22. Juli 2009)

Alu gibts weiter und es wird niemand gezwungen ein Carbon zu fahren 



idworker schrieb:


> ne, also carbon stereo geht ja gar nicht. bleibt zu hoffen, dass es noch eine Alu-Version gibt. Meistens sind die dann schlecht ausgestattet, aber dann gibt's wieder was zum tunen. Bin schon mächtig auf die Euro-Bike gespannt.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Juli 2009)

frag mich grade wie cube das anstellen will, die haben dieses jahr schon probs mit den alu-rahmen. da sag ich nur eins zu. schuster bleib bei deinen leisten. lieber die modelle die man hat vernüftig und zeitgerecht produzieren als immer und immer mehr bikes auf den markt zu werfen.


----------



## Peter-S (22. Juli 2009)

Cubeist schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt der letzte Wartende?!



..durchhalten... alles wird gut


----------



## Sunset (22. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> evtl. mal ne schwarze kurbel. sieht glaub ich ganz schick aus, oder pink?? .


 
hab´s dir ja bereits schon mal gesagt  pink sieht an dem rad´l sicherlich gut aus..

wünsch dir viel spass mit dem bike!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Juli 2009)

@ chayenne06

Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike. Wurde ja wirklich langsam Zeit, aber du wirst dich auf jedenfall auf dem Bike wohl fühlen.
Ich hatte am Anfang auch gedacht der Lenker wäre etwas zu breit. Nach den ersten richtigen Trailabfahrten denke ich werde ihn bei der Breite belassen. Das Bike läßt sich irre gut fahren. Habe bis jetzt auch rein gar nichts zu meckern. Es läuft einfach rund.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## james.fox (22. Juli 2009)

@chayenne06:
Bei welchem Händler bist du denn wenn du aus Augsburg bist, wenn i fragen darf? 
Komme ursprünglich aus meitingen 
lg max


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juli 2009)

@angsthase:
danke herzlichst 
ja wurde echt zeit. also so lange hat wohl bisher niemand warten müssen!
mit dem lenker muss ich mal sehen. ist halt was anderes als ein ams. muss es erstmal richtig fahren dann schau ma weiter.

@james.fox:
bin bei keinem augschburger  händler. denen vertrau ich net. bin in mering und super zufrieden!

@sunset:
so ne pinke kurbel würde mich reizen. aber farblich müsste die natürlich ganz genau auf die anderen pinken farben passen. dass wär dann ne feine sache!


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2009)

erstmal glueckwunsch zum neuen bike.


chayenne06 schrieb:


> so ne pinke kurbel würde mich reizen. aber farblich müsste die natürlich ganz genau auf die anderen pinken farben passen. dass wär dann ne feine sache!


ich wuerd sagen lass es. das wird zuviel rosa....
war gestern bei meinem haendler und hab mir das erste mal so ein lady stereo 
angeschaut (das steht uebrigens da schon 2 wochen im laden und ein paar normale 
stereos hat er auch noch, falls jemand noch eins braucht).


----------



## Rokkshox (23. Juli 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> frag mich grade wie cube das anstellen will, die haben dieses jahr schon probs mit den alu-rahmen.
> da sag ich nur eins zu. schuster bleib bei deinen leisten. lieber die modelle die man hat vernüftig
> und zeitgerecht produzieren als immer und immer mehr bikes auf den markt zu werfen.


Jo, die Chaoten sollten erstmal Grundsätzliches  verbessern bzw. wie man flexibel auf eine steigende Nachfrage reagiert
anstatt ein jährliches Produktions- und Lieferchaos zu produzieren und die Informations- bzw. Kommunikationskompetenz 
sollte auch dringenst verbessert werden. 
Aber solange man sich auf genügend treudoofe Kunden mit fast unendlicher Geduld  verlassen kann,
gibt es wohl für Cube wenig Gründe etwas zu verändern.
BTW in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Mountainbike ist gerade ein "AMS Pro XT" recht gut getestet worden ... 


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juli 2009)

@fatz:
also die kurbel müsste ich mir eh erst ansehen. wenns farblich net passt, dann sowie so nicht. lieber nur ganz schwarz ist auch schick 
und das ist ja wieder typisch! bei dir stehen die stereos rum während andere seit monaten warten.... gut gemacht cube!!

@rockshox:
treudoof?? wenns ein genauso gutes und vom P/L verhältnis anderes bike gegeben hätte, das mir auch noch optisch gefallen hätte, dann wäre ich sicherlich von der bestellung abgesprungen. aber es ist leider auf dem bereich nichts vergleichbares da, für mich zumindest!


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Juli 2009)

@chayenne06 habe gestern bei meinem Cube Händler ein WLS stehen sehen in Größe 17"


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2009)

hilft ihr nix -> 15"

@ramona:
ich glaub es war aber n 17er


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juli 2009)

@lipper-zipfel:
danke aber hab doch endlich seit dienstag mein bike!!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel:
> danke aber hab doch endlich seit dienstag mein bike!!



Wo beiben die Fotos?


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Juli 2009)

@chayenne Ah so, dann gehört das aber geändert !


----------



## Naughty82 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auch noch, aber wohl nur bis morgen.. Habe die Info erhalten das ich es morgen abholen kann.. juhu! Hab jetzt seit dem 22.06. gewartet (geht eigentlich, wenn ich´s mit manch anderem vergleiche.. aber dafür krieg ich´s für nen guten Preis)


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. Juli 2009)

@chayenne06: Das ist der Hammer freu mich für dich das dein elendes warten ein Ende hat. Das mit den freuen war bei mir auch so aber als ichs dann ausn laden geholt hatte konnte das gesicht nich breit genug sein fürs grinsen und hält auch immer noch irgendwie an

gruz<schlicki


----------



## zenodur (23. Juli 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich normal, dass sich am gelenk vom 09er rost bildet?



also laut händler und cube ist es nicht normal. wird nun getauscht

also in diesem sinne viel spass mit euren neuen rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Juli 2009)

@Tigers-Claw:
fotos gibts morgen! mein wls steht noch beim händler, da ich vor sonntag eh nicht zum biken komme. aber dann


----------



## Peter-S (23. Juli 2009)

Ich musste heute mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass der Umwerfer beim Runterschalten auf das kleinste Blatt mit der Fixierschraube voll auf den Schwingenquerträger knallt. Dort ist bereits die Eloxierung ab 
Hat jemand ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht? Vielleicht mit Fotos .) Ich reiche auch noch welche nach.


----------



## schrader999 (23. Juli 2009)

Bitte mal Fotos. Vielleicht versteh ich dich ja falsch, aber die Begrenzerschraube muss dort doch anschlagen um zu begrenzen? Oder schlägt die bei dir noch woanders an?


----------



## Peter-S (23. Juli 2009)

...nicht die Begrenzerschraube. Die Fixierschraube des Seilzuges, sorry für die unklare Ansage ...


----------



## schrader999 (23. Juli 2009)

Verstehe. Ne das ist nicht ok so. Wenn die Schraube offen ist, dann schlägt die Inbus auf den Querträger, weil die Feder sie runterdrückt. Korrekt verschraubt/gespannt darf sie aber nicht anstehen. Nehme an, dass dein Seilzug nachgespannt werden muss, aber wohl nicht nur vorne an der Rändelschraube, sondern direkt an der besagten Inbus (und damit darfste dann auch den ganzen Umwerfer wieder neu einstellen). Bring es zum Händler, der soll den Mist richten. Sch... natürlich mit dem Lack, der schon ab ist.
Bei mir war der Umwerfer übrigens auch falsch montiert, Auch der Seikzug falsch (zu locker)gespannt. Danke Cube, passt aber gut zu den falschen Drehmomenten, mit denen angezogen war und zu den falschen Griffen die bei mir montiert waren.

Wenn du es selber machen willst, dann bau das Hinterrad aus, dann kommst du besser an die Inbus, die schon ordentlich nach unten drückt. Und am besten noch jemanden der die assistiert.


----------



## schrader999 (23. Juli 2009)

In deinem Album sieht ein Bild (..09 9) so aus, als hättest Du den Lackschaden schon beim Neuen dran. Oder ist das ein Dreck auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (24. Juli 2009)

Das Foto ist vom Neurad, da ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
Ein Nachspannen des Seilzuges schliesse ich aus, da Ausrichtung und Schaltvorgang stimmen. Ich denke eher das sich die Begrenzerschraube gelockert oder verabschiedet hat. Ich werde nun ersteinmal alles sauber machen  und mir dann die Sache mal genau ansehen... Ich berichte dann wieder.


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juli 2009)

Mir ists ja fast peinlich zu schreiben aber die Freude überwiegt
Hab mein 16"er auch seit gestern 
Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Heute wärens 5 Wochen seit der Bestellung gewesen 

Aber ich denk auch mit noch so langer Wartezeit. Das Bike lohnt sich 

Größe passt übrigens Nur mit der Rock Shox Gabel komm ich mal wieder nicht besonders klar. Oder der Hinterbau ist einfach zu gut


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juli 2009)

Ach ja...

Weiß man eigentlich was zu den Drehmomenten der Schrauben des Hinterbaus?

Und waaas soll eigentlich dieser Poplockhebel an der Gabel? Und dieser U-turn blödsinn???


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch! Da hast ja echt dussel gehabt mit der Wartezeit. Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel spass mit deinen neuen Spielzeug und immer ne Handbreit Luft unterm Reifen<<

>>schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (24. Juli 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das Foto ist vom Neurad, da ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
> Ein Nachspannen des Seilzuges schliesse ich aus, da Ausrichtung und Schaltvorgang stimmen. Ich denke eher das sich die Begrenzerschraube gelockert oder verabschiedet hat. Ich werde nun ersteinmal alles sauber machen  und mir dann die Sache mal genau ansehen... Ich berichte dann wieder.



Vielleicht auch zu tief montiert? Bei mir schliesst die Befestigungsschelle ziemlich gut mit der vorderen Kante des Rahmenrohres (Dämpferaufnahme) ab. Gilt zumindest für die XTR.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

ohne bilder ists nur ein rätselraten


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Juli 2009)

so geschafft, die ersten fotos im fotoalbum.
würde ja hier gerne eins rein tun, aber weiß nicht mehr wie das geht 
kann evtl. jemand helfen?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

unterm bild steht "bbcodes einblenden". da mal draufklicken und den link hier einfügen.

sieht dann so aus.


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Juli 2009)

Ohi guggemada hüpsch das kleine schwarze^^ und freuste dich jetzt? Ich denk mal bei den Anblick geht das sicher garnich anderes hab ich recht? Ich wünsch dir viele Tolle Touren und damit verbundene Erlebnisse auf das die Liaison ewiglich hält.

pea<e"schlicki


----------



## Peter-S (24. Juli 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das Foto ist vom Neurad, da ist noch nichts davon zu sehen.
> Ein Nachspannen des Seilzuges schliesse ich aus, da Ausrichtung und Schaltvorgang stimmen. Ich denke eher das sich die Begrenzerschraube gelockert oder verabschiedet hat. Ich werde nun ersteinmal alles sauber machen  und mir dann die Sache mal genau ansehen... Ich berichte dann wieder.



Also es war definitiv eine gelockerte Begrenzungsschraube, die 2 volle Umdrehungen brauchte. Mich wunder nur, dass mir das nicht aufgefallen ist beim runterschalten... Naja, auf dem kleinen Blatt bin ich so selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Juli 2009)

@ Andreas Hecht

wir sollten uns mal unterhalten. (Rohloff)

Leider hast du die PM Funktion nicht geschalten.

Wäre schön wennst die mal bei mir melden würdest.


----------



## Sunset (25. Juli 2009)

@chayenne06
muss meinen vorschlag bzgl. pinken anbauteilen revidieren! konnte mir heute live ein bild von deinem bike machen und muss gestehen, würde nicht wirklich gut aussehen, da pinke teile zu den anderen farblichen anbauteilen (z.b. R1) wirklich nicht passen würden. sieht live einfach anders aus. glaube, da bist du mit schwarzen teilen besser bedient. 
wird allerdings im kurbelbereich schwer werden eine brauchbare, schwarze alternative zu der xt zu finden.

ach ja. kleiner tipp. lass dir vorne am besten einen nobby nic drauf ziehen. auch wenn einige andere das gegenteil behaupten... hinten finde ich den rocket ron io. fahr diese kombi bereits seit längerer zeit problemlos...


----------



## schatten (25. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> so geschafft, die ersten fotos im fotoalbum.



Ja, sehr schick. Viel Spaß damit!
Scheinbar wohnst du jetzt auch in der passenden Gegend für das Bike.
Das Donautal (bzw. seine Ausläufer) hier bei mir kann ja gar nichts.


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Juli 2009)

schwarze kurbeln wäre noirs claviculas oder ähnliches. aber die sind dann ja so verdammt günstig


----------



## Mc CUBE (25. Juli 2009)

hey Janus, 
gibt es den Bikeladen am Ende des Wodantals- ( Langenbeg ? )nicht mehr ? ( hatte auch Cube )

Danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Juli 2009)

so endlich habs ich zuhause meinen schatz 

also dass mit den fotos muss ich dann mal üben. evtl.morgen, da wirds richtig eingefahren


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Juli 2009)

@schatten:
ab nächstem WE lebe ich Rosenheim!! die liebe zu den bergen hat mich dahin gezogen... freu mich riesig


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Juli 2009)

Mc CUBE schrieb:


> hey Janus,
> gibt es den Bikeladen am Ende des Wodantals- ( Langenbeg ? )nicht mehr ? ( hatte auch Cube )
> 
> Danke für Deine Antwort



der laden heisst bike'n service und ist nach hattingen umgezogen.
guckst du hier: http://www.bikenservice.de/


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> so endlich habs ich zuhause meinen schatz



gratuliere ! 
hast du schon irgendwas verändert bzw. was hast du noch vor?
als reifen kann ich die mountain king in 2,4 empfehlen....
hast du jetzt noch irgendeine entschädigung wegen der wartezeit bekommen ?
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (25. Juli 2009)

@esgehtauchan:

verändert: ne 34 kassette  damit ich auch nen berg hoch komm . sonst (noch) nix. kenn mich mit allem leider auch net so aus. hoffe das ändert sich noch!! 

den reifen hinten werde ich wohl drauf lassen, vorne evtl. nen anderen. ist ein tip von weiter oben.

entschädigung gabs keine, wobei ich für meinen eh schon super preis vom händler noch die kassette getauscht bekam, ergon griffe, xt pedale, sowie die 2.tacho befestigung. finde es soweit okay.
morgen gibts dann endlich die erste ausfahrt!!


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @esgehtauchan:
> 
> verändert: ne 34 kassette  damit ich auch nen berg hoch komm . sonst (noch) nix. kenn mich mit allem leider auch net so aus. hoffe das ändert sich noch!!
> 
> ...



bin gespannt, wie dir die reifen gefallen.....wenn du vorne den nobby montierst, ist das ein schritt in richtung mehr grip im matsch.....
aber wenn du dann immer noch nicht glücklich mit dem grip bist, dann kann ich dir die oben genannten empfehlen.sind auch noch nicht zu schwer.....

habe dann eine andere kassette drauf gemacht, 32 xt, um wieder ein bisserl gewicht zu sparen.

schön, das du die teile noch bekommen hast.....
hat ja so lange gedauert bei dir....aber das ist ja jetzt eh wurscht.......  



viel spass morgen bei der ersten ausfahrt und viele unfallfreie touren


----------



## schatten (25. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> wenn du vorne den nobby montierst, ist das ein schritt in richtung mehr grip im matsch.....


Aber nur ein ganz winziger...

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, da gehört sowas wie ein Fat Albert drauf.


----------



## es geht auch an (25. Juli 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Aber nur ein ganz winziger...
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, da gehört sowas wie ein Fat Albert drauf.



ja, find ich auch sehr minimal den unterschied.würde ich auch nur für absolut trockene trails empfehlen.....fat albert 2,4 find auch top, wiegen ja ungefähr das gleiche wie die mountain king 2,4 und schenken sich nicht viel bei grip, haltbarkeit und preis....


----------



## Frankys (26. Juli 2009)

Hi! ich hätte mal ne Frage, ich hab die originalkasette drauf, macht es wirklich einen großen unterschied bergauf wenn man sie tauscht?


----------



## Mc CUBE (26. Juli 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> der laden heisst bike'n service und ist nach hattingen umgezogen.
> guckst du hier: http://www.bikenservice.de/




Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankys (26. Juli 2009)

wie war das jetzt mit der kassette?


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juli 2009)

ich kann dir nichts dazu sagen. habs noch nicht ausprobieren können 
da wartet man soooo lange, und dann muss erstmal anderes vorgehen...

aber hab nur gehört dass man je nachdem sich etwas leichter tut...


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2009)

ne 34er kassette hat ne größere untersetzung. 

demzufolge gehts leichter den berg hoch. 

fahre auch schon seit längerer zeit so und bin ganz zufrieden...


----------



## Frankys (26. Juli 2009)

schade und wie läufts bei dir mit deinem neuen bike?


----------



## Frankys (26. Juli 2009)

@acid cool danke mal was zahlt man da so für ne andere kassette?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2009)

frankys such bitte bei google nach ne shimano kassette 11-34

da gibts verschiedene preisklassen. 

ich fahre immer ne xt


----------



## Frankys (26. Juli 2009)

ok


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @esgehtauchan:
> 
> verändert: ne 34 kassette  damit ich auch nen berg hoch komm . sonst (noch) nix. kenn mich mit allem leider auch net so aus. hoffe das ändert sich noch!!
> 
> ...



Öhm, die Ergons und die XT-Pedale sind doch Serie? Waren sie jedenfalls beim WLS meiner Freundin...


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juli 2009)

serie sind auf jeden fall die pdm 520s und nicht die xt 

auf den cube-bildern siehts nach ergons aus, evtl wollte sie andere?


----------



## Naughty82 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo, könt ihr mir irgendwelche Pedale empfehlen? Die, die jetzt drauf sind gefallen mir nicht oder besser gesagt fahre ich mit normalen schuhen und brauche die clickfunktion nicht wirklich. Ich hätte gern welche die breiter sind und dann entweder ganz ohne clicksystem oder nur auf einer seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> serie sind auf jeden fall die pdm 520s und nicht die xt
> 
> auf den cube-bildern siehts nach ergons aus, evtl wollte sie andere?



also serie sind ergon griffe speziell für ladys und die pdm520.
find aber beides für das radl nicht ganz so passend.....aber geschmackssache.

@naughty  hol dir die wellgo magnesium MG 1 Pedale...gibts bei der bucht für 30 euro, wiegen ca 300 gramm ......sind aber noch echt stabil und gut gelagert für den preis.........


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Juli 2009)

servus,
kann sein dass die griffe dran waren. dachte mein händler hat die hingemacht  

aber pedale hab ich auf jeden fall in xt getauscht...


----------



## Naughty82 (28. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> @naughty hol dir die wellgo magnesium MG 1 Pedale...gibts bei der bucht für 30 euro, wiegen ca 300 gramm ......sind aber noch echt stabil und gut gelagert für den preis.........


 
danke! an die habe ich auch gedacht oder an die Truvativ Holzfeller 
preislich und optisch sind die ja ähnlich


----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

Naughty82 schrieb:


> danke! an die habe ich auch gedacht oder an die Truvativ Holzfeller
> preislich und optisch sind die ja ähnlich



nur wiegen die holzfeller um einiges mehr...knapp 600 gramm.....und für 30 euro hab ich die auch noch nicht gesehen.eher so um die 50...
dafür sind diese aber auch um einiges stabiler......
kommt drauf an,was du damit vor hast 
.....ansonsten genügen die wellgo.


----------



## Naughty82 (28. Juli 2009)

Die Wellgo hab ich auch nirgends für ~30 gefunden (höchstens über ebay aus taiwan, oder sind die gemeint?). Die Holzfeller gibts bei hibike für ~50 und ebenso die Wellgo MG1 für ~50. Gibts es bei den beiden unterschiede vom Lager und der Langlebigkeit? Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mir eigentlich egal (hab schon nen abus bordo 6500 dranhängen, da machen die gramm nichts mehr aus  )


----------



## es geht auch an (28. Juli 2009)

Naughty82 schrieb:


> Die Wellgo hab ich auch nirgends für ~30 gefunden (höchstens über ebay aus taiwan, oder sind die gemeint?). Die Holzfeller gibts bei hibike für ~50 und ebenso die Wellgo MG1 für ~50. Gibts es bei den beiden unterschiede vom Lager und der Langlebigkeit? Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mir eigentlich egal (hab schon nen abus bordo 6500 dranhängen, da machen die gramm nichts mehr aus  )



wenn dir das gewicht egal ist, dann nimm die holzfeller.....
die sind , finde ich, einfach einen tick besser und robuster gelagert....
 hier gibts die für 39euro 
http://www.next-level-shop.de/produ...ale/Plattform/Pedale-Truvativ-Holzfeller.html

die wellgo werden alle 2 tage bei ebay versteigert, manchmal gehen die dann für unter 30 euro raus......


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juli 2009)

nc17 sudpin III pro

knapp über 400g und top grip.


----------



## Ryo (8. August 2009)

Bei 1,86 und 86cm Schrittlänge steh ich jetzt vor dem Problem 18" oder 20"  Der Rahmenkalkulator spuckt 19" aus  Irgendjemand mit ähnlichen Proportionen da?


----------



## Peter-S (8. August 2009)

1,84 - 87 und ich fahre ein 20"er - das 1" längere Sitzrohr ist mir sympatischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (8. August 2009)

empfinde den 20" mit 1.85 als perfekt


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2009)

habe genau deine maße. bin mit 18" sehr zufrieden. 

auf dem 20" stereo habe ich neulich mal gesessen, bin da etwas "aufgesetzt"...


----------



## Ryo (8. August 2009)

Hm Einsatzbereich soll das Gelände sein bzw mehr ins Gelände als mit dem AMS Pro momentan.


----------



## ssirius (8. August 2009)

Habe ebenfalls genau die gleichen Masse und 20" passt wie perfekt.

@ acid-driver
Mich würde mal interessieren wie weit bei dir die Sattelstütze heraus ist.


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2009)

an meinem bike ist die syntace stütze bis markierung 11 draußen.

ist aber halt kein cube, von daher ist der wert relativ...


----------



## ewoq (8. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2009)

ewoq schrieb:


>



?


----------



## coastalwolf (9. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nc17 sudpin III pro
> 
> knapp über 400g und top grip.



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. TOP.


----------



## Trekiger (9. August 2009)

gibt es denn jemand der am seinem stereo einen zweiten flaschenhalter angebaut habe? bin da so von meinen alten bike her gewohnt und hätte das auch gerne wieder so. trinkrucksack ist nicht so mein ding.


----------



## derAndre (9. August 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> 1,84 - 87 und ich fahre ein 20"er - das 1" längere Sitzrohr ist mir sympatischer



Ich hab die Maße 1,84 - 84. Um bin mit dem 20'' überhaupt nicht gut klar gekommen. Das 18'' passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Der Vorbau am 20'' ist zudem noch länger. Je mehr du Bergab willst desto eher würde ich zu nem kleineren Rahmen tendieren.


----------



## Ryo (9. August 2009)

Hast du deine Sattelstütze ähnlich weit draußen wie Aciddriver?


----------



## derAndre (9. August 2009)

Ryo, wenn ich gemeint bin, das kommt darauf an. Bei Touren und Bergauf habe ich sie reltiv weit draus, nicht ganz so hoch wie acid-driver aber fast. (Auf der Leiste vorne habe ich beim Touren auf 12 stehen. Bergab und auf Trails habe ich sie ziemlich weit unten so auf 5. Dann ist halt essig mit sitzen aber das will ich in den Situationen dann eh nich.


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

ich glaub um die traileinstellung gings gerade nicht


----------



## Ryo (9. August 2009)

Ne Traileinstellung is ja klar, es ging um die normale Toureneinstellung


----------



## derAndre (9. August 2009)

Hehe, ok. Ich hab grad noch mal nach geguckt bzw. das Foto raus gekramt. Viel niedriger hab ich die Stütze glaube ich nicht:






Ich bin ein Sitztriese, also oben rum deutlich länger als unten, und trotzdem sind mir die 18'' wesentlich lieber.


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

für uns werden lange sattelstützen gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (9. August 2009)

Mit meinen 186/86 hab ich die Sattelstütze auch etwa so weit herausgezogen. Wohlgemerkt bei 20" !

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit vergleichbarer Grösse beim 18" Rahmen dann einen vernünftigen Abstand zu den Pedalen hat.

Aber egal, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## derAndre (9. August 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Mit meinen 186/86 hab ich die Sattelstütze auch etwa so weit herausgezogen. Wohlgemerkt bei 20" !
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit vergleichbarer Grösse beim 18" Rahmen dann einen vernünftigen Abstand zu den Pedalen hat.
> 
> Aber egal, muss jeder selbst wissen.



Der Abstand zur Pedale ist perfekt und wenn ich über dem Rahmen auf dem Boden stehe, kann ich gerade so mit den Glocken leuten ohne ans Rahmenrohr zu stoßen. Mir ist das Bergab wichtiger. Und dabei mag ich es zwar schnell aber kontrolliert. Ich fahre ja auch keine Klickpedale. Alles in allem sind die 18'' für mich perfekt.

Aber wie Du ja schon sagst, muss jeder selbst wissen was er wie fährt.


----------



## Cumulus (10. August 2009)

@all

seid einigen Tagen bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines CUBE Stereo WLS 15''. Eigentlich wollte ich das AMS Pro schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug, da mir die Linienführung designmäßig besser gefallen hat. Aber der Markt war zu diesem Zeitpunkt ziemlich leergefeht. 

Zufällig stand das Stereo in 15'' im Laden und eine kurze Testfahrt zeigte, dass ich mich mit meiner Körpergröße von knapp 1,60 m auf diesem Radl doch ziemlich wohl fühlte - auch wenn die Optik mich nicht so fesselte und ich die Farbe lila schlimm fand. Mein Händler hat mir die Teile an der Bremse in schwarz ummontiert, den Lenker eingekürzt (ich finde ihn immer noch zu breit !!! - teste den Lenker aber noch ca. 2 Wochen), Funktacho draufgepackt, Reifen meiner Wahl montiert und schon habe ich den schwarz-weißen Traum vergessen (AMS Pro). 

Jetzt lese ich, daß die Kassette 11-34 für die Berge eine Erleichterung sei. Da wir gerade eine Radltour von Füssen nach Riva planen und ich außerdem noch im Allgäu wohne (Alpenrand), spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Kassette austauschen zu lassen. Was meint Ihr ???

Servus Cumulus


----------



## fatz (10. August 2009)

Cumulus schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich, daß die Kassette 11-34 für die Berge eine Erleichterung sei. Da wir gerade eine Radltour von Füssen nach Riva planen und ich außerdem noch im Allgäu wohne (Alpenrand), spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Kassette austauschen zu lassen. Was meint Ihr ???


machen. du wirst es nicht bereuen. am besten jetzt wo die 32er noch neu ist. sollte dein 
haendler eigentlich umsonst machen, wenn er gut drauf ist.


----------



## Cumulus (10. August 2009)

@fatz

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Ich werde morgen meinen Händler bitten, den Austausch vorzunehmen.

Cumulus


----------



## schrader999 (10. August 2009)

Cumulus schrieb:


> @fatz
> 
> Danke für die rasche Antwort. Ich werde morgen meinen Händler bitten, den Austausch vorzunehmen.
> 
> Cumulus



Auch wenn er es nicht mehr kostenfrei tauscht, ist es eine lohnende Investition für die Alpentour. Aber mit Wechsel sollte das nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten für die XT-Version (und bei dem Preis darfste die alte Kasette behalten).
Aber vielleicht hast ja Glück und er tauscht noch aus.


----------



## fatz (11. August 2009)

da ist dann schon n 10er fuer die arbeit dabei. bei bike-components.de kostet die xt-kassette 38.95
wenn er n fuffi will, wuerd ich mir dafuer lieber gleich den abzieher und die kassette kaufen. 
kettenpeitsche kann man aus 20cm kette und n flacheisen prima selberbauen. ein loch bohren und gut is


----------



## Janus1972 (11. August 2009)

wollte ich auch vorschlagen. die kassette ist, mit passendem werkzeug, in ner minute gewechselt. hör erstmal was dein dealer sagt und dann kannste ja immer noch überlegen was du machst.


----------



## schrader999 (11. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> da ist dann schon n 10er fuer die arbeit dabei. bei bike-components.de kostet die xt-kassette 38.95
> wenn er n fuffi will, wuerd ich mir dafuer lieber gleich den abzieher und die kassette kaufen.
> kettenpeitsche kann man aus 20cm kette und n flacheisen prima selberbauen. ein loch bohren und gut is



10 er für die Arbeit wäre frech bei dem Miniaufwand. Hab eher auf den Internetpreis nen 10er als Händleraufschlag gerechnet. Ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade 45 Euro für ne XT-Kette gelöhnt. Arbeitzeit kam extra dazu. Was ne Anzocke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. August 2009)

der händler muss doch auch an was verdienen :/

mir fällts auch manchmal schwer, was beim händer zu kaufen aber garantiefälle und probleme lassen sich beim händler einfacher händeln.

zugegebenermaßen kaufe ich auch kassetten, reifen und ketten im internet, da verschleißartikel


----------



## Cumulus (11. August 2009)

@all

die Kassette 11-32 wird in 11-34 am Montag getauscht und dies offensichtlich auf Kulanz. Es gibt auch noch faire Händler, zumindestens tut er was in Sache "Kundenbindung" !

Servus Cumulus


----------



## fatz (12. August 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat gerade 45 Euro für ne XT-Kette gelöhnt. Arbeitzeit kam extra dazu. Was ne Anzocke.



nicht der der verlangt ist bloed, sondern der, der's bezahlt. selber schrauben und gut is....


----------



## Janus1972 (13. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht der der verlangt ist bloed, sondern der, der's bezahlt. selber schrauben und gut is....



alle können aber auch nicht alles selbst schrauben. mache auch viel selbst. nur an die schaltung gehe ich nicht dran. da bin ich irgendwie zu blöd zu. scheibenbremsanlage wechsel ich aber auch selbst. wenn man einmal weiss wie es geht ist selbst das relativ simpel. ( bezüglich ausrichtung bremssattel )


----------



## schrader999 (13. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht der der verlangt ist bloed, sondern der, der's bezahlt. selber schrauben und gut is....



Auch der Händler der für 20 Euro nen Kunden verliert ist blöd.


----------



## Sunset (13. August 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wenn man einmal weiss wie es geht ist selbst das relativ simpel.



gilt auch für die schaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. August 2009)

@schrader: da hast allerdings auch recht...

@sunset: eben! ausserdem kann man sich draussen besser selber helfen, wenn man auch daheim schraubt...


----------



## kneesliding (16. August 2009)

Hi,

weiss einer von euch w man ein 2009 Rahmen bestellen kann?

Gruß

Pete


----------



## coastalwolf (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach  knapp vier Monaten und 2000 km mit meinem R1 Carbon wollte ich Euch mal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht geben.

Das Rad ist ziemlich nah dran an der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau. Weder auf anspruchsvollen Trails in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, auf der schwäbischen Alb oder am Feldberg hat mich das Bike im Stich gelassen. Insbesondere bergab vermittelt es mir sehr viel Sicherheit. Bergauf bleibt als wesentlicher Kritikpunkt das Übergewicht des Rahmens. Hier bleiben gegenüber dem Klassenprimus 600g auf der Strecke. Auch ohne Gabelabsenkung klettert das Rad noch souverän. 120mm FW sind der ideale Kompromiss auch für schnelle Forstwegpassagen in der Ebene. Bei 100mm wirds eher kippelig. Ist also für die ganz steilen Rampen reserviert.
Positiv überrascht bin ich von der R1 Carbon. Nach dem Wechsel auf Swissstopp-Beläge paßt es auch bei Nässe und die Power ist mehr aus ausreichend. Von der sehr guten Dosierbarkeit ganz zu Schweigen. Nicht umsonst kommt wohl bei Formula nächstes Jahr die Gebereinheit auch für den Nachfolger der The One zum Einsatz.

Tierisch genervt bin ich allerdings vom schlechten Qualitätseindruck des Rahmens.

Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt im 1./2. Gang schlief die Kette an der Schwingenlagerschraube. Abhilfe hat ein zusätzlicher Spacer unter der Lagerschale der Hollowtech II Kurbel gebracht. Das Tretlager ist leider nicht einmal 72mm breit.





Beim Montieren des Spacers ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass die Schraube der Schwingenlagerung lose war. Beim Zerlegen kam nicht mal Schraubensicherung zum Vorschein. Diese war nur links aufgetragen. Dort hatte ich natürlich ebenfalls gleich nachgeschaut. Von Cube gabs seit dem 12. Juni keine Antwort an meinen Händler, wie so etwas überhaupt passieren kann. 

Das nächste Problem sind die Führungsnuten für die Naben-Endkappen des X-12 Steckachsensystems. Abstand der Anlageflächen in den Nuten sollte 142 +/- 1mm sein. Istmass: 146,5mm. Die Konsequenz: 





...und eine bescheiden zu montierende Steckachse.

Diese Qualitätsmängel verderben zumindest mir die Freude an einem eigentlich sehr guten Rahmenkonzept. Schade Cube. Unsere Wege trennen sich wohl bald. Das R1 Carbon ist der ideale Teilespender für ein Liteville 301.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Moin!

ich hab da mal ne Frage an die technisch versierten, und zwar is mir vor kurzen zu ersten mal was an den Bremsen von meinen Schätzchen aufgefallen ich weiss zwar das die Bremsscheiben schwimmend gelagert sind und das sie auch deswegen einwenig schleifen dürfen. Tun sie bei mir zwar nur vorn ganz minimal und das stört mich auch net. Aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist das wenn ich die Vorderradbremse Anziehe und das Bike dann vor und zurück bewegen fühlt sich das dann an als wäre das Steuerlager irgendwie lose so das es Spiel hat aber es ist nicht das Steuerlage sondern Das rad was sich ca 1 cm vor und zurück bewegen lässt. Also wenn ich genau von oben auf den Reifen gucken und mit der Gabelbrücke Fluchte dann ist es genau eine Stolle also 1 cm die sich das rad bewegt. Dann hab ich mal geschaut ob das wegen den Bremsscheiben os ist und es war auch so. Sie Lassen sich hinten wie vor ein wenige vor und zurück drehen in also axial nicht seitlich. 

Nun meine Frage ist das normal und wenn ja kommen von daher auch diese komischen geräusche wenn ich mal die vorderradbemse ganze schnell recht kräftig ziehe und schnell wieder loslasse dann hab ich manchmal nicht immer sone art verwindungsgeräusche meist wenn ich gerad noch nich so lang unterwegs bin bzw. die bremsen noch kalt sind. wo die Geräusche genau herkomem konnt ich noch nicht orten hört sich aber wie wie zwischen gabel und die unterseite von Steuerrohr. Wenn das Jemand kennt und mir entwarnung geben kann das ich mir keine sorgen machen brauch wäre ich ganz dankbar.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## RSR2K (17. August 2009)

Hi,


wer von Euch wartet denn immer noch auf sein Stereo insbesondere R1?

Es scheinen ja in letzter Zeit fast alle hier aus dem Thread ihre bikes erhalten zu haben,oder ist dem nicht so?


mfg


----------



## 007ike (17. August 2009)

warten?
Meins stand beim Händler rum. Da steht noch eins, das anscheindend niemand will....


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Wartest du etwa noch auf n Bike wenn ja bitte sag jetzt das du auch schon im letzten bzw. Anfang des Jahres bestellt hast wenns so ist und jetzt immernoch jemand auf sein bike warten muss soll sich cube mal was schämen wenn sie sich dazu nicht äussern können aber jetzt kurz bevor die Messe ansteht ihre 2010er bikes anpreisen und komischer weise dort guckt doch mal jemand ins forum und äussert sich zu belanglosen fragen wie Farbgebung und so.


----------



## ssirius (17. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> warten?
> Meins stand beim Händler rum. Da steht noch eins, das anscheindend niemand will....



Es gibt viele Räder, die noch beim Händler stehen und anscheinend keiner will. Das hängt auch davon ab, wieviel der Händler jetzt noch dafür verlangt. 

Meist ist es halt so, dass gerade der eigene Händler eben keins da hat. (Murphy's Gesetz)


----------



## derAndre (17. August 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Meist ist es halt so, dass gerade der eigene Händler eben keins da hat. (Murphy's Gesetz)



Die Frage ist ja auch, wie weit ist man bereit zu fahren, um eins bei einem Fremden Händler abzuholen und wer macht dann in Zukunft die Inspektionen ;-) In den Ballungszentren hat man meist das Glück sich einen Händler aussuchen zu können.


----------



## ssirius (17. August 2009)

Sehe ich auch so. 

Bei soviel Geld ist es mir lieber einen schnell erreichbaren Händler zu haben. Kann ja doch immer mal ein kleines oder, wie man hier liest, ein grösseres Problem auftauchen. Selbst schrauben hin oder her, der Händler hat i.d.R. den besseren Draht zum Hersteller.

Auch die oft guten Preise bei Ebay sind relativ, da die Garantie meist nur für den Erstkäufer gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Hi,

war wollte gerad mein rad putzen nach der gestriegen ausfahrt und nun stell ich fest das die Kurbel garnich richtig fest sitzt und zwar auf der Ritzel Seit. Jetzt frag ich mich ist das erst jetzt so oder haben die im laden das schon nich richtig festgezogen denn normal lockert sich das so eine Kurbel nicht. Ich hab jetzt auch nich die Erfahrung mit den neuen Kurbel aber sowas darf doch nich passieren einfach so oder. Ich hatte nähmlich schon von anfang an immer ein leichtes schleifen der ketten vernommen um wiegetritt. Ich hab jetzt auch mal versucht die kurbel fest zuziehen aber das klappt auch nicht die schraube sitzt bomben fest bin ich der meinung. Was kann das sein. Ps. hab gerade mal 200 km mit dem rad runter werd jetzt gleich mal meinen Händler anrufen und ihm bescheid sagen das ich das Teil morgen vorbei bringe.


----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

Hallo schlickjumr3r, du hast doch RF Atlas AM dran oder? die hab ich auch an meinem dran. ich habe sie auch nach den ersten 50 und 100km  nachziehen müssen bis jetzt bleibt sie fest. du musst mit einem 8er (glaube ich) Inbus die innere Schraube richtig anknallen ( 40 n/m +) mach das jetzt und in 100km nochmal und dann hat sie sich gesetzt. saudummes system von race face wenn man mich fragt, steif ist sie trotzdem.


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Naja nö die Deus xc hab ich dran ich hatte schon versucht die Große schraube auf der Rechten Seite festzuziehen hatte ne größten Imbus dafür benutz den ich habe aber Kurbel sitzt immernoch locker aber was meinst du mit innere schraube sind das zwei bei der Race Face jetzt wo du das sagst ist mir nämlich so als hätte ich das zwei unterschiedliche schraubsysteme gesehen einmal 6 kannt und dann vielzahn wie gesagt ich kannte mich bis jetzt nur mit den oldskool Aussenviekant Tretlagern aus die hat man angezogen und fest waren sie. Ich schau morgen beim Dealer vorbei der kann dann gleich auch nochmal die schaltung und so nachstellen. Ich wollt eh vorbei schauen und mich Pflegetechnisch eindecken.


gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Ok das hat mir doch jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen im der Inneren Schraube hast recht gehabt Innen ist eine 6 Kannt 8er imbus schraube und wenn ich die jetzt festziehe wird der Rechte kurbelarm auch fest ^^ mein fehler also und dann ist da noch eine etwas größere Vielzahn schraube welche größe das jetzt weiss ich nicht und welchen zewck sie hat kann ich nur vermuten das sie zum kontern oder so ist. Werd morgen trotzdem nochmal zum radelladen und mir das mit den Bremsen und den Spiel nochmal erläutern lassen.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

ps. is aber trotzdem komisch das die so Lose wird nach 200 km ich hoffe ja das dass dann nur für den Anfang so ist.

lg<schlicki


----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

genau! die aüßere mutter ist nur zum kontern da! wenn du die kurbel lose schrauben willst musst du die "innere" schraube ganz einfach herausdrehen und sie wird von der schwarzen großen mutter gekontert (welche ein linksgewinde hat). kannst gerne zum händler gehen, bei mir wars nur das selbe daher weiß ich das.
das mit den bremsen kann ich dir nicht erklären (ich hab normale scheiben )


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. August 2009)

Ja nö das mit der Kurbel könnt ich jetzt auch selbst teoretisch machen aber ich hab kein vernümpftiges werkzeug und kein Drehmoment. Bei mir scheuert der Zug der vorderen schaltung an der Gabelbrücke den Lack ab so scheint es zumindest da soll sich der Händler auch was einfallen lassen ich weiss ja nich ob ne art zughalterung gibt die man ans steuerrohr kleben kann und dann auch hält.

Jedesfall thx für den Tipp bin eben noch bissle grün hintern den ohren was schrauben angeht und bevor ich was kaputt machen frag ich lieber nach bzw, lass es machen.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. August 2009)

So war heut beim ersten checkup bei meinen Händler er hat mir die Kurbel nochmal ordentlich festgezogen nachdem sie sich beim ersten mal gesetzt hatte dann schaltung nochmal feinjustiert und die Bremscheieben nochmal festgezogen vorne war sie ziehmlich locker deswegen auch das merkwürdig große spiel. Also alles in allen recht guter service wie ich finde ich darf wohl vorbeikommen wann ich will bzw. wenn sich was verstellt am rad sie machen es dann kostenlos wieder flott find ich jut. Natürlich wird man nich jeden 2 Tag vorbeikommen dürfen um ne Kleinigkeit zu machen das meinste versucht man ja eh dann selber zu machen wenn mans richtige knowhow hat.

Dann wollte ich mich jetzt mal Pfelge und wartungstechnisch eindecken hab mir aber erstmal nur normales Kettenspray für die Schaltung gekauft wollte aber noch was für die federelemente und was man halt noch so braucht was brauch man denn eigentlich um sein Radel Jut in schuss zu halten. Achja ne kleines Multitool würd ich mir auch noch für unterwegs zulegen wollen falls mal was im argen is und ich nich im regen stehen bleiben muss. Was habt ihr da so am man bzw. im rucksack. Ich mein es gibt ja viele Multimini whatever tools aber welches ist wirklich sinnvoll ich mein wichtig wäre schon mal nen Reifenheber falls mal n Platten is aber was sollte man noch dabei haben?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2009)

kaufst du DAS, bist du glücklich


----------



## zeKai (18. August 2009)

dabei haben sollte man: kettestifft / glied + nieter (is am multitool meist dran)
schaltauge (hab ich aber atm auch ned)
flicken (ich hab da so selbstklebende die sind echt gut)
schlauch (wenn mal was zu stark zerrissen is)
pumpe für reifen und federelemente
notfallwerkzeug was eh mit einem multitool ziemlich gut abgedecht ist habe meistens noch ne kleine zange bei und nen kleines messer. 
kabelbinder und bissi panzertape  (wenns ma wieder jemanden den sattel zerreißt)
etwas öl ggf. und wenn du monster touren drehst paar bremsklötze.

das sollte einiges abdecken was so passieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (18. August 2009)

k.. danke jungs bis auf Rad und gabelpumpe und trinkblase hab ich bis jetzt noch nix in meinen rucksack aber nen schlauch bzw. flckkram is so gut wie besorgt nur das multitool hmm genau das was acid-driver verschlägt gibt z,Zt auch im Testabo der MB für 14,90 könnte man ja auch mal ins auge fassen.

Danke jedenfalls für die Tipps,

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Janus1972 (19. August 2009)

was kai sagt stimmt schon. kauf dir nen tool mit kettennieter und ein paar ersatzstifte. die sind nicht teuer. wir haben es mal hinbekommen in drei wochen 4 ketten zu schreddern ohne dass wirklich was war.


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. August 2009)

Joa das ja übel werd mich dann mal demnächst gut eindecken.


----------



## maxracingshox (19. August 2009)

oder das hier find ich auch sehr gut i.d. Praxis. Als Tipp: ich hab jetzt Schwalbe Doc Blue Pannenflüssigkeit in beiden Schlaüchen Drin. Als ich neulich nen platten hatte hab ich das zeug einfach eingefüllt und aufgepumpt. Der Reifen ist bis jetzt dicht und die Prozedur hat geschätzte 2 min. gebraucht. Zudem hast du noch zukünftige Pannensicherheit ;D  .  kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen was ich auch immer dabei habe ist ein ersatz-schaltkabel : mir ist mal eins auf ner Tour hinten gerissen und ich durfte bei jedem Berg Schieben, weil das Schaltwerk sich ja automatisch auf den Äußersten Kranz stellt. (macht echt kein Spaß)
Sprühöl bitte nirgendwo am Fahrrad verwenden weil: 
1. Auf garkeinen Fall auf den Tauchrohren da es die Gummis angreift und das Ansprechverhalten nicht Verbessert (vorallem nicht bei Fox ;D )
2. Auch nicht bei irgendwelchen Lagern, da es fast keine Schmierwirkung besitzt und das Fett rauswäscht => sehr hoher Lagerverschleiß und nach kurzer Zeit knacken!
joa der rest wurde eigentlich schon gesagt... Hab mir gestern einen Nerv in der Wirbelsäule Eingeklemmt, ergo: für die nächste Zeit erstmal kein Biken! Die Welt ist soooo ungerecht!!! Naja dann werd ich mich mal im Schach üben


----------



## maxracingshox (19. August 2009)

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=c852912fab45035d6eaf22da2382619b
Sorry das war der Link


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. August 2009)

Danke für die Tipps bei den Werkzeugen is halt wie immer die qual der Wahl und das mit den das Crankbrother tool scheint ja noch etwas hochwertiger zu sein nagut am meisten reg ich mich immer über die Kettennieter auf ich hatte bis jetzt nur billige und die waren aus guss und waren dann auch nach 2-3 benutzten am ar...Das mit den Pannenschutz hört sich schon praktisch na aber ich bleib noch beim traditionellen flicken bzw. gleich Schlauch tauschen. Aber was meinst du mit sprühöl ich hab mir kettenfett in ner sprühdose gekauft das wollt ich auch nur für die schaltung dann nehmen für die federelemente wollt ich mir dann schon noch was anderes besorgen bzw. halt die Reinigungs und Pflegeanweisung von Fox beachten. Bisher mach ich die Tauchrohre halt jedesmal nach dem Radeln sauber und beim waschen halt nur mit n feuchten lampen und bissel spüli aber halt nich direkt auf die dichtung. Sonst eigentlich nix weiss ja nich ob man sonst noch was machen sollte aber mehr steht halt auch net drin in den Fox anleitungen ausser das mit den Staubabstreiern das man die noch ab und zu sauber macht und mit den Fox fluid bearbeitet.

ps. wünsch dir ne gute besserung das du bald wieder auf deim drahtigen Esel platz nehmen kannst. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

lies doch einfach mal hier im forum, was andere in deinem fall machen. 

dafür gibts die suchfunktion


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. August 2009)

Ja Vatti ich vergass manchmal wenn man eben so im flow ist siegt die Faulheit und man vergisst das es noch sowas wie ne SUFU gibt. Danke das du mich darauf hinweisst ich werde erstmal ein ernstes wort mit mir reden müssen.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## maxracingshox (20. August 2009)

^^ also das kettenfett ist voll ok, aber sachen wie wd40 oder brunox turbo bitte gänzlich aus dem gedächtnis streichen wenn es um die schmierung v. irgendetwas geht. Bei der Gabel brauchste wirklich nicht mehr maxhen als staubabstreifer mit (spüli-) Wasser zu reinigen.

Man muss ja wohl mal was fragen dürfen ohne gleich wieder den moralischen einwand vor die stirn genagelt zu bekommen, dass es sich in DIESEM Forum ABSOLUT NICHT gehört eine Frage zu stellen, welche auch nur GERINGST vom Thema abweicht! 
Ich wollte Klarheit schaffen, da es fast kein Forum gibt, in welchem genau diese Frage geklärt wird. Erst nach feststellen der verwendeten Gummiart und der im Sprühöl enthaltenen Lösemittel kann man (Ent-) Warnung geben. Der Prozess ist chemisch garnicht so banal wie es sich dem ersten Anschein nach vermuten lässt. Oder findet mal ein Forum in dem einem jemand begründen kann welche Art der Öle man Verwenden darf! Aber nichts für Ungut, ich will hier keinen Streit anzetteln oder mir blöde Kommentare anhören müssen. So, gute Nacht.

P.S. Wenn Du die Standrohre wirklich schmieren willst kauf dir Getriebeöl (vollsynthetisch) mit hoher Viskosität. 75W 90 oder so ist perfekt. Gabelöl braucht man hier nicht nehmen, da es eigentlich nur zur Dämpfung und nicht zur Schmierung gedacht ist. Die Dichtungen werden hiervon nicht angegriffen (kann man übrigends auch zum Luftkammerservice verwenden, da hochwertiger => bessere Schmierung) so, jetzt aber wirkich a guts nächtle!


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Dank dir. find ich Toll das mal jemand das für mich dummi so bissle aufdrüsselt und sich so viel mühe mit dem beantworten macht also danke nochmal ich werd das jetzt jedenfalls so händeln mit der Pflege der Federelemente. 

<schlicki


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps bei den Werkzeugen is halt wie immer die qual der Wahl und das mit den das Crankbrother tool scheint ja noch etwas hochwertiger zu sein nagut am meisten reg ich mich immer über die Kettennieter auf ich hatte bis jetzt nur billige und die waren aus guss und waren dann auch nach 2-3 benutzten am ar...Das mit den Pannenschutz hört sich schon praktisch na aber ich bleib noch beim traditionellen flicken bzw. gleich Schlauch tauschen. Aber was meinst du mit sprühöl ich hab mir kettenfett in ner sprühdose gekauft das wollt ich auch nur für die schaltung dann nehmen für die federelemente wollt ich mir dann schon noch was anderes besorgen bzw. halt die Reinigungs und Pflegeanweisung von Fox beachten. Bisher mach ich die Tauchrohre halt jedesmal nach dem Radeln sauber und beim waschen halt nur mit n feuchten lampen und bissel spüli aber halt nich direkt auf die dichtung. Sonst eigentlich nix weiss ja nich ob man sonst noch was machen sollte aber mehr steht halt auch net drin in den Fox anleitungen ausser das mit den Staubabstreiern das man die noch ab und zu sauber macht und mit den Fox fluid bearbeitet.
> 
> ps. wünsch dir ne gute besserung das du bald wieder auf deim drahtigen Esel platz nehmen kannst.
> 
> gruz<schlicki


Würde ein Sram-Kettenschloß nehmen ,besser als nietstifte und viel schneller.Benutze ich schon seit jahren,in einer minute auf und du kannst super geil auch mal schnell die kette richtig säubern. und bei einem ketten riss schnell das ersatz kettenschloß rein und weiter gehts.Gruss


----------



## Peter-S (20. August 2009)

Das mit dem Sram-Kettenschloß sehe ich auch so.. an der dreckigen Kette einen Stift reinwurschteln ist kein Spaß und das Schloß kannst Du immer wieder verwenden ....


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Meint ihr mit Kettenschloß den Powerlink der ja schon dran ist oder steh ich mal wieder aufn schlauch.?


----------



## schrader999 (20. August 2009)

Ja ist bei Dir schon dran das Kettenschloss. Hab auch immer eins extra dabei. Entnieter für Notfälle ist am 18+.
Auch mit dabei: das Distanzstück für die R1. Dabit kannst prima die Kolben wieder zurückdrücken.


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Irgendwei wirft jede neue anwort eine neue Frage auf  nutz wohl heut mir n kleinen Teil meines hauptprozessors^^ ehm meister..schrader was meinst du mit Distanzstücke für die R1 meinst du damit evlt. die Transprotsicherung wenn ja die hab ich garnich und hab mich auch schon gefragt ob ich die nich dazu bekommen hätte müssen...fragen über fragen aber ich werd schon irendwie druchkommen man kann ja zu not auch nich ganz so schlau sterben

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schrader999 (20. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Irgendwei wirft jede neue anwort eine neue Frage auf  nutz wohl heut mir n kleinen Teil meines hauptprozessors^^ ehm meister..schrader was meinst du mit Distanzstücke für die R1 meinst du damit evlt. die Transprotsicherung wenn ja die hab ich garnich und hab mich auch schon gefragt ob ich die nich dazu bekommen hätte müssen...fragen über fragen aber ich werd schon irendwie druchkommen man kann ja zu not auch nich ganz so schlau sterben
> 
> gruz<schlicki



Genau die. Zurück zum Händler. Bei der R1 sind zwei mit dabei. eine etwas längere und eine kürzere. Die Formula Distanzstücke sind wirklich gut zum auseinanderdrücker der Bremsbeläge/Kolben, da sie nicht nur eine Distanzscheibe sind wie z.B. bei XT, sondern eigentlich eine Klammer, die beim Reindrücken die Kolben schön weit zurückdrückt. Nehm ich auch, bevor ich die Bremsen neu zentriere.

Kriegste bestimmt auch woanders her und können nicht die Welt kosten, aber wie gesagt, dein Händler hat die bestimmt mitgeliefert bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

muss ich mal gucken wie sowas überhaupt aussieht ich war zwar bis jetzt immer vorsichtig wenn da rad mal im auto transportiert wurde das die bremse nicht gezogen wird aber wenn doch dann ist ja ne fumelei werd ich mein händler dann gleich mal fragen warum ich die net habe.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

ist das, dass was du meinst


----------



## schrader999 (20. August 2009)

Ja genau. Wie gesagt. Es sind eigentlich 2 untererschiedliche, aber es macht glaub ich keinen grossen Unterschied. Sollte v und h passen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

DAnkey


----------



## Fränki__ (21. August 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Tierisch genervt bin ich allerdings vom schlechten Qualitätseindruck des Rahmens.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris, 
wie breit ist denn der Spacer den Du zusätzlich eingebaut hast?

Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings wenn ich vorne auf dem mittlerern Kettenblatt mit dem 1./ 2. Gang fahre schleift bei mir die Kette - und das nervt.

Durch das Einstellen der Schaltung wird es leider nicht besser. Mein Händler will mir allen ernstes erzählen, dass ich auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt nicht soweit runterschalten darf - in meinen Augen ist diese Aussage Käse, da ich schon immer, mit jedem Rad, alle Gänge auf dem mittleren Blatt gefahren bin - ohne Probleme.

Aus diesem Grund wäre die Spacergröße sehr hilfreich für mich, danke.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. August 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> wie breit ist denn der Spacer den Du zusätzlich eingebaut hast?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings wenn ich vorne auf dem mittlerern Kettenblatt mit dem 1./ 2. Gang fahre schleift bei mir die Kette - und das nervt.
> ...



Hallo Fränki,

der Spacer hat 1mm. Ich denke aber, dass er für Dein Problem nicht die richtige Lösung ist. Du musst nämlich aufgrund der geänderten Kettenlinie zwangsläufig den Umwerfer ebenfalls nachstellen. Sonst schleift es bei den großen Gängen. Im Zweifelsfall wird durch den größeren Schräglauf im 1./2. Gang das Problem sogar nur noch schlimmer.

Du solltest stattdessen den Umwerfer richtig einstellen. Zuerst hinten aufs größte Ritzel und vorne aufs kleine Kettenblatt. Dann mit "L"-Schraube am Umwerfer den Abstand zum Innenblech einstellen. Das Leitblech sollte gerade nicht an  der Kette schleifen. Reindrehen der Schraube: Blech wandert zur Kette, Rausdrehen: Abstand Kette zu Blech erhöht sich. Das gleiche Spielchen mit der "H"-Schraube, wenn Du hinten aufs kleine Ritzel und vorne aufs große Kettenblatt geschaltet hast. 
Feintuning für besseres Steigen bzw. Fallen der Kette dann mit der Schraube am Schalthebel. Wenns auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt dann noch immer schleift einfach die "L"-Schraube ein bisschen rausdrehen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fränki__ (22. August 2009)

Danke für die detailierte Erklärung - ich werd's nochmal versuchen.
Wobei ich an einem Erfolg zweifele, da sich schon zwei Händler, einer davon ist soger Zweiradmechaniker Meister, daran versucht haben.

Ich lass es Euch wissen - schönes Wochenende.

PS: Wie findet Ihr das "neongrüne Design" der 2010er Stereos - ich bin froh, dass ich ein schwarze 2009er habe


----------



## ssirius (22. August 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Wie findet Ihr das "neongrüne Design" der 2010er Stereos - ich bin froh, dass ich ein schwarze 2009er habe



Ich glaube nicht, dass neongrün in Serie geht. Dachte eigentlich das sei die Farbe der Vorserie.

Bei mir wärs aber sowieso egal, denn ich würde 2010 genauso wieder das schwarze nehmen.


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. August 2009)

Ich find die 2010er modelle das was man bisher gesehen hat unspäktakulär ich bin auch forh das ich mein r1 in weiss hab und nett dieses komische grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (22. August 2009)

Stichwort: Vorserienfarbe, die richtigen gibts erst auf der Eurobike.


----------



## ssirius (22. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Stichwort: Vorserienfarbe, die richtigen gibts erst auf der Eurobike.


Hatte ich das doch nicht geträumt.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die 2010er wieder richtig klasse werden. Ich finde übrigens, obwohl ich bekennender "schwarz-anod.-Fan" bin, das weisse Stereo auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Ryo (22. August 2009)

Also nach der ersten Tour bin ich hin und weg von meinem Stereo 
Nur paar Fragen hätte ich: 
- Wie viel SAG hab ihr am Dämpfer? Mir kommts vor als wär das Ding eine Ecke zu weich mit den von Cube Empfohlenen 20%. Wippt bei normaler Fahrt, das stört etwas.
- Lohnt sich das Muddy Board? Nach der ersten Tour sehen Dämpfer und Umwerfer schon ziemlich derbe aus, oder was für Tüftellösungen habt ihr so dran? Ich habmal irgendwo was von Lizard Skins gelesen, aber leider keinen Shop gefunden wo s die gibt :/


----------



## fatz (22. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> - Wie viel SAG hab ihr am Dämpfer? Mir kommts vor als wär das Ding eine Ecke zu weich mit den von Cube Empfohlenen 20%. Wippt bei normaler Fahrt, das stört etwas.


ich fahr weniger. so 15% rum. sonst hockt er mir immer durch wenn's ernst wird.


> - Lohnt sich das Muddy Board? Nach der ersten Tour sehen Dämpfer und Umwerfer schon ziemlich derbe aus, oder was für Tüftellösungen habt ihr so dran? Ich habmal irgendwo was von Lizard Skins gelesen, aber leider keinen Shop gefunden wo s die gibt :/


such mal nach schlauchloesung oder schau gleich in meine alte gallerie....


----------



## Deleted 155727 (23. August 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich hätte da mal ein problem.  da ich öffters auf der strasse unterwegs bin, habe ich beim kauf gleich ein rücklicht mit geordert 
sinnigerweise, wohl auch wegen dem schellendurchmesser an dem hinterbau verbaut.







als skybeamer ok  aber mit dem fuss doch jedesmal in kontakt.
nun wollte ich das licht an der sattelstütze montieren und mir wurde eine schelle von cateye mit 31 - 34,5mm verkauft, mit dem vermerk es solle passen. allerdings bin ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden.

meine frage nun, ob es auch schellen für 34,9 bzw 35mm gibt. ?
oder ob ich die schelle mit nem dremel grösser pfuschen muss.
ich kann da irgendwie nix passendes finden.



dann ist mir noch etwas beim putzen aufgefallen.. 
an meinem vorderen zahnkranz, sind die beiden oberen zahnräder bzw die zähne in trittrichtung geneigt... das untere kleine zahnrad jedoch anderstrum.
ist das beabsichtigt oder hat man da bei der werksmontage nicht aufgepasst ?

desweiteren ist von unten gesehen eine gewindebohrung im trettlager angebracht.. sieht für mich nachträglich gemacht aus..
evtl beim beschichten des rahmens oder beim händler zum aufspannen ? 
habt ihr diese bohrung auch im rahmen ? 

sorry wegen der blöden frage, aber dieses ist mein erstes fahhrrad was ich mir je gekauft hab. 

hier mal ein bild von dem schlamassel.


----------



## Blaustich (23. August 2009)

Dirtybird schrieb:


> (...)
> desweiteren ist von unten gesehen eine gewindebohrung im trettlager angebracht.. sieht für mich nachträglich gemacht aus..
> evtl beim beschichten des rahmens oder beim händler zum aufspannen ?
> habt ihr diese bohrung auch im rahmen ?
> (...)



Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Bohrung als Abfluss für Wasser dient, das sich dort im Tretlagergehäuse evtl. ansammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (23. August 2009)

Die Bohrung ist wohl normal, an meinem Stereo ebenfalls vorhanden...als Entwässerung für Kurbellager für durch die Sattelstütze eindringendes Wasser.


----------



## Deleted 155727 (23. August 2009)

ah cool, wäre einleuchtend und geklärt  

das untere zahnrad ist bei einem bild im frizzthreat auf verdreht. scheint also auch normal zu sein.


----------



## Tintera (23. August 2009)

genau, das gehört zum Hyperglidesystem von Shimano und ist normal...


----------



## Deleted 155727 (23. August 2009)

ahso  

hatte mich nur gewundert, da ich dachte die zähne wären wegen der kraftübertragung in trittrichtung geneigt und nicht dagegen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Fränki__ (24. August 2009)

@Dirtybird:  Fährst Du noch den original Fizik Sattel? Wenn ja frage Deinen Händler mal wegen dem "speziellen" Fizik Rücklicht - wird direkt in den Sattel geklickt.

Meine Frau fährt damit an Ihrem AMS durch die Gegend, zum meinem Hintern passt leider der Fizik nicht  sonst hätte ich das Teil auch.


----------



## Deleted 155727 (24. August 2009)

hallo fränki, 

das rücklicht hab ich im internet gefunden und fands eigentlich auch ziemlich genial.
allerdings hab ich bedenken, das beim tragen eines rucksacks, langem hemd oder so das licht verdeckt würde. 

andererseits könnte ich dann auch immernoch ein weiteres kleines licht am rucksack anhängen.


dieses meinst du oder ?

http://www.profirad.de/fizik-sattelblinkleuchte-p-11197.html


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2009)

Des Licht isch genial, daß habe ich auch und es wird durch nichts ausser Dreck verdeckt.
Ich habe immer nur ein Problem damit, daß ich es bei jedem schieben oder tragen oder auch beim Sattel versenken versehentlich einschalte und dann brennt es unbemerkt Stundenlang. Hat aber der Haltbarkeit der Batterie noch keinen Abbruch getan.


----------



## Rokkshox (24. August 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> In den Ballungszentren hat man meist das Glück sich einen Händler aussuchen zu können.



Jo, soviel zur Theorie. Ich komme aus der Rhein-Neckar-Region und habe in 30 km Umkreis *keinen* Händler finden können,
der ein passendes "Stereo" zur Probefahrt anbieten konnte. 

Was die "Moderation" dieses Unterforums angeht ist das ein erschreckendes *Armutszeugnis*
von nicht praktizierter Kundennähe bzw. Support. 

@ Dirtybird: Mein Vorschlag für die Befestigung wäre eine Satteltasche, bei denen einige Modelle (z.B. Vaude) 
extra eine Aufnahme für ein Rücklicht haben.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## derAndre (25. August 2009)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Jo, soviel zur Theorie. Ich komme aus der Rhein-Neckar-Region und habe in 30 km Umkreis *keinen* Händler finden können, der ein passendes "Stereo" zur Probefahrt anbieten konnte.
> 
> Was die "Moderation" dieses Unterforums angeht ist das ein erschreckendes *Armutszeugnis*
> von nicht praktizierter Kundennähe bzw. Support.



Rokkshox, 30 km ist ja nu nich viel. Alles über 50 km kostet mit Sicherheit einen Samstag vormittag alles über 100 ist wahrscheinlich zu viel. Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem passenden Bike bestimmt deutlich über Kilometer gefahren (insgesamt, in vielen Etappen). Wenn ich das Angebot für das Stereo nicht bekommen hätte, wäre als nächsten zu Rose gefahren. Das sind alleine 113 km pro Strecke. Nur so habe ich einen Eindruck von verschiedenen Händlern und Bikes bekommen. Wie willst Du Dir denn sonst ein Bild von dem machen, was Dir gefällt? Bei einem Kaufpreis zwischen zwei und drei Tausend Euro, wollte ich sicher gehen, das richtige Fahrrad und den richtigen Händler zu finden.

Wenn Du Support von Cube brauchst, wende Dich besser direkt an die Jungs. Hier im Forum ist so viel los, das die den Ganzen Tag nur lesen müssten um das zu verfolgen und entsprechend zu reagieren.

Bis später
derAndré


----------



## Fränki__ (25. August 2009)

Dirtybird schrieb:


> hallo fränki,
> 
> das rücklicht hab ich im internet gefunden und fands eigentlich auch ziemlich genial.
> allerdings hab ich bedenken, das beim tragen eines rucksacks, langem hemd oder so das licht verdeckt würde.
> ...


..genau - ist echt top  wird auch durch nichts verdeckt, wenn dein Rucksack so tief hängt schleift er ja auf dem Hinterrad 



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Des Licht isch genial, daß habe ich auch und es wird durch nichts ausser Dreck verdeckt.
> Ich habe immer nur ein Problem damit, daß ich es bei jedem schieben oder tragen oder auch beim Sattel versenken versehentlich einschalte und dann brennt es unbemerkt Stundenlang. Hat aber der Haltbarkeit der Batterie noch keinen Abbruch getan.



..passiert meiner besseren Hälfte auch immer - das Licht ist aber trotzdem super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 155727 (26. August 2009)

Hi Leute, 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe  hab mir jetzt das Fizik Sattellicht bestellt und warte mal ungeduldig drauf 

Gruss Alex


----------



## Ryo (26. August 2009)

Beim Putzen heute sind mir leider 2 Dinge aufgefallen:
- Am oberen Rohr des Hinterbaus hab ich einige Macken entdeckt, die wahrscheinlich von der Kette stammen, gibts da von Cube irgendwas, oder muss ich da einfach nen 2ten Strebenschutz rummachen?
- Das größte Kettenblatt hat einen erschreckend geringen Abstand zum Hinterbau, dementsprechend schon 2 Macken im Weiß ist das Allgemein so bzw hat das Problem noch wer?


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. August 2009)

hi, Ryo

also ich hab gerad mal eben nachgeschaut wie bei mir ist ich hab noch keine Macke am Hinterbau im weiß obwohl zugegebenermaßen das Großekettenblatt recht nah am Hinterbau dran ist größer wie 3-4 mm wird der Abstand wohl net sein schätz ich mal auch beim Oberen Rohr gibts doch diese skin's von bbb die du aufkleben kannst oder musst dir selber halt was basteln aber die Macken im Lack ansich lassen sich wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden das is eben der Nachteil bei dem Lack.

Ich muss mir halt auch noch was mit meiner Zugverlegung überlegen denn so wies jetzt ist scheuert der Schaltzug für vorn auf der Gabelbrücke fixier ich beide Schaltzüge proviezorisch mit nen Kabelbinder scheuerts wieder am unteren ende des Steuerrohrs deswegen hatt ich mir die Skins von bbb vom bikedealer mitgenommen aber irgendwie will ich da noch nich so recht ran weils nich gerad die feinste lösung ist.

gruß.


----------



## Ryo (26. August 2009)

Ja das Problem hab ich auchnoch , die Lösung mit Kabelbinder ist mir aber zu provisorisch und bei härterer Gangart rutscht der Schlatzug wieder an die Gabelbrücke runter :/


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. August 2009)

So schautz aus aber ne andere lösunge fällt mir auch noch nicht ein als die Sticker nur das ich die halt in carbonlook hab und nich in weiss und das würde eben auch irgendwie doof aussehen hatte da eher ane eine art Zugführung zum aufkleben gedacht aber hab sowas noch nicht gefunden und halten soll ja auch.


----------



## Hemme (26. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habs so gelöst:



Hält seit 2000 km.


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. August 2009)

hehe genau so hab ich mir das vom prinzip her vorgestellt nur halt als aufklebe Variante hmm ich muss mal doch nochmal genauer gucken ob sich da nichts zweckentfemden lässt aus der Rahmenkleinteileabteilung bisher hab ich noch nix gefunden was mir zusagt. Werd das wohl dann aber erstmal so wie du machen solangs hält ist ja juti danke jedenfalls für den Tipp.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Hemme (26. August 2009)

Da braucht man im Prinzip sowas:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1905
Das Modell ist aber nicht für integrierte Steuersätze und schon gar nicht für 1.5


----------



## coastalwolf (26. August 2009)

Bei Rose gibts Clipse mit Aluträgerplatte zum Aufkleben. 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4981&bestellnummer=365192

Das Alu kann man so zurecht biegen, dass es an jeden Durchmesser paßt. Die Clips sind eigentlich auch um 90° versetzt vorgebogen, da sie fürs Oberrohr gedacht sind. Aber wie gesagt. Perfekt anpassbar.

Bin gerade nur zu faul in den Keller zu gehen, um ein Foto zu machen. Ist aber eine Top-Lösung und sieht gut aus.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (26. August 2009)

Mist hätte ich das vorher gewusst Heute kam meine Bestellung von Rose. Lizard Dämpferskin und ein Set mit transparenten Schutzklebern. Die lohnen sich Schlicki, geht die Optik nicht den Bach runter


----------



## ssirius (26. August 2009)

Ich würde lieber das hier nehmen:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4372

Die Kabelbinderlösung verursacht auf Dauer auch Kratzer.


----------



## schlickjump3r (26. August 2009)

Genau sowas meinte ich wie die Leitungshalter von rose ich hatte bisher immer nur bei Bike components und über google gesucht aber hatte wohl nicht die richtige bezeichnung danke sowas hab ich gesucht das werd ich mir mal bestellen. 

<schlicki


----------



## derAndre (26. August 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht normal aber mir gehen "Kratzer" oder solche "Schürfwunden" an meinem Stereo am Popo vorbei. Ist das nur ein optischer Schaden oder beeinträchtigt es die Funktion des Bikes? Ich meine, ledert ich Euch nicht hin und wieder ab? Dabei entstehen doch ganz andere Kratzer an Mensch und Maschine.


----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

Ich glaube das ist eher eine Gewissensfrage. Ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere Schäden am Bike eher durch Action im Gelände, oder mal nen Sturz schon ziemlich emotionslos. Aber wenn Schäden durch ein, sagen wir mal nichtverschulden durch Abrieb, oder höhere Gewalt entstehen stört mich das schon sehr. Also mach ich es wie viele hier...möglichst optimalen Schutz herstellen!


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

So halt ich das für meinen Teil auch habs heut nach Hemme's Tipp beherzigt und muss sagen es fällt kaum auf ich hab zwar schwarze strabsen genommen aber das so hingefummelt das es auschaut es muss das so und solang das hält bleibt es so. 

@derAndre klar bekommst radel auch so kampfspuren wenn man mal stürzt aber sone sachen lassen sich eben nicht vermeiden in gegenteil zu der Zugsache wenn man dort was machen kann warum nicht! 



gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. August 2009)

ok, ok. ICh werde meine Haltung in dieser Richtugn überdenken. Für meine Gabel kommt allerdings alle Hilfe zu spät


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

Ach ne du der eine mags halt raw der andere nicht und ist halt n bissle penibler so is das eben nech.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

Naja mal schauen...ich hab ja dieses Problem mit den Leitungen auch und hab bis jetzt noch nicht viel unternommen. Mein Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens hat mir erstmal Klebefolie für lau mitgegeben. Mal schauen wie die sich macht. Ich mag es nicht so wenn das Bike aussieht wie ein Kabelbaum. Den Zug von der Vorderradbremse hab ich z.B. erstmal unter den Haltegummi vom BC-Sensor geklemmt. Funzt auch ganz gut...


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

mein Bikehändler hat mir für so aufkleber 12 euro abgenommen ^^ und dabei wollt ich die nimma wirklich naja jetzt hab ich ja die Lösung mit den Kabelbindern schaut erstmal auf jedenfall besser aus wie einfach irgendwo so runde sticker hinzukleben farblos mag ja gehn meine sind carbon ^^ die werd ich dann bei der nächsten aktion mal zurückgeben.

@Fränki also ich hatte mir auch schon mal das Fizik Rücklicht angeschaut nur war ich mir bisher immer unsicher in wie weit das was taugt da aich zwecks gesehen werden und das blicken stört mich auch son bissel wäre nicht schlecht es mehrere modi geben würde. Jetzt wo die dunkle Jahreszeit wieder vor der Tür steht will ich mich Lichttechnisch ja auch noch eindecken und da such ich halt noch was für hinten muss es ja nix super teures sein hauptsache man wird gesehen und man kann es schnell ab und wieder anbauen bzw. an den Rucksack kleben. Für vorn weiss ich noch nich da muss ich nochmal stöbern aufjedenfall was Helles 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

moment...da hab ich was für euch


----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

@ acid-driver...diese Variante hatte ich auch erst. War quasi die Idee von meinem Dealer. Aber wie gesagt...sieht irgendwie Knete aus 

@schlickjump3r...wenns ums Lich geht hätte ich da vieleicht was für dich. Vorn sauhell und hinten sehr dezent. Trelock LS 730...die Vorderlampe ist mit Akku und du kannst sie mit geliefertem Netzteil wieder laden. Hält sehr lange und die kleine für hinten ist mit LED und paßt sehr unauffällig unter den Sattel.

http://www.bike24.net/p15218.html

Ach ja...die vordere kannst du selbstverständlich mit einem Klick ganz einfach abnehmen und hast im Prinzip nur ne kleine Halterung am Lenker.


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

k das probel hat man ja bei der fox forke schon mal net. 1+ punkt


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

@ParaNeed he danke für den link mit dem Zaunpfahl muss ich mir mal angucken hatte letztes we mal jemanden nachts in der city gesehn der auf den der sau helles licht hatte aber es waren zwei leuchten nebeneinander aber zwei einzelne so wie es schien von weiten sah es aus wie nen motorrad was aufgeblendet hat also ziehmlich hell ka was das war. Es gibt ja sogar schon xenon aber naja ich glaub nich das es sowar war da sehr sehr teuer und glaub nich das sich jemand das gleich zweimal kauf war bestimmt irgendwas krasser auf led technik bassierend.


----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

NP...musst nur darauf achten das es die LS 730 ist...es gibt noch eine LS 725...die sieht genauso aus, ist aber ohne Netzteil. Ich find die auf jeden fall sehr empfehlenswert. Das kleine Rücklicht mach ich schon garnicht mehr ab...sieht irgendwie stylisch aus. 

Und nicht zu vergessen...die gesamte Anlage ist StVo zugelassen...interessiert ja heut zu Tage den ein oder anderen


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

kannst du mal bei der nächsten gelegenheit n pic von deinen Hinterteil machen^^ würd mir mal gern n bild von machen wie stylisch es ist. knapp 45  ist ja erstmal n guter kurs und reicht für mich sicher erstmal aus zum probieren falls mir das licht nicht stark genug ist kann man ja immer nochmal nach was gucken. Monentan hab ich nix und deswegen bin ich immer bissle kette geben das ich heim komm bevors zu dunkel wird. Denn die Letzen Km sind bei mir meist immer öffentliche Strasse und da will man ja gesehen werden der selbst erhaltung will;D

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

Das sieht dann quasi so aus...ist zwar nicht sehr sauber...aber du kennst das ja


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. August 2009)

Ja he das passt doch werd ich dann mal in erwägung ziehen so langsam brauch ich was wird ja immer früher dunkler leider. Dank dir

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

also bei mir tut DIESE hier ganz gut ihren dienst. und das obwohl sie von sigma ist


----------



## ParaNeed (27. August 2009)

hmm...   also meinen Geschmack trifft die nich. Der Preis ist zwar gut, aber wenn ich das richtig lese musst du bei dieser LED Leuchte Batterien haben. Meine hat flache Uhrenbatterien und die wechsel ich quasie nie. Ich habe dieses Set jetzt über ein Jahr, der Nachtanteil liegt bei ca. 20 % und sie hat mich noch nicht verlassen. Wenn ich da lese das die nur 60 Std hält wär mir das zu wenig.


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2009)

also bei mir ist eine batterie drin. um gesehen zu werden reichts alle mal, abnehmbar ist sie auch.
ist halt nicht so ein ultramodernes highendgerät wie deine, das stimmt schon...


----------



## ParaNeed (28. August 2009)

Klar reicht sie alle mal...ich wollte deine Entscheidung auch nicht schlecht machen. Aber vom Design gefällt sie mir eben nicht. Wie sieht das denn am Bike aus? Abnehmen kannste mittlerweile jede Lampe im mittleren Preissegment.


----------



## Ryo (29. August 2009)

Die neuen:
ALU:









Carbon:


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

falls jemand den schwarz-roten gobi abgeben möchte, würde ich den gerne mal zum testen abkaufen^^


----------



## schrader999 (29. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @Fränki also ich hatte mir auch schon mal das Fizik Rücklicht angeschaut nur war ich mir bisher immer unsicher in wie weit das was taugt da aich zwecks gesehen werden und das blicken stört mich auch son bissel wäre nicht schlecht es mehrere modi geben würde.
> gruz<schlicki



Fizik hat 2 Modi: Blinken und Dauer. Ich find die super. Einziges Manko: Ich nutze die Fizik-Haltrung auch für ne Fizik-Tasche und es geht halt nur eines gleichzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (29. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> falls jemand den schwarz-roten gobi abgeben möchte, würde ich den gerne mal zum testen abkaufen^^


 
Den weiss-roten hätte ich abzugeben (130mm)


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

Die Neuen Stereos reizen mich ja jetzt nich soo vom hocker also vom style her bin ich froh das ich ein 2009er habe schauen schon gut aus versteht mich net falsch aber mir gefällt dann mein doch noch besser was ja auch gut so ist Weiss man schon was zur ausstattung was man so auf den Bildern sieht sieht ja quasie genauso aus wie 2009 bis auf den carbon rahmen halt aber naja.

@ryo wo hast n die Bilder her gibs da auch was geschriebenes zu?

@schrader999. Danke das gut zu wissen das die auch zwei modi hat bisher hab ich immer nur vom blink modi gelesen.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## ssirius (29. August 2009)

Ich hatte schon Angst, dass mir das neue Stereo besser gefallen könnte als mein 2009er R1.  Dem ist aber zum Glück nicht so. 
Ich hätte mich eh wieder für schwarz entschieden, da gibts eh kaum Unterschiede. 

Allerdings finde ich das 2009er  white/black um einiges stylischer als das 2010er black/white.  Ist alles selbstverständlich Geschmackssache. 

Die grössten Unterschiede, wenn man vom Carbonrahmen absieht, betreffen das Fahrwerk mit 150er Talas und überarbeiteten RP23. Da hab ich aber kein Problem mit. Ansonsten ist alles gleich bis auf, je nach Ausstattung, anderen Anbauteilen. Ich bin mal neugierig was die so kosten.


----------



## ParaNeed (30. August 2009)

Also mein Dealer hat schon verlauten lassen, das so ziemlich alle Cube-Bikes teurer werden sollen. Also glaube ich, wenn man sich überlegt ein neues zu beschaffen sollte man ein 2009´er Modell nehmen. Sofern man etwas aufs Geld schaut.  Wieviel teuerer sie werden ist aber nicht klar.


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. August 2009)

@ParaNeed du hast recht und es wurde ja auch schon vorweg angedeutet das die bikes Teurer werden umso froher bin ich meins zu haben knapp 4000 für das alu r1 ist schon recht heftig gut das 2008er war ähnlich teuer da bin ich cube aber dankbar das sie'S 2009 für den preis rausgehaun haben.


----------



## JuergenM. (30. August 2009)

Hat schon einer den Freilauf der X12 Steckachse zerlegt. Die Lager sind bei meiner total Trocken. Würde ich natürlich gerne Fetten, aber erst mal dran kommen. Jedenfalls war ich heute zwischen München und Wolfratshausen nicht zu überhören. Waren da Süße Mädls unterwegs  Zum Glück haben die mich gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (31. August 2009)

Kassette demontieren. Dann Endkappe vom X-12 Steckachsensystem im Schraubstock einspannen (unbedingt Holzstück od. Alueinleger zwischen Endkappe und Schraubstock) und langsam mit Gefühl abziehen. Sind nur mit O-Ring aufgesteckt. Danach kannst Du den Freilauf abziehen. AUFPASSEN: Die Reihenfolge der Zahnscheiben und Federn muss hinterher wieder passen. Einfetten allerdings nur mit Original DT Swiss Fett und nicht zu viel.

Grundsätzlich sind die DT Swiss Zahnscheibenfreiläufe allerdings etwas lauter. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei Deinem neuen Rad schon Nachfetten sinnvoll ist.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## JuergenM. (1. September 2009)

Hi Chris,

danke für die Antwort. War heute Mittag beim Dealer und der hat´s dann abgezogen, er war aber auch nicht ganz sicher und hat dann erst mal telefoniert. Es ist nicht der Frreilauf selbst sondern die eingepressten Lager auf dem Teil wo die Kasette drauf kommt. Jetzt ist aber wieder alles total leise.
Sollte vielleicht meinem Putzfimmel nicht soviel freilauf einräumen 

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## gnss (1. September 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand ins Hauptlager vom 2009er reingeschaut? Ist dort jetzt etwas gescheites eingebaut oder immer noch das Nadellager mit der viel zu weichen Achse wie beim 2008er?


----------



## coastalwolf (1. September 2009)

Im Hauptrahmen sind gar keine Lager drin. Die Lager sitzen in der Schwinge (müssten Rillenkugellager sein). in den Lagern sitzen links und rechts jeweils eine Hülse. Diesen werden über einen Konus mit den sichtbaren Schrauben spielfrei fixiert. Im Hauptrahmen sind nur die Gewinde drin. Keine durchgehende Achse.

Das Lager selbst hat max. Außendurchmesser 15mm. Meiner Meinung nach etwas unterdimensioniert. Mal schauen wie lange es hält. Ich musste die Schwingenlagerung bereits demontieren, da sich die Schrauben aufgrund der fehlenden Schraubensicherung mehrmals lösten.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## chayenne06 (1. September 2009)

Hilfe, wer kann mir weiterhelfen??? 

-irgendwas knackt am hinterbau/tretlager??? hab hier drin scho soviel gelesen vom knacken im hinterbau... was kann i da jetzt machen?????
-und dann ist mir sonntag wie auch heute aufgefallen, dass gerade auf dem mittleren kettenblatt die kurbel/das tretlager/das schaltwerk aussetzt, sich selbstständig macht ... i weiß ned wie i des besser erklären kann... als ob die gänge von alleine "springen", gleichzeitig hakt dann die kurbel (beim ganz normalen runden tritt auf ebene).. entschuldigt aber i weiß ned was i jetzt machen soll... außer es dem händler bringen natürlich!! 
bin mit dem stereo erst knappe 300 km gefahren!!

vielen dank für eure mögliche hilfe!


----------



## gnss (1. September 2009)

Danke für den Einblick ins Lager Chris. Das dürfte vielleicht besser sein als das vom 2008er.


----------



## es geht auch an (2. September 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Hilfe, wer kann mir weiterhelfen???
> 
> -irgendwas knackt am hinterbau/tretlager??? hab hier drin scho soviel gelesen vom knacken im hinterbau... was kann i da jetzt machen?????
> -und dann ist mir sonntag wie auch heute aufgefallen, dass gerade auf dem mittleren kettenblatt die kurbel/das tretlager/das schaltwerk aussetzt, sich selbstständig macht ... i weiß ned wie i des besser erklären kann... als ob die gänge von alleine "springen", gleichzeitig hakt dann die kurbel (beim ganz normalen runden tritt auf ebene).. entschuldigt aber i weiß ned was i jetzt machen soll... außer es dem händler bringen natürlich!!
> ...



zu 1.: hast du deine Sattelstütze ordentlich gefettet? ....und wenn das nix hilft, dann gib mal in alle gelenke/lager( vor allem das am dämpfer ein klein wenig kriechöl oder fett(mit fettpresse). am besten du machst eins nach dem anderen und testet zwischendurch....dann weisst du von wo dein knacken kommt.....beim stereo wls hatte definitv das lager am dämpfer geknackt.
normalerweise ist zwar kriechöl nicht das optimum(eher lagerfett),
aber um herauszufinden von wo das kancken kommt gehts.....

zu 2.: schau dir mal deine ritzel alle genau an, ob da ein zahn verbogen ist.
dann noch kette mit kettenmesslehre überprüfen.

aber ich glaub eher, dass deine schaltung entweder nicht richtig eingestellt ist, oder wenns erst jetzt nach 300 km kam, nachgestellt werden muss.die schaltzüge weiten sich mitunter schneller als man denkt.
vllt kennts du ja jmnd, der sich mit schaltung einstellen auskennt, wenn nicht ab zum händler, sonst verschleisst du deine ritzel und kette.....


----------



## derAndre (2. September 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Hilfe, wer kann mir weiterhelfen???
> 
> -irgendwas knackt am hinterbau/tretlager??? hab hier drin scho soviel gelesen vom knacken im hinterbau... was kann i da jetzt machen?????
> -und dann ist mir sonntag wie auch heute aufgefallen, dass gerade auf dem mittleren kettenblatt die kurbel/das tretlager/das schaltwerk aussetzt, sich selbstständig macht ... i weiß ned wie i des besser erklären kann... als ob die gänge von alleine "springen", gleichzeitig hakt dann die kurbel (beim ganz normalen runden tritt auf ebene).. entschuldigt aber i weiß ned was i jetzt machen soll... außer es dem händler bringen natürlich!!
> ...


Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem nach ca. 200km. Mein Dealer hat's auseinander genommen und alle Lager überprüft. Das war es nicht. Irgendwas am Hinterbau war trocken - also Alu auf Alu - verbaut. Das war das Problem. Nu knackst nicht mehr.


----------



## JuergenM. (2. September 2009)

@chayenne06,

Also ich schraub ja auch gerne, aber in dem Fall würd ich´s zum Händler schaffen. Die Suche nach dem Knacken ist schon sehr Zeitaufwendig. Hatte auch schon so ein Knacken am Steppenwolf und war fest der Meinung das kommt vom Steuerlager!! Es war dann die Sattelstütze. So kann man sich Irren.
Oder kauf dir mal die Mountain-Bike 09.09., dort ist auch mit Bildern schön erklärt woher die Knackgeräusche überall kommen können. Natürlich auch mit Anleitung wie zu eliminieren.

Gruß
Jürgen




chayenne06 schrieb:


> Hilfe, wer kann mir weiterhelfen???
> 
> -irgendwas knackt am hinterbau/tretlager??? hab hier drin scho soviel gelesen vom knacken im hinterbau... was kann i da jetzt machen?????
> -und dann ist mir sonntag wie auch heute aufgefallen, dass gerade auf dem mittleren kettenblatt die kurbel/das tretlager/das schaltwerk aussetzt, sich selbstständig macht ... i weiß ned wie i des besser erklären kann... als ob die gänge von alleine "springen", gleichzeitig hakt dann die kurbel (beim ganz normalen runden tritt auf ebene).. entschuldigt aber i weiß ned was i jetzt machen soll... außer es dem händler bringen natürlich!!
> ...


----------



## chayenne06 (3. September 2009)

so, 
des haken war die schaltung, musste nachgestellt werden. wenn sowas nochmal vorkommt weiß ich nun zumindest bescheid 

das knacken konnt ich noch nicht weiter "testen", hatte seit Dienstag keine zeit mehr. aber ich melde mich wieder wenn ich was näheres weiß 

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. September 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich als totalen Anfänger zu outen. Wie bekomme ich mein Hinterrad ausgebaut? Stereo The One DT-Swiss XPM 1600 x12? Ich hab mir grad einen Plattfuss eingehandelt muss muss vor der Fahrt nach Hause wohl noch flicken. Die Erklärung 1. ziehen, 2. drehen und 3. drücken im "Manual_Wheels_XR-X_200907.pdf" von Swiss hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Denn 3. geht irgendwie nicht? 

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## Peter-S (4. September 2009)

.. einfach aufdrehen und die Achse rausziehen ... Plumbs ist das Rad raus ..


----------



## es geht auch an (4. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich als totalen Anfänger zu outen. Wie bekomme ich mein Hinterrad ausgebaut? Stereo The One DT-Swiss XPM 1600 x12? Ich hab mir grad einen Plattfuss eingehandelt muss muss vor der Fahrt nach Hause wohl noch flicken. Die Erklärung 1. ziehen, 2. drehen und 3. drücken im "Manual_Wheels_XR-X_200907.pdf" von Swiss hilft nicht wirklich weiter. Denn 3. geht irgendwie nicht?
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab
> der André



wie schon eben von peter_s erwähnt:einfach rausdrehen.

1. den schwarzen hebel mit der aufschrift dtswiss gegen den uhrzeigersinn rausdrehen.kann anfangs etwas schwer gehen.der wird auch nicht umgeklappt oder so....einfach dran drehen,keinen knopf drücken und auch nicht ziehen.

2.achse mit hebel dann rausziehen.

3.schaltwerk etwas zurückziehen und rad nach unten(bzw.oben wenns auf dem kopf steht) rausziehen.


----------



## derAndre (4. September 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> wie schon eben von peter_s erwähnt:einfach rausdrehen.
> 
> 1. den schwarzen hebel mit der aufschrift dtswiss gegen den uhrzeigersinn rausdrehen.kann anfangs etwas schwer gehen.der wird auch nicht umgeklappt oder so....einfach dran drehen,keinen knopf drücken und auch nicht ziehen.
> 
> ...



Oh mann, ich hatte lediglich den Druckpunkt falsch eingeschätzt bei meinem Versuch das Ding los zu drehen. Der Hebel machte nicht den Eindruck für solche "Gewalt" ausgelegt zu sein. Der Reifen ist geflickt und wieder eingebaut. Danke soweit erst mal.


----------



## Fränki__ (5. September 2009)

@schlicki :

War "leider" im Urlaub, ohne PC, Internet und Handy  deswegen kann ich heute erst zur Fizikrückleuchte antworten.

Also das Teil hat einen Blink- und einen Dauermodus.
Was die Beleuchtung an der Front betrifft benutzen meine bessere Hälfte und ich die Sigma Power LED Black. Ist zwar nicht STVO zugelassen, aber man kann drei Helligkeitsstufen einstellen und ausserdem das Lämpchen ein wenig nach unten justieren falls man im "normalen" Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist.

Weil hier wieder mal vom knacken die Rede war, mein Stereo wird definitiv im Oktober eingeschickt - da bin ich für längere Zeit unterwegs und brauch mein Bike nicht bzw. kann es nicht nutzen  hoffentlich können die Herrschaften bei Cube das Problem beheben ?!


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2009)

Unter den NEUIGKEITEN lassen auf der Webseite www.michels-bike-shop.de die 2010er Preise für CUBE abrufen


----------



## schlickjump3r (5. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> @schlicki :
> 
> War "leider" im Urlaub, ohne PC, Internet und Handy  deswegen kann ich heute erst zur Fizikrückleuchte antworten.
> 
> ...



Danke Für deine Antwort hab meine Wahl inzwischen auch eingrennzen können zwecks rückleuchte wirds entweder die Fizikrückleuchte oder die trelock lösung wegen der besseren abstrahlung zur seite mal gucken und vorn wohlt ich mir eigentlich die Blackburn x8sl holen da sie vor kurzen noch für knapp 160 bei bike-discount verkauft wurde leider ist sie jetzt ausverkauft und die läden die sie noch anbieten verkaufen sie nur noch zum uvp preis und der is mir zu fett. Ich such halt eine leuchte die vorn engehen hell und breit ausleuchtet aber vom preislichen her nichts so extrem teures 200 sind da wirklich die schmerzgrenze und da fallen eigentlich dann nur die Sigma power led, Busch + Müller
IXON IQ Speed LED ins budget. 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Ryo (5. September 2009)

Ich hab heute auf der Eurobike- zu späterer Stunde- ein Muddyboard sehr günstig abgestaubt   Ich würd das Teil gern mit roten eloxierten Schrauben befestigen, hat mir einen n Link zu den passenden Schrauben?


----------



## acid-driver (6. September 2009)

hast du die originalschrauben?

ansonsten kannst du bei tuning-bikes alle nur möglichen schrauben finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (6. September 2009)

Originalschrauben gibt es da nicht.
Im Bike sind keine und das Board kommt ohne. Aber es sind Standard Trinkwasserbefestigungsschrauben, also M5 x 12 (oder andere Länge, je nach belieben). Allerdings ist es bei Elox immer kritisch genau den richtigen Farbton zu treffen.  Hier ein paar Adressen wo du welche bekommst:

http://www.actionsports.de/Zubehoer...schrauben-Alu-verschiedene-Farben::12112.html

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=63&osCsid=cbd7dda3da9367ccb590407501047ddc

http://www.bike-products.com/

http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=162&osCsid=773360b959c3c0385f891cf723d0de35

http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/Pages/schrauben/schraube1.htm

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/

Viel Spass


----------



## captain_j (8. September 2009)

Mal ganz eine andere Frage:

sind bei euch eigendlich auch die Cube Fritz Griffe (std. mäßig am Stereo montiert) nach dieser Saison komplett abgegriffen, ich mein so richtig Aal glatt?

erwarte ja nicht das die Dinger ewig halten, aber nach einer Saison bzw. halben (bekam mein Stereo Ende Mai) kannst die Griffe wegschmeißen. Bei Nässe/Regen wird's mit denen sogar richtig gefährlich.

Grüße


----------



## Ryo (9. September 2009)

Hab die Dinger sofort abmontiert und gegen meine Ergons getauscht.
Wenn ich sie mir so anschau, bei dem weichen Gummi machens die echt nicht lange bzw auch nicht länger als die billigen Schaumstoffgriffe. Die haben an meinem AMS immerhin ganze 2,5 Monate überlebt bis dann richtig große Risse drin waren.


----------



## Hemme (9. September 2009)

Hab die Griffe auch sofort gegen Syntace Moto getauscht.


----------



## Fränki__ (12. September 2009)

..Syntace Moto sind super, hatte ich auf meinem Speci. Mittlerweile habe ich aber an beiden Bikes die "neuen" Ergon AM montiert, die sind meines Erachtens absolut top.

Also falls jemand interesse an Syntace Moto hat - bitte PM - die sind nun übrig


----------



## FWck (13. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stereo '09. Das K18 reicht mir, da ich trotz allem möglichst günstig weg kommen möchte. 

Was denkt ihr, wie viel ich jetzt noch für ein '09er Modell hinlegen müsste, oder was ein guter Preis wäre?

Und außerdem noch (vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere den direkten Vergleich): Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum AMS oder ist das Fahrverhalten ein deutlich anderes?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (13. September 2009)

Als alter AMS Pro Fahrer kann ich nur sagen: der Aufpreis lohnt. Das Fahrgefühk aufm Stereo ist gigantisch, dazu tragen vorallem der breite Lenker, die fetten Schlappen und die Geometrie des Rahmens bei. (Siehe Zitat von meinem 1. Stereo Tag: "Ich wusste gar nicht, wie schnell ich meinen Haustrail fahren kann ") Im Vergleich zum AMS Pro fühl ich mich auf Trails deutlich sicherer, auch wenns mal richtig ruppig wird.

EDIT: Also mein Stammladen in Schorndorf hat noch Stereo K18´s dastehen, denke im Zuge des Saisonendes müsste da preislich auch einiges drin sein. Leider wär das mitten im Schwabenland^^ (http://www.bikx.de/cube-stereo-p-25207.html)


----------



## Fränki__ (13. September 2009)

Ich muß nochmal das Thema "Kettenrasseln" aufgreifen.

Wenn ich vorne auf das mittlere Ritzel schalte und hinten auf das kleinste, habe ich aufgrund der Kettenführung ( ist echt bescheiden, da hat der Konstrukteur super Arbeit abgegeben ) ein sehr lautes, nerviges Kettengeräusch. 
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Kette schleift am Umwerfer, ist aber nicht so. Habe das Stereo vor zwei Tagen mal wieder richtig sauber geschrubbt und dabei die Geschichte in Augenschein genommen.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich der Sache Herr werden kann - wohl gar nicht ?!?

Mein Händler bekommt's auch nicht in den Griff. Wie verhalten sich Eure Stereos, oder bin ich die Ausnahme?


----------



## FWck (13. September 2009)

Okay, danke für die Einschätzung. 

Dann werd' ich einfach mal bei mir im Laden vorbeischauen und mal fragen was da noch so geht. Vielleicht könnte aber trotzdem noch mal jemand was zu den Preiserfahrungen sagen...

Schorndorf liegt direkt neben meiner Herkunftsstadt (schöne Gegend! ), leider bin ich in der zwischenzeit in der Nähe von Frankfurt


Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Fränki__ (13. September 2009)

...im Taunus ist's doch auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## FWck (13. September 2009)

Auf jeden Fall! Im Prinzip ist der Taunus ein echtes Biker-Paradies, hier kann man alles finden was man will. Von Waldautobahnen über Single- und Wurzeltrails bis hin zu verwinkleten Abfahrten. 

Das einzige Problem sind sehr sehr viele Wanderer und viele Hunde, die immer wieder den Schwung und die Linie zerstören.


----------



## derAndre (13. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal das Thema "Kettenrasseln" aufgreifen.
> 
> Wenn ich vorne auf das mittlere Ritzel schalte und hinten auf das kleinste, habe ich aufgrund der Kettenführung ( ist echt bescheiden, da hat der Konstrukteur super Arbeit abgegeben ) ein sehr lautes, nerviges Kettengeräusch.
> Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Kette schleift am Umwerfer, ist aber nicht so. Habe das Stereo vor zwei Tagen mal wieder richtig sauber geschrubbt und dabei die Geschichte in Augenschein genommen.
> ...



 Ich meide hinten das größte und das kleinste Ritzel wenn ich vorne in der Mitte bin. Genau wie die beiden kleinsten, wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen fahre und natürlich umgekehrt. Der Winkel den die Kette dann machen müsste ist einfach zu krass. Also da würde es mich eher wundern wenn es nicht "rasselt".


----------



## m.rr (13. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich meide hinten das größte und das kleinste Ritzel wenn ich vorne in der Mitte bin. Genau wie die beiden kleinsten, wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen fahre und natürlich umgekehrt. Der Winkel den die Kette dann machen müsste ist einfach zu krass. Also da würde es mich eher wundern wenn es nicht "rasselt".


 


...das sehe ich eigentlich auch so.


----------



## Peter-S (13. September 2009)

dito
1> 1-4
2> 3-7
3> 7-9
.. dann klapperts auch nicht


----------



## Fränki__ (14. September 2009)

...na dann, danke.

Früher wurde immer gesagt dass man auf dem mittleren Ritzel alle Gänge fahren kann - naja, früher war eben alles besser


----------



## derAndre (14. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ...na dann, danke.
> 
> Früher wurde immer gesagt dass man auf dem mittleren Ritzel alle Gänge fahren kann - naja, früher war eben alles besser



Vielleicht hattest Du früher auch einfach die falschen Berater und ne uralte ausgeleierte Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obskur (15. September 2009)

Moin Männers, 

mal ne kurze, vielleicht blöde Frage zum Muddy Board:

Welche Schrauben benutzt ihr um das Ding zu befestigen?
Eigentlich schon der Hammer, dass bei dem Preis keine Schrauben dabei sind.

Danke!!


----------



## zeKai (15. September 2009)

Irgendwie ist mir heute aufgefallen wenn ich die Hinterradbremse anziehe und das Rad etwas vor und zurück schiebe ist da schon ganz schön spiel vorhanden. Also die bremsschreibe bleibt FIX an der bremse aber die Aufhängung an der nabe scheint sich zu bewegen. So entstehen beim bremsen auch manchmal komische Knackgeräusche. Auch scheint sich die Kassette sehr wackelig  zu sein. 

Hat wer Rat? 
(handelt sich um nen 09er k18 stereo mit sunringle naben felden etc. etc.)


----------



## Peter-S (15. September 2009)

obskur schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> mal ne kurze, vielleicht blöde Frage zum Muddy Board:
> 
> ...



Alu passt ideal, da sich keine Korrisionsbrücke bildet, z.B. wie bei Stahl oder Edelstahlschrauben ... Bei tuning-bikes.de findest Du passende Schrauben.
Ich habe übrigens ALLE Schrauben (bis auf die Lagerschrauben) gegen Alus getauscht


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. September 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir heute aufgefallen wenn ich die Hinterradbremse anziehe und das Rad etwas vor und zurück schiebe ist da schon ganz schön spiel vorhanden. Also die bremsschreibe bleibt FIX an der bremse aber die Aufhängung an der nabe scheint sich zu bewegen. So entstehen beim bremsen auch manchmal komische Knackgeräusche. Auch scheint sich die Kassette sehr wackelig  zu sein.
> 
> Hat wer Rat?
> (handelt sich um nen 09er k18 stereo mit sunringle naben felden etc. etc.)



Bei mir wars ähnlich nach nur ca 200km waren aber die Bremsscheiben die nachgezogen werden mussten ein bissle spiel is aber normal weil ja schwimmend gelagert aber bei mir war das spiel ca. 1cm wenn man von oben über die gabelbrücke gepeielt auf den reifen geschaut hat.

Hast denn das schon mal ausschließen können das es an den Bremsscheiben liegt?

<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens ALLE Schrauben (bis auf die Lagerschrauben) gegen Alus getauscht



auch die der bremsscheibe und des bremssattels? 

wenn ja, bist du ganz schön mutig (manche sagen auch bescheuert dazu...)


----------



## coastalwolf (15. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> auch die der bremsscheibe und des bremssattels?
> 
> wenn ja, bist du ganz schön mutig (manche sagen auch bescheuert dazu...)




...Mut mit Leichtsinn verwechselt


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2009)

deswegen der satz in den klammern


----------



## derAndre (15. September 2009)

lösen sich bei Euch auf die Aufkleber der DT Swiss Felgenringe ab? Bei mir passiert selbiges sowohl vorne als auch hinten? Besonders agressiv putzen tue ich eigentlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Felgen werden nach jedem Ritt abgebürstet und gut.

Außerdem knack wieder in meinem Hinterbau. Das macht echt übellaunig bei längeren fahrten... Hab grad eine kleine Nachtfahrt unternommen, da stören solche Geräusche besonders


----------



## zenodur (16. September 2009)

obskur schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> mal ne kurze, vielleicht blöde Frage zum Muddy Board:
> 
> ...



solche probleme hätte ich auch gerne

meins ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (16. September 2009)

...mein Händler hatte das Muddy Board vorrätig und hat's gleich ohne Mehrkosten dran geschraubt, da erübrigte sich auch das Problem mit den Schrauben


----------



## Fränki__ (16. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Vielleicht hattest Du früher auch einfach die falschen Berater und ne uralte ausgeleierte Kette



Vielleicht hatte ich früher auch einfach nur vernünftiger konstruierte Bikes und kompetentere Schrauber!!!

Jedes Bike welches ich bis dato hatte, ließ sich problemlos über den kompletten Bereich schalten, wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren Ritzel gefahren bin.


----------



## Peter-S (16. September 2009)

.. vielleicht war Dein Bike früher auch einfach länger ... lol


----------



## derAndre (16. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich früher auch einfach nur vernünftiger konstruierte Bikes und kompetentere Schrauber!!!
> 
> Jedes Bike welches ich bis dato hatte, ließ sich problemlos über den kompletten Bereich schalten, wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren Ritzel gefahren bin.



aha, gut dann ist das Stereo halt nicht das richtige Bike für. Total mies konstruiert das Ding .


----------



## Fränki__ (16. September 2009)

Ich spreche hier nur von der Kettenlinie, nicht vom Fahrwerk, das ist top.
Aber die Kettenlinie ist einfach unter aller Sau.

So und nun ist gut......


----------



## Peter-S (17. September 2009)

... das mit der Länge der Kettenstreben meinte ich ernst !! Durch kürzere Streben wird der Winkel der Kette einfach steiler und somit besteht früher die Möglichkeit das etwas schleift.
Grundsätzlich würde ich davon abraten solch eine extreme Kettenlinie zu fahren, da der Verschleiß der Kette enorm ist. Das Kettenglied trifft auf sehr hohe seitliche Kräfte und dafür ist die Ketten nicht optimal ausgelegt, d.h. das Teil leiert einfach schneller aus und der Zahnkranz verabschiedet sich auch früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (21. September 2009)

Hi,

Mädels mir is da heut nach meiner Ausfahrt beim Putzen was aufgefallen dieser Komische Gummidichtring vom FSA Vorbau ist nicht mehr da brauch man die unbedingt sollte ich mir eine neue besorgen bzw. wo bekommt man die her. Und warum ist die überhaupt weg Kanns mir nur so vorstellen das ich beim rüberheben des bikes über ein Schlagbaum die Dichtung irgendwie abgerissen hab mit Handschuhn hat man ja nich so das Feingefühl und merks nicht. Ich Frag jetzt mal so Dumm was muss ich denn machen wenn ich mir sone Dichtung besorgt hab Reicht es dein vorbau abzubauen?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. September 2009)

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder mit und Ohne Gummi


----------



## fatz (21. September 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... das mit der Länge der Kettenstreben meinte ich ernst !! Durch kürzere Streben wird der Winkel der Kette einfach steiler und somit besteht früher die Möglichkeit das etwas schleift.


sorry, aber jetzt kratz doch mal die letzten reste geometrie zusammen, so zentrische
streckung und sowas und rechne mal aus, was 2-3cm unterschied an der kettenstrebe 
fuer die lage der kette kurz hinterm tretlager ausmachen. dann siehst du selber was du 
da fuer einen quatsch erzaehlst........

<kopfschuettel....>


----------



## m.rr (21. September 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mädels mir is da heut nach meiner Ausfahrt beim Putzen was aufgefallen dieser Komische Gummidichtring vom FSA Vorbau ist nicht mehr da brauch man die unbedingt sollte ich mir eine neue besorgen bzw. wo bekommt man die her. Und warum ist die überhaupt weg Kanns mir nur so vorstellen das ich beim rüberheben des bikes über ein Schlagbaum die Dichtung irgendwie abgerissen hab mit Handschuhn hat man ja nich so das Feingefühl und merks nicht. Ich Frag jetzt mal so Dumm was muss ich denn machen wenn ich mir sone Dichtung besorgt hab Reicht es dein vorbau abzubauen?
> 
> gruz<schlicki



   ...mir ist dieser Gummiring auch schon mal rausgerutscht, baumelte aber noch oberhalb des Spacers herum. Wie das passiert ist weiß ich auch nicht   (ich nehme an beim Tragen).
  Das soll wahrscheinlich eine Lagerdichtung darstellen..

  Grüße
  Michael


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. September 2009)

Hmm muss ich mal beim nächsten dealer besuch fragen ob die sowas auf lager haben.


----------



## Mc Wade (21. September 2009)

Hallo,
die Dichtung vom Steuersatz soll zwar eine sein, funktioniert nur nicht 
Habe mich seinerzeit bei Cube informiert - ist ein Konstruktionsmangel - Dichtung liegt zwischen der oberen Lagerschale und dem darüber liegenden konischen Abschluss,mit der Zeit verschiebt sich die Dichtung nach aussen - sieht nicht nur schei§§e aus nützt auch nix - also weg mit der Dichtung und hin und wieder (EHER SELTEN) Vorbau ab und sauber machen !
Cube hat dem zugestimmt !
Gruss
Wade


----------



## m.rr (21. September 2009)

Okay, so was in der Art hab ich schon geahnt... 
Danke für die Info!
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Peter-S (21. September 2009)

.. ist halt nicht jeder gut in Mathe  Tipp: schau unter Geometrie nach...

Übrigens... bei mir schleift das auch. Ich habe es mal "durchgeschaltet" zum Spass. 



fatz schrieb:


> sorry, aber jetzt kratz doch mal die letzten reste geometrie zusammen, so zentrische
> streckung und sowas und rechne mal aus, was 2-3cm unterschied an der kettenstrebe
> fuer die lage der kette kurz hinterm tretlager ausmachen. dann siehst du selber was du
> da fuer einen quatsch erzaehlst........
> ...


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. September 2009)

Hab ihr mir auch fast schon so gedacht das die nicht alt so wichtig sein kann werd ich dann wohl weglassen. Bei mir war die Dichtung aber auch schon immer so lasch drin hab die öfter mal bei hochheben rausgezogen. Naja jetzt wars wohl einmal zuviel.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## empit (21. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich früher auch einfach nur vernünftiger konstruierte Bikes und kompetentere Schrauber!!!
> 
> Jedes Bike welches ich bis dato hatte, ließ sich problemlos über den kompletten Bereich schalten, wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren Ritzel gefahren bin.



Waren das 3x6 oder 3x7 Schaltungen?   SCNR
Nix für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. September 2009)

hm, geht bei mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch an früher 2, jetzt einem bike 

edit: ich baue meine räder selbst zusammen mit 3x9, etype ist etwas schwierig, manchmal


----------



## Fränki__ (21. September 2009)

Ihr seit wirklich Spezialisten - lasst's einfach gut sein.

Bin bei meinem Händler ein 18" Stereo gefahren, da schleift nix - und hier wäre die Kettenstrebe ja noch kürzer (theoretisch).

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin schon recht lange auf'm MTB unterwegs und hatte in den letzten 5 Jahren ein Kona Kikapu, Kona Coiler, Specialized SX Trail (hab ich immer noch) und nun das Stereo und es wir immer möglich die Gänge auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt durchzuschalten.

Auch bin ich mit dem Coiler mit einer Kette knapp 3000km gefahren und ich hatte immer noch Reserven - dies hat zumindest die Kettenlehre angezeigt beim auflegen.

Wahrscheinlich kommt nun wieder einer und will mir erzählen dass ich die Kettenlehre nicht richtig ablesen kann.

Im übrigen habe ich mein Stereo mal ordentlich geputzt und die Kette vernünftig geölt - siehe da, das Schleifgeräusch ist fast verschwunden.
Oder meine Kette hat sich beim Putzen durch die kürzere Kettenstrebe, welche ich nun habe total ausgeleiert


----------



## Rad-Rondell (22. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> lösen sich bei Euch auf die Aufkleber der DT Swiss Felgenringe ab? Bei mir passiert selbiges sowohl vorne als auch hinten? Besonders agressiv putzen tue ich eigentlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Felgen werden nach jedem Ritt abgebürstet und gut.
> 
> Außerdem knack wieder in meinem Hinterbau. Das macht echt übellaunig bei längeren fahrten... Hab grad eine kleine Nachtfahrt unternommen, da stören solche Geräusche besonders


Hallo,
mein 2009 ner K18 knackte - knackt - Geräusche (im Antritt ) auch schon wieder nach einer Regenfahrt vor einer Woche im Hinterbau. Habe gestern alle Lager nach und nach zerlegt,gereinigt,gefettet, montiert und Probefahrt - knarrzt immer noch. Ganz zum Schluss, ganz hinten angekommen erwischte ich den Übeltäter: Die Steckachse war es! Gereinigt, gefettet und Ruhe!


----------



## Peter-S (22. September 2009)

.. bei mir war es die lose (nicht gesicherte) untere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube ...


----------



## coastalwolf (22. September 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ... Auch bin ich mit dem Coiler mit einer Kette knapp 3000km gefahren und ich hatte immer noch Reserven - dies hat zumindest die Kettenlehre angezeigt beim auflegen....


 
Dann hast Du halt kein Druck am Pedal


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2009)

moin mädels<vorsicht off topic>

auch wenn ich jetzt gefahr laufe mich als ein vollkommnen unfähigen dödel zu auten muss ich dennoch mal hier ne Kleine Frage Stellen. Ich hab zu meinem Bike u.a eine kleine Minipumpe mit dazubekommen (SKS Puro pure road alu) nun hab ich das erste mal versucht damit nen Reifen aufzupumpen aus fun um zu testen ob sie überhaupt Taugt und mich wieder sicher mit ner handbreit Luft unterm reifen wieder Heim bringen kann. Nun was soll ich sagen ich hab gepumpt wie n Weltmeister aber nix ging rein sondern eher noch raus und es ging auch ziehmlich schwer. Bis ich irgendwann auf die Idee kam das Ventil ein wenig zu lösen so das keine luft rausgeht nur wenn man auf ventil selbst drückt. Nun frag ich mich bin ich zu dumm eine Pumpe zu benutzen oder was is los ist das denn normal bei den SV Ventilen?

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

ich hatte auch mal ne schlechte sks pumpe. 

die wesepumpe taugt was...


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2009)

Nagut schlechte Pumpe mag ja sein aber soll das denn so das men das Ventil vorher ein bischen aufdreht oder ist das nur bei meiner Pumpe son phänomen


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

das sclaverand ventil musst du ganz aufdrehen. 

sonst kommt logischerweise auch keine luft rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (22. September 2009)

ventil vorher aufdrehen und pumpen sonst geht da überhaupt nichts rein.


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2009)

Dann nehm ich alles zurück war ich wohl der Fehler und nich die Pumpe kann ja keiner ahnen das man das aufdrehen muss


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. September 2009)

Nabend!

Sagtmal jungs wieviel durck fahrt ihr mit euren Fat's ich wiege abfahrbereit um die 93 Kg mit Rucksack und hab jetzt mal meine Reifen auf 2 bar hinten sowie vorn aufgepumt vorher waren wohl nur gute 1 Bar drin dachte mir das wäre zu wenig obwohl das fahrgefühlt zwar in bestimmten situation beim schnellen lenken schwammig war fand ichs noch ok dafür halt mehr grip auf weichen untergrund dacht ich mir. Sind die 2 bar zuviel und sollte ich evlt. auf 1.5 bar runtergehen oder was sagt ihr bin noch nicht zum fahren jetzt gekommen. Meine derzeitigen strecken bestehen meist aus zu geleichen teilen Str. wald mit weichen untergrund und schotterpisten.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2009)

also 2 bar sind schon fast zu wenig für dein gewicht. 

die felgen vom stereo sind ja auch nicht gerade die breitesten...


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. September 2009)

ich muss das mal morgen bei ner tour mal testen was besser kommt also bei ca.1.2 bar waren die reifen vorher und ich bin ohne probs bisher damit gefahren wollts nur mal so ausprobieren wies sich jetzt mit 2 bar fährt bei mein alten rad hatte ich immer ca. 2.5 bar drin war aber halt auch n hat mit ganzen anderen felgen halt uralt und mit 1.95 reifen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2009)

auf jeden fall machts sinn, vorne weniger druck zu fahren als hinten. 

vorne brauchst du den grip. hinten solls gut rollen. und da du eh kaum im gelände fährst, kannst du ruhig mehr druck fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (24. September 2009)

Also um 1 bar rum halte ich bei der Felgenbreite schon für sehr abenteuerlich. Fahre bei 70 kg um die 2 bar. wie oben schon geschrieben sind die Felgen für 2,4er halt ein wenig schmal und brauchen ein bisschen Druck.


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. September 2009)

oder meine Pumpe zeigt den falschen durck an denn bei 2 bar laut pumpe sind die reifen eigentlich fast steinhart.


----------



## empit (24. September 2009)

Ich hab nur die 2,25 Fat Alberts drauf und wiege ~80kg mit Kleidung, aber ich fahr zwischen 2,2 und 2,5 bar. Ab <1,5 bar wirds seeehr schwammig in schnellen Kurven auf Teer. Das bringt nix. Mit den knappen 2,5 bar bin ich sehr zufrieden, sowohl auf Teer, Schotter als auch auf wurzeligen Trails. Evtl. probier ich auch noch 2,0 bar mal aus, ob das besser ist.

Die Drucküberprüfung mit dem Daumen trügt oft, ob 3, 4 oder 5 bar, es fühlt sich immer gleich an...


----------



## m.rr (24. September 2009)

Hi,
ich wiege so 85 Kg und fahre die FA 2,25 mit 2 bar. Ich finde das recht optimal. (also den Reifendruck, mein Gewicht dürfte gerne etwas weniger sein  )
Grüße
Michael


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. September 2009)

Danke für eure erfahrungswerte werd mich morgen mal mit 2 bar h/v auf achse machen. Denn auch man meinem Gewicht ist noch reichlich tunning Potenzial


----------



## derAndre (24. September 2009)

Der dicke Albert ist für einen Druck zwischen 2 und 4 Bar ausgelegt. Alles darunter halte ich nicht für Sinnvoll. Ich fahre "nur" 2 - 2,2 Bar und das obwohl ich knapp über 100 Kilo habe. Auf Asphalt mag ich damit allerdings nicht fahren und schon gar keine längeren Strecken. Zum Trailsurfen ist das für mich aber ideal.


----------



## Tintera (25. September 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> Hi,
> ... mein Gewicht dürfte gerne etwas weniger sein  )
> Grüße
> Michael



Dein Gewicht passt schon, du bist nur zu klein....:


----------



## m.rr (25. September 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Dein Gewicht passt schon, du bist nur zu klein....:



oder so, genau......


----------



## schlickjump3r (25. September 2009)

Dito!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. September 2009)

Ich sag auch immer: Ich bin nicht Übergewichtig sondern Untergross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z243 (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich mal hier ein. Ich bin an dem 2010er Stereo RX interessiert. 
Was halten die jetzigen Stereo-Fahrer von dem Bike. Würdet ihr es wieder kaufen? Oder gibt es für das Geld (2300) bessere Empfehlungen?

Des weiteren suche ich noch einen Händler im Großraum Straubing, bei dem ich das Stereo beguachten und ggf. ordern kann.


Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Hemme (26. September 2009)

Ich geb mein Stereo nicht mehr her (ausser gegen ein neues Stereo).
Das beste Universal Spass Bike das ich je hatte.


----------



## racecat8888 (26. September 2009)

Hallo Tommy,

ich habe ein Sting und ein Stereo, beides klasse Teile. Ich würde mir sie immer wieder kaufen, jedoch wohl auch wieder die 2009er Modelle kaufen, sind preislich aund ausstattungsmäßig besser. Ich habe mein Stereo in Sonderedition (so wie ich es wollte, nur für mich so angefertigt) bei einem Händler in Braunsbedra in der Nähe von Leipzig gekauft. Werde da wohl auch in Zukunft kaufen, da der Weg dahin pures Geld wert war. Die Verkäufer und Schrauber haben mich super gut beraten und waren echte Profis. Sowas findet man heute nicht mehr so oft. Außerdem habe ich mein Bike an einem neu gefluteten See probegefahren, der einfach Spitze war, gleich in der Nähe des Shops. War ca. 8h da, davon 4h Beratung und den Rest war ich um den See unterwegs (ca. 45km eine Runde). Das Ganze kann ich nur empfehlen, *Kauferlebnis pur*, bis hin zum Preis, denn auch der war unschlagbar. Seit kurzem haben die auch einen Webshop unter www.veloXtra.de, ich würde aber immer wieder hinfahren, schon wegen dem See und dem Ambiente, aber ich habe ja nur 270 km in eine Richtung .

LG Racy


----------



## ThunderRoad (26. September 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Das beste Universal Spass Bike das ich je hatte.



Genau das erwarte ich von dem Ding, wenn ich es Montag endgültig bestelle. Ein 09er Stereo K18 in black anodized solls werden. Das ist witzigerweise genau das Bike, das mein Favorit war, bevor ich vor ca. 6 Wochen angefangen habe, mir einen Marktüberblick zu verschaffen - ich sollte öfters mal auf mein Bauchgefühl achten, hätte mir 6 Wochen erspart 

Was mich allerdings wundert (und mich fast vom Stereo abgebracht hatte): 
Ich war auf der EB und hab das 2010er Stereo (und viele andere Cubes) in Black anodized gesehen. Das sah fürchterlich billig aus (glänzend, mit Struktur - so wie ein PC-Seitenteil oder Plastik mit Cockpit-Spray - billig halt, hat sich auch so angefasst). Vor 2 Tagen habe ich das 09er AMS 125 eines Kollegen gesehen - das sah so aus, wie auf der Homepage - leicht matt, durchaus hochwertig - hübsch. Hat Cube da für 2010 was geändert oder ist denen bei den Messebikes was schiefgegangen?


----------



## acid-driver (26. September 2009)

öhm, es gibt 2010er stereos auch in carbon


----------



## ThunderRoad (26. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> öhm, es gibt 2010er stereos auch in carbon



Ah 

Ne, die Plastikbomber sind bunt. Es war schon das RX aus Alu


----------



## wawa (27. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal

Klar, passt jetzt nicht zum 2010er carbon, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

Die Kette schleift am Schwingendrehpunkt, wenn sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt liegt.

Ich vermute, das ein Distanzring am Tretlager fehlt.
Haben Eure Stereo's auf der Zahnkranzseite noch einen zusätzlichen Distanzring ?
Es gibt diese Dinger beim Kauf eines neuen Tret- oder Innenlagers dazu.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
Michael


----------



## zodiac65 (27. September 2009)

z243 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich klinke mich mal hier ein. Ich bin an dem 2010er Stereo RX interessiert.
> Was halten die jetzigen Stereo-Fahrer von dem Bike. Würdet ihr es wieder kaufen? Oder gibt es für das Geld (2300) bessere Empfehlungen?
> ...



Ich würde versuchen noch ein 2009er Stereo zu bekommen, weil man hier fürs gleiche Geld mehr bekommt.

Für mich ist es *das *Universalbike schlechthin. Und was die Farbe Black Anodized betrifft, kann ich nur sagen, dass es sehr wertig aussieht. Keine Spur von Billiglook.


----------



## z243 (27. September 2009)

Ich denke inzwischen auch das ich mit dem 2009er gut bedient bin. Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Händler finden, der noch eins in Größe S  lagernd hat und der mir einen guten Preis macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (27. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir die Woche ein Stereo in Parsberg gekauft der hat noch ein K18 in Schwarz da. Ich weiß nur die Größe nicht. Und Straubing ist nach Parsberg keine Weltreise. Ein super Netter Händler und auch selber Mtb fahrer. Oder Alternativ in Regensburg das Bikehaus gleich beim Bahnhof. Wenn Du Interesse hast kannst ich ja mal Anrufen, bin selber aus Maxhütte-Haidhof. Schickst mir halt eine PN.

Gruß Dirk

PS: Stereo ist auf jeden fall ein klasse Bike. Jederzeit würde ich es wieder kaufen.


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Könntet ihr einfach so als Richtwert die ungefähren Preise nennen? Wär super von euch!


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Ja, soweit war mir das schon klar. Ich glaub', da hab' ich mich etwas Missverständlich ausgedrückt, sorry. 

Ich meinte vor allem die Preise von denjenigen, die sich jetzt ein '09er Stereo gekauft haben (Was ja doch durchaus einige zu sein scheinen).


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Schon klar. Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab' hast du ein Midseason mit speziellen Parts gekauft, oder nicht?!?  Mir gings grad um ein ganz normales '09er Stereo. 

Aber okay, -20% ist schon mal ne Ansage.

Danke dir und sorry für das Missverständnis (das jetzt hoffentlich ausgeräumt ist) !  

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Danke! 

Ja, ich werds einfach mal versuchen, nur zu jedem Preis kauf' ich mir jetzt auch keins. Und nochmal danke für deine Auskünfte Racecat! 

Ein paar Stereo-Bilder wären hier echt mal klasse. Man weiß zwar wie sie aussehen, aber irgendwie ist dann ja doch noch mal jedes anders 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## schrader999 (27. September 2009)

In Neutraubling und soviel ich weiss in Kehlheim gibr es auch Cube-Händler. Alles von Straubing aus machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (27. September 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ich meinte vor allem die Preise von denjenigen, die sich jetzt ein '09er Stereo gekauft haben (Was ja doch durchaus einige zu sein scheinen).



Hab für mein Stereo R1 2800 EUR  bezahlt (UVP 3299). Das war schon im Juni.




FWck schrieb:


> Ein paar Stereo-Bilder wären hier echt mal klasse. Man weiß zwar wie sie aussehen, aber irgendwie ist dann ja doch noch mal jedes anders


----------



## racecat8888 (27. September 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Hab für mein Stereo R1 2800 EUR  bezahlt (UVP 3299). Das war schon im Juni.


Das war aber dann kein Cube-Händler, warum sollte er im Juni einen solchen Preis machen, zumal im Juni ganz wenige Stereos im Umlauf waren und Cube wieder einen Lieferengpass hatte. Sorry, aber das ist wohl mehr eine Ente....


----------



## ssirius (27. September 2009)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Das war aber dann kein Cube-Händler, warum sollte er im Juni einen solchen Preis machen, zumal im Juni ganz wenige Stereos im Umlauf waren und Cube wieder einen Lieferengpass hatte. Sorry, aber das ist wohl mehr eine Ente....



Das war von einem autorisierten Cube-Händler und selbstverständlich mit Rechnung. Ich werds ja wohl wissen, hab das Rad hier stehen. 
Und lügen, wie du es mir hier unterstellst, hab ich nicht nötig. 

Die Lieferfähigkeit hängt stark vom jeweiligen Händler ab. Je nachdem wieviel Bikes der Händler im voraus bestellt hat.


----------



## racecat8888 (27. September 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Das war von einem autorisierten Cube-Händler und selbstverständlich mit Rechnung. Ich werds ja wohl wissen, hab das Rad hier stehen.
> Und lügen, wie du es mir hier unterstellst, hab ich nicht nötig.
> 
> Die Lieferfähigkeit hängt stark vom jeweiligen Händler ab. Je nachdem wieviel Bikes der Händler im voraus bestellt hat.


Sorry, wollte dir nicht unterstellen, dass du lügst. Kann es nur nicht glauben. Hat der Händler sonst keinen Absatz oder warum verkauft er sie so billig mitten in der Saison? 
Ich kaufe immer die Räder im Herbst, weil sie da billiger sind und die neuen Modelle die alten rausdrücken. Vielleicht kann ich mein Rad dort ja auch in Zukunft kaufen???
Bist du da Stammkunde und hast das Rad bestellt mit Wartezeit oder bekommt jeder da diesen Preis?


----------



## ssirius (27. September 2009)

Ich sehe es dir nach. 
Ich wollte mir ja ursprünglich ein Stereo The One kaufen, sah dann aber hier im Bikemarkt die Anzeige, für das besagte neue R1. 
Nachdem sich dann herausstellte, dass das Bike von einem Händler, nicht weit weg von mir, angeboten wurde, musste ich einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Ihr macht mir immer mehr Mut mit den Preisen 

Und ein echt tolles Stereo haste da!


----------



## Fränki__ (27. September 2009)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte dir nicht unterstellen, dass du lÃ¼gst. Kann es nur nicht glauben. Hat der HÃ¤ndler sonst keinen Absatz oder warum verkauft er sie so billig mitten in der Saison?
> Ich kaufe immer die RÃ¤der im Herbst, weil sie da billiger sind und die neuen Modelle die alten rausdrÃ¼cken. Vielleicht kann ich mein Rad dort ja auch in Zukunft kaufen???
> Bist du da Stammkunde und hast das Rad bestellt mit Wartezeit oder bekommt jeder da diesen Preis?




...mal so nebenbei, ich habe mein Stereo (The One - 2009) letztes Jahr im September bestellt und 2350 â¬ gezahlt. Dies entspricht einem Preisnachlass von ~16% gegenÃ¼ber dem Listenpreis.
Ach Ã¼brigens, ist auch ein authorisierter Cube HÃ¤ndler.

Was das Schleifen und Knacken betrifft ist momentan mal wieder Ruhe. Jedesmal wenn ich einen Termin mit meinem HÃ¤ndler aussmache "spurt" der WÃ¼rfel wieder 
Das Bike scheint eine Art Eigenleben zu besitzen 

Bin im Ã¼brigen seit drei Tagen mit einem neuen Lenker unterwegs, hab mir den Syntace Vector DH montiert, da der gut 2cm mehr Rise hat als der Lowrider von Syntace - nun passt das Radl Perfekt zu mir.

Auch wenn ich hier im Forum schon die eine oder andere TrÃ¤ne vergossen- und Ã¼ber Cube an sich geschimpft habe, wÃ¼rde mir das Stereo immer wieder kaufen (...jaja, ich widerspreche mir )


----------



## nf805 (28. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier im Thread wurde ja schon das Them Überstandshöhe mal angerissen, ich habe die Frage, ob jemand konkret weiß (bzw. nachmessen kann) wie die Überstandshöhe bei 16" Rahmenhöhe und voll ausgefahrener Gabel ist?
(Modell 2009 !)

Ist das 16" eigentlich von der Überstandshöhe her zwischen den WLS-Rahmen 15" und 17" oder sind die Frauenrahmen tatsächlich anders von der Geometrie?
Im Netz habe ich leider nur für die WLS-Versionen entspr. Angaben gefunden.
Angeblich 72cm bei 15", 75cm bei 17", kann das jemand bestätigen?

Hintergrund ist, dass meine Freundin (1,68m Größe und 82 cm Schrittlänge) gerade Ihr Canyon Nerve AM (in S) zurückschicken will, weil die Überstandshöhe einfach zu gross ist: 82cm bei ausgefahrener, 81cm bei eingefahrener Gabel ....
Jetzt suchen wir nach einer Alternative.

Falls jemand die entspr. Maße vom Radon SLIDE (140er) kennt, wäre ich auch dankbar!

Danke und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Ryo (28. September 2009)

Heute mal wieder ne tolle Erfahrung gemacht  Es ist schon ein sehr sehr spaßiger Moment, wenn sich aufm Trail die Lagerschrauben des eigenen Hinterbaus selbstständig machen und schier den Hintermann treffen....


----------



## ullertom (28. September 2009)

schrader999 schrieb:


> In Neutraubling und soviel ich weiss in Kehlheim gibr es auch Cube-Händler. Alles von Straubing aus machbar.



Cube Händler sind in:
Neutraubling - Bike Zeit
Kelheim - eine umgebaute Tankstelle, echt cool - fragt nach Flo,
Regensburg - Bikehaus 17

im Bikehaus und in der BikeZeit habe ich auch schon meine Räder gekauft!!!
in Kelheim würde/wird es evtl. 2010 das Stereo oder Sting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z243 (28. September 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde ich morgen mal durchtelefonieren. Die Woche schaue ich erstmal in Dresden und Umgebung. Aber am Freitag auf dem Heimweg ist ne gute Gelegenheit in Regensburg ein paar Abstecher zu machen.


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. September 2009)

Bei mir gings jetzt ganz fix seit dem Wochenende: Am Montag noch den Tip bekommen, daß bei einem Händler in der Gegend ein schwarzes K18 in 18" stehen könnte (im Netz gibts hauptsächlich weiße). Also gleich angerufen und die Sache klar gemacht, gestern hin zum Abholen und heute schon die erste kleine Runde (10km, 200hm) gedreht 

Ergebnis: Das Bike paßt genau zu mir: Es fährt den Berg zwar hoch, aber nur um wieder runterzufahren 

Ein paar kleinere Einstellarbeiten muss ich noch machen, aber Sitzposition, Fahrwerk alles super - und die Anbauteile machen auch einen sehr guten Eindruck (Nebenbei: Mein K18 hat ne Carbon-Sattelstütze - da sollte doch eine aus Alu verbaut sein?). Die Oro K18 wollte ich eigentlich mit der Louise BAT von Hardtail tauschen, gefällt mir bisher aber sehr gut. XT-Antrieb ist sowieso , höchstens ne 34er Kassette werde ich mir noch zulegen (ich fahr einfach gern das 34er Ritzel aufm mittleren Blatt, auch wenn das nicht so gesund ist). Die 2,25er Alberts sind zwar sehr gut (hatte ich auch schon aufm Hardtail), aber 2.4er wären mir lieber gewesen (bei mir sind da an der schmalsten Stelle auch noch fast 10mm auf jeder Seite Platz - das müsste doch passen )

Zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich noch: Der megalaute Freilauf und die Franzosen-Ventile. Aber damit kann ich erstmal leben...

Und noch eine Frage an die Revelation-Fahrer:
Auf der Gabel steht als Luftdruckempfehlung für mich (81kg) 135psi in beiden Kammern. Hab ich gemacht, ist aber viel zuviel. Jetzt sind 80psi drin und ich hab knapp über 15% Sag. Ist das normal?


----------



## Ryo (30. September 2009)

2,25 FA  ??
Am Stereo sind doch normalerweise 2,4 FA dran( bzw 2,35 bei Model 08)?? Also zumindest bei mir und bei jedem Stereofahrer den ich kenne^^


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. September 2009)

Dann guck mal im Thread hier. Am K18 mit der Revelation-Gabel sind nur 2,25er verbaut - angeblich weil der 2.4er im Wiegetritt an der Gabel streifen kann. Aber so eng sieht das bei mir gar nicht aus, daher die Frage. Ich glaub die 2.4er würden sich nämlich schon ganz gut machen - nicht nur optisch


----------



## Ryo (30. September 2009)

2,4 sind geil Die walzen über alles drüber. Ah okay gut nich gewusst, hab leider niemand der ein K18 fährt.


----------



## tzwenenen (1. Oktober 2009)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Dann guck mal im Thread hier. Am K18 mit der Revelation-Gabel sind nur 2,25er verbaut - angeblich weil der 2.4er im Wiegetritt an der Gabel streifen kann. Aber so eng sieht das bei mir gar nicht aus, daher die Frage. Ich glaub die 2.4er würden sich nämlich schon ganz gut machen - nicht nur optisch




Bei mir waren ab "Werk" auch die 2.25er montiert, hat mein Händler aber direkt gegen die 2.4er getauscht und passt ohne Probs


----------



## snooze (1. Oktober 2009)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage an die Revelation-Fahrer:
> Auf der Gabel steht als Luftdruckempfehlung für mich (81kg) 135psi in beiden Kammern. Hab ich gemacht, ist aber viel zuviel. Jetzt sind 80psi drin und ich hab knapp über 15% Sag. Ist das normal?



Ich fahre ne RVL mit ca 135 psi in beiden Kammern bei ebenfalls 80kg.
Ist allerdings ein 07 er Modell. Beim AC mit gut Gepäck erhöhe ich den Druck sogar auf 150.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass deine noch ne sehr hohe "innere Reibung" hat. Gabeln (Dämpfer auch) müssen ja schon ein paar hundert km eingefahren werden.

Hab übrigens vorne einen 2,35er Fatal Bert drin, keine Probleme und der 2.4er ist minimal breiter (gefühlt keinen 1mm).


----------



## ThunderRoad (1. Oktober 2009)

snooze schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass deine noch ne sehr hohe "innere Reibung" hat. Gabeln (Dämpfer auch) müssen ja schon ein paar hundert km eingefahren werden.



Das ist natürlich möglich. Die Einstellung müsste für den Moment auch passen, hab auf meiner kleinen Runde vorne den Gesamtfederweg nicht annähernd ausgenutzt, hinten dagegen schon. Den Dämpfer hab ich auf Sag nach Fox-Vorgaben eingestellt, aber das war wohl etwas zu wenig.
Morgen gibts nochmal ne kleine Runde zur Feinabstimmung und wenn am Wochenende das Wetter nochmal halbwegs mitspielt kanns dann nochmal richtig rundgehen 

Die 2.4er Alberts setz ich dann auf die Wunschliste fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## Molle88 (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute, bin ganz neu hier bei euch. 
Ich hab mir gerade das neue Cube Stereo The One (2010) bestellt und wollte ma um euren Rat fragen.
Daten: Größe 180cm, Schrittlänge 85cm
Fahre hauptsächlich Touren in den Harburger Bergen oder im Harz, also kein richtiges Downhill oder so Sachen.... (aber schon rasant die Trails rauf und runter)
Hab mir eins in 20" bestellt. Fahre zurzeit ein LTD Race 08 in 20" und komme damit gut zurecht. Jetzt habe ich aber bei vielen gelesen die größer als ich sind und ein 18" fahren. Und ich hab schon berechnen lassen und komme so auf 19", aber ich würde halt gerne ma jemanden fragen der schon erfahrungen mit den Bikes (Stereo) hat, denn die Marken unterscheiden sich doch auch noch alle wieder. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Tipp geben ob ich mit 20" richtig liege? Probe fahren ist auch leider nicht möglich hier bei mir. 
Schon mal ein Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empit (2. Oktober 2009)

Molle88 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, bin ganz neu hier bei euch.
> Ich hab mir gerade das neue Cube Stereo The One (2010) bestellt und wollte ma um euren Rat fragen.
> Daten: Größe 180cm, Schrittlänge 85cm
> Fahre hauptsächlich Touren in den Harburger Bergen oder im Harz, also kein richtiges Downhill oder so Sachen.... (aber schon rasant die Trails rauf und runter)
> ...


Ich bin 182cm und Schrittlänge 86cm. Vor 8 Wochen bin ich ebenfalls vom LTD Race 08 in 20" auf das Stereo 2009 in 20" umgestiegen. Paßt super. Beim 18" Stereo ist der Abstand vom Knie zum Lenker in engen Kurven zu gering, da stoße ich mit dem Knie an den Lenker. Gefällt mir nicht. Andere sind größer als ich und schwören auf den 18" Rahmen.
Wenn dir der 20" Rahmen am LTD Race gefallen/gepaßt hat, dann wird auch das Stereo in 20" passen. So seh ich es aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## dennisR (2. Oktober 2009)

hi,
ich stehe zwischen ner schweren entscheidung... ich habe vor mir ein 2009er stereo k18 zu kaufen.jetzt gibt es nur noch zwei mÃ¶glichkeiten:
1. ein k18 beim bikediscount kaufen (ca. 120km) einfache entfernung, oder
2. ein midseason "stroker trail" beim freundlichen um die ecke!

das problem sind, es liegen 200â¬ mehr auf der seite meines freundlichen! und ich konnte irgendwie noch keine vorteile am midseason entdecken! die bremse sehe ich fast als nachteil!

hat jemand von euch ein midseason und kann bestÃ¤tigen das es die DT-Swiss laufrÃ¤der vom "the one" hat?

gruÃ dennis


----------



## empit (4. Oktober 2009)

dennisR schrieb:


> hi,
> ich stehe zwischen ner schweren entscheidung... ich habe vor mir ein 2009er stereo k18 zu kaufen.jetzt gibt es nur noch zwei möglichkeiten:
> 1. ein k18 beim bikediscount kaufen (ca. 120km) einfache entfernung, oder
> 2. ein midseason "stroker trail" beim freundlichen um die ecke!
> ...


Meins ist ein Midseason Modell, da kein The One mehr aufzutreiben war. Laufräder sind DT-Swiss genau wie beim The One. Allerdings habe ich die Rock Shox Gabel gegen die Fox tauschen lassen.
Die Stroker Trail war auch mir etwas suspekt beim Durchlesen der Ausstattungsliste, aber ich bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden. Der Druckpunkt kommt ein ganz kleines bißchen später als bei der Formula, aber mit der Griffweitenverstellung kann man sich die Griffe ganz gut einstellen. Die Bremsleistung ist sehr gut finde ich.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Oktober 2009)

Also das K18 für 1699 Euro... Was will man mehr?

Klick


----------



## dennisR (5. Oktober 2009)

genau das angebot meinte ich ja auch!


----------



## Paolo (6. Oktober 2009)

Woran erkennt man eigentlich Midseason Modelle? Und diese haben wirklich schon die 2010er Federelemente?

Passt ein 16" Stereo auch für meine 160cm kleine Freundin? Oder muss sie da doch zu einer WLS Version greifen?
Diese finde ich gegenüber der normalen Version aber irgendwie überteuert. Trotz ähnlicher Ausstattung ist sie ein paar hundert Euro teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z243 (6. Oktober 2009)

Nach knapp 14 Tagen intensiver Suche und Preise vergleichen habe ich mich nun für ein 2009er "CUBE Stereo Black anodized The One Stroker Midseason" entschieden. Da bei den meisten Händlern die Preise derzeit so stark fallen, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Ich denke die Ausstattung des Midseasons ist ganz vernünftig.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis die Lieferung kommt.


----------



## dennisR (6. Oktober 2009)

hi,
was musst du denn bezahlen? (wenn ich fragen darf?)
mehr oder weniger wie 2000?

gruß dennis


----------



## z243 (6. Oktober 2009)

Einiges unter 2000,-. Ich sag ja die Preise fallen wie das Laub 
Ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Kaufen wie ich finde.


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Oktober 2009)

z243 schrieb:


> Einiges unter 2000,-. Ich sag ja die Preise fallen wie das Laub
> Ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Kaufen wie ich finde.



Ich schätz mal um 1690, oder?


----------



## dennisR (6. Oktober 2009)

ja dann hast du ja nen top preis bekommen! mein händler wolte 1900 haben...

gruß dennis


----------



## z243 (6. Oktober 2009)

1690,- wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber ich war schon mit 1780,- zufrieden.


----------



## dennisR (6. Oktober 2009)

ja ich glaub für das geld hätte ich es auch genommen! mein händler wollte aber noch ein bißchen mehr...

gruß dennis


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Oktober 2009)

z243 schrieb:


> 1690,- wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber ich war schon mit 1780,- zufrieden.



Hab einfach nur ins Blaue geschätzt . 1780 ist mal eine Ansage, cooler Preis.


----------



## Paolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, hat mal jemand die Überstandshöhe eines Cube Stereo in 16" für mich? Danke!


----------



## powderliner (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
ich hab mir beim Hädnler ein 2010er Stereo RX bestellt und hätte nun eine Frage an die 2009er K18 fahrer!
Wie ist denn der SunRingle Ryde laufradsatz? Breite der Felge, Haltbarkeit etc. Die DT beim The one sind ja eher schmale CC felgen. Über den Sun hab ich hier im Forum nahezu keine Infos gefunden. bzw. keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte.

Vielen Dank schonmal und nach dem Lesen dieses Thema hoffe ich das Cube es dieses Jahr mit der Auslieferung besser im Griff hat als mit den 09er bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (11. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der SunRingle Ryde laufradsatz? Breite der Felge, Haltbarkeit etc. Die DT beim The one sind ja eher schmale CC felgen. Über den Sun hab ich hier im Forum nahezu keine Infos gefunden. bzw. keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte.



Da meine eine bisherige Laufleistung von 50km haben, sag ich mal nichts zu Haltbarkeit und Stabilität. Gewogen hab ich sie bisher auch nicht.
Aber: Felge hat 19mm Maulweite und Bohrung für das blöde Franzosen-Ventil. Naben scheinen mit Industrielager zu sein, hab ich aber noch nicht genauer untersucht. Jedenfalls ist der Freilauf höllisch laut  
Laut meinem Händler gibts manchmal Probleme mit dem schicken roten Sunringle-Schnellspanner (bringt nicht genug Spannkraft). Wobei der aber schon recht stabil wirkt. Er wollte meinen eigentlich gleich gegen einen Shimano auswechseln - aber wir haben beide nicht schlecht gestaunt, als das nicht ging: Ringle Schnellspanner hat 4,83mm Durchmesser - Shimano exakt 5mm. Ergebnis: der Shimpanso bleibt in der Mitte der Nabe stecken 
Das X12-System an der Hinterachse find ich aber


----------



## m.rr (11. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab mir beim Hädnler ein 2010er Stereo RX bestellt und hätte nun eine Frage an die 2009er K18 fahrer!
> Wie ist denn der SunRingle Ryde laufradsatz? Breite der Felge, Haltbarkeit etc. Die DT beim The one sind ja eher schmale CC felgen. Über den Sun hab ich hier im Forum nahezu keine Infos gefunden. bzw. keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal und nach dem Lesen dieses Thema hoffe ich das Cube es dieses Jahr mit der Auslieferung besser im Griff hat als mit den 09er bikes.


 
Ja, der Freilauf ist recht laut, einige Leute finde das aber gerade gut. 
Mein Hinterrad musste recht schnell nachzentriert werden. Hab schon gehört, dass der Schnellspanner vorne mal abgerissen ist. Hatte aber damit und auch sonst noch keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern. Die Laufleistung ist bisher aber auch erst so 600-700km.


----------



## powderliner (12. Oktober 2009)

ein Lauter freilauf stört nicht... fahre am RR Campa Record Naben ;-)


----------



## m.rr (12. Oktober 2009)

...sag ich ja


----------



## 8november2002 (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Freilauf von den SunRingle hat am AMS 125 meiner Frau ca. nach 500 KM das erste mal durchgerutscht (schöne schmerzhafte Zerrung)was mit der Zeit immer schlimmer wurde. Deshalb jetzt bei 1050KM kompletter Freilaufkörper getauscht. Laut meinem Händler häufiges Problem. Leider wieder baugleiches Teil bekommen. Sind übrigens Kugelgelagert und na ja nach unserer Erfahrung schlechter als Shimano.
MfG Thomas


----------



## m.rr (13. Oktober 2009)

...au weia


----------



## ThunderRoad (13. Oktober 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Der Freilauf von den SunRingle hat am AMS 125 meiner Frau ca. nach 500 KM das erste mal durchgerutscht (schöne schmerzhafte Zerrung)was mit der Zeit immer schlimmer wurde. Deshalb jetzt bei 1050KM kompletter Freilaufkörper getauscht. Laut meinem Händler häufiges Problem. Leider wieder baugleiches Teil bekommen. Sind übrigens Kugelgelagert und na ja nach unserer Erfahrung schlechter als Shimano.
> MfG Thomas



Ach, und mein Händler meinte noch, die Lautstärke wäre ein Zeichen von Qualität (mehr Sperrklinken im Einsatz usw.)


----------



## powderliner (13. Oktober 2009)

Na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen obs probleme mit dem LRS gibt. Zur not wird gewechselt scheint ja eh recht schmalbrüstig zu sein.

Weiß jemand ob man der LRS von X12 auf Schnellspanner umrüsten kann? Dann kann der nämlich ins Hardtail. 
Meine alten 440Fr/Mavic F219/Dt Comp kann ich auf X12 umrüsten und hätte somit nen schönen allmountain Laufradsatz ;-)


----------



## powderliner (14. Oktober 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> Ja, der Freilauf ist recht laut, einige Leute finde das aber gerade gut.
> Mein Hinterrad musste recht schnell nachzentriert werden. Hab schon gehört, dass der Schnellspanner vorne mal abgerissen ist. Hatte aber damit und auch sonst noch keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern. Die Laufleistung ist bisher aber auch erst so 600-700km.



so war gestern beim Händler hab reifen gebraucht er hatte ein Reaction dastehen mit dem Sunringle LRS. Der is ja richtig laut. Meine Record ist ja fast ein Waisenkind dagegen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gibt der ryde langsam seinen dienst auf. 
Müsste damit mal zum Händler einige Speichen fehlt es an Spannung der Laufradsatz is am qutischen und hat merkliches Spiel an Kassette und Hinterbau. Auch die scheibenaufhänung fühlt sich nicht mehr 100%ig an. 
Aber vieles resultiert auch aus meinem Gewicht von ~90kg wo halt keine Reserven mehr sind 

Wollt mir eh nen neuen holen etwas das ein wenig besser zum rad und auch mir passt. Nicht nur wegen den technischen dingen (welche man sicher fast alle fixen könnte) Auch geht mir die optik gegen den strich. irgendwie passt dieser schmale lrs nicht zum stereo.


Ach frage: wenn ich mir nen neuen Steuersatz kaufen möchte kann man einen solchen ohne Erfahrung selber einbauen und welche Größe bzw. welche Art sollt man nehmen bzw. passen eh nur 1,5"? Von interesse fast nur wegen der Farbe hätte gerne einen weißen bzw. roten elox Steuersatz.


----------



## powderliner (19. Oktober 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt der ryde langsam seinen dienst auf.
> Müsste damit mal zum Händler einige Speichen fehlt es an Spannung der Laufradsatz is am qutischen und hat merkliches Spiel an Kassette und Hinterbau. Auch die scheibenaufhänung fühlt sich nicht mehr 100%ig an.
> Aber vieles resultiert auch aus meinem Gewicht von ~90kg wo halt keine Reserven mehr sind
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich tendiere doch zu ersatz mal mit dem Händler sprechen ob er mir nen Crossline oder halt was selbst zusammengestelltes verbaut statt dem SunRingle.


----------



## Dease (19. Oktober 2009)

@powderliner:

Ich hatte mal meinen Händler gefragt, ob es für die verbauten Naben einen Umrüstkit für Steckachsen gibt, da ich vorne gerne eine Gabel mit Steckachse fahren würde. Laut meinem Händler kann man die Naben nicht umrüsten.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das der LRS bei mir (mit Ausrüstung 0,1 Tonnen) trotz Trailtouren bisher (ca. 500 KM) keine Probleme macht. Den Sound finde ich sogar ganz gut.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Dease (21. Oktober 2009)

Kleines Update zu meinem LRS:
Seit heute ist er defekt! Antrieb rutsch beim treten komplett durch! Wollte am Berg antreten und habe ins Leere getreten und mich lang gemacht!
Rückweg zu Fuß waren ca. 10 KM! Werde übermorgen mal meinem Händler besuchen. Müsste doch bei 2 Monaten und ca. 500 KM ein Garantiefall sein.


----------



## Peter-S (21. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du getestet ob der Zahnkranz fest sitzt? Meiner war bereits nach ein paar Kilometern total locker und rutschte auch durch.


----------



## zeKai (21. Oktober 2009)

Dease schrieb:


> Kleines Update zu meinem LRS:
> Seit heute ist er defekt! Antrieb rutsch beim treten komplett durch! Wollte am Berg antreten und habe ins Leere getreten und mich lang gemacht!
> Rückweg zu Fuß waren ca. 10 KM! Werde übermorgen mal meinem Händler besuchen. Müsste doch bei 2 Monaten und ca. 500 KM ein Garantiefall sein.



Wenn das kein Garantiefall ist, was dann? Solange dir nichts getan hast ist ja gut das laufen is übel aber schlimmer wäre es wenn dir damit noch Zähne ausm Mund geschlagen hättest oder so was. 
Ich habe bei dem Laufradsatz auch überhaupt kein vertrauen mehr meiner hat aber auch schon über 2000km drauf. Werde morgen einen neuen bekommen. Welcher auch wieder so schön klackern wird. Der alte geht zum Händler und soll sich das ma anschauen. Kommen dann schmale reifen drauf für Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte vorher schon seit der dritten Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo beim bergauffahren in den kleinen Gängen immer wieder ein Knackgeräusch aus dem Antrieb. War damit dann gleich beim Händler. Der hat die Kurbel ausgebaut, das Lager gefettet und alle Lager des Hinterbaus festgezogen und mit Sprühöl versehen. Frage meines Händlers: Reinigst Du mit Hochdruckreiniger ? Mache ich natürlich nicht! Cube ist da wohl ein wenig sparsam mit dem Fett. Danach war das Knacken für ein, zwei Touren weg. Als es wiederkam hatte ich mich selber auf die Fehlersuche begeben und dabei auch die Kassette kontrolliert und nachgezogen. Die sitzt definitiv fest. Auch vorhin im Wald. Ich hatte dann im Wald das Laufrad heraus genommen und an der Nabe rumgedreht. Manchmal hakte sie kurz ein und hatte wieder Griff, aber sobald man weiter drehte (quasie wie beim Treten) rutsche das Teil wieder durch. Das schöne Summen des Freilaufs ist auch weg. Ich tippe mal auf defekte Nabe. 
Außer dem angeknacksten Ego, weil mein Kumpel sich totgelacht hat über den komischen Sturz bergauf, ist mir nix passiert.


----------



## zeKai (22. Oktober 2009)

Fährt eigentlich jmd. die Rock Shox Revelation mit nem 2.4er Fatal Bert ?


----------



## acid-driver (22. Oktober 2009)

bin früher die alte revelation mit 2,4er schwalbe reifen gefahren. passt auf jeden fall, falls du darauf hinauswolltest


----------



## juerscha.p (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi an alle!
Hab mir nen Stereo 09 Rahmen zugelegt!
Wollt mal wissen, was ihr so für Laufräder fahrt!
Danke schon mal!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## JoergG (27. Oktober 2009)

@Dease

Ob es ein Garantiefall ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Gewährleistungsfall. Hier müsste Dir nämlich Dein Händler innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate beweisen, dass Du den Defekt verursacht hast. Das wird ihm schwer fallen.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## cubelix (28. Oktober 2009)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher schon seit der dritten Ausfahrt mit dem Stereo beim bergauffahren in den kleinen Gängen immer wieder ein Knackgeräusch aus dem Antrieb. War damit dann gleich beim Händler. Der hat die Kurbel ausgebaut, das Lager gefettet und alle Lager des Hinterbaus festgezogen und mit Sprühöl versehen. Frage meines Händlers: Reinigst Du mit Hochdruckreiniger ? Mache ich natürlich nicht! Cube ist da wohl ein wenig sparsam mit dem Fett. Danach war das Knacken für ein, zwei Touren weg. Als es wiederkam hatte ich mich selber auf die Fehlersuche begeben und dabei auch die Kassette kontrolliert und nachgezogen. Die sitzt definitiv fest. Auch vorhin im Wald. Ich hatte dann im Wald das Laufrad heraus genommen und an der Nabe rumgedreht. Manchmal hakte sie kurz ein und hatte wieder Griff, aber sobald man weiter drehte (quasie wie beim Treten) rutsche das Teil wieder durch. Das schöne Summen des Freilaufs ist auch weg. Ich tippe mal auf defekte Nabe.
> Außer dem angeknacksten Ego, weil mein Kumpel sich totgelacht hat über den komischen Sturz bergauf, ist mir nix passiert.



Mein K18 hat jetzt 100km drauf und an steilen Bergaufstücken heute Abend haben mich auch diese Knackgeräusche aus dem Hinterbau heimgesucht
Danke für die Vorwarnung mit dem durchrutschen wenn das allesdings schon nach 100 km anfängt könnt ich glatt:kotz:
Ist warscheinlich der Freilauf beim Fritzz 09 hat dieser wenigstens 700 km gehalten aber gleiches Problem.
Also Sunringel is not my Favorite.


----------



## zeKai (28. Oktober 2009)

okay nach 100km ist das bitter. Bei mir war es nach irgendwas mit 2000km. Hab meinen LRS aber ersetzt bekommen ohne Probleme sogar. Hab mir dennoch einen komplett neuen lrs bauen lassen, dieser müsste morgen endlich kommen. Notubes ztr flow mit hopes, wollen wir hoffen das diese länger halten. Auf die ryde kommen dann ATB reifen für straße


----------



## m.rr (28. Oktober 2009)

...also bei meinem K18 hat es auch bald angefangen bergauf heftig zu knacken. Nachdem mal die Speichen nachgezogen wurden war's aber wieder still und ist auch still geblieben...


----------



## Dease (28. Oktober 2009)

@cubelix:
Ich kann Dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das Knacken schon vom Freilauf kam. Ging aber auch schon so nach ca. 150 KM los. Nachdem die Kurbel ausgebaut und das Lager neu gefettet wurde und alle Lager vom Hinterbau von Händler mit Sprühöl eingenebelt wurden, war das Knacken für 3-4 Touren weg. Dann kam es wieder.
Mal schauen, ob ich morgen, wie ursprünglich vereinbart, mein Rad beim Händler abholen kann. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## 007ike (29. Oktober 2009)

hier mal meins, leider paßt das rad nicht zu mir, obwohl es sich schon richtig gut fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

kann mal bitte jemand gucken, welchen Compression und Rebound Tune er beim Stereo ´09 18 Zoll hat?
Hab grad meinen Rahmen gekriegt und beises ist auf soft - kann das sein?
Danke schon mal!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## cubelix (29. Oktober 2009)

Dease schrieb:


> @cubelix:
> Ich kann Dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das Knacken schon vom Freilauf kam. Ging aber auch schon so nach ca. 150 KM los. Nachdem die Kurbel ausgebaut und das Lager neu gefettet wurde und alle Lager vom Hinterbau von Händler mit Sprühöl eingenebelt wurden, war das Knacken für 3-4 Touren weg. Dann kam es wieder.
> Mal schauen, ob ich morgen, wie ursprünglich vereinbart, mein Rad beim Händler abholen kann. Ich werde berichten.



@dease


----------



## cubelix (29. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein Problem

Die Schraube zum Einstellen des Lockout´s ist bei meiner Revelation
wie Zementiert

Kein drehen bzw. Einstellen möglich hat noch jemand dieses Problem


----------



## Dease (29. Oktober 2009)

Meiner war zuerst auch recht fest. Mit ein bißchen Kraft ging es dann. Bike habe ich vorhin abgeholt. Reparatur war kostenlos. Werde morgen gleich mal nen ausgiebigen Funktionschheck im Wald durchführen.


----------



## sub-xero (10. November 2009)

Molle88 schrieb:


> Daten: Größe 180cm, Schrittlänge 85cm
> Hab mir eins in 20" bestellt. Jetzt habe ich aber bei vielen gelesen die größer als ich sind und ein 18" fahren. Und ich hab schon berechnen lassen und komme so auf 19", aber ich würde halt gerne ma jemanden fragen der schon erfahrungen mit den Bikes (Stereo) hat, denn die Marken unterscheiden sich doch auch noch alle wieder.



Ich bin erst heute ein Stereo mit 18" und 20" probegefahren. Meine Körpergröße ist 183. Das 18" war mir definitiv zu klein. Ich habe es daran gemerkt, dass ich am Sattel ganz hinten sitze. Auf dem 20" habe ich mich wesentlich wohler gefühlt. Ich denke bei Deiner Körpergröße könntest Du beides fahren, tendierst aber auch eher zu den 20". Also hast Du schon korrekt bestellt.


----------



## nullstein (13. November 2009)

Kann man am 09er The One eigentlich ohne Bedenken vorn ne 200er Bremsscheibe montieren? Und bis wieviel mm Durchmesser ist der Rahmen hinten zugelassen?
Wäre super, wenn da jemand Infos hätte.


----------



## fatz (13. November 2009)

@nullstein:
haengt von deiner gabel ab. aber abgesehen von irgendwelchem garantie-kram, geht das sicher. ich fahr
mein 06er stereo auch mit 203/185 und es ist einfach nur gut. ob man's wirklich braucht haengt allerdings 
auch ein bissl von der bremse ab. mein maedel hat eine hope tech v2 auf ihrem bike und die hat mit 
180/180 deutlich mehr zoff als meine juicy7 mit 203/185


----------



## nullstein (13. November 2009)

Na ich hab ne FOX 32 TALAS. Die sollte ja hoffentlich keine Mucken machen bei 20mm mehr Hebelarm. Ich find die Formula The One greift schon recht knackig. Wobei mehr immer gut ist


----------



## derAndre (14. November 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Kann man am 09er The One eigentlich ohne Bedenken vorn ne 200er Bremsscheibe montieren? Und bis wieviel mm Durchmesser ist der Rahmen hinten zugelassen?
> Wäre super, wenn da jemand Infos hätte.



Ich hab ne The One mit ner 200er Scheibe vorne. Außer das es mich einmal übern Lenker geworfen hat, gibt es damit keine Problem. Mehr braucht man an dem Fahrrad wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

fährt hier jemand ein schwarz eloxiertes Stereo K18 2009 mit einer silbernen Fox Talas und könnte mal ein Bild posten?

Viele Grüße 
RW_Eddy


----------



## monkey10 (15. November 2009)

bin gerade schwer am überlegen mir mein zeugs vom AMS125 auf einen stereo-rahmen zu bauen. hätte dazu ein paar fragen an die stereo-besitzer:

KETTENFÜHRUNG:

gibts jemanden mit einem stereo 2009, der sich eine kettenführung eingebaut hat? welche lösungen habt ihr gewählt?

da das stereo ja leider über keine iscg-aufnahme verfügt würde ich gerne meine blackspire mit *innenlagermontage* einbauen. da aber der umwerfer schon statt dem einen spacer bei den hollowtech-kurbeln den platz beansprucht, habe ich bedenken ob das auch funktioniert.

KINDSHOCK MIT REDUZIERHÜLSE:

würde mir auch gerne meine kindshock (31,6mm) in den stereo rahmen einbauen. dafür ist aber eine reduzierhülse (34,9 --> 31,6) notwendig. hat das schon jemand probiert? *gibts jemanden mit einer kindshock und einem stereo?
*
RAHMENGRÖSSE:

ich tendiere zu einem verspielten rahmen mit niedrigerer überstandshöhe und würde mir das stereo eine rahmengröße kleiner nehmen als mein AMS125. gibts jemanden der *einen 20"-rahmen bei stattlichen 1,91cm (91 SL mit 85mm Vorbau)* für zu gewagt hält  bzw auch einen kleinen rahmen fährt und damit (gute/schlechte) erfahrungen hat?

ich bin zwei touren (<1000hm) mit einem stereo aus 2008 gefahren und mir wärs jetzt nicht negativ aufgefallen (vorbau war jedoch 105mm).

danke & LG


----------



## zeKai (15. November 2009)

das mit der kind shock und der reduzierhülse hat der Janus1972 an seinem stereo funktioniert tadellos. 

Mit Rahmengröße ists bei mir auch komisch. bin 1,96*m *und fahr einen 22" und fand bisher nur das ich etwas zu weit vorne das Gewicht liegen habe was man wahrscheinlich mit einem etwas kürzerem Vorbau und auch besserer Technik weg bekommt. Kleiner dürfte es für mich nicht sein. Aber es gibt viele die lieber eine Nummer kleiner fahren. Solltest aber bedenken das ein stereo sowieso etwas kleiner ist als ein 125er bzw die sitzposi viel kompakter. Am besten wäre es wenn du den direkten Vergleich ziehen könntest. so die Riesenrolle kann ich mir den unterschied zwischen 22" und 20" nicht vorstellen.

Zum Thema verspielt kann ich nur soviel sagen das janus1972 einen 16er Rahmen fährt und ich wie oben erwähnt einen 22" und das sind Welten. Das eine ist ein Kinderfahrrad und das 22" ist immer noch "RELATIV" klein. (bei der nächsten Tour muss ich mal ein Foto machen wenn beide Räder parallel stehen)


----------



## Fränki__ (16. November 2009)

@monkey10: Ich habe es glaube ich schon öfter gepostet, ich bin "nur" 1,87m, habe aber dafür eine Schrittlänge von 92,5cm. Ich fahr das Stereo in 20" passt soweit perfekt - die Sattelstütze könnte 0,5 bis 1cm länger sein.

Werde wohl oder übel nächstes Jahr in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir die original Syntace zulegen.
Ich habe übrigens auch den Lenker getauscht. Anstatt dem Syntace Lowrider habe ich den Syntace Vector DH montiert. Der Rise ist mit 5cm bedeutend besser wenn man mit so einer "extremen" Sattelüberhöhung fährt.
Fühle mich mit dem Lenker sauwohl.


----------



## coastalwolf (18. November 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> da das stereo ja leider über keine iscg-aufnahme verfügt würde ich gerne meine blackspire mit *innenlagermontage* einbauen. da aber der umwerfer schon statt dem einen spacer bei den hollowtech-kurbeln den platz beansprucht, habe ich bedenken ob das auch funktioniert.



Das 2009er Stereo hat keinen E-Type Umwerfer! Daher wird ein Spacer verbaut und Du solltest keine Probleme haben.


----------



## coastalwolf (18. November 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mal bitte jemand gucken, welchen Compression und Rebound Tune er beim Stereo ´09 18 Zoll hat?
> Hab grad meinen Rahmen gekriegt und beises ist auf soft - kann das sein?
> ...



Mein 09er in 22 Zoll hat ebenfalls Soft/Soft. Keine Sorge. Das paßt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. November 2009)

das thema kettenführung fuers stereo 2009 wuerde mich auch sehr interessieren. hat da jemand erfahrung? der freeduo von 77designz schaut so aus als koennte er passen. http://www.77designz.de/shop/page/14


----------



## pruedi0 (19. November 2009)

Hi an alle Stereo Fahrer!!!

Muß mich mal mit einer kleinen Frage an euch wenden. 

Wer fährt das 09 Stereo mit einer Pike und was für einen Steuersatz habt ihr bei der Kombination verbaut? 

Oder andersrum gefragt. Bei welchem Steuersatz kann ich mir sicher sein, dass die Gabelkrobe nicht ans Unterrohr stößt?

DANKE und GRÜSSE


----------



## pruedi0 (19. November 2009)

Und noch eine Frage.

Wie lang ist die original Sattelstütze im 20" Rahmen?

Grüße


----------



## Fränki__ (20. November 2009)

Die "originale Cube-Syntace P6" ist 400mm lang. Es ist laut Syntace eine Sonderanfertigung für Cube, da es die P6 Carbon in 34,9mm Durchmesser nur als 450mm Version von Syntace gibt.

Mich nervt sowas ganz extrem, da ich die 50mm mehr, mit meinen langen Haxen sehr gut gebrauchen könnte.
Auch erschliesst sich mir weder Sinn, noch Zweck so einer Sonderanfertigung - Gewichtsersparnis, Einsparung bei den Materialkosten


----------



## zeKai (20. November 2009)

Deswegen haben die wohl auch einen 22" rahmen gebaut  Najo aber gut man kann die stütze ja wechseln.


----------



## Fränki__ (21. November 2009)

..klar, ist aber ganz schön kostspielig


----------



## captain_j (21. November 2009)

... ich hab den Tausch von 400 auf 450 gratis bekommen . Danke meines Händlers!
Brauchte die Länge unbedingt!

Noch dazu von weiß auf schwarz, worüber ich auch froh bin.


----------



## powerWILD (21. November 2009)

Mal eine Frage an Euch....
..hat mal einer eine  Rubber Queen 2.4 von Conti hinten aufs Stereo 08 gemacht ??
Wenn ja.. ...hat die Queen dann das Dämpferschutzblech durchgeschliffen ??


----------



## pruedi0 (21. November 2009)

Vielen DANK für die Antworten zur Sattelstütze!

Und dann noch ne Fragen zur Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen. IS oder PM am 09 Stereo?

Gruß


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. November 2009)

Is2000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruedi0 (21. November 2009)

Danke!!!


----------



## FWck (23. November 2009)

Passt ein Flaschenhalter in einen 16" Rahmen?

Ich hab schon nach gesucht, aber keine wirklich konkrete Antwort erhalten.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## zeKai (23. November 2009)

nur einer wo die Flasche seitlich rein geschoben wird. von oben passt das ned. 
Viel zu klein der Rahmen.
Es gibt sicherlich Leute die auch eine pulle von oben rein quetschen.


----------



## FWck (23. November 2009)

Okay, danke 
Immerhin passt überhaupt einer rein, ob hochkant, quer, seitlich, umgedreht oder sonst was ist dann ja erst mal zweitrangig 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## pruedi0 (28. November 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer roten Sattelklemme für das Stereo!

Welche paßt denn?


----------



## zeKai (28. November 2009)

38,5er schellen passen


----------



## pruedi0 (28. November 2009)

Danke für die Antwort!!!

In 38,5 mm habe ich nur die Syntace Superlock gefunden. Nur die ist nicht rot!


----------



## Hemme (28. November 2009)

Die Hope sollte auch passen und gibts in rot:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=74f1b6becb43484093fa4af2ba00e215


----------



## pruedi0 (28. November 2009)

Super!!!

Die hab ich bei meiner Suche wohl übersehen!

Leider hat sich gerade ein neues Problem aufgetan! Meine Ritchey WCS Alu Stütze in 34,9 ist nicht mehr lieferbar!!! Jetzt hab ich mir schon ziemlich viele Beiträge zu 34,9 Alu-Stützen druchgelesen und eigentlich nur eine von Scott gefunden. Gibt es da nichts anderes?! Die Syntace P6 Carbon ist mir zu teuer!

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (28. November 2009)

syntace p6 alu?


----------



## pruedi0 (28. November 2009)

Die Syntace p6 Alu gibt es leider nicht in 34,9mm! Habe bis jetzt nur Hersteller gefunden, die 34,9 auf Kundenwunsch anfertigen. Vom Preis braucht man dann allerdings nicht mehr sprechen!

Sonst noch Vorschläge??


----------



## Inigo Montoya (28. November 2009)

pruedi0 schrieb:


> Super!!!
> 
> Die hab ich bei meiner Suche wohl übersehen!
> 
> ...


die ritchey wcs alu gibt es laut hersteller website nicht in 34,9mm. nur die wcs carbon ist in 34,9mm lieferbar. hat aber auch einen stolzen preis. alternativen unter 100 euro sind z.b.
Saso Mekkem POC15 Carbon Sattelstütze 34,9mm
KCNC Sattelstütze 34,9 x 400
oder du nimmst eine reduzierhuelse 34,9mm auf 31,6mm und die Syntace P6 ALU in 31,6mm x 400. das ist wohl am guenstigsten.


----------



## Valentin- (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Glaubt ihr man bekommt vergünstigt 2009er Stereos im Frühjar 2010?
Was glaubt ihr wie groß die Abschläge sein werden? Gibt es schon jetzt Angebote?


----------



## pruedi0 (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Valentin-

Es gibt jetz schon richtigt gute/günstige Angebote für´s Stereo von 2009. Ich z.B. hab mir ein Rahmenkit gekauft. Der Preis was und ist unschlagbar!!!


----------



## Valentin- (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey pruedi,
das hört sich ja gut an. Willst du den Abschlag nicht laut nennen, oder darfst du nicht? 

Kannst du einen Shop empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pruedi0 (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Valentin-

Ich kann den Abschlag laut nennen. 499  bei bikepalast.com. Die haben aber auch Komplettbikes im Angebot.

Hab das erste mal bei dem Shop bestellt. Sehr schnelle Lieferung, super schnelle Antworten auf Emails (machnmal wirklich nur MINUTEN). 

Gruß


----------



## Valentin- (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi pruedi,
da ich im Shop nichts gefunden habe, habe ich ihnen eine Email geschickt.
Wieviel hast du letzendlich bezahlt? (Bitte entschuldige meine Unwisseneit, bin aktuell ein wenig unterinformiert was den Bikemarkt angeht).


----------



## pruedi0 (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Valentin-

Kamen noch 12  Versand zu dem Kaufpreis. 

Geh einfach auf die Seite www.bikpalast.com und gib im Feld "Suche" Stereo ein.

Hier mal ein Link zum Rahmen: http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15953_Rahmen-Cube-Stereo-Alu-2009.html

Viel Spaß beim suchen und aussuchen!!!


----------



## monkey10 (1. Dezember 2009)

pruedi0 schrieb:


> @ Valentin-
> 
> Kamen noch 12 â¬ Versand zu dem Kaufpreis...



...zusÃ¤tzlich braucht man noch Steuersatz (mind. 40 â¬), X12-Steckachse (49 â¬), Sattelklemme (20-30 â¬) und SattelstÃ¼tze in 34,8mm (mind. 60-100 â¬) die normalerweise beim Rahmenkit dabei sind.


Teuer wird dann auch das passendem Laufrad, da das Stereo hinten eine Syntace X12-Steckachse hat. GÃ¼nstige X12-HR-Naben allein fangen bei 90 bis 170 â¬ an... 

Also solltest du 300-400 â¬ noch mit einplanen, falls du diese Teile zuhause nicht rumliegen hast.

Trotzdem ein sehr gutes Angebot!

LG


----------



## pruedi0 (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Monkey10

Hätte nicht zugeschlagen wenn ich die Teile nicht zu Hause gehabt hätte. Muß nur die Nabe ümrüsten (20 / neue Endkappen). Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt erstmal vom Bruder (Syntace P6). Werde mir aber noch eine Gravity Dropper holen!

Ansonsten haben oder hatten die bei bikepalast auch noch komplette Stereos günstig zu verkaufen. 

Aber wenn man mal ne halbe Stunde sucht findet man die auch in Deutschland. 
Wenn die Teile nicht schon da gewesen wären, hätte ich wohl meinen Händler vor Ort besucht. Denke auch hier werden die "alten" Cubes günstig abgegeben. Muß halt nur noch das passende sein. 

Will jetzt nur mit dem Aufbau fertig werden und dann, auch wenn´s bei uns in Moment nicht so dolle mit dem Wetter ist, geht´s raus in den Wald!!!


----------



## monkey10 (1. Dezember 2009)

pruedi0 schrieb:


> 499  bei bikepalast.com



finde das Angebot auch sehr interessant, v.a. da ich mit Cube bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Bin deshalb vor kurzer Zeit das Stereo 2008 probegefahren und es entsprach genau meinen Erwartungen. Durch die bewußt kleiner gewählte Rahmengröße sehr verspielt und plüschiger als mein AMS125. Den Sattel bekomme ich im extrem steilen Gelände auch weiter rein...

Überraschenderweise musste ich aber feststellen, dass sich das Stereo 2009 doch sehr anders anfühlt. Kann aber auch am (neuen, nicht eingefahrenen) Testrad liegen und dem Umstand, dass ich es nur in der Stadt (Stiegen, Stufen, Plastersteine) testen konnte. Jedenfalls fühlt sich der Hinterbau deutlich straffer an als beim 2008er, der Radstand ist durch steileren Sitzwinkel und gleicher Oberrohrlänge deutlich länger. Damit dürfte die kleinere Rahmengröße bergauf besser gehen als mein AMS, bergab im Stehen hat das um eine Nummer kleinere aber einen 15mm längeren Reach und einen (gefühlt) nicht so flachen Lenkwinkel wie das 2008er.

Damit unterscheidet sich das Stereo 2009 vom Gefühl her nicht so stark von meinem größeren AMS125. Ein Stereo um zwei Größen kleiner zu nehmen (um gleichen Reach zu haben) erscheint mir aber doch übertrieben...

Hmmm.. die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefällt...

LG


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Dezember 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...bergab im Stehen hat das um eine Nummer kleinere aber einen 15mm längeren Reach und einen (gefühlt) nicht so flachen Lenkwinkel wie das 2008er.
> 
> Damit unterscheidet sich das Stereo 2009 vom Gefühl her nicht so stark von meinem größeren AMS125. Ein Stereo um zwei Größen kleiner zu nehmen (um gleichen Reach zu haben) erscheint mir aber doch übertrieben...
> 
> ...


 
Woher hast Du denn die Reachwerte für die einzelnen Rahmen?

Der Lenkwinkel des 2009er Stereos ist übrigens deutlich flacher als beim 2008er.


----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2009)

Nur damit das nicht im falschen Thread (2010er) verloren geht. Ich habe heute von meinen Shiftern die Anzeigen entfernt und konnte so Brems- und Schalthebel tauschen. Das Ergebnis ist bestechend:











Deutlich aufgeräumter bei voller Einfingerfunktionalität. Super!

Bis später
der André


----------



## zeKai (7. Dezember 2009)

Mir wär das etwas weit weg von den Fingern  Könnte so glaube garnicht schalten ohne die ganze Hand zu bewegen.
Aber aufgeräumt schaut es aus. Hab ich bei mir auch relativ schnell so eingerichtet da es einfach praktischer zum schalten ist den shifter näher zur hand zu schieben.


----------



## derAndre (8. Dezember 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Mir wär das etwas weit weg von den Fingern  Könnte so glaube garnicht schalten ohne die ganze Hand zu bewegen.
> Aber aufgeräumt schaut es aus. Hab ich bei mir auch relativ schnell so eingerichtet da es einfach praktischer zum schalten ist den shifter näher zur hand zu schieben.



Der Schalthebel ist jetzt wahrscheinlich sogar näher am Griff wie vorher. Mit dem Daumen also perfekt zu erreichen. Ich werd mal schaun wie es sich unter realen Bedingungen schaltet. Durch den Wechsel habe ich ja die Freiheit den Shifter näher ran oder weiter weg zu machen - ganz nach gusto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (9. Dezember 2009)

Noch mal eine Frage zu den Ryde XMB Laufrädern:

Nachdem der Freiluaf der HR-Nabe ja repariert wurde und der LRS seitdem wieder ca. 350 KM gelaufen ist, quitscht es hinten. 
Kann nicht der Antrieb sein, da das Quietschen auch da ist, wenn ich nur bergab rolle. Tippe mal wieder auf die Nabe. Hat die schon mal jemand zerlegt und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Service und Wartungstipps zukommen lassen ?

Hat schon mal jemand den LRS gewogen ? Hab im Netz keine Gewichtsangaben gefunden. Ich habe Wechselgedanken.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Dezember 2009)

bremse?


----------



## Dease (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Bremse schleift nicht.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Dezember 2009)

kettenstrebenschutz am reifen?^^
reifen am rahmen?

das so ein freilauf quietscht ist ungewöhnlich...


----------



## zeKai (9. Dezember 2009)

Meine Ryde quitschten auch was man nur beim treten hören kann ansonsten wird es überdeckt durch das rattern 
Leider keine lösung dafür gefunden außer kriechöl was ja bekannterweise kein so guter plan ist.


----------



## Dease (10. Dezember 2009)

@zeKai:
Das tröstet nicht wirklich.
Muss sowieso zum Händler, da ich nen Seiten schlag drin habe und die Speichenspannung auch etwas zu lasch ist. Mal schauen, was der sagt.


----------



## captain_j (14. Dezember 2009)

Habe eine dringende Bitte:

könnte jemand nachsehen wie viel Kröpfung (nach hinten) der Vector Lowrider am Stereo 2009 hat? Ich glaube es gibt ihn in 12° und 16°.

Habe leider im Moment keine möglichkeit bei meinem nachzusehen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## powerWILD (14. Dezember 2009)

12° hat der Syntace Vector Lowrider !!


----------



## Schnuppel (14. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Nur damit das nicht im falschen Thread (2010er) verloren geht. Ich habe heute von meinen Shiftern die Anzeigen entfernt und konnte so Brems- und Schalthebel tauschen. Das Ergebnis ist bestechend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist wirklich der bringer. muss ich auch machen  Ich find da nicht mal gescheit platz für mein licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2009)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> ist wirklich der bringer. muss ich auch machen  Ich find da nicht mal gescheit platz für mein licht



Ich hab das gestern ausgiebig Probe gefahren. Das ist einfach nur geil. So spielt die "The One" erst so richtig ihre Stärken aus. Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert. Vorher hab ich immer mal wieder keinen Finger an der Bremse gehabt. Das passiert jetzt nicht mehr. Ein Finger habe ich jetzt immer am Bremshebel und habe den Hebel bei technischen Abfahrten minimal gezogen ohne das gebremst wird. Die Bremse reagiert ultra feinfühlig und brachial wenn man durchzieht.

Und Platz für Lampen, Tachos oder GPS-Geräte haste dann natürlich ohne Ende.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,
hab mal eine dringende Frage:
Gibt es einen Tipp beim einfädeln des Zuges am Umwerfer? Besonders viel steht nicht mehr über da ich noch ein bisschen am Ende abkappen musste. Hab 10min rumgefummelt aber 2 Hände sind dafür irgendwie zu wenig...

Hoffe hier schwirrt noch jemand rum der mir helfen kann

NaitsirhC

Edit: nicht direkt einfädeln, sondern den Zug spannen und festschrauben meinte ich oben... 

Edit 2: habs doch noch geschafft...hat eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert


----------



## powerWILD (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo..
..hab mal eine Frage...
Wo bekomm ich noch für ein 2008er Stereo ein Muddy Board her ??
Weil mein Händler bekommts nicht mehr ...

Gruß und Danke


----------



## onesmiley (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi Powerwild, über'm Teich gibts noch welche 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34774


----------



## juerscha.p (20. Dezember 2009)

in 5 min. läuft eins bei ebay aus


----------



## powerWILD (20. Dezember 2009)

OK Danke .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (24. Dezember 2009)

moin moin. will an mein 09er stereo ne g junkies dreist kettenführung montieren. hat die jemand an seinem stereo und wie sind die erfahrungswerte? danke und frohes fest


----------



## Peter-S (24. Dezember 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> moin moin. will an mein 09er stereo ne g junkies dreist kettenführung montieren. hat die jemand an seinem stereo und wie sind die erfahrungswerte? danke und frohes fest



Würde mich auch interesssieren, insbesondere wie die Monatge  abläuft. Was gibt es für Alternativen zur g Junkies?


----------



## Janus1972 (24. Dezember 2009)

so wie ich mitbeokmmen habe keine. die g junkie ist laut technik forum geil macht wenig lärm und läuft sauber. mein dealer macht sich direkt im januar dran zu prüfen ob das funzt. vor allem wiegt die keine 130gramm


----------



## Peter-S (24. Dezember 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so wie ich mitbeokmmen habe keine. die g junkie ist laut technik forum geil macht wenig lärm und läuft sauber. mein dealer macht sich direkt im januar dran zu prüfen ob das funzt. vor allem wiegt die keine 130gramm



.. ja, hört sich gut an  

Ich schaue schon die ganze Zeit mit einem Auge nach so einem Teil. Melde Dich mal, wenn der Mechanic fertig ist ...


----------



## Janus1972 (24. Dezember 2009)

jupp


----------



## Gekko (6. März 2010)

Sagt mal Leute..kann man ein Cube Stereo Rahmen eigentlich auch vernünftig mit 120mm Federweg für überwiegend Touren fahren..oder muss da mehr rein???


----------



## Fränki__ (6. März 2010)

Funktioniert bestimmt - aber warum nimmst Du dann nicht gleich das Cube Sting?


----------



## Dease (6. März 2010)

Oder das AMS.


----------



## Gekko (6. März 2010)

Weil ich ein Stereo Rahmen für das absolute Schnäppchenangebot bekommen habe!!!Ist ausserdem auch nicht für mich..sondern für meine Freundin!!!!


----------



## BikoBello (6. März 2010)

Frage:
Ist an dem Angebot im Bike-Discount für das Stereo K18 2009 für 1699,- was faul ??
Bin des Preises wegen etwas irritiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. März 2010)

@120mm:

Ja kannst du ohne Probleme, spricht nichts gegen. Kommt von der Geometrie (Radstand, Lenkwinkel) dann sehr nahe am AMS raus, das Stereo hat dann aber effektiv nen steileren Sitzwinkel (wenn man keinen extremen Sattelauszug fährt). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## icube (7. März 2010)

BikoBello schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist an dem Angebot im Bike-Discount für das Stereo K18 2009 für 1699,- was faul ??
> Bin des Preises wegen etwas irritiert ;-)


Nein wieso sollte da was faul sein? ich hab vor 2 wochen mein stereo the one beim händler für 1900  geholt (20" neu)! aber schau doch mal bei www.fun-corner.de (einfach mal googln) die haben auch super angebot teilweise geht sogar beim preis noch was!


----------



## Peter-S (24. März 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ... mein dealer macht sich direkt im januar dran zu prüfen ob das funzt.



..und? Wie sieht es aus? Hast Du das Teil montiert? Berichte mal und mal mal ein paar Fotos.

Danke und Gruß aus dem sonnigen ODW


----------



## derAndre (24. März 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute..kann man ein Cube Stereo Rahmen eigentlich auch vernünftig mit 120mm Federweg für überwiegend Touren fahren..oder muss da mehr rein???



Da muss mehr rein. Das fühlt sich auf grader Strecke an, als ob man den Anker geworfen hätte. Wenn ich die Talas abgesenkt habe nach den Anstieg hab ich immer das Gefühl ich grab mich gleich ein. Die 140mm schaden auf Touren einfach nicht. Ich seh da keinen Sinn drinn. Dann lieber "schmalere" Reifen und leichtbau. Den Dämpfer ud die Gabel kann man bzw. frau propedalieren bzw. locken auch wenn das meines Erachtens nicht nötig ist.


----------



## derAndre (25. März 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> moin moin. will an mein 09er stereo ne g junkies dreist kettenführung montieren. hat die jemand an seinem stereo und wie sind die erfahrungswerte? danke und frohes fest



Also die Dreist und die ZweiG gehen nur mit Modifikationen ans Stereo! Ich habe mit G-Junkies Kontakt aufgenommen. Die sagten es müsste an der Grundplatte etwas ausgefräst werden. Irgendwer hier im Forum fährt schon eine Weile eine Dreist. Er hatte damals auch berichtet das sein Dealer da dran rum gefräst hat. Ich hab das damals nicht verstanden und er wusste nicht genau was der Dealer gemacht hat. Aber jetzt ists mir klarer. Das Schwingenlager ist zu breit und damit der Grundplatte im Weg. Hier kann man sich eine technische Zeichnung der Grundplatte runterladen oder ausdrucken. Damit könnte man schon mal gucken wie viel da weg muss.

Ich fahre im Moment drei Blätter, würde aber wenn die Kurbel platt ist auf zwei Blätter umsteigen. Leider geht ein umbau von Dreist auf ZweiG nur bedingt. Die Grundplatte der Dreist ist zu groß, verständlicherweise, so das man nur die Rolle und die Leitbleche wieder verwenden könnte. Schade, aber ich denke ich werde mir trotzdem eine Dreist zulegen. Glaubt Ihr das die bei den regelmäßigen Chainsucks auch hilft die das die Kette nicht mehr zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblätter gesaugt wird?

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## nullstein (25. März 2010)

> Hier kann man sich eine technische Zeichnung der Grundplatte runterladen oder ausdrucken.





Geile technische Zeichnung!!!


----------



## Dease (18. April 2010)

Hat schon jemand ne Alternative für die Verlegung des Umwerferzuges gefunden ? 
Bei mir bricht ab und an mal die Außenhülle. Mir ist aber noch keine sinnvolle Alternative eingefallen.


----------



## JDEM (21. April 2010)

Habe seit letzter Woche auch nen Stereo Rahmen hier stehen, den ich in der nächsten Zeit aufbauen werde.

Hab aber noch ein paar offene Frage, die auch nach lesen der Stereo Threads noch offen sind:

Gibt es nen günstigen, halbwegs leichten tapered  Steuersatz fürs Stereo?
Fährt jemand den Rahmen mit Hülse und 31,6er Sattelstütze? Hatte an folgende Hülse gedacht: Go Cycle Hülse
Gibt es ausser der Syntace Superlock noch ne andere passende Sattelklemme?

Danke und Gruß, Kuschi


----------



## zeKai (21. April 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gibt es nen gÃ¼nstigen, halbwegs leichten tapered  Steuersatz fÃ¼rs Stereo?
> FÃ¤hrt jemand den Rahmen mit HÃ¼lse und 31,6er SattelstÃ¼tze? Hatte an folgende HÃ¼lse gedacht: Go Cycle HÃ¼lse
> Gibt es ausser der Syntace Superlock noch ne andere passende Sattelklemme?
> 
> Danke und GruÃ, Kuschi



Wenn es ein stereo 09 rahmen ist hat dieser keinen tapered steuersatz sondern einen 1,5reduziersteuersatz. (  1.5 > 1 1/8" ) kost von sixpack knapp 45â¬ auf gocycle. 

Ja ich fahre den rahmen mit einer 12cm langen hÃ¼lse bisher keine probleme habe da meine KS 900i drin. 

Hope sattelklemme in 38,5mm passt noch. Gibts auch bei gocycle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. April 2010)

Danke schonmal! 
Das mit dem Steuersatz hab ich wohl missverständlich formuliert, brauche wenn einen von 1.5 auf Tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## xerto (21. April 2010)

Hallo habe mal ene Frage:

Mir erschliest sich sich der Sinn und Zweck der Plattformdämpfung am Stereo nicht. 

Auf der einen Seite höre ich Argumente, die sagen, dass man Plattformsysteme benutzt um Schwächen am Fahrwerk auszugleichen. In der neusten Bike stand, das das Fahrwerk vom Stereo noch nicht einmal ein Lockout braucht um klasse zu funktionieren. Es ist Klasse. 

Also was den nuu...

Ich brauche doch entweder Federung oder nicht, oder?  

Wozu muss ich ein bischen federn (Stufe 1) mittel (Stufe2) praktisch wenig (Stufe 3) einstellen?

Wo liegt der Nutzen des Systems für mich? 

Habt Ihr das gleich Problem oder nutzt Ihr das System gezielt? Falls ja, für was?


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Danke schonmal!
> Das mit dem Steuersatz hab ich wohl missverständlich formuliert, brauche wenn einen von 1.5 auf Tapered Steuerrohr.


 
 Mußt mal bei Acros anfragen, die wollen 2010 einen rausbringen.
http://www.acros.de/acros2/01_home/index.php


----------



## jan84 (21. April 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> [...]
> Also was den nuu...
> 
> Ich brauche doch entweder Federung oder nicht, oder?
> ...



Federung und Dämpfung sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die Feder (beim Stereo ne Luftfeder) stellt den Weg zur Verfügung, die durch die Feder erzteugte Kraft ist von dem WEG, also wie weit der Dämpfer eingefedert ist abhängig. 

Die Dämpfung (Kolben in Öl) ist von der Geschwindigkeit des einfederns abhängig und "kontrolliert" die Bewegung des Dämpfers. Die Dämpfung verhindert zum Beispiel, dass die volle Energie die nach einem Drop in der Feder gespeichert ist wieder abgegeben wird. Ein Teil hiervon wird in Wärme umgewandelt. 

Wer mal ein Bike vollkommen ohne Dämpfung (eben nur mit Federung) gefahren ist wird merken dass es in ernsthaftem Gelände ziemlich unfahrbar ist. 


Bei der Plattform am Stereo stellst du nur die Dämpfung beim Einfedern (Druckstufe) ein. Eine Art Schwelle ab der der Dämpfer aufmacht.
Ich nutze das ganze (am Fritzz, war früher am Stereo aber genauso) sehr selten, eigentlich nur auf langen Asphaltstücken oder wenn ich viel im Wiegetritt unterwegs bin, jeweils auf Stufe 2. Im sitzen ist das Fritzz (analog wohl das Stereo) ziemlich wippneutral, es wippt eigentlich nur im Wiegetritt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (21. April 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal ene Frage:
> 
> Mir erschliest sich sich der Sinn und Zweck der Plattformdämpfung am Stereo nicht.
> 
> ...



Propedal ist Lockout für reiche  Im Ernst Propedal hat den Vorteil das es im Zweifelsfall doch federt und zwar nicht erst kurz bevor der Dämpfer platzt. Wenn Du also einen Berg hoch fährst kannst Du mit Propedal das wippen unterbinden bzw. minimieren. Trotzdem federt der Hinterbau beim Überfahren eines Hindernisses ein und aus. Gerade auf bei technisch anspruchsvolleren Anstiegen oder beim Kilometerfressen bringt das Vorteile. Der Hinterbau wird etwas weniger sensibel arbeitet aber noch. Beim Lockout ist schluss mit federn, da gibt es nur an und aus.

1,2 oder 3 ist eher einer Frage des Gewichtes und der Trittkraft. Einmal eingestellt bleibt das für gewöhnlich so.


----------



## xerto (21. April 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Propedal ist Lockout für Reiche 

Das ist schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (16. Mai 2010)

So, als kurze Info an alle die noch nach einem Stereo lechzen... bei uns in Hiddenhausen ( Krs. Herford) hat ein Händler noch 3 Stereo 2009 /The One ( 18",20",20") in white und 3 oder 4 The One in schwarz ( 18" und 22") Habe mein Stereo dort am Samstag The One abgeholt, mir ging das Warten auf mein 2010 letzendlich doch auf den Geist. Preis möchte ich hier nicht nennen, aber lohnt sich allemal. Wer mehr wissen möchte, bitte PN an mich, möchte keine Werbung machen.

LG aus OWL...
Klappenkarl


----------



## ThomasAC (27. August 2010)

Wieviel kann man denn für ein Midseason 2009 ohne schlechtes Gewissen bezahlen?


Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn black
Dämpfer Fox Float RP23 190mm/ Stereo (2009)
Bremse Formula The One 
Bremsscheibe Formula the One 180mm v/h
Laufradsatz DT Swiss XPW 1600 9mm/X12
Cassette Deore HG50 9-fach 11-32
ansonsten XT


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

sooo, werde wohl von einem user hier ein stereo kaufen . nun ein paar kurze fragen : ein freund von mir sagt . durch den relativ flachen sitzwinkel und lenkw. (74 und 68) würde das bike sehr mühsam bergauf sein ... bergab dagegen prima . nun muss man ja aber erstmal hoch ... wie empfindet ihr das ? fahre ein cube bcr - das geht gut bergauf , aber  ich krieg die winkel nicht raus - zwecks vergleich ... wäre dankbar für ein paar eindrücke , was das fahrverhalten angeht . mit 1,70 und 80er schritt - welche grösse würdet ihr bevorzugen (für tour und leichtes freeride gedacht ) . DANKE !! gruss, kati


----------



## Bymike (29. August 2010)

Erst mal zur Größe: 16 Zoll, eindeutig. 

Und ja, das Stereo ist bergauf nicht so leichtfüßig zu treten wie manch andere Bikes, aber man gewöhnt sich dran 
Kommt aber auch immer auf die Reifen an. Ich habe Fat Albert drauf, und zäher sollte es nicht sein. 

Aber man kann damit alles Fahren, selbst 20 Kilometer Uphill auf 2000 Höhenmeter sind problemlos machbar.


----------



## Peter-S (29. August 2010)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass das Stereo schlecht den Berg rauf geht.. das empfinden die Mitfahrer/-innen hinter mir auch nicht so 

Wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist und ProPedal zugeschaltet ist, dann rennt die Kiste super den Berg rauf, das 2010er mit BoostValve sogar besser als das 2009er mit RP23 Standard.


----------



## cubelix (29. August 2010)

Das Stereo ist halt ein AM und kein Tourenfully.

Mag sein das es sich etwas zäher anfühlt den Berg hoch  

Aber wenn man oben ist geht es auch wieder runter 
und dann hat man plötzlich dieses  im Gesicht   

Ein 16" ist denke ich optimal.


----------



## fatz (29. August 2010)

sogar mein's mit der fetten gabel geht noch ganz gut bergauf. und ueber 2000hm/tag sind auch nicht das
problem. das stereo fuehlt halt bergauf nicht ganz so spritzig an, aber fuer die meisten langt's trotzdem
und bergab duerfen die mitfahrer deinen hinterreifen anschauen. allerdings ist er meist nicht lang zu sehen....
ach ja 16"


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

.... suche noch immer nach nem 16 zöller !!! da das mit dem lapierre leider doch nicht geklappt hat ,  begebe ich mich wieder auf stereo suche .... alle farben , nur nicht schwarz !! bitte pn - alles anbieten !! DANKE !!!


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2010)

Frag mal hier an, die haben desöfteren welche. 
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

.....leider nur in schwarz - 2008er vergriffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2010)

Die Cube Preisliste 2011 ist hier zu finden


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2010)

Sorry  die Liste ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------

